# Slowenien - Soca-Tal



## freiraus (21. Februar 2008)

Servus liebe MTB-Gemeinde,

ich wollte Euch auf ein fantastisches Tourengebiet bzw. auf eine Neuerscheinung aufmerksam machen:

Soeben ist in unserem neugegründeten (Eigen)Verlag ein Mountainbikeführer mit 30 Touren im slowenischen Soca-Tal (Julische Alpen, eigentlich mit einem Dings über dem c...sprich "Sotscha") erschienen. 

In den vergangenen 2 Jahren habe ich mit meinem Kollegen Michi Touren gesucht, befahren, notiert, fotografiert, viel geschwitzt, geschrieben, gelayoutet und nun schließlich verlegt.....alles in Eigenregie.

Begleitend zu dem Buch gibt es eine Webseite www.mtb-slowenien.de, auf dieser können u.a. die GPS-Tracks und Wegpunkte zu den 30 Touren heruntergeladen werden (kostenlos, kann man auch in Google-Earthe reinladen und betrachten), zusätzlich findet man dort allgemeine Infos und in naher Zukunft auch noch mehr Fotos (wird gerade noch ausgebaut) und das Buch kann dort bei uns bestellt werden.

Das Soca-Tal ist ein super Tourenrevier: Einzigartige, noch sehr ursprüngliche Landschaft, sehr dichtes Wegenetz (v.a. viele Straßen und Wege aus der Zeit des ersten Weltkriegs, das Tal war Schauplatz der sog. Isonzo-Schlachten), viele schöne Trails, mildes Klima und: bis jetzt so gut wie keine Mountainbiker (wir haben in den letzten Jahren max. 20 "ernsthafte" Biker auf unseren Touren getroffen, auch Wandervögel sind dort noch eine seltene Spezies..) und das Ganze nur knapp 3,5 - 4 h von z.B. München entfernt! Vergesst den Gardasee! Auf nach Slowenien!

Wer Infos brauch: Einfach fragen! Gerne auch per email.

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Spargel (21. Februar 2008)

Servus Peter,

da bleibt nur die Hoffnung, daß die Regierung nicht die Trentiner Lösung übernimmt, dann ist es nämlich gleich wieder tot. Schade ist halt auch, dass die Julischen für jede Art von Durchquerungen außer dem Vrsic-Paß auf Teer und Kopfstein (ach ja, hat der in den Kehren noch die schöne Kopfsteinpflasterung wie vor 13 Jahren?) untauglich ist: sei es westlich davon wegen der Berg-Riegel oder östlich wegen des Nationalparks - ich bin zwar bei meiner Bergtour nicht nach Süden runter, aber hoch müßte man auf dem Alpini-Moped-Weg  durchs Zadnjicatal zur Trzaska koca fahrend kommen, und runter zu sollte der Steig an den sieben Seen vorbei eigentlich gehen, aber da darf man nicht. 

Wie gut kommt man eigentlich von der Mangartstraße nach Norden runter, über die Forcola della Lavina zu den Laghi di Fusine? Lange zu schieben?

Schön übrigens, daß es erste "richtige" Topokarten gibt, weil da hat meine 300000er Swisstopo mehr Informationen als die 50000er Karten, die ich '94 bekommen habe. 

ciao Christian

noch'n Bilderrätsel: wo aufgenommen, wie heißt die Person?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (21. Februar 2008)

freiraus schrieb:


> ... und das Ganze nur knapp 3,5 - 4 h von z.B. München entfernt! ... Auf nach Slowenien!



peter, habt ihr beide auf der cbr über das soca-tal berichtet? war beeindruckt und mein interesse habt ihr geweckt, gleichwohl der satz



freiraus schrieb:


> ... Vergesst den Gardasee!



gar nicht geht! 
alles hat seine berechtigung und geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich - gottseidank, oder möchtest du die angeblichen massen vom lago dann im soca-tal wissen


----------



## clemson (21. Februar 2008)

tja slowenien..war schon immer ein kleiner geheimtipp  auch kulinarisch und weintechnisch


----------



## freiraus (21. Februar 2008)

Spargel schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> da bleibt nur die Hoffnung, daß die Regierung nicht die Trentiner Lösung übernimmt, dann ist es nämlich gleich wieder tot. Schade ist halt auch, dass die Julischen für jede Art von Durchquerungen außer dem Vrsic-Paß auf Teer und Kopfstein (ach ja, hat der in den Kehren noch die schöne Kopfsteinpflasterung wie vor 13 Jahren?) untauglich ist: sei es westlich davon wegen der Berg-Riegel oder östlich wegen des Nationalparks - ich bin zwar bei meiner Bergtour nicht nach Süden runter, aber hoch müßte man auf dem Alpini-Moped-Weg  durchs Zadnjicatal zur Trzaska koca fahrend kommen, und runter zu sollte der Steig an den sieben Seen vorbei eigentlich gehen, aber da darf man nicht.
> 
> ...



das ist ajdna in der Wand vom Prisojnik (Prisank). Die Kopfsteinpflasterkurven am Vrsic gibt es noch, auch hat sich die Strasse in den letzten Jahren noch nocht allzu sehr veraendert. Ist immer noch eine sympatische kleine Passstrasse. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so ! 
Vom Mangartsattel kann man ueber zwei Wege zu den Laghi di Fusine. Man muss aber bei beiden sehr steil runter und die ersten ca. 500 hm kann man auch nicht fahren. Lohnt sich daher nur bedingt...


----------



## freiraus (21. Februar 2008)

...aehm... ich will den Gardasee gar nicht schlecht machen... es ist halt etwas provozierend formuliert... und richtig, die slowenischen Bikegebiete werden ihren Reiz nur behalten, wenn es dort nicht so zugeht wie zB auf dem Marktplatz von Arco... also alles zu seiner Zeit... wir fahren auch hin und wieder zum Lago... irgendwo muss man seine neuen Bikes und Klamotten ja herzeigen, in Slowenien interessieren die keinen


----------



## freiraus (22. Februar 2008)

> ...da bleibt nur die Hoffnung, daß die Regierung nicht die Trentiner Lösung übernimmt, dann ist es nämlich gleich wieder tot...



....noch kurz etwas zur gesetzlichen Regelung:
Der Nationalpark Triglav hat eine äußere und eine innere Grenze - innerhalb der inneren Grenze ist das Biken v.a. auf Wanderwegen verboten, die meisten Wege dort sind aber eh zu steil (v.a. zum Hochfahren) und ausserhalb gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten. Verboten ist allerdings z.B. der als einer der schönsten Trails in den Alpen angepriesene Wanderweg vom Vrsic-Pass in das Soca-Tal und der erste Teil des Soca-Trails bis ca. zum Ort Soca (allerdings eh nicht besonders schön zu fahren, viele kurze Schiebepassagen, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab).
Ausserhalb des Nationalparks gab es bis Juni letzten Jahres keine "ernstzunehmenden" gesetzlichen Regelungen, nun gibt es ein neues Gesetz, dass das Biken auf Bergwegen (pfaden) einschränkt. Die einzelnen Wegbetreiber haben allerdings die Möglichkeit Wege zum Biken freizugeben. Wie das Gesetz in Zukunft in der Praxis gehandhabt wird, ist noch nicht genau abzusehen, auch gibt es noch keine offizielle deutsche Übersetzung.

Unsere im Buch enthaltenen Touren wurden, um Konflikte zu vermeiden, mit den örtlichen Tourismusämtern und von denen wiederum mit den Wegbetreibern (z.B. slowen. Alpenverein) und den Verantwortlichen des Nationalparks abgestimmt.

Generell ist zu sagen, dass gerade ausserhalb des Nationalparks sehr wenig Wanderer unterwegs sind (wir haben auch versucht die Hauptwanderwege zu meiden), wir aber an Euch appellieren, durch entsprechendes Verhalten dafür zu sorgen, dass wir Mountainbiker auch in Zukunft gerne im Soca-Tal gesehen sind!



> ...Schade ist halt auch, dass die Julischen für jede Art von Durchquerungen außer dem Vrsic-Paß auf Teer und Kopfstein (ach ja, hat der in den Kehren noch die schöne Kopfsteinpflasterung wie vor 13 Jahren?) untauglich ist: sei es westlich davon wegen der Berg-Riegel oder östlich wegen des Nationalparks...



....es gibt durchaus Möglichkeiten:
z.B. von Sella Nevea südlich des Lago di Predil (mit Gondelunterstützung, ansonsten steile Skipiste, Schiebestrecke) auf die Nordseite des Kanin, dann hoch zum Sella Prevala (größtenteils schiebend) und runter durch das Krnca-Tal in Richtung Bovec (sehr anspruchsvoll) im unteren Teil kann man auch noch den Bikepark "mitnehmen". Landschaftlich sehr schön, aber wie schon oben geagt bergauf viel Schieberei...
Sella Nevea: http://www.promotur.org/?id=551#
Kanin (Bovec): http://www.bovec.si/de/default.asp?id=1231
Weiter südlich sollte es auch aus dem Valle Resia in das Uccea-Tal und dann in das Soca-Tal bei Zaga möglich sein - eins unserer geplanten Projekte...

Aus dem Soca-Tal Richtung Osten suchen wir auch noch nach Möglichkeiten, möglich wäre eine Überquerung bei Podboro am Ende des Baca-Tals in Richtung Bohinj (Wocheiner See), das haben wir aber noch nicht ausprobiert....



> ...Schön übrigens, daß es erste "richtige" Topokarten gibt, weil da hat meine 300000er Swisstopo mehr Informationen als die 50000er Karten, die ich '94 bekommen habe...


Gute Karten gibt es v.a. vom slowenischen Alpenverein (1:50 000) aber es gibt auch amtliche topographische Karten in M 1:25 000, z.B. bei Mapfox

schöne grüße


----------



## polo (22. Februar 2008)

bleibt ihr mal alle bitte bei den juliern, dann ist's bissi weiter östlich schön leer.


----------



## freiraus (22. Februar 2008)

> ...bleibt ihr mal alle bitte bei den juliern, dann ist's bissi weiter östlich schön leer....



....wart nur, wir kommen bald.... 

ernsthaft: Ich glaube, bis es in Slowenien so voll wird wie in anderen bekannten Revieren fahren wir nicht mehr auf merkwürdigen Konstruktionen aus Alu-Rohren mit 2 Rädern, sonder schweben auf Luftpolstern über die Alpen.....


----------



## Carsten (22. Februar 2008)

leider ist der schönste Trail wie oben genannt gesperrt: vom Vrsic-Paß nach Süden.
Andere am Bohinj leider auch.
Ich war vor einiger Zeit mal dort, hier nach zu lesen: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?m=200506


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2008)

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Socatal will ich auch nochmal die Valli del Natisone erwähnen, einige der Touren auf o.g. Seite gehen ja auch in dieses Gebiet, es ist weniger alpin und die Abfahrten vom Matajur und den anderen Hügeln haben viel Flow und sind dabei immer noch technisch genug um Spass zu machen.
Leider kam ich letztes Jahr nur mit dem Auto rüber nach Kobarid, dazu war ich zu kurz da.
Aber da gibt es wirklich noch viel zu entdecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (23. Februar 2008)

tips zum natisonetal:
http://www.natisoneinbici.it/bike/index.html
hotel: al vescovo in pulfero 

schöne gegend
kritimani


----------



## freiraus (23. Februar 2008)

> leider ist der schönste Trail wie oben genannt gesperrt: vom Vrsic-Paß nach Süden.
> Andere am Bohinj leider auch



Wie oben gesagt, liegt der Trail vom Vrsic im Triglav Nationalpark, ebenso viele Wege in der Region wesltlich und nördlich des Bohinj-See (Wocheiner See). Aber es gibt noch sehr viele schöne (vergleichbare) Trails außerhalb der Nationalparkgrenze, unser primäres Ziel bei dern Tourensuche war es einfache Auffahrten (Asphalt, Schotter, alte Militärstraßen) mit Trailabfahrten zu verbinden. Nicht immer ist es gelungen, aber doch größtenteils. In unserem Buch findet Ihr 950 km und knapp 32.000 hm Touren - alles "legal" und viele schöne Trails.
Der Vorteil der Nationalparkregelung: Wanderer können ungestört im Nationalpark wandern, Mountainbiker können sich außerhalb austoben.



> Im Zusammenhang mit dem Socatal will ich auch nochmal die Valli del Natisone erwähnen, einige der Touren auf o.g. Seite gehen ja auch in dieses Gebiet, es ist weniger alpin und die Abfahrten vom Matajur und den anderen Hügeln haben viel Flow und sind dabei immer noch technisch genug um Spass zu machen.



...das kann ich nur bestätigen, v.a. vom Matajur gibt es eine Super-Trailabfahrt in Richtung San Pietro - findet Ihr auch bei uns im Buch, Tour 20 http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/gps/, einfach mal in Google-Earth reinladen und anschauen.
Wir haben einige Touren die über die Grenze führen (z.B. ist der Gipfel des Matajur in Italien, 2 m weiter ist man wieder in Slowenien), dank dem Beitritt Sloweniens in das Schengener Abkommen seit Dez. 07 auch problemlos ohne Passkontrollen. Auch die italienische Seite ist noch relativ einsam, es gibt dort - wie oft in Italien - mehr Rennradfahrer als MTBler.



> Aber da gibt es wirklich noch viel zu entdecken



..so ist es, wir haben noch längst nicht alle Wege ausprobiert ...


----------



## Spargel (23. Februar 2008)

...wenn ich da allein an den Panoramaweg (621) über dem Raccolanatal (liegt in Italien) zum Montasch denke, da dürften sich die Pflanzenausrupferbiker mal so richtig austoben, zu gemein zugewachsen wie der vor neun Jahren war - bei jedem zweiten Schritt dachtest du da, daß da einer von hinten zieht.  Da hätten die Wanderer ausnahmsweise mal nix dagegen...   

(Nö, damals war ich noch kein Offroadbiker und es ist schon eine Zeit her, aber ich glaube nicht, daß der Weg mal in eine Top-Trail-Liste kommt, die Landschaft und die riesen Gumpe genießt man sicher besser zu Fuß.)

ciao Christian,
der sich Eure schöne Gegend eh schon für bald mal wieder vorgemerkt hatte.


----------



## Hufi (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo Freiraus,

Danke für die Infos. War schon ein paar mal in Slowenien, leider nur immer geschäftlich Aber zu einer kleinen Runde in der Nähe von Bled und Bohinc hat es noch gelangt 
Mir gefällt Slowenien sehr gut. Jetzt müsste man die Beiks nur noch auf dem Motorrad befestigen können und damit anreisen. Dann wär es perfekt. Allein schon die vielen kleine Strassen mit jeder Menge Kurven.
Eure Seite macht Lust auf mehr. Da werde ich jetzt wohl mal mit dem planen anfangen. 
Gute Bildauswahl

Bis denne


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2008)

Wow, tolle Leistung! Eure Seite macht Lust auf eine Tour in Slowenien.


----------



## freiraus (5. März 2008)

....jetzt aber:
Ab sofort kann das Buch über unser Bestellformular http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/bestellung/ per Vorauskasse oder PayPal bestellt werden.
Außerdem: neue/mehr Fotos..... 

Schöne Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (5. März 2008)

hier gibt es ein Review zum Buch zu lesen:

http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?cat=1
http://www.mtb-extreme.de/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. März 2008)

Das sieht ja wirklich toll aus, da möchte man am liebsten gleich das Bike ins Auto packen und losdüsen, vorher natürlich noch euer Buch bestellen  Die Website finde ich super gemacht! Falls ich da mal hinfahren, was ich hoffe, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall euren Bikeguide zulegen, da ich 1. kein GPS benutze und 2. zu faul auf try und error bin.
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Lenka K. (7. März 2008)

@Pfadfinderin

Das Buch gibt's beim Schuster ...

  Lenka K.


----------



## clemson (7. März 2008)

ich habs mir schon bestellt...und freu mich drauf...

nachdem ich bis jetzt nur die Ecke um Bled mit dem mtb kenne und schätzen gelernt habe....

wird es mal wieder Zeit  nach Slowenien zu fahren......


----------



## freiraus (7. März 2008)

Für alle Münchner und in-der-Nähe-von-Münchner:
...stimmt. Das Buch könnt Ihr bei Sport Schuster oder auch bei Geobuch kaufen, evtl. demnächst in anderen Buch/Bikeläden (wenn sie nicht zuviel Rabatt haben wollen....von irgendwas müssen wir ja unsere Müsliriegel zahlen  )

Grüße, 
Peter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. März 2008)

@ Lenka:
Danke für den Tipp! Aber ich bin nur selten in der Innenstadt, beim Schuster schon gleich garnicht. Vielleicht hat´s ja der Rabe in Oberhaching irgendwann? Aber mir macht es nichts aus, es zu bestellen, das finde sogar sehr bequem. Und nachdem man ja auf der Seite von freiraus so toll sieht, wie das Buch ausschaut, habe ich da auch keine Bedenken es ungesehen zu bestellen.


----------



## freiraus (7. März 2008)

> Aber mir macht es nichts aus, es zu bestellen, das finde sogar sehr bequem



...und wir können uns mehr Müsli-Riegel kaufen  Danke!

p.s. wir sind übrigens weder verwandt, verschwägert oder sonstiges mit Pfadfinderin - aber vielen Dank für die positive Werbung!


----------



## Laubau (9. März 2008)

Hallo freiraus,

ein Hinweis oder eine Beschreibung wie im Soca-Tal das Wetter/Temperatur zu den verschiedenen Jahreszeiten ist wäre sicher wichtig auf der Homepage.
Kann man da im Winter auch fahren oder erst ab Frühjahr?... Oder ist das Wetter wie am Gardasee?

Fahren jetzt schon einige Jahre durch Slowenien nach Kroatien zum Bade-Urlaub und immer wieder denke ich mir hier wärs sicher schön zum biken...
Vielleicht wird ja mal was draus.
Wie ist es denn da mit der Sprache? Kommt man da mit deutsch/englisch durch?  (könnte man auch auf euere Homepage schreiben)

Das soll keine Kritik sein, sondern nur ein paar Anregungen/Verbesserungen, finde euere Seite sehr Interessant.

Gruß Laubau


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. März 2008)

Das Buch sieht echt Klasse aus - habs mir auch gleich bestellt.
War schon oft am Bohinj See (also nicht am Bled See) und war da schon immer von der Landschaft begeistert.
Mal sehen wie es auf der Seite zu Italien aussieht


----------



## Baby Taxi (10. März 2008)

Also mit Deutsch und Englisch kommt an in Slovenien überall weiter!

Wer es ein wenig Flacher haben will, kann auch schön in Istrien (Kroatien) fahren(Es gibt da auch offizielle MTB Strecken), die haben auch sehr schöne stecken, tzum Teil machen sogar die Inseln richtig Spass !! 
Ich war letztes Jahr auf Rab, die haben da sehr schöne "Radwege"
...die zT. eher was für HardcoreMTBler sind  

In Slovenien, kann man auch ganz gut um Adelsberg (Grotten) gut fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urby (10. März 2008)

Hi!

I hope you don't mind me writing in English. I do understand German, but I don't know if you'll understand my German.  
The wetter here in Slowenien is not like the Garda, especially here in the Alps region, we have real winters but not so this year. So we rode through all the winter, 'till last week when we had a bit of snow and lots of bad wetter. But trails up to 1000 m above sea level are already clear to ride.

As already said you'll have no problem here talking English, German even Italian.

There are lots of nice MTB tours around, but you have to be careful not to violate our law of Triglav National Park.
If anyone needs to know anything don't hesitate to ask me. I'm native MTB rider from Bled and I can tell you you'll love Slovenia with or without MTB.


----------



## clemson (10. März 2008)

@urby:

nice to hear from some locals....
i reall< love the area around bled...been ther 2 times...one time for hiking, the other time for  biking...

Nice campingground sobec .. great food and wine ... time to visit again


----------



## Urby (10. März 2008)

@ clemson

So where did you go biking? Do you remember any names of the trails?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. März 2008)

@Urby

I´m planing to go to Slovenia from 10.05-21.05.2008. I was there many times at the Bohinj lake in Stara Fuzina. I´ve never been there for biking before. But this time I want to go there for biking.
Do you know some good bike routes (Single Trails  )around there? You wrote you are comming from Bled...

Do you know when the Postojna cave is open? I always was there when it was closed  

Thanks!


----------



## clemson (10. März 2008)

Urby schrieb:


> @ clemson
> 
> So where did you go biking? Do you remember any names of the trails?



you can see it on my page...

http://www.bergradln.info/html/slowenien.html


----------



## Urby (10. März 2008)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> @Urby
> 
> I´m planing to go to Slovenia from 10.05-21.05.2008. I was there many times at the Bohinj lake in Stara Fuzina. I´ve never been there for biking before. But this time I want to go there for biking.
> Do you know some good bike routes (Single Trails  )around there? You wrote you are comming from Bled...
> ...


For Postojna Cave it is usually open all year around:
http://www.postojnska-jama.si/?cat=158&lang=de

Trails, yes there are, but unfortunatelly you're in TriglavNationalPark (TNP) when you're in Bohinj. But there are some nice rides over there and here. You can go to Uskovnica and Konjscica maybe Vogar, Pokljuka and Jelovica are nice and full of tracks. 
I'll look around and maybe send you a link or two.


----------



## Urby (10. März 2008)

clemson schrieb:


> you can see it on my page...
> 
> http://www.bergradln.info/html/slowenien.html



Nice site, I see you are quite familiar with our country.
I see you have my favorite trail in it. Planina Talez, although I prefer to go a bit higher (Goska raven) and there's nice downhill as a reward 
Planina Preval is nice and you can prolonge it with Bornova pot till Loibl Pass with Austria. I see you went all the way to Dobrca. Or it was the other way around.
Planina Blato is already in TNP unfortunatelly. No trail riding


----------



## freiraus (10. März 2008)

...now it is getting international!
Hi Urby, like clemson already said: nice to get feedback from local bikers! As you said, it is no problem not speaking Slovenian in your country - we go there since years and still only know Dober Dan, Hvala, Prossim, Pot...Vrh (a shame...). But we never had problems with communication because of you Slovenians speaking English or even German and: Slovenians are really hospitable!
Concerning the weather: That`s what we heard and what we experienced....maybe I go on writing in German (if you need translation feel free to ask)

Wie Ihr seht: man kommt gut durch Slowenien ohne Slowenisch zu sprechen - die meisten Slowenen sprechen Englisch (v.a. die jungen) oder Deutsch. Und: Wir haben selten so ein gastfreundliches Volk wie die Slowenen erlebt.

@Laubau
Das könnten wir noch ausbauen, da hast Du recht...danke für die Anregung.
Ich denke, dass was Urby geschrieben hat trifft vor allem auf das nördliche Soca-Tal zu, wo es sehr alpin ist - die umliegenden Berge sind über 2000 m hoch. Wobei man sich hier viel in den Tälern bewegt, einmal aus Gründen des Bikeverbots im Triglav Nationalpark und weil die Berge einfach zu steil sind. Eine Ausnahme ist die Straße auf den Mangart-Sattel (ca. 2050 m) - hier liegt auch oft noch im Juni Schnee.
Das südliche Soca-Tal bei Kobarid und Tolmin ist etwas mediterraner da es Luftlinie zur Adria nur ca. 30 km sind und die Berge westlich des Soca-Tals nicht so hoch sind (max. 1640, Matajur), d.h. die mildere Luft wird erst an den Bergen östlich/nördlich "gebremst". Vor allem in diesem Gebiet ist die Bikesaison mit Sicherheit länger als bei uns. Wie uns Locals bestätigten (und Urby), kann man v.a. in tieferen Lagen auch ganzjährig biken - tropische Temperaturen darf man natürlich keine erwarten.
Im Sommer kann es dagegen teilweise sehr heiß werden - Temperaturen um die 35° und mehr sind keine Seltenheit. 
Für uns sind die schönsten Monate Mai/Juni (alles schön grün, blühende Wiesen) und September/Oktober (klare Luft, angenehme Temperaturen und im Oktober bunte Buchenwälder).

@ clemson	
Gute Seite - kennen wir natürlich, Informationen über Biken in Slowenien auf Deutsch sind ja rar gesäht....ich denke wir werden dieses Jahr auch mal das Gebiet um Bled genauer unter die Lupe nehmen...allerdings ist es im Soca-Tal ja auch so schön...ach, man bräucht einfach mehr Zeit für die schönen Dinge...

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. Urby: do you maybe know Matjaz Kristan from sloveniaholidays?


----------



## Urby (11. März 2008)

@freiraus 
Yes, I know him and his work but I don't know him in person, although I think he comes from Bled aswell.
Thanks for nice words about us and our country.


There's nice page about MTB in unfortunatelly only Slovenian language. 
http://www.mtbslovenija.info/index.html
Look under TURE.

@ MaStErLeNiN
If I'm not busy at the time you come here I'll be glad to show you around.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berne_26 (11. März 2008)

Hab auch schon gehört das Slowenien das neue Gardasee ist. Werde auch noch dieses Jahr runterfahren denoch interessiert mich ob bei dem "MTB- Buch Slowenien" auch übernachtungen drin stehen oder bloß Touren...usw.

Gruß Berne


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. März 2008)

Berne_26 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon gehört das Slowenien das neue Gardasee ist. Werde auch noch dieses Jahr runterfahren denoch interessiert mich ob bei dem "MTB- Buch Slowenien" auch übernachtungen drin stehen oder bloß Touren...usw.
> 
> Gruß Berne



Ob in dem Buch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten drin stehen weiß ich nicht. Ich habe das immer so gemacht, dass ich mich vor Ort an das Tourist Büro gwendet habe - diese vermitteln dann Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Privat Personen. In den Orten hat fast jeder ein Haus oder ein Zimmer zu vermieten und das zu super Preisen. Teilweis ist sogar Frühstück dabei - da musst du dann aber evtl. vorher reservieren. Gab bei mir bisher nie Probleme und Leute sind wirklich alle super nett und hilfsbereit 

Essen ist auch sehr günstig dort. Wenn du am Bohinj See bist empfehle ich die Gaststätte Rupa - da kannst du essen bis zum platzen


----------



## Berne_26 (11. März 2008)

Danke dir....
und welche Touren kannst empfehlen, die du selber gefahren bist.... und was war dein oder bist du quer durch und jedes mal ein andere pension?

Gruß Berne


----------



## freiraus (11. März 2008)

> ...interessiert mich ob bei dem "MTB- Buch Slowenien" auch übernachtungen drin stehen oder bloß Touren...usw.



Im Buch stehen die gleichen Infos wie hier http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/unterkuenfte/ - da wir selbst meist auf den (sehr schönen) Campingplätzen übernachtet haben, können wir keine konkreten Empfehlungen für andere Unterkünfte geben. Und letztendlich ist es ja ein MTB-Führer und nur ein bißchen ein Reiseführer - zu letzerem bräuchte es einfach noch mehr Zeit und Vorbereitung.
Die Internetseiten der lokalen Fremdenverkehrsämter sind sehr gut und man kann dort auch direkt buchen (http://www.bovec.si/ und http://www.lto-sotocje.si/) bzw. sich näher informieren.
Unterkünfte gibt es in allen Preis- und Komfortklassen, die Region ist touristisch sehr gut erschlossen. Vor allem (günstige) Privatzimmer/Appartements gibt es in großer Anzahl.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (12. März 2008)

....noch einmal zur Frage ob man in Winter im Soca-Tal biken kann - aktuelle Info, quasi aus "erster Hand" von Marko, Bikeshopinhaber in Tolmin: 

"...it really depends on the winter, last two have been pretty bike friendly, but we had so much snow in the one before that that biking in higher places was practically impossible over 1000m until mid april at least.
It's snowed in over 1000m at the moment, too, but this will change as soon as we get some sun for a couple of days. It's pretty warm, too, we had some 15°C days in february for example. It's usually more like 0 - 5°, dropping to -5° or even less if it's cold and can rise up to 10° on a (normal) warm winter day. Besides that it all depends on the precipitations. For example, december was sunny (&cold), january was rainy, february was sunny again (but warmer than december), march has been a little bit of everything so far,...
So yes, it's very possible to ride during the winter, but you'd better check
the conditions first."

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht das Alle....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (15. März 2008)

...falls jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt in der Region um Bled zu biken:

http://www.apartma-kristan.com/deu/index.php

Apartement von unserem slowenischen Freund Matjaz, Betreiber der Internetseiten
http://www.sloveniabike.com/
http://www.sloveniaholidays.com/

Matjaz ist selber Biker und hat mit Sicherheit Tipps für Touren in der Region parat.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kapatieme (15. März 2008)

Also in der nähe von kobarid kenne ich auch eine nette herberge http://www.jazbec.eu/deutsch/ der besitzer ist sehr hilfsbereit bei allen möglichen sportarten
mfg peter


----------



## clemson (22. März 2008)

so der bike guide ist da...

echt klasse gemacht.....die sehnsucht steigt....
krossen kompliment an die macher...super teil, das spass auf mehr macht und jede menge vorfreude auf die neue saison aufkommen lässt.

mfg
clemson


----------



## donnersberger (31. März 2008)

wenn's da so schön ist, will ich da auch mal hin...


----------



## freiraus (1. April 2008)

...da ist es schön. Sauschön. 

Schööönen Gruß,
Peter


----------



## donnersberger (1. April 2008)

wenn's da sogar *sauschön *ist, will ich da dann *zweimal *hin, oder lieber gleich *zweimalmehrwiedu *


----------



## freiraus (1. April 2008)

...dann mal los, du hast einiges aufzuholen! 

Kannst ja schon mal davon träumen,
Gute Nacht


----------



## Pokora (1. April 2008)

@freiraus
Thank you very much for all nice words you said for our country. It is all true, as far as I know and I understand. 

And really there are  many perfect trails in Slovenia that can compete with Lago. That`s heritage of the first world war. 

Denis


----------



## freiraus (1. April 2008)

Pokora schrieb:


> @freiraus
> Thank you very much for all nice words you said for our country. It is all true, as far as I know and I understand.
> 
> And really there are  many perfect trails in Slovenia that can compete with Lago. That`s heritage of the first world war.
> ...



...nice people, nice country => nice words...


----------



## Pokora (1. April 2008)

at this stage I can not be silent, so I am showing you some additional photos as advertisement for biking in SoÄa valley:
Zaprikraj
Breginjski Stol
Planina Sleme

alternative - winter - skiing photos
Kanin I
Kanin II

and this is a tour that, according to my knowledge, completely competes with the Lago tours (but it is a bit out of SoÄa valley)


----------



## donnersberger (2. April 2008)

@Pokora: can't see/access Your pages, are the www links all right? 
_"Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (2. April 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> @Pokora: can't see/access Your pages, are the www links all right?
> _"Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand."_


I can acess to everything. Are there problems with protection requirements or similar stuff? 
Is this general problem everyone has?


----------



## freiraus (2. April 2008)

Pokora schrieb:


> I can acess to everything. Are there problems with protection requirements or similar stuff?
> Is this general problem everyone has?



...no problem to me (on pc and mac, Internet Explorer and Safari) - nice pictures! I see you did the steeeeeeep uphill to Planina Sleme...
Where is the last tour (Mozic)? near Podboro?

Regards,
Peter


----------



## Pokora (2. April 2008)

freiraus schrieb:


> ... I see you did the steeeeeeep uphill to Planina Sleme...
> Where is the last tour (Mozic)? near Podbrdo?



1 - Yes, it was steep and we did it on hot autumn day - but we survived.
2 - Yes again


----------



## donnersberger (2. April 2008)

Pokora schrieb:


> I can acess to everything. Are there problems with protection requirements or similar stuff?
> Is this general problem everyone has?



ok, it seems to be a firewall problem, will try it @home..


----------



## hg_now (3. April 2008)

ahhh, das klingt ja vielversprechend und die bilder sind auch klasse (@Pokora: cool photos!) - ich hab ja schon lange mit dem gedanken gespielt mir die gegend slowenien/kroatien mal anzusehen. das buch könnte mir den a.... vielleicht endlich vom sessel auf den sattel heben  

gibt's für kroatien etwas ähnliches?

lg harald


----------



## denis66 (3. April 2008)

War vor zwei Jahren auf dem Zeltplatz in Kobarid, sehr zu empfehlen, ebenso die Gegend um den Bohinj-See.

Denis


----------



## sonnez (3. April 2008)

Eure Internetseite macht schon neugierig, da möchte ich doch gerne das Buch gewinnen 

schönen Gruß

ute


----------



## freiraus (3. April 2008)

sonnez schrieb:


> Eure Internetseite macht schon neugierig, da möchte ich doch gerne das Buch gewinnen
> 
> schönen Gruß
> 
> ute



....zum Buch gewinnen musst du hier antworten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328723&page=2

Hier gibt`s leider nur Infos zu gewinnen  

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Spargel (3. April 2008)

hg_now schrieb:


> gibt's für kroatien etwas ähnliches?


Hm, ob sich ein Badener im Schwabenland auskennt oder auskennen will?   

ciao Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerulrich (4. April 2008)

Danke für die Super-Tipps - bis demnächst in Slowenien.
Ulrich


----------



## zahli (5. April 2008)

Klasse! Auf so einen Bike-Reiseführer habe ich gewartet, denn: das Soca-Tal ist sooo geil!  Cheers, zahli


----------



## kafagreg (7. April 2008)

super sache, günstig und super Landschaft, bin da schonmal mit dem Moped gewesen, war das erste mal sehr überrascht wie schön es da ist..


----------



## Freeagain (8. April 2008)

"Zitat von hg_now  Beitrag anzeigen
gibt's für kroatien etwas ähnliches?
Hm, ob sich ein Badener im Schwabenland auskennt oder auskennen will?"



Ja: 
www.croatia-bike.eu


----------



## freiraus (12. April 2008)

Gute Nachricht:

wir spendieren noch ein Exemplar für die Verlosung - also wer das Buch lieber gewinnen als bestellen möchte hat hier bis 15.April (einfach im Beitrag antworten) die Möglichkeit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328723

Viel Erfolg!

Schöne Grüße,
Peter


----------



## griesschnitte (22. April 2008)

Unter MTB News gibts zwar auch was über den Touren Guide Slowenien, aber ich hab mir gedacht, ich stell meinen Erfahrungsbericht auch mal hier rein.

GEIIIL! Ich bin total begeistert von dem Guide!!!!
Ich war am Wochenende in Slowenien! Hab mir gedacht, es ist geiles Wetter und bevor alle an Pfingsten runterfahren, möchte ich als einer der Ersten den neuen Mountainbike Führer über Slowenien ausprobieren. Hat sich so dermaßen gelohnt. Mal kurz zusammengefaßt:
1. Es war nichts los. Ich hab das ganze Wochenende keinen einzigen Radler getroffen.
2. Bin 2 Touren gefahren, die einfach geil waren (Besonders die Abfahrt von Tour 8).
3. Die Landschaft ist traumhaft. Es kommt einem alles so verlassen vor. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass es zu Zeiten des Kommunismus noch ein paar bewirtschaftete Hütten gab und dass danach alles aufgegeben wurde. 
4. Ich war Zelten und die Preise für Übernachtung und Essen gehen sind im Vergleich zu Italien (Gardasee) so niedrig. War im Camp Toni, was anscheinend recht beliebt ist bei Kajak Fahrern.
Ich kann euch nur empfehlen, da hinzufahren. Ich mag den Gardasee ziemlich gerne, aber gerade, wenns total überlaufen ist, sehnt man sich nach etwas anderem. Und selbst wenn die Gegend rund um Bovec total voll wäre, gefällt mir eine Sache viel besser als am Lago: die Gegend scheint von den Abfahrten (hab leider nur 2 gemacht) nicht so geröllig zu sein. Alles ein bisschen erdiger und weicher. Da kann man´s so richtig krachen lassen. Werde bestimmt wieder hinfahren und berichten, wie die anderen Touren so waren. Jetzt muß ich nur noch meine Freundin überreden, mal mitzukommen.
p.s. wenn ihr von München aus losfahrt, gebt acht, dass ihr nicht auf der Salzburger Autobahn im Stau stecken bleibt (ich bin am Freitag genau im Berufsverkehr losgefahren). Auch vor dem Tauerntunnel war viel los. Hab hin 5 Stunden gebraucht, zurück dagegen bei recht zügiger Fahrt nur 3 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (22. April 2008)

*Nice!*  

You were lucky, this was the first weekend after very long time with quite nice weather (but you probably had some heavy showers, Bovec is known for that). It is funny, but now I am asking you for snow conditions on Zaprikraj and towards Utra - how much snow is still there? 
This weekend we were on Ucka (in Croatia, close to Rijeka, just above see, 1400 m) and there was some snow close to road

I am just curious - which was the second tour you did?


----------



## griesschnitte (23. April 2008)

Above 1000m there is(was) still snow. Also on Planina Zaprikraj. I would say about 30 cm.
I had heavy rainfall only friday night, sometimes light rainfall on saturday, and perfect conditions on sunday.


----------



## tomtomtom333 (25. April 2008)

griesschnitte schrieb:


> Above 1000m there is(was) still snow. Also on Planina Zaprikraj. I would say about 30 cm.
> I had heavy rainfall only friday night, sometimes light rainfall on saturday, and perfect conditions on sunday.



Hallo Griesschnitte,
Hallo Freiraus Peter,

wir wollen ab 1.5. für 4 Tage ins Soccatal fahren. Der Führer sollte hoffentlich bis Dienstag bei uns einlangen. Gibt es eigentlich viele schöne Touren UNTER der Schneegrenze  (also 1000m? - wobei einige 100m durch den SChnee schieben wäre auch ok!).

Liebe Grüße, Tom & Tamara


----------



## freiraus (25. April 2008)

Hallo ihr 2,

ja, es gibt genügend Touren unter der Schneegrenze, die meisten Touren gehen bis max. 1300 m. Die Startorte Bovec und Kobarid/Tolmin liegen auf 400 m bzw. ca. 200 m. Die Tour auf den Mangart (ca. 2000 m) wird wohl noch nicht ganz schneefrei sein, aber bei den anderen Touren bin ich recht zuversichtlich.
Ich kann mich gerne die Tage nach der aktuellen Schneelage erkundigen, ich denke sobald die Sonne ein paar Tage scheint, ist der Schnee, v.a. auf den Südseiten recht schnell geschmolzen. Die aktuelle Prognose ist auf jeden Fall recht vielversprechend: http://www.wetterbote.de/tolmin_slowenien.....bis 20° und Sonne!
Ich werde auch am 1. runterfahren und die letzten Jahre hatten wir immer Glück mit dem Wetter um diese Zeit....mit die schönste Jahreszeit, frisches Grün und die ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen  

Grüße,
Peter

p.s habt ihr schon eine Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten? Ansonsten bitte kurze email, damit das Buch auch ja rechtzeitig bei euch ankommt!


----------



## freiraus (26. April 2008)

p.s. und so kann das dann aussehen im Mai:


----------



## freiraus (26. April 2008)

p.s. und so kann das dann aussehen im Mai:


----------



## tomtomtom333 (26. April 2008)

freiraus schrieb:


> p.s habt ihr schon eine Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten? Ansonsten bitte kurze email, damit das Buch auch ja rechtzeitig bei euch ankommt!



Hallo Peter,

habe die Bestätigung am Donnerstag bekommen, sollte also bis Dienstag bei uns sein.
Danke auch für die Wetterinfo!

Liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## freiraus (27. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand noch kurzfristig über den 1.Mai ins Soca-Tal fahren sollte/will:
Unser Buch ist auch vor Ort in den Tourismusbüros von Tolmin und Kobarid erhältlich:
http://www.lto-sotocje.si/

Schöne Grüße + viel Spaß,
Peter


----------



## Freeagain (29. April 2008)

Heute kam die Meldung per ADAC wie der Hammer: Slowenien führt NUR Autobahnhalbjahres- bzw. Jahresvignette ein. Da kann man bei den Preisen 35  bzw. 55  einen MTB-Kurztrip in Slowenien fast vergessen! Schade, aber vielleicht überdenkt man diese Massnahme. Kann ja nicht im Sinne des angestrebten (Bike)-Tourismus sein.


----------



## freiraus (29. April 2008)

> Da kann man.....einen MTB-Kurztrip in Slowenien fast vergessen!



Nix da. Wenn ihr von Deutschland bzw. aus Ri. Salzburg (oder auch von Wien/Graz) kommend ins Soca-Tal fahren wollt am Dreieck Villach Richtung Udine/Italien, dann über die Grenze, bis zur ersten Ausfahrt nach Tarvisio (mautfrei!) und rüber über den Predil-Pass. Die schnellste Route und keinen km slowenische Autobahn....Aber eine tolle Nachricht ist das natürlich nicht -  wenn man öfters fährt lohnt/rechnet sich`s allerdings  ....und wenn man die italienische Maut bis z.B. Rovereto (Lago) und zurück rechnet, ist es im Vergleich auch nicht viel teurer ....und das Benzin kostet nur knapp über 1 Euro....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (29. April 2008)

Freeagain schrieb:


> Heute kam die Meldung per ADAC wie der Hammer: Slowenien führt NUR Autobahnhalbjahres- bzw. Jahresvignette ein. Da kann man bei den Preisen 35  bzw. 55  einen MTB-Kurztrip in Slowenien fast vergessen! Schade, aber vielleicht überdenkt man diese Massnahme. Kann ja nicht im Sinne des angestrebten (Bike)-Tourismus sein.



warum sollten Sie es überdenken. Nur weil wir Deutschen zu dumm sind eine Autobahnmaut einzuführen.
Man zahlt in der Schweiz, in Italien, Österreich, Frankreich etc...von daher ist es ihr gutes Recht auch eine Maut einzuführen.
Haben schließlich auch genug Transitverkehr.


----------



## Pokora (29. April 2008)

ThatÂ´s right, for SoÄa valley from Austria, Germany or Italy you donÂ´t need to go to highways at all. From Austria the best way is the one that Freiraus proposed.  

About Autobahnvignettes - it is true that they (our government) talk about about half or one year vignettes - I find it very stupid to earn money for highways on tourists and I think that in the end there will be also a short term vignette for tourists 

There is a very good Slovenian proverb which say:
"Nobena juha se ne poje tako vroÄa kot se skuha." - 
No soup is eaten as hot as it is cooked.
- with this I want to say that the final solution for highway payment will be more human like (at least I hope)  

or come before 1st of July


----------



## Freeagain (29. April 2008)

Es gibt in Slowenien nicht nur *ein* schönes Naturgebiet für Biker, sprich nicht nur das Soca-Tal. Und da fährt es sich bei Kurzbesuchen aus Bayern und Österreich doch schneller auf der AB.
Die AB-gebührenpolitik mag an dieser Stelle nicht unbedingt hierher gehören, doch muss erwähnt werden, dass die ABs durch die EU massiv subventioniert wurden. Soll ich daraufhin - klar, sehe ich als Deutscher - für ein verlängertes Wochenende 35  zuzahlen? Man muss sich vor Augen halten, dass man im Biketourismus auf neu zu erschliessendem Terrain zunächst über verlängerte Wochenenden den Schuh in die Tür bekommt. Der Rest kommt dann von alleine. Siehe Südschwarzwald, siehe zahlreiche österreichische "Neueinsteiger"-Gebiete (2- bis 4-Tagesangebote)! 
Heute Abend hörte ich von den grossen Interventionsmassnahmen gegen diese Vignetten-Grobstückelung. So dass ich ebenfalls meine, dass da bald zurückgerudert wird, spätestens wenn das slowenische Parlament final entscheidet.


----------



## Hufi (30. April 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt haltet den Ball mal flach. Noch ist nix entschieden. Wir können hier noch soviel spekulieren, dasw ird nix bringen. Ich denke nicht, dass die Autobahnmaut so kommt. Vielmehr wird es eine ähnliche Lösung wie in Österreich geben. Ich war auch schon mehrmals in Slowenien und kann nur gutes sagen, egal ob Natur, Leute, Essen oder Wetter  

@pokora
we have the same spoken word in German 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in den Wäldern Sloweniens.

Bis denne


----------



## tomtomtom333 (5. Mai 2008)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo ihr 2, ...
> Ich werde auch am 1. runterfahren und die letzten Jahre hatten wir immer Glück mit dem Wetter um diese Zeit....mit die schönste Jahreszeit, frisches Grün und die ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen
> Grüße,Peter
> p.s habt ihr schon eine Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten? Ansonsten bitte kurze email, damit das Buch auch ja rechtzeitig bei euch ankommt!



Hallo Peter, 

leider haben wir bis heute den Führer noch nicht erhalten. Kannst Du bitte mal über dessen Verbleib nachforschen? Bestellt für PROCHEMA - Thomas S. 

Danke und liebe Grüße, Thomas


----------



## freiraus (5. Mai 2008)

@tomtomtom333: siehe email....

an alle Anderen:
spart euch die Mautdiskussionien - fahrt einfach runter. Es lohnt sich. Beste Bedingungen im Soca-Tal, fast alle Touren fahrbar, ausser Matajur (da dürfte der Schnee aber auch bald weg sein, im allgemeine Schnee bis auf ca. 1300 - 1400 m) und vermutlich Mangart. Ich durfte die letzten 4 Tage selber wieder die Trails im Soca-Tal geniessen - dafür würde ich auch mehr als 35 Euro zahlen....und wie schon gesagt, dafür ist vieles anderes günstiger und die einmalige Landschaft ist sowieso unbezahlbar....
Die Gegend um Bled ist übrigens auch sehr zu empfehlen - da bin ich jetzt gerade  

Grüße aus Slowenien,
Peter


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ist zufällig jemand zwischen 10.05 und 18.05 in der Gegend von Tolmin?
Da bin ich nämlich mit meiner Freundin unten, dann könnte man ja die eine oder andere Tour zusammen fahren... 

Viele Grüße

Gunter


----------



## Pokora (7. Mai 2008)

freiraus schrieb:


> ...fast alle Touren fahrbar, ausser Matajur (da dÃ¼rfte der Schnee aber auch bald weg sein, im allgemeine Schnee bis auf ca. 1300 - 1400 m) und vermutlich Mangart...
> Ich durfte die letzten 4 Tage selber wieder die Trails im Soca-Tal geniessen - dafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich auch mehr als 35 Euro zahlen....und wie schon gesagt, dafÃ¼r ist vieles anderes gÃ¼nstiger und die einmalige Landschaft ist sowieso unbezahlbar....
> Die Gegend um Bled ist Ã¼brigens auch sehr zu empfehlen - da bin ich jetzt gerade


Ojla Peter, I think you fell in love with Soca valley! Nice!

According to my information there is quite a lot of snow above 1400 m (all the April was rainy and at higher altitudes it was snowy), we went for tour skiing to Mojstrovka from VrÂiÄ pass (above SoÄa valley), 2330 m and skiing conditions were ideal.

the view from top toward Mangrt (the right peak) were like this
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/maj/sl_144

But anyway, biking on snow can be very interesting and funny!


----------



## freiraus (7. Mai 2008)

> Ojla Peter, I think you fell in love with Soca valley! Nice!



...yes, i fell in love with the Soca-Valley - but now I am on my way to fall in love with whole Slovenia....regards from the KoroÂka-Region!

Auch sehr schoen zum biken: Die Gegend um Ärna na KoroÂkem, im slowenischen Kaernten (KoroÂka), hier gibt es auch ein fantastisches Bike-Hotel bzw. einen wunderschoenen Bauernhof http://www.mtbpark.com/index.php?p=hotel&lang=en
Gefuehrte Touren, Biken im Bergwerk, zahlreiche Trails.....alles was das Bikerherz begehrt.

Schoene Gruesse,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoegl (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich war über Pfingsten auch unten und hab mir dann auch den Guide besorgt. Die Touren sind wirklich toll, auch wenn ich leider nicht viel zum "richtigen" Mountainbiken gekommen bin und deswegen nicht viele ausprobieren konnte. Aber es ist einfach toll wenn man, nachdem man jahrelang als Kayakfahrer im Socatal war, sieht, wie viel mehr da noch ist außer dem Bach.
Achja, zwei aktuelle Sachen noch: 
Erstens konnte ich die letzte Abfahrt (ich glaub den Weg B5a) von Tour 1 von Bovec aus leider nicht ganz fahren, da die zweite Hälfte komplett mit frisch gefällten Bäumen verwüstet war. Unten stand dann ein Schild. Da es aber ein offiz. Weg ist denke ich der sollte bald wieder frei sein. Könnten auch offiz. Baumfällmaßnahmen gewesen sein. Aber leider steht oben kein Schild.(Alternative: Parallel geht ein Stück weiter nördl. der Weg B5, einfach den nehmen. Der kommt auch beim camp Toni raus.)
Zweitens ist der Mangart und die Auffahrt zu ihm noch ziemlich verschneit. Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab kommt man da nicht mit dem Rad rauf.

Achja, außerdem, falls es noch nicht erwähnt wurde:
Direkt bei Bovec gibts auch nen Bikepark und in Kobarid gibts einen MTB-Shuttleservice der, soweit ich das verstanden hab, auch MTB-Guides anbietet. Ich hab hier noch die Visitenkarte. Wenn ihr wollt kann ich die Kontaktdaten mal posten.


----------



## freiraus (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wer Interesse hat:
Wir halten am nächsten Dienstag einen Vortrag über MTB im Soca-Tal (und unseren Tourenguide - mit vielen Fotos....) im Rahmen des "get-together" der Mountainbikegruppe "m97" des DAV München & Oberland.
Mehr Infos hier: http://www.m97.de/gettogether.htm

Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## Speci (29. Mai 2008)

Ich war da. Wenn auch deutlich kürzer als geplant...

Die Autoren einen tollen Guide geschrieben (nicht verwandt, nicht verschwägert, nicht befreundet...)! Zum einen von der Organisation (Nummern und Pictogramme, anders als beim Moser Karte auf der Kurzbeschreibung, usw.) her, zum anderen auch inhaltlich und vom Tourenangebot. Ich habe dann gleich am ersten Tag (vorgestern, 30 Grad, wolkenloser Himmel) die Tour 8 | Planina Zaprikraj in Angriff genommen - die Trailabfahrt las sich wirklich verfüherisch. Leider bin ich nicht weit gekommen. Auf einem leicht abschüssigen, geraden Stück ca. 1,5km kurz vor der Hängebrücke bei Trnovo hat es mich aus für mich unersichtlichen Gründen bei Tempo 35 hingehauen. Mir ist das Hinterrad weggebrochen, und ich bin mit dem Tretlager aufgesetzt. Ich vermute, dass ich mit dem linken Pedal irgendwo hängen geblieben bin. So etwas ist mir noch nie passiert...

Was ein Sturz bei Tempo 35 auf grobem Soca-Schotter in etwa bedeutet ist ja klar: Irre Schürfwunden an den linken Extremitäten, dazu ein völlig lädiertes Knie. Erst wollte ich weiterfahren, aber eine kurze Sichtkontrolle hat mich davon abgebracht: Die Wunde am Knie war gut 1 cm tief und ich blickte direkt auf rohes Fleisch. Hilfsbereite Kajak-Fahrer haben mich dann mit nach Bovec genommen.

Was ich eigentlich sagen will: "We have no Hospital here", schreiben die Autoren irgendwo. Zwar gibt es in Bovec eine Ambulanz, ich rate aber davon ab, dort hinzugehen. Nur nachmittags ist jemand da, der nähen kann, so dass ich von einer Physiotherapeutin (!) behandelt wurde. Die hat mir für das Reinigen der Wunde und Verkleben mit Tape (ja, Tape!!! Auf unrasierten Beinen...) glatte 50 EUR abgeköpft. Nähen konnte sie leider nicht. Wir haben dann den Aufenthalt abgebrochen und sind gestern ins Spital nach Villach gefahren. Da war es zum Nähen schon zu spät... Jetzt sitze ich wieder zuhause mit einem immer dicker werdenden Knie, einem Arm, den ich nicht mehr haben kann und mit mieser Laune, weil ich den Urlaub abbrechen musste. Und das alles nur wegen des Führers...

Nein, ganz im Ernst: Super Führer, toll gemacht! Ich fahre dort Ende des Jahres sicherlich noch einmal für ein langes Wochenende hin. Diesesmal weiß ich ja, dass der Gardaseeschotter irgendwie fester ist als die groben Soca-Steine... Aber selbst die knapp 20 km bis zur Brücke waren schon super zu fahren. Jetzt hoffe ich noch, dass Ihr auf Eurer Seite oder im MTB-News Forum so etwas wie einen Trail-Report baut. Denn es ändert sich ja doch immer was. Da würde ich dann auch kurz was zu Ambulanz schreiben .


----------



## Spargel (29. Mai 2008)

Speci schrieb:


> Jetzt sitze ich wieder zuhause mit einem immer dicker werdenden Knie, einem Arm, den ich nicht mehr haben kann...


   

Na dann gute Besserung und bau Dir den zweiten Bremshebel auf die Seite mit dem verbliebenen Arm.   

ciao Christian


----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2008)

Speci schrieb:


> ....Jetzt sitze ich wieder zuhause mit einem immer dicker werdenden Knie, einem Arm, den ich nicht mehr haben kann ... Jetzt hoffe ich noch, dass Ihr auf Eurer Seite oder im MTB-News Forum so etwas wie einen Trail-Report baut. Denn es ändert sich ja doch immer was. Da würde ich dann auch kurz was zu Ambulanz schreiben .



Na das nenne ich Pech - schön, dass es dir trotzdem gefallen hat!
Wir mussten bis jetzt zum Glück nie die slowenischen Medizinmänner in Anspruch nehmen, aber wir werden uns noch mal schlau machen, wo es vernünftigere Ambulanzen mit guten Näherinnen gibt und es dann hier und auf unserer Seite veröffentlichen. Die Notrufnummern haben wir im Führer aufgeführt, aber eben keine Ambulanzen.

Und: Wer die Touren fährt und evtl. Anmerkungen/Kritik/Lob oder auch Neuigkeiten über Änderungen etc. loswerden will/kann (so wie Stoegl weiter oben - danke!) - gerne hier im Beitrag oder per email an uns!

Gute Besserung + Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (30. Mai 2008)

hallo
ich freue mich riesig, werden im sommer 8 tage ins soca-tal fahren, die zeit mit biken verbingen und ein bisschen im camper chillen.
das buch und die dabei enthaltenen karten, fotos und gps-daten haben ihr übriges dazubeigetragen dass uns keiner mehr davon abhält.
habe das buch zwar erst gestern bestellt und noch nicht mal in den händen gehabt aber kanns kaum abwarten.

eventuell trifft man ja den einen oder anderen dort drüben

bringen hoffentlich auch ein paar gute fotos zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (3. Juni 2008)

freiraus schrieb:


> Wir mussten bis jetzt zum Glück nie die slowenischen Medizinmänner in Anspruch nehmen, aber wir werden uns noch mal schlau machen, wo es vernünftigere Ambulanzen mit guten Näherinnen gibt und es dann hier und auf unserer Seite veröffentlichen. Die Notrufnummern haben wir im Führer aufgeführt, aber eben keine Ambulanzen.



some information for you (I hope you will not need them)

- "blue" European health insurance card should work in all general and public ambulances and hospitals (that is not true for private ambulances). So don´t forget to take it with you.

general information are available here:
http://www.zzzs.si/ (choose English language and then Information for EU citizens in right lower edge of the page)

- the other possibility Coris insurance or something similar
https://www.coris.si/Stat_CorisPoSvetu_Evropa_ENG.asp#slov

24 h medical assistance is provided in empeter near Nova Gorica or Jesenice (the nearest two locations). The addresses and phone numbers are:

SPLONA BOLNINICA DR. FRANCA DERGANCA 	 
ULICA PADLIH BORCEV 13 A
5290 EMPETER PRI GORICI
Phone  (05) 330 10 00 

SPLONA BOLNINICA JESENICE 	 
CESTA MARALA TITA 112
4270 JESENICE
Phone  (04) 586 80 00

These are main points... As I said, I hope you will not need their assistance...

Gruesse, Denis


----------



## freiraus (5. Juni 2008)

@Pokora:

Thanks for the informations.

Als Ergänzung die Anschrift+Telefonnummer der Ambulanz in Tolmin:

ZD TOLMIN
PREERNOVA ULICA 6A, 
SI - 5220 TOLMIN
+386 (0)5 388 11 20

Laut Aussage des Chefs im Tourismusbüro von Tolmin auch am Wochenende und Feiertagen besetzt.

Generell gilt: Im Notfall die 112 wählen, bei Bedarf wird dann Bergrettung/Notarzt verständigt.

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass Ihr diesen Service niemals in Anspruch nehmen müsst, aber das Rad wirft eine ja doch manchmal recht schnell ab....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (13. Juni 2008)

...jetzt in der aktuellen bike: Spotguide Soca-Tal inkl. 2 Touren aus unserem Tourguide....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## herrsaidy (3. Juli 2008)

hab mir extra das Buch mit den 30 Touren gekauft und eigentlich wollten wir am Samstag nach Bovec fahren, aber das Wetter spielt wohl nicht mit, ist nur Regen vorhergesagt und ne Woche nur im Regen fahren muss ja nicht sein. Kennt jemand auf die schnelle ne Alternative, evtl in der Nähe, kann auch in Österreich oder so sein.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Pokora (3. Juli 2008)

For this weekend in general the weather forecast is not bad (in fact it is very good for Saturday), only thunderstorms are possible, accompanied by local intense precipitation and gusty winds. That is quite common for Bovec region and is typical for alpine region - that means that you should not expect better weather in Austria.

look at local weather forecast, for example:
http://meteo.arso.gov.si/met/en/

or Aladin weater model forecast (which includes also percipitation forecast):
http://meteo.arso.gov.si/met/en/app/webmet/


----------



## freiraus (3. Juli 2008)

...da schließe ich mich an....bin nicht der Kachelmann, aber im Moment sieht es eher nach Gewittern aus (früh starten!) bzw. als ob das schlechtere Wetter von Norden kommt und da wäre das Soca-Tal auf der Alpensüdseite im Vorteil.
Generell gibt es auch lokal noch mal Unterschiede: Wenn es in Bovec regnet kann es durchaus sein, dass es in Tolmin bzw. auf den Touren Richtung Westen/Italien besser aussieht. Die ca. halbstündige Autofahrt lohnt sich meistens....und wenn es ganz schlimm wird lohnt sich auch eine Fahrt nach Ljubljana....schöne Stadt...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (3. Juli 2008)

p.s. ....und falls Ihr Lust auf ein bisschen musikalische Unterhaltung habt, könnt Ihr Euch ja das hier geben.......wenn man das Soca-Tal kennt, kann man das eigentlich kaum glauben...
...und 2 Wochen später das
...für jeden etwas dabei!
Da soll noch mal einer sagen, im Soca-Tal wär nichts geboten


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Juli 2008)

Was für ein fettes LineUp!
Würde ja liebend gern da hin, aber ich habe gerade Prüfungen 

Aber das alles in Tolmin - da gehts dann zu wie in Wacken,oder?
War schon mal jemand auf dem MetalCamp? Wie viele Besucher kommen denn da so.
Ich würde Tolmin ja als verschlafenes Nest sehen, aber die Anwohner dort sehen es als "big city" - Die Hausbesitzerin, bei der wir gewohnt haben meinte "Do you come from a big city like Tolmin?"


----------



## freiraus (3. Juli 2008)

....viele.....mit langen Haaren, bleicher Haut und schwarzen Klamotten und das alles bei z.B. letztes Jahr 38°....aber der kühle Fluss ist ja nicht weit.
Laut den Einheimischen die wir kennen soll alles sehr friedlich zu gehen - nur die Biervorräte sind knapp . 
Die meisten campen auch direkt auf dem Festivalgelände, also ist das auf ein kleineres Gebiet begrenzt....und (mountain)biken tun die glaube ich eher nicht


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Juli 2008)

dann würd ich mit meiner Bikeshorts ja direkt auffallen, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoegl (3. Juli 2008)

Najo, Standart-Metalfestival halt ;-)
Is aber auch in Deutschland recht bekannt, da fahren jedes Jahr anscheinend auch einige privat organisierte voll besetzte Reisebusse runter. Naja, die locken auch seit Jahren mit guten und hochkarätig besetzten Lineups.
Mal sehen wann ich mal Zeit UND Geld hab, da für das Festival runterzudüsen..


----------



## freiraus (4. Juli 2008)

....und so sieht man dann aus wenn das Bier ausgeht


----------



## herrsaidy (4. Juli 2008)

Also einfach mal versuchen oder evtl in Richtung Tolmin fahren?


----------



## ralfo (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
also ich auch hab den Führer erworben, und beschlossen mit ein paar Freunden Ende August nach Sloweinien zu fahren. Wir wollen campen und ich schwanke(nach Internet recherchen) zwischen Kamp Koren und Kamp Vili. Vili scheint schöner am Fluß zu liegen, und wirkt recht nett. Bei Koren scheint man Kobarid zu Fuß erreichen zu können, wenn man was essen will oder was kaufen. Wichtig wär mir abends am Fluß ein Bierchen trinken zu können in der Sonne, Bademöglichkeit , aber auch was Vernünftiges essen zu können. War vielleicht schon jemand auf einem dieser Plätze und kann mir Empfehlungen geben??? Würd mich freuen.


----------



## freiraus (6. Juli 2008)

...es freut mich, dass Du unseren Führer gekauft hast!
Zu den Campingplätzen:


> Wichtig wär mir abends am Fluß ein Bierchen trinken zu können in der Sonne, Bademöglichkeit....


..da bist Du bei Vili gut aufgehoben - ein Bierchen in der Abendsonne am Campingplatz oder auf der Kiesbank (am Lagerfeuer) direkt am Fluss - der perfekte Platz dafür.


> ...aber auch was Vernünftiges essen zu können..


Bei Vili gibt`s auch auf Anfrage Kleinigkeiten zu essen, ab und zu grillt er auch. Und ein Pivo hat er immer im Kühlschrank 
Die nächsten Restaurants sind ca 10 min (Fahrrad) bzw. ca. 5 min (Auto, Tolmin) entfernt, zu Fuss gibt`s leider nichts in der Nähe.
Auf dem Kamp Koren war ich selber noch nicht, soweit ich aber weiss, gibt es dort auch ein kleines Restaurant/Bar, und wie Du schon selber gemeint hast, ist man in 5-10 min in Kobarid. Als zentraler Ausgangspunkt für die Touren sicher nicht schlecht. Könnte nur etwas schattiger sein, da an der Stelle das Tal sehr eng ist (kann natürlich im Sommer auch ein Vorteil sein).
Wir sind eigentlich immer bei Vili - warum? Für uns vielleicht der netteste Platz im Soca-Tal und Vili ist ein herzensguter Mensch...(nein, wir bezahlen unsere Übernachtungen - ca. 8 euro pro Nase).

Für die Touren um Bovec würde sich auch die Campingplätze in Vodenca anbieten, z.B. Kamp Toni.
Wenn Ihr länger da seid, könnt Ihr ja auch mal von Nord nach Süd oder andersrum wechseln, je nachdem welche Touren Ihr fahren wollt.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (6. Juli 2008)

So liebe Freunde des Geländeradsports,

hier mal ein Video eines leckeren Trails im Soca-Tal. Die erste Hälfte ist ein Teil der Abfahrt unserer Tour 6, den Trail im zweiten Teil haben wir selber erst diese Jahr entdeckt .
Die Qualität ist so lala, aber das liegt eher an youtube (Aufnahmequalität ist eigentlich besser, gefilmt mit einer blickvang Helmkamera) bzw. üben wir noch (vor allem das mit dem gegenseitigen filmen...). Bitte um Nachsicht.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## ralfo (7. Juli 2008)

Danke für die detaillierte Info!
Werden wohl Vili probieren. Wir sind nur 4 Tage dort (ich viell. noch länger), die Touren fahren wir im ganzen Gebiet, aber von Vili z.B. nach Kobarid ist ja auch nicht ewig, wies aussieht, muss man halt für eine Tour ein paar Meter dranhängen. Und für die Mangart Tour das Auto nehmen. Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon, der tolle Führer macht total Lust.
Und das Forum hier ist auch sehr hilfreich und anscheinend von den Schreibern des Führers regelmäßig besucht. Prima.


----------



## freiraus (10. Juli 2008)

p.s. beim Video in youtube auf "watch in high quality"/"in hoher Qualität ansehen" klicken, dann sieht`s besser aus (wissen einige wahrscheinlich, wir sind youtube-Anfänger, ähem...)

Grüße


----------



## Pokora (13. Juli 2008)

another video - it is named "Skrite potke" and that means "Hidden trails". 

They are in SoÄa valley. On our mountains and valleys there are many hidden trails. If you go to the woods and bush it is possible to find such "pearls". We tried and succeed. 

ps. Be aware that it is not allowed to bike anywhere in Slovenia, especially within the inner part of Triglav national park (and upper Soca valley belongs to it).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (22. Juli 2008)

....hat zwar nichts mit biken zu tun, aber bestimmt ganz sehenswert:
Worldcup im Brückenspringen in Most na Soci ("Brücke über die Soca") ....brrrrr, kalt. Falls jemand von Euch sowieso unten ist.....und Samstag abend ist Party....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (29. Juli 2008)

juhee, freitag nacht gehts los nach kobarid


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (30. Juli 2008)

sorry noch eine frage an die kenner.
angenommen wir wollen mal für einen Tag irgendwo ans Meer (mit dem Auto), am liebsten ein schönes Städtchen mit Hafen und Bademöglichkeiten.........was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Sollte auch nicht allzuweit sein, also mglichst Direkt. Piran? oder eher Kroatien oder Italien?


----------



## Hufi (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Da hast Du die Wahl. Die Italienische Küste ist schon nah. Aber fahr mal nach Koper, Izola oder Piran da wird es Dir gefallen. Slowenien hat leider nicht so viel Küste. Schau mal bei google Maps. Es ist zwar nicht der nächste Weg, aber allein die Strecke runter auf kleinen Straßen lohnt sich.


----------



## freiraus (30. Juli 2008)

....Piran ist ein hübsches Städtchen, auf der Norseite der Halbinsel gibt es auch einen kleinen (Kies)Strand. Die besseren Strände gibt es wohl aber eher etwas weiter südlich in Portoroz. Wie Hufi schon sagt, die Küste ist eher kurz, ca. 45 km, aber immerhin etwas. Die Italienische und kroatische Küste kenne ich in der Ecke selber nicht, was ich aber gehört habe, lohnt sich wohl wenn eher ein Ausflug Richtung Kroatien.

Schönen Urlaub!

p.s. wenn Du etwas mehr Zeit hast fahr von Nova Goriza durch das slowenische Karstgebiet (über Staniel) - landschaftlich sehr schön. Und guten Wein gibt`s da auch.....


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (10. August 2008)

so, sind wieder zurück!
Kann nur soviel sagen: Slowenien ist der Hammer, sowohl in Sachen Trails wie auch kulinarisch. Die Leute sind auch alle völlig in Ordnung und die Preise supi!
War tagsüber jeweils schweineheiss (auf tour gut mal 7 liter getrunken), abends jedoch angenehm, so dass die Nacht jeweils erholsam war.
Als Camping kann ich in Kobarid Kamp Lazar empfehlen! Super sauber und seeehr leckeres Essen, gute Stellplätze, zentral gelegen!
Auch mal ein Ausflug mit dem Auto über den Pass nach Kranjska-Gora ist empfehlenswert, alleine wegen der Natur unterwegs. Unbedingt öfters mal am Flusslauf anhalten und ein bisschen durch die Natur wandern............!

Sobald ich die Fotos bei mir habe kann ich bei Bedarf das eine oder andere Foto online stellen!

Zum Schluss noch ein Kritikpunkt zum Führer. Alles Top, nur die Zeitangaben sind unserer Meinung nach zu knapp. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr eine Super Ausdauer, trotzdem...... wir wären ständig recht viel länger unterwegs (ohne Pausen) als angegeben, auch als wir uns in eine starke und schwächere Gruppe unterteilten.......

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (10. August 2008)

Mikkeydoublex schrieb:


> Sobald ich die Fotos bei mir habe kann ich bei Bedarf das eine oder andere Foto online stellen!



Ja bitte


----------



## freiraus (10. August 2008)

Mikkeydoublex schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch ein Kritikpunkt zum Führer. Alles Top, nur die Zeitangaben sind unserer Meinung nach zu knapp. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr eine Super Ausdauer, trotzdem...... wir wären ständig recht viel länger unterwegs (ohne Pausen) als angegeben, auch als wir uns in eine starke und schwächere Gruppe unterteilten.......
> 
> grüsse



...die Fahrzeiten der einzelnen Touren muessten aber untereinander stimmig sein, so dass man realtiv schnell weiss wie man seine Fahrzeiten in Relation zu den angegebenen setzen muss...

wenn es so heiss ist, ist man natuerlich meist auch etwas langsamer unterwegs um nicht komplett zu zerlaufen. Gerade Juni/Juli/August kann wirklich sehr heiss werden

Bei unseren Fahrzeiten liegen meist ca. 600-700hm/h bei normalen Anstiegen, ca. 20-25km/h auf geraden Strecken und bergab eine eher flotte Fahrweise zugrunde. Das ist eigentlich nocht besonders aussergewoehnlich und so denke ich wird es (wie immer) Leute geben, die etwas laenger brauchen und solche die deutlich schneller sind...

Vor allem freut es mich aber das es Euch gefallen hat. Camp Lazar wolte ich damals auch vorschlagen (Frage von ralfo weiter oben im thread), dachte aber mit dem vorgeschlagenen Camp Koren auf der anderen Flusseite ist man auch gut bedient


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (11. August 2008)

ja klar, untereinander waren sie recht stimmig.
gebe dir recht, wir hatten etwas langsame abfahrer dabei und bergauf wohl auf grund der hitze etwas zurückgeschaltet........ zudem wohl auch mal ein foto geschossen!
die touren sind jedenfalls empfehelsnwert!

PS: ein einheimischer hat gesagt seit der Guide erhältlich ist gäbe es etwa 25% mehr Gäste in der Region Kobarid...... Das ist doch mal was!
Soll aber nicht heissen es sei übervölkert, pro Tag etwa 2 oder 3 Biker gesichtet auf Tour!


----------



## freiraus (11. August 2008)

> PS: ein einheimischer hat gesagt seit der Guide erhältlich ist gäbe es etwa 25% mehr Gäste in der Region Kobarid...... Das ist doch mal was!
> Soll aber nicht heissen es sei übervölkert, pro Tag etwa 2 oder 3 Biker gesichtet auf Tour!



....na das wären mit Euch schon mindestens 100% mehr, wir haben so gut wie niemanden getroffen


----------



## infinitetrails.de (12. August 2008)

Hi together... We are thinking 'bout driving to slovenia the end of the month. Any suggestions, does anybody know where that might be ?  http://video.mpora.com/watch/1qnHfGGty/  Is the soca valley more like a mild cc thingy? Sorry didn't get the chance to look at your guide yet... Thankx

Ps. Gerne auch Antworten auf Deutsch


----------



## infinitetrails.de (12. August 2008)

Sport Schuster sollte Euren Führer haben, oder? Ist Camping die einzige Möglichkeit dort unterzukommen? 

Merci vielmals...

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## freiraus (12. August 2008)

Ja, bei Sport Schuster gibt`s den Führer.
Camping ist nicht die einzige Art, aber eine der schönsten (und günstigsten), da die Plätze meist direkt am Fluß liegen. Ansonsten gibt es vom Appartment zum 4-Sterne Hotel alles. Am besten Du schaust mal auf den Seiten der lokalen Tourismusämter (findest Du unter "links" auf unserer Seite).

Wo das in dem Video ist weiss ich leider nicht, evtl. an der Gebirgskette "Spodnje Bohinjske Gore" zwischen Soca-(und Baca-)Tal im Süden und Bohinjska Bistrica im Norden. Vielleicht kannst Du das ja direkt in dem Videoportal rausfinden.
"mild cc Thingy"  - es gibt viele schöne Trails, wir haben versucht so viele wie möglich in die Touren einzubauen.

Grüße!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (12. August 2008)

Dann werde ich mal morgen Euren Führer kaufen... Oder soll ich ihn online kaufen, von mir aus muss kein Sporthaus dran mitverdienen


----------



## freiraus (12. August 2008)

...gerne online 
wenn Du aus München bist könntest Du ihn auch direkt abholen - ohne Versandkosten. Einfach mal unter der Tel.Nr. im Impressum anrufen.....


----------



## infinitetrails.de (12. August 2008)

Klasse, so machen wir's...

Schönen Abend noch, Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (13. August 2008)

flowzero schrieb:


> ...Any suggestions, does anybody know where that might be ?  http://video.mpora.com/watch/1qnHfGGty/  Is the soca valley more like a mild cc thingy? Sorry didn't get the chance to look at your guide yet...


I do... 
Another Stol (not Kobariki)
ps. but that descent is not really bikeable, be careful, you don`t see the real steepness on video!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (13. August 2008)

Cool thanks... 





Pokora schrieb:


> I do...
> you don`t see the real steepness on video!



That's actually what I was hoping for


----------



## freiraus (26. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag den 7. September sind wir auf der Eurobike Holiday on Bike am Stand von Slowenien (Julische Alpen) anzutreffen. Wer Infos zu unserem Tourenführer bzw. rund ums Biken in Slowenien benötigt ist herzlich zu einem Besuch eingeladen.

Bis dann,
schöne Grüße,
Peter & Michael


----------



## infinitetrails.de (28. August 2008)

Noch ein kurzes Lob von meiner Seite, Führer ist echt schön aufgemacht und sehr übersichtlich, wie er sich in der Praxis schlägt werde ich dann am Wochenende herausfinden


----------



## ralfo (12. September 2008)

Also, wir waren vor 2 Wochen im Soca Tal beim Biken. Ein tolles Revier, die Touren aus dem Führer (wir haben 5 davon gefahren) sind schön und sehr abwechslungsreich. Auch sehr gut die Geschichtshinweise im Führer, gibt viel Interessantes zu sehen in Slowenien und man hat so gleich eine Info. Das Wetter war noch recht gut und warm, Radfahrer haben wir wenig getroffen. Insgesamt kann man Slowenien zum Biken nur empfehlen, ich werde sicher wieder mal hinfahren. Übernachtet haben wir nach Tip hier im Forum auf dem Campingplatz Vili und auch das war ein Volltreffer. Lässige, familiäre Atmoshpäre, ein netter Chef, er hat auch für uns gekocht, als wir danach gefragt haben, echt ein Geheimtip!
In diesem Sinne nochmals Dank den machern des Bikeführers für das Buch und den Tip mit Vili!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (14. September 2008)

Kamp Vili ist wirklich klasse, supernett, sehr gepflegt und auch der Camp-eigene Grill wird gerne angeschmissen  Bei den im Führer beschriebenen Abfahrten mussten wir uns allerdings öfters Alternativen suchen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das der schwierigen rechtlichen Lage geschuldet ist...


----------



## outfaced (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
wißt Ihr wo man auch eine freeware TopoKarte für Garmin-GPS von Slowenien finden kann?



> Bei den im Führer beschriebenen Abfahrten mussten wir uns allerdings öfters Alternativen suchen..


waren die zu schwierig oder wie ? Wie ist im allgemenen der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Singletrails von dem Führer - S1, S2, S3 ?

P.S. 
irgendwelche BikeParks in der nähe da? Näher als Maribor ...


----------



## infinitetrails.de (2. Oktober 2008)

outfaced schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wißt Ihr wo man auch eine freeware TopoKarte für Garmin-GPS von Slowenien finden kann?
> 
> 
> ...



zu schwierig? Eher im Gegenteil  s2 ist in den beschriebenen Touren schon das höchste der Gefühle... Bikepark ist direkt um die Ecke allerdings kamen wir nicht zum testen...Freeware topo gibt es so etwas???


----------



## freiraus (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

freeware Topo ist mir keine bekannt, aber evtl. weiss da jemand anderes mehr...

In Bovec gibt`s einen kleinen Bikepark:
http://www.mtbparkkanin.com/en/ Von Juni bis Oktober kann man mit der Gondel fast bis zum Startpunkt shuttlen, ausserhalb der Saison kann man über eine Schotterstraße zum Startpunkt fahren (bzw. den Startpunkten, die Abfahrt ist in 3 Abschnitte unterteilt).



> S2 ist in den beschriebenen Touren schon das höchste der Gefühle


....aber ich hoffe Du hattest trotzdem Spaß - wie schon mal erwähnt und von Dir richtig erkannt würden wir die schwierigsten Trails mit S2 bis max. S3 einstufen - also eigentlich alles fahrbar.....und das meistens mit viel Flow. Schwierigere Trails gibt`s dort durchaus - wer suchet der findet . Und richtig: Ein paar schwierigere Trail-Abfahrten auf markierten Wanderwegen haben wir in Absprache mit dem örtlichen Alpenverein "geopfert", wo verrate ich jetzt aber nicht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (2. Oktober 2008)

Spaß hatten wir allerdings  Dazu muss ich sagen, dass wir in den Alpen auch keine Mosertouren mehr fahren, eine Wanderkarte tut Ihren Dienst an dieser Stelle oft grandios... Manchmal wird aus der ganzen Geschichte dann auch nicht viel mehr als Wandern. Das Soca Tal ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.


----------



## freiraus (2. Oktober 2008)

> ...eine Wanderkarte tut Ihren Dienst an dieser Stelle oft grandios...



...so war das bei uns am Anfang im Soca-Tal - Trailsuche mit (Wander)Karte - spannend, man glaubt kaum was so alles hinter einer gestrichelten oder gepunkteten Linie stecken kann....oder auch nicht stecken....

In diesem Sinne: Immer schön weitersuchen, es gibt noch viel zu entdecken!


----------



## outfaced (2. Oktober 2008)

TOPO Karte habe ich nur diese gefunden ...
http://www.avijacijabezgranica.com/karte/SLO/
free aber nur zum Tourenvorbereitung mit OziE

sonst darf es schon einige freeware Topokarten geben ... wie hier z.B. http://home.wtal.de/noegs/freemaps.htm ... finde aber keine für Slowenien

wird es aber nicht daran scheitern


----------



## Pokora (2. Oktober 2008)

In a published bike guide you normally find normal trails, which are rideable for a "larger or wider bike public", and they should be legal and safe - that means that trails with more than S2 or S3 difficulty level are really very seldom in such guides. You should find them by yourself - as the others said - with the help of maps. 

Soca valley is the region where were large battle lines during WW1 - and the heritage is plenty of trails and "mulatieras" ... on some of them are marked mountain trails, some of them are slowly disappearing. Now it is the time to discover them again  - by bike
by the way, look for movies which are announced by Schpytzyo in your forum in the Thema Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s - nearly all of them are  recorded in Slovenia or just across the border - and there you can see also many S5 sections...

enjoy!

Denis


----------



## outfaced (3. Oktober 2008)

10x Pokora ... 

The point is, I'm pretty happy with S2-S3, but some of my friends are a little bit crazy and will be disappointed if we travel a 1200km only to have a nice easy ride without action 

By the way we are from Bulgaria and this discover the trail game is very well known   so it seems it will be not very hard to find something for them too


----------



## freiraus (3. Oktober 2008)

@outfaced

noch ein Link zu Karten:
http://merlot.ijs.si/~golob/dtk25/

und ein Link aus dem österreichischen Forum zum Konvertieren
http://www.lipski.at/navtools/kali.htm

vielleicht hilft das ja dem ein oder anderen weiter, ich bin zu wenig GPS-Spezialist....

ach ja, noch ein Bike-Park "in der Nähe":
http://www.bikepark.si/www/index.php?lang=slovenian
in Kranjska Gora, ca. 1 h Autofahrt von Bovec über den Vrsic-Pass. Ein Besuch lässt sich ganz gut auf Hin- oder Rückfahrt vom Soca-Tal einbauen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (24. November 2008)

I have to take this "Thema" back to life...  
yesterday, the last very nice day before snow we went to Matajur, we did your tour No. II. Although the day was very short, we succeded to complete it according to your gps track with some improvements at the end of the descent. And we did it different on the top, where we followed the trail No. 749. Indeed we wanted to make nicer also the final part, but the day was too short... next time?

our trail is shown here and with yellow color I marked our "wanted" trail at the end of the tour

some photos made by our friend (my bateries were gone already at the beginning of the tour, it was cold)

yes, the views were incredible, we could see the Adriatic sea, the Dolomites and our Alps as well 

and what can I say at the end - Peter, you made a very good choice with selecting all these trails and tours. During our dinner in Idrsko we even talked about buying your guide!

greetings from Slovenia!
Denis


----------



## cxfahrer (24. November 2008)

From St. Martino to Clastra the trail is also nice (similar to the 749).  Especially the top from St. Martino to the road is fun! (Part of your yellow trail).
I started from Topolo, which is not rideable uphill but also looked quite nice (for going down). 

There are many more small trails in the forests (e.g. from the little chapel above Crostu down into the village) , but between those trails there is too much pavement. 

I really envy you for having such possibilities to bike (like in schpytzyo s films), I have only muddy flat trails.


----------



## clemson (24. November 2008)

some really nice pics...
yes a really nice guide book from peter...

hope to get to slovenja next year again...
great trails, landscape, ood and wine


----------



## freiraus (25. November 2008)

Hi Pokora...that`s not fair - I had to work the weekend.....really nice pictures!...and nice tour  The Sent. 749 is very nice, a little bit "smoother" than the 725, this one`s a little bit more technical. You can find to pictures in my/our gallery: Matajur 1 an 3.
Matajur is one of my favourites - perfect panorama - perfect trails. The problem of Matajur: you have too many nice possibilties to go down....
When the snow is melted again and the days are still short you have to try a short version: the sentiero 736 straight from the top down to ceple..ähem..cepletischis (hard word for germans ), it is also a very nice one.
Hope to spend more time in the valley next year (maybe try skiing?)!

Enjoy,
Peter

p.s it would be an honour if you buy our guidebook ....


----------



## outfaced (16. Dezember 2008)

habs was gefunden 

http://www.asmweb.de/OpenStreetMap/Europe/Slovenia/index.html


----------



## freiraus (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am diesem Wochenende (voraussichtlich ab Samstag mittag) auf der Urlaubsmesse CMT in Stuttgart am Stand von Slowenien/Julische Alpen (Stand 4A74 Halle 4) anzutreffen.
Wer Infos zum biken in Slowenien, speziell im Soca-Tal, benötigt kann gerne vorbeischauen. Ihr könnt dort natürlich auch in unserem Tourenführer blättern und ihn käuflich erwerben 

Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## hg_now (16. Januar 2009)

Habe mir das Buch letzte Woche in München geholt und schonmal ein bisschen drin geblättert: sieht sehr gut und gut durchdacht aus. Hoffentlich schaffe ich die Praxiserprobung im kommenden Sommer! Weiteres Feedback folgt wenn ich für genauere Lektüre Zeit gefunden hab.
lg Harald


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2009)

@freiraus: gibts denn nach dem Winter ggfs. updates? Hab das Buch jetzt auch*, wär schon interessant zu erfahren, ob sich an den Wegen dann was geändert hat (Hangrutsche oder Sperrungen usw.).

*macht beim ersten Querlesen wirklich einen hervorragenden Eindruck!


----------



## freiraus (16. Januar 2009)

Servus cxfahrer,

es wird natÃ¼rlich schwierig fÃ¼r uns werden vor Saisonbeginn sÃ¤mtliche Touren abzufahren und zu schauen was sich geÃ¤ndert hat  (letztes jahr war noch alles beim alten), aber wir werden uns erkundigen und falls sich etwas getan haben sollte werden wir es euch hier im Forum und Ã¼ber unsere Mailingliste mitteilen.
Ein wirkliches "update" wird wohl wenn mit der nÃ¤chsten Auflage erfolgen.
Falls Euch etwas auffÃ¤llt, gefÃ¤llt, nicht gefÃ¤llt: feedback ist immer willkommen! 

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Peter

p.s. vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust auf ordentlich Schnee: "up to 5 m of powder snow" am Kanin.....und das fÃ¼r 26â¬ am Tag....bzw. Sonderangebot 44â¬ fÃ¼r 4 Studenten!


----------



## sideshowbob (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben jetzt nach vielen Jahren Gardasee mal für Mai 1 Woche Slowenien gebucht ... natürlich inspiriert durch euer tolles Buch.

Auf der Homepage ist ja auch das Video eines Trails mit einer Variation zur Originalstrecke (Tour 6). Da das echt gut aussieht wollte ich mal anfragen ob ihr Koordinaten (GPS) oder andere Daten habt an welcher Stelle ich in den zweiten (undokumentierten) Teil des Trails abbiegen muss?!

Die Origianltracks haben wir uns natürlich schon runtergeladen 

Danke,
Side


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (19. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @freiraus: gibts denn nach dem Winter ggfs. updates? Hab das Buch jetzt auch*, wär schon interessant zu erfahren, ob sich an den Wegen dann was geändert hat (Hangrutsche oder Sperrungen usw.)



some local news - last year there were no earthquakes, no very hard rainfalls, no larger "Erdrutsche", no changes in legislation, ... quite boring  , so I think and as far as I know there are no changes in trail / path / road conditions

But there was unusual strong snow fall in December, so there is quite a lot of snow on higher altitudes, we went skiing to Kanin at Christmas time and I have not seen the road over Predil Pass (1156 m) in such "snow-rich" conditions.

Skiing on Kanin is very nice, but there are only few ski-lifts, so it can become boring quite quickly after a while, but next year it will be connected with Italian Sella Nevea (I hope the Italians will manage to build that missing lift), that's what we are waiting for at least 20 years!  Anyway, it is my favorite Slovenian skiing ground. 

Gruess aus Slowenien!


----------



## freiraus (19. Januar 2009)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben jetzt nach vielen Jahren Gardasee mal für Mai 1 Woche Slowenien gebucht ... natürlich inspiriert durch euer tolles Buch.
> 
> ...




Hallo!

also der Abzweig ist nicht schwer zu finden, eigentlich ist es ja auch auf dem Video schon ersichtlich. Sobald der Trail auf die betonierte Fahrbahn trifft dieser gerade folgen bis links ein steiler (ebenfalls asphaltierter) Weg bergab abzweigt und die beschriebene Hauptroute schraeg rechts weitergeht. An dieser Stelle einfach geradeaus weiter auf die sichtbare Pfadspur ziemlich eben in den Wald. Diese Stelle ist uebrigens auch von der schwierigeren Abfahrtsvariante zu erreichen, wenn man von dieser kommend auf die betonierte Piste trifft und sich dann links bergauf haelt.

Ich habe versucht die ca. Position auf den angehaengten Google earth Koordinaten zu markieren.

Hoffe, das hilft Dir/Euch weiter ....


----------



## freiraus (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist zwar gerade tiefster Winter, aber wer sich schon mal für die Bikesaison im Soca-Tal mit Infos eindecken möchte, kann uns am Sonntag 1.3. und Montag 2.3. auf der f.re.e (ehemals CBR) am Stand von Slowenien/Soca-Tal antreffen. Die Tage vorher geben auch gerne die slowenischen Kollegen Auskunft....das Buch könnt Ihr dort natürlich auch kaufen.

Bis dann,
Peter

p.s. für die Wintersportler unter Euch: Rekordschneehöhe am Kanin: "880 cm of powder snow" (!!!) "highest snow-level ever"...
Nach Info aus verlässlicher Quelle auch am Krn etwa 6-7 m - somit auch Top Bedingungen zum Ski/Snowboardfahren und für Skitouren...angeblich gab`s so einen Winter seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr.....


----------



## outfaced (23. Februar 2009)

hi, wieder mal paar Fragen ... 

wie heiß ist eigentlich im Sommer ... im Juni?
Spiele mit dem Gedanken eine Reise mit dem UCI world cup DH in Maribor zu kombinieren ... 20-21.06
Oder die andere Varinate - bis wann im Herbst ist mit T-Shirt und kurze Hosen immer noch OK zum Biken 

Und hab gelesen, daß auf den Campingplätze recht voll mit Kajakfahrer wird ... 

Was meint Ihr zu den lockalen SINGLE TRAILS - Guides/camps  ... lohnt sich das, oder man kommt auch selber zurecht.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (25. Februar 2009)

hi outfaced, bike guiding muss nicht unbedingt sein... sind letztes jahr mit dem hier angesprochenen führer http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/ und wanderkarte gefahren. hochwärts die wege im führer runter eher die in der wanderkarte  da viele wanderwege leider nicht mehr legal zu fahren sind tauchen diese auch in den tourenführern nicht auf... platz auch den campingplätzen zu finden war gar kein problem. camping vili ist supernett...


----------



## freiraus (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo outfaced,

Juni ist es in der Regel noch nicht zu heiss und noch schön grün, voller wird es höchstens auf den Campingplätzen in Bovec/Vodenca am Zusammenfluss von Koritnica und Soca (Camp Toni, Camp Liza etc.) und in Kobarid (Camp Lazar, Camp Koren) dieses sind bei Kajakfahrern besonders beliebt, aber ein Plätzchen findet sich eigentlich immer (und man hat was zu schauen...). Camp Vili ist eher bei Gleitschirmfliegern beliebt, Kajakfahrer gibt es dort so gut wie keine.

Die Bike Nomad - Tour ist durchaus empfehlenswert, man lernt dort mehrere Flecken Sloweniens kennen (und nette Leute sind`s auch) - allerdings wirst du dich auch ohne Guide mit unserem Führer zurechtfinden, dieser beschränkt sich aber auf das Soca-Tal (meiner Meinung nach - und der vieler anderer - aber die schönste Ecke zum Biken in Slowenien...).

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## tintinMUC (24. März 2009)

freiraus schrieb:


> Juni ist es in der Regel noch nicht zu heiss und noch schön grün, voller wird es höchstens auf den Campingplätzen


hallo freiraus - da uns dieses Jahr der Winter wohl einen Strich durch die geplante Tour im Mai in den vicenzer Alpen machen wird, suchen wir nach Alternativen: wie schaut's denn dieses Jahr bei euch aus mit Schnee? Was denkst du kann man *Mitte Mai *bei euch schon schon fahren?


----------



## freiraus (24. März 2009)

Hallo Martin,

also hier bei uns in München müsste Mitte Mai der Schnee hoffentlich weg sein .....Scherz beiseite - Das Soca-Tal hat diesen Winter ungewöhnlich viel Schnee abbekommen (s.o.), denke aber das Mitte Mai die meisten unserer Touren fahrbar sein sollten - die max. Höhen liegen meist unter 1400 m (Starthöhen bei 200 - 400 m). Nicht fahrbar ist mit Sicherheit der Mangart (bis ca. 2000 m). Falls Ihr auch kurzfristig über das Ziel entscheiden könnt - ich werde mit Sicherheit vor Mitte Mai im Soca-Tal sein, dann werde ich berichten wie es dort aussieht.

Schöne Grüße,
Peter


----------



## tintinMUC (24. März 2009)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, also hier bei uns in München müsste Mitte Mai der Schnee hoffentlich weg sein


 DAS hoff ich auch mal! Aber so wie das heut in MUC geschneit hat, koennte das eine risky Wette sein.

Sach mal B, wie es da unten ausschaut, wenn du da warst - danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (31. März 2009)

Servus,

für alle österreichischen Leser bzw. Wochenendwienfahrer:
Ich bin am nächsten Wochenende (4.5. April) in Wien auf dem Argus-Bikefestival anzutreffen. Wie immer am Stand von Slowenien....Infos, Imbuchblättern, Buchkauf - alles möglich. Lustige, empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung mitten in der Stadt.

Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## Bergfühler (31. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

inspiriert durch das Buch vom Freiraus-Verlag und einer privaten Urlaubsreise ins Gebiet um Bohinjska Bistrica haben wir eine tolle Rundtour um den Triglav mit Gepäcktransport ausgeschrieben. Wir freuen uns schon auf ein tolles und nicht überlaufendes Mountainbikegebiet. Näheres unter www.bergfuehlung.de


----------



## RogerRobert (7. April 2009)

Hallo Slowenien-Fans,
wir suchen noch ein Urlaubsziel für Pfingsten, eine Alternative zu Finale Ligure. Für mich wäre wichtig, dass man auch mal mit Fremdhilfe auf einen Berg kommt. Wie sieht es aus mit Möglichkeiten zum Shutteln oder Liften? Zweitens wäre es noch wichtig Kletter- und/oder Boulder-Locations in der Nähe zu haben. Gibt es da schon ein paar Erfahrungen? 

Danke schonmal und schöne Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## hg_now (7. April 2009)

Hallo Fabian,
ich fahre zwar erst im August nach Slowenien, weiß aber aus dem Buch dass es am Kanin einen Bikepark gibt (mit Lift, wer's braucht ;-)
Einfach mal googlen, zB: http://www.slovenia.info/en/kolesar...Mountain-Bike-Park.htm?kolesarjenje=376&lng=2
Wie es in der Gegend mit Klettern aussieht weiß ich nicht.
lg Harald


----------



## RogerRobert (7. April 2009)

Hallo Harald,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ja das sieht ja schon mal sehr viel versprechend aus. Auf der Seite http://www.bikenomad.com/index.php?lang=en hab ich auch noch ein paar Infos gefunden. Bei so einem Angebot ist eine Woche für Klettern, Touren und DH fast etwas knapp bemessen. 
Für weitere Anregungen bin ich dennoch dankbar.

Schönen Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## freiraus (7. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Bikepark gibt es in Bovec:
hier gibt`s einen Bericht
Die Gondel fährt von Juni bis September.

Sportkletterrouten gibt es auch im Soca-Tal, z.B. bei Tolmin am Senica, südlich von Bovec und zwischen Soca und Trenta im oberen Soca-Tal.
Einen mehrsprachigen Kletterführer (u.a. Englisch) gibt es vom slowenischen Sidarta-Verlag. Den könnt Ihr auch vor Ort im Tourismusbüro Kobarid/Tolmin kaufen. Den link findet Ihr auf unserer Seite. Der Chef vom Turismusbüro hat selber Routen gesteckt und kann Euch mit Sicherheit Infos geben.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (7. April 2009)

Ja danke, das sieht doch alles super aus! Hoffentlich klappt das mit unserem Trip...

Weitere Tips sind natürlich willkommen


----------



## freiraus (7. April 2009)

....und hier könntet ihr evtl. bei der Hin- oder Rückfahrt vorbeischauen (etwas längere Route über den Vrsic-Pass):
Bikepark in Kranjska Gora


----------



## sideshowbob (7. April 2009)

am 16.05. gehts zum ersten mal für 1 woche nach slowenien! natürlich inspiriert duch den guide 

jetzt hoffe ich nur auf brauchbares wetter und vor allem, das die unmengen schnee endlich wegtauen.

ich werde also jede wetter- und scheestandsmeldung hier mit spannung verfolgen!

ein kurzer reisebericht folgt!

grüße,
side


----------



## freiraus (7. April 2009)

Laut letzter Info sind im südlichen Soca-Tal zwischen Kobarid und Tolmin v.a. die Südseiten bis ca. 1000 m schneefrei, nordseitig könnte noch etwas Schnee liegen. Der Mrzli vrh (heisst wirklich so - unsere Tour 23) ist wohl fast schneefrei - momentan ist es ordentlich warm, wenn das so bleibt müsste ein Großteil der Touren schon fahrbar sein (zumindest um Kobarid+Tolmin).
Und so sah`s am Montag aus (Handyfoto eines Locals - Blick von der Ostseite in Richtung Süden auf Volarje, rechts oben ein Ausläufer des Kolovrat, Touren 25+29):


----------



## freiraus (8. April 2009)

So. Noch was:
Auf unserer (Start)Seite findet Ihr unter News eine Reprotage aus der österreichischen "Mountainbike-Revue" zum downloaden.....kleiner Hinweis: Es gibt auch einfachere Auffahrten bzw. Touren 

Schönes Osterwoe,
Grüße


----------



## freiraus (10. April 2009)

Livebericht aus dem Soca-Tal:
Trotz dem vergangenen Rekordwinter perfekte Bedingungen zum Biken! Über 20 Grad+Sonne! Schnee liegt im südlichen Soca-Tal bei Kobarid+Tolmin bis ca. 1300 bis 1500 m (auf den Südseiten). So ist z.B. die Tour 14 zur Kapela Bes kpl. schneefrei, Stol-Südseite schneefrei, Matajur + Planina Sleme (Tour 28) haben noch etwas Schnee. Wenn das hier aber so weiter geht ist der auch bald weg....
Hier noch ein Handyfoto von der Auffahrt zur Kapela Bes, im Vordergrund der Ort Krn, im Hintergrund links der gleichnamige Berg (2250 m):





Also: Wer spontan ist sollte hier runterkommen - das Wetter soll bis Mitte nächster Woche so bleiben 

Grüße!


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. April 2009)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Wir waren gestern an der Kapella Bes. Und die Abfahrt war ein Traum.........














Peter, wir haben uns um einen Tag verpasst


----------



## freiraus (14. April 2009)

Hallo Ellen...beliebtes Motiv, ey? 





Das im Hintergrund in der Bildmitte ist übrigens der Stol und links am Bildrand ist der Gipfel des Matajur zu sehen.
....und weil`s so schön war hier noch 2 Fotos (....neue Tour...gut wenn man ein paar locals kennt  )


----------



## Speci (14. April 2009)

Tag zusammen,

weiter oben wurde ja schon bikenomad zitiert. Weiß jemand, wo genau das Bike Hotel von denen steht? http://www.mtbpark.com/index.php?stran=hotel&sklop=main&lang=en

Ob das wohl wirklich hier ist?
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...,14.876862&spn=0.471634,1.230469&z=10&iwloc=A

Der Anbieter hat mir angeboten, dort kostenlos mit dem Camper zu stehen. Auf der Website gibt es ja auch einige vollmundige Versprechungen (Trailpark usw.). Weiß jemand, wie es dort wirklich aussieht? Und kann man da noch irgendetwas anderes machen als Lesen und Fahrradfahren? 
GPS-Tracks habe ich von der Gegend nicht gefunden, aber das ist dort ja auch alles noch recht dünn...
Würde mich über ein paar fundierte Antworten freuen.

Ansonsten: Anfang Juni der zweite Versuch. Letztes Jahr habe ich mich ja auf Tour 8 | Planina Zaprikraj volle Lotte auf die Fresse gelegt. Plant im Juni jemand dort zu sein und mag mitfahren? Macht ja doch mehr Spaß zu zweit oder zu dritt. Da ich mit der Familie da bin gehen wir in Kobarid auf einen Campingplatz. Der war in Bovec doch weit draußen.

Gruß
Speci


----------



## freiraus (14. April 2009)

jep. da isses.
Die Gegend ist sehr schön (ich war im letzten Mai dort), eher Voralpencharakter, es gibt viele einsame Straßen und Schotterwege die einzelne Bauernhöfe verbinden. Aber auch schöne Trails, alte Minenwege, das Gebiet war früher Bergbaugebiet. In den Genuss der Trails kommt man aber meistens nur mit Guide, da sie meistens "halblegal" sind.
Soweit ich weiss ist der Singletrailpark noch nicht ganz fertig, ist bzw. wird aber mit Sicherheit eine schöne Sache.
Was man dort ausser lesen noch machen kann weiss ich nicht so recht, es ist dort so entspannt das ich nicht viel unternommen habe 
Hier noch 2 Fotos:








p.s. bin im Juni evtl. auch unten....alles gut verheilt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci (15. April 2009)

freiraus schrieb:


> jep. da isses.


Och, sieht doch nett aus. Auf slowenische Schotterwege habe ich allerdings nicht so viel Lust . Bekomme ich da problemlos einen Guide vor Ort, oder muss ich den vorher irgendwie buchen? Lieber einen Singletrail-Tag mit bezahltem Guide als einen kostenlosen Schottertag...



freiraus schrieb:


> bin im Juni evtl. auch unten....alles gut verheilt?



Ich bin mehr oder weniger wieder hergestellt. Der linke Arm macht noch Mucken, wenn's wärmer wird kann ich ihn nicht belasten. Das fing bei meiner Oma erst mit 80 an...

Wenn Du auch im Juni da bist können wir ja vielleicht was ausmachen. Wäre natürlich optimal, wenn ich da eine Runde mit einem Semi-Local drehen könnte  Wir machen das vom Wetter abhängig, es wird aber irgendwann zwischen dem 1. und dem 20. Juni sein. Vermutlich eher am Anfang.

Speci


----------



## freiraus (15. April 2009)

> Bekomme ich da problemlos einen Guide vor Ort, oder muss ich den vorher irgendwie buchen? Lieber einen Singletrail-Tag mit bezahltem Guide als einen kostenlosen Schottertag...


...na am besten direkt bei bikenomad natürlich. Man kann durchaus einige Trails alleine fahren bzw. finden, aber mit Guide ist`s natürlich einfacher bzw. effektiver. Anej, den Sohn vom Cheffe ("Dixi") könnte ich Dir empfehlen....

Grüße


----------



## Miles (22. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand "vor Ort" oder der gerade da war die neuesten Infos bez. Schneelage berichten? Evtl. (je nach dem wie es aussieht) fahren wir nächste Woche hin.

Danke!


----------



## Pokora (22. April 2009)

Miles schrieb:


> kann mir jemand "vor Ort" oder der gerade da war die neuesten Infos bez. Schneelage berichten? Evtl. (je nach dem wie es aussieht) fahren wir nÃ¤chste Woche hin.


Just come around. 
The snow melts down quickly in if you will choose southern slopes of hills it will be ok. I was in Bovec on Eastern Monday for skiing and the situation as I saw from there can be summarised like this:
- MTB park Kanin is open and completely without snow
- generally I can estimate that the "Scheegrenze" was at about 1200 m, although on Predil pass (1150 m) there was up to 1 m of snow beside the road, but later on on southern side it disappeared very quickly
- from Kanin you can see Matajur and Stol from northern side, top of both hills were white and the northern side as well - but for biking the southern slopes are much nicer on both hills 
- Planina Zaprikraj is probably ok, but the part of trail (slopes) from Zaprikraj to Golobar were under snow and Planina Golobar as well (the upper third of JavorÂÄek - hill southern from Golobar - was under snow on west side (as seen from Kanin), I do not recommend to go from Zaprikraj to Golobar in snow, the slope is steep and a slide from there can be dangerous or at least unpleasant

These are conditions on northern part of SoÄa Valley
If you go to southern part of valley, the conditions for biking are much better, just look at photos Freiraus put on recently.

Further southern - the hills around Solkan and Nova Gorica (Sveta gora, Sabotin) are for sure without snow and there are many challenging trails as well. 

For impression our visit there in February looked like this:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3332058"]Sabotin in Sveta gora, 21.2.2009 on Vimeo[/ame]

so, come and enjoy biking!


----------



## freiraus (22. April 2009)

Hallo + Dober Dan,

schliesse mich Pokora an - soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist der Schnee seit Ostern noch weiter "hochgeschmolzen", d.h. ich denke, dass fast alle Touren aus unserem Guide fahrbar sein sollten. Ausnahmen: Die Tour auf den Mangart, wie von Pokora bereits erwähnt die Abfahrt von der Planina Golobar (Tour 8), evtl. auch die Tour bis auf den Gipfel des Matajur ( führt aber größtenteils über die Südseite, evtl. muss man vorher umkehren), die Straße auf der Nordseite des Stol und der Stol-Gipfel könnten auch noch Schnee haben. Evtl. auch die Tour 28 im oberen Bereich, da lag aber an Ostern nur noch relativ wenig Schnee. Die etwas unterhalb der Planina Sleme gelegene Planina Pretovc (Tour 24) war auf jeden Fall schneefrei und mit Blumen übersäht....
Also, ich denke ihr werdet genug Möglichkeiten haben Euch auszutoben 

Viel Spaß + Grüße,
Peter


----------



## hg_now (22. April 2009)

Hallo Peter,

welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad in eurem Buch würde denn die Abfahrt in dem Video in etwa entsprechen?

An dieser Stelle danke an alle Poster hier drin, regelmäßige News lassen die Vorfreude auf August steigen. 

lg Harald


----------



## freiraus (22. April 2009)

Hallo Harald,

da ich die Tour nicht selber gefahren bin, ist das etwas schwer einzuschätzen (auch wegen der Länge der Abfahrt und er einzelnen Passagen), aber von dem was ich sehe, würde ich sagen: die erste Hälfte der Abfahrt hat wohl 4-5 Helme verdient (je nachdem wie lang die Passage mit den engen Serpentinen ist), die zweite Hälfte (so ab 2:20) ist wohl etwas leichter und flüssiger, aber da es immer noch recht steinig aussieht und ein paar Steilpassagen dabei sind, wohl immer noch 4 Helme.
Der von uns erteilte Schwierigkeitsgrad bezieht sich allerdings nicht nur auf die Abfahrt, wir haben versucht die Gesamtschwierigkeit der Tour zu bewerten, die Abfahrt ist aber in der Regel der größte Faktor in der Bewertung.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## hg_now (22. April 2009)

Gut, das reicht mir schon mal zur groben Orientierung. Sowas ist klarerweise immer individuell. Hängt auch von der Tagesverfassung und vom mentalen Zustand ab - der obere Bereich wär mir aber definitiv noch zu heavy. Werd mich also eher Richtung 3-4 Helme orientieren. Oder die nächsten 3 Monate viel Fahrtechnik trainieren ;-)


----------



## Speci (22. April 2009)

Pokora schrieb:


> Just come around.
> For impression our visit there in February looked like this:
> Sabotin in Sveta gora, 21.2.2009 on Vimeo
> so, come and enjoy biking!



Pokora, this is good stuff. Pretty tight between the tress, though. As written above, I'll be in Kobarid in June - if you have the time and if you like I'd be very glad if you could guide me through some of your greatest trails.

Anybody else joining? Time span is June 1-20, and depending on weather conditions we will most likely be there in the beginning or in the end.

Speci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (23. April 2009)

Thank you for invitation, but that`s not so easy because I live 2 hours drive away from Kobarid and during the weeks I (unfortunately) have to work 

I like to make nice tours and during many weekends we did many of them - so I am able to talk a lot about tours (if they are close to our home or not)

regarding the video - the descent from Sveta gora (second part of video) is much nicer and bikeable as the other one (Sabotin) - there we have chosen probably the worst one - an old unused mulatiera, partialy broken, a lot of rolling stones and quite some passages not bikeable (you have to have in mind that videos are usually showing nice parts only), my impression is S2 to S3 according to single trail scala for Sabotin


----------



## Pokora (23. April 2009)

Just one more thought, to think positively in constructively:
- there are more realistic possibilities to make such a tour in the vicinity of Ljubljana. For example we are making afternoon-evening tours nearly every Wednesday and we are usually choosing locations which are less than 1 hour drive by car away. This tours are open for everybody and we are discussing about them on our MTB forum.
I know you don`t understand anything, but just for impression, the discussion looks like this and it includes links to movies and photos taken there
http://tabla.mtb.si/viewtopic.php?t=88515
(Po ihtu = After work)


----------



## Raylinth (23. April 2009)

Freut mich hier soviele Infos zu bekommen!

Fahre wohl im Juli mit meiner Freundin ebenfalls nach Slowenien und die Bikes kommen da definitiv mit, werde mit wohl auch noch euer Tourenbuch zulegen, klingt nämlich auch recht Interessant!

Danke nochmals für die Infos und jederzeit gerne mehr


----------



## freiraus (5. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen,

Bericht vom Wochenende: Schön war`s, der Schnee ist weiter geschmolzen, mittlerweile müsste auch der Matajur fahrbar sein, zumindest von gegenüber waren nur noch Schneereste in der Gipfelregion zu erkennen.

Noch ein Hinweis: Am 22.5 und 23.5. findet in Kobarid ein Outdoorfestival statt: http://www.outdoor-show.org/
Im Programm sind Kajak, Paragliden, Bouldern, MTB und natürlich Party.... Es gibt auch ein kleines Dual-Downhillrennen - offen für jedermann (der sich Sprünge bis ca. 10 m Weite zutraut...).

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (5. Mai 2009)

p.s. im Nachgang spiele ich mal Jahreszeitenkalender (die selbe Auffahrt zu Ostern findet ihr auf der vorherigen Seite):





die Abfahrt (Tour 14 / Kapela Bes):




links am Bildrand Blick auf den langgezogenen Rücken des Stol:


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2009)

Pokora schrieb:


> there are more realistic possibilities to make such a tour in the vicinity of Ljubljana. For example we are making afternoon-evening tours nearly every Wednesday and we are usually choosing locations which are less than 1 hour drive by car away.


what is the area called, where in winter is a big, big, big lake, somtimes frozen, while in summer the water trickles away back into the earth? in 2007 ljubljana had an outdoor-art exhibition about the photographer. this area was a quiet good spot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (5. Mai 2009)

...soweit ich weiss weilt Pokora im Moment auf Korsika, daher antworte ich mal: Ich denke Du meinst den "Cerknisko jezero" (Zirknitzer See) bei Cerknica in der Nähe von Postojna. Es ist einer der größten Sickerseen weltweit, 2mal im Jahr verschwindet das Wasser in unterirdischen Karsthöhlen. Womit wir auch schon beim Namen des Gebiets wären: Es ist der slowenische Karst im Südwesten Sloweniens. Soll sehr schön zum biken sein, es gibt dort auch dort auch noch viele Bären....uaaahhh....
Mehr Infos bekommt ihr evtl. hier (+geführte Touren):http://www.sport-hotel.si/eng/Hotel-Sport
..oder eben von Pokora wenn sie wieder zurück ist.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Pokora (5. Mai 2009)

you probably mean Cerkniko jezero:
http://www.sloveniaholidays.com/eng/the-cerknica-lake

above lake there is hill named Slivnica (1114 m) where the witches have their home and there we made some fantastic winter (and summer) short tours like this one
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/2363256"]Slivnica Reloaded on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## freiraus (5. Mai 2009)

...so I lied. You are not in Korsika


----------



## Pokora (5. Mai 2009)

I was and I am not there any more (it is Monday today )... 

we were writing post at the same time 

and yes, there are many bears, but I haven`t seen anyone in nature yet, only footprints like this one


----------



## freiraus (5. Mai 2009)

...I always thought that there is no time difference between Germany and Slovenia - here it`s tuesday already  ...
Nice pictures - looks like you also had some kind of Cerkniko jezero on the camp site...

Regards,
Peter


----------



## Pokora (5. Mai 2009)

ups... 
you see - time is running too quickly


----------



## x-rossi (6. Mai 2009)

hallo ihr zwei,

genau dieser see war es. das gelände ist wiklich mtb tauglich


----------



## sideshowbob (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich wanderkarten (min. 1:35000) die das südliche gebiet des slowenien-guides abdecken?
für den nördlichen Teil hab ich mir mal die freytag & berndt WK 141 (1:50000) bestellt. 

habt ihr noch tips am besten mit bezugsmöglichkeiten?!

danke,
andreas

ps: sind vom 16.05.-23.05. zwischen Tolmin und Kobarid


----------



## Pokora (7. Mai 2009)

here are some links to Slovenian maps
(it is an overview to all maps available on net about the region)

an overview by Kod & Kam:
http://www.gzs-dd.si/kod&kam_en/katalog2008/karte/planinske karte.pdf

Julijske alpe - west 1:50.000
http://www.pzs.si/index.php?stran=Trgovina&izdelek=69

Triglav National park 1:50.000
http://www.pzs.si/index.php?stran=Trgovina&izdelek=148

Jalovec in Mangrt 1:25.000
http://www.pzs.si/index.php?stran=Trgovina&izdelek=101

the region of Matajur is covered by Italian map Tabacco:
http://www.mapsworldwide.com/sku_11007.htm

And there are also so called excursion maps which cover Slovenia in a bit different way:
http://www.gzs-dd.si/kod&kam_en/katalog2008/karte/izletniske karte.pdf

It is not difficult to buy maps in Slovenia, mostly you can by them also at gasoline stations.

Greetings from sunny Slovenia 
Denis


----------



## freiraus (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo & Hi,

prinzipiell decken diese beiden Karten das von uns befahrene Gebiet ab:
http://mapfox.de/3838803140084.php
http://mapfox.de/3838803140077.php
Sind allerdings im Maßstab 1:50000, aber eigentlich sind so gut wie alle Wege eingezeichnet, inkl. Hüttenverzeichnis auf der Rückseite.
Vor Ort gibt es für das südliche Gebiet eine Karte in M 1:55000, dort sind auch noch zusätzliche MTB-Routen eingezeichnet (mit kurzer Beschreibung in Extra-Heft), erhältlich in Kobarid+Tolmin im Tourismusbüro (teilweise auch an Campingplätzen in Hotels usw.)
1:25000 gibt es noch 3 Tabacco-Karten die in das Gebiet hineinreichen:
http://mapfox.de/bild.php?bild=../bilder/TAB25_uebersicht_ost.jpg
Blatt 27, 26 und 41.
Ich denke, für deinen Zweck wäre die Karte von Tourismusamt ganz gut geeignet, die reicht am weitesten nach Süden hinunter.

Bezugsquelle der anderen Karten siehe die Links. Oder auch Geobuch in München http://geobuch.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spock (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Bikefreunde
Bin auf der suche nach einem Quartier in oder rum um Kobarid hat wer von Euch eine Empfehlung ?
Danke im vorraus für eure Infos
lg Hans-Jürgen


----------



## sideshowbob (14. Mai 2009)

Spock schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde
> Bin auf der suche nach einem Quartier in oder rum um Kobarid hat wer von Euch eine Empfehlung ?
> Danke im vorraus für eure Infos
> lg Hans-Jürgen



Quartier welcher Art?
Wir fahren am Samstag und haben eine Ferienwohnung in Kamno (genau zw. Korbarid und Tolmin) gebucht. 
Ich werd berichten wie die so war. Macht aber einen tollen Eindruck!

Grüße,
Andi


----------



## freiraus (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

@ sideshowbob: seit ihr hier http://www.maharac.com/deutsch/?
Das hätte ich auch empfohlen.

@ Spock:schau doch mal hier

Direkte Empfehlungen kann ich sonst keine geben. Wenn Hotel dann Hotel Hvala mitten in Kobarid, beherbergt auch eines der besten (Fisch)Restaurants im Lande.
Oder Hisa Franko, etwas außerhalb von Kobarid am Fusse des Stol.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Spock (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo
@ Sideshowbob suche Apartment mit Frühstück;wie lange bleibt Ihr wir fahren am 20 Mai runter Mit.-Son.
sofern das Wetter passt
@ freiraus Maharac macht sehr Guten Eindruck,Hotel muß nicht sein...Danke für die Info 
LG Hans-Jürgen


----------



## freiraus (14. Mai 2009)

...du kannst auch einfach mal eine email an [email protected] schicken, die können dir sicher was empfehlen.
Soweit ich weiss bietet das Apartma-Ra, zentral in Kobarid gelegen, auch Frühstück an.

Und nochmal der Hinweis auf die Outdoorshow in Kobarid am 22./23.5:
http://www.outdoor-show.org/en/

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## sideshowbob (14. Mai 2009)

genau da gehts hin ... kennst du das maharac?


----------



## freiraus (14. Mai 2009)

...meinst du mich?
Ja, ich habe dort noch nicht übernachtet, aber kenne den Besitzer (Eduard, Holländer, netter Kerl) und hatte mir das mal angeschaut. Sehr schön gemacht und gute Lage. Als Startpunkt für die Touren um Kobarid und Tolmin sehr gut geeignet.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## WilliButz (18. Mai 2009)

Servus, 

wir wollen demnächst auch nach Slowenien und ich bräuchte noch ein paar Restaurant-Empfehlungen...

LG
Willi


----------



## freiraus (18. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit,

kuckstdu hier:
http://www.lto-sotocje.si/deutsch/kgk.asp
bzw. hier:
http://www.lto-sotocje.si/deutsch/turizem.asp?ponudba=gostilne%20in%20restavracije

Kobarid:
eigentlich alle Restaurants + Pizzerien um den Hauptplatz
bzw. die Restaurants oben im ersten Link
Kobarid ist bekannt für seine guten Restaurants

Tolmin:
z.B. Pension Rutar im Zentrum gegenüber vom Hotel Krn
http://www.pension-rutar.si/slo/

Bovec:
....selber probieren oder Tipps von anderen hier?

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmuc (19. Mai 2009)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wir wollen demnächst auch nach Slowenien und ich bräuchte noch ein paar Restaurant-Empfehlungen...
> 
> ...




...ist das eine Einladung zum Essen gehen?! Schöne Idee!

Freue mich schon!!!

LG
Kamikätzchen


----------



## sideshowbob (23. Mai 2009)

soeben zurück aus slowenien 

wir sind 5 tolle touren gefahren und wir kommen nächstes jahr sicher wieder! 

danke nochmal für den tollen slowenien-guide!!! 

bilder und details folgen noch...

grüße,
andi


----------



## freiraus (26. Mai 2009)

....gern geschehen. Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat! Das Wetter war ja auch nicht das schlechteste, gell? 
Ein paar Fotos vom Matajur am Sonntag (unsere Tour Matajur II, mit Abfahrt bis nach San Pietro auf dem Sent. 749 und Rückfahrt durch das Nadiza-Tal nach Kobarid):
http://84.255.207.31/v/uporabniki/problematiks/Matajur+maj+09/
Die Fotos sind von Marko alias "Problematiks" - Inhaber des Bikeshops in Tomin.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Soca-Tal,
Peter


----------



## bergeck (27. Mai 2009)

was ich empfehlen kann ist der Campingplatz an der Soca hinter der Napoleon-Brücke - zum Essen! Nettes Freiluft-Restaurant da, es gibt Fisch- und Fleisch-Teller (beides sehr lecker! und günstig) und gefüllte Palatschinken. Am Abend machen sie Feuer an einer Mauer, wenn man Glück hat sitzt man direkt daneben ... sehr stimmungsvoll.

Die Restaurants in Kobarid fand ich nicht so toll, jedenfalls die preiswerteren.... in den teuren waren wir nicht... die Pizzeria hat wirklich nur Pizza, nicht mal nen Salat...

das Apartment Re hat verkauft wirklich Frühstück für 8 das große und 5 das kleine. Zimmer haben wir 40 bezahlt. Geht in der Umgebung auch günstiger, haben wir uns sagen lassen. Re war aber ok, der Besitzer ist nett, die Location absolut zentral, aber ruhig.

Der Trail vom Matajur runter nach Italien (Matajur II-Tour) war der Hammer, ich bin aus dem Jauchzen nicht mehr rausgekommen  v.a. nach dem Schäfer (Punkt 14, "Pfadabzweig am Passo Glivizza") wurde es extremst flowig, eine reine Freude. 

Ansonsten sind wir noch Kapela Bes und Stol (Nord) gefahren. Der vom Führer empfohlenen Trail vom Stol runter nach Staro Selo ist extrem übersäht von scharfkantigen Blöcken und IMHO keine reine Freude. Nach ca. der Hälfte - bin ich auf einen Trail im Wald gefahren (rot markiert), der das wieder wettgemacht hat - superenge Serpentinen durch den Wald, schön flowig, schön steil, und ohne Steine oder Wurzeln. Das dürfte der Wanderweg gewesen sein, von dem es bei Punkt 15 heißt, dass man da nicht abzweigen, sondern den Forstweg nehmen soll.

danke an die Autoren für den klasse gemachten Führer!


schönen Gruß!


----------



## freiraus (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

grüße aus Ajdovcina - südöstlich von Nova Gorzia. Wieder mal ein slowenisches Top-Bikerevier in dem man keinen trifft (1 Wanderer in 3 Tagen). Man muss sich das hier so vorstellen: Die Berge+Trails vom Lago + die Weinberge der Toskana + Meerblick...genial!

@bergeck: Die Abfahrt von der Stol-Nord Tour ist wohl durch den vielen Schnee in diesem Winter etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden - auf jeden Fall danke für den Hinweis! Eigentlich war ja für die Tour der direkte Weg über den Wanderweg auf dem Grat direkt anh Kobarid vorgesehen - durften wir leider nicht veröffentlichen. Da ich aber gehört habe, dass dieser in einem demnächst erscheinenden slowenischen Guide veröffentlicht wird, hiermit der Hinweis: Da wo unsere Abfahrt in der Senke nach Süden abzweigt, geradeaus leicht bergauf auf dem Wanderweg nach "Kobarid". Immer dem markierten Weg folgen - wichtig: nach einer extrem gerölligen Passage macht der Weg eine Linkskurve - hier geradeaus dem unscheinbaren Pfad folgen, wird bald zu einem alten, steinigen Maultierpfad. Aber: der Weg hat 4-5 Helme verdient, also Vorsicht! (und nicht bei Nässe fahren!)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus Ajdovcina (auf dem dritten Foto ist im Hintergrund die Adria zu sehen):


----------



## Pokora (28. Mai 2009)

Descent from KobariÅ¡ki / Breginjski Stol to Staro selo is a kind of trail I don`t like 

the picture with comment I made almost 2 years ago was like this

yes at that time I was waiting for somebody who would go the "right" tour 
behind my back, but everybody followed the other  "official" way

I think we wÂ´ll go back there in the very near future and "repair" the mistake in the way Peter told in the post above


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (1. Juni 2009)

finally we did the tour, this direct descent to Kobarid is technical and very nice, but the last is valid only for dry conditions! The upper part of the trail (as we did) is very narrow with some isolated rocks on the floor, partly hidden by leaves and trees and on the other side with exposed and steep slope, therefore I´d rather walked there. And then it started to rain and the fun was over 

for some impression I made this video
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4930961"]Breginjski Stol on Vimeo[/ame]

(on the video around 2.55 min you can see/imagine those "rocks" on trail which are "sources for surprises" and possible falls, the exposed part is afterwards)

gruesse, Denis

ps. concerning the uphill ride there are some similarities to Brenner Grenzkammstrasse  from Italian side


----------



## freiraus (1. Juni 2009)

...nice video again....and bad luck with the weather 

Für alle die die Auffahrt noch nicht kennen: 
Es ist die Auffahrt auf der Südseite des Stol, unsere Tour 18. Wie man bei der Abfahrt sieht: Nur bei trockenen Verhältnissen zu empfehlen und wie schon erwähnt sehr anspruchsvoll. Der nochmalige Hinweis auch deshalb, weil dort heute ein einheimischer Downhillbiker verunglückt ist und mit dem Hubschrauber abtransportiert werden musste...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Spock (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute
Sche woars wie immer
wir haben diesmal in Idrsko (Zimmer mit Frühstück) bei "Bostjan Jazbec" genächtigt und gespeist sehr zu empfehlen
lg Hans-Jürgen


----------



## freiraus (5. Juni 2009)

> Der vom Führer empfohlenen Trail vom Stol runter nach Staro Selo ist extrem übersäht von scharfkantigen Blöcken und IMHO keine reine Freude. Nach ca. der Hälfte - bin ich auf einen Trail im Wald gefahren (rot markiert), der das wieder wettgemacht hat - superenge Serpentinen durch den Wald, schön flowig, schön steil, und ohne Steine oder Wurzeln. Das dürfte der Wanderweg gewesen sein, von dem es bei Punkt 15 heißt, dass man da nicht abzweigen, sondern den Forstweg nehmen soll.



so. Sabe mir das vorgestern mal näher angeschaut - du hast recht, der obere Teil ist nicht im besten Zustand, zwar mehr oder weniger fahrbar, aber die Vorderbremse sollte man besser nicht zu kräftig betätigen...und du hast nochmal recht: der Wanderweg ist super! kein "schneller" Trail aber extrem spassig - wie du sagst viele enge, aber fahrbare Serpentinen und Kurven - wie in der Achterbahn. Das entschädigt für den oberen Teil. Ich werde die Tage hier mal den Abzweig als GPS-Wegpunkt posten (der Abzweig ist weiter unten als Punkt 15).

Und weil´s an dem Tag so schön war hier ein paar Fotos - wir sind von Süden hoch (wie Pokora), früh los, optimale Temperatur und diese Aussicht...ohne Worte ...perfekter Tag
(auf dem letzten Foto sieht man Marko vom Bikeshop in Tolmin auf besagtem Wanderweg)


----------



## bergeck (6. Juni 2009)

@freiraus, das ist ja klasse, dass ihr den gleich mal nachgefahren seid. Achterbahn ist das richtige Wort. Wenn ich mal wieder in Slowenien bin, werd ich den sicher nochmal fahren. Danke für die schönen Bilder! Und das neue Bike-Revier schaut auch traumhaft aus... man bräuchte einfach mehr Urlaub 

@Spock, wir kennen uns ;-) haben uns auf dem Matajur und am letzten Tag in der Pizzeria getroffen, bin der "kleinere" der beiden Jungs, der mit dem uralten Rocky. Schön, dass ihr gut nach Hause gekommen seid; wir haben wieder 2 h vor dem Tauern-Tunnel verzwangsbummeln müssen 

schönen Gruß!

Georg


----------



## freiraus (7. Juni 2009)

@bergeck: Marko wollte den Trail schon länger mal ausprobieren und deine Beschreibung klang ja ganz verlockend....und so konnte ich mir auch den Zustand des oberen Teils unserer beschriebenen Abfahrt ansehen.

Mehr Fotos von der Tour gibt´s im Album von Marko:
http://84.255.207.31/v/uporabniki/problematiks/Stol+-+Staro+Selo+junij+09/?g2_page=2
Auf Bild 6158 bis 6160 könnt ihr den Zustand des oberen Teils der Abfahrt sehen (nächstes mal nehme ich ein Räumfahrzeug mit), die Fotos danach zeigen den Wanderweg (die steinigen Passagen sind nur dort wo der Weg den Forstweg kreuzt).

Den ungefähren Wegpunkt für den Abzweig den wir genommen haben seht ihr im Anhang, leider hat mein GPS die Wegpunkte weggezaubert...Es ist ein rot-weiss markierter Wanderweg (siehe auch Foto 6160).
Es gibt auch weiter oben schon Abzweige, aber der Weg sah dort auch recht steinig aus bzw. war Marko zu schnell.....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (8. Juni 2009)

....Wegpunkte wieder da...
Hier die Koordinaten+Höhe für den Abzweig:
N46 15.470 E13 32.165	861 m

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## WilliButz (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir waren von Himmelfahrt bis Pfingsten im Soca-Tal. Basecamp war eine Ferienwohnung (http://www.apartmentbovec.com/eng/) in Bovec. Klein, aber durchaus zu empfehlen...

Erstmal ein Kompliment an Peter und Michael für den super Führer! Die Touren, die wir gemacht haben (1,4,5,6,7,14,16,17,20), sind einfach klasse! Die Kombination aus relativ entspannter Auffahrt und meist Trail-Abfahrt ist einfach top 
Es war einfach toll, unterwegs mal soooo wenig andere Biker und auch Wanderer zu treffen, in der Regel konnte man die an einer Hand abzählen

Das Wetter war die 1. Woche recht warm (25-30 °C), da neigt es in Bovec abend schnell zu richtig dicken Gewittern, hatten wir jeden 2. Tag. Ist besonders für die Camping-Fraktion.

Stol-Nord ist am Wochenende nur bedingt zu empfehlen, da auf der Auffahrt auf der Schotter-Strasse durch die Paragliding-Shuttles recht viel Verkehr ist.

Im Val di Resia lagen noch einige Lawinenstriche, die eigentlich eher "Baum"-Striche waren...



 

Hier die Aussicht von der Kapela Bes bei recht niedrigen Wolken, links Matajur, rechts Stol.


 

Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## mamo80 (17. Juni 2009)

hab das glück nur einen steinwurf von bovec entfernt zu wohnen, dennoch war ich zum biken noch nie dort... wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß wie der bikepark dort is? gibts einen lift oder muss man shuttln/treten? gebühr?

lg ausm süden


----------



## hg_now (17. Juni 2009)

wenn ichs richtig im kopf hab gibts eine seilbahn. von der mittelstation sinds angeblich ca. 2km zum start des bikeparks zu treten. war aber selbst noch nie dort.

ein älterer artikel über den park: http://www.mtb.si/index.php?id=7&L=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=588&tx_ttnews[backPid]=2&cHash=7501024885
und die offizielle seite: http://www.mtbparkkanin.com/en/

lg harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ja, es gibt einen Seilbahn (http://www.boveckanin.si/index.php?lang=en), die nehmen bis zur Mittelstation Bikes mit, den Rest muss man treten (bequem auf Schotterstraße, nicht weit, s.o.).
Die Abfahrt ist in unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade und in 3 Abschnitte aufgeteilt, eine Mischung aus schnellen und technischen Trailpassagen, sowie Northshore-Elementen. Zum Einstieg der einzelnen Abschnitte kann man auch relativ bequem hochpedalieren (z.B. ausserhalb der Betriebszeiten der Gondel). Mir fehlt der Vergleich zu anderen Bikeparks, er ist nicht riesig, aber man munkelt es wäre der beste/schönste in Slowenien...

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. bei dem link von hg_now siehst du bei "Trailmap" den Streckenverlauf


----------



## clemson (9. Juli 2009)

so noch irgendwelche tipps und must do fürs Soca Tal????

am Montag gehts los für knapp  2 Wochen......

essen 
trails etc......


----------



## Pokora (10. Juli 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> so noch irgendwelche tipps und must do fÃ¼rs Soca Tal????
> am Montag gehts los fÃ¼r knapp  2 Wochen......
> essen
> trails etc......


it is said that a long bad weater period will be over on Monday and that summer will start again - just look at the temperatures at http://meteo.arso.gov.si/met/en/

so enjoy the trails there, go to Zaprikraj, Matajur, Stol, Razor planina ...
try to swim in SoÄa river (brrrrr.....), climb to Jalovec, Mangrt... make a ride with kayak in SoÄa river....


a lot of possibilites to enjoy your time in SoÄa valley


----------



## freiraus (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund der vielen Fragen nach geeigneten GPS-Karten: Die beste Karte ist wohl die Adria Topo V2, da sind im Gegensatz zu der "normalen" Garmin Topo Europa die meisten Wege enthalten. Die italienische Seite ist allerdings nicht dabei. http://www.navigo-sistem.hr/

@clemson: Kapela-Bes nicht vergessen....und Matajur 2 nach Italien runter (evtl. mit Verlängerung bis San Pietro - alternative Rückfahrt bei Start in Kobarid auch durch das Nadiza-Tal nach Kobarid auf der Straße möglich).

Viel Spaß +Grüße,
Peter


----------



## clemson (10. Juli 2009)

@Peter 
merci auch für deine Mail.....

ich werde berichten


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich werde die letzte August Woche am Bohinj See / Ribcev Laz sein.

Weiß jemand wie es da mit Mountain Bike Touren aussieht? Das ist ja ziemlich im Herzen vom Tirglav Nationalpark - und da ist biken ja verboten.
Hat mir jemand zufällig gute Touren, vlt. sogar mit GPS?
Touren in der Gegend von Bled wären auch ok...

Kennt jemand den PAC-Sport in Ribcev Laz? Evtl. müssen wir noch bikes leihen, weil wir nicht alle mitnehmen können. Ich würde gerne Mountainbikes leihen und keine Fahrräder - wie es bei Alpin-Sport gibt ;-)

Viele Grüße

Gunter


----------



## Pokora (12. Juli 2009)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> ...Hat mir jemand zufällig gute Touren, vlt. sogar mit GPS?...


I have a good idea - planina Zajamniki - very nice,  Ribcev laz is good starting point, but I could send you track after 5th of August 

it looks like this


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Juli 2009)

Hey looks nice!

I would be very happy if you could send me the tour, when you have it.

Thanks!


----------



## guido&sandra (13. Juli 2009)

xx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2009)

wer noch nicht so recht weiß, was er heute abend um 20:15 im tv schauen möchte, der kann sich ja mal an der wunderbaren reportage über die soca und deren tal auf 3SAT versuchen.

edit/ ok, hat nichts mit unserem sport oder der landschaft zu tun, sondern mehr mit fischen unter wasser. trotzdem schön ^^


----------



## mamo80 (19. Juli 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> so noch irgendwelche tipps und must do fürs Soca Tal????
> 
> am Montag gehts los für knapp  2 Wochen......
> 
> ...




puh jez im sommer möcht i nit unbedingt ins soca tal zum biken, da is es oft im mai schon sehr heiß, da man nicht so hoch raufkommt. da is es im sommer in anderen gegenden erträglicher... (Livigno usw.) ;-)


----------



## freiraus (19. Juli 2009)

@ x-rossi: leider verpasst....

@remedy80: o.k. Juli ist der heisseste Monat, aber geht schon. War selber gerade unten, war zwar zugegebenermassen nicht so richtig kühl, aber wenn man etwas früher startet und nicht unbedingt die südseitigen Auffahrten fährt geht´s....und der Sprung danach in den Fluss ist dafür umso erfrischender 
Die aktuellen Temperaturen (NW): http://meteo.arso.gov.si/met/en/

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## clemson (20. Juli 2009)

bin immer noch im soca tal und seit freitag sind die temperaturen deutlich erträglicher als noch am Mittwoch..da hats mich brutal am stol erwischt ...selten so eine hitze erlebt......wasser rein und gleich wieder raus

aber ansonsten ein herrliches tourenrevier und nette tourne im buch

guate arbeit peter


----------



## freiraus (20. Juli 2009)

...Respekt. Wenn Du Mittwoch den Stol gefahren bis (Südseite??) und heute noch klar denken kannst - Hut ab (wir waren wandern im schattigen Wald).....und danke für`s Lob...
Viel Spaß noch, Grüße an Vili,
Peter


----------



## clemson (22. Juli 2009)

freiraus schrieb:


> ...Respekt. Wenn Du Mittwoch den Stol gefahren bis (Südseite??) und heute noch klar denken kannst - Hut ab (wir waren wandern im schattigen Wald).....und danke für`s Lob...
> Viel Spaß noch, Grüße an Vili,
> Peter



ja leider die südseite....und habs  überlebt......gestern tour 8 gefahrn...klasse abfahrt...hat mich stark an den 136 Kehren Trail erinnert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2009)

@freiraus: warum ist eigentlich der Weg von der Svinoalm nach Svino nicht im Buch, ich fand den sehr schön lang und flowig auf durchgängig S2+ und eine ideale Abfahrt vom Matajur zurück nach Kobarid.
Ist der verboten?


----------



## freiraus (25. Juli 2009)

Servus cxfahrer,

...aus dem einfachen Grund: wir sind ihn bis jetzt nicht gefahren...eine "Fahrerlaubnis" könnten wir ja für die nächste Auflage angehen, denke das müsste gehen, da die meisten Wanderer vom Rifugio Pelizzo bzw. von Avsa loslaufen. Auf jeden fall danke für den Hinweis, werde ich demnächst mal testen 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## clemson (28. Juli 2009)

ein paar impressionen 





Stol


----------



## freiraus (29. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön - wieder zurück?
...die Location auf dem ersten Foto kenne ich - einfach zu verlockend, was? (der Versuchung konnten wir auch nicht wiederstehen )
Ist das letzte Foto am Monte Joannes aufgenommen?

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2009)

Zwei Selbstauslöser Pics einmal der Weg von der Planina Svino:




und der Einstieg in den grässlichen flachen Holpertrail der Tour oberhalb Dreznicka:




Weiter unterhalb Dreznicka kurz vor Ende (da an der Schlucht) kam mir übrigens ein lokaler Biker bergauf entgegengeFAHREN  ... 

PS: bin noch Tour 24 gefahren, das Brückchen im Wald ist eingestürzt, muss man durch die Gumpen. Hat ein bischen arg viel Stacheldraht und Kuhfladen dort. Aber ne schöne Auffahrt!

Zu mehr hatte ich leider keine Zeit, aber zu Vili kehre ich auf jeden Fall zurück - PEACE man !


----------



## clemson (31. Juli 2009)

so ein paar impression von Tour 8 Planina Zaprikraj , 40,4 km 1415 hm , 
eine absolute Traumtour

super auffahrt, landschaftlich ein traum, nette tragepassagen, geschichtliches aus ww1 und feine trials....naatürlich am ende mit obligatorischem bad in der soca





WW1


----------



## clemson (1. August 2009)

Monte Jonaz 1 , Tour 15, 34,5 km, 1256 hm
Tour im Grenzgebiet zwischen Slowenien und Italien...mit Blick auf den Golf von Triest


----------



## cxfahrer (1. August 2009)

ok Clemens ich geb mich geschlagen ihr habt einfach mehr Fotos als ich gemacht  ....


----------



## freiraus (3. August 2009)

.....sehr schön - vielleicht sollten wir ja mal so was wie eine Nutzer-Galerie auf unserer Seite einrichten...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## clemson (4. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ok Clemens ich geb mich geschlagen ihr habt einfach mehr Fotos als ich gemacht  ....



waren ja auch zu zweit und hatten den ganzen tag zeit 

@Peter
gute Idee.....
wart ihr im hernst auch schonmal im soca tal?  bei den laubwäldern müßte klasse stimmung herrschen bzw beste fotovorraussetzungen 

wart ihr schonmal bei hisa franko casa in kobarid essen? sind wir zufällig gewesen...slow food vom feinsten 2,5 h geschmaust.....
nur zu empfehlen, nicht preiswert aber sehr sehr guat 
www.hisafranko.com

happy trails.....nun ruft erstmal trek bike attack in der  lenzerheide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (4. August 2009)

...so sieht`s im Herbst aus - "Indian Summer" - mit die schönste Jahreszeit, die letzten Jahre hatte es im Oktober noch oft um die 25 Grad, meistens kann man bis weit in den November rein biken...

Mangart vom Predil aus gesehen




Die Bergzug südlich des Krn vom Soca-Tal aus - frisch angezuckert




Planina Kuk (Auffahrt zur Planina Razor)




Trail ins Kneza-Tal (Tour 30)




p.s. das Foto in unserem Inhaltsverzeichnis ist auch im Oktober aufgenommen


----------



## freiraus (4. August 2009)

p.s. Hisa Franko waren wir noch nicht, ist aber bekannt für lecker Essen....


----------



## mamo80 (5. August 2009)

das mitn herbst kann ich bestätigen, war letztes jahr am 26. 10. per pedes über die weissenfelserseen am mangart und hab mir in den allerwertesten gebissen dass i an dem tag nit biken war... allerdings is zu der zeit auch schon gern mal nebelig, dh. sehr feucht in tieferen lagen!

werd jez bald mal zu einer tagestour aufbrechen, was empfiehlt sich momentan so im soca tal?

lg mm


----------



## elzed (10. August 2009)

Hat jemand von Euch die Kompass Karte "Julische Alpen" in Gebrauch. Taugt die was? Der Maßstab von 1:25000 lässt ja gutes vermuten.

Das Ganze wär halt interessant, da es davon auch eine digitale Version geben würde.

Ansonsten schau ich ich mir mal die TOPO Adria v2 an.


Danke
elzed


----------



## Pokora (10. August 2009)

@clemson
It is worth to go to SoÄa valley in Autumn.
Just for illustration how nice autumns in SoÄa valley can be:





This picture was taken on 25th of October last year on mulatiera to  Berebica above SoÄa valley. 

In autumn the weather in upper SoÄa valley (in the region of Bovec) is a big lottery - it can be very nice, "Indian summer" , but when it starts to rain, it can be terrible, endless hard rain... 

I propose to check thoroughly weather report before departure in autumns.

Gruesse,
Denis

ps. I`ve seen you have enjoyed your biking time in Slovenia


----------



## clemson (10. August 2009)

@Denis

yeah, we had a really great time in the soca valley...much more to explore


----------



## hg_now (10. August 2009)

ja, eine benutzergalerie wäre eine feine sache. ich fahr morgen nach bovec und bin bis sonntag da. bin schon gespannt und die fotos hier steigern die vorfreude noch mehr!

gibts tipps wie ich eure kärtchen am lenker montieren kann, mein kurzzeitgedächtnis merkt sich max. 3 punkte im voraus ;-) und die klickfix-kartenhalter waren mir zu hässlich...


----------



## Deleted 4950 (11. August 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> , da mÃ¶chte man am liebsten gleich  losdÃ¼sen,


ich habe mir das Buch schon bestellt und werde hoffentlich bald dort unten ein paar Runden drehen - die Webseite und das Buch sind super gemacht - Grazie - oder wie sagt man gleich auf SlovenÂÄina?


----------



## Pokora (11. August 2009)

hvala (danke) 
or 
hvala lepa (danke schoen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (29. August 2009)

Sodala, mal wieder eine Woche im Soca-Tal verbracht - perfektes Wetter+staubtrockene Trails 
Anbei mal ein paar Eindrücke.... 

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. wir haben unsere Seite etwas überarbeitet - wir können euch ab sofort auch geführte Touren anbieten, u.a. eine "Transslowenien"....

Abfahrt Kapela Bes:




Secret Spot 




Mangart - auch mit schmalen Asphaltschneidern schön zu fahren...


----------



## mamo80 (29. August 2009)

hallo freiraus!

witzig, hab mich gerade vor kurzem mit einem kollegen über eine Mehrtagestour von Villach durch die Julischen bis an die slowenische adraiküste unterhalten, es muss ja nicht immer transalp sein, denn das gute liegt (vor allem für mich) so nah! jez hab ich auch mal gute anhaltspunkte für die planung 

lg mm


----------



## freiraus (30. August 2009)

...na dann fahrt doch einfach mit 
Vor allem für Euch da unten ist es natürlich um so attraktiver - und: Die Tour kann durchaus den Vergleich mit einem Alpencross standhalten, Slowenien hat bis zum Meer so einige attraktive Barrieren mit vielen tollen Trails zu bieten und das Schönste: jeden Tag findet man sich in einer anderen (einsamen) Landschaft wieder. Wir sind die Tour im Juni gefahren und haben 5 Wanderer und 2 Biker getroffen...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (30. August 2009)

p.s. Auf unserer Seite hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen: Datum Transslowenien: 26.9. bis 3.10.! (siehe auch pdf)


----------



## cvey (31. August 2009)

Servus!

Wir werden ab dem 07.09. das Soca-Tal für eine Woche unter die Stollen nehmen. Mit dem Auto nach Kranjska Gora, dann über den Pass und dann hoffentlich dank dem Reiseführer jede Menge feine Trails und anschließend mit der Bahn ab Most na Soci wieder zurück.

Wetterbericht sagt ja bis jetzt auch das passende schöne Wetter dazu voraus.

Ist in dieser Zeit zufällig noch wer da unten unterwegs?


----------



## goegolo (31. August 2009)

Moin Moin, 

meine bessere Hälfte und ich sind in der dritten Septemberwoche unten im Camp Vili oder dem Campingplaz bei Kobarid. 

@freiraus: Kompliment zum Tourenführer, der macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ist die Navigation mit Tacho und Karte empfehlenswert oder lege ich mir da besser noch ein GPS zu? 

Beste Grüße von der Ostsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hg_now (31. August 2009)

@goegolo: ich war vor 3 wochen in der gegend um bovec unterwegs. mein tacho hat ziemlich genau mit den angaben der freiraus-jungs harmoniert, und mit offenen augen war es kein problem. ab und zu mal eine abzweigung übersehen (wegweiser sind teilweise schnell übersehen ), aber groß verfahren haben wir uns nie.

hab mir übrigens mit einem teil einer klarsichtfolie und krepp-klebeband selbst einen halter für die kärtchen gebastelt und an lenker/vorbau geklebt. ging optimal.


----------



## freiraus (31. August 2009)

@goegolo: Ich denke die Navigation mit unseren Wegweisern + evtl. "richtiger" Karte sollte funktionieren, allerdings könnt Ihr alle das wohl besser beurteilen, ich habe die Wegweiser ja quasi im Kopf gespeichert ...bis jetzt gab`s eigentlich keine Klagen, zumindest von denn die zurück gefunden haben ....Respekt übrigens, ist ja nicht die kürzeste Anfahrt die Ihr da habt...

@hg_now: den Tipp mit der Klarsichthülle wollte ich dir eigentlich auch noch geben, so habe ich`s früher mit den Wegweisern von Herrn M. gemacht. Einfach Hüllen für Kfz-Schein oder ähnliches verwenden, das Format ist das gleiche.

@cvey: Tipp: auf der Rückfahrt in Bled aussteigen und durch das Radovna-Tal nach Mojstrana radln, möglichst Jesenice meiden, das ist die häßlichste Stadt in Slowenien....

Viel Spaß euch,
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## cvey (1. September 2009)

Hallo Freiraus!

Besten Dank für den Tipp! Werden wir wohl so machen.

Nach einer hoffentlich schönen und erlebnisreichen Woche werd ich mich im Forum wieder melden und meine Erfahrungen schildern.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. September 2009)

freiraus schrieb:


> ....Tipp: auf der Rückfahrt in Bled aussteigen und durch das Radovna-Tal nach Mojstrana radln, möglichst* Jesenice *meiden, das ist die häßlichste Stadt in Slowenien....



Ich _bin_ in Jesenice ausgestiegen, um im Lidl einzukaufen. 
Es ist eine Arbeiterstadt, das ist auch mal ganz interessant anzusehen. Nicht nur putzig niedlich mit röhrendem Hirsch und Grandhotel ala Bled. Tolmin ist genauso hässlich, nur sind da keine Eisenhütten abgerissen worden.

PS: diese Roadbooks zu den Touren habe ich verflucht . Da es geregnet hat sind mir die durchgeweicht, weil natürlich genau an der entscheidenden Wegstelle der Knick kam und ich sie aus der Hülle ziehen und umdrehen musste (mehrfach, weil ich mir nicht sicher war wo ich bin). Und lesen konnte ich die Mikroschrift ohne Brille dann auch nicht...8.(...


----------



## freiraus (1. September 2009)

> PS: diese Roadbooks zu den Touren habe ich verflucht . Da es geregnet hat sind mir die durchgeweicht, weil natürlich genau an der entscheidenden Wegstelle der Knick kam und ich sie aus der Hülle ziehen und umdrehen musste (mehrfach, weil ich mir nicht sicher war wo ich bin). Und lesen konnte ich die Mikroschrift ohne Brille dann auch nicht...8.(...



...ob da ein klitzekleines GPS-Display hilfreicher ist? Ich glaube wohl nicht....schöneres Wetter wäre wohl besser 
Und es liegt leider in der Natur des Mediums Papier, das es Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt...die WW auf imprägniertem Papier zu drucken hätte den Kostenrahmen gesprengt - für uns und für Euch. 

Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (1. September 2009)

Nein - ist schon ok. 

Nur dass die unklare Stelle im dunkeln Wald und im Regen am Roadbookknick lag  .! 

PS man kann sie ja einlaminieren vorher, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## freiraus (1. September 2009)

o.k., wir werden die Touren nächstes mal bei Regen in der Nacht nachfahren um das Ganze noch zu perfektionieren


----------



## cvey (14. September 2009)

Servus!

Back again! Und wir hatten eine klasse Zeit in Slowenien.

Da manches, was wir gefahren sind wohl nicht erlaubt ist decke ich da mal den Mantel des Schweigens drüber.

Aber auch die Touren aus dem Buch die wir nachgefahren sind waren klasse. Da wir uns von Bovec über Kobarid nach Tolmin bzw. Most na Soci durchgehangelt haben wurden auch diverse Touren miteinander verbunden.

Fazit:
Der Führer mit Tourenkarten u GPS-Daten ist sehr empfehlenswert. Man spart sich einige Stopps um auf die Karte zu schauen usw., auch ist die Beschilderung dort manchmal noch ausbaufähig.

Das Tourengebiet an sich ist super, massenhaft Singletrails von sehr technisch bis einfach, Auffahrten oft auf Asphalt bzw. Schotter. Meiner Meinung ist der Schotter auch noch gut zu fahren, nicht extrem lose oder riesengroß.

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch richtig Glück, Sonne, mal ein bißchen bewölkt, nicht zu heiß...

Wer allerdings denkt, dort einen "billigen Ostblock-Urlaub" verbringen zu können hat sich getäuscht. Ich würde das Preisniveau mal als deutsches, ländliches Niveau beschreiben, z. B. 1/2 Bier -> 1,90 - 2,50 EUR, Ü/F im **-***-Hotel p.P. 35 - 45 EUR, Essen (Pizza, Nudeln o. ä.) -> 7,00 - 8,50 EUR.

Wer allerdings mehr Ruhe im Vergleich zu anderen Bikeregionen (Lago, Ischgl, ...) sucht wird hier sein Glück finden.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht das letzte Mal dort gewesen sein!

@freiraus:
Der Tipp mit dem Radovjna-Tal war auch supi! Richtig schöner Abschluss der Tour auf einer sehr ruhigen, teils asphaltierten, ansonsten geschotterten Strasse mit Speed-Asphaltabfahrt nach Mojstrana, danach Rad-Highway nach Kranjska Gora.

Eins ist mir aber aufgefallen: Auch Wege, die in eurem Buch beschrieben sind, sind teilweise mit einem Bikeverbot-Schild gesperrt. Ist das bekannt oder hat sich da zwischen Buchdruck und jetzt ein bißchen was bei den Behörden geändert?

So long, jedem hier eine Gute Zeit, viel Spaß beim Biken und immer Kette rechts!


----------



## Pokora (14. September 2009)

cvey schrieb:


> Eins ist mir aber aufgefallen: Auch Wege, die in eurem Buch beschrieben sind, sind teilweise mit einem Bikeverbot-Schild gesperrt. Ist das bekannt oder hat sich da zwischen Buchdruck und jetzt ein bißchen was bei den Behörden geändert?



it is "Graue Zone"

officially it is forbidden to bike almost anywhere except on roads.

There are 3 acts (laws) that regulate circulation in the environment:
- Forest act
- Act about mountain paths
- Act about Triglav national park (TNP)

According to all of them it is forbidden to bike on trails (or free in forests). The second one forseens possibilities to bike on some trails if it is agreed between responsible persons and if it is confirmed by the minister for environment. I dont`t know for any such trail yet. 

As far as I`ve heard the region within TNP is controlled from time to time by rangers. Elsewhere you should show respect to mountaineers and other users of paths and avoid frequent visited paths and it will be ok.

Anyway, as I`ve heard some changes are forseen 
And the paths described in guides are agreed with local turist organizations. 

Greetings, Denis


----------



## freiraus (14. September 2009)

Hallo + Hi,

Verbotsschilder sollte es eigentlich keine geben bzw. sollten auch in letzter Zeit keine aufgestellt worden sein. Unsere Touren sind alle mit den lokalen Tourismusämtern abgestimmt und von den Wegbetreibern bzw. dem Triglav Nationalpark freigegeben. Über evtl. Streckensperrungen hätte man uns informiert. Falls es Schilder gibt, kann es sich nur um ältere Exemplare handeln, da aber wie oben erwähnt die Strecken freigegeben wurden, sind biker dort "geduldet".

Wie Pokora schreibt, ist biken in Slowenien zumindest auf Trails im Moment "Grauzone". Das angesprochene Gesetz kennen aber nur wenige (auch z.B. in den Tourismusämtern) bzw. wird in der Praxis eigentlich nicht kontrolliert oder angewandt bzw. ist es auch nur schwer anwendbar. Ich denke hier wir sich bzw. muss sich auch in Zukunft etwas ändern.
Man sollte sich aber dessen bewußt sein und sich ordentlich benehmen . Konflikte mit z.B. Wanderen sind mir keine bekannt - im Gegenteil: meist wird man freundlich gegrüßt und auch noch angefeuert, bitte tragt aber euren Teil dazu bei das es so bleibt!

Im Nationalpark ist biken (auf Pfaden) verboten, dort wird auch ab und an kontrolliert. Es gibt aber außerhalb genügend Trails zum austoben. Zwar grau aber schön. Und leer.

Schöne Grüße,
Peter

p.s. wir haben noch Plätze frei! http://mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (20. September 2009)

Hi

Ich habe relativ kurfristig beschlossen meinen urlaub anfang oktober im soca tal zu verbringen, mit dabei das Fully und 6 Tage Zeit mir die Gegend anzuschauen und zu erfahren. 

Ich hab gelesen, dass ihr (die autoren) bei euren aufenthalten meist mit zelt unterwegs gewesen seid. Mit Zelt und schlafsack auf reise gehen wär mir lieber als in hotels und pensionen zu bleiben, vielleicht habt ihr ja einen tip für mich für einen schönen campingplatz in der gegend, der nach möglichkeit nicht zu weit vom nächsten bahnhof entfernt ist, und auch im oktober noch offen hat.  Ich hab auch kein Problem mit free camping, aber eine dusche und ähnlicher luxus den die meisten campingplätze bieten hat auch was, die soca wird zum baden wohl etwas frisch sein 

Euer Buch hab ich schonmal bei freytag und berndt geordert, dass sollte ich rechtzeitig haben, aber ein kleiner Tip vorab wär schon nicht schlecht. 

Sind die Temperaturen anfang oktober noch camping geeignet? Bin nicht empfindlich, aber wenn in der früh eine eisschicht am zelt ist  wirds langsam unangenehm.

Ich bin zwar kein anfänger mehr aber auch noch kein profi, lange anstiege stören mich nicht, wenns zuviel wird steig ich ab und schiebe ein par km, ich fahre ja nicht gegen die uhr, aber wie sehen die trails bergab aus, mehr als s2 oder ev. kurz auch s3 auf der singeltrailskala trau ich mir zumindest wenn ich alleine in unbekanntem terrain unterwegs bin nicht zu, sind die strecken in eurem buch für mich geeignet oder eher nur für sehr erfahrene biker?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand Infos geben kann.


----------



## cvey (20. September 2009)

Servus!

Zum Thema Camping usw. kann ich dir net viel sagen, da weiß "Freiraus" mit Sicherheit mehr, o. k., zum Thema Schwierigkeit garantiert auch ;-)

Wir waren ja kürzlich erst dort. Von der Fahrtechnik her stufe ich mich jetzt auch mal als mittelmäßig ein. Mehr wie S2, stellenweise vielleicht maximal S3 hast du sicher nicht.

Ich war mit Hardtail und 6-kg-Rucksack dort unterwegs und konnte eigentlich fast alles bergab ohne größere Probleme fahren, zumindest solange wir auf den Strecken waren, die im Buch beschrieben sind 

Der nächstgelegene Bahnhof im Soca-Tal dürfte wohl Most na Soci sein.

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Glück mit dem Wetter. Landschaftlich 1A dort, ich war mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal zum Biken in Slowenien.


----------



## clemson (20. September 2009)

waren auf folgendem Platz
http://www.camp-vili.si/german/campsite.htm

dort treiben sich auch die AUtoren meistens rum.....habe zumindest einen dort getroffen..

der Campingplatz ist klasse, nette Betreiber und alles was man braucht..inkl. wlan......jederzeit wieder

der führer ist fein und bietet für was jeden geschmack touren 

viele sp#ße schonmal


----------



## rasumichin (21. September 2009)

So das Buch habe ich mir heute schonmal etwas genauer angeschaut, bei den tollen bildern kann ichs kaum mehr erwarten nach slowenien zu kommen, mich plagt zwar grade eine ordentliche erkältung aber bis zum Reisebeginn bin ich sicher wieder topfit (für meine verhältnisse) 

Die Touren um Tolmin und Kobarid schaun aus als wären sie auch für mich machbar, insofern werd ich wohl in Tolmin mein Zelt aufbauen, danke an clemson für den Link zum Campingplatzt, sieht schon mal sehr nett aus. 


@ cvey

welche touren (aus dem buch) bist du denn gefahren, welche hat dir am besten gefallen?

waren die Wege so wie sie beschrieben sind befahrbar, oder war irgendwann mal endstation wegen murenabgängen oder sonstwie verschwundenen pfaden?


----------



## freiraus (21. September 2009)

...da wurde ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt...

- Camp Vili - sehr zu empfehlen (ja, da treiben wir uns rum  
- nächster Bahnhof Most na Soci, ca. 1/2 Stunde mit dem Bike, Zugverbindung über Jesenice - Bled - Bohinj
- Ansonsten Campingplätze in Kobarid (Kamp Koren/Lazar) oder Bovec/Vodenca (z.B. Kamp Toni), Temperaturen in der Regel noch campingtauglich, in der früh kann im südlichen Soca-tal (Vili) mal länger der Nebel hängen, Richtung Norden ist es generell nachts etwas kühler
- die Touren sollten eigentlich für dich machbar sein, du kannst ja mal mit 3 "Helmen" anfangen und dich dann "weitertasten"
- viel Spaß!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (21. September 2009)

p.s. 
ein Leser hat uns gemeldet, das die Brücke bei Tour 24/Wegpunkt 15 teilweise eingestürzt bzw. nicht gefahrlos passierbar ist. Anscheinend lässt sich aber etwas oberhalb der Bachlauf auf Steinen queren. Ansonsten sollten die Wege noch alle da sein....


----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2009)

freiraus schrieb:


> p.s.
> ein Leser hat uns gemeldet, das die Brücke bei Tour 24/Wegpunkt 15 teilweise eingestürzt bzw. nicht gefahrlos passierbar ist. Anscheinend lässt sich aber etwas oberhalb der Bachlauf auf Steinen queren. Ansonsten sollten die Wege noch alle da sein....


...Erdbeben? Hochwasser?

In Slovenien muss man auf alles gefasst sein...


----------



## cvey (22. September 2009)

Hallo rasumichin!

Leider kann ich dir das nicht so genau sagen, weil wir manche Touren kombiniert haben um dann weiter zum nächsten Ort kommen. Sicher waren wir aber im Moznica-Tal und sind die Stol-Nord-Tour zum größten Teil gefahren.

Da wo wir waren waren die Wege auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Die Orientierung ist dank GPS auch sehr leicht gefallen. Ich denke auch, dass man mit dem Roadbook sehr gut klar kommen kann, man muß vielleicht in den Ortschaften etwas besser aufpassen aber in der "Wildnis" - kein Problem!

Befahrbar waren die Wege also im Prinzip so wie beschrieben - je nach Fahrtechnik halt. Aber ich denke bei der grandiosen Landschaft dort, ist es auch kein Problem wenn man mal ein paar Meter zwischendurch schiebt.

Einen Nachteil hat das Hardtail dort aber wohl gehabt - hab jetzt was mit der Bandscheibe und meld mich erst mal in die Neurologische Klinik ab :-(


----------



## freiraus (22. September 2009)

> ...Erdbeben? Hochwasser?



...wohl eher Altersschwäche...das ist/war die "Brücke":





...sah auch schon mal so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (22. September 2009)

cvey schrieb:


> Einen Nachteil hat das Hardtail dort aber wohl gehabt - hab jetzt was mit der Bandscheibe und meld mich erst mal in die Neurologische Klinik ab :-(



Da wünsch ich gute besserung, ich hab im zarten alter von 27 jahren leider selbst schon genug probleme mit den bandscheiben



camp vili ist leider im oktober auch schon geschlossen, die beiden plätze bei kobarid sollten noch offen sein, mal schauen wo ich mein lager aufschlage.


----------



## goegolo (22. September 2009)

Moin Moin, 

ich melde mich hiermit nach einer grandiosen Woche (13. - 19. September) in Slowenien zurück. Bei Kobarid ist das Camp Lazar sehr empfehlenswert und offen. Es gibt dort eine schöne Hütte mit Kanonenofen und leckeren Pfannkuchen, so dass sich auch kalte Abende und schlechtes Wetter überbrücken lassen. 

Hier noch eine kleine Impression von Tour 17 am Stol, mehr demnächst im Blog: 




Ps.: Der Führer ist klasse und kann im Grunde auch ohne Tacho oder sonstigen technischen Schnickschnack gefahren werden


----------



## buchenberger (13. Oktober 2009)

camp koren is top. war schon öfter zum wildwasserfahrn da. reggae-mucke beim duschen gibts da 

weiß jemand ob man da etz noch biken kann?


----------



## freiraus (13. Oktober 2009)

...normalerweise ja - im Moment ist es zumindest wärmer als hier in München....brrr...die Südlage macht`s möglich.
http://www.wetteronline.de/Slowenien.htm
http://www.meteo.si/

Die letzten Jahre hatte es im Oktober noch oft über 20 °, Schnee fällt auch wenn dann in den höheren Lagen, die meisten Touren gehen bis ca. 1300 m, da kannst Du teilweise auch im Winter biken. Vielleicht nicht in Shorts aber....

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. Kamp Koren vermietet seit diesem Jahr auch Hütten.....aber Reaggeamusik beim duschen - Du meinst nicht zufällig Kamp Vili?


----------



## goegolo (13. Oktober 2009)

buchenberger schrieb:


> camp koren is top. war schon öfter zum wildwasserfahrn da. reggae-mucke beim duschen gibts da
> 
> weiß jemand ob man da etz noch biken kann?



Die Duschmusi im Kamp Lazar war auch nicht schlecht, ein Bewegungssensor sorgt für die Aktivierung


----------



## buchenberger (13. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub wir meinen das gleiche camp. das mit den pfannkuchen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (13. Oktober 2009)

Genau das


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2009)

Apropos Reggae wann ist denn 2010 das Festival in Tolmin - hab nichts dazu gefunden? Juli?


----------



## freiraus (14. Oktober 2009)

Normalerweise Mitte/Ende Juli, am besten mal hier nachfragen:
http://www.riversplash.si/riversplash/


----------



## outfaced (27. November 2009)

mal so'ne Frage an den Autoren ... habt Ihr vor das Buch auch als PDF oder irgendwie softwaremässig zu vermarkten?

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen ist, aber ich brauche eigentlich kein Papier-Führer, da ich sowieso alles am PC und mit GPS vorbereite. Hätte ich gerne auch den Führer im digitalen Form (dürfte dann auch etwas günstiger sein ).
Dann kann man auch etwas wie ein Abbo drin haben und ab und zu Updates bekommen. Wäre eine tolle Sache. 


Und noch eine Frage ... abgesehen von Biken welche Ivents sind in der Gegend empfehlenswert,um diese mit dem Biken zu kombinieren?


----------



## freiraus (27. November 2009)

Hallo,

im Moment ist nicht geplant die Touren digital zu vermarkten - nach langer Überlegung hatten wir uns entschlossen das Ganze in der guten alten Buchform herauszubringen. Es gibt darüber sicher geteilte Meinungen, aber ich denke für ein Gebiet in das die meisten zu einem (Kurz)Urlaub fahren ist es doch ganz nett einen Führer dabeizuhaben der auch zusätzliche Infos bietet, anstatt einen Berg aus Zetteln....o.k. Laptops gibt`s auch....
Ich glaube, in Kombination mit dem kostenfreien download der GPS-Daten ist das eigentlich eine ganz gute Lösung. Aber wie gesagt, darüber wird es sicher unterschiedliche Auffassungen geben.

Ob pdfs o.ä. billiger kommen würden? Wenn man andere Portale anschaut: ich glaube nicht. Wenn man so im Schnitt 1 bis 2 Euro pro Tour rechnet könnt Ihr Euch ja ausrechen, was Ihr für 30 Touren zahlt. O.K. - evtl. würde man nicht alle Touren kaufen. Billiger für uns wär`s auf jeden Fall, wir würden uns die Druckkosten sparen (mal abgesehen vom eingesparten Arbeitsaufwand). Ein Problem aus Sicht des Verfassers: pdfs lassen sich ja bekanntlicherweise ziemlich leicht im Netz verteilen ;o)

Was meinst Du mit Events? Oben sind ja ein paar musikalische erwähnt, ansonsten kannst Du im Soca-Tal natürlich so ziemlich jede Outdoorsportart ausprobieren/betreiben, insbesondere natürlich Kajak/Rafting/Canyoning etc., das Gebiet ist aber auch eines der Top-Reviere zum Paragliden.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## outfaced (27. November 2009)

Danke für die Stellungsnahme.Recht hast Du auch 
Ich seid die Verfasser, ihr entscheidet.


----------



## outfaced (30. November 2009)

Wieder ich  ... 

Frage zu Kartenmaterial ...
Hier im Tread wurden schon 
http://mapfox.de/3838803140084.php
und
http://mapfox.de/3838803140077.php
emfohlen.

Hab aber gerade die Karte hier gesehen 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Julische-Alpen-Nationalpark-Triglav-GPS-geeignet/dp/3854912293"]Julische Alpen / Nationalpark Triglav 1 : 25 000: Wandern, Rad, Skitouren. GPS-geeignet: Amazon.de: Bücher[/ame]

Hat die jemand? Ist die besser?
Masstab ist auf jeden Fall besser (1:25000 statt 1:50000) sind da aber alle Pfaden und Trials drin?
Und macht es eigentlich Sinn, wenn man den Führer und GPS+AdriaTopo hat überhaupt auch eine Karte dabei zu haben?
Ziel ist ab und zu auch etwas abseits der Touren zu fahren ...


----------



## Pokora (30. November 2009)

outfaced schrieb:


> ...sind da aber alle Pfaden und Trials drin?...
> Und macht es eigentlich Sinn, wenn man den Führer und GPS+AdriaTopo hat überhaupt auch eine Karte dabei zu haben?
> Ziel ist ab und zu auch etwas abseits der Touren zu fahren ...


You are looking for something unexciting - to have a map with all available trails 

the reality is that there are not complete and perfect maps, usually we are combining maps from different sources, some of them have some trails, some of them other and often the reality is completely different. The nature is "living" and if the trails are not in use, they are slowly disappearing. In between these disappearing trails the foresters and other users of forests are building new ones. 

I would rely on local maps more than on foreign ones (local people are more close to the source of information), you can also get 25.000: KRN (Krnsko pogorje) - http://www.pzs.si/index.php?stran=Trgovina&izdelek=252

In general I have some bad experiences with Kompass maps (like for example for the region of lago d`Idro and Iseo - there the reality is very different as on maps)

What I propose - combine the exsisting information, try and maybe you`ll find something interesting  or you`ll have to go back on same trail 

greetings, Denis


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2009)

Tabaccho soweit das Gebiet (Stol, Matajur etwa bis Kobarid) drauf ist sind sehr verlässlich. 

Aber solange man sich nicht im Nationalpark bewegt reicht eigentlich auch eine sehr ungenaue Freytag&Berndt. Ist ja alles recht übersichtlich, solange man nicht auf den Berg darf.


----------



## freiraus (7. Dezember 2009)

....späte Antwort von mir...
@outfaced
Die 2 von Dir angesprochenen Karten sind eigentlich, trotz M 1:50.000 relativ genau - eine Karte mit allen Wegen wirst Du kaum finden, es gibt einfach zu viele...
Von der Kompass-Karte würde ich eher abraten, Sie deckt nur einen kleinen Teil des Tourengebiets ab. Ich persönlich bin auch kein Freund von Kompass-Karten, da im Falle von markierten Wanderwegen (rote Linien) in der Karte meist nicht erkennbar ist ob es sich um einen Trail, Karren-, Forstweg oder was auch immer handelt. 
Wirklich brauchen tust Du, wenn Du mit GPS unterwegs bist die Karten nicht, es ist aber immer ganz hilfreich eine dabei zuhaben, da die Darstellung in den GPS-Karten ja meist noch zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bencanyon (13. Januar 2010)

Hat hier schon mal jemand einen transalp von z.B. München oder Zell am See nach Slowenien gemacht? 

Bin auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen GPS-Track. 

Kann da jemand weiterhelfen? Danke schonmal!

Gruß Benny


----------



## outfaced (17. Januar 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> ...
> Wirklich brauchen tust Du, wenn Du mit GPS unterwegs bist die Karten nicht, es ist aber immer ganz hilfreich eine dabei zuhaben, da die Darstellung in den GPS-Karten ja meist noch zu wünschen übrig lässt.



Adria TOPO hat super viele Pfade und Wege  ... ist leider nur nicht navigationsfähig.


----------



## Spargel (18. Januar 2010)

bencanyon schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand einen transalp von z.B. München oder Zell am See nach Slowenien gemacht?
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen GPS-Track.


Vor vierzehn Jahren. Natürlich gibts da keinen Track dazu. 

ciao Christian


----------



## freiraus (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gute Neuigkeiten im kalten Winter!
Wir haben unsere Webseite überarbeitet, mit neuen Tourentermine für die Saison 2010 und einer neuen Gallerie:

- wir bieten Euch das einmalige Erlebnis einer "Transslowenien" von Kranjska Gora bis nach Piran an der slowenischen Adriaküste - 6 Etappen durch einmalig schöne Landschaften auf bisher unbekannten Pfaden. Mehr Infos hier: http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/

- Soca-Tal: An 4 Tagen zeigen wir Euch die schönsten Touren und Trails in unserem "Heimrevier". 

- für beide Angebote gilt: Wunsch-Termine für Gruppen ab 5 Personen auf Anfrage möglich

- neue Gallerie mit viiieeelen schönen Fotos: http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/gallerie/

Von 18.2. bis 22.2. sind wir auf der "f.re.e"-Messe in München an Stand 440A in Halle A5 (Soca-Tal) anzutreffen und wir halten Vorträge auf der Bikestage in Halle A6 zum Thema "Mtb und Transalp in Slowenien", Termine Do. 11.30 Uhr, Sa./So./Mo. jeweils 11.Uhr
Wer Infos aus erster Hand haben möchte sollte vorbeikommen!

Bis demnächst,
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Termin unserer Präsentation auf der "f.re.e"-Messe (bikestage, Halle A6) am Sonntag hat sich geändert - nix 11.00 Uhr: 13.00 Uhr ! Also auch langschläfertauglich.

Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2010)

Tipp:
falls wer auf Reggae steht, Karten fürs RIVERSPLASH (20.-25. Juli in Tolmin) gibt es noch bis 28.2. für 35 Euro statt 80 Euro bei eventim in Ljubljana zu bestellen (telefonisch, sprechen deutsch). 

Ich werde in dieser Zeit von Camp Vili aus mal ein paar Tragetouren im illegalen Bereich versuchen, falls wer auch da ist (clemson?).


----------



## sideshowbob (26. Februar 2010)

So endlich ist gebucht!
Nach 2009 gehts auch 2010 wieder nach Slowenien für den 1-wöchigen Bikeurlaub (2005-2008 Gardasee).
Dank für den tollen Bikeguide!

PS: auch wenn zwei Herzen in meiner Brust schlagen... das eine findet es gut, dass ihr auf die Anliegen der Grundbesitzer rücksicht genommen habt, das andere findet es schade, das viele wirklich tolle Trails im Guide fehlen :-(


----------



## freiraus (26. Februar 2010)

...freut mich, dass Du wieder hinfährst!



> auch wenn zwei Herzen in meiner Brust schlagen... das eine findet es gut, dass ihr auf die Anliegen der Grundbesitzer rücksicht genommen habt, das andere findet es schade, das viele wirklich tolle Trails im Guide fehlen :-(



Wir hatten lange überlegt, ob wir die Touren überhaupt abstimmen sollen (das war für uns auch zusätzliche Arbeit!), sind aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, das es die richtige Entscheidung ist (und war).
Schließlich wollen wir ja, dass Ihr und wir dort gern gesehene Gäste sind!

Das Soca-Tal war bis zum Erscheinen unseres Führers bike-technisch so gut wie gar nicht erschlossen, MTB steckt dort, nach wie vor (wie in ganz Slowenien), in den "Kinderschuhen". Daher denke ich, dass es wichtig ist "sanft" anzufangen, wer weiss wie sich das in den nächsten Jahren entwickelt, unser Buch ist auch so etwas wie ein Test ob das Ganze funktioniert. In der nächsten Auflage werden aber mit Sicherheit ein paar Trails dazukommen 
Ihr müsst Euch bewusst sein, dass biken auf Trails in Slowenien zur Zeit nur "geduldet" ist, und dass die Trails teilweise vom Alpenverein, von Privatleuten, von Jägern usw. unterhalten werden, was das Ganze nicht vereinfacht. Im Moment es gibt Diskussionen um das Gesetz bezgl. MTB und die Radfahrer-Lobby ist nicht die stärkste. Wir hoffen aber, dass die Entscheidung positiv ausfällt. 

Und: In unserem Buch sind vielleicht nicht alle Trails (das ginge auch gar nicht), aber ich denke genug um im Soca-Tal Spaß zu haben!

Grüße!
Peter

p.s. es gibt ja auch gute Wanderkarten  ....aber Vorsicht! Nicht überall wo ein Weg eingezeichnet ist, gibt es diesen auch (noch) wirklich! Das Haben wir selber oft genug erfahren müssen...verfallene, plötzlich im nichts endende Wege, Erdrutsche, mannshohe Brenesselfelder etc.


----------



## seblill (27. Februar 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> In der nächsten Auflage werden aber mit Sicherheit ein paar Trails dazukommen



Das klingt ja sehr interessant!! Lohnt es sich denn dann noch bis Juli zu warten, bevor ich ihn mir zulege? Oder erscheint die nächste Auflage doch erst später?

Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (27. Februar 2010)

.....das wird nix mehr mit Juli - ausser Ihr kauft wie die Wilden unseren Guide...wenn´s normal mit den Verkaufzahlen weitergeht evtl. nächste Saison.

Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal an alle die bereits im Besitz eines Exemplars sind!

Grüße + schönes Woe! 
Peter


----------



## seblill (28. Februar 2010)

...schade eigentlich...


----------



## robert.vienna (16. März 2010)

Ich hab 2 Fragen zum Biken im Soca-Tal:

1) Macht die Tour wie im BIKE 6/2004 beschrieben (siehe http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=909 , gratis-Download) heute noch Sinn? Den ersten Tag muss man wohl streichen, der verläuft direkt durch den Nationalpark. Aber die anderen klingen sehr interessant ... (2. Tag: Strecke: zirka 30 Kilometer, 100 Prozent Singletrails. 3. Tag: Strecke: 30 Kilometer, 70 Prozent Trails. 4. Tag: Strecke: 45 Kilometer, 80 Prozent Trails).

2) Wo verläuft eigentlich die Grenze der Kernzone des Nationalparks wo Biken streng verboten ist? Ist das die hier? http://www.tnp.si/images/uploads/zemljevid_big2.jpg Oder ist das die Grenze des Gesamt-Nationalparks?

greetz

Robert


----------



## freiraus (16. März 2010)

Servus Robert,

zu a) so wie die Tour beschrieben ist macht sie meiner Meinung nach nur teilweise Sinn, denn der Trail runter von Vrsic liegt im Nationalpark und ist daher offiziell verboten. Die zweite Etappe führt über den Soca-Trail, der ist ebenfalls bis ca. zur Ortschaft Soca verboten und auch nicht gut fahrbar (viele kleine Treppen, auch bergauf) und ist für slowenische Verhältnisse stark von Wanderen frequentiert. Ich würde empfehlen am ersten Tag gleich bis Bovec (Asphalt, ab Soca auf Schotter+Trail) oder weiter über den Stol nach Kobarid zu fahren (siehe auch hier:http://mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/#transslovenia). Die Entscheidung ob man den Trail ins Soca-Tal runterfährt überlasse ich mal jedem selber...
Auch die Etappe von Kobarid nach Tolmin bzw. Most na Soci lässt sich z.B. mit Hilfe von unserem Führer spannender gestalten (mir sind im Tal keine 80% Trail bekannt). Eine schöne 4-Tages-Tour lässt sich auf jeden Fall im Soca-Tal machen.

zu b) ja, das ist die Grenze, dort ist biken v.a. auf Trails nicht gestattet, teilweise sind auch Forstwege gesperrt (mit Schildern gekennzeichnet).
Aber wie schon öfters erwähnt: außerhalb gibt es genug Möglichkeiten und innerhalb des Nationalparks ist es oft auch zu steil (bergauf) um sinnvolle Touren zu machen.

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. die Kollegen haben wohl auf dem Stol übernachtet - das geht da nur unter freiem Himmel....


----------



## finale (16. März 2010)

servus an alle slowenien kenner...
wir wollen heuer auch an die soca zum biken und anschließend noch ans meer. hat da vielleicht jemand tips wohin, am besten irgendwas wo man bike und baden verbinden kann, und nicht zu viele touris sind;-)


----------



## robert.vienna (16. März 2010)

Danke für rasche Info!




freiraus schrieb:


> Auf unserer (Start)Seite findet Ihr unter News eine Reportage aus der österreichischen "Mountainbike-Revue" zum downloaden.....kleiner Hinweis: Es gibt auch einfachere Auffahrten bzw. Touren




Welche 3 Touren von Euch sind die denn da gefahren?

Welche ist es über die er schreibt "... Noch einmal arbeiten wir uns dann auf einem alten Maultierpfad bis zum höchsten Punkt der Tour am Sattel Cez Utro. Was dann kommt, übertrifft alles. Die Abfahrt beginnt auf einer ..." usw.?


Bisher wurde hier geschrieben dass die von Euch beschriebenen Touren eher sanft sind, aber das klingt ja nach Hardcore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (16. März 2010)

Das waren die Touren 8, 18 und 20 (etwas abgeändert - längere Auffahrt und andere Rückfahrt) - alles eher anspruchsvolle Touren. Meiner Meinung nach dramatisiert Boris etwas zu sehr - vielleicht können hier ja noch andere Ihre Erfahrung mit den Touren schildern...
Die Schotterwege im Soca-Tal gibt kann man nun mal nicht mit den planierten Forstautobahnen bei uns vergleichen, teilweise sind es alte Militärstraßen, manchmal im Originalzustand, oft aber mit Schotter aufgefüllt. Dafür sind diese selten steiler als 10%. Am Gardasee habe ich schon schlimmeres gesehen...

Cez Utro ist der höchste Punkt von Tour 8, vorher gibt es eine Querung auf der teilweise geschoben werden muss, und dann eben die letzten hm hoch zu Sattel (in unserem Guide auch als Schiebestrecke ausgewiesen). Dafür wird man mit einer der besten Abfahrten belohnt! Im Mittelteil, wie Boris schreibt mit engen, steilen Serpentinen.

Ich denke "hardcore" ist das falsche Wort - anspruchsvoll (+spaßig) trifft es etwas besser 
"Hart erkämpfte Traumabfahrt" - das ist unsere Überschrift zur Tour...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (16. März 2010)

p.s. das ist der erste Teil der Abfahrt - "der wunderschöne rote Teil der Piste" wie Boris schreibt....zu recht!

Clemson hier aus dem Forum ist die Tour auch schon gefahren und hat ein paar Fotos geposted, siehe Seite 10/beitrag 249


----------



## clemson (17. März 2010)

ja sehr feine tour-...wie die meisten die ich letztes jahr aus dem fohrer nachgefahren bin.....es gibt auch immer mal wieder interessante abzweiger...da ist das kartenstudium zu empfehlen


----------



## robert.vienna (17. März 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> es gibt auch immer mal wieder interessante abzweiger...da ist das kartenstudium zu empfehlen



Ich denke auch da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten die beschriebenen Touren technisch aufzupeppen. Hilfreich wären da gescannte Karten (Julische Alpen Ost und West) des Slowenischen Alpenvereins (jpg-Format, nicht kalibriert). Ostern steht vor der Tür, Geschenke werden angenommen! 


Wichtig ist halt dass man die Wanderer nicht belästigt und den Nationalpark in Ruhe lässt, die weitere Entwicklung dort ist sicher auf das Wohlwollen und die Kooperation von lokalen Behörden und Vereinen angewiesen. Denke wenn man das berücksichtigt wird man wohl auch das eine oder andere nicht im Führer erwähnte Wegerl fahren können ohne gleich hops genommen zu werden.


----------



## freiraus (17. März 2010)

> Wichtig ist halt dass man die Wanderer nicht belästigt und den Nationalpark in Ruhe lässt, die weitere Entwicklung dort ist sicher auf das Wohlwollen und die Kooperation von lokalen Behörden und Vereinen angewiesen. Denke wenn man das berücksichtigt wird man wohl auch das eine oder andere nicht im Führer erwähnte Wegerl fahren können ohne gleich hops genommen zu werden.



Da gebe ich Dir voll und ganz recht, siehe auch mein Beitrag #310 weiter oben. Bitte helft mit "gutem Benehmen" mit, dass eine evtl. Entscheidung positiv ausfällt!

Danke+Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (8. April 2010)

Servus,

an alle die am kommenden Woe evtl. planen nach Wien zu fahren:
Ihr könnt mich und die slowenischen Kollegen am Wochenende mit Fragen zum Radln in Slowenien auf dem Argus Bikefestival bombadieren. Empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung u.a. mit dem Vienna Air King.
Unseren Führer könnt Ihr dort auch näher betrachten (und gerne erwerben  ), ich gebe natürlich auch gerne Auskunft zu unseren geführten Touren z.B. der Transslowenien.

Bis dann!
Peter


----------



## freiraus (23. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

herzliche Einladung zum Vortrag am Dienstag den 27.04. um 20 Uhr über unsere Transslowenien-Tour im Rahmen des "get-together"  der Mountainbikegruppe M97 der DAV-Sektion München/Oberland! (in der IG Feuerwache, Ganghoferstr. 41)

Auf engstem Raum bietet Slowenien neben interessanter Geschichte und Kultur die unterschiedlichsten Eindrücke: Alpennord- und Alpensüdseite, smaragdene Flüsse und Seen, weite Karstflächen mit spektakulären Höhlen, endlose Wälder, liebliche Weinberge und ein Stück Mittelmeerküste - dies alles durchzogen von einem dichten Netz aus kleinen Straßen, Wegen und Trails aller Schwierigkeitsgrade. 

Was liegt näher als diese Voraussetzungen für eine mehrtägige Mountainbike-Tour zu nutzen? Nach Jahren im Soca-Tal haben wir uns 2009 auf den Weg gemacht in Richtung Meer - und wurden belohnt mit erstklassigen Mountainbike-Trails durch die wohl schönsten Gegenden des Landes. Eine Woche Mountainbiken abseits bekannter Pfade in einem der abwechslungsreichsten Länder Europas!

Bis dann!
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## robert.vienna (23. April 2010)

Wo ist hier der "Gefällt mir" - Button?


----------



## freiraus (23. April 2010)

Hier!


----------



## clemson (23. April 2010)

oh peter..da werde ich meinen bruder vorbeischicken...aus züri istes a wengerl weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kieverjonny (25. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte ab den 13.5 Richtung Slowenien aufbrechen,
wenn man einen Großteil der vorhanden Touren fahren möchte,
ggf auch die aus dem Führer-was ist dann ein guter Ausgangspunkt ?

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Wetter im Mai ?
Werde wahrscheinlich 3 wochen vor Ort sein-somit wäre auch ein
Standortwechsel möglich-fahre mit Wohnwagen-deshalb max. 1 umziehen

Danke vorab für Euer Feedback

gruss
Kiwi


----------



## freiraus (26. April 2010)

> wenn man einen Großteil der vorhanden Touren fahren möchte,
> ggf auch die aus dem Führer-was ist dann ein guter Ausgangspunkt



....meinst Du Ausgangspunkt im Soca-Tal? Der wäre in Kobarid, zentral gelegen, Entfernung anch Bovec (mit Auto) ca. 20 min, nach Tolmin ca. 10 min. Zu den Startorten bei Tolmin lässt´s sich auch schön auf der kleinen Straße östlich der Soca radln, Du musst dann halt hin und zurück ca. 30 km dazurechnen....
Mit Wohnwagen z.b. Kamp Koren oder Kamp Lazar.
Andere Möglichkeit wäre ein paar Tage in Bovec zu übernachten, z.B. auf dem Kamp Toni (oder einem der benachbarten Plätze) und dann Richtung Süden zu ziehen, z.B. auf den Platz von Vili  zwischen Kobarid und Tolmin.

Bzgl. Wetter: Ich hatte bisher im Mai meistens Glück mit dem Wetter, sehr schöne Jahreszeit dort unten, alles grün....

Wettervorhersage: http://www.meteo.si/

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## kieverjonny (26. April 2010)

Hallo Peter,

Danke für die schnellen Infos-
habt Ihr Euren Führer vorrätig und wie lange dauert
der Versand ?

Im Nationalpark Triglav ist biken ja nur begrenzt möglich-
im Reiseführer steht nur auf markierten Routen-sind das 
schöne Routen ?

Von welchem der genannten Standorte lasssen sich den die meisten Touren aus Deinem Führer befahren ? Liegt ja eigentlich alles nah beisammen-aber wie gesagt ich möchte max. 1 umziehen.

vg
Kiwi


----------



## clemson (26. April 2010)

kann Camp vili empfehlen...super lange. entspannte atmosphäre.....

die touren die ich letztes jahr gefahren bin in der woche wo ich unten war waren alle sehr reizvoll......und wenn man dazu noch a wengerl in die karten schaut gibts auch noch a paar trailschmanckerl....


----------



## freiraus (26. April 2010)

Servus,

Führer haben wir vorrätig, ja - Versand max. 5 Tage (nach Zahlungseingang), da er als Büchersendung versendet wird. Wenn Du nicht per PayPal zahlst, kannst Du uns eine Überweisungsbestätigung zukommen lassen, dann versenden wir auch vorab.

Ja, im Nationalpark ist biken offiziell verboten, aber wie schon öfters erwähnt ist es meist eh zu steil (bergauf) und außerhalb gibt es genug schöne Routen. Ein paar unserer Touren gehen in den Nationalpark und ja, ich würde behaupten Sie sind schön - vor allem landschaftlich.

Ich denke Kobarid wäre perfekt für Dich - da brauchst Du gar nicht umziehen, Du musst dann halt mit dem Auto zu den Startorten nach Bovec (und evtl. Tolmin) fahren, ein paar Touren dort kannst Du aber auch von Kobarid aus fahren (Tour 8 und 7). Ansonsten wie gesagt ein paar Tage bei Bovec und dann Richtung Kobarid/Tolmin. Bringt ja auch etwas Abwechslung in das Camperleben 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## kieverjonny (26. April 2010)

hallo clemson,

zur welchen zeit warst du letztes jahr dort ?
die karte gehört bei mir auch immer dazu-
von welchem anbieter hast du die karte gekauft ?

kannst du die touren auch empfehlen-wenn die freundin
mitfährt ?

vg
kiwi


----------



## freiraus (26. April 2010)

Karten:
http://mapfox.de/3838803140084.php
http://mapfox.de/3838803140077.php

Zwar nur 1:50.000 aber trotzdem ziemlich genau - eine Karte in der alle Wege drin sind wirst Du nicht finden...

Grüße


----------



## kieverjonny (3. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube Slowenien Mitte Mai scheint keine gute Idee
3 Grad und Regen-
ibt es denn gute Alternativen ? habe auf Istrien bike.com ein paar Touren gefahren, wer ist in der Gegend schon gefahren ?

gruss
Kiwi


----------



## freiraus (4. Mai 2010)

....3 Grad? Na ganz so schlimm ist es nicht  15° und Regen....sieht aber so aus als würde es Ende der Woche besser werden: http://www.meteo.si/

Die Routen von Istria-bike kenne ich nicht, scheinen aber hauptsächlich auf Asphalt und Schotter zu verlaufen. 
Da Du länger unten bist, könntest Du ja einen Slowenien-Urlaub mit einem Ausflug nach Istrien kombinieren - ist ja nicht allzuweit entfernt.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kieverjonny (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Peter,

danke für Deinen Wetter Link-ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob ich runter fahre oder nicht, da ich keine vernünftige Langzeitprognose zum Wetter finde.
Alternativ wird es Finale Ligurien.

vg
Thorsten


----------



## freiraus (5. Mai 2010)

....Langzeitprognose ist immer schwierig - ich denke alles was mehr als 3-5 entfernt ist lässt sich nicht wirklich verlässlich vorhersagen.

Für die Hobbymeterologen und alle die es werden wollen:
bis 180 h: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/ani/gfs/
mehr als 180h:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/ani/gfsx/

z.B. 500hPa, Niederschlag, 2m Temperatur
gaaaaanz klein rechts unten von der Bildmitte Slowenien


----------



## Pokora (11. Mai 2010)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> Ich glaube Slowenien Mitte Mai scheint keine gute Idee
> 3 Grad und Regen-
> ibt es denn gute Alternativen ? habe auf Istrien bike.com ein paar Touren gefahren, wer ist in der Gegend schon gefahren ?



Where did you find this information  ? 
It can be for Kredarica, yes.
Yes, it can happen that it snows at lower altitudes in May, but that's seldom, usually temperatures are very nice in May. But not this year... - when there is cyclone in Mediterranean sea (Genoa cyclone), than we have unpredictable weather with much rain coming from South and unfortunately it can last for weeks  And that is going on right now 

Just for information, here are average May air temperatures for different Slovenian towns from 1951 on 
http://www.arso.gov.si/novice/datoteke/025153-pot tem.jpg

In Istra temperatures in May are a bit higher, but similar (see is cold and lowers the air temperature), there are quite some trails, but they can be muddy and bramby.

it was so somewhere in the middle of Slovenia last Sunday:






As you can see - not really cold, we were wearing short sleeves 

Just come and enjoy!

Gruesse, Denis


----------



## duo (13. Mai 2010)

Boah das Bild lockt ... über Pfingsten bin ich in Bovec ^^ Ich freu mich schon tierisch. Sonst wer dort?


----------



## seblill (15. Mai 2010)

Servus Peter,

wir werden nun tatsächlich zur anständigen Sommerhitze (sofern das derzeitige Regenwetter überhaupt noch ein Ende nehmen sollte...) ein verlängertes Wochenende vom 29.07. bis zum 01.08. in Kobarid zum biken verbringen. Mittlerweile wird auch schon euer Slowenien-Führer ganz eifrig studiert.
Nachdem es nun aber nur 4 bis 5 Tage werden, schaffen wir es wohl doch nicht alle eure Touren der Umgebung abzustrampeln . Daher mal folgende Frage: Welche vier, fünf (gerne auch mehr) Touren würdest du uns denn auf jeden Fall empfehlen, wenn wir es gerne fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll und vor allen Dingen abenteuerlich haben wollen. Klar, ich weiß schon, es wird immer deine subjektive Ansicht sein, aber darum geht es mir ja auch.

Mit besten Grüßen aus München, Sebastian


----------



## freiraus (16. Mai 2010)

Servus Sebastian,

ich würde mal folgende Touren empfehlen:
- Tour 8 (nicht wenn`s zuuuu heiss ist - südseitige Auffahrt)
- Tour 20/Matajur II (auch als Variante möglich: von Kobarid los, dann dem Sent. 749 bis nach San Pietro runter und durch das Nadiza-Tal zurück - Karte Tabacco Nr. 041 hier sehr gut)
- Stol - wenn`s die Temperatur zu lässt von Süden hoch, ansonsten von Norden, Abfahrt Stol Nord, oder als schwierigere Alternative direkt nach Kobarid. habe ich hier ein paar Seiten vorher mal beschrieben...auch eine Variante zu unserer Nord-Abfahrt, markierter Wanderweg nach Staro Stelo.
- Tour 13 oder Tour 14 mit Abfahrtsvariante durch das Rodica-Tal
- Tour 23, von Kobarid aus auch mit der Auffahrtsvariante über Smast-Vrsno-Krn gut fahrbar (dann auch nicht so steil ).

Es gibt vom Matajur noch andere Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten, z.B. direkt nach Norden in Richtung Suzid, soll ganz gut sein, auch ein paar Seiten vorher beschrieben. Oder Sent. 736 nach Cepletischis....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblill (17. Mai 2010)

Servus Peter,

vielen, vielen Dank für deine Tipps.
Das hilft uns auf jeden Fall weiter, bei der Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten in der kurzen Zeit, die wir leider nur haben ein paar schöne Schmankerl genießen zu können 

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## freiraus (31. Mai 2010)

So,

mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus dem Soca-Tal - letzte Woche, Sonne, blühende Wiesen und trockene Trails  kaum zu glauben, aber war...alle Touren bis auf Mangart ohne Schnee.
Bild 1: Abfahrt durch die Narzissen vom Monte Ioannes mit Blick in die Friauler Ebene
Bild 2: Abfahrt vom Matajur auf dem Sentiero 749
Bild 3: Abfahrt vom Stol mit Blick ins Soca-Tal

Die Wettervorhersage für die kommende Woche sieht gut aus...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2010)

Ich komme! Leider erst im August


----------



## freiraus (31. Mai 2010)

...keine Angst, die Berge werden noch da sein 
Dann halt ohne blühende Wiesen...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## goegolo (31. Mai 2010)

Meine bessere Hälfte schlägt gerade 2 Wochen Spontanurlaub vor


----------



## sideshowbob (1. Juni 2010)

Also ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche in Volarje (zwischen Kobarid und Tolmin).
Vor allem bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter


----------



## duo (2. Juni 2010)

Mit viel metereologischem Glück letzte Woche ...





[1] Tour 6 / Vas na Skali





[2] Koritnica vor Mündung





[3] Tour 8 / Planina Zaprikraj - Auffahrt





[4] Tour 8 / Planina Zaprikraj - Auffahrt





[5] Tour 8 / Planina Zaprikraj - Alm





[6] Tour 8 / Planina Zaprikraj - Ausblick während der (üblen!) Tragepassage. Die Erdrutsche machen die Strecke fast untragbar. Dafür teilweise geile Abfahrt ^^ War leider nur um Bovec unterwegs, Koritnica und Soca aufwärts. Ich glaub ich muss noch einige Touren bei Kobarid und Tolmin fahren. Nächstes mal


----------



## Pokora (3. Juni 2010)

nice pictures 

if the "Erdrutsche" looks something like this






then you missed the "right" way to Planina Golobar (or you didn`t feel like carrying the bike to the "Äez Utro" pass). Or one more possibility - is there another new landslide between Predolina and Utra?

Gruesse, Denis


----------



## freiraus (3. Juni 2010)

@ duo: Schöne Fotos! 
In welchem Zustand war denn die Querung? Die Erdrutsche gibt es schon lange, der Weg ist mittlerweile Teil des "Poti Miru"=Weg des Friedens, sollte also auch einigermassen gepflegt sein.

@ Pokora: I think he didn`t miss it - the "erdrutsche" before normally look like this:


----------



## duo (3. Juni 2010)

Pfad war schon überall vorhanden, manche Stellen sahen aber recht frisch aus, weswegen die Pfadbreite noch etwas unkomfortabel war  Ist machbar, aber nur bei 100% Konzentration. Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass durch die Bezeichnung der Weg sonderlich gepflegt wird. Stellenweise ist es auch nur zu Fuß schwierig genug. Nach der Hütte (Punkt 16) findet man in ein Paar Wochen den Weg vermutlich gar nicht mehr   Kann leider nicht mit dem Zustand vergleichen, den du kennst.
Schade, dass die Abfahrt nicht so flowig bleibt wie im oberen Teil. Ist aber trotz aller Widrigkeiten eine tolle Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (5. Juni 2010)

hy leute!

war heute mit 2 kollegen von san pietro al natisone aus am matajur. start in san pietro, direkt an der kirche. 

wirklich eine schöne, aber lange tour. ca. 5h30 fahrzeit für knapp 50km und 2000hm. noch dazu mit 15kilo enduros. hat sich aber ausgezahlt. der trail runter richtung san pietro gibt schon recht was her, vor allem der untere teil ist super flowig. heut wars allerdings doch recht heiß, knapp 30° und das Refugio am Matajur leider geschlossen. quellen bzw. brunnen sind auch sehr rar in der gegend, zum schluss wurde das wasser doch recht knapp...


----------



## Deleted 4950 (6. Juni 2010)

Alle Jahre wieder, diesmal etwas früher (am nächsten WE - 12./13. Juni 2010) veranstalten wir die http://www.bike-days.de

Peter Immich und Michael Kemmler, die Autoren von dem Bike-Guide "SLOWENIEN - 30 Mountainbiketouren im Soca-Tal"  werden uns am Samstag Abend Ihr Bikerevier mit einer Diashow vorstellen. 

Das Fahrtechnik-Training der bike days ist schon so gut wie ausgebucht, aber für die Rundfahrt gibt es noch genügend Startplätze (9,- Euro inkl. Streckenverpflegung)

Wir freuen uns auf Euch ))


----------



## sideshowbob (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Sitze mit dem Handy hier deshalb ist SuFu recht schwer. Kennt jemand einen bike-Shop in kobarid oder tolmin der bei einer defekten formula-bremse helfen kann?

Danke


----------



## Pokora (7. Juni 2010)

Veb Company, Tolmin, Cankarjeva 3, Tel. 05 3811464

They sell Cube bikes, so they should have spare parts for Formula 

http://www.veb-company.si/lokacije.php


----------



## freiraus (7. Juni 2010)

Servus,

bei Marko in Tolmin!
in der kleinen Straße im Zentrum (Cankarjeva 3) gegenüber dem Hotel Krn auf der linken Seite (VEB Company), Tel.+386(0)5 3811464.
Gut ausgestattet und top Service.

Grüße, auch an Marko,
Peter


----------



## sideshowbob (9. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Adresse. Uns wurde super geholfen.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sideshowbob (14. Juni 2010)

So, wieder eine tolle Woche in Slowenien verbracht.
Unterkunft war http://www.blazar.si/ in Volarje zwischen Kobarid und Tolmin.

Waren zu sechst und hatten Apartment 1+3. Wohnung war einfach super!

Unsere Touren waren immer von Volarje aus, teilweise mit kleinen Variationen/Umwegen. Wenn es im Guide eine "schwerere" alternative Abfahrt gab haben wir die genommen (und nie bereut!):

*Kapella Bes*: Auffahrt mit Tragepassage 15-30 min wegen heftigem Schlamm oder zu Steil/Steinig. Die Abfahrt ist es allemal wert! Einfach extrem flowig!

*Spik* mit Umwegen: Verdammt gehts da teilweise Steil bergauf  Bergab im oberen Teil sehr schön (vorsicht Stahlseil der alten Lastenbahn!)aber in der Mitte für uns ein 500m Tragestück wegen zu grobem Geröll.

*Kolorvat 1*: Auffahrt inzwischen zu fast 100% Asphalt. Wie im Guide vermutet. Trotzdem sehr angenehme Steigungen und top Aussichten. Bergab schön aber mit Asphaltanteilen.

*Stol Süd*: Bergauf die Pest. Grober Schotter/Steine macht selbst die moderate Steigung zur Nervenprobe. Abfahrt top!

*Planina Lom *: Auffahrt einfach. Abfahrt mit ca. 1,2km Schieben/Tragen/Fahren auf Pfad an Hang. Bei uns zusätzlich mit riskanter Kletteraktion nach Erdrutsch. Abfahrt eher langweilig (feiner Schotter)
Haben uns bei der Hütte Planina Stador auch mal an Frica rangewagt. Das war das eigentlich Abenteuer.  
Wir wussten nur das es aus Käse und Ei bestehen soll und in der Gegend um Tolmin ein traditionelles Essen ist.  
Tja ich hoffe wir hatten einen eher schlechten (und schlecht gelaunten) Koch denn mit einem "Klumpen" aus Käse und Ei in einer TONNE Fett rausfrittiert haben wir nicht gerechnet... Ölsee im Teller sozusagen.
Hatten auf dem Rest der Tour noch viel Freude damit :kotz:
"Gute" Rezepte dazu sind gerne Willkommen. Wir können nicht glauben das das so zubereitet wird  

*Magozd *: lockeres Ausrollen ... Aber schon wegen der traumhaften Brückenquerung über die Soca ein Tip. Links die Treppe runter ist sogar ein kleiner "Sandstrand" zum erfrischen  

Alles in allem wieder eine Traumwoche mit tollem Wetter!

PS: Bilder werden nachgereicht!


----------



## freiraus (15. Juni 2010)

> Spik mit Umwegen: Verdammt gehts da teilweise Steil bergauf  Bergab im oberen Teil sehr schön (vorsicht Stahlseil der alten Lastenbahn!)aber in der Mitte für uns ein 500m Tragestück wegen zu grobem Geröll.


....es geht noch steiler - ich sag nur Mrzi vrh...



> Kolorvat 1: Auffahrt inzwischen zu fast 100% Asphalt. Wie im Guide vermutet. Trotzdem sehr angenehme Steigungen und top Aussichten. Bergab schön aber mit Asphaltanteilen.


Jep, Straße war bereits im Jahr drauf (2008) kpl. asphaltiert - die Abfahrt konnten wir mittlerweile auf 0% Asphalt runterschrauben - den (sehr schönen) Mittelteil habe ich letztes/dieses Jahr entdeckt.
Wegbeschreibung: Bei Punkt 10 dem Schotterweg unterhalb der Hütte leicht links bergauf folgen, nach ca. 900 m bei Almgelände der Wegtrasse rechts bergab folgen. Der Weg mündet bei den Quellen auf die Straße, gegenüber führt ein unscheinbarer Pfad gegen die Fahrtrichtung bergab (am linken Rand der "Parkbucht"(Schotterfläche). Die ersten 100 m muss man etwas schieben, dann geht`s mit viel Flow bergab! Der Pfad mündet bei Punkt 11 auf die Straße.



> Stol Süd: Bergauf die Pest. Grober Schotter/Steine macht selbst die moderate Steigung zur Nervenprobe. Abfahrt top!


....nichts gegen den Zustand früher - da lagen die Steine, die jetzt am Wegesrand liegen AUF der Straße.......ich denke, trotzdem eine der schönsten Auffahrten (wenn`s nicht zu heiss ist)!



> Planina Lom :..Bei uns zusätzlich mit riskanter Kletteraktion nach Erdrutsch....


...scheint neu zu sein...




> haben uns bei der Hütte Planina Stador auch mal an Frica rangewagt. Das war das eigentlich Abenteuer.


....eigentlich ganz lecker, aber für gutes Essen lieber weiter bis zur Planina Razor radln...auf der Stador schmeckst so wie der Hüttenwirt aussieht...etwas unheimlich...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (15. Juni 2010)

p.s. wir haben noch Plätze für die Transslowenien frei!

http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/

http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/galerie/transslowenien-september-2009


Na? Wie wär`s mir Ausblicken wie diesem hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (16. Juni 2010)

Artikel über Slowenien im neuen BIKE

http://www.avaxdownload.com/magazines/157371-bike-july-2010.html

ab Seite 72


----------



## shushuk (17. Juni 2010)

ad Planina Lom



freiraus schrieb:


> ...scheint neu zu sein...



Nicht ganz, Ende April war ich auf der Runde unterwegs, kann die Kletteraktion bestätigen. In einigen Rinnen sind Erdrutsche runtergekommen, es war quasi neu zu spuren. Ein nicht allzu gemütliches Unterfangen, bei dem ich froh war, zu 2. zu sein, um gemeinsam die Bikes drüberhieven zu können. Verschärft wurde das Ganze durch einen Steinschlag, der in der Nebenrinne runtergekommen ist, in der wir 10 min vorher noch waren... Erstaunlich, wie schnell man plötzlich beim Klettern werden kann 

Aber wie ihr geschrieben habt - damit muss man halt immer rechnen, die Wegpflege ist mit österr./deutschen Zuständen oft nicht vergleichbar.
Ansonsten aber eine sehr schöne Runde!


----------



## OstNarr (21. Juni 2010)

Hab da nen kleines Riesenproblem:

Meine Freundin und ich wollten Mitte August von München nach Slowenien düsen. Wunschziel war der Campingplatz nördlich von Most na Soci.
Nachdem wir den MTB-Slowenienführer gierigst verschlungen hatten, sind wir heute voller Vorfreude nun zum DB Schalter geschlendert.

Bis jetzt kein Problem - richtig!

Es ist nicht möglich eine Hinfhrt vom 7.-14.8 zu buchen, da alle Reservierungen für Fahrräder in diesem Zeitraum bereits vergeben sind.
Von der Rückfahrt im Zeitraum vom 24.-28.8 möchte ich erst gar nicht sprechen.

Also sind wir schleunigst zur Autovermietung gelatscht.
Dort wurde unser Lächeln auch nicht in unsere Gesichter zurückgezaubert. 
Mir ist keine Autovermietung bekannt, deren Wagen man auch nur ungefähr in unserer Wunschregion abgeben könnte.
Die meisten Leihwagen dürften wir nichteinmal nach Slowenen einführen. Vom Preis ganz abgesehen.

Die Frage wie wir nun nach Slowenien kommen könnten, können wir momentan nur beantworten mit:

gar nicht!

Ein schwitzender LKW-Fahrer mit Truckstop im Kassettenlaufwerk wäre ne top Lösung.
Solange die Räder mitkommen...

Wenn jemand von euch ne Idee hat würds uns riesig freuen.

Mitfahrgelegenheit, Gruppenzusammenschluss, Busunternhemen...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pokora (21. Juni 2010)

try with 
http://www.economycarrentals.com

on their web page they have these limitations:

Across the border rentals :
are allowed into the following countries : Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Great Britain, Ireland, Italy, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland.
Cross Border Rentals are allowed to the following countries, but not with Audi, BMW, Mercedes, VW, Porsche and all Special Cars, Automatic and Offroader: Croatia, Czech Republic, Hungary, Poland, Slovakia, Slovenia.
Please note that in case one of the above models is presented as example car, this group is not allowed.
It is also allowed to enter the last mentioned countries with all vehicles of car groups M, M+ and M1 (including MB Vito, MB Viano, MB V class and MB Vaneo) and vans.
Cross border card must be ordered at the time of booking.
In case of offence against Cross Border & Territorial Restrictions all insurances lose their validity.

this means you have to rent a non German car


----------



## Hufi (22. Juni 2010)

Hey probiert's mal am Busbahnhof. Viele wissen es nicht aber es gibt Buslinien durch ganz Europa. Nur hat in D die gute alte DB das Monopol darauf. Ja auch auf Langstreckenbusse. Aber es gibt Verbindungen. Zumindest bis Ljubiana sollte möglich sein. Von dort mit der slowenischen Bahn. 
Anderer Vorschlag München ist nicht weit von Salzburg. Ergo fragt mal bei der ÖBB nach. Da ist sicher noch was machbar. Und von M nach SL sollte ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## goegolo (23. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten bei Sixt keine Probleme einen Mietwagen für Slowenien zu buchen, der Preis für eine Woche Mietzeit war auch akzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g-spot (23. Juni 2010)

Das kann ich bestätigen.
Darf z.B. auch nicht mit den dt. Premiummarken bei Europcar oder Sixt nach Slo, oder Kroatien. Aber mit einem Ford Mondeo geht das Problemlos. Der hat auch Platz.
Tip: Monatsmiete ab und an günstiger als 2-3 Wochen. Das ist meine Sixt Erfahrung als Platinumkunde. Evtl. auch jemand greifen der oft mietet und über seine Rabattkonditionen mieten. Geht auch normalerweise problemlos.

Ansonsten zur Seite: Toll und kann ich nachvollziehen. Slowenien ist ein nettes Fleckchen. Bin ach gerade am überlegen, ob ich bei meiner Tourplanung mehr Slo einpacken soll. Nach Koper muss ich auf alle Fälle.


----------



## snowisfree (25. Juni 2010)

Servus,

sind gerade noch in Slowenien und ziehen weiter an die Küste.

Den Führer von Peter können wir nur empfehlen, echt super. Da sind Touren beschrieben, die man sicherlich so nie gefunden hätte. 

Leider nagt an den Touren aber auch der Zahn der Zeit. Daher hier ein kleiner Update:

*Tour 27 / Wegpunkt 11:*
Anscheinend gab es zum Erstellungszeitpunkt nur einen Wegweiser. Jetzt gibt es zwei. Wenn man dem offensichtlichen (dem rechten / Beschriftung "Tolmina Ravne") folgt, kann man klettern, aber nicht biken. Daher dem "Tolmina Ravne mutjeras" folgen. Dann kommt man auch auf den Maultierpfad.

*Tour 24 / ab Wegpunkt 11:*
Wer hier dem normalen Weg folgt kommt zu beschriebenen Brücke an Wegpunkt 15. Die Brücke ist jetzt halb eingefallen, wir haben es nicht riskiert darüber zu gehen. Ggf. kann man etwas weiter oben bei wenig Wasser den Fluss überqueren. Wir hatten viel Wasser.....

*Tour 24 / ab Wegpunkt 12:*
Der Hauptweg scheint links zu gehen, hier aber den rechten nehmen.

*Tour 24 / ab Wegpunkt 14:*
Die alte Wegtrasse sieht man kaum mehr. Ich schau mal ob ich ein Foto dazu habe.

Gruß
SnowIsFree


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Juni 2010)

snowisfree schrieb:


> *Tour 27 / Wegpunkt 11:*
> Anscheinend gab es zum Erstellungszeitpunkt nur einen Wegweiser. Jetzt gibt es zwei. Wenn man dem offensichtlichen (dem rechten / Beschriftung "Tolmina Ravne") folgt, *kann man klettern, aber nicht biken*. Daher dem "Tolmina Ravne mutjeras" folgen. Dann kommt man auch auf den Maultierpfad.




so schlimm ist es auch nicht -da ist doch ne Haltestange in den Fels eingelassen und es geht nur ca. 30m in die Tiefe und der Weg ist mind. 40cm breit 

Wir sollten mal eine Umfrage starten um rauszufinden, wieviele schon an besagter Stelle standen


----------



## freiraus (25. Juni 2010)

@snowisfree

Vielen Dank für Deine aktuellen Meldungen!



> Tour 24 / ab Wegpunkt 11:


...das mit der Brücke wurde uns schon berichtet, wir konnten es aber leider noch nicht selber kontrollieren, wird nachgeholt (und wenn`s sein muss, bauen wir eine neue  )



> Tour 27 / Wegpunkt 11:


...wer sich genau an unsere Wegpunktbeschreibung hält (Pfeilrichtung!) sollte (in Kombination mit unserere Karte) auf den richtigen Weg gelangen - aber stimmt, dort steht 2mal Tol. Ravne, also etwas missverständlich. 2008 sah der Wegweiser so aus (s.u.) - ist das noch aktuell?
Hier dem Weg der auf dem zweiten Foto zu sehen ist folgen, also links am Baum vorbei.

Viel Spaß noch in Slowenien!
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## sunflash (27. Juni 2010)

Hi, leider war die SuFu nicht so recht ergiebig. Weiß jemand, ob die Slowenen radtaugliche Wege von Gorice nach Süden Richtung kroatischer Grenze ausgezeichnet haben? (idealerweise Podgorje/Jelovice, siehe hier : http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3838533 )


----------



## freiraus (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

meines Wissens nein - falls Du schnell (und schön) vorwärts kommen möchtest würde ich Dir empfehlen eine auf kleinen Nebenstraßen durch die Karstregion zu fahren - grob gesagt über Stanjel - Sezana - Kozina - Podgorje. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich viele Möglichkeiten für Abstecher auf die umliegenden Berge/Hügel.
Bei Podgorje habe ich mal so etwas wie ein Schild mit Radfahrer drauf gesehen, der Weg geht aber nicht zur Grenze.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## sunflash (29. Juni 2010)

Danke, ich hab mir das schon halb gedacht. Es geht mir wirklich darum das Stück zügig, aber ohne gefährlichen Verkehr, hinter mich zu bringen. Ab Podgorje fahre ich dann eh besser auf der Hauptstrasse, wegen der Grenze.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## snowisfree (29. Juni 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> @snowisfree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, der sieht jetzt anders aus. Der nach links weisende hat einen Zusatz "Mutjeras" oder so ähnlich. War verdammt nah an Maultier, deswegen sind wir ihn im zweiten Ansatz gefahren. Wir hatten eure Karte dabei. Über die Alm hat halt zwei Interpretationen und da stand was von rechts.

Die Brücke ist halb eingestürzt, das Zauntor davor mit Stacheldraht nicht öffenbar. Gerne wieder aufbauen, da müsst ihr halt einen der zwei Stützbalken ersetzen und die wieder mit einer Fahrbahndecke versehen. Dummerweise habe ich kein Foto gemacht....


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2010)

snowisfree schrieb:


> ... und die wieder mit einer Fahrbahndecke versehen. Dummerweise habe ich kein Foto gemacht....



Könnte man ja die Kuhfladen nehmen, die da haufenweise runliegen und den Stachelddraht  ...vielleicht schau ich da in drei Wochen nochmal vorbei und mach ein Foto. Wo die Auffahrt so schön ist  . 

Noch jemand bei Vili vom 18 bis 25.7. ?


----------



## MiB1392 (6. Juli 2010)

snowisfree schrieb:


> Die Brücke ist halb eingestürzt, das Zauntor davor mit Stacheldraht nicht öffenbar. Gerne wieder aufbauen, da müsst ihr halt einen der zwei Stützbalken ersetzen und die wieder mit einer Fahrbahndecke versehen. Dummerweise habe ich kein Foto gemacht....



Status Anfang Juni:




war wackelig, aber wie man sieht, ist das Pedal im Bildrand unten zu sehen. Die (im Bild rechte )Wellblech-Abdeckung ist noch einigermaßen stabil.
Aber das Tor ist, wie geschrieben, verrammelt und mit Stacheldraht bewehrt.

Grüße,
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (7. Juli 2010)

Klasse Eindrücke hier...ich bin am überlegen spontan dort einen Bikeurlaub zu machen


----------



## freiraus (19. Juli 2010)

....und wir haben immer noch Plätze frei:

Transslowenien vom 11.09. bis 18.9. und 25.9. bis 2.10.
Eine schöne Alternative zu den gängigen Transalp-Routen!

http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/

http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/galerie/...september-2009

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (4. August 2010)

Servus,

wir haben immer noch ein paar Plätze frei:
Transslowenien  - vom 11.09. bis 18.9. könnt Ihr mit uns von den Bergen/durch die Berge bis ans Meer radln!

http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## hg_now (4. August 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> ...wenn´s normal mit den Verkaufzahlen weitergeht evtl. nächste Saison.



sind dann auch die Tippfehler korrigiert? ;-)


----------



## freiraus (4. August 2010)

> sind dann auch die Tippfehler korrigiert? ;-)



...welchem Fehla mainst du?


----------



## hg_now (4. August 2010)

Hab das Buch grad nicht da. Aber an Boarder-Crossing kann ich mich noch erinnern - Skater oder Boarder haben wir aber nicht getroffen


----------



## freiraus (4. August 2010)

Boarder-Crossing....autsch. Ja - das haben wir tausendmal gelesen (und auch andere!) und dann nach Druck das Buch aufgeschlagen - Huch!....kommt davon wenn man zuviele (Board-)Sportarten macht 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## seblill (8. August 2010)

Wir haben vergangene Woche unseren ersten Bike-Aufenthalt in Slowenien beendet - leider, verdammt schade, war einfach viel zu gut, um zu beenden  .
Wir hatten unser Basislager in Kobarid aufgeschlagen und haben auch von dort aus unsere Touren gestartet. Vielen Dank nochmal an dich Peter für deine Touren-Tipps.
Es war einfach nur geil!!!!!!!!!! Super Touren, geniale Trails und fantastische Umgebung. Dadurch dass es zuvor geregnet hatte, war es anfangs ziemlich nass. Da waren einige Trails echte Harakiri-Kommandos (z. B. Tour 12, 17 und 18). Die Bikes schauen nun etwas vermöbelt aus....möchte nicht wissen, wie ich ohne Fully ausgesehen hätte 
Nächstes Jahr sind wir auf jeden Fall wieder dort. Euer Führer hat mittlerweile einige mehrere Leute in die Gegend gebracht. Sind doch erstaunlicherweise immer wieder auf Biker gestoßen und - wer hätts gedacht - alle waren entweder mit einem originalen oder zumindest einem kopierten Roadbook eures Buches unterwegs. Interessanterweise trafen wir auch auf eine slowenische Truppe, die einen auffallend ähnlichen (slowenischen) Führer hatten, der auch noch einige weitere Varianten aufzeigte. Es scheint wohl, dass diese wunderbare Bikeregion bald wohl kein wirklicher Geheimtipp mehr bleiben wird.
Und auch von meiner Seite, wie von einigen Schreibern zuvor schon mehrfach wiederholt wurde: Riesen-Lob für euer Buch!!! Da ist für alle ne Menge Schweiß aber auch Adrenalin drin zu finden 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## freiraus (9. August 2010)

> Wir haben vergangene Woche unseren ersten Bike-Aufenthalt in Slowenien beendet - leider, verdammt schade, war einfach viel zu gut


...so geht`s uns auch nach Jahren noch jedes mal...das freut uns natürlich wenn`s gefallen hat!



> Euer Führer hat mittlerweile einige mehrere Leute in die Gegend gebracht. Sind doch erstaunlicherweise immer wieder auf Biker gestoßen und - wer hätts gedacht - alle waren entweder mit einem originalen oder zumindest einem kopierten Roadbook eures Buches unterwegs.


Es müssten auf jeden Fall mehr sein als noch vor 2-3 Jahren - da haben wir so gut wie niemand getroffen. Aber ich denke die Region "verträgt" das, viele der Wege waren ja bis zum Erscheinen unseres Führer so gut wie gar nicht in Gebrauch, letztendlich wird sich aber erst in den nächsten Jahren sagen lassen wo die Entwicklung hingeht.....die kopierten Roadbooks waren für den Eigengebrauch, hoffe ich, sonst müssen wir mal Kontrollen durchführen 



> Interessanterweise trafen wir auch auf eine slowenische Truppe, die einen auffallend ähnlichen (slowenischen) Führer hatten, der auch noch einige weitere Varianten aufzeigte. Es scheint wohl, dass diese wunderbare Bikeregion bald wohl kein wirklicher Geheimtipp mehr bleiben wird.


Auffallend ähnlich ja, ursprünglich war es von dem slowenischen Verlag angedacht unseren Führer ins Slowenische zu übersetzen. Woran es letztendlich gescheitert ist wissen wir auch nicht 100%ig. Man hat sich dann entschlossen, das Buch einen Local verfassen zu lassen. Dass macht natürlich Sinn - der Autor ist auch mittlerweile ein guter Bekannter  Wir waren dann aber doch etwas "überrascht" wie ähnlich v.a. das Layout der Roadbooks geworden ist....
Die Touren in dem Führer sind teilweise mehr oder weniger gleich bzw. ähnlich, mit ein paar Varianten, ja, er deckt auch das Gebiet südlich von Tolmin noch mit ab. Gibt`s bisher nur auf Slowenisch.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (19. August 2010)

Servus,

fahrt ihr im September eigentlich persönlich mit, oder überlasst ihr das den Lokalguides?


----------



## freiraus (23. August 2010)

Servus,

wenn Du den Termin vom 29.9. bis 3.10. im Soca-Tal meinst (http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/): Das  überlassen wir dem Local - allerdings heisst er auch Peter 
Im Moment ist aber noch nicht sicher ob die Tour stattfindet, da wir unter der Mind.Teilnehmerzahl liegen.

Defintiv stattfinden tut die Transslowenien von 11.9. bis 18.9., guiden wird die Tour Dominik http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/guides/
Und: Wir haben noch Plätze frei!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## KongoApe (29. August 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> @cvey: Tipp: auf der RÃ¼ckfahrt in Bled aussteigen und durch das Radovna-Tal nach Mojstrana radln, mÃ¶glichst Jesenice meiden, das ist die hÃ¤Ãlichste Stadt in Slowenien....


 
0-Ahnung und noch dazu vÃ¶llig falsch.
Triest/Trst ist die hÃ¤sslichste Stadt in SLO

Weiss jemand ob die Abfahrt am Vogl/Vogel ( Crni Graben ) offiziell gesperrt ist? 
Und warum ist die Nordseite vom Bohinj-See f. mtb gesperrt?  fahr da immer rumm! 
Gibt es in Pokljuka(Langlaufzentrum) offizielle mtb-Strecken, welche frei-gegeben sind?
Ist die Auf-, bzw. Abfahrt in Velika Planina ( Kamnik ) gesperrt? Oder werden Fahrradfahrer dort nur geduldet? hvala


info:
wer unabhÃ¤ngig vom wlan ein eigenen i-nternetz-Zugang f. Slo benÃ¶tigt; sim-card hier:
http://www.mobitel.si/english/services/day-after-day.aspx
Kosten: 1 day 5 â¬ // 3 days 10 â¬ // 10 days 20 â¬
APN: mobitel // user: internet // pass: mobitel


----------



## Pokora (29. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> 0-Ahnung und noch dazu völlig falsch.
> Triest/Trst ist die hässlichste Stadt in SLO


"Fortunately" Trst is not in SLO 



> Weiss jemand ob die Abfahrt am Vogl/Vogel ( Crni Graben ) offiziell gesperrt ist?
> Und warum ist die Nordseite vom Bohinj-See f. mtb gesperrt?  fahr da immer rumm!
> Gibt es in Pokljuka(Langlaufzentrum) offizielle mtb-Strecken, welche frei-gegeben sind?


Officially everything is gesperrt (forbidden to bike), especially within Triglav National Park (and Bohinj belongs to it). Fortunately there are not many controls (yet).



> Ist die Auf-, bzw. Abfahrt in Velika Planina ( Kamnik ) gesperrt? Oder werden Fahrradfahrer dort nur geduldet? hvala


Aufahrt to Velika Planina is ok, it is on unpaved road (which is used by cars as well). We go quite often there and I can say we are tolerated. The only problem can be descent to Dolski graben which is used also by downhill bikers (who usually don`t drive slow and it can,m lead to conflicts with mountaineers).

In general I can say that bikers are tolerated and accepted by mountaineers, it depends on the way we behave  I don`t have bad experiences (till now)

Gruesse, Denis


----------



## KongoApe (2. September 2010)

hallo
do u`ve got any adress f. service-provider(service-list) in the north-slovenija ( bohinj/Kamnik/Krajn/Bovec-Soca aso. ) 
hvala


----------



## Pokora (2. September 2010)

what kind of service-provider?

it can be
- bike repair
- bus/train connections....

plz specify


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (3. September 2010)

Pokora schrieb:


> what kind of service-provider?
> 
> it can be
> - bike repair
> ...



ja, bike repair + parts-shop


----------



## bern (5. September 2010)

habe einen beruflichen aufenthalt in kärnten um einen tag verlängert und bin die "grosse" matajur-runde aus dem bücherl gefahren (nr.20).

1. gratulation und danke an die autoren! nicht nur, dass die touren super recherchiert und intelligent angelegt sind - das buch ist so geschrieben, dass man es echt gern liest. 

2. die gegend gehört wohl zu den schönsten, die die ostalpen zu bieten haben (und ich komm viel rum in die berg')

3. würde man ein ähnliches buch über manche gegenden bei uns in österreich schreiben, würde man bis zum sanktnimmerleinstag von grossgrundbesitzern geklagt werden...

zur tour selbst: ich bin am tiefsten punkt der tour gestartet (ortschaft savogna), dort ist auch ein brunnen, wo man das "bier danach" einkühlen kann. 
so erschütternd der hintergrund davon ist: die alten militärstrassen eignen sich perfekt zum raufradeln, sind nie steil, sehr schön angelegt und nach fast 100 jahren noch immer in einem super zustand, auch dort, wo sie nicht instand gehalten werden.
die hütte am berg ist für alpengaudi-gewöhnte leute etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, nach langem suchen haben sie dann doch ein doserl bier für mich gefunden. lustiges bezahlsystem über freiwillige spende.
die kletterei über den gipfel runter erfordert etwas trittsicherheit und vor allem gutes schuhwerk!
das erste stück des downhills führt über einen tw. gemauerten maultierpfad - absolut traumhaft mit gutem fully. mit hardtail sollte man sich nachher die bandscheiben wechseln lassen. 
der 2. teil des downhills ist zwar nicht schwer, ist aber meiner meinung nicht ganz ohne - wenn man mit den vorangegangenen 1800hm bergauf und dem rüttel-maultierpfad schon eher an der konditionellen grenze angelangt ist. tw. rutschige stellen, die konzentration verlangen.

alles in allem wahnsinnstour im besten sinn!!!

bernhard


----------



## foresterali (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
bin nächste Woche evtl. einen Tag in Kärnten zum arbeiten und wollte gerne einen Tag dranhängen um endlich mal eine Tour aus eurem super Führer nachzufahren. Welche könnt ihr denn da besonders empfehlen, um einen besonders guten eindruck von diesem wohl wirklich schönem Gebiet zu bekommen.
Ich werde wohl alleine unterwegs sein und die Nacht auf dem von euch hier schon öfter erwähnten Campingplatz verbringen.
Da das Wetter diese Woche ziemlich nass ist wäre es auch gut zu wissen welche tour bei nassen bedingungen eher zu empfehlen wäre..

Grüsse
Alex


----------



## bern (7. September 2010)

hat schon vorteile wenn man zu die kärntner arbeiten fährt...hab ich genauso gemacht.

die von mir oben beschriebene tour (matajur; tour 20) ist wunderschön, allerdings ist der mittlere teil der abfahrt bei feuchtem wetter sicher nicht so ohne, da lehmig und ausserdem "hängt" der weg seitlich. 
evtl. in diesem bereich auf strassen ausweichen oder überhaupt eine andere abfahrt vom berg wählen. 

ich hab im "lazar" in kobarid campiert. bietet den vorteil einer chilligen bar mit gutem essen und einem offenen feuer im gastgarten zum aufwärmen.

bernhard


----------



## goegolo (7. September 2010)

bern schrieb:


> ...
> ich hab im "lazar" in kobarid campiert. bietet den vorteil einer chilligen bar mit gutem essen und einem offenen feuer im gastgarten zum aufwärmen.
> 
> bernhard



Das kann ich bestätigen, bei Starkregen hat uns der Betreiber auch schon einen Platz am Ofen in der Hütte angeboten. Schlechtwettertauglich ist die Tour über Zaga und den Stol (Tour 17 oder 18), da die Pisten bergauf und bergab größtenteils aus Schotter bestehen.


----------



## mw.dd (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

wir waren vom 21-30.8.10 im Soca-Tal im Camp Vili, sind die Touren 18, 21, 22, 27 aus dem Führer nachgefahren und waren im Bikepark Kanin.

Zum Camp: Einfach und gemütlich; eine stabile Stromversorgung und wärmeres (Dusch-)Wasser wären schön gewesen. Außerdem gibt es keinen Imbiss und auch keine Möglichkeit, morgens Brot o.ä. zu erwerben; der nächste Laden ist meiner Kenntnis nach in Tolmin (und hat auch Sonntags geöffnet). Das ist jetzt keine Meckerei, sondern nur ein Hinweis für die, die so wie wir spät am Samstag anreisen.

Tour 22: War als einfache Einsteigertour gedacht, um eine der mitreisenden Damen für das MTBiken überhaupt und das Soca-Tal im speziellen zu begeistern. Ist nicht gelungen (lag aber nicht an der Tour an sich). Auch ich fand das jetzt nicht so toll: auf einer breiten Naturstraße bis zu einer Alm, dann ein kurzes Stück schöne MTB-Strecke, dann einen bergauf größtenteils unfahrbaren Schotterweg bis zu einer Wiese - und denselben Weg retour... Die Bar Koritka ist schön 

Tour 27: Lohnenswert; lange, aber einfache Auffahrt, schöne Hütte (Planina Razor) ganz oben, teilweise etwas anspruchsvollere Abfahrt. Es werden leider auch etliche Höhenmeter auf Asphalt vernichtet. Und der Versuch, den beschriebenen Abzweig von der Straße doch noch zu erwischen, endete für mich in den Dornen und Nesseln abseits des Pfades  War trotzdem toll.
Auf einem Teil der Tour (kurz vor dem Ende) waren gerade Betonierungsarbeiten im Gange, leider ohne Absperrung - ein paar Betonspritzer behält mein Rad als Andenken. Und ich werde mich wohl ewig an die langen Gesichter der Arbeiter erinnern...

Bikepark Kanin: Unfreundliche Kartenverkäuferin - die Tageskarten für MTB ab 11:00Uhr, die auf dem Prospekt standen, wollte sie uns nicht verkaufen.
Die Strecke ist selbst auf den einfacheren Teilen für mich zu anspruchsvoll, ein Teil der Holzbauten zudem reparaturbedürftig.
Fazit: Muss ich nicht wieder haben...

Tour 18: Zum Glück schien an dem Tag nicht durchgängig die Sonne, die Auffahrt zehrt auch so schon genug. Aber das Panorama vom Kammweg ist wirklich großartig...
Wir haben die beschriebene Abfahrt nach Trnovo ob Soci gewählt und uns damit ca. 15min. bergab schieben eingehandelt (ab dem Gatter nach der Schafweide bis zu der verfallenen Hütte). Dieser Abschnitt hat aufgrund seiner Steilheit, der Wurzelteppiche, enger Kehren und dichtstehender Bäume mindestens S3+ verdient. Der Rest ist dann problemlos, nur waren die Steine auf dem alten Karrenweg im unteren Teil wegen des Regens des letzten Tages etwas rutschig. 
Die Tour insgesamt kann ich aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Zur Tour 21 kann ich nichts sagen, da wir uns an diesem Tag aufgeteilt hatten (und ich die Tour 18 gewählt).

Euer Tourenführer ist übrigens jeden Cent wert; hervorragende Beschreibung (sogar die Schafe waren noch dieselben  ), sehr gute Roadbooks - eigentlich braucht man kein GPS mehr.


----------



## KongoApe (7. September 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> ja, bike repair + parts-shop



lt. tour-Führer wird dieser Laden empfohlen:
http://www.veb-company.si/kontakt.php
:: PE3 Tolmin :: Cankarjeva 3, Tolmin,  tel: 05/381 14 64 
Öffnungszeiten: Mo-Fr: 10:00 do 12:00 // 14:00 do 18:00 //Sa: 9:00 do 12:00


----------



## hg_now (7. September 2010)

Reperaturtechnisch kann ich Markos VEB-Company auch empfehlen. Supernetter, schneller Mechaniker. Hat uns auch gleich einen netten Singletrail verraten - noch konnten wir ihn nicht fahren, weils regnet und saukalt ist 
Shopauswahl ist leider nicht soo riesig, aber für neue Pedale hats gereicht ;-)


----------



## freiraus (8. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort - freut mich aber, dass hier mittlerweile die Diskussion auch ohne uns am Leben gehalten wird und das Soca-Tal offensichtlich ein paar neue "Fans" hat.

@bern
Danke für`s Lob!
Und: Da hast Du Dir wirklich eine der besten Abfahrten ausgesucht - wie schon öfters erwähnt kann sie auf dem 749 auch bis San Pietro fortgesetzt werden, dann ist es besser in Kobarid zu starten und von San Pietro ohne größeren Höhenunterschied zurück nach Kobarid durch das Nadiza-Tal zurück zu radln.


> die kletterei über den gipfel runter erfordert etwas trittsicherheit und vor allem gutes schuhwerk!
> das erste stück des downhills führt über einen tw. gemauerten maultierpfad - absolut traumhaft mit gutem fully. mit hardtail sollte man sich nachher die bandscheiben wechseln lassen.


die Kletterei kann man - als leichtere variante - folgendermassen umgehen: bike an der Hütte zurücklassen/mit auf den Gipfel nehmen, dann zurück zur Hütte, hier leicht rechts auf dem markierten Wanderweg durch ein paar Felsen, diesem bergab folgen - ab und zu muss man aufgrund der Steine noch mal absteigen, der Weg trifft dann am Punkt 11 wieder auf die Abfahrtsroute. Hier hat man dann die Wahl zwischen dem etwas holprigen Maultierpfad und dem leichteren, flüssig zu fahrenden 749.
Wie Du schreibst  - bei Regen oder kurz danach kann`s, vor allem im weiteren Verlauf sehr "schmierig" werden, da der Weg hauptsächlich auf erdigem Boden verläuft - bei trockenen Verhältnissen eine super Abfahrt!

@ mw.dd
Danke ebenfalls für`s Lob - die Schafe gehören uns 


> Tour 27: Lohnenswert; lange, aber einfache Auffahrt, schöne Hütte (Planina Razor) ganz oben, teilweise etwas anspruchsvollere Abfahrt. Es werden leider auch etliche Höhenmeter auf Asphalt vernichtet.


....da gibt es wohl noch einen Wanderweg alternativ zum Asphalt - den müssen wir selber noch ausprobieren - wir werden berichten...



> Tour 18: ..Wir haben die beschriebene Abfahrt nach Trnovo ob Soci gewählt und uns damit ca. 15min. bergab schieben eingehandelt (ab dem Gatter nach der Schafweide bis zu der verfallenen Hütte). Dieser Abschnitt hat aufgrund seiner Steilheit, der Wurzelteppiche, enger Kehren und dichtstehender Bäume mindestens S3+ verdient. Der Rest ist dann problemlos, nur waren die Steine auf dem alten Karrenweg im unteren Teil wegen des Regens des letzten Tages etwas rutschig.
> Die Tour insgesamt kann ich aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


...wohl gemerkt: Dieser "Weg" ist die offizielle Radroute!  Dafür ist sie wirklich nicht im besten Zustand.....ich bin ca. die Hälfte gefahren (es war trocken), meine Freundin hat geschoben - ca. 10  bis 15 min.
Der alte, mit Steinen gepflasterte Karrenweg ist dagegen in erstaunlich gutem Zustand, aber wie Du sagst, bei Nässe sehr rutschig.



> Bikepark Kanin: Unfreundliche Kartenverkäuferin - die Tageskarten für MTB ab 11:00Uhr, die auf dem Prospekt standen, wollte sie uns nicht verkaufen.
> Die Strecke ist selbst auf den einfacheren Teilen für mich zu anspruchsvoll, ein Teil der Holzbauten zudem reparaturbedürftig.
> Fazit: Muss ich nicht wieder haben..


...das hören wir nicht zum ersten mal - fliegt evtl. bei der nächsten Auflage zugunsten einer "richtigen" Tour raus....

@ foresterali
wie goegolo schreibt wären bei Nässe die Touren auf den Stol eine Möglichkeit, als Auffahrt Stol Süd und als Abfahrt evtl. dann besser Stol Nord, aus o.g. Gründen.
Wenn`s einigermassen trocken ist würde ich Tour 14 empfehlen - lässt sich auch gut von Kamp Vili aus starten.


@ KongoApe


> lt. tour-Führer wird dieser Laden empfohlen:
> http://www.veb-company.si/kontakt.php


Ja, uneingeschränkt, wie erwähnt keine Riesenauswahl, aber gut sortiert und Marko liefert Top-Service.

So, danke noch mal an alle für das feedback,
all denen die noch runterfahren viel Spaß,

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (9. September 2010)

Noch ein Hinweis:

In der aktuellen "bike" gibt`s interessanten Lesestoff: einen von unserem Guide Dominik Scherer verfassten Bericht über unsere "Transslowenien"!

Erscheint morgen!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bern (9. September 2010)

@freiraus:
eine klitzekleine anregung, da ihr ja offenbar schon die nächste ausgabe eures ansonsten genialen buches plant:

die landkarten auf den tourkärtchen sind bei den grösseren touren schon etwas arg klein, ortsnamen sind unlesbar. 
vielleicht gibt's auch genaueres kartenmaterial, dass ihr verwenden könnt?
ich weiss unterwegs immer gern über die gegend und eventuelle alternativrouten bescheid.

bernhard


----------



## matschamrad (12. September 2010)

Habe erst jetzt diesen Beitrag gefunden, also ein paar Worte zu unserem Soca-Urlaub:

Wir waren Ende Juni dort, Standort Bovec, dort einiges im Tal gefahren (Soca, Koritnica, Kluze, Lepena), schöne Trails und viele Hängebrücken... Das Buch ist wirklich sehr gut !! 

Wir sind die Tour 8 gefahren (Planina Zaprikraj), unbedingt genug Futter mitnehmen - Einkehrmöglichkeiten = Fehlanzeige! Wasser haben wir unten am Nationalpark-Gatter nach der Auffahrt an der Alm (Kuhtränke) nachgetankt.

Ab Wegpunkt 15 (Querung) schieben/tragen auf sehr schmalen hängenden Pfad, anschließend weglos durch meterhohes Gras/Gestrüpp wieder bergauf - hier hätten wir ohne GPS nichts mehr gefunden... 

Die Abfahrt ist natürlich genial, zu Beginn flowig, dann ruppig und teilweise enge Kehren - aber 900 hm am Stück bester Trail!!

Die Tour 17 (Stol Nord) sind wir von Bovec aus angefahren, der Kammweg ist genial, die Abfahrt ist tlw. sehr ruppig und etwas zugewachsen. Das eine oder andere Geröllfeld ist nicht wirklich fahrbar...

Geniale Gegend - sehr ursprüngliche Landschaft - und man kann dort noch viel mehr tun als biken!!

hier noch 2 Fotos:

da ist der Stein durchs Haus gerollt...    und      Wiese ohne Weg...


----------



## Ischi (14. September 2010)

So, will auch mal kurz von unserem Slowenien-Urlaub berichten (27.8-10.9.), wirklich sehr schöne Gegend, das Buch ist super, einwandfrei beschriebene Routen, kann man wirklich weiterempfehlen.
Das Wetter ist um diese Jahreszeit angenehm warm, nur auf den Wetterbericht im Internet kann man nicht wirklich vertrauen.
Hier mal kurz unsere Touren:

Tour 1: Angenehm kurz, kann man super mit dem Kanin-MTB-Park kombinieren (Tour 4). Festung Kluze ist einen Blick wert. Kleiner Tipp, unterhalb der Festung ist eine kleine Höhle unter der Straße, dort kann man selber frisches Brunnenwasser hochziehen .

Tour 4: Der MTB-Park. Angenehme Auffahrt, super Trails, wirklich anspruchsvoll, aber muss sich ja auch mal fahrtechnisch weiterbilden. Mit der Hardtail halt sehr hart zu fahrern , aber traumhafte Trails. Es waren genau 2 Holzelemente nicht befahrbar und diese waren abgesperrt und auch umfahrbar.

Tour 5: Auch relativ gute Aufahrt, das Ende der Auffahrt muss oft schiebend bewältigt werden (für uns). Unglaublich schönes Tal, welches befahren wird, die Felswände links und rechts, unbeschreiblich. Superflow-Trails bergab.

Tour 10: Sehr einfach Auffahrt. Angfangs etwas nerviger Trail, da kaum Gefälle und immer wieder Gegenanstiege. Rest der Abfahrt sehr schwer bei Nässe (Maxxis 60a kommt an die Grenzen  ).

Tour 11: Prima Entspannungstour, super Ausblicke, keine fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten.

Tour 13: Zum Ende etwas schwierige Auffahrt. Top Abfahrt, etwas steiler . Bei Nässe noch gerade so verkraftbar.

Tour 15: Relativ einfache Auffahrt. Danach mussten wir allerdings abbrechen, weil: starker Regen einsetzte, und der letzte Teil der Auffahrtsstraße durch ein Autorennen gesperrt war. Immerhin war es mal schön alte Porsche 911 den Berg hoch donnern zu sehen.

Tour 25: Entspannte Auffahrt. Besichtigung der alten Schützengräben sehr empfehlenswert. Abfahrt anfangs sehr flowig, teils steil. Am Ende sehr grobes Geröll, macht mit dem Hardtail keinen Spaß. Mit Fully sicher sehr schön.

Tour 28: Für mich sehr harter Aufstieg. Abfahrten erste Sahne. Mit netten Almbewohnern, die Schnaps spendieren . Kleiner Tipp, nach der Betonabfahrt von der Kirche, nicht wie beschrieben, rechts Talauswärts, sondern noch ein paar 100m Taleinwärts. Dort kann man riesige alte Bunkeranlangen besichtigen. Unbedingt Taschenlampe mitnehmen.

Was man unbedingt noch machen sollte, wenn man einmal dort ist: Canyoning und Rafting. Wir haben im Bovec Sport Center gebucht. Sehr zu empfehlen. Super netter Guide, nicht so überbucht. Wir konnten beim Canyoning alle relavanten Sprunge und spaßigen Dinge mehrfach machen


----------



## hean (15. September 2010)

Genial Thread, viele Infos, danke.

Wie ist das Wetter im Oktober im Soca Tal? Ich überlege, um den 09.10 ein verlängertes WE da runter zu düsen...

Danke


----------



## freiraus (15. September 2010)

Hallo, 

das mit dem Wetter ist natürlich immer so eine Sache, aber unserer Erfahrung nach ist der Oktober mit der schönste Monat für Touren im Soca-Tal - meistens war`s noch angenehm warm (v.a. bei Kobarid/Tolmin) und da die Hänge überwiegend mit Laubwäldern bedeckt sind sieht das Ganze auch noch sehr hübsch aus - s.u.
Wetterbericht: http://www.meteo.si/met/en/

Grüße,
Peter

Das ist der Blick auf den Mangart wenn man über den Predil-Pass fährt: 




Auffahrt zur Planina Razor:


----------



## duo (18. September 2010)

matschamrad schrieb:


> da ist der Stein durchs Haus gerollt...



der stein ist wirklich faszinierend, einmal quer durch und direkt liegen geblieben 

rückseite:


----------



## deprincevansnel (6. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen 
wie pjanen fürs nächste jahr unsere tour nach alpenX west, trans pyrenäen (was übrigens der knaller schlecht hin ist) und und und stehen fürs 2011 2 ziele im raum picos de europa und siera nevada  (spanien), oder slowenien. habe mir auch schon eure top seite angeschaut und bin wirklich angetan.
trans slowenien wäre schon super allerdings etwas kurz. suche nach einem übergang von klagenfurt oder österreich son verlängerter ost alpenX habt ihr da 1 nis tips parat?
und ich bin mitlerweise anreise verwöhnt.
am liebsten bis klagenfurt fliegen von da los und mit dem flieger von triest zurück.
habt ihr da vielleicht infos?
buch bestell ich eh 
schöne herbst tage
jörg


----------



## Pokora (11. Oktober 2010)

hean schrieb:


> Wie ist das Wetter im Oktober im Soca Tal? Ich Ã¼berlege, um den 09.10 ein verlÃ¤ngertes WE da runter zu dÃ¼sen...


so, have you been in SoÄa valley this weekend?

anyway, it was first nice weekend after floods, rain, rain...
And after quite some time we were in SoÄa valley again, on Planina Sleme. Perfect weather, landscape, steep uphill brought us to nice trails 






Planina Sleme


----------



## KongoApe (16. Oktober 2010)

letzte Woche
http://img38.imageshack.us/f/fotoit.jpg

einige Campingplätze machen schon mitte Oktober zu ( nur als Info f. Lustige/ evtl. dann Apartement/oder Hotel)
bis 10-11 Uhr ist mäßig kalt; dann wird es wärmer. Sonne ist aktuell zwischen 16/17 Uhr weg ( wg. Beleuchtung )

sonst eine sehr schöne Gegend mit weniger Kommerz. 
Bovec ist klein, aber äußerst fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (20. Oktober 2010)

....urlaubsbedingt eine etwas verspätete Rückmeldung....

@deprincevansnel
Wir sind bis jetzt immer erst ab Kranjska Gora gefahren, Übergänge aus Richtung Klagenfurt gibt es mit Sicherheit, sind uns aber leider nicht bekannt. Aber frag doch mal im österreichischen Forum bikeboard.at oder bei bikenomad. Vielleicht kann dir dort jemand Tipps geben.

@Pokora
....nice - once a year you have to suffer and do the uphill to Planina Sleme - one of the nicest places....and nice trails of course 

@KongoApe
...da hattest Du ja nicht das schlechteste Wetter....schööön!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## KongoApe (28. Oktober 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> .
> @KongoApe
> ...da hattest Du ja nicht das schlechteste Wetter....schööön!


leider zu kurz.  
Da fährt man aber gerne wieder hin!  
Das Buch ist äußerst hilfreich. Sonst findet man nix, fährt irgendwo an eine Felswand, kommt nicht weiter und muss wieder retounieren!


----------



## freiraus (28. Oktober 2010)

> Das Buch ist äußerst hilfreich. Sonst findet man nix, fährt irgendwo an eine Felswand, kommt nicht weiter und muss wieder retounieren!



....da kannst Du Dir ja jetzt ungefähr vorstellen wie es uns bei der Suche ergangen ist 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## KongoApe (28. Oktober 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> ....da kannst Du Dir ja jetzt ungefähr vorstellen wie es uns bei der Suche ergangen ist
> Grüße,
> Peter




Ein bekannter slow. Skilehrer+Bergführer(jenseits der Julischen) meinte nur: " ich wüsste nicht, wo man da mit dem mtb fahren könnte...?" Ich zeigte Jennem das Buch und er war äusserst angetan 
Er treibt sich mehr in den Dolomiten(Klettern) + am Gardasee(mtb) rum?


----------



## Aitschie (8. November 2010)

Hallo, ich hab mal ne Frage zum Triglav Nationalpark: immer wieder lese ich, dass der Park zwei Schutzzonen hat, eine innere und die äußere. Aber woher sehe ich den exakten Verlauf? Kann ich die Grenze an Hand von Schildern/Hinweisen/Markierungen erkennen?





Ist das die innere Schutzzonengrenze oder die äußere Nationalparksgrenze? Ich vermute mal die äußere Parkgrenze?!? Was kann mir passieren, wenn ich bei einer Tagestour in der Schutzzone "erwischt" werde, weil ich vom Weg abgekommen bin/Orientierung verloren/whatever?

Zum Hintergrund meiner Fragen: ich plane gerade eine Mehrtagestour von Bovec nach Tolmin (auf der westlichen Talseite mit Abstechern nach Italien) und wieder zurück (dann auf der östlichen Talseite). Also Abschnitte der im - übrigens sehr informativen  - Buch zu einer großen Tour kombinieren. Nur mit Hüttenübernachtungen schauts wohl bisschen schlecht aus...


----------



## Pokora (8. November 2010)

uf, it was difficult to find the right map 

the new law on TNP was published in June 2010
http://www.uradni-list.si/1/objava.jsp?urlid=201052&stevilka=2821
(if you want to read it, try with Google translate)

the new map of park is this one:
http://www.uradni-list.si/files/RS_-2010-052-02821-OB~P004-0000.PDF,

now TNP has 3 "protection" areas (varstveno obmoÄje), the third one used to be external region in former times.

@Aitschie - your plans are (mostly) outside TNP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (8. November 2010)

@ Pokora (Hi!)
...I know a law is not funny, but with google it get`s quite funny:
"7. Hirsche zu jagen Laufwerk
8. fragen Stifte, Brütereien und eine Regelung für kommerzielle Teiche"

As I understand, cycling is only forbidden in Zone 1?
Verboten:
"19. Fahrrad fahren, außer auf Wald-und Feldwegen, Wanderwegen und anderen Wegen und Forststraßen kategorisiert in der Management-Plan festgelegt. "
...which Management-Plan?....so, Vrsic is in Zone 2? 

@Aitschie
da hat sich mein Wissen überholt - die Grenze des ehem- äußeren und inneren Gebiets ist in dieser Karte (einigermassen) gut zu erkennen:
http://mapfox.de/3838803150588.php
(Verbots)Schilder gibt es nur vereinzelt, wie es in der Praxis aussieht wenn man einen Ranger trifft? Schwer zu sagen, ich denke es wird meist bei einer "Ermahnung" bleiben (so haben wir es vor Jahren einmal erlebt). Zumindest so lange es nicht jeder macht. Generell ist es aber ratsam die Kernzone (also die neue Zone 1) zu meiden. Die meisten "Touren" dort sind eh nur mit Tragerei verbunden.
Wie schon öfters erwähnt: Ausserhalb gibt`s genug Platz zu austoben.
Auf unseren Routen sollte es keine Probleme geben, sie wurden mit Alpenverein und Nationalpark abgestimmt.

Wir haben übrigens letztes Jahr so eine Tour (4,5 Tage) veranstaltet wie Du geplant hast: Westseite runter, Ostseite hoch - geht gut!
Hütten gibt es so gut wie keine, oft haben die wenigen auch nur am woe geöffnet, es ist also ratsam im Tal zu übernachten.
Hüttenverzeichnis findest Du übrigens auf der Rückseite diesen Karten:
http://mapfox.de/383880340077.php
http://mapfox.de/3838803140084.php

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Aitschie (8. November 2010)

@Pokora: thx for the new informations! Seems you're living there or are you pretty often in the area?



freiraus schrieb:


> @Aitschie
> 
> (Verbots)Schilder gibt es nur vereinzelt, wie es in der Praxis aussieht wenn man einen Ranger trifft? Schwer zu sagen, ich denke es wird meist bei einer "Ermahnung" bleiben (so haben wir es vor Jahren einmal erlebt). Zumindest so lange es nicht jeder macht. Generell ist es aber ratsam die Kernzone (also die neue Zone 1) zu meiden. Die meisten "Touren" dort sind eh nur mit Tragerei verbunden.
> Wie schon öfters erwähnt: Ausserhalb gibt`s genug Platz zu austoben.
> Auf unseren Routen sollte es keine Probleme geben, sie wurden mit Alpenverein und Nationalpark abgestimmt.



Ehrlich, gerade die Touren mit Trageanteil interessieren mich . Bei entsprechendem Fahrkönnen wird man dafür meist mit feinsten (i.S.v. anspruchsvollen) Trails belohnt  - und sowas suche ich. Wenn das Ganze dann noch in Verbindung mit einer Mehrtagestour gebracht werden kann - I'm in heaven!!!
Aber auf Kontakt mit unbequemen Offiziellen kann und will ich verzichten, besonders wenn man sich nicht vernünftig artikulieren kann - auch wenn ich mal vermute, dass die Slowenen eher Deutsch verstehen als die Italiener.



freiraus schrieb:


> Wir haben übrigens letztes Jahr so eine Tour (4,5 Tage) veranstaltet wie Du geplant hast: Westseite runter, Ostseite hoch - geht gut!
> Hütten gibt es so gut wie keine, oft haben die wenigen auch nur am woe geöffnet, es ist also ratsam im Tal zu übernachten.
> Hüttenverzeichnis findest Du übrigens auf der Rückseite diesen Karten:
> http://mapfox.de/383880340077.php
> http://mapfox.de/3838803140084.php



Interessant, könntest mir mal deine Route zukommen lassen? Gerne auch als Beschreibung oder Track. Gerne geb ich dir Feedback zu unseren Wegen. Derzeit bin ich noch mit der groben Planung beschäftigt, die letzten Tage habe ich gefühlt jeden Beitrag im Netz gelesen, in dem MTB und Slowenien vorkam. Jetzt geht es an die Kartenbeschaffung (danke für die Links!) und die Detailplanung mit Routenrecherche... 

Die Unterkunftssuche hab ich mir fast schon als schwer gedacht, nach den Berichten und deinem Buch scheint die Versorgungslage etwas schwieriger zu sein - anyway, hab ich kein Problem mit. 

Übernachten wollte ich grob folgendermaßen Bovec - Kolarid (2 Nächte - wenn möglich eine auf ner Hütte) - Tolmin (2 Nächte) - Kolarid - Bovec gestalten.


----------



## Pokora (8. November 2010)

@freiraus
nice that google translate makes serious things funny. It helps us to survive 

yes, you are right, the 19th paragraph of article 15 (15. Älen) speaks about rad-verbot in zone 1 - except when it is allowed by "management plans", I don`t know what that are, I am pretty sure they don`t exist at this moment, but at least the law gives the possibility to make some biking permissions 

According to the map VrÂiÄ is in zone 2, but the road over the pass is regional one and TNP law even gives the possibility to build the tunnel below VrÂiÄ pass - the road is the road, the Wanderwege are in Zone 2 (-> bike verbot)

and finally - the penalties for biking - about that speak article 64 (64. Älen), paragraph 11 and article 65, paragraph 6, penalties for "individuals" are from 100 EUR to 3.000 EUR 

@Aitschie -yes, I am "local" (in fact from Ljubljana)


----------



## freiraus (8. November 2010)

> According to the map VrÂiÄ is in zone 2, but the road over the pass is regional one and TNP law even gives the possibility to build the tunnel below VrÂiÄ pass - the road is the road, the Wanderwege are in Zone 2 (-> bike verbot)


....no comment on this ....


> but at least the law gives the possibility to make some biking permissions


Maybe fight for "legalizing" Vrisic? It`s the only "easy" way to cross the Julian Alps....and nobody is hiking there anyway (everbody is driving with the car to Vrsic and starts hiking there...)

@Aitschie
Die genaue Route werde ich nicht verraten, aber grob:
Kranjska Gora-Vrsic-Ceszoca-Stol-Kobarid
Kobarid-Matajur-San Pietro
San Pietro-kolovrat-Tolmin
Tolmin-Planina-Sleme-Planina Kuhinja-Kapela Bes Dreznica
Dreznica-Ceszoca

UnterkÃ¼nfte gibt es eigentlich genug, schau mal bei den lokalen TourismusÃ¤mtern, den Link findest Du auf unserer Seite ("Links").
Noch ein Kartentipp fÃ¼r AusflÃ¼ge nach Italien:
http://mapfox.de/WG_156.php Blatt 41 und evtl. 19 und 27

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (8. November 2010)

p.s. so sah`s übrigens letzten Donnerstag im Soca-Tal aus.
Ich habe mir mal die Brücke von unserer Tour 24 angesehen - eigentlich so gut wie unpassierbar - von einer Befahrung ist der Tour ist momentan eher abzuraten! (allerdings werden jetzt wohl nicht mehr viele unterwegs sein) Scheint nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Rest auch noch wegbricht und reparieren wird die keiner.
Ich habe allerdings eine Umfahrung gefunden, ein update der Tour gibt es als "Kundenservice" demnächst hier und auf unserer Seite.

Grüße

p.s. das erste Foto ist übrigens ein Beitrag zum Jahreszeitenkalender


----------



## salatbauchvieh (9. November 2010)

@ freiraus

wir waren letztes Jahr unter anderem im Socatal mit den Rädern unterwegs. Am längsten hat uns Kamp Vili gefesselt, von morgens bis abends Livebeschallung vom Plattenteller, lecker Forelle vom Grill hoffe Vili hat den Rückflug aus Indien nicht verpasst... Dieses Jahr haben wir 3 Wochen für Slowenien (Triglavregion) und Nebentäler sowie einen Abstecher an die Adria geplant. Wir reisen mit dem Velo von Campingplatz zu Campingplatz und starten von dort die Tagestouren. Euer Buch nennen wir auch seit kurzem unser eigen (gibt es auch als Leseprobe auf Kamp Vili). Jetzt hast du für Italien die Blätter 41, 19 und 27 empfohlen, kannst du evtl. noch weitere Blätter/Regionen empfehlen die an den Nationalpark angrenzen und eine Fahrt lohnen?

Gez. Das allesfressende Salatbauchvieh


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> - auch wenn ich mal vermute, dass die Slowenen eher Deutsch verstehen als die Italiener.
> 
> 
> ...



Mit deutsch kommt man meiner Erfahrung nach wirklich nicht weit; aber fast alle Slowenen, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, waren des Englischen mächtig.


----------



## freiraus (9. November 2010)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> @ freiraus
> 
> ....Jetzt hast du für Italien die Blätter 41, 19 und 27 empfohlen, kannst du evtl. noch weitere Blätter/Regionen empfehlen die an den Nationalpark angrenzen und eine Fahrt lohnen?



Die Tabacco-Karten habe ich empfohlen, weil Sie teilweise in das Soca-Tal hineinreichen (und dort auch genauer sind als die vom slowen. Alpenverein) bzw. für ein paar unserer Touren nützlich sind (Tour 7, 15, 16, 19,20). Auch wer auf Tragestrecken steht könnte z.B. am Kanin fündig werden, dort gibt`s Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten in Ri. Italien (Sella Nevea und Valle Resia - selber haben wir`s noch nicht ausprobiert) - ausserhalb des Nationalparks.
Die italienische Seite jenseits der slowenischen Grenze ist auch sehr schön (und einsam).

Ansonsten zu empfehlen:
Die Region um Bled/Bohinji (Einschränkungen durch Nationalpark) und Kranjska Gora, auch in dem von uns noch nicht so genau erforschten Gebiet östlich von Tolmin in Richtung Bohinji gibts noch Möglichkeiten.
In Richtung Küste empfiehlt sich die Region um Vipava/Ajdovscina.
Das sind die Gebiete die ich kenne, aber es gibt noch viel mehr lohnende.....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## K.H. (9. November 2010)

matschamrad schrieb:


> Wir sind die Tour 8 gefahren (Planina Zaprikraj), unbedingt genug Futter mitnehmen - Einkehrmöglichkeiten = Fehlanzeige! Wasser haben wir unten am Nationalpark-Gatter nach der Auffahrt an der Alm (Kuhtränke) nachgetankt.
> 
> Ab Wegpunkt 15 (Querung) schieben/tragen auf sehr schmalen hängenden Pfad, anschließend weglos durch meterhohes Gras/Gestrüpp wieder bergauf - hier hätten wir ohne GPS nichts mehr gefunden...
> 
> Die Abfahrt ist natürlich genial, zu Beginn flowig, dann ruppig und teilweise enge Kehren - aber 900 hm am Stück bester Trail!!



Wir sind die Tour ohne GPS und lediglich mit den Buchkarten und Kilometerzähler gefahren. Man findets schon, die Beschreibungen im Buch sind sehr gut ("...zwischen zwei markanten Fichten auf schmalem Pfad in den Wald..."  )

Die Abfahrt war mir ehrlich gesagt stellenweise fast zu ruppig (Geröllquerungen und sehr enge und gleichzeitig steile Kehren!). Ging aber schon.

Die Fotos 9-11 in meinem Fotoalbum stammen genau von der Tour. Bild 9 sogar von der o.a. Stelle 15 (geht hier rechts weg auf dem schmalen Pfad).

Ciao!
KH


----------



## freiraus (9. November 2010)

...ich denke er meint den Weg ab der Hütte (Punkt 16) bergauf zum höchsten Punkt (und evtl. danach?).
Da die Wege nicht so gut bzw. manchmal gar nicht gepflegt werden wie man es von unseren Wanderwegen gewohnt ist kann`s hier je nach Jahreszeit schon mal etwas wuchern...aber eigentlich sollte der Weg mit unserer Beschreibung gut zu finden sein.

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. zum Thema Wasser: man beachte unseren Tipp bei Punkt 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K.H. (9. November 2010)

K.H. schrieb:


> Man findets schon, die Beschreibungen im Buch sind sehr gut





Ich denke er meint die Überquerung des Almgeländes ohne Weg (Punkt 15). Der "Eingang" zum Trail ist aber durch die "zwei markanten Fichten" tatsächlich relativ einfach zu finden.

Der Weg bei 16 ist allerdings auch ordentlich zugewuchert gewesen, aber noch zu sehen bzw. erahnen.

Super Sache, das Buch!

Ciao!
KH


----------



## freiraus (14. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe Ihr wart dieses Wochenende alle noch mal fleissig biken!
Für alle die schon für die nächste Saison planen:

Unsere Touren-Termine 2011 sind online. Wir bieten Euch wieder ein 4-Tages-Paket im Soca-Tal und unsere Transslowenien. 
Für die Transslowenien von 11.6. bis 18.6. sind nur noch wenige Restplätze frei!
Eine 1-wöchige "Singletrails Slowenien" ist in Vorbereitung - demnächst mehr....
Individuelle Termine und Touren für Gruppen ab 5 Personen sind auf Anfrage möglich.

Schöne Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Aitschie (15. November 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> Eine 1-wöchige "Singletrails Slowenien" ist in Vorbereitung - demnächst mehr....



hehe, 2 Doofe, 1 Gedanke - meine Runde steht aber bereits, nur ein Tag (der erste) bereitet mir noch Kopfzerbrechen: von Bovec nach Zaga über möglichst viele Trails. Muss jetzt abwarten, was die Karten sagen (schon bestellt). Mehr demnächst in diesem Kino...


----------



## Aitschie (19. November 2010)

Abend! 

Nachdem ich die letzte Woche viel Kartenstudium betrieben hab steht die Runde in weiten Teilen. Einzig der erste Tag (Strecke von Bovec nach Zaga) bereitet mir noch Probleme... 

Sicher ist, dass ich/wir in die Berge wollen, je höher desto besser. Daher beabsichtige ich von Bovec Richtung Prestreljenik rauf zu fahren/tragen und von dort übers Kaminski Podi Richtung S-SO zu fahren. Ab der Kacarjeva glava ein kurzes Stück nach Osten und dann wieder südlich zum M.-Babinski Skedenj. Von dort die lange Abfahrt über Plana Baban nach Njivica.
Fragen: Hat jemand Erfahrungen/ ist das fahrbar? Falls nein, welche Alternativen? Ach so unsere Truppe ist fahrtechnisch recht fit, auch mit längeren Tragepassagen (bergauf versteht sich) haben wir die geringsten Probleme...
PS: die Recherche in den einschlägigen Wanderforen läuft, aber vielleicht kennt jemand die Region unter MTB-aspekten... Photos bei Google Earth sind wenig erhellend.

Weitere offene Baustelle ist noch die Übernachtung in Zaga, welche Unterkunft ist da empfehlenswert? Gibt's da überhaupt eine? OK, hat noch bisschen Zeit, aber falls jemand Tipps hat...


----------



## Pokora (19. November 2010)

I haven`t heard for anybody who did this tour by bike, mostly mountaineers go from upper station of cable-car to Visoki Kanin and back along same trail, trail from Visoki Kanin to the valley is very rarely used in is probably in bad condition (it means walking down about 2100 m, we did it about 20 years ago and I remember we had quite some troubles with orientation and finding the trail)

description of upper part of this trail (postaja D - upper station - Visoki Kanin) with photos is here
http://www.hribi.net/izlet/d_postaja_visoki_kanin_/1/12/182
- look at the photos to get the impression how Kaninski podi look like. 

The other trail over Konjc (Dom Petra Skalarja) is very similar.
In addition to that, there are not any marked trails between KaÄarjeva glava (Planina Gozdec) and Planina Babin, on my map there is "something" signed (a kind of path), but it can be something or more probably nothing. 

The nicest way to "erleben" Kaninski podi is by tour skiing. But as there are plenty if deep holes and carstic caves on Kaninski podi, I strongly recommend a local guide (I haven`t done it, I didn`t have any opportunity and I was not looking for them indeed).

But there are more bikeable paths on Italian side of Kanin, starting from Sella Nevea, quite demanding  

gruesse, Denis


----------



## freiraus (20. November 2010)

> Hat jemand Erfahrungen/ ist das fahrbar? Falls nein, welche Alternativen? Ach so unsere Truppe ist fahrtechnisch recht fit, auch mit längeren Tragepassagen (bergauf versteht sich) haben wir die geringsten Probleme...


Ob das fahrbar ist?  Ich bezweifle das mal, aber wissen wirst Du es wohl erst wenn Du es ausprobierts  - die "Abfahrt" nach Njivica ist mit Sicherheit nicht viel begangen, deshalb großes ?? den Zustand des Weges betreffend. Der "offizielle" Wanderweg etwas weiter westlich ist teilweise als Klettersteig eingezeichnet (Tabacco Blatt 027).
Grundsätzlich ist im Soca-Tal Vorsicht geboten bei unmarkierten Wegen die in der Karte verzeichnet sind - manchmal ist da kein Weg mehr wo einer sein sollte und ohne Markierung kann es schwierig werden (wir haben allerdings auch schon positive Überraschungen erlebt..) und überhalb von 1600 ist es meist sehr felsig/steinig.

Es gäbe evtl. folgende Möglichkeit (noch nicht ausprobiert):
An der Gondelstation betteln, das man bis zur Gipfelstation mitgenommen wird (Biker normalerweise nur bis zur Mittelstation), hoch/rüber/runter zur Sella Prevala - Sent. 636 zum Rif. Gilberti - Sent. 632 zur Sella Grubia - Var1: Sent 634 Ri. Stolvizza / Var2: Sent. 632 zur Forchia die Terrarossa - Sella Buia - Sent. 643 nach Stolvizza.
Dann bist Du aber erstmal im Val Resia, d.h. nochmal hoch, z.B. bis ans östliche Talende zum M. Guarda oder M. Plagne, dann auf dem Sent. 733 nach Uccea (oder vom M. Guarda runter über Pl. Ostredek - Osredek -Zaga??), von dort leider nur Straße nach Zaga.
Nach dem Rif. Gilberti bestimmt etwas Tragerei bergauf, aber danach sollte einiges fahrbar sein (Mulatieras), die Querung bzw. Abfahrt von Sella Grubia sieht allerdings ziemlich ausgesetzt bzw. schamal aus.
Ab der Sella Buia sollte es eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein. Auch der 733er sollte fahrbar sein. Aber wie schon gesagt: Versucht haben wir es noch nicht....
Einen guten Eindruck bekommst Du hier:
http://www.sentierinatura.it/homepage.htm
Unten links bei "Ricerche" kannst Du die Nr. des Sentieros suchen - einiges an Fotos....

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim planen,
Grüße,
Peter

p.s. wegen Unterkünften. Schau mal in Srpenica oder Log Cezsoski, ist ja nicht weit entfernt von Zaga.
Oder z.B. das neue Hotel hier http://www.boka-bovec.si/Hotel-Bovec/ kurz vor Zaga


----------



## Pokora (21. November 2010)

yes, freiraus speaks about trails on Italian side of Kanin I mentioned

for impression, here are links to photos  - 
- from Rifugio Gilberti toward Sella Grubia is part of Alta via Resiana, it is mostly bikeable for experienced bikers, some pictures, taken by my friend (635, 632, 643)
ALTA VIA RESIANA

Monte Guarda (Skutnik) is also nice, demanding
trail from Coritis (Korito) to Skutnik  and back (741, 731, 738) can be seen on these photos
Skutnik

I can`t give my personal impressions, but both of them are on my wish list, maybe next year


----------



## Bierkiste (12. Januar 2011)

Mit ein paar Bekannten würde ich diesen Jahres in der Karfreitagswoche gern irgendwo biken.

Auf der Suche nach einer halbwegs warmen und sonnigen Gegend stieß ich auf Slowenien bzw. das Soca-Tal.

Hat irgendjemand eine Glaskugel und kann mir das Wetter über Ostern vorhersagen - bzw. mit welchen Tagestemperaturen kann man rechnen, bestehen Chancen, daß es trocken bleibt?
Mir ist bewußt, daß man es nicht vorhersagen kann, aber wie sieht es mit typischen Werten für Mitte/Ende April aus?

Ahoi
Sascha


----------



## freiraus (12. Januar 2011)

....Glaskugel hab` ich leider keine, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen: halbwegs warm und sonnig könnte zutreffen.
Wir waren die letzten Jahre immer um den 1.Mai rum oder auch über Ostern unten. Da Ostern diese Jahr ja relativ spät liegt dürfte die Chance auf milde Temperaturen und wenig Schneereste relativ hoch sein.

So sah`s z.B. am 10.4.2009 aus (Im Hintergrund der Krn, 2244 m hoch - war im kurzen Trikot+kurzer Hose unterwegs)





Es waren fast alle Touren fahrbar, trotz Rekordschneehöhen am Kanin:
http://www.sellanevea.net/SellaNevea/GalleriaFoto_eng.html

Und im gleichen Jahr am 1.Mai:




Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Peter,

danke für die fixe Antwort, schaut in der Tat verlockend aus 

Meine Hoffnung ist auch, daß die späten Ostern wettertechnisch helfen sollten. Welche Tagestemperaturen hattet ihr denn meist im April, ich gehe eigentlich von 15 -20°C aus, richtig? Oder waren auch schon mehr drin?

Welcher Ort bietet sich denn als Basislager an, habe bisher von Bovec oder Kobarid gelesen?!


Ahoi
Sascha


----------



## Pokora (12. Januar 2011)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung ist auch, daÃ die spÃ¤ten Ostern wettertechnisch helfen sollten. Welche Tagestemperaturen hattet ihr denn meist im April, ich gehe eigentlich von 15 -20Â°C aus, richtig? Oder waren auch schon mehr drin?


some average data for period 1991-2006 can be found here:
http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/podnebje/klima1991_2004.html

look at Bilje - it is close to Nova Gorica
and RateÄe - on the other side of VrÂiÄ pass

in first 5 tables are temperature data 
(monthly average, monthly average of daily max, daily min, absolute max, absolute min)

Around end of April / beginning of May the weather can be very nice


----------



## freiraus (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Sascha,

15-20° müsste in der Regel hinkommen, 2009 waren`s mit Sicherheit auch mehr. Vor allem Anfang Mai hatten wir schon öfters 25°+.

Falls es noch etwas kühler sein sollte bietet sich als Ausgangsort entweder Kobarid oder Tolmin an (oder einer der Orte dazwischen - Kamno, Volarje etc.), dort ist es meistens (v.a. nachts) noch mal ein kleines bisschen milder als in Bovec. Ansonsten kann man natürlich auch mal den Ort wechseln oder mit dem Auto zu den Startpunkten fahren (dann am besten von Kobarid aus), die liegen max. 1/2 -3/4 Stunde ausseinander.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2011)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Bekannten würde ich diesen Jahres in der Karfreitagswoche gern irgendwo biken.
> .....
> Hat irgendjemand eine Glaskugel und kann mir das Wetter über Ostern vorhersagen - bzw. mit welchen Tagestemperaturen kann man rechnen, bestehen Chancen, daß es trocken bleibt?
> Mir ist bewußt, daß man es nicht vorhersagen kann, aber wie sieht es mit typischen Werten für Mitte/Ende April aus?
> ...



Hi,
wir wollten auch dorthin, und stellten uns die selbe Frage, ist ja witzig 

Wie seid ihr so technisch drauf? Wir werden mit AM/Enduro losziehen und fahren gerne technischer runter, sprich es darf knackig sein (-S3).

Vielleicht kann man sich ja kurzschließen, wir wollten 21.04. Donnerstag da sein...

Buch ist bestellt, bin mal gespannt, wann es eintrifft.

Dann kommen mit Sicherheit noch mehr Fragen, machte auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck.

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## freiraus (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

es hat etwas gedauert - jetzt steht ein weiteres Angebot auf unserer Seite zur Buchung bereit:
"Singletrails Slowenien"
In Zusammenarbeit mit unseren slowenischen Freunden von âbikenomadâ haben wir fÃ¼r Euch eine Auswahl der besten Singletrail-Touren in 3 der schÃ¶nsten Bike-Revieren Sloweniens zusammengestellt. Die perfekte MÃ¶glichkeit Slowenien und seine einmaligen Trails kennenzulernen!
Die Tour ist eine Art "Roadtrip", d.h. die Touren werden in der Woche von 3 verschiedenen Standorten aus unternommen, teilweise mit Shuttle-UnterstÃ¼tzung. Die Reviere sind landschaftlich sehr unterschiedlich, aber eines haben sie gemeinsam: Fantastische Trails!
FÃ¼r all diejenigen, die ihr bike gut beherrschen, aber auch mal bis zu 1500hm am Tag bergauf strampeln kÃ¶nnen ist es die richtige Tour (die hm bergab werden aber Ã¼berwiegen !).

Ein kleiner Eindruck aus dem ersten Gebiet:





Und dem dritten - biken mit Meerblick:




...und weils da gar so schÃ¶n ist - noch eins ohne Fahrer 




Ein kleiner Eindruck vom Singletrail-Park Jamnica - das erwartet Euch u.a. am ersten Tag - garantiert ohne Wanderer!:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/9537582"]Video Singletrailpark[/ame]

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Peter


----------



## Bierkiste (16. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir wollten auch dorthin, und stellten uns die selbe Frage, ist ja witzig
> 
> Wie seid ihr so technisch drauf? Wir werden mit AM/Enduro losziehen und fahren gerne technischer runter, sprich es darf knackig sein (-S3).
> ...



Hi sun909,

zwei Dumme - ein Gedanke 

Bisher sind wir zu dritt und wollen vom 17. bis 22./23. die Gegend unsicher machen. Hernach will ein Bekannter noch nach Rimini, daher der zeitliche Anschlag vor Ostern.

Innerhalb der Woche möchten wir vorrangig AM-Touren fahren, bergauf und -ab gern etwas technisch.
Jedoch haben die anderen beiden erst vor kurzem zum MTB gefunden und nicht wirklich die Fahrtechnik für S2/3 
Daher werden wir schauen, daß wir uns größtenteils auf S0 - S2 bewegen.

Man kann sich ja dann mal im Biergarten oder am Uphill treffen..

@Pokora, freiraus: Danke nochmal für die Infos.


Ahoi
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2011)

Hi Sascha,
wir können ja mal schauen, was sich ergibt, vielleicht kriegst du ja mal einen Tag frei 

Wo kommt ihr unter?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Bierkiste (18. Januar 2011)

Hi sun909,

mal schauen, vllt werde ich mal freigelassen 

Gebucht haben wir noch nix, die Idee ist noch recht frisch - grob würde ich mich dann aber um/in Kobarid umschauen wollen.
Oder hast du bereits Insidertips?

Wo habt ihr denn gebucht, bzw. zu wievielt seid ihr unterwegs?


Ahoi
Sascha


----------



## freiraus (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Ihr 2,

eine empfehlenswerte Möglichkeit wäre z.B. eine (oder mehrere) Hütte am Kamp Koren in Kobarid zu mieten. Da gibt`s auch eine Heizung falls es noch etwas kühler sein sollte...sind für 4 (Betten) bis 6 (Bettcouch) Personen.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Al84 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Nach dem Lesen des Threads ist mir klar geworden, dass  ich ins Soca Tal muss  Unterkünfte findet man ja im Internet zu Hauf,  auch den Guide von Freiraus hab ich schon bestellt ;-) Ein Problem  stellt nur noch die Anreise da. Zwar habe ich ein Auto (Fiat Punto 60 PS) aber damit über die Alpen, mit zwei Fahrrädern und Gepäck  
In der Bike hab ich gelesen, dass die Anreise mit Bahn/Bus möglich ist. Bei der Bahn hab ich sogar das Slowenien Spezial gefunden und eine Fahrt für 69 ! Allerdings nur nach Ljubljana oder Jesenice. Von Ljubljana aus kommt man mit dem Bus nach Kobarid, aber nehmen die auch Fahrräder mit und was kostet das? Wäre schön, wenn da jemand Infos hat.
Danke schon mal.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## goegolo (30. Januar 2011)

Hinter dem Kreuz Villach hast Du eine einzige steilere Passstraße zu überwinden, warum sollte das mit 60 PS nicht funktionieren? Ich habe die Slowenen mit den kleineren Fiat Pandas steilere Straßen rauf und runter heizen sehen, das "GO" im Kennzeichen ist da Programm


----------



## Ischi (31. Januar 2011)

der Wurzelpass (direkt bei Villach von der Autobahn runter und Richtung SLO) ist wirklich sehr steil, aber auch landschaftlich sehr schön...mein 1.8er Vento mit 90PS musste da teilweise bei Vollgas im 2. Gang hochgetreten werden...aber der Fiat ist ja auch leichter ...
Andere Möglichkeit (geht auch ein Müh schneller): die Autobahn bis Italien weiterfahren und ein paar Kilometer hinter Grenze (da brauchst du auch noch keine Maut bezahlen) die erste Abfahrt runter. Dort über Cave del Predi und Log pod Mangartom 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...6.430759,13.658066&spn=0.348789,0.736084&z=11

Da kommst du direkt an der Festung Cluse raus und es ist nicht ganz so steil (nicht von der kleinen weißen Straße bei Google-Maps verunsichern lassen, die ist genauso gut, wie die Wurzenpass-Straße  )...


----------



## freiraus (31. Januar 2011)

> Von Ljubljana aus kommt man mit dem Bus nach Kobarid, aber nehmen die auch Fahrräder mit und was kostet das? Wäre schön, wenn da jemand Infos hat.
> Danke schon mal.



Vom Hörensagen weiss ich, daß das geht  - aber frag doch mal beim Tourismusbüro in Tolmin nach, ich denke die können Dir weiterhelfen: [email protected]

Mit dem Auto ist die von Ischi erwähnte Route die schnellste und er Predlil-Pass ist wirklich relativ harmlos.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Al84 (31. Januar 2011)

Ach, ich hab mir von der Mutter meiner Freundin erstmal Geschichten anhören müssen... "Damals sind wir mit dem Käfer bis nach Italien gefahren..." jaja 

Ich denke mal, ich werd mit dem Auto fahren. So ist man vor Ort halt auch flexibel. Ich hab da ja schon so tolle Sachen ausser Mountainbiken gesehen: Cayoning, Rafting... Hat da schon mal jemand was ausprobiert? Wir wollten für zwei Wochen runter fahren (sonst lohnt sich das ja nicht), also genug Zeit um auch mal was anderes auszuprobieren. 
Wir habens ja leider etwas weiter als von München.


----------



## freiraus (31. Januar 2011)

> Ich hab da ja schon so tolle Sachen ausser Mountainbiken gesehen: Cayoning, Rafting... Hat da schon mal jemand was ausprobiert?



In Kobarid kann ich Euch diesen Anbieter empfehlen:
http://positive-sport.com/

Wenn man 2 Wochen Zeit hat gehört das unbedingt mit ins Programm!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (23. Februar 2011)

Guten morgen allerseits,

wer die nächsten Tage in München ist und auf die "f.re.e" kommt/kommen will:
Ich werde mal wieder etwas über Mtb in Slowenien vortragen - hauptsächlich über unsere "Transslowenien" - es gibt viele hübsche Fotos zu sehen...

Termine: Donnerstag 15.30 Uhr, Samstag/Sonntag jeweils 10.30 Uhr auf der "Bike-Bühne" Halle A6
http://www.free-muenchen.de/de/rahmenprogramm/Buehnenprogramm

Samstag und Sonntag werde ich voraussichtlich auch am Stand von Slowenien/"Smaragdstraße" anzutreffen sein (Halle A5/Stand 444).

Bis dann & Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bern (11. März 2011)

bin in 2 wochen beruflich in laibach und überlege 1 tag radln anzuhängen. weiss wer die aktuelle schneelage? südhangtouren sollten schon fahrbar sein, oder?

bernhard


----------



## freiraus (11. März 2011)

Servus,

also wenn`s nicht noch mal schneit wirst Du ziemlich viel fahren können - hier mal ein Blick auf den Rombon (2208 m) bei Bovec, Südostseite. Schnee liegt dort wohl nur über (ca.) 2000 m.
http://en.hribi.net/webcam/rombon/1467

Vor allem die Touren bei Kobarid/Tolmin sollten gut fahrbar sein. Kapela Bes, Spik, Dreznica, Stol Süd (?), Mte. Joanaz, Kolovrat....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## bern (11. März 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort und den link mit der webcam. schaut net schlecht aus!


----------



## Pokora (11. März 2011)

some local news:
on northern slopes there is quite some snow (in last weeks we had cold weather), snow starts at about 500 m altitude and it was nicely bikeable. On southern slopes there`s no or just a little bit of snow (below 1000 m). 

According to weather forecast the temperatures will be higher in next days, so this snow will melt in coming days. Enjoy biking in Slovenia! 

Greetings, Denis


----------



## bern (11. März 2011)

yes, this winter was better for biking than for skiing in our side of the alps. 
do you know some other bike "hotspots" between Ljubljana and Maribor? I'm travelling from this direction.

bernhard


----------



## Pokora (11. März 2011)

bern schrieb:


> yes, this winter was better for biking than for skiing in our side of the alps.
> do you know some other bike "hotspots" between Ljubljana and Maribor? I'm travelling from this direction.


of course I do, I will tell you later in pm (or PN auf Deutsch),. I have to work now 

Denis


----------



## freiraus (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

wie hier im Beitrag schon Ã¶fters geschrieben wurde ist die BrÃ¼cke bei Tour 24 (Wegpunkt 15) nicht mehr passierbar.
Wie bereits berichtet habe ich mir diese bzw. den klÃ¤glichen Rest (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322432&page=16) im letzten Herbst mal genauer angesehen - sah nicht gut aus.
Ich habe deshalb eine Umfahrung/Alternativroute fÃ¼r den Abschnitt WP 12 - 15 erstellt, den entsprechenden Roadbook-Ausschnitt findet Ihr auf unserer Seite unter "news" (MÃ¤rz 2011) als Download, die aktualisierten GPS-Daten gibt`s hier (Tour 24 | Planina PretovÄ). 

Es bleibt allerdings etwas abenteuerlich: Auf der Alternativroute muss zweimal ein (niedriges) Bachbett durchquert werden - dies ist jedoch in beiden FÃ¤llen leicht mÃ¶glich, im schlimmsten Fall gibt es hier nasse FÃ¼Ãe bzw. mÃ¼ssen die Furten ohne Schuhe gequert werden...

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe,
Peter


----------



## absolut (24. März 2011)

... animiert u.A. auch durch diese Beiträge hier, wollen wir dieses Jahr auch einmal Slowenien im Bereich Soca- Tal "befahren". Unser Quartier wollen wir eine Woche in Bovec aufschlagen.
Wir sind nur noch nicht sicher ob unsere Reisezeit Mitte Juli grundsätzlich zu heiss ist, denn wir hätten noch die Alternative in der Junimitte.
Was meinen die SLO- Erfahrenen dazu?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2011)

Nunja, heiss und heiss wird ja immer sehr unterschiedlich empfunden. Als ich dort war, gab es teils heftige Gewitter (war glaub Ende Juli) und es war entsprechend schwülheiss, das war dann schon anstrengend bergauf. Andererseits ist ausserhalb der Ferien dort recht wenig los. 

Ich verkaufe meinen freiraus-Führer übrigens in der Bucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absolut (24. März 2011)

... ja, außerhalb der Ferien sind wir bei beiden Terminen. Könnte sein, dass die Gewitterneigung im Juli höher ist?!
... den freiraus will mein Kumpel beschaffen- der hält deine Auktion im Auge ...


----------



## freiraus (24. März 2011)

Hallo,

aus Erfahrung würde ich sagen, dass im Juli die Wahrscheinlichkeit für heisse Tage höher ist - wir hatten da schon Temperaturen über 35° (und sind die Südseite vom Stol hochgefahren - nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen ). Allerdings habe ich auch schon mal an Pfingsten über 30° erlebt...ein Sprung in die Soca ist bei solchen Temperaturen immer hilfreich.
Ich persönlich würde, wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, den Juni vorziehen, da ist alles auch noch etwas "frischer" (= grün), Gewitter kann es in beiden Monaten geben.
Wenn Ihr kurzfristig entscheiden könnt lohnt ein Blick auf die Wettervorhersage: http://www.meteo.si/met/en/

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. das war im September:


----------



## absolut (25. März 2011)

.... nun gut, wir werden sehen wie es sich entwickelt. 
Bovec wird jedenfalls Basis.

@freiraus: Auf eurer wirklich geilen website sind ja bereits einige Tourenvorschläge enthalten. Konditionell ist unser Grüppchen, denke ich, relativ fit und leidensfähig.
Technisch allerdings hapert es. Wir sind halt "Ruhris", die relativ spät mit dem MTB angefangen haben. Hast du einen Vorschlag, welche deiner Touren für uns unter diesen Voraussetzungen fahrbar sind, und wir dennoch in den Genuss dieser schönen Gegend kommen. Wie schon erwähnt Basis ist Bovec, wir sind aber vom Startort her dank Pkw flexibel....
... danke für die Antworten ...


----------



## guido&sandra (25. März 2011)

....ich ,denke wie man es macht ist es immer falsch!
Ich muss da Peter Recht geben. Süd Seite Stol im Sommer ist grillen angesagt.
An schönen Herbsttagen wird man dort noch gegrillt. Waren September / Oktober da.
Wobei, wenn man wirklich pech hat, kann man auch unverhofft im Schnee stehen.
Ich denke für die Süd Seite der Alpen bietet sich das Frühjahr am besten an!


----------



## freiraus (25. März 2011)

> @freiraus: Auf eurer wirklich geilen website sind ja bereits einige Tourenvorschläge enthalten. Konditionell ist unser Grüppchen, denke ich, relativ fit und leidensfähig.
> Technisch allerdings hapert es. Wir sind halt "Ruhris", die relativ spät mit dem MTB angefangen haben. Hast du einen Vorschlag, welche deiner Touren für uns unter diesen Voraussetzungen fahrbar sind, und wir dennoch in den Genuss dieser schönen Gegend kommen. Wie schon erwähnt Basis ist Bovec, wir sind aber vom Startort her dank Pkw flexibel...



Im Buch gibt es eine Tourenübersicht u.a. mit Einteilung der (fahrtechnischen) Schwierigkeit: Ich denke alle Touren bis 3 "Helme" sollten für Euch zu schaffen sein, danach könnt Ihr Euch ja an schwierigere "rantasten".



> Ich muss da Peter Recht geben. Süd Seite Stol im Sommer ist grillen angesagt.
> An schönen Herbsttagen wird man dort noch gegrillt.



....früh aufstehen bzw. starten würde Abhilfe schaffen, aber.....

Schönes woe,
Peter


----------



## absolut (25. März 2011)

... danke, das Buch ist ein Muss und wird beschafft.
... was den Stol betrifft:
Ist der Stol unbedingt im Pflichtprogramm? Ich kenne ihn nur von Bildern, aber der Serpentinenaufstieg ähnelt mir sehr dem Tremalzoschotteraufstieg am Lago, ist aber optisch ein wenig seichter und "übersichtlicher". Wenn ich dann den Stol ausgoogle, und feststelle, dass man ihn motorisiert erklimmen darf, mich beim Aufstieg bei Schnappatmung grinsende Endurofahrer an die Seite drängen, und ich dann noch deren Abgase "fresse", könnte ich zum Henker werden
Den Tremalzo haben wir von allen Seiten und Richtungen befahren - aber wie besagt ich kenne den Stol nur von Bildern ...
... dennoch freue ich mich schon  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (25. März 2011)

> was den Stol betrifft:
> Ist der Stol unbedingt im Pflichtprogramm?



Würde sagen: Ja! Der langgezogene Rücken ist wohl einzigartig.



> Wenn ich dann den Stol ausgoogle, und feststelle, dass man ihn motorisiert erklimmen darf, mich beim Aufstieg bei Schnappatmung grinsende Endurofahrer an die Seite drängen, und ich dann noch deren Abgase "fresse", könnte ich zum Henker werden..



Dürfen eigentlich nein, der Verkehr hält sich sehr in Grenzen, v.a. auf der Südseite (dort ist er so gut wie nicht bis gar nicht vorhanden). Nordseitig gibt es ja auch eine (schattige) Auffahrt, dort verkehren an schönen Tagen allerdings Shuttle-Busse für die Paraglider. Wenn es nicht zu heiss ist, empfehle ich die südseitige Auffahrt, ist auch die (noch) schönere Variante. Bei klarer Sicht hat man Blick bis in die Dolomiten.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (25. März 2011)

p.s. da, am Horizont - die Dolomiten





und der Blick in die andere Richtung in das Soca-Tal


----------



## absolut (25. März 2011)

... gut, deineBilder überzeugen!!!
... und für heute ist Schluss, ich muss auf die Couch - TRÄUMEN !!!
... danke nochmal ...


----------



## mw.dd (26. März 2011)

absolut schrieb:


> ...
> ... was den Stol betrifft:
> Ist der Stol unbedingt im Pflichtprogramm? Ich kenne ihn nur von Bildern, aber der Serpentinenaufstieg ähnelt mir sehr dem Tremalzoschotteraufstieg am Lago, ist aber optisch ein wenig seichter und "übersichtlicher". Wenn ich dann den Stol ausgoogle, und feststelle, dass man ihn motorisiert erklimmen darf, mich beim Aufstieg bei Schnappatmung grinsende Endurofahrer an die Seite drängen, und ich dann noch deren Abgase "fresse", könnte ich zum Henker werden
> ...



Wir sind den Stol Ende August auf der Südseite hochgefahren; war zwar ordentlich warm, aber machbar. Uns hat ein Jeep überholt (war ein Berliner auf Ausflugsfahrt) - die kamen uns gerade recht fürs Gipfelbild 
Die Aussicht ist toll, und die Fahrt auf dem Bergrücken auch.´

Die Abfahrt hat, wie schon weiter vorn im Thread beschrieben, ein sehr steiles und verwurzeltes Stück; m.E.n. nur für sehr gute Techniker fahrbar, sonst 10-15min. schieben.


----------



## absolut (27. März 2011)

... ich sehs unverkrampft, 10 - 15 min Gehen, lockern die Waderln ... alles besser als ein Absturz ...


----------



## Kapatieme (29. März 2011)

Hallo Peter
Glaubst du das Stol u. Matajur schon fahrbar sind ?Schneemässig meine ich, wir wollen am Wo. runterfahren - sind 20 Grad gemeldet !
Gruss Kapa


----------



## heifisch (29. März 2011)

Wie voll ist eigentlich dieser Bikepark in/bei Bovec? Im Bikepark wäre ich nämlich alleine unterwegs und wenn nur jede 3 Stunden jemand runterfährt würd ich mir das stark überlegen, weil niemand da ist, wenn es einen schwerer legen sollte.


----------



## mw.dd (30. März 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Wie voll ist eigentlich dieser Bikepark in/bei Bovec? Im Bikepark wäre ich nämlich alleine unterwegs und wenn nur jede 3 Stunden jemand runterfährt würd ich mir das stark überlegen, weil niemand da ist, wenn es einen schwerer legen sollte.



An einem wunderschönen Sommertag im letzten August waren drei Leute da: wir zwei und ein Einheimischer...


----------



## Ischi (30. März 2011)

> An einem wunderschönen Sommertag im letzten August waren drei Leute da: wir zwei und ein Einheimischer...



So sahs auch bei uns aus, nur fehlte der Einheimische und es war Anfang September. Aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall dort mal runter zu fahren ...nur halt vorsichtig alleine machen.


----------



## freiraus (30. März 2011)

> An einem wunderschönen Sommertag im letzten August waren drei Leute da: wir zwei und ein Einheimischer...
> So sahs auch bei uns aus, nur fehlte der Einheimische und es war Anfang September. Aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall dort mal runter zu fahren ...nur halt vorsichtig alleine machen.



...bei uns fehlten sogar die 3 Leute...
Alleine würde ich auch empfehlen etwas zurückhaltender zu fahren - ansonsten mal bei den "outdoorfreaks" nachfragen, sie bieten meines Wissens auch Shuttle ausserhalb der Seillbahnbetriebszeiten an.
Diese fährt im Sommer von Juni bis August jeden Tag, im Mai und September nur am Woe. Siehe auch hier: http://www.mtbparkkanin.com/en/
und:
http://www.boveckanin.si/
Selber hochkurbeln ist aber auch relativ problemlos, es sind knapp 600 hm, man kann auch gut Kurzvarianten fahren, die Abfahrt ist in 3 Abschnitte unterteilt, sie kreuzt 3mal die Auffahrtsroute.



> Hallo Peter
> Glaubst du das Stol u. Matajur schon fahrbar sind ?Schneemässig meine ich, wir wollen am Wo. runterfahren - sind 20 Grad gemeldet !
> Gruss Kapa


Im Moment kann man am Kanin wohl noch ganz gut skifahren "up to 400 cm of natural snow" - wie´s am Stol & Matajur aussieht weiss ich momentan nicht, habe aber mal meine Fühler ausgestreckt und werde berichten....

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (30. März 2011)

Aktueller Schnee/Wetterbericht:



> There is still snow for sure on the nord side of Stol, sunny side is OK, but like everywhere now you can find also on the sunny side few parts of snow. Not so much, but for the bike is not nice.
> Matajur is ok, but like Stol there could be some snow on the track.
> The temperature now is around 15C and in a week or 2 it will be nice condition.



Könnte also passieren, dass Ihr am Stol & Matajur auf Schnee trefft, die meisten anderen Touren v.a. um Kobarid & Tolmin sollten aber fahrbar sein.
Auch die "niedrigen" Touren um Bovec sollten funktionieren (Tour 8 hat vermutlich noch Schnee, da teilweise nordseitige Abfahrt).

Noch ein Hinweis für alle österreichischen Leser bzw. Wochenend-Wien-Fahrer:
Ihr könnt mich am Woe am slowenischen Stand auf dem Argus-Bikefestival antreffen und mich und die slowenischen Kollegen mit Fragen löchern.
Sehr empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung u.a. mit dem Vienna-Air-King!

Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## sun909 (13. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe jetzt den Reiseführer und den Thread hier gestern Abend durchgeackert...

Tolle Touren, aber ich hätte noch folgende Fragen (gerne auch per PN):

1. Aktuelle Schneelage, wie hoch kommt man?

2. damit verbunden, bester Startpunkt ist in welchem Ort jetzt bei dem Wetter bei Schwerpunkt AM/Enduro und langen Tagestouren bis 2000HM?

3. Unterkunft: kennt jemand eine günstige (nicht billige, Frühstück sollte drin sein) Pension?
Hotel brauchen wir nicht. Mögen lieber die familiären kleinen Unterkünfte...

4. Touren: Wir zwei fahren gerne technisch (-S3 ohne größere Probleme, sind auch mit Schonern versorgt und haben alpine Erfahrung, tragen keinen Fullface und ballern nicht ungebremst an Wanderern vorbei, um den Ruf der MTBler nicht völlig zu Vers......).

Von daher würden wir gerne über die 5Helme Touren hinaus Traillastige Touren fahren, vielleicht kann uns einer derjenigen, die schon da waren, noch ein paar Tipps geben?

Vielen Dank an alle, die uns weiterhelfen können, wir wollten ab nächster Woche Do-Di. bleiben und jeden Tag lange fahren.

Schönen Gruss
sun909

Kartenmaterial und GPS ist vorhanden, Weitergabe wird von uns ausgeschlossen


----------



## freiraus (13. April 2011)

Servus,

zu 1) und 3) zitiere ich mal einen Beitrag vom 6.04. aus dem österreichischen Forum:

"_Also ich war von Sonntag bis Dienstag in Kobarid biken. Ich kann das Gebiet nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen. Die Trails sind echt der Hammer. Mir gefallen die Trails viel besser als z. B. der Gardasee, weil der Boden erdiger ist und nicht überall Steinbrocken den Weg säumen. 

Wir haben in der Pension Fedrig in Kobarid mitten im Zentrum geschlafen. Super Zimmer und sensationelles Frühstück für  21,-/Person/Nacht. Wir waren 3 Tage unterwegs und haben keine anderen Biker auf den Trails gesehen.

Die genialste Runde war Kobarid - Spik - Matajur 2 - Kobarid. Der Abstieg vom Matajur ist die ersten 100 hm noch ziemlich schneebedeckt. Der Downhill nach Italien ist aber der Hammer. Am Montag Abend kam danach noch ein wenig frischer Neuschnee dazu. Die Tour ist trotzdem immer noch machbar"_

Der erwähnte Abstieg ist der von Tour 20 - ist auf der Nord/Nordostseite des Matajurs (1642 m). Südseitig müsste es wohl auf diesn Höhen mittlerweile schneefrei sein.
Webcams:
http://en.hribi.net/webcam/bovec/1317
Schneebericht/Wetter:
http://en.hribi.net/vreme.asp

zu 2) Ich würde behaupten Kobarid, evtl. auch in den kleinen Orten zwischen Kobarid und Tolmin (dort kenne ich aber keine Pension)

zu 3) in Kobarid z.B. Pension Fedrig (s.o.) oder Apartma-Ra, in Dreznica, ca. 300 hm oberhalb von Kobarid: Jelkin Hram, oder der Bauernhof "kranjc"

4) z.B. Wanderweg vom Stol direkt nach Kobarid, habe ich hier mal weiter oben beschrieben (nicht im Buch), hat 5 Helme verdient...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (16. April 2011)

Servus,

aktuelle Wetternews + nettem Video von einem user aus dem österreichischen Forum:


> Wir waren vergangene Woche 4 Tage bei Traumwetter in der Nähe von Kobarid (Idrsko). Sind u.a. die Stol-Nord-Tour, Matajur II, Tolminka-Quelle und Dreznica-Tour gefahren. Waren total begeistert von der Gegend und den Trails!! Bis auf leichte Schneereste am Gipfel Kobarid und Stol trocken und super zu fahren!
> 
> Hier ein paar Videoeindrücke: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIo-zC51A60
> 
> ...



Grüße,
Peter


----------



## spider39 (16. April 2011)

wir waren vergangene Woche in Idrsko nahe Kobarid im Gästehaus Jazbec untergebracht. Sehr netter Familienbetrieb mit guter Küche. 30 für Nächtigung und Frühstück - sehr empfehlenswert! Von dort aus kann man auch viele Touren starten.

www.jazbec.eu


----------



## freiraus (20. April 2011)

...falls jemand noch auf der Suche nach einem Ziel für Ostern ist:

http://en.hribi.net/webcam/bovec/1317

http://www.meteo.si/

Schaut gut aus!!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## kieverjonny (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

benötige noch den MTB Slowenienführer, 
da ich schon nächste Woche für 4 Wochen vor Ort bin.
Hat ggf. noch jemand einen übrig, den ich abkaufen kann ?
Erreiche die  Autoren leider nicht und die alten Ausgaben sind vergriffen.

Danke
Kiwi


----------



## freiraus (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

und Entschuldigung - wir sind gerade in Slowenien unterwegs und daher schwer zu erreichen.
Im Tourismusamt in Kobarid und Tolmin müsste es noch Bücher geben!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## kieverjonny (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Peter,

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung-benötige es vorher-da ich mir die GPS Touren herunterladen möchte und ich eigentlic eine Zusage bekommen habe-das ich ein Exemplar bekomme, auch wenn es nicht die aktuelle Ausgabe ist.

vg
kiwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie vielleicht manche von Euch bereits bemerkt haben:
Soeben ist die zweite Auflage unseres Tourenführers erschienen - an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal danke an alle die unser Buch gekauft haben!

In der neuen Auflage konnten wir bei ein paar Touren den Trailfaktor erhöhen (z.B. Kolovrat I, Planina Razor) andere Touren wurden, soweit es uns möglich war aktualisiert. Und: Die zweite Auflage enthält eine neue Tour am Matajur - dafür haben wir den Kanin Bikepark herausgenommen (welcher ja gut ausgeschildert ist und somit auch ohne unsere Beschreibung zu finden ist).

Unsere Webseite wird im Moment aktualisiert, das Buch kann bereits bestellt werden, die GPS-Daten werden demnächst zum Download bereit stehen.

Schöne Grüße aus Slowenien,
Peter

p.s. hier noch ein paar Fotos unserer "Slowenien Singletrails"-Tour der letzten Woche - 1 Woche Traumtrails! Wir haben dieses Jahr noch Plätze frei!


----------



## kieverjonny (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe noch einen Führer per Eiltpost von den Autoren bekommen-Danke !
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr Ligurien den Vorzug gegeben habe-werd ich ab diesem We 4 Wochen unten sein-da ich auch mein Mopped mitnehme-gibt Empfehlungen ?

Wie sieht es mit kleinen süßen Orten aus-die man geshen haben sollte ?
GGf. auch schöne Cafes- da bin ich ein wenig von Italien verwöhnt 

ggf. mache ich auch einen Abstecher an die Adria-wenn die freundin zu sehr quengelt-
welche Ecke wäre da reizvoll

vg
kiwi


----------



## Tall1969 (24. Mai 2011)

Lach... noch einer aus Lohmar... Grüssse


Muss da a mal hin, von meinem jetzigen WOhnort Graz ist das ja echt ein Katzensprung


----------



## freiraus (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kiwi,

sehenswert außerhalb des Soca-Tals:
- nicht nur für Weinliebhaber: die Weinregion Goriska Brda und das Vipava-Tal, Infos hier und hier, evtl. mit einem Ausflug nach Stanjel verbinden
- nettes Städtchen: das ital. Cividale, ca. 30 min Fahrt von Kobarid
- Ljubljana ist auch nicht weit...
- Küste: ich kenne nur den slowenischen Teil, sehenswert ist hier vor allem Piran - den italienischen Teil kenne ich nicht. Strände gibt es nicht so viele, wenn dann sind sie eher steinig.

Schönen Urlaub (4 Wochen - Neid)!
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## kieverjonny (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Peter,

so schaffe ich es in der Regel die Region umfassend zu erkunden und
die Anfahrt mit dem Wowa braucht auch Zeit 

Danke schon mal für die Tipps-Reiseführer habe ich mir heute auch organisiert-bin auf jeden Fall neugierig was mich erwartet.

@Tall

Gruss nach Graz-was hat Dich dorthin verschlagen ?
Die Tourenmöglichkeiten 

vg
kiwi


----------



## kieverjonny (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Peter,

ich habe mir Die Zip Datei runtergeladen und kann Sie nicht öffnen-ein Freund meint, es liegt daran das die Datei eine Mac.Datei ist-und von Windows nicht geöffnet werden kann-kannst Du die Dateien noch anderweitig zippen-dann muss ich nicht alle touren einzeln laden.

vg
Kiwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Mai 2011)

Installiere WinRAR auf deinem PC, dann klappts mit dem entpacken 
http://www.rarlabs.com/download.htm


----------



## kieverjonny (25. Mai 2011)

D.h öffnen dann mit diesem Programm ?
Werde mein Glück heute abend mal versuchen-vielen Dank für den Tipp

vg
Kiwi

p.s.
War schon jemand auf dem Campingplatzhttp://www.sloveniaholidays.com/deu/campingplatz-klin-die-julischen-alpe.html ?


----------



## freiraus (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mit Winrar lät sich die Datei problemlos öffnen.

Camp Klin ist ein netter Campingplatz - einfach, aber schön gelegn - direkt am Fluß (am Zusammenfluß von Lepena und Soca) und es gibt ein Restaurant. Bekommt etwas weniger Sonne ab, da die Berge ringsrum relativ hoch sind.
Als Ausgangspunkt für Touren allerdings etwas sehr weit nördlich.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. Mai 2011)

Wir sind im Juni auch endlich mal wieder in Slowenien. Werden die ersten Tage auf dem "Camp Vili" verbringen und von dort einige Touren starten.
Haben diesmal das Tourbook und Gps dabei und werden wohl so die Trails finden.
Danach geht es 2 Wochen mit Velo und Anhänger weiter Richtung Adria um dann erneut im Socatal den Urlaubsabschluß zu verbringen.
Wir sind was Kondition und Fahrtechnik angeht im Schulnotensystem eine 3. Sollte jemand evtl eine Tour mit uns starten wollen kurze PN senden.

Gruß Moni und Ihr Salatbauchvieh


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe zwei Fragen an euch. 

1. Gibt es digitale Wanderkarten (minimum 1:50.000, eher 1:25.000) der Gegend? Ich verwende ein Smartphone und würde die Tracks gerne über eine digitale Karte legen. 

2. Könnt ihr eine Unterkunft empfehlen? Am liebsten in Gehweite der Soca. Wir sind zwischen 5 und 8 Personen...


----------



## freiraus (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,



> 1. Gibt es digitale Wanderkarten (minimum 1:50.000, eher 1:25.000) der Gegend? Ich verwende ein Smartphone und würde die Tracks gerne über eine digitale Karte legen.



Ich kenne nur die "Topo Adria" für GPS, weiss nicht ob das mit Smartphones funktioniert - vielleicht hat hier jemand aber noch einen anderen Tipp.



> 2. Könnt ihr eine Unterkunft empfehlen? Am liebsten in Gehweite der Soca. Wir sind zwischen 5 und 8 Personen...


z.B. ein oder 2 Holzhäuser am Kamp Koren? Auch mit Frühstück möglich. Für 4-6 Personen (2 DZ + Couch). Soca (fast) in Griffweite. Nach Kobarid in 10 min zu Fuß.
Oder Apartment in Kamno oder in Volarje.
Generell empfehlen sich Unterkünfte in Kobarid oder eben Kamno, Ladra, Volarje etc., da sind`s ca. 5-10 min zur Soca. Bovec liegt etwas weiter entfernt. Eine Unterkunft in Ceszoca wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
Auf unserer Webseite findest Du unter Links noch weitere Unterkünfte.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2011)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich kenne nur die "Topo Adria" für GPS, weis nicht ob das mit Smartphones funktioniert - vielleicht hat hier jemand aber noch einen anderen Tipp.
> ...
> Grüße,
> Peter



Die "Topo Adria" funktioniert mit "MobileXT" von Garmin auf WM 6.1/6.5.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (31. Mai 2011)

Noch ne kleine Frage für den Magen

1.)Kennt einer einen super Laden für gute Hausmannskost zwischen Tolmin und Kobarid? 
Man sollte aber auch in Tourklamotten einkehren dürfen!!! 

2.)Bei unserem letzten Besuch habe uns alle von einem Laden erzählt in dem es frische Forellen zum mitnehmen gibt. Aber wir haben Ihn nicht gefunden. Vili (vom Campingplatz) organisiert und grillt die Forellen zwar gegen ein kleines Entgeld für seine Gäste. Allerdings verrät er nicht wo er die Forellen frisch herzaubert.
Kennt denn einer in Kobarid oder Umgebung den Laden? 

3.)@ freiraus aber auch an alle anderen die die Touren schon gefahren sind. Welche der Touren aus dem Buch im Bereich Tolmin und Kobarid zählt Landschaftsmäßig zu den absoluten Highlights?

Bis dann dann Salatbauchvieh


----------



## freiraus (31. Mai 2011)

> 1.)Kennt einer einen super Laden für gute Hausmannskost zwischen Tolmin und Kobarid?
> Man sollte aber auch in Tourklamotten einkehren dürfen!!



In Zatolmin gibt es so was - nicht zu verfehlen. Direkt am Ortseingang.
Und Jazbec in Idrsko.



> 2.)Bei unserem letzten Besuch habe uns alle von einem Laden erzählt in dem es frische Forellen zum mitnehmen gibt. Aber wir haben Ihn nicht gefunden. Vili (vom Campingplatz) organisiert und grillt die Forellen zwar gegen ein kleines Entgeld für seine Gäste. Allerdings verrät er nicht wo er die Forellen frisch herzaubert.
> Kennt denn einer in Kobarid oder Umgebung den Laden?


Der Laden ist türkis und fließt in der Mitte des Tals 
Nein, im Ernst, ich weiß es leider nicht.



> 3.)@ freiraus aber auch an alle anderen die die Touren schon gefahren sind. Welche der Touren aus dem Buch im Bereich Tolmin und Kobarid zählt Landschaftsmäßig zu den absoluten Highlights?


...gar nicht so einfach....Stol, Matajur, Kapela Bes, Planina Razor,Planina Pretovc/Sleme, Vas na Skali.....und viele andere 
Was meinen die Anderen?

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2011)

Matajur ist Pflicht, insbesondere der ewig lange Trail auf dem Bergrücken bis S. Pietro. Schön dass ihr jetzt auch die Abfahrt nach Kobarid drin habt! 
Wenn ich nochmal hinfahre, würde ich sicher erstmal auch den Stol mitnehmen. 

Wobei ich ja lieber auf einem Berg als durch Unterholz fahre, andere sehen das vielleicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (1. Juni 2011)

> Matajur ist Pflicht, insbesondere der ewig lange Trail auf dem Bergrücken bis S. Pietro.



Jawoll - erst vor 2 Wochen wieder gefahren - jedes mal wieder ein unvergessliches Erlebnis. Eine der besten Abfahrten die ich kenne. Und gutes Eis gibt es auch in San Pietro. 
Der letzte Teil der Abfahrt ist in der neuen Auflage als Variante etwas detaillierter beschrieben (als Ergänzung ist es empfehlenswert die Tabacco-Karte Blatt 041 dabei zu haben).



> Schön dass ihr jetzt auch die Abfahrt nach Kobarid drin habt!


Dein Beitrag war mit der Auslöser - wir hatten schon länger vor die Abfahrt mal auszuprobieren - vor allem mit der Auffahrt von Süden eine schöne Variante (wenn man schon öfters die "übliche" Auffahrt zum Matajur gefahren ist, freut man sich über Abwechslung ).

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## seblill (1. Juni 2011)

Wie lange braucht man denn eigentlich (in etwa), von San Pietro durch das Nadiza-Tal nach Kobarid? Muss man da alles auf Asphalt fahren?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## freiraus (1. Juni 2011)

> Wie lange braucht man denn eigentlich (in etwa), von San Pietro durch das Nadiza-Tal nach Kobarid? Muss man da alles auf Asphalt fahren?



Es sind ca. 20 km auf der Straße (wenig Verkehr) - fast ohne Höhenunterschied. Ich glaube bis Loch/Linder gibt es die Möglichkeit auf der anderen Flussseite zu fahren, weiss aber nicht ob das Schotter oder Asphalt ist.

Grüße,
peter


----------



## seblill (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Peter,

vielen Dank für die Info.
Und nun ist es soweit: in knapp 4 Stunden heißt es Abfahrt nach Kobarid !!!

Und vielen Dank auch für die rasche Zusendung des neuen Führers.
Wir wollen nun in den nächsten 5 Tagen nochmals die Tourengegenden von Kobarid und Tolmin unter die Lupe nehmen, insbesondere mit den neuen Varianten, die ihr nun eingebaut habt. Vergangenes Jahr haben wir zumindest die Erfahrung gemacht: wer sich im Soca-Tal gerne auf Trails - mit und ohne Flow - bewegt, ist dort genau richtig.....
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter halten..

Grüße aus München


----------



## freiraus (1. Juni 2011)

p.s. Ergänzung zu oben: nach Robic kann man natürlich wie auf der Auffahrt von z.B. Stol Süd über Suzid und Svino nach Kobarid fahren

Viel Spaß!


----------



## KongoApe (5. Juni 2011)

welche Strecken sind aktuell nicht zu empfehlen? wg. Schnee?
oder sind dort schon alle Strecken frei?


----------



## freiraus (6. Juni 2011)

> welche Strecken sind aktuell nicht zu empfehlen? wg. Schnee?
> oder sind dort schon alle Strecken frei?



Schnee wirst Du auf den Touren vergeblich suchen - evtl. noch bei der Tour auf den Mangart, ansonsten alles frei!!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Juni 2011)

@freiraus
Danke! Das mit der Topo Adria (die eigtl. AdriaTopo heißt, richtig?) wird mit meinem Android Telefon wohl nix werden.

Unterkunft haben wir inzwischen  Wir werden in der Mitte zwischen Bovec und Kobarid wohnen (Zaga).


----------



## felixh. (7. Juni 2011)

Wie schauts im Soca Tal bezüglich richtig knackiger Trails aus im Bereich S3-S5 (S5 lieber nur Stellenweise, also nicht durchgehend, also keine Sachen wo sich ein erfahrerener Bergwanderer sich ins Seil einhänge würde) bzw halt T2 bis T3, mit Teilstrecken T4. Gerne ein bisserl ausgesetzt und evtl auch einfache Klettersteige?

So ala Gardasee 122, 112 oder 102.

Nimmt einen die Gondel in Bovec eigentlich auch ganz rauf?
Kenne das Gebiet nur wenn auf 1000m mindestens 3m Schnee liegen.....

Ist schon mal jemand mit dem Bike auf den Triglav rauf? (also außer die letzten 200HM Klettersteig). Bis Mali Triglav könnte man ja versuchen sein Bike mitzunehmen (bzw wenn einen dann die Gipfelsucht packt, kommt das Bike halt auch ganz rauf, kenne den Steig halt leider noch nicht). Allerdings nicht aus dem Soca Tal sondern von Stara Fuzine.... An genialen Abfahrten dürfte es ja nicht mangeln von Triglavski Dom na Kredarici (2515m), bzw evtl könnte man es sogar wagen nach Trenta Na Logu ins Soca Tal abzufahren (wenn die Gondel zum Pogacnikov Biker mitnimmt, evtl auch Auffahrt von ebendort weg).
Das mit den Verboten sehe ich pragmatisch, legal, illegal, ....; ich hab noch nie Probs mit Bergsteigern gehabt, die sein eigentlich immer beeindruckt wenn ihnen im alpinen Gelände ein Biker entgegenkommt und freundlich grüßt...

Bin grad am überlegen nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende bei gutem Wetter runterzufahren...

Nimmt die Gondel zum Pogacnikov Dom Na Krickih Biker mit?, Denke da so an eine nette Tagestour von Kranska Gora weg über Cesta Na Vrsic, Trenta Na Logu, Pogacnikov, Razor (hier wird wohl Bike tragen angesagt sein) und Abfahrt nach Ticarjev Dom. Die Auffahrt über Mojstrana wäre für eine Tagestour mit dem Profil halt schon echt happig, da man dann wohl gute 1600HM sein Bike rauftragen müsste, worauf ich wenig Lust hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juni 2011)

Im Nationalpark ist großer Ärger angesagt wenn man mit Radel ankommt (ich bin daher auch nur bis zu den Verbotsschildern, nie weiter, und darunter ist alles S1-2). Das ist das slowenische Nationalheiligtum!

Da musst du schon die Locals direkt PMen, um Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## felixh. (8. Juni 2011)

Hmm schade, freue mich über PMs bezüglich Triglav, ist vielleicht gescheiter.

Sind die Schilder so angebracht dass man sie nicht übersehen kann? Oder nur auf den "breiten Wegen" - sprich wenn man schon bergauf einen kleinen Weg wählt, sieht man kein Verbotsschild?


----------



## freiraus (8. Juni 2011)

> Nimmt einen die Gondel in Bovec eigentlich auch ganz rauf?
> Kenne das Gebiet nur wenn auf 1000m mindestens 3m Schnee liegen.....


hab`s noch nicht versucht - offiziell wohl nur zur Mittelstation, auf gut Zureden manchmal wohl bis oben (frag mal hier - auch bzgl. technischen Trails: Outdoorfreaks Bovec. Falls Sie einen mitnehmen gäbe es wohl technische Trails in Richtung Italien/Sella Nevea und in Richtung Valle Resia.



> Ist schon mal jemand mit dem Bike auf den Triglav rauf?


kenne niemanden - der Triglav ist Sloweniens Nationalsymbol, jeder Slowene soll in seinem leben 1x oben gewesen sein (zu Fuß) - und liegt, wie die anderen von Dir angesprochenen Auf-/Abfahrten in der Kernzone des Nationalparks. Das Problem sind hier wohl weniger die Wanderer - vorausgesetzt man benimmt sich "anständig" als evtl. Ranger. Die Höhe der Strafen kenne ich nicht, aber man munkelt, dass es teuer werden kann...und es trägt evtl. nicht positiv zu den aktuellen Diskussionen in Slowenien, Teile bzw. einige Wege des Nationalparks für Biker zu öffnen, bei.



> Nimmt die Gondel zum Pogacnikov Dom Na Krickih Biker mit?


Beid der "Gondel" handelt es sich vermutlich um eine Lastenseilbahn - wenn Sie denn jemanden mitnehmen sollte (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist), weiß ich nicht ob man sich da freiwillig reinsetzen möchte...Und: Auch hier gilt wieder: Nationalpark! Noch dazu liegt sie oberhalb von Trenta, dort ist das Nationalparkzentrum. Infos zur Hütte hier. 



> Sind die Schilder so angebracht dass man sie nicht übersehen kann?


Schilder gibt es nicht überall - bei manchen Wegen gehen die wohl davon aus, dass dort keiner freiwillig radelt. Man muss wissen wo die Grenze des Nationalparks verläuft. Infos hier

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## felixh. (8. Juni 2011)

Danker für die Antwort Peter...
Naja, die Gondel ist dann falsch in OSM eingetragen....
Wenn nicht überall Schilder stehen dann passt das schon, ist also nicht anders wie in anderen Parks. Fragt sich halt wie viele Ranger dort unterwegs sind...


----------



## deprincevansnel (8. Juni 2011)

hallo und einen schönen sommer
ich fahre mit meinem kumpel im august von berchdesgarden nach rijeka.
komme über die karnischen alpen nach slowenien rein. lago del predil weiter über Strmec na Predelu,SI dann runter nach bovec weiter richtung kobarid  - tolmin weiter nach süden bis Idrija über den col sveta gora - cerknica - kosarisce da über die grenze nach kroatien. brauche noch tips für übernachtung und evtl routen. 
hang loose jörg


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. Juni 2011)

Freitag geht es los Richtung Slowenien aber irgendwie bin ich zu doll für die OSM Karte Slowenien/Italien und erst recht zu doll für die openmtbmap Slowenien. Muss dazu sagen das Thema GPS-Gerät ist sehr neu für mich. 
Kann mir evtl. jemand die Slowenien Karte so zukommen lassen das ich sie einfach auf die MicroSdKarte kopier und sie funktioniert?
Habe ein Garmin-Edge-Gerät.
Wäre wirklich super und deshalb schon jetzt ein dickes DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juni 2011)

Funktionieren die openmtb map dinger auf auf einem Android Handy? Wenn ja, gibts wo ein verständliches Tutorial?


----------



## Hufi (9. Juni 2011)

nein dafür brauchst Du ein Garmin Navi. Die openmtb Karten sind vektorbasiert. Daher funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juni 2011)

Kann man die KArten nicht mit AndNav, Apemap, B.iCicle usw usf laden?


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juni 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Kann man die KArten nicht mit AndNav, Apemap, B.iCicle usw usf laden?



Wenn diese Tools Karten im Garmin- .img Format anzeigen können, dann ja - sonst nein.


----------



## Hufi (9. Juni 2011)

nun grundsätzlich solltest Du extremcarver aka felixh fragen...s. weiter oben...
aber grundsätzlich, die openmtb karten sind aufgebaut auf den Vektorkartensystem(garmin) d.h.Du kannst reinzoomen soweit wie Du willst und Du siehst immer noch eine Linie. 
Das andere System sind Rasterkarten, ähnlich .jpg Dateien, zoomst Du weiter rein, siehst Du nur noch Pixel. 
Der Unterschied zwischen den Karten wird in diesem Buch sehr gut erklärt:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GPS-auf-Outdoor-Touren-Praxisbuch-GPS-Navigation/dp/3765453757/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307648031&sr=8-1"]GPS auf Outdoor-Touren: Praxisbuch und Ratgeber für die GPS-Navigation: Amazon.de: Uli Benker: Bücher[/ame]
das sollte nur als info dienen, hier wird alles erklärt der Unterschied zwischen Track und Route usw.
Sorry für das nebensächliche zu diesem "Fred".


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Danke!  Ich denke mir reichen die gpx Files für den Notfall. Ich habe ja ohnehin Karten (bzw. werden die gerade gekauft) und den Bikeführer mit den Kartenausschnitten.

Sodala, welche Touren würdet ihr uns empfehlen? Die 19er (oder eine andere Matajur Tour?) ist wohl Pflicht. Was noch? Die 8er? Die, die als "Harterkämpfte Traumtour" (oder wie war das? Ich habe das Buch gerade nicht in der Arbeit *g*) beschrieben wird (Moment, war das die 8er=)? Was denn noch? 

Was wir gerne hätten? Tagestouren mit entweder Flow ohne Ende auf Singletrails oder ruhig etwas Knackiges. Gerne tragen wir die Bikes auch ein Zeiterl hinauf. Hinunter kann's wirklich anspruchsvoll sein. Keine Forststraßen oder sonstiges. Achja, besser ein Gipfel als nur im Wald zu fahren  Im Buch klingen einige Touren toll, wobei es mir noch schwer fällt die Anzahl der "Helme" richtig einzuordnen. Haben Leute wie ich, die gerne alpin aber auch sehr gerne flowige Trails wie in und um Latsch reiten ab einer 3er Schwierigkeit schon Freude? 

Ach, ich freu mich schon ungheimlich auf das Gebiet!  Ich bin über jede Entscheidungshilfe dankbar! 

Achja, wohnen werden wir in Zaga. Das ist genau in der Rechtskurve zwischen Bovec und Kobarid.


----------



## JDEM (14. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage: Mit was für Temperaturen kann man Anfang bis mitte September rechnen? Werde dann auch ein paar Tage ins Soca Tal fahren und danach weiter nach Istrien. 
Mein Bike kommt natürlich auch mit, nur was macht meine Freundin während der Zeit, gibt es da irgendwas interessantes?
Für die ersten Infos war die Mtb-Slowenien Seite ja schon sehr hilfreich


----------



## freiraus (15. Juni 2011)

Servus,

ich werde später auf Eure Fragen antworten - zwischendrin ein kurzer Hinweis:

Der Ein oder Andere wird gesehen haben, dass die aktuelle Ausgabe des "Mountainbike-Magazins" ein Artikel über das Soca-Tal enthält.
Dort sind auch Tourenbeschreibungen abgedruckt - es sind Touren aus unserem Buch welche a) ohne unsere Zustimmung b) ohne einen Hinweis, dass sie aus dem Selbigen stammen und c) in stark verkürzter, meiner Meinung nach unbrauchbarer Form wiedergegeben wurden.

In Eurem eigenen Interesse raten wir davon ab mit den dürftigen Beschreibungen aus dem Artikel auf Tour zu gehen - wer die Touren im Soca-Tal kennt, weiss wovon ich spreche. Nicht umsonst haben wir uns die Mühe gemacht, die Touren so detailliert zu beschreiben.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## mw.dd (15. Juni 2011)

freiraus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich werde später auf Eure Fragen antworten - zwischendrin ein kurzer Hinweis:
> 
> ...



Wer schonmal versucht hat, nach den Tourenbeschreibungen der "Mountainbike" auf Tour zu gehen, weiß auch, wovon Du sprichst 

Ich habe da voriges Jahr ein paar unschöne Erfahrungen im Vinschgau gemacht...


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wer schonmal versucht hat, nach den Tourenbeschreibungen der "Mountainbike" auf Tour zu gehen, weiß auch, wovon Du sprichst
> 
> Ich habe da voriges Jahr ein paar unschöne Erfahrungen im Vinschgau gemacht...



War grad mit Mountainbike-Beschreibungen an der Riviera (Dolcedo), absolut unmöglich (Wege nicht vorhanden usw.), die wie beschrieben abzufahren. Dazu noch Texte/Roadbooks/Karten/Tracks gewürfelt oder schlicht falsch...

Ich denke, da muss man sich nicht drüber ärgern, denn die benutzt doch eh kein Mensch. Das ist Füllmaterial und ist nur als Werbung bzw. Werbeträger für die Randspalten gedacht. 

@kuschi: Wer dort weder Kajak noch Bike noch Gleitschirm benutzt oder wenigstens wandert, wird sich extrem langweilen. Die paar im Reiseführer erwähnten Ziele sind ok für ein paar Tage. Autoausflug nach Goricia. Wein probieren und kaufen zwischen Goricia und Cividale. Museumsbahn (teuer) ins Nachbartal von oberhalb Most na Soci. Ljubljana besichtigen (weit!). Aquileia besichtigen (noch weiter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (15. Juni 2011)

> Wer schonmal versucht hat, nach den Tourenbeschreibungen der "Mountainbike" auf Tour zu gehen, weiß auch, wovon Du sprichst


...na, gefahren sind sie die Touren nicht. Da ist`s schwer eine Tour zu beschreiben...



> ch denke, da muss man sich nicht drüber ärgern, denn die benutzt doch eh kein Mensch. Das ist Füllmaterial und ist nur als Werbung bzw. Werbeträger für die Randspalten gedacht.


Zu mehr taugt es auch nicht - ärgerlich insofern, dass es evtl. manche doch versuchen und sich denken: Ist ja sch... hier im Soca-Tal.



> Sodala, welche Touren würdet ihr uns empfehlen? Die 19er (oder eine andere Matajur Tour?) ist wohl Pflicht. Was noch? Die 8er? Die, die als "Harterkämpfte Traumtour" (oder wie war das? Ich habe das Buch gerade nicht in der Arbeit *g*) beschrieben wird (Moment, war das die 8er=)? Was denn noch?


Die 8er, ja, bietet sich ja auch an wenn Ihr in Zaga wohnt. Und Stol Nord, den in der Alternative erwähnten Wanderweg probieren! Matajur I mit der Variante nach Cepletischis oder/und eben die Matajur II (Variante nach San Pietro!). Tour 25/Kolovrat I hat auch eine schöne Abfahrt (in der zweiten Auflage mit mehr Trailanteil).




> Haben Leute wie ich, die gerne alpin aber auch sehr gerne flowige Trails wie in und um Latsch reiten ab einer 3er Schwierigkeit schon Freude?


Denke ja, wohl eher aber noch bei 4 Helmen.



> Kurze Frage: Mit was für Temperaturen kann man Anfang bis mitte September rechnen? Werde dann auch ein paar Tage ins Soca Tal fahren und danach weiter nach Istrien.
> Mein Bike kommt natürlich auch mit, nur was macht meine Freundin während der Zeit, gibt es da irgendwas interessantes?
> Für die ersten Infos war die Mtb-Slowenien Seite ja schon sehr hilfreich


Wie immer schwierige Frage - generell ist es noch ziemlich warm, eigentlich eine sehr gute Zeit für das Soca-Tal. Was Deine Freundin angeht: Typsache  ...ein bisserl wandern/spazieren gehen (Wasserfälle, Tolminka-Schluchten), in der Sonne sitzen, Cafe trinken, Rafting, Canyoning, Klettern, Paragliden....die Ruhe geniessen.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## JDEM (15. Juni 2011)

Danke Peter, damit kann ich schon was anfangen, wobei die letzteren Aktivitäten bestimmt auch Spaß machen würden


----------



## mbonsai (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wir, ein Teil des MTB Clubs Beinharten fahren auch am Samstag nach Kobarid und freuen uns total drauf. Wir waren letztes Jahr schon mal zu zweit da und euer FÃ¼hrer hat uns gute Dienste geleistet, vielen Dank, und wir kÃ¶nnen nur bestÃ¤tigen, dass es wirklich toll an der Soca ist.

Ãbrigens haben sich die Jungs der Mountainbike wohl revanchieren wollen 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-tal-jetzt-2-auflage-erhaeltlich.552239.2.htm

ist auch das mindeste was die machen konnten, denn Euer MTB Guide ist echt super.

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## freiraus (16. Juni 2011)

> Übrigens haben sich die Jungs der Mountainbike wohl revanchieren wollen
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/n...h.552239.2.htm
> 
> ist auch das mindeste was die machen konnten, denn Euer MTB Guide ist echt super.



....ja, nach dezentem Knüppelhieb unsererseits  ....

Danke für die Blumen & viel Spaß!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## dedekind (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir diesen Sommer einmal eine Tour von mtb-slowenien.de von Finkenstein (Kärnten) aus ansehen möchte (also Anfahrt über den Wurzenpaß mit dem Auto), welche Tagestour würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? http://mtb-slowenien.de/gps/ Wenn möglich Start = Ziel (Hab noch keinen Tourenführer gekauft) 

mfg


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juni 2011)

freiraus schrieb:


> Die 8er, ja, bietet sich ja auch an wenn Ihr in Zaga wohnt. Und Stol Nord, den in der Alternative erwähnten Wanderweg probieren! Matajur I mit der Variante nach Cepletischis oder/und eben die Matajur II (Variante nach San Pietro!). Tour 25/Kolovrat I hat auch eine schöne Abfahrt (in der zweiten Auflage mit mehr Trailanteil).



Danke für dein Feedback! Ich schaue mir das im Detail auch auf der Karte an. Leider habe ich nur die erste Auflage des Führers und kann die Unterschiede nicht so leicht nachvollziehen.

@Matajur
Du meinst bei der Matajur 2 Tour die Variante zwischen Punkt 11 und 14, oder?

Tour25: OK! Ich hatte Tour24 favorisiert.  Danke für den Tip!
Tour17, Stol Nord war auch schon in meinem engeren Favoritenkreis. Wird nun fix eingeplant.



freiraus schrieb:


> Denke ja, wohl eher aber noch bei 4 Helmen.



Passt  danke!

Liebe Grüße,
Martin


----------



## raineryogi (16. Juni 2011)

Will nur kurz von meinem spontan geplanten Slowenien / Socatal Trip von vor 2 Wochen berichten und mich auf dieser Weise auch nochmals bei Peter (@freiraus) und natürlich der ganzen IBC Community bedanken. Eigentlich wollte ich für eine Woche zum Biken samt Freundin nach Österreich fahren. Schlecht war nur, dass gerade in meiner Urlaubswoche in dem Großraum Regen angesagt war. Ein Blick auf das Wetterradar hat jedoch für den Süden der Alpen und speziell im östlichen Teil bessere Bindungungen vorhergesagt. Nach einigen Stunden Recherche war der Plan umgekrempelt und das Socatal als Ziel fixiert. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich es am Ende sicher nicht bereut habe und auch ganz bestimmt wieder kommen werde. Mit Hilfe der Homepage und des Buchs von Peter (welches ich vor Ort in Kobarid erstanden habe) habe ich tolle Touren für mich UND meine Freundin gefunden. Slowenien ist ein echter Geheimtipp auch wenn er so geheim gar nicht mehr ist. Allen, die eine Reise dort hin planen, wünsche ich schönen Urlaub!


----------



## freiraus (16. Juni 2011)

> Du meinst bei der Matajur 2 Tour die Variante zwischen Punkt 11 und 14, oder?


Das ist eine - ich meine die Variante ab Punkt 16 (in der neuen Auflage beschrieben): Hier dem 749a folgen (bald kurze Tragepassage), später macht dieser eine Linkskurve, hier geradeaus dem Pfad folgen (immer auf dem Bergrücken entlang, ich glaube er war mit orangenem Pfeil markiert). Der Pfad trifft später auf eine Forstweg, hier der Beschilderung nach San Pietro folgen oder etwas rechts bergab und dann dem Forstweg weiter auf dem Bergrücken folgen (kurz bergauf) und einen der vieln Trails rechts bergab ausprobieren....
Bei der Variante bietet sich der Start in Kobarid an - ist dann allerdings eine stramme Tour (von San Pietro nach Kobarid noch mal knapp 20 km). Alternativ: In San Pietro abholen lassen (und evtl. nach Livek hochshutteln), z.B. mal bei Blaz von Positive Sport nachfragen.



> Tour25: OK! Ich hatte Tour24 favorisiert.  Danke für den Tip!


Auch schön - aber Update beachten! Findest Du unter "news" auf unserer Seite. Für Tour 25 neuen Track runterladen, der enthält noch einen neuen Trail im Mittelteil der Abfahrt.

@raineryogi
Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Juni 2011)

Hi Peter,

Danke für die super Tips 

Die neuen Tracks habe ich jetzt auch und mit deinen Beschreibungen sollte das locker klappen. Freue mich schon!

Sodala, zusammenpacken und los gehts.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bouncer (20. Juni 2011)

Sers!

Auf der Suche nach einem schönen Urlaub (3. Augustwoche) sind wir nun auch hier gelandet, und sind recht angetan. Allerdings sind wir konditionell nicht gerade die stärksten. Haben uns überlegt, nach Bovec zu fahren, weil dort ja auch ein schöner Campingplatz sein soll. 

Passen die Touren dort auch für "Anfänger"? Unsere Problem ist mehr die Puste beim hochfahren, runter kommen wir (dank DH Erfahrung) eigentlich immer. Sollte aber dennoch flowig sein, schliesslich wollen wir mal entspannen, und Net nur DH fahren.

Wäre nett, wenn Du mir sagen könntest, ob das da so einigermaßen passt, oder ob wir lieber wo anders hinsollten.

Dann noch zwei Fragen:

- Wo bekomme ich (wenn wir gehen sollten) euer Buch? Bei Amazon grad wohl nicht lieferbar
- Wo bekomme ich eine vernünftige OSM für Slowenien für eure Touren her? (Garmin Oregon 450)

Das war's erstmal... ;-)


----------



## freiraus (20. Juni 2011)

Servus,



> Auf der Suche nach einem schönen Urlaub (3. Augustwoche) sind wir nun auch hier gelandet, und sind recht angetan. Allerdings sind wir konditionell nicht gerade die stärksten. Haben uns überlegt, nach Bovec zu fahren, weil dort ja auch ein schöner Campingplatz sein soll.
> 
> Passen die Touren dort auch für "Anfänger"? Unsere Problem ist mehr die Puste beim hochfahren, runter kommen wir (dank DH Erfahrung) eigentlich immer. Sollte aber dennoch flowig sein, schliesslich wollen wir mal entspannen, und Net nur DH fahren.


um Bovec gibt es ein paar schöne nette Trails für die man nicht allzu weit hochstrampeln muss z.B. Tour 1, 2 und 5. Oder Tour 6, die lässt sich auch als Kurztour fahren wenn man ein Stück mit dem Auto hochfährt. Ansonsten gilt halt: erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen  
Noch eine schöne Möglichkeit für eine Kurztour gibt´s bei Matajur I: Mit dem Auto bis nach Livek und die Abfahrt auf dem Sent. 736 nach Cepletischis.



> - Wo bekomme ich (wenn wir gehen sollten) euer Buch? Bei Amazon grad wohl nicht lieferbar


Du kannst das Buch direkt bei uns bestellen: http://mtb-slowenien.de/bestellung/
Amazon wird von uns nicht beliefert - da bleiben zu viele Prozente auf der Strecke - das Buch ist dort aber merkwürdigerweise gelistet...(evtl. hat dort mal jemand anders Buch/Bücher verkauft)....allerdings die erste Auflage.



> - Wo bekomme ich eine vernünftige OSM für Slowenien für eure Touren her? (Garmin Oregon 450)


http://openmtbmap.org/de/? Habe sie noch nciht benutzt - wir nutzen die AdriaTopo als Karte für GPS

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Bouncer (20. Juni 2011)

Hat denn schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Karte von openmtbmap?


----------



## clemson (20. Juni 2011)

Bouncer schrieb:


> Hat denn schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Karte von openmtbmap?



Servus,

wir sind damals 2009 mit Kartenmaterial von openmtbmap die Tourengefahren und hatten im grossen und ganzen keine probs damit.
Edge 705.


----------



## Bouncer (20. Juni 2011)

clemson schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wir sind damals 2009 mit Kartenmaterial von openmtbmap die Tourengefahren und hatten im grossen und ganzen keine probs damit.
> Edge 705.



Super, dank Dir!

P.S.: Hast die "komplette" Europakarte drauf gehabt, oder nur die für Slowenien?


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juni 2011)

Bouncer schrieb:


> Hat denn schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Karte von openmtbmap?



Datenbasis der openmtbmap ist die OSM-Datenbank; diese ist in Slowenien noch sehr lückenhaft.

Man kann die Tracks aus dem Buch allerdings auch ohne Karte im GPS-Gerät nachfahren...



Bouncer schrieb:


> Super, dank Dir!
> 
> P.S.: Hast die "komplette" Europakarte drauf gehabt, oder nur die für Slowenien?



Das ist eine Scherzfrage, oder? Kommt natürlich drauf an, wo Du fahren willst 

Lade Dir aus der OMM Alpen den Teil, der für Euch interessant ist. Da hast gleich noch das Stück Italien in einer Karte, das Du evt. brauchen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bouncer (21. Juni 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Datenbasis der openmtbmap ist die OSM-Datenbank; diese ist in Slowenien noch sehr lückenhaft.
> 
> Man kann die Tracks aus dem Buch allerdings auch ohne Karte im GPS-Gerät nachfahren...
> 
> ...



Nö, keine Scherzfrage... Kenn mich mit dem OSM Zeugs nicht wirklich aus, und ich hab gesehen, dass man dort eine "Europakarte" aber auch eine Slowenienkarte runterladen. Daher die Frage, welche man da am besten nimmt.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2011)

Bouncer schrieb:


> Nö, keine Scherzfrage... Kenn mich mit dem OSM Zeugs nicht wirklich aus, und ich hab gesehen, dass man dort eine "Europakarte" aber auch eine Slowenienkarte runterladen. Daher die Frage, welche man da am besten nimmt.



Ok, nochmal von vorn: Beide Karten entstehen aus der gleichen Datenbank und haben deshalb auch den gleichen Inhalt - nur das Slowenien eben eine Untermenge von Europa ist. Es ist daher für die Orientierung in Slowenien ganz egal, ob Du die Europakarte oder nur Slowenien lädst. Der Server wird es Dir allerdings danken, wenn Du nicht mehr als den notwendigen Traffic verursachst...

Ich würde als Kompromiss die Alpenkarte nehmen, weil manche Touren z.T. auf italienischem Boden sind und man dann in Mapsource für eine Komplettansicht nicht zwischen 2 Karten (Slowenien/Italien) umschalten muß.


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juni 2011)

Wer Lust hat....schreibe unsere Erfahrungen von dieser Woche als Livebericht ab Seite 2 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505272&page=2


----------



## krazykat (23. Juni 2011)

Servus!

In Vorbereitung auf unseren bevorstehenden Bike-Urlaub in Kobarid im Juli, habe ich diesen trÃ¼ben, verregneten Tag heute genutzt, und mir das ganze Thema hier von Anfang an durchgelesen. Habe mir viel nÃ¼tzliche Links gespeichert, und daneben lag der Bike-FÃ¼hrer, der jetzt voll mit hilfreichen Notizen zu den verschiedenen Touren ist. Macht wirklich Spass, hier zu Lesen!! Am 10. Juli gehtâs los. Ich vermute, es wird heiss, baby! â aber dann wird eben einfach frÃ¼her aufgestanden, und/oder nordseitig aufgefahren  

Jedenfalls herzlichen Dank an alle hier: meine Vorfreude aufs Socca-Tal ist nun umso mehr gestiegenâ¦ canât hardly wait!!

LG,
Caro


----------



## Pokora (24. Juni 2011)

Slovenia celebrates 20th birthday these days and as a part of celebration this nice video from 1986 was renewed:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZnL5_w-DyM&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªSlovenija smo ljudje (2011) v prvotni izvedbi Oto Pestner, Nada ÃÂ½gur in vokalna zasedbe Struneâ¬â[/nomedia]


Let`s celebrate together!


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZxE0ttCLnM"]YouTube        - âªLaibach - Leben heiÃÂt lebenâ¬â[/nomedia]





Pokora schrieb:


> ...this nice video from 1986 ..:
> 
> YouTube        - âªSlovenija smo ljudje (2011) v prvotni izvedbi Oto Pestner, Nada ÃÂ½gur in vokalna zasedbe Struneâ¬â
> 
> ...






I was missing the roaring deer ?
And what about: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI4wL1n_cOc&feature=player_detailpage"]YouTube        - âªLaibach - Geburt Einer Nationâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Pokora (25. Juni 2011)

@cxfahrer

my choice is romantic (maybe also due to the fact that I was young in 1986), yours is realistic


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2011)

Pokora schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> 
> my choice is romantic (maybe also due to the fact that I was young in 1986), yours is realistic



In 1987 I was *still* young, and Laibach was one of my favourite bands then - also the slovenian artists featured at the documenta 8.
So my choice is romantic too  ...


----------



## kieverjonny (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meinem 4 Wochen Tripp, der eigentlich komplett in Slowenine verbracht werden sollte, wetterbedingt aber nach 1 1/2 Wochen abgebrochen wurde,
Plan B war dann Umzug an den Gardasee, gibt es eine klare Empfehlung für dieses Gebiet.

Für Wohnwagenfahrer ist eine Anreise über den Predillpass unproblematisch-
mein Standort Bovec, war so perfekt zu erreichen.
ADAC oder mein Navi wollten mich über 150 km per Umweg nach Bovec leiten.

Camping Toni sehr zu empfehlen-abends nett Lagerfeuer machen und Anlage sehr gepflegt.

Ich habe in der Zeit doch einige MTB Freunde gesehen, welche alle den MTB-Führer in Gebrauch hatten-ich denke die 3 Auflage läßt nicht lange auf sich wartem 

Die Touren um Bovec haben Spass gemacht und waren gut zu fahren-
werde hoffentlich dieses Jahr nochmal die Gegend erkunden-nicht so überlaufen wie der Gardasee und die Bergwelt ist einfach ein Traum.


Für Moppedfahrer kann ich die Karte von freytag und berndt empfehlen- 
Slowenien ist auch zum Motorrad fahren ein echter Hochgenuss !!!!


vg
kiwi


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Juni 2011)

Nach vier schönen Tagen im alpinen Gelände ging es mitte letzter Woche ins Soca Tal zum Trailsurfen. Von steinig, rutschig, wiesig bis super griffig "waldbodig" war alles dabei, echt herrlich!  Fotos gibt es auf Grund des hohen Flowfaktors wenige - und das ist auch manchmal gut. 







Es gäbe so unglaublich viel zu entdecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## an-ne (30. Juni 2011)

Servus,
kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben, über welche Route man am besten von Villach mit dem MTB ins Soca-Tal fährt? 
Mir scheint das entweder über den Wurzenpass oder den Predilpass möglich zu sein. 
Wo ist mehr Verkehr zu erwarten? 
(Das wäre nämlich leider am Wochenende).

Wie lange dauern die Strecken ca. mit dem Rad?
Bin für alle Infos dankbar!


----------



## hg_now (30. Juni 2011)

@an-ne: nach dem wurzenpass kommt aber noch der vrsic-pass, soweit ich das auf der karte sehe. und der ist verkehrstechnisch furchtbar (eng, viel befahren), soweit ich das letztes jahr gesehen habe. 
daher würde ich eher zum predil raten. der ist auch nicht so steil wie der wurzenpass.


----------



## an-ne (30. Juni 2011)

hg_now schrieb:


> @an-ne: .... vrsic-pass... ist verkehrstechnisch furchtbar (eng, viel befahren), ...
> daher würde ich eher zum predil raten.



Ganz lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 
Aber weisst du, ob der pedil nicht etwa noch schlimmer ist (Verkehr)? 
Ich hatte da nämlich so eine Bemerkung auf einer Rad-Seite über Alpenpässe gelesen:
"vrsic: this pass is also one of its best cycling                       routes in the alps. Besides the spectacular scenery the route also has                       relatively little traffic due to the proximity of the                       lower pso di Predil"

hm.


----------



## Bouncer (30. Juni 2011)

Dein englisches Zitat besagt doch aber auch, dass da eher wenig Verkehr ist?!


----------



## freiraus (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

also den Wurzenpass würde ich auf keinen Fall fahren - s..steil und relativ viel Verkehr.
Wenn Du "offroad" fahren möchtest - von Arnoldstein gäbe es die Möglichkeit zur Dreiländerhütte hochzufahren und auf der anderen Seite runter Richtung Kranjska Gora - bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren, soll aber funktionieren. Östlich des Wurzenpasses müsste es auch eine Möglichkeit geben.
Weiter würde ich über den Vrsic-Pass fahren, Verkehr ist eigentlich auch am Woe erträglich und im unteren Teil kann man ein Stück auf Schotter auf der anderen Talseite fahren. Die Abfahrt macht mehr Spaß als vom Predil, da länger und mehr Kurven.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## an-ne (30. Juni 2011)

Supertip mit der 3ländereckhütte, die habe ich gefunden und so werde ich da (autofrei) rüberfahren! Danke


----------



## hg_now (1. Juli 2011)

freiraus schrieb:


> Weiter würde ich über den Vrsic-Pass fahren, Verkehr ist eigentlich auch am Woe erträglich...



also das hab ich vorletztes jahr im august anderes erlebt. auf der rückfahrt von kobarid über den vrsic war ein richtiges verkehrschaos. lauter wohnmobile, motorräder, autos, dazwischen ein paar radfahrer, denen unser mitleid sicher war. immer ein fahrzeug im genick beim rauffahren und kaum eine möglichkeit die auto-schauer zu überholen bei der abfahrt. aber vielleicht wars nur ein schlechter tag.


----------



## freiraus (1. Juli 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von freiraus
> Weiter würde ich über den Vrsic-Pass fahren, Verkehr ist eigentlich auch am Woe erträglich...
> also das hab ich vorletztes jahr im august anderes erlebt. auf der rückfahrt von kobarid über den vrsic war ein richtiges verkehrschaos. lauter wohnmobile, motorräder, autos, dazwischen ein paar radfahrer, denen unser mitleid sicher war. immer ein fahrzeug im genick beim rauffahren und kaum eine möglichkeit die auto-schauer zu überholen bei der abfahrt. aber vielleicht wars nur ein schlechter tag.



o.k. - ich bin wenn im Mai/Juni und September unterwegs gewesen, im Juli/August mag es anders aussehen. Allerdings würde ich immer noch den Vrsic bevorzugen, am Predil gibt es längere gerade Strecken, da haben dann Motorräder und Autos ein höheres Tempo, da ist mir persönlich mehr&langsamer Verkehr lieber...

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. so sah`s unter der Woche Mitte Mai aus - ein Radler, frischer Schnee, fast keine Autos....und den Blick ins Soca-Tal sollte man sich eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
kommen gerade von Slowenien zurück. Haben erst einige Tage vor Ort verbracht mit Touren vom Camp Vili aus und dann weiter mit Velo und Anhänger nach Italien,Slowenische Küste-Hrvatska (Kroatien) und durch das Landesinnere wieder zurück zu Camp Vili.
Ganz klar den Vrsic-Pass nehmen, haben Ihn nun zum 2. mal ohne Verkehrschaos hinter uns. Sehr schön ist aber auch auch die Strecke  Bled-Bohinj-Tolmin-Socatal mit dem Rad zu fahren.
Vor 2 Jahren sind wir von Faak am See nach Belca geradelt. Ging auf Schotterstraßen hoch bis zur Grenze dann kurze Schiebepassage und dann wieder auf Schotter runter nach Slowenien. Sollten weitere Details erwünscht sein müsste ich erst wieder in den alten Unterlagen suchen.
Zurück zu diesem Jahr.
Wetter war bis auf einen Regentag in Trieste immer gut. Campingplätze können wir in Slowenien alle empfehlen es gab keinen schlechten auf unserer Tour. Hervorheben möchten wir aber Camp Vili in Voljare und Camp Osp in Osp. Beide sind einfach nur schön. Das Lipizanergestüt war abzocke pur in meinen Augen. 11 Euro pro Person für eine knappe 30 Minuten Führung durch 2 Ställe und ein Museum.Absolut zu empfehlen ist die Höhle im Skocjanske Jame Park.
Zum Buch.
Wir sind die Touren (1.Auflage) 18,19,24 und 30 gefahren. Bei der 24 der Aufstieg ist schon sehr hart. Die 18 war ein wirklicher Traum. Auf der Tour sind 2 Adler ca. 5m über unsere Köpfe geflogen.
Werde die Tage auch noch einige Bilder einstellen.
Bis dahin Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Salatbauchvieh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hg_now (3. Juli 2011)

So, endlich geschafft, ein paar Fotos vom 3. Soca-Tal Urlaub hochzuladen...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33200
Biker sind wenig drauf, die waren zu schnell vorbei ;-)


----------



## goegolo (3. Juli 2011)

Ahh, herrlich . Wie waren die Temperaturen?


----------



## hg_now (4. Juli 2011)

Wir waren in der woche von 19.-26. Juni dort. Temperaturen waren nachts eher frisch (schätze 12-15°). Wer abends gerne draußen sitzt, sollte speziell in Flussnähe also mehr als die Badehose anhaben 
Bei Sonne gings tagsüber schnell mal auf 25-30°. Auf der Stol Süd hat mir der Tacho zu Mittag zw. 32 und 37 (in der Sonne) angezeigt.


----------



## heiko99 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir wollen Anfang August 2 Wochen nach Bovec.
Ich würde gerne das Navi mitnehmen, finde aber keine ordentlich Karte. Was nutzt ihr denn so?

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Orso (5. Juli 2011)

Sorry, da kann ich dir keine Karte empfehlen. Ich habe meine persönliche Navigation immer neben mir sitzen. Auf Bovec kannst du dich habe freuen. Ich habe dort einen Stop gemacht auf dem Weg nach Kroatien. Slowenien ist irgendwie noch authentischer geblieben, als Kroatien, in der Hinsicht muss ich diesem Blog Recht geben. Ansonsten ist das alles sentimentales Geblubber


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Juli 2011)

heiko99 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir wollen Anfang August 2 Wochen nach Bovec.
> Ich würde gerne das Navi mitnehmen, finde aber keine ordentlich Karte. Was nutzt ihr denn so?
> ...



Wenn man sich die Mühe macht zumindest die letzten 3 Seiten des Themas durchzulesen, so wird man da ganz gut fündig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dedekind (8. Juli 2011)

an-ne schrieb:


> Servus,
> kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben, über welche Route man am besten von Villach mit dem MTB ins Soca-Tal fährt?
> Mir scheint das entweder über den Wurzenpass oder den Predilpass möglich zu sein.
> Wo ist mehr Verkehr zu erwarten?
> ...



Die Frage kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.....



dedekind schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diesen Sommer einmal eine Tour von  mtb-slowenien.de von Finkenstein (Kärnten) aus ansehen möchte (also  Anfahrt über den Wurzenpaß mit dem Auto), welche Tagestour würdet Ihr  mir empfehlen? http://mtb-slowenien.de/gps/ Wenn möglich Start = Ziel (Hab noch keinen Tourenführer gekauft)
> 
> mfg






freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also den Wurzenpass würde ich auf keinen Fall fahren - s..steil und relativ viel Verkehr.
> Wenn Du "offroad" fahren möchtest - von Arnoldstein gäbe es die Möglichkeit zur Dreiländerhütte hochzufahren und auf der anderen Seite runter Richtung Kranjska Gora - bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren, soll aber funktionieren. Östlich des Wurzenpasses müsste es auch eine Möglichkeit geben.
> ...



Vielleicht sollte ich mir einen weiblichen Forennamen zulegen.....


----------



## freiraus (8. Juli 2011)

Hä?

Verstehe ich nicht ganz - antworte aber gerne auf Deine Frage (meiner Meinung nach eine andere: Du: Auto+Tagestour, Anne: Bike+offensichtlich Mehrtages/Etappentour).

Tourempfehlung: Es würden sich wohl die Touren um Bovec anbieten, 8 Touren gibt es dort in der neuen Auflage mit unterschiedlichem Level. Start ist immer = Ziel. z.B. Tour 4 oder 5?

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## dedekind (8. Juli 2011)

freiraus schrieb:


> Tourempfehlung: Es würden sich wohl die Touren um Bovec anbieten, 8  Touren gibt es dort in der neuen Auflage mit unterschiedlichem Level.  Start ist immer = Ziel. z.B. Tour 4 oder 5?
> 
> Grüße,
> Peter



Danke! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt....  



freiraus schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht ganz - antworte aber gerne auf Deine Frage (meiner Meinung nach eine andere: Du: Auto+Tagestour, Anne: Bike+offensichtlich Mehrtages/Etappentour).



War ein Spaß  Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit der Fragen besteht allerdings schon. Egal. Jetzt hab ich endlich eine Antwort und bin glücklich (hab immerhin über 3 Wochen warten müssen) 

mfg

P.s.: Von Villach bzw. Villach-Land kann man übrigens auch gut über den Jepza Sattel nach Slowenien (etwas östlich von Kranjska Gora ) fahren. Kärntens erste (offiziele) grenzüberschreitende Mountainbike-Strecke wird Ende Juli feierlich eröffnet...

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernten/villach/villach/2776935/biker-radeln-nun-grenzenlos.story


----------



## freiraus (8. Juli 2011)

> Zitat von freiraus
> Hä?
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht ganz - antworte aber gerne auf Deine Frage (meiner Meinung nach eine andere: Du: Auto+Tagestour, Anne: Bike+offensichtlich Mehrtages/Etappentour).
> War ein Spaß  Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit der Fragen besteht allerdings schon. Egal. Jetzt hab ich endlich eine Antwort und bin glücklich (hab immerhin über 3 Wochen warten müssen)



Frauen (oder die, die sich als solche ausgeben?)  werden natürlich immer bevorzugt behandelt. Aber schön wenn Du jetzt auch glücklich bist. (wobei dedekind ja eigentlich auch alles heissen kann )



> P.s.: Von Villach bzw. Villach-Land kann man übrigens auch gut über den Jepza Sattel nach Slowenien (etwas östlich von Kranjska Gora ) fahren. Kärntens erste (offiziele) grenzüberschreitende Mountainbike-Strecke wird Ende Juli feierlich eröffnet...
> 
> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernten...enzenlos.story



Danke - das ist die andere Strecke, die ich weiter oben meinte ("östlich des Wurzenpasses").

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (8. Juli 2011)

Servus,

noch ein kurzer Hinweis in eigener Sache:

wir haben noch Plätze für die "Transslowenien" von 18. bis 25.9. zu vergeben!
Um diese Jahreszeit findet man in der Regel perfekte bike-Bedingungen vor: Noch nicht zu kalt, nicht mehr zu heiss und das Meer ist auch noch warm genug zum baden!

Ein paar Eindrücke im Anhang - mehr Fotos von September 2009 gibt`s hier: http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/galerie/transslowenien-september-2009

Wem das Ganze zuviel km und hm sind: Wir haben noch die "Singletrails Slowenien" im Programm:
Jeweils 2 Tage Singletrails an 3 verschiedenen Orten, mit Shuttleunterstützung, daher max. 1000 hm Uphill am Tag, dafür bis zu 2500 hm downhill!
Eine sehr schöne Art Slowenien und seine tollen Trails kennenzulernen.

Wer sich noch anmelden möchte: info ät mtb-slowenien.de

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Al84 (8. Juli 2011)

Oh, in der neuen Mountain Bike machen sie ja jetzt sogar Werbung für euch  
Schlechtes Gewissen, oder der dezente Knüppelhieb? Ich zitiere mal: ...für Orientierung sorgt der mit Liebe und Know-how verfasste Führer... .
Wie auch immer, euer Guide liegt schon seit März hier, Karten von der Region sind da und die Ferienwohnug ist gebucht. Jetzt heißt es "nur" noch warten bis zum 3.9 !


----------



## Bouncer (9. Juli 2011)

Moinsen!

Für die 3. Augustwoche wollten wir ja mit dem Wohnwagen nach Slowenien. Allerdings klappt das mit dem Wohnwagen jetzt nicht.

Daher suchen wir nach einer netten Unterkunft (Pension/Hotel) in Bovec und Kobarid.

Wer kann denn da was empfehlen, und wo bewegen sich die Preise denn so?


----------



## absolut (9. Juli 2011)

Hi,
so nun geht es morgen auch bei uns los!
Den "Freiraus" im Gepäck, gespickt mit 30 Touren im Garmin, jede Menge Riegel und Trinkblase werden wir uns zu viert nach Bovec ins Kanin aufmachen.
Mal sehen was uns da erwartet, und ob wir morgen bereits die erste Tour unternehmen, denn unsere Anfahrt aus dem Ruhrgebeat ist nicht gerade kurz ...
... vielleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwo ...
Viele Grüße
Harry, Stefan, Dieter und Bodo


----------



## mbonsai (10. Juli 2011)

Daher suchen wir nach einer netten Unterkunft (Pension/Hotel) in Bovec und Kobarid.

Wer kann denn da was empfehlen, und wo bewegen sich die Preise denn so?[/QUOTE]

Also fuer Kobarid Apartma Ra.....ca. 20 Euro pro Person und Nacht....sehr zentral und doch ruhig....


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (11. Juli 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Daher suchen wir nach einer netten Unterkunft (Pension/Hotel) in Bovec und Kobarid.
> 
> Wer kann denn da was empfehlen, und wo bewegen sich die Preise denn so?



Also fuer Kobarid Apartma Ra.....ca. 20 Euro pro Person und Nacht....sehr zentral und doch ruhig....[/QUOTE]

wie viele Personen seit ihr denn?

Letztes Jahr haben wir zu dritt in der Ferienwohnung der Familie Ivancic gewohnt.
Sehr nette Leute, die bei Bedarf Brennholz & Eier tec. kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt haben.
http://www.apartmaji-ivancic.si/deu/

Das Jahr davor waren wir zu sechst in Suzid bei Kobarid.
http://www.mlinarjeva-domacija.com/

Tolle Unterkunft mit einem riesigen Garten aus dem wir uns bedienen durften. -> Äpfel, Birnen, Trauben, Kräuter, Zwiebeln.

Ich kann beide Unterkünfte nur empfehlen. Suzid ist als Radel Ausgangpunkt aber noch ein bisschen besser. Liegt direkt am Fuße des Stol.

EDIT: Ich glaube ich habe die Quote falsch gelesen. Naja egal vielleicht hilft mein Ratschlag ja jemand anderem, deshalb lasse ich ihn stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblill (11. Juli 2011)

Bouncer schrieb:


> Daher suchen wir nach einer netten Unterkunft (Pension/Hotel) in Bovec und Kobarid.
> 
> Wer kann denn da was empfehlen, und wo bewegen sich die Preise denn so?



Wir waren nun schon drei Jahre in Folge immer im Apartma-Ra mitten im Zentrum von Kobarid.
Apartma-Ra verfügt über Apartments bzw. Zimmer in verschiedenen Größen und können wir absolut empfehlen. Wir haben bisher etwa 25 EUR pro Person und Nacht bezahlt und zwar inklusive einem mehr als reichhaltigem Frühstück. Die Betreiber sind ein junges und absolut cooles Ehepaar, die beide nix aus der Ruhe bringt. Unglaublich sympathisch und beide völlig komplikationslos im Umgang. Wir empfanden es dort auch stets interessant und abwechslungsreich, weil dort nicht nur Biker absteigen, sondern auch Rafter und Paraglider. Außerdem bieten sie selbst auch Rafting- bzw. Canyoning-Touren an. Haben wir dann auch mal als Abwechslung zum Biken einen Tag lang in Anspruch genommen - super. Und als Ausgangspunkt für die Touren rund um Kobarid und Tolmin bestens geeignet - zumal wir ohnehin die Tourengegend um Kobarid und Tolmin als die definitiv interessanteste und spannendste Region erachten - sofern man es gerne kräftig aufwärts und heftig abwärts mag...aber das ist jetzt meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung....

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Juli 2011)

Genau. Apartma Ra. Auch mit vielen Leuten gut machbar. War da gerade mit einer Gruppe von 14 Leuten. Atos und Daria, die beiden "Wirstleute" machen das prima und der Preis ist auch super. Und abends dann zum Essen zum Camp Lazar mit dem Bike und gefüllte Pfannkuchen essen.


----------



## hg_now (12. Juli 2011)

...oder auf eine pizza in der pizzeria fedrig. 
die pension fedrig, die dort auch ist wurde uns auch schon mehrmals empfohlen.
für 4-6 leute und sind auch die holzhütten beim kamp koren eine überlegung wert - zumindest in der nebensaison.


----------



## Bouncer (12. Juli 2011)

Also Apartma-Ra scheint angesagt zu sein... 

Wir sind nur zu zweit, brauchen also keine Ferienwohnung. Kann man denn dort auch selbst eine Küche nutzen? Jeden Tag essen gehen wird wohl ausserhalb unseres Budgets liegen.

Hatten erst vor, 3 Tage Bovec und dann 3 Tage Kobarid... Aber man ist ja knapp in 30 min von einer zur anderen Stadt gefahren, oder?


----------



## hg_now (13. Juli 2011)

Essenstipp in Bovec (jedenfalls wars dort vor 3 Jahren super zum Essen):
Gostilna Sovdat (sehr zentral)
In Kobarid, wenn man Pizza mag: Pizzeria Fedrig - Riesenpizzen um 6-7 Euro


----------



## freiraus (13. Juli 2011)

Servus,

Apartment in Bovec für 2 Personen: http://www.apartmentbovec.com/en/

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Bouncer (13. Juli 2011)

freiraus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Apartment in Bovec für 2 Personen: http://www.apartmentbovec.com/en/
> 
> ...



Genau sowas hab ich gesucht, danke!


----------



## Beach90 (16. Juli 2011)

Halli Hallo,

ich fahre diese Woche ins Soccatal zum biken. Schlafen wollte ich gern im Zelt auf nem Campingplatz. Nun habe ich im Reiseführer die Werbeanzeige des Kamp Koren gesehen. Ganz nett soweit. Jedoch sind die Bewertungen des Platzes im Netz ich so toll. Ich bin zwar eigentlich nicht so pingelig,aber da Fragen bekanntlich nichts kostet:

Wo kann man am besten Campen im Soccatal? 

Ride on!
Max


----------



## Bouncer (16. Juli 2011)

Camp Toni in Bovec hat einen tollen Ruf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bouncer (17. Juli 2011)

freiraus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Apartment in Bovec für 2 Personen: http://www.apartmentbovec.com/en/
> 
> ...



Schon weg...

Alternativen? Sonst wars das wohl mit dem Socatal...


----------



## freiraus (17. Juli 2011)

> Halli Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre diese Woche ins Soccatal zum biken. Schlafen wollte ich gern im Zelt auf nem Campingplatz. Nun habe ich im Reiseführer die Werbeanzeige des Kamp Koren gesehen. Ganz nett soweit. Jedoch sind die Bewertungen des Platzes im Netz ich so toll. Ich bin zwar eigentlich nicht so pingelig,aber da Fragen bekanntlich nichts kostet:
> 
> Wo kann man am besten Campen im Soccatal?



Gerade zum Zelten gibt es am Kamp Koren schöne Plätze auf schattigen Terrassen. Alternativ in Kobarid: Kamp Lazar am gegenüberliegenden Flußufer.
Ansonsten wie erwähnt z.B. Kamp Toni oder benachbarte Plätze in Bovec/Vodenca http://www.bovec.si/unterkünfte/campingplätze/
Oder Kamp Vili in Volarje: http://www.camp-vili.si/



> Zitat:
> Schon weg...
> 
> Alternativen? Sonst wars das wohl mit dem Socatal...



...mehr als genug:
http://www.bovec.si/unterkünfte/appartements/

http://www.dolina-soce.com/unterkunft-reservierung-de.html

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (20. Juli 2011)

Servus,

leider hat sich einer unserer Teilnehmer verletzt, daher ist wieder ein Platz frei: 
Transslowenien 11.9.-17.9.2011

Wer sich anmelden möchte:
http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/anmeldung/
oder
email an info (ät) mtb-slowenien.de

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. Juli 2011)

Bekennender Kamp Vili Fan...Soca ohne Camp Vili iss wie Sex ohne Frau


----------



## deprincevansnel (3. August 2011)

hallo am sonntag ist es soweit mit dem zug nach berchtesgaden, von da mit dem bike über den großglockner karnischerhöhenkamm nach slowenien und weiter mach kroatien habt ihr noch einen tip für ne übernachtung in tolmin? und weiß jemand ob man von slowenien einfach so im wald über die grenze nach kroatien kann oder muss ich zum grenzübergang 
z.b. Babno polje.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. August 2011)

Einreise war kein Thema Ausreise schon eher.
Wir sind an einen nationalen Grenzübergang gefahren und hatten nach langen Diskussionen glück das der slowenische Grenzbeamte auch Radfahrer war. Uns ist es zwar bei der Auffahrt komisch vorgekommen das wir fast alle Autos zweimal gesehen haben aber wirklich was gedacht hatten wir uns dabei nicht. Aber die Jungs an der Grenze haben wirklich nur Kroaten, Slowenen und Italiener durchgelassen. 

In den Touristenkarten sind die Grenzübergänge auch wirklich so gekennzeichnet. National, International und gesperrte Grenzstraßen.

Ich rede von diesem Grenzübergang.


Gruß Salatbauchvieh und viel Spaß auf einer so schönen Tour. Übernachtungstipps findest du sehr viele wenn du einfach mal 2, 3 Seiten hier zurückblätterst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deprincevansnel (3. August 2011)

danke für den tip komme aber viel weiter im osten über die grenze Babno polje heißt der übergang. zurück gehts mit dem flieger, von rijeks das dürftr kein problem geben.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. August 2011)

Klick mal hier auf die Region Notranjsko- Kraska. Da werden die internationalen Grenzübergänge angezeigt. Deiner ist dabei.


----------



## freiraus (5. August 2011)

> hallo am sonntag ist es soweit mit dem zug nach berchtesgaden, von da mit dem bike über den großglockner karnischerhöhenkamm nach slowenien und weiter mach kroatien habt ihr noch einen tip für ne übernachtung in tolmin?



2 Übernachtungstipps hätte ich - beide etwas südlich von Tolmin:

Netter Bauernhof: http://www.prikafolu.com/

Pension: 
http://www.penzion-kobala.si/

Gute Fahrt!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Al84 (21. August 2011)

Bald geht's endlich los!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...9521/img1268s.jpg[/IMG][/URL]  Uploaded with 

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## freiraus (22. August 2011)

....na das sieht aus als hätte sich da jemand ordentlich vorbereitet!

Viel Spaß,
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## mbonsai (22. August 2011)

hi,

wir sind gerade samstag morgen wiedergekommen, eine Woche super Wetter, super Aussichten und schöne Trails. Ist wirklich immer eine Reise wert. Viel Spass auch.

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## freiraus (26. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand von Euch nächste Woche zur Eurobike fährt und Infos zum Radln in Slowenien brauch: Ich bin am Samstag den 3.9. auf der "Holiday on Bike" am slowenischen Stand anzutreffen.

Bis dann!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Al84 (15. September 2011)

So, seit ein paar Tagen wieder zurück aus dem wunderschönen Soca Tal! Schön war's! Die Touren sind auch allesamt toll gewesen, allerdings hat sich der Zustand seit eurer letzten Befahrung wahrscheinlich etwas verändert! Vorallem die Tour Kapella Bes. Auf den letzten Metern vor der Kapelle ist der Weg in einem sehr schlechten Zustand. Da sieht's aus als hätte man dort eine Kuhherde nach starken Regenfällen durchgetrieben! Ich stand bis zum Knöchel im Matsch.


----------



## mbonsai (15. September 2011)

Hi,

ich hab gerade mal herzlich lachen müssen. Bin die Tour jetzt schon zweimal gefahren, einmal im Juni und dann im August und der Weg hatte immer den gleichen Zustand.....naja und das mit der Kuhherde ist ja nicht weit hergeholt, die steht ja meistens auch kurz vor der Kapelle . Wir haben uns tragenderweise am Hang entlang durchgekämpft, im warsten Sinne des Wortes, erst über den Stacheldraht und dann immer schön quer.....naja im nachhinein war's aber immer ein toller Abschluss bergauf....grollllll......grins....

Bonsai


----------



## Al84 (15. September 2011)

Aber für das Panorama und die Abfahrt hat's sich echt gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (15. September 2011)

Hallo,

diese Stelle ist immer wieder mal in unterschiedlichem Zustand - je nach Wetter und Anzahl der Kühe bzw. Jahreszeit (im März/April gibt es dort oben z.B. noch keine Kühe).

*Aus diesem Anlass auch noch ein Hinweis bzw. eine Bitte:*
Bitte lasst den "erdigen" Trails, eben z.B. von der Kapela Bes und z.B. vom Matajur nach Regenfällen möglichst 1-2 Tage Pause damit sie abtrocknen können. Ansonsten leiden die Trails unter der Befahrung, das wäre bzw. ist schade.

Vielen Dank!
Grüße,
Peter

p.s. so sieht es dort meistens aus - allerdings sind es ja nur ein paar Meter:


----------



## mbonsai (15. September 2011)

Das Ziel ist der Weg und wenn der sich nicht lohnt welcher dann?!? Ausserdem kann man auf der Planina Kuhinja schön einkehren. Was will man mehr


----------



## Al84 (15. September 2011)

Das Stück danach war in einem super Zustand. Es hatte auch vorher nicht geregnet.


----------



## mbonsai (15. September 2011)

und dann die Abfahrt....richtig scheeeee oder?


----------



## steelheader (22. September 2011)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Stelle ist immer wieder mal in unterschiedlichem Zustand - je nach Wetter und Anzahl der Kühe bzw. Jahreszeit (im März/April gibt es dort oben z.B. noch keine Kühe).
> 
> ...



Die genannten Trails haben doch schon jetzt sehr gelitten, in wenigen Jahren wird das aussehen wie am Gardasee! Auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
Noch was: Tour 30 Planina Kuk. dort ist ein Erdrutsch abgegangen und die Stelle schwierig zu passieren. Ausserdem ist der Pfad auf keinen Fall als "weitesgehend befahrbar" zu bezeichnen, außer man ist lebensmüde.

Tom


----------



## Mabe (14. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir auch das Buch zugelegt und bin begeistert!

Plane schon fleißig für nächstes Jahr. Dabei hab ich mir folgende Tagestour ausgedacht:

Mit Auto nach Stupizza: Dort per Matajur III - Tour zum Matajur-Gipfel- 749er nach San Pietro - dann  Straße nach Tiglio und links über Antro - Spignon zum Sent. 752 Richtung Monte Joanaz - und über Sent. 744 und Val Pradolino wieder nach Stupizza.

Ist sicher ne harte Tagestour - aber machbar. 

Frage: Gibts einen GPS Track vom Trail nach San Pietro?
Und ist der Sent. 752 Richtung M. Joanaz bergauf fahrbar?


----------



## Eklk (14. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Seite kannst du die turen besser planen.

http://www.geopedia.si/#T184_L1173_F63308_x387310_y119516_s15_b5




Mabe schrieb:


> Habe mir auch das Buch zugelegt und bin begeistert!
> 
> Plane schon fleißig für nächstes Jahr. Dabei hab ich mir folgende Tagestour ausgedacht:
> 
> ...


----------



## freiraus (14. Oktober 2011)

> Habe mir auch das Buch zugelegt und bin begeistert!
> 
> Plane schon fleißig für nächstes Jahr. Dabei hab ich mir folgende Tagestour ausgedacht:
> 
> ...



Stramme Tour! Aber machbar ist alles wenn man nur will...
GPS nach San Pietro gibt es (von unserer Seite) nicht, ist aber relativ einfach zu finden (Sent. 749 und 749a, markiert) und bei Matajur II in der neuen Auflage als Variante beschrieben.
Ob der 752er von Antro aus bergauf fahrbar ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ab Spignon sollte es wohl relativ problemlos gehen, scheint größtenteils ein (flacher) Schotterweg zu sein.

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim planen!
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Mabe (14. Oktober 2011)

@eklk: Danke für den Kartentip!
@freiraus: Werden so 2900hm werden, sollte kein Problem werden
Denke auch, dass man ab Spignon auf dem Rücken einen recht guten Weg hat, später kommt man eh auf eure Route. Falls die Kräfte am Mt. Joanaz schon weg sind kann man auch die leichtere Mt. Joanaz II-Route Richtung Pradolino nehmen.  Freu mich schon wahnsinnig 

Eine Anmerkung zu euren GPS-Tracks: Warum so wenig Punkte? Dadurch sind die Tracks ziemlich grob. Nur die neuen (z.B. Matajur III) haben viele Aufzeichnungspunkte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (17. Oktober 2011)

war schonmal wer mitte dezember in bovec und region? Ich hab da frei und wollte etwas radln gehen. Der bikepark scheint ja 365 tage geöffnet zu haben


----------



## mw.dd (17. Oktober 2011)

ur-anus schrieb:


> war schonmal wer mitte dezember in bovec und region? Ich hab da frei und wollte etwas radln gehen. Der bikepark scheint ja 365 tage geöffnet zu haben



Die Gegend ist ziemlich alpin, daher ist Mitte Dezember sicher Winter.

Die Seilbahn ist aber bestimmt in Betrieb - für die Skifahrer


----------



## ur-anus (17. Oktober 2011)

das hatte ich befürchtet... muss ich wohl doch irgendwo hinfliegen


----------



## mamo80 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi leute!

wir waren gestern, 30.10 quasi zum saisonabschluss am matajur. start war in san pietro, dann erst über die normale strasse, weiter über die grenze bis nach livek und via schotterstrasse rauf zum matajur. auf den gipfel haben wir verzichtet, sind dann runter zum refugio, hättn wir uns allerdings sparn können, kinderportion pasta für 7.50..., wieder ein stück retour und dann den 749er runter. der blick zum gipfel offenbarte uns dass man in der gegend als biker nicht mehr allein unterwegs ist, ca. 20 Endurianer kamen den trail runter! 

der weg war super zu fahren, nur gelegentlich im schatten etwas schmierig. nach knappen 4h30 und 1600 höhenmetern und mit den letzten sonnenstrahlen des tages spuckte uns der trail  nach dieser absolut gelungenen Abschlusstour direkt in san pietro wieder aus.













Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## freiraus (4. November 2011)

....na da habt Ihr ja noch mal super Bedingungen erwischt!

Wir waren zur gleichen Zeit im slowenischen Karst zwischen Ajdovscina und Triest unterwegs - letzte Recherchen für eine neuen Translowenien von Maribor bis Triest - dazu nächste Woche mehr auf unserer Seite .....
Um die Zeit sieht es da so aus - ein schönes Revier für Frühjahr/Herbst!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Pokora (4. November 2011)

rdeÄi ruj 

nice and it would be even nicer if there would be sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (4. November 2011)

...yes - red ruj! Fantastic colours, sun came just a little bit later  when we had a view on Trieste:


----------



## freiraus (6. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Freunde Sloweniens!

Ich hoffe Ihr habt das tolle Wetter zum Saisonausklang noch einmal genutzt!

Und fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Saison haben wir gute Nachrichten:
*Unsere Tourentermine fÃ¼r die Saison 2012 sind online*! 
Nachdem wir auch diese Saison erfolgreich auf Trailsuche in Slowenien unterwegs waren kÃ¶nnen wir Euch 4 neue Reisen anbieten:

*Transslowenien  "light" *
Eine fahrtechnisch & konditionell "entschÃ¤rfte" Version unserer Tour von Kranjska Gora nach Piran, 6 Etappen.

*Transslowenien Maribor-Triest *
In 6 Tagen von der Kulturhauptstadt Europas 2012 Ã¼ber Ljubljana nach Triest - eine spannende und wohl einmalige Mischung aus lebendigen StÃ¤dten und Mountainbiken auf einsamen Wegen und Pfaden.

*Um den Triglav *
Landschaftlich reizvolle 4,5 Tages-Rundtour um Sloweniens Nationalsymbol - auch fÃ¼r fahrtechnisch weniger versierte Biker zu meistern.

*Best of SoÄa*
Nachdem wir diese Tour in dieser bzw. Ã¤hnlicher Form bereits mehrfach auf Anfrage durchgefÃ¼hrt haben jetzt offiziell im Programm: Die schÃ¶nsten Touren und Trails im SoÄa-Tal in Form einer 4,5-Tages-Rundtour! 

Mehr Infos unter MTB-Reisen auf unserer Ã¼berarbeiteten Webseite - viele Fotos zur Tour nach Triest in unserer Galerie

Viel SpaÃ beim lesen und betrachten!

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!
Zum Jahresabschluss noch ein sehenswertes Video von einem unserer diesjährigen Tourteilnehmer ("Best of Soca").
Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Schöne Grüße,
Peter

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33389854"]http://vimeo.com/33389854[/ame]


----------



## freiraus (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Slowenien ist Partnerland der f.re.e 2012 in München! 
Ihr findet uns vom 22. bis 26.2. am slowenischen Stand in Halle B5 wo wir gerne Auskunft zu unseren geführten Touren und unserem Tourenführer geben.
Gerne könnt Ihr uns und die slowenischen Kollegen mit Fragen zum Thema biken in Slowenien löchern und Euch mit Info-Material eindecken. 
Ausserdem halten wir täglich Vorträge auf der Fahrradbühne in Halle A6, die genauen Termine findet Ihr hier.

Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## goegolo (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Peter und Mitleser, 

es juckt wieder . Kann Mitte/Ende April in Kobarid schon wieder gezeltet werden oder ist es Nachts eventuell noch zu kalt? Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen zur Anreise mit der Bahn über Jesenice und der Beförderung von verpackten Bikes im EuroNight ode Eurocity aus? 15~16 h Bahnfahrt wären schon entspannter als > 12 h Autofahrt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Slowenien Liebhaber,

wir sind von Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juni mit dem Wohnmobil und Bikes in Slowenien. Wir haben schon den schicken Radreiseführer vom Peter (dafür nochmal tousend , da können sich einige andere mal ne Scheibe abschneiden!!!!) und einen Slowenien Reiseführer (Michael Müller Verlag). Eine grobe Route existiert schon, von Norden nach Süden 

Gibt es irgendwelche Tips, Anmerkungen und Sachen, die man unbedingt beachten sollte? Ich hab schon viel hier im Thread quer gelesen aber so aktuelle Infos sind ja manchmal auch nicht schlecht. Als kleinen Bikepark Startup haben wir dies hier im Auge: http://www.bikepark.si spricht etwas dagegen oder dafür?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eventuelle Tipps.

Mit Vorfreude auf Slowenien


----------



## freiraus (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ihr 2,



> Kann Mitte/Ende April in Kobarid schon wieder gezeltet werden oder ist es Nachts eventuell noch zu kalt?


Ich würde sagen ja - es kann aber nachts noch etwas frisch sein (dicken Schlafsack mitnehmen), vor allem auf den Campingplätzen direkt bei Kobarid (Lazar, Koren). Da diese nahe der Schlucht bzw. in der Schlucht liegen ist es ein bisschen kühler und schattiger als z.B. bei Vili.

Mit Zügen habe ich keine Erfahrung, da können Dir andere hier wahrscheinlich bessere Tipps geben. Von Jesenice kämst Du aber auf jeden Fall bis Most na Soci, Infos zu den slowensiche Zugverbindungen hier.



> Gibt es irgendwelche Tips, Anmerkungen und Sachen, die man unbedingt beachten sollte? Ich hab schon viel hier im Thread quer gelesen aber so aktuelle Infos sind ja manchmal auch nicht schlecht. Als kleinen Bikepark Startup haben wir dies hier im Auge: http://www.bikepark.si spricht etwas dagegen oder dafür?



Also ich wüsste nicht was gegen den Bikepark sprechen sollte - bin zwar persönlich dort noch nicht gefahren aber sieht auch von unten schon ganz interessant aus.
Richtung Süden würde sich nach dem Soca-Tal eine Fahrt Richtung Vipava anbieten (dort gibts auch einen kleinen Campingplatz), gute Landkarte kaufen und hoch auf den Nanos und/oder den Trnovski gozd und/oder Caven oberhalb von Ajdovscina. Im Mai/Juni sehr schön da. Toureninfos gibt´s leider wenige, Möglichkeiten aber einige, evtl. findest Du was im Netz.
Mmmmhh...und dann gäb`s da auch Tourmöglichkeiten im Karst, Richtung Küste oder Richtung Kroatien...undundund....Slowenien ist zwar nicht groß, aber es gibt viele schöne Touren ;o)

Schöne Grüße,
Peter


----------



## karstb (27. Februar 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Hallo Peter und Mitleser,
> 
> es juckt wieder . Kann Mitte/Ende April in Kobarid schon wieder gezeltet werden oder ist es Nachts eventuell noch zu kalt? Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen zur Anreise mit der Bahn über Jesenice und der Beförderung von verpackten Bikes im EuroNight ode Eurocity aus? 15~16 h Bahnfahrt wären schon entspannter als > 12 h Autofahrt.


Habe mal mein Radl in der Gegend im Nachtzug verpackt transportiert. Kein Problem bis auf die Tatsache, dass allgemein sehr wenig Platz für Gepäck da ist, zumindest wenn der Zug voll ist. Vielleicht ist mehr Platz da, wenn man eine teurere Klasse wählt?


----------



## goegolo (27. Februar 2012)

@freiraus: Danke fÃ¼r die Info, der Zug von Most na Soci nach Jesenice wÃ¤re eine Option fÃ¼r die Heimreise und kostet nur 4,80â¬. Die Strecke von Jesenice Ã¼ber Kranjska Gora nach Bovec ist ein schÃ¶ner Einstieg in das Soca Tal und womÃ¶glich in zwei bis drei Etappen zu schaffen. Ich muss noch Ã¼berlegen, ob sich die ZeltausrÃ¼stung sinnvoll verstauen lÃ¤sst. Meinen Extrawheel mÃ¶chte ich nicht durch die Berge ziehen oder wenn nur zum "Basislager". 

@karstb: Ein wenig Recherche hat eine 22~24 h Verbindung mit reservierungspflichtiger Fahrradmitnahme zu Tage gefÃ¶rdert. Der Kostenvorteil und ein sicherer Fahrradtransport schlagen hierbei m.E. den Zeitfaktor.


----------



## freiraus (28. Februar 2012)

> Die Strecke von Jesenice über Kranjska Gora nach Bovec ist ein schöner Einstieg in das Soca Tal und womöglich in zwei bis drei Etappen zu schaffen.



Von Jesenice bzw. Mojstrana nach Kranjska Gora gibt es einen schönen Radweg auf einer alten Bahnstrecke, siehe z.B. hier
Müssten so ca. 200 hm sein. Bis zum Vrsic dann noch mal ca. 800 hm. 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Februar 2012)

Peter, danke für die netten Infos!

Ich werde mich am Wochenende mal mit den von Dir genannten Orte und Regionen befassen und eine Rückmeldung geben, ggf. fragen.

Danke und Tschüß


----------



## santakruzzifix (3. März 2012)

in Tarvisio schaut es aktuell so aus! 
http://www.promotur.org/piste/img/meteoeye_tarvisio_1.jpg

? werden die meisten Touren Ende April schon fahrbar sein, oder
liegt dieses Jahr noch sehr viel Schnee in höheren Lagen? 
(wg. Planung wäre es interessant )


----------



## freiraus (5. März 2012)

> in Tarvisio schaut es aktuell so aus!
> http://www.promotur.org/piste/img/me...tarvisio_1.jpg



.......und in Bovec so:
http://en.hribi.net/webcam/bovec/1317

Viele sagen es sei der "schlechteste" Winter seit langem.....



> ? werden die meisten Touren Ende April schon fahrbar sein, oder
> liegt dieses Jahr noch sehr viel Schnee in höheren Lagen?


Wenn`s so bleibt sind bestimmt mindestens 90% unserer Touren fahrbar. Ausnahme wäre wohl z.B. die Straße auf den Mangart (ca. 2000m), die restlichen Touren gehen meist auf max. 1300 m, Matajur auf 1641 m.

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. nix im Vergleich zum Rekordwinter 2009 - schaut Euch mal die Fotos hier an!!
http://www.sellanevea.net/SellaNevea/GalleriaFoto_eng.html


----------



## Shakeadelly (5. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich werde voraussichtlich von 2. -7 Mai nach Kobarid fahren. Ursprünglich wären wir zu zweit gewesen mein Kumpel ist aber nun leider verhindert.
Meine Frage: Ist es ratsam sich alleine in der Gegend auf Tour zu begeben oder ratet ihr davon ab?

Bin nämlich schon voller Vorfreude und will unbedingt hin, reiseführer hab ich auch schon fleißig studiert.

lg Alex


----------



## freiraus (5. März 2012)

> ich werde voraussichtlich von 2. -7 Mai nach Kobarid fahren. Ursprünglich wären wir zu zweit gewesen mein Kumpel ist aber nun leider verhindert.
> Meine Frage: Ist es ratsam sich alleine in der Gegend auf Tour zu begeben oder ratet ihr davon ab?
> Bin nämlich schon voller Vorfreude und will unbedingt hin, reiseführer hab ich auch schon fleißig studiert.



mmh. Das ist eher eine generelle Frage - ist es sinnvoll alleine auf Tour zu gehen?
Ich finde schon, ich fahre in solchen Fällen etwas zurückhaltender, weniger Risiko schadet nicht.
Mittlerweile sind im Soca-Tal ja etwas mehr biker unterwegs als vor ein paar Jahren, evtl. findet sich ja auch noch jemand der mitfährt oder dann vor Ort.
Und fleissig weiterstudieren 

Grüße


----------



## peter muc (6. März 2012)

Servus zusammen,

nach monatelanger LektÃ¼re Eurer BeitrÃ¤ge ist es auch bei mir soweit: im Sommer gehtâs ins Soca-Tal  Den BikefÃ¼hrer habe ich mir natÃ¼rlich schon besorgt (@ freiraus: Kompliment, geil gemacht ), brÃ¤uchte jedoch noch einige Tipps der Soca-Tal-Profis hier 

Also wir mÃ¶chten fÃ¼r ca. 2 Wochen im Juni oder Juli hin, sind unterwegs mit einem Wohnwagen und 2 kleinen Kindern. D.h. wir suchen zunÃ¤chst einen Campingplatz, der auch fÃ¼r Kinder geeignet ist. Da liegt der Schwerpunkt weniger auf Nightlife sondern eher auf Spielplatz, evtl. Tiere etc 
Irgendwie hat uns bisher von den Beschreibungen her Kobarid am besten gefallen, ist Camp Lazar evtl. fÃ¼r Kinder geeignet ? Sollte man fÃ¼r Juni / Juli reservieren ?
http://www.lazar.si/de/

Gibt es MTB-Touren, die auch fÃ¼r den KinderanhÃ¤nger geeignet (keine Trails, ruhige Asphaltstrassen  oder nicht allzusteiler Schotter, max. 1000 Hm, evtl. HÃ¼tte ?) sind ? 

Muss ich bei der Anreise mit dem Wohnwagen etwas beachten ? Enge PÃ¤sse etc ? Wir wÃ¼rden anreisen vom SÃ¼den aus (kommend aus Kroatien) und abreisen Richtung Ã / D 

Vielen Dank vorab fÃ¼r die Antworten !

GruÃ aus MÃ¼nchen, Peter


----------



## steelheader (6. März 2012)

Servus Peter, 
also mit Kindern kann ich dir nur Camp Vili in Volarje ans Herz legen, traumhafter Platz an der Soca, vielen Tieren und ein richtig netter Chef.

Ein weiterer Vorteil, du hast eine breite Tourenauswahl da du zwischen den beiden Tourengebieten Kobarid und Tolmin verweilst. Ausserdem bietet der südliche Bereich auch die Möglichkeit mit dem Anhänger zu fahren, da die Berge dort nicht zu steil sind, vor allem westlich der Soca.

Viel Spaß
Tom


----------



## goegolo (6. März 2012)

Hallo Peter, 

wir waren 2009 im Kamp Lazar. Dieser Platz ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert, bot aber nach meiner Erinnerung keinen Spielplatz oder Streichelzoo. Dafür gibt es in der näheren Umgebung richtig viel zu entdecken, wie einen Wasserfall in einer Grotte. Es gibt einen Zugang zur Soca und die nächste befahrene Straße ist weit entfernt. Für schlechtes Wetter bietet sich eine größere Hütte an...

Asphaltstraßen: Schau mal nach der Tour zum "Sonnendeck", die sollte machbar sein. Zwei Kinder den Berg rauf zu ziehen ist auf jeden Fall eine Leistung und ich weiß wovon ich spreche  

Beste Grüße, 
G.


----------



## freiraus (7. März 2012)

....schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an, Kamp Vili ist top, Kamp Koren bei Kobarid wäre auch noch etwas (gegenüber von Kamp Lazar auf der anderen Seite der Soca). Kleiner Spielplatz mit Kletterwand und der o.g. Wasserfall ist nicht weit weg.
Ich denke einige der Auffahrten um Kobarid und Tolmin sollten mit Hänger machbar sein, es gibt relativ viel Asphaltstraßen bergauf. Ins Tolminka-Tal kommt man auch ganz gut mit Hänger.

Grüße,
auch Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (7. März 2012)

@ freiraus, geogolo und steelheader: vielen Dank für Eure Antworten !

Dann werde ich mir mal die Campingplätze mal näher anschauen, aktuell tendiere ich zum Vill. Und wegen der Touren mit Hänger werde ich halt testen, wie weit man kommt 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## cännondäler__ (7. März 2012)

Hallo peter muc,
war auch schon um Kobarid unterwegs und meine Frau fährt "nur" Trekkingrad. Es gibt dort einige nette, kaum befahrene Straßen mit wenig Steigung im Tal in Richtung Tolmin und darüber hinaus sowie rund um Kobarid.
Unterwegs gibt es immer wieder mal eine Höhle oder andere Dinge zu entdecken, also sicher auch toll mit Kindern. Außerdem gibt es tolle Plätze am Wasser (Soca, Bäche und kleine Seen).
Viel Spaß wünscht
cännondäler


----------



## freiraus (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

am 31.3 und 1.4. sind wir wieder auf dem Argus-Bikefestival in Wien! Eine sehr empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung zum Saisonbeginn u.a. mit dem "Vienna Air King".
Am slowenischen Stand bekommt Ihr Infos zu unseren Touren und dem Tourenführer sowie allgemeine Infos zu Slowenien. Wir freuen uns über Euren Besuch!

Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## kosi73 (22. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wollen am 18.05. -20.05 nach Slowenien ins Soca Tal fahren.
Sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt alle Touren machbar?? Wie siehts momentan aus mit der Schneelage, da dieses Jahr ziemlich viel Schnee überall war?

Kann man sich irgendwo Bikes ausleihen, da nicht jeder von uns ein Bike hat??

Welche Unterkünfte sind zu empfehlen bzw. ist es notwendig zu reservieren?

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten.

Markus


----------



## mykill.meyers (7. Mai 2012)

Servus,
ich war jetzt letzte Woche in Kobarid und hab mich hier im Forum davor ein bisschen schlau gemacht (Danke übrigens . 
Kamp Lazar kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, bei uns war quasi nix los, Reservierung ist denk ich nicht nötig. Ab 1500m lag vereinzelt noch Schnee, aber so, dass man noch gut fahren konnte. Karnin Gondel ist momentan zu, wie´s da oben aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. 
Für Bikeverleih kann ich  http://www.outdoorfreaks.si/?lang=en empfehlen. Ist ein Specialized Händler in Bovec, sehr nette Leute, Matz ist ein super Guide! Die haben aber glaub ich sogar am Campingplatz welche.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Herr Meyers,

meine Freundin und ich brechen am Samstag oder Sonntag vier Wochen mitm Womo gen Slowenien auf.
Danke für deinen Beitrag, der macht Lust auf mehr! Bovec ist unsere erste Station, danach werden wir uns Richtugn Süden vorarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (7. Mai 2012)

....4 Wochen?
Boah ey - Neid!

Für alle die nur 1 Woche Zeit haben:
Wir haben noch Rest-Plätze frei! Für:
- Transslowenien "classic" von 16.6. bis 23.6.
- Transslowenien "classic" von 7.7. bis 14.7. (Sondertermin)
Bei Interesse bitte email an [email protected]

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## santakruzzifix (7. Mai 2012)

hallo Peter.
Sind die Campingplätze bereits alle geöffnet oder vereinzelt noch geschlossen?
lt. camping Polovnik hieß es neulich noch: closed? 

http://www.bovec.si/unterkünfte/campingplätze/


----------



## freiraus (8. Mai 2012)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> hallo Peter.
> Sind die Campingplätze bereits alle geöffnet oder vereinzelt noch geschlossen?
> lt. camping Polovnik hieß es neulich noch: closed?
> 
> http://www.bovec.si/unterkünfte/campingplätze/



Hallo,

die Plätze müssten eigentlich alle aufhaben, in der regel spätestens ab 1.Mai - "Das Camp Polovnik ist vom 1. April bis zum 15. Oktober geöffnet.".
Camp Polovnik liegt zwar nahe am Ortszentrum aber gleichzeitig auch an der Umgehungsstraße - da stehen öfters mal die Motorräder vor der Tür.
"Idyllischer" gelegen sind Kamp Toni/Liza/Vodenca - direkt am Fluss und einige unserer Touren starten auch direkt dort. Mit dem Rad nach Bovec in 5-10 min.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Peter,

Keine Neid bitte! Wer ein Buch über Slowenien schreibt, der wird wohl nicht nur einmal dort gewesen sein 

Wir werden ab nächster Woche am Kamp Toni sein, sieht man sich dort vielleicht?


----------



## freiraus (8. Mai 2012)

> Keine Neid bitte! Wer ein Buch über Slowenien schreibt, der wird wohl nicht nur einmal dort gewesen sein



...leidet aber dann unter Entzugserscheinungen 

Viel Spaß

p.s. zum biken kann ich Euch Richtung Süden noch die Region um Ajdovscina/das Vipava-Tal empfehlen! Allerdings gibt es so gut wie keine Beschreibungen. Mal im Netz nach "Nanos" und "Caven" suchen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo nochmals,

vielen dank für den tip! Ich werde heute Abend mal suchen.
Und gegen Entzug gibt's nur eine Hilfe


----------



## freiraus (8. Mai 2012)

p.s. zur Steigerung der Vorfreude:
Nanos:




und Blick vom Caven auf Ajdovscina im Vipava-Tal (Nanos in Bildmitte im Hintergrund - rechts geht`s Richtung Küste...)




und nochmal zwischen Caven und Nanos


----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2012)

...und überall führen richtige tolle Trails ins Tal. Man freut sich über jeden Höhenmeter, den man auf der einen Seite hochkurbelt, weil sich jeder doppelt lohnt! 

Die Transslowenien Classik kann ich jedem nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, schade, dass es bei mir dieses Jahr nicht nach Solwenien reichen wird. Aber best of Soca geht ja auch 2013?


----------



## freiraus (8. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und überall führen richtige tolle Trails ins Tal. Man freut sich über jeden Höhenmeter, den man auf der einen Seite hochkurbelt, weil sich jeder doppelt lohnt!



Jawoll!!



> Die Transslowenien Classik kann ich jedem nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, schade, dass es bei mir dieses Jahr nicht nach Solwenien reichen wird. Aber best of Soca geht ja auch 2013?


Das haben wir schon so geplant, ja!
Aber die "neue" Transslowenien Maribor-Triest ist auch nicht zu verachten! 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. Mai 2012)

freiraus schrieb:


> Camp Polovnik liegt zwar nahe am Ortszentrum aber gleichzeitig auch an der Umgehungsstraße - da stehen öfters mal die Motorräder vor der Tür.
> "Idyllischer" gelegen sind Kamp Toni/Liza/Vodenca - direkt am Fluss und einige unserer Touren starten auch direkt dort. Mit dem Rad nach Bovec in 5-10 min.



also uns hat es auf dem Campingplatz gefallen ( auch m. rustikaler Dusche )
 Die Pizzeria m. Biergarten unmittelbar an dem Campingplatz kann man äußerst empfehlen. P/L i.O.  



kurze Frage noch: gibt es da eine geschickte Radwegverbindung(Schotter, Teer) usw.; egal, nur nicht auf der Hauptstrecke, welche man zwischen Bovec, Tolmin, Kobarid empfehlen kann? 
Die Hauptstrecke(Bundesstraße/Landstraße) per Fahrrad ist nix; Nebenstrecken wären interessant?



ps. wurde im neuen Buch die *Start*-ortbeschreibung etwas verbessert; es gibt wenig Hinweise, wo man zb. den Kombi/Auto längere Zeit lang abstellen kann; ( ohne GPS-Router ) wenn man nur Kartematerial(Tourenbuch) in der Hand hat.

Ein kleine Randbemerkung/Empfehlungen/paar Tips wären ganz hilfreich. Hatten mal mit einem Gastronomen ein Problem, weil dem der Parkplatz zugeparkt wurde?
Fragen ist kein Thema, aber oft ist um 4 Uhr 30 a.m. das ganze Volk schon ausser Haus oder noch im Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2012)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ...kurze Frage noch: gibt es da eine geschickte Radwegverbindung(Schotter, Teer) usw.; egal, nur nicht auf der Hauptstrecke, welche man zwischen Bovec, Tolmin, Kobarid empfehlen kann?
> Die Hauptstrecke(Bundesstraße/Landstraße) per Fahrrad ist nix; Nebenstrecken wären interessant?...


...immer orografisch links der Soca bleiben, bis zur großen Hängebrücke an der Slalomstrecke. Ist allerdings ab Zaga nicht mehr geteert...


----------



## goegolo (8. Mai 2012)

Wir hatten eigentlich Ende Juli anvisiert, allerdings macht die Bahn bei der Anreise einen dicken Strich durch die Planung. Alle Verbindungen führen über Villach und auf der Strecke sind keine Fahrradreservierung zu bekommen 

Hoffe wir finden noch einen Plan B


----------



## freiraus (8. Mai 2012)

> Wir hatten eigentlich Ende Juli anvisiert, allerdings macht die Bahn bei der Anreise einen dicken Strich durch die Planung. Alle Verbindungen führen über Villach und auf der Strecke sind keine Fahrradreservierung zu bekommen
> 
> Hoffe wir finden noch einen Plan B



Nur so als Idee - ich hab`s noch nicht nachgeschaut:
 - München - Verona - Venedig - Triest Flughafen - Nova Goriza - Most na Soci

Grüße


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. Mai 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Alle Verbindungen führen über Villach und auf der Strecke sind keine Fahrradreservierung zu bekommen
> Hoffe wir finden noch einen Plan B



Welche Bahnstrecke bietet keine Fahrradreservierung? Muc - Salzburg - Villach?

notfalls via München - Garmisch - Innsbruck - Pustertal/Osttirol - Bovec(Socatal), probieren?
Von Jesenice(Slo) fahren ab und zu keine Busse nach Bovec(Socatal), lt. Tourinfomation


----------



## goegolo (8. Mai 2012)

Danke, via München oder Prag hatte ich am Schalter auch vorgeschlagen, leider ohne Erfolg. Von Norddeutschland kommen wir anscheinend um die Nachtzugverbindungen nicht herum. Fahrradreservierungen werden grundsätzlich auch über Villach angeboten, allerdings sind die Kapazitäten schon belegt. 

Als Männerrunde würde ich jetzt auf gut Glück losfahren, allerdings wollen wir unsere Lütten mitnehmen und brauchen eine sichere Verbindung mit halbwegs erträglicher Reisezeit.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Mai 2012)

Peter, danke für die tollen Fotos!!! Da werde ich hoffentlich in 6 Wochen oder so ein paar zusteuern können.


----------



## freiraus (9. Mai 2012)

...eins hab´ ich noch - oberhalb von Ajdovscina, Blick Richtung Küste, ganz hinten das Meer!


----------



## goegolo (9. Mai 2012)

Wow, schöne Aufnahmen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir sind gerade an unserer zweiten Station in Slowenien angekommen. Wir waren erst in Bled, dann wollten wir in dn bikepark nach kranjska gora, haben das aber gelassen weil wir die Fehlinfo hatten, dass in bovec der Lift noch auf hat. Hat er aber nicht, so sind wir heute die erste Route von Peter in bovec nachgefahren und wir sind erschüttert, dass wir so viel zeit unseres lebens in Italien, Spanien und Co hatten. Nix gegen diese Länder aber ich war zum letzten mal ehrfürchtig vor der Natur usw. als ich in Costa Rica war. Unglaublich schön hier und ich freue mich auf weitere drei Wochen.

Peter, eine highlighttour in bovec, kobarid und Tolmin bitte noch als Tip 
40 km, 1000 hm und maximalspass bergab 

Dein Buch ist klasse und hat uns heute ein riesiges Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert!
Saskia und karsten, z.Z. Bovec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (19. Mai 2012)

Dobro Jutro Ihr 2!

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt!
Hightlighttouren gibt es einige....hier eine Auswahl:
Bovec:
Tour 5 Vas na Skali, mit Abfahrtsvariante
Tour 6 Casera Nischiuarch, evtl. als Kurzvariante, v.a. unter der Woche extrem einsame Runde
Tour 7 Planina Zaprkraj ist evtl. zu lang?

Kobarid:
Stol! Nord oder Süd (Auffahrt von Süden ist schöner, aber nur bei mäßigen temperaturen)
Matajur, hier evtl. Matajur I mit Abfahrtsvariante nach Cepletischis und Start in Livek
Tour 13 Kapela Bes

Tolmin:
Tour 25 Kolovrat I
Tour 24 oder 23 - steile Auffahrt....aber schöne Abfahrten!!
Tour 27 Planina Razor eine "richtige" MTB-Tour, mit allem was dazu gehört. 

Viel Spaß noch,
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Mai 2012)

Lieber Peter,
danke schön für die nette Erläuterung! Wir starten morgen nach kobarid, dann werden wir das mal angehen. Wir sind vorgestern als Einstimmung eine Mischung aus Tour 1+4 gefahren. Gestern sind wir auf eigene Faust los zum Wasserfall nach boka. Ich fahre vielleicht gleich noch zum bikepark hoch nur leider fährt der lift nicht, mal sehen wie ich gleich Bock habe.

Grüße aus bovec
Saskia und Karsten


----------



## thomatos (20. Mai 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Lieber Peter,
> danke schön für die nette Erläuterung! Wir starten morgen nach kobarid, dann werden wir das mal angehen. Wir sind vorgestern als Einstimmung eine Mischung aus Tour 1+4 gefahren. Gestern sind wir auf eigene Faust los zum Wasserfall nach boka. Ich fahre vielleicht gleich noch zum bikepark hoch nur leider fährt der lift nicht, mal sehen wie ich gleich Bock habe.
> 
> Grüße aus bovec
> Saskia und Karsten



Die Forststraße zum Bikepark rauf ist sehr gemütlich zu Fahren! Die Bikeparkstrecke selbst ist ein Leckerbissen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,
mit der forststrasse hast du recht! Der Trail hat's aber gut in sich, wenn man allein unterwegs ist und die Strecke nicht kennt. Zwischendurch fand ich's gut schwer und die Northshores "einfacher" als den Trail selbst. Für alle die mal in der Nähe sind, lohnt sich auf jeden fall aber nicht zu unterschätzen und es ist kein wirklicher bikepark, sondern ein langer verblockter Trail mit NS Elementen. Aber lohnt sich!


----------



## schuh (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Will Freitag für eine Woche mit Freundin zum Biken (mit Campingbus) aufbrechen. Socca-Tal ist von meinen Kajak-Kumpels bekannt und war schon lange mal im Hinterkopf. Euere Berichte motivieren noch mehr...

Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem dass ich vermutlich bis Freitag weder das Buch bestellen kann noch zu Öffnungszeiten im Sport Schuster vorbei kommen werde.

Daher die Frage - kommt man mit gps und der Webseite auch halbwegs zu Rande?
Könnt ihr eventl ein paar Touren bzw einen gute Ausgangspunkt empfehlen?

Wunsch-Eckdaten wären gemütlich Auffahrt auf Fortstrasse, Abfahrt auf Single-trail - so zwischen 800 und 1200hm. Flowige Trails, light freeride... Nette Landschaft und Einkehrmöglichkeiten bevorzugt ;-) 

Oder habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich in zwei Tagen an das Buch käme?

Grüße


----------



## Athabaske (23. Mai 2012)

...Ganz wichtig, entgegen den meisten Kajakfahrern solltest Du Dich eher Richtung Kobarit orientieren. Denn oben in Bovec bist Du mit dem Triglav Nationalpark zu stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (23. Mai 2012)

> Oder habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich in zwei Tagen an das Buch käme?



Hallo Schuh,

Du kannst das Buch auch vor Ort kaufen:
- Tourismusbüro Kobarid
- Tourismusbüro Tolmin
http://www.dolina-soce.com/

In Bovec müssten auch noch welche liegen:
- Tourismusbüro Bovec
http://www.bovec.si/

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## schuh (23. Mai 2012)

Peferkt 


Danke!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Mai 2012)

Tab zusammen,

wir sind gestern Peters Tour 13 nachgefahren. Ein absolutes Highlight!!! Wir sind bei schönstem Wetter gestartet und dann kam am Gipfel ein ordentlicher Schauer runter. Ist für so Flachländer wie uns ganz schön aufregend gewesen 
Die Tour ist aber der Hammer! Ein wunderbarer Trail, nur etwas glitschig nach dem Regenguss. An der Jäger hütte musste ich einmal über den Lenker absteigen, aber alles gut gegangen.
Fotos kommen mal, wenn ich am Laptop sitze

Gruß Saskia und Karsten


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Mai 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

wir sind heute in Vipava angekommen. Sehr nette Gegend! Kann mir jemand einen GPS Track zukommen lassen oder hat jemand einen Tipp für die Region? Ich laß ja schon, dass es hier super ist aber wenn jemand eine schöne, flowige Runde hat, dann wäre ich nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## rigger (25. Mai 2012)

Gruß aus der Heimat, scheint ja ne menge spass zu haben dort unten!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Mai 2012)

Hi Stalker..., ääähhhh Nils... 

JAAAAAAAAA!!!! Traumhaft!! Ich schick dir mal Fotos, wenn wir wieder da sind! UNGLAUBLICH!!!


----------



## Guerill0 (27. Mai 2012)

Wir sind erst den 2. Tag hier und schon begeistert. 
Tour 1 (Kluze) und Tour 13 (Capela Bes) sind erfolgreich absolviert. Wirklich der Hammer. Pure Vorfreude auf die restlichen 4 Tage!
Auch von mir großes Lob an freiraus für den Guide. Selten so gute Roadbooks in der Hand gehabt. Sowohl Anfahrt zum Startort als auch die Tourenbeschreibungen. 1A. Da hätte sich ein gewissen Herr Moser (an der 5ten Tanne rechts) durchaus was abschauen können 

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Anliegen. 
Hat jemand kulinarisch irgendeinen Geheimtipp? (idealerweise zwischen Bovec und Kobarid)
Waren bisland in der Penzion Boka und in Bovec in der Martinov Hram. Alles "okay", aber jetzt nicht der große Wurf.
Gerne auch irgendne landestypische Boiz im Hinterland.


----------



## clemson (27. Mai 2012)

nur zu empfehlen, nicht preiswert aber sehr sehr guat 
www.hisafranko.com


----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2012)

So. Melden uns zurück vom "Betriebsausflug" - 4 Tage Soca-Tal bei perfekten Bedingungen 



> Wir sind erst den 2. Tag hier und schon begeistert.
> Tour 1 (Kluze) und Tour 13 (Capela Bes) sind erfolgreich absolviert. Wirklich der Hammer. Pure Vorfreude auf die restlichen 4 Tage!
> Auch von mir großes Lob an freiraus für den Guide. Selten so gute Roadbooks in der Hand gehabt. Sowohl Anfahrt zum Startort als auch die Tourenbeschreibungen. 1A. Da hätte sich ein gewissen Herr Moser (an der 5ten Tanne rechts) durchaus was abschauen können


Freut mich wenn´s Euch auch gefällt! 
Moser....mit dem sind wir quasi aufgewachsen und zollen ihm Respekt! Freut uns umso mehr, wenn wir so ein Lob bekommen! 



> Hat jemand kulinarisch irgendeinen Geheimtipp? (idealerweise zwischen Bovec und Kobarid)


Einen richitigen Geheimtipp nicht, aber Hotel Hvala ist sehr empfehlenswert, Jazbec in Idrsko soll auch gut sein. Und in Zatolmin gibt´s günstig lokale Kost.

Und weil`s so schön war hier noch ein paar Fotos vom "freiraus"-Pfingstwochenende:


----------



## labbes (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Uns hat auch das "Soca-Fieber" gepackt. Meine Frau und ich wollen von Mitte Juni bis Anfang Juli für ca.2 Wochen ins Soca-Gebiet. Wir haben uns Kobarid als Ort ausgesucht.  Euren klasse Reiseführer besitzen wir schon länger...jetzt wird er bald gebraucht.
Geplant ist mit dem Wohnwagen zu reisen. Wie sieht es mit der Anreise aus Deutschland aus? Kann man beruhigt über den Predl-Paß fahren oder muss man den Umweg über Udine nehmen? Was empfeht Ihr? 
Welcher Campingplatz ist mit Wohnwagen geeignet (eng?steil?Schotter?) und sollte man für diese Zeit reservieren?

Freue mich auf Antworten

Gruß Labbes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (31. Mai 2012)

In Kobarid kann ich Camp Lazar empfehlen, das liegt zwar ein wenig außerhalb des Ortes, aber selbst zu Fuß braucht man nur 10min um nach Kobarid zu kommen.
Reservieren braucht man denk ich eher in der Ferienzeit, aber fragen kann man ja trotzdem.
Übern Predilpass kam uns sogar ein Tanklaster entgegen, also scheinbar auch für größere Gefährte geeignet. Für mich war es als Flachländer nach 10 Stunden Autofahrt schon anstrengend, lohnt sich aber schon durch tolle Aussichten!


----------



## freiraus (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Labbes,

habe selber keine Erfahrung, habe aber schon öfters Gespanne am Predil gesehen. Es ist kein besonders hoher Pass mit wenig Spitzkehren auf der italienischen Seite, ich denke das sollte funktionieren. Aber da haben evtl. andere hier mehr Erfahrung. 
In Kobarid ist mit Wohnwagen Kamp Koren zu empfehlen oder der o.g. Kamp Lazar. Liegen sich quasi an der Soca gegenüber.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Tzuli (1. Juni 2012)

Predil-pass mit Wohnwagen ist kein Problem.


----------



## labbes (3. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Werden es dann über den Predil-Pass angehen. Campingplatz lassen wir dann noch offen. Freuen uns schon riesig.

Gruß Labbes


----------



## Ischi (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wir sind die Tage mal wieder mit den Bikes in Slowenien, das Wetter spielt dieses Jahr nicht so mit, aber seit gestern geht es ja, hoffentlich bleibt es bis Ende der Woche so. Die Trails sind teilweise sehr verschlammt und aufgeweicht, zum Glück hab ich vorn einen Maxxis Swampthing drauf ...
Kleiner Tipp noch, wer die Tage Tour 24 macht, auf einer Weide in der Mitte der Abfahrt stehen zwei sehr flinke Bullen. Uns haben sie zwar nix getan, aber man guckt schon nicht schlecht, wenn die Vicher laut muhend hinter einem herrennen und auch noch den Weg abschneiden. Am besten vorher mit langen Stöcken bewaffnen, dann kann man sie auf Distanz halten, falls es doch ernst werden sollte...
Ansonsten, wie immer sehr schön hier, besonders der Kanin-Bike-Park tut es mir immer wieder an ...


----------



## freiraus (6. Juni 2012)

> Kleiner Tipp noch, wer die Tage Tour 24 macht, auf einer Weide in der Mitte der Abfahrt stehen zwei sehr flinke Bullen. Uns haben sie zwar nix getan, aber man guckt schon nicht schlecht, wenn die Vicher laut muhend hinter einem herrennen und auch noch den Weg abschneiden. Am besten vorher mit langen Stöcken bewaffnen, dann kann man sie auf Distanz halten, falls es doch ernst werden sollte...



Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher welche Weide Du meinst - aber hier noch mal ein Hinweis an alle die die erste Auflage haben:
hier gibt es ein update zu der Tour:
http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/media/downloads/Tour%2024_update2011.pdf
Es ist die Umfahrung der nicht mehr ganz sicheren Brücke aus Baumstämmen und Wellblech.....vorletzten November war sie nicht mehr wirklich da.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Ischi (6. Juni 2012)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht sicher welche Weide Du meinst - aber hier noch mal ein Hinweis an alle die die erste Auflage haben:
> hier gibt es ein update zu der Tour:
> ...



Hallo,

wir haben zwar die erste Ausgabe, sind aber den GPS-Track der zweiten Ausgabe mit unserem Garmin gefahren. Ich meine die Weide, aus welcher man laut dem Track an Punkt 15 herausfährt und einen kleinen Bach quert. Ein paar hundert Meter davor quert man einen relativ breiten Bach und fährt einen verwachsenen Trail entlang (viele Pflanzen mit großen runden Blättern)...
Die Bullen waren nicht wirklich aggressiv, nur neugierig, aber das weiß man ja vorher nicht. Ich habe zumindest nicht schlecht geguckt, als beide auf mich zurannten und erst kurz vor mir angehalten sind, als ich ihnen mein Fahrrad entgegengehalten habe . Sie sind uns auch konsequent die ganze Weide gefolgt. Echt krass wie geländegängig die Vicher sind.


----------



## GrüneRose (10. Juni 2012)

Ich dieses Jahr mit einem Freund
mit dem MTB von Villach zum Gardasee fahren. Wir wollen dabei
größtenteils ab Höhe Villach die Heraklix Route nachfahren, die auch
über Bovec nach Sella Nevea führt. Dazu hab ich aber noch ein paar
Fragen, auf die ich noch keine Antworten finden konnte. 

Von Bovec führt ein Weg unter dem Lift entlang nach Sella Nevea, ist
das halbwegs befahrbar, oder eher eine reine Tragepassage hoch? (hier
der Link zum gemeinten Ausschnitt:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/253248...=13.482393864288&zoom=13&maptype=opencyclemap)

Da wir von Villach starten, müssen wir erst mal nach Bovec hin. Gibt
es eine Alternative zu der Teerstraße von Kranjska Gora über Trenta
und Soca nach Bovec? Ich hatte gesehen, dass es zumindest Wanderwege
von Ratece über Mangart nach Bovec gibt, weiß aber nicht ob die
befahren werden dürfen.

Weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juni 2012)

Nabend liebe Slowenien Fans,

meine Freundin und ich hatten das Glück, die letzten vier Wochen in Slowenien und Umgebung gewesen sein zu dürfen. Es ist ein wirklich traumhaftes Land und wir kommen wieder, das steht fest!

Unsere Stationen waren auf unserer Reise Regensburg-Bled-Bovec-Kobarid-Vhrepolje-Cres (Kroatien)-Postojna-Millstädter See-Geißkopf in Bischofsmais

So war unsere Route. Echt super ist, dass die Wege in Slowenien kurz sind und alles gut mit dem Wohnmobil fahrbar ist. Die unterschiedliche Natur in Slownien ist beeindruckend, von sehr sehr grün, bishin zu karg. Alles da!

Hier eine kleine Auswahl unserer Fotos. Ich habe wenige Bikefotos, da wir da halt biken... Die Gopro hatte ich auch desöfteren laufen, Bilder reiche ich nach, falls es interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (11. Juni 2012)

oh man macht hier bloß nicht zuviel Werbung für das schöne Slowenien.  Und die Filme auf jeden Fall nachreichen.


----------



## PacMan (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich plane auch gerade einen Urlaub zusammen mit meiner Freundin, aber kann mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so ganz entscheiden, in welchem Ort ich die Unterkunft suchen soll.
Es wäre schön, wenn der Ort nicht komplett "verschlafen" wäre. Wie sind denn beispielsweise Kobarid oder Bled?
Ist man in Bled wirklich durch den Nationalpark stark eingeschränkt? Die innere Zone ist doch nicht direkt in der Nähe, oder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juli 2012)

Nabend pacman,

wie seid ihr denn unterwegs? Beispielsweise in Bled würde ich nicht in die Bettenburgen wollen, der Campingplatz hingegen ist traumhaft. Dort waren wir mit'm Camper und sehr zufrieden. Kobarid ist ebenfalls traumhaft, sofern diese Kack Baustelle weg ist, oberhalb von Kamp lazar. Falls du möchtest, kann ich noch mal ausführlicher tippen, aber grad bin ich zu müde.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## PacMan (5. Juli 2012)

Mitte bis Ende September wollen wir hin.

Wir suchen schon eher ein Hotel oder eine Pension. Wäre halt schön, wenn es in der Stadt noch ein paar Restaurants und kleine Supermärkte gäbe. Und wenn vielleicht nicht um 20:00 Uhr die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt werden. 

Das wäre toll, Karsten, wenn du die Städtchen noch ein bisschen näher beschreiben könntest!

Und könnt ihr vielleicht noch (Papier-)Karten empfehlen? Dazu wurde hier im Thread zwar schon mal was gesagt, aber ist teilweise schon ein paar Jahre her.
Was ist bspw. mit diesen hier?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Juli 2012)

Hi, dann fange ich mal an:

Aaaaalso:

Wir waren vier Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs, demnach kann ich das nur aus der "Beobachter" Perspektive beschreiben, was Hotels und Pensionen angeht. Preise usw. kenne ich garnicht!

Zu den Städten und unserer Route:
Bled: Kleiner, sehr netter See jedoch mit Touris in der Hauptsaison. Der Campingplatz ist tarumhaft gelegen, gegenüber von den Tourihotels. ABER, wenn ich Touri schreibe, dann ist da vermutlich weniger in der Hauptsaison wie in anderen Ländern im Winter  Wir waren übrigens mitte Mai bis mitte Juni unterwegs.
Als Alternative würde ich (wenn ihr an einen See möchtet und die Abgeschiedenheit mögt) vielleicht diesen See 46.283377,13.873987 ansteuern. Super Gegend da, wir waren einen Tag vor Ort und es gefiel uns super!
Bovec: Sehr nette Gegend, die Landschaft ist beeindruckend aber schroff. Für Touren..., naja, man sollte sich auskennen. Das Buch vom Peter, alias ist da schon viel wert aber es gibt viele Stichtouren und das find ich persönlich nicht gut. Aber auf eigene Faust ist auch immer interessant!
Kobarid: Sehr netter Ort mit mediteranem Flair. Erstaunlich, wie sich die Orte bei nur 20 km Entfernung ändern. Hotels, Pensionen, Apartments gibts übrigens an jeder Ecke, selbst im kleinsten Kaff (Apartments zumindest) und ich hätte keine Bedenkne, die Nacht draussen verbringen zu müssen 
Vhrepolje bei Vipava: Traumhafte Gegend! Der Nanos ist ein einziger Singeltrailberg! Die Leute sind nett, der Wein super, das Essen gut und die Gegend vielfältig. Alles eine Nummer kleiner als Bovec (viel kleiner) aber trotzdem sehr nett. Wir waren noch in der Nähe von Postoijna, das war auch eine Reise wert und ebenfalls traumhaft schön mit den Kaarstseen und Feldern.


Die Städte zu beschreiben fällt mir eher schwer, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, weil wir da eigentlich imemr nur zum Essen oder zum Einkaufen waren. Die Bürgersteige waren nirgends hochgeklappt aber man sollte auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass man in NewYork ist und immer was bekommen kann. Aber genau das macht Slowenien (für mich) ja aus! Die ursprüngliche Landschaft, die netten, aufgeschlossenen Leute und die ruhige Gegend ist einfach überwältigend.
Wir waren auf der Rückreise noch am Millstädter See..., netter See, aber wenn einfach anders: Verbotschilder, grießgrämige Rentner hier und da, Autos, Reisebusse, keine Individualtouris..., nett aber auch einfach anders. Nicht, dass es schlecht war aber ich war froh, wenn ich im grünen war. Schon allein die Tatsache, dass man mal keine Autobahn hört, wenn man irgendwo unterwegs ist, find ich gut. Hat man selten, selbst wenn man irgendwo in 2500m Höhe steht.


Karten: Vor Ort kaufen! Manchmal reichen auch einfach die Umsonstkarten, die man vor Ort bekommt.


Hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen. Bei Fragen: FRAGEN!

Karsten


----------



## Pokora (5. Juli 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Was ist bspw. mit diesen hier?



Jap, that are good maps (1:50.000) with marked mountain trails/pathways. Normally you can buy them here also on petrol stations (at least the local ones) , 
additionally there are also maps in 1:25.000, for example
http://www.pzs.si/izdelek.php?pid=252 for Krn and surrounding

overview of available maps (edited by PZS):
http://www.pzs.si/trgovina.php?kat=6

Enjoy your stay in Slovenia!

Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (5. Juli 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für die Infos!

Ich glaube, dann suche ich mal in Kobarid eine Unterkunft. Das scheint für viele Touren sehr gut zu liegen. Das Buch von Peter ist auch schon bestellt.

Also falls noch jemand dort ein gutes Hotel/Pension oder eine tolle Ferienwohnung dort kennt, dann nehme ich gerne eure Tipps an!


----------



## freiraus (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

es wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt - daher in aller Kürze:
Bled: touristischer, da auch leicht (u.a. für Busse) erreichbar. Touren kenne ich selber dort leider nicht wirklich, angeblich ist aber die Seite der Karawanken und die Berge in Richtung Süd und Südwest gut geeignet. In Ri. West u. Nord gibt es Einschränkungen wegen dem Triglav-Nationalpark.

Kobarid: netter, entspannter Ort (könnte man noch mehr daraus machen, aber..), wie schon erwähnt "mediterraner" als Bovec, sieht man auch an der Architektur -> ehemals italienisch, Bovec -> ehemals Österreich-Ungarn (und "alpiner"). Wenn Ihr mal darauf achtet: Trnovo ist der letzte Ort Ri. Norden mit diesen flach geneigten Dächern, bei Zaga sind sie schon steiler, so wie auch in Bovec und weiter nördlich. 
Bovec ist aber auf jeden Fall auch einen Stopp wert. Die besseren/mehr Tourenmöglichkeiten hast Du aber in Kobarid.
Daher: in Kobarid (oder zwischen Kobarid&Tolmin) übernachten und mal nach Bovec Tagesausflug(e) einplanen, ist nur ca. 20 bis 30 (Auto)min entfernt.

Die erwähnten Karten vom slowenischen Alpenverein kann ich auch empfehlen, für Kobarid&Tolmin gibt es auch eine gute Karte im Tourismusbüro mit weiteren Radrouten und sonstigen Infos.

Viel Spaß!
Grüße
Peter


----------



## bern (6. Juli 2012)

bin letzten sonntag wieder einmal eine tour aus dem führer gefahren, diesmal auf den stol. wegen brütender hitze relativ schattig nordseitig rauf und südseitig nach staro selo runter. 
tipp: heckenschere mitnehmen - siehe im video ab ca. min. 1:50. oder bei erster gelegenheit vom serpentinenweg auf den direkteren wanderweg abzweigen. 
auffahrt nordseitig ist nicht besonders aufregend, dafür sehr moderate steigungen, schattig und mit einigen quellen am wegrand.
schön ist die fahrt oben am höhenrücken. insgesamt kann aber die tour nicht ganz mit z.b. matajur-savogna mithalten.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB6eWCvfZc0"]SLO_stol      - YouTube[/nomedia]

bernhard


----------



## freiraus (7. Juli 2012)

...ach ja, der Stol. Immer wieder schön.

Danke für das Video! Leider wird der Zustand des Weges im oberen Teil nicht besser - die gar nicht mehr so kleinen Bäume scheinen gut zu gedeihen. Der Wanderweg ist eine gute Alternative, ja, vor allem im unteren Teil macht er viel Spaß.
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal eine "Reinigungsaktion" anzuleihern - evtl. wären ja auch einige von Euch bereit mitzuhelfen? Das würde jeden Fall eine guten Eindruck bei den Locals hinterlassen. So was wird immer wieder mal vom slow. Alpenverein durchgeführt, mal sehen ob wir da was machen können.
Bis dahin heisst es leider Heckenschere mitnehmen....

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Timborakete (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
in knapp zwei Wochen werden wir, ausgerüstet mit dem wunderbaren Tourenführer , für ca. vier Wochen in die Gegend fahren. Wollen biken, wandern, klettern und uns entspannen...
Jetzt sind wir noch auf der Suche nach Kartenmaterial für das Garmin.
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch gute Tipps??? 
Beste Grüße und einen schönen Sommer
Susann&Tim


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Juli 2012)

Open mtb Map! Hat gut funktioniert


----------



## freiraus (9. Juli 2012)

...oder Adria Topo.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Phini (11. Juli 2012)

Wir fahren in der Zeit vom 30. 7. bis 8.8 nach Slowenien in die Nähe von Bled.
Die Gegend soll wunderschön sein, aber leider muss ich mein Bike zu Hause lassen. Kennt jemand nen zu empfehlenden BikeVerleih oder so in der Gegend? Oder sogar irgendwie nen Rennen in dem Zeitraum? (Nicht unbedint zum Fahren, aber das könnte ein Argument sein, dass ich das Bike doch mitnehmen kann) 

LG
Sebi


----------



## Timborakete (12. Juli 2012)

HalloHallo,
vielen Dank Schulte und Peter (echt super "Reiseführer" auch wenn ihr das bereits wisst und schon oft gehört habt  ).
Wollt jetzt noch mal hören ob jemand schon die neue Garmin Transalp Karte in Slowenien ausprobiert hat.
Sieht erst mal super aus, bin mir aber mit der Genauigkeit bzw. der Abdeckung im Socá-Tal unsicher.
Freu mich über Erfahrungen...
Beste Grüße
Tim


----------



## freiraus (22. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben noch Plätze frei:
Bei der Transslowenien "classic" von 15.9. bis 23.9.!
Wer also noch eine schöne Tour im September fahren möchte - hier ein paar Fotos der Tour: http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/galerie/transslowenien-september-2009

Falls sich jemand anmelden möchte: am Besten kurze email an info (ät) mtb-slowenien.de

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazbec (19. September 2012)

http://www.jazbec.si/de/last-minute-september-december-2012/

http://www.jazbec.si/de/mtb-downhill-avsa-idrsko/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Soca-Tal


----------



## Kooni81 (19. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen

War jetzt von Freitag bis gestern mit ein paar Leuten im Soca Tal biken. Und ich muss sagen, bin total begeistert!  
Wir hatten in Kamno eine Ferienwohnung. Die Touren waren der
Wahnsinn, soviele Trailkilometer hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr 

Die Matajurtour nach Italien war die Krönung!

Nur bei der Tour 24 sind wir an der Brücke hängengeblieben und wieder nach Krn zurück. Beim Stacheldrahtzaun über den man rüber muss gehts zwar links auch ein Weg runter, aber keine Ahnung wo der hinging.

Werde Slowenien auf jedenfall weiter empfehlen, und hoffentlich auch bald mal wieder hinkommen 

Greetz

Kooni81


----------



## freiraus (19. September 2012)

> Nur bei der Tour 24 sind wir an der Brücke hängengeblieben und wieder nach Krn zurück. Beim Stacheldrahtzaun über den man rüber muss gehts zwar links auch ein Weg runter, aber keine Ahnung wo der hinging.



Habt Ihr die erste Auflage?
In der zweiten ist eine neue Route drin, das update für die erste Auflage gibt`s auf unserer Seite unter news bzw hier.
Der Weg links wäre richtig gewesen....

Und freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat!



> http://www.jazbec.si/de/mtb-downhill-avsa-idrsko/
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Soca-Tal



...wieso kennen wir das noch nicht?? 
Ds sieht nach einer guten Alternative zur Straße aus bzw. zu der von uns beschriebenen Alternativ-Abfahrt bei Matajur I!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kooni81 (19. September 2012)

Wir sind an dem Tag in zwei Gruppen gefahren, und wir hatten wohl die alte Auflage dabei :-(

Aber sonst ist euer Bikeführer echt Top! Ein riesen Kompliment an euch! 

Greetz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. September 2012)

Endlich hab ich auch mal Gelegenheit, den Führer zu benutzen, zumal er schon seit 3 Jahren daheim rumliegt. Das Buch / Roadbook zusammen mit den Tracks ist wirklich super gemacht, man kommt prima damit zurecht! Nochmal ein großes Lob an die Macher!!! 
Slowenien ist echt Klasse, die Leute sind super freundlich und hilfsbereit, alles ist sehr entspannt. Wir kommen sicher wieder um noch mehr von der Gegend zu erkunden. Die Fahrt vom Großraum München hierher ist wirklich sehr angenehm, wenn man nicht zu den Stoßzeiten durch den Tauerntunnel muss. Bei uns war es total ausgestorben, kaum ein Auto auf der Autobahn. 
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Kaltfront wie versprochen morgen durch ist, und wir den Stol in Angriff nehmen können...


----------



## sub-xero (24. September 2012)

Wie sieht's denn in Slowenien mit der Trinkwasserversorgung aus? Konkret gefragt:
Gibt es viele Trinkwasserbrunnen in den Bergen?
Kann man Leitungswasser in Slowenien trinken?


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. September 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn in Slowenien mit der Trinkwasserversorgung aus? Konkret gefragt:
> Gibt es viele Trinkwasserbrunnen in den Bergen?
> Kann man Leitungswasser in Slowenien trinken?


 
hÃ¤ngt davom ab, wo du bist in slo.

slo ist grÃ¶Ãer, als der bikefÃ¼hrer suggeriert.
ich denke, du meinst das soÄatal: leitungswasser = trinkwasser, bachwasser (so vorhanden) = meist trinkwasser (wenn nicht gerade rindviecher oberhalb alles vollk*); quellwasser = trinkwasser; soÄa = trinkwasser, weil sonst die kajakfahrer alle durchfall hÃ¤tten

unterwegs: ich wÃ¼rd mich nicht unbedingt auf eine ausreichend dichte brunnen+quellenversorgung verlassen, kalkalpentypisch eben.

anderes slowenien: alpenraum siehe oben. 
woanders: aufgrund der vielen bauernhÃ¶fe und der noch nicht so durchgehenden einfÃ¼hrung von kleinklÃ¤ranlagen wÃ¼rd ich nicht alles saufen, was dahinrinnt. leitungswasser aber Ã¼berall kein problem.

ich empfehle aber ohnehin das gamsbockbier (laÅ¡ko pivo) oder den grapefruitradler von union.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2012)

Ich hab die ganze Woche meinen Camelbak mit Leitungswasser gefüllt, riecht leicht gechlort, schmeckt aber okay.
Brunnen hab ich jetzt nicht viele gesehen, aber auch nicht danach geguckt. Aber hin und wieder gibt´s ja doch Hütten, deren Brunnen auch laufen, wenn sie geschlossen sind.


----------



## sub-xero (24. September 2012)

Danke @_zweiheimischer_ und @_Pfadfinderin_ für die Infos! Ich war noch nie in Slowenien, daher meine Unwissenheit. Mein Interesse beschränkt sich nicht nur auf das Soca-Tal. Scheint also ähnlich zu sein, wie in den italienischen Alpen. Das war wichtig zu wissen, wenn ich bikepacking-mäßig dort unterwegs sein will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2012)

Am Lago di Caldonazzo hab ich mal in einem höher gelegenen Ort auch mal jemanden um Wasser angebettelt, der gerade Blumen gegossen hat. Irgendwoher gibt´s immer was Flüssiges, auch wenn kein Brunnen oder ein Wirtshaus in der Nähe ist


----------



## freiraus (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch nächste Saison gibt`s wieder ein breites Angebot an geführten Touren in Slowenien.
Unsere Termine 2013 sind online! Mehr unter http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/

Für Gruppen bieten wir auch individuelle Touren & Termine an - einfach nachfragen!

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (22. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich mir post #702  und den letzten wieder #713  so ansehe denke ich mir: 
ist das nicht etwas viel Werbung und viel "wir haben noch Plätze frei" was da doch ständig gepostet wird??? 

Info`s zu SLowenien ja sicher gerne. Dazu ist ein Forum da. Hab auch Mehrtagestouren in Slowenien hintermir,tolles Gebiet und daher auch sein Buch gelesen, ja ist gut. Lob...
Aber das *Forum als Werbeplatform für einen  (von vielen) Reiseveranstalter....??*....hat er es nötig?
Ich denke er wird mit "nein" antworten und weiter "wir haben noch Plätze frei.." posten.....


----------



## freiraus (22. Oktober 2012)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> wenn ich mir post #702  und den letzten wieder #713  so ansehe denke ich mir:
> ist das nicht etwas viel Werbung und viel "wir haben noch Plätze frei" was da doch ständig gepostet wird???
> 
> Info`s zu SLowenien ja sicher gerne. Dazu ist ein Forum da. Hab auch Mehrtagestouren in Slowenien hintermir,tolles Gebiet und daher auch sein Buch gelesen, ja ist gut. Lob...
> ...



Du irrst! Ich werde nicht mit "nein" antworten! Denn ja, wir haben es nötig und wir freuen uns über jeden, der bei uns bucht. Wir sind ein kleiner aber feiner Reiseveranstalter, der sich in einer Nische bewegt, über ein "Werbebudget" wie andere einschlägig bekannte Veranstalter verfügen wir nicht - dafür sind unsere Gruppen zu klein, der Gewinn zu niedrig. Vielleicht ist das aber auch wiederum Vorteil gegenüber anderen Veranstaltern....vor allem für Euch.

Ich gestehe es ist Werbung - wenn Du Dir aber die letzen 29 Seiten mal durchliest wirst Du aber merken, dass wir Euch hier mit zahlreichen Infos versorgen ohne das wir davon profitieren. Wir opfern hier unsere Zeit um Euch den - individuellen - Aufenthalt in Slowenien so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten.

Ich werde in Zukunft die "Werbung" unterlassen - unsere homepage ist ja mittlerweile bekannt.

In diesem Sinne,
Grüße
Peter

p.s. wenn Du Kritik äusserst kannst Du Dich gerne direkt an mich wenden bzw. mich direkt ansprechen - oder ist das das bayersiche "er"?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Oktober 2012)

Lieber Peter  @freiraus:

Lass dich nicht beeirren und mach einfach weiter wie gehabt! Ein einziger Kommentar ist es nicht wert, sich solche Gedanken zu machen! Deine Antworten, Kommentare und Mails waren stets nett und aufschlussreich und haben beispielsweise meiner Partnerin und mir im Urlaub gut geholfen.

Klar, es ist keine Werbeplattform aber ich finde, deine Art dich hier mitzuteilen ist völlig ok in meinen Augen. Man kann alles auch mal etwas entspannter sehen und wenn der bergwerkfaunus ein ernsthaftes Problem mit dir hat, dann kann er deine Beiträge einfach einem Moderator melden, dann soll der entscheiden ob es zu viel ist, oder ob es in Ordnung ist.

Grüße und nicht in der Anonymität eines Forums ärgern lassen


----------



## Gmiatlich (22. Oktober 2012)

Viele "Werbeeinschaltungen" gehen mir ziemlich auf den Nerv, bin immer froh wenn ich sowas nicht lesen muss.
Aber es macht auch der Ton die Musik und in diesem Fall bin ich auf der Seite von freiraus. Die "Werbung" ist in meinen Augen dezent gehalten, nichts wird reißerisch dargestellt und jeder kann hier fragen und freiraus gibt gute Tipps. Wenns die Moderatoren anders sehen würden wäre es schade, aber mich stört es nicht wenns hier mal ab und zu in eigener Sache posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde die Werbung auch sehr dezent und vor allem steht sie in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen der Beträge von freiraus. Im Gegenteil: Ich hab heute schon interessiert auf die Homepage geklickt, entweder man kann mal gucken, wie die Profis die Touren zusammenstellen und sich Inspiration für den nächsten Aufenthalt dort holen und Motivation fürs Wintertraining, wenn man eine geführte Tour mit freiraus machen möchte. Ohne die "Werbung" von freiraus wären sicher viele User hier noch nie in Slowenien zum Biken gewesen, wie schade um das tolle Revier und die netten Menschen dort.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls über eine Aktualisierung deines Angebots an dieser Stelle, lieber freiraus!


----------



## britta-ox (22. Oktober 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich finde die Werbung auch sehr dezent und vor allem steht sie in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen der Beträge von freiraus. Im Gegenteil: Ich hab heute schon interessiert auf die Homepage geklickt, entweder man kann mal gucken, wie die Profis die Touren zusammenstellen und sich Inspiration für den nächsten Aufenthalt dort holen und Motivation fürs Wintertraining, wenn man eine geführte Tour mit freiraus machen möchte. Ohne die "Werbung" von freiraus wären sicher viele User hier noch nie in Slowenien zum Biken gewesen, wie schade um das tolle Revier und die netten Menschen dort.
> Ich freu mich jedenfalls über eine Aktualisierung deines Angebots an dieser Stelle, lieber freiraus!


 Seh ich genauso!


----------



## McNulty (22. Oktober 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso!


----------



## freiraus (22. Oktober 2012)

*Es sind noch alle Plätze frei!*

Wo sag ich aber nicht. 



> Grüße und nicht in der Anonymität eines Forums ärgern lassen



Keine Angst - wegen so etwas ärgere ich mich nicht, jeder darf seine Meinung äussern...also auch ich.

Grüße & danke für die "warmen" Worte,
Peter


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (23. Oktober 2012)

ganz nach dem Motto "freiraus" damit sag ich auch noch mal was dazu....

hey Leute, ich habe auch die positiven Seiten von "freiraus" alias "MTB-Slowenien" alias "Peter" gewürdigt.
Ich selbst bin seit 1998, das Jahr meiner ersten Triglav / Julische Alpen MTB-Tour, sehr positiv gegenüber dieser Location und hatte hier für meine 2012er SLO-Durchquerung etliche Anregungungen gezogen, das Touren-Buch gekauft....soweit auch sehr informativ, dank an das Forum und die user die es mit sinnvoller Information füllen....meine Kritik bezog sich ausschliesslich auf diese ständig widerkehrende "sind noch Plätze frei" Werbung....

Und eben das finde ich kann auf seiner homepage (ob die nun kommerziell oder nicht ist oder hier reiner Enthusiasmus vorliegt, sei`s drum...) abgehandelt werden....

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Athabaske (23. Oktober 2012)

...Kritik ist hier im IBC nicht wirklich gerne gesehen, davon solltes Du grundsätzlich ausgehen.

Oder hast Du schon versucht in der Liteville-Ecke Kritik zu üben?
Oder versucht im liveberichte-Breitwandkino einmal eine kritische Stimme zu erheben?
Oder im LO gefragt, wie Frau und Mountainbike zusammenpassen?

Angesichts dessen was Dir dort droht, bist Du hier mit Samthandschuhen angefasst worden...


----------



## Gmiatlich (24. Oktober 2012)

@bergwerkfaunus
Ja, da hast auch recht, objektiv betrachtet. Gäbe es dazu noch Werbepostings in Farbe, dicker Schrift und sonstigen optischen Auffälligkeiten so hätte ich dir zugestimmt.

In dem Fall hier sehe ich es aber eher locker.

Also du hast schon recht mit deinem Einwand, für mich persönlich ist die Werbung aber noch unter der Reizschwelle.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde nächstes Jahr Ende August mit meinem Fräulein das Soca-Tal besuchen. Im Gepäck unsere beiden MTB's. Jedoch nur 1 Woche, da wir danach weiter nach Kroatien fahren für Strandurlaub.

Ich finde es absolut Spitze dass die GPS-Touren frei erhältlich sind. Ich verfüge über die Topo Trans-Alpin 2012 auf meinem Garmin. Ist das empfehlenswert oder besser anderes Kartenmaterial, und wenn ja, welche?

Danke.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi! Spar dir Kroatien  wir sind auch so schnell es ging mit'm Womo wieder nach Slowenien 

Zu den Karten: ich habe Open MTB Maps genutzt, in Kombination mit den GPS Tracks und das war völlig ok!


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

> Hi! Spar dir Kroatien  wir sind auch so schnell es ging mit'm Womo wieder nach Slowenien



Naja, das erzähl mal dem Rest der Family inkl. Kids, dass sie auf ihren gebliebten Strand in Kroatien verzichten sollen, da meine Wenigkeit es vorzieht lieber in Slowenien seine Runde zu drehen  - Kroatien ist bereits gebucht 



> Zu den Karten: ich habe Open MTB Maps genutzt, in Kombination mit den GPS Tracks und das war völlig ok!



Ich fahre sonst immer mit Topo, aber ich gucke mir die Open MTB mal genauer an, Danke.

Zum Gebiet. Ich dachte ne Unterkunft in Kobarid zu suchen um von dort aus Tagesrunden zu fahren. Meine Frau kann zwar ordentlich fahren, hat aber keinerlei alpine Erfahrung und mehr als S1 ist definitiv nicht für Sie drin, aber ok, zur Not schiebt Sie ihr Bike. Jemand ne bessere Idee als Kobarid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Dezember 2012)

Die Open MTB Map ist eine Topo Karte! Und für das Soca-Tal nicht mal so schlecht.
Kobarid ist nicht schlecht, da gibt´s auch kleinere Touren und die Trails sind meist flüssig, zur Not muss man halt ein Stück schieben. Auf dem Campingplatz (Camp Koren) in Kobarid hat´s auch Appartments! Ansonsten ist Kobarid eher klein und hat sicher nicht soviel Auswahl wie z.B. Bovec. Zur Not könnt ihr ja auch mal z.B. nach Tolmin mit dem Auto fahren, ist ja auch nicht weit. Landschaftlich schön wäre dort z.B. auch die Tour zur Tolminka Quelle und fahrtechnisch mehr als simpel.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

Ok, Danke.

Ich muss mir erstmal noch den Tourenguide von Freiraus bestellen.

Beim Überfliegen gefallen mir prompt schon mal folgende Touren:
Matajur (weiss noch nicht ob 1,2 oder 3), 
Stol (Nord/Süd, je nach Wetter),
CapellaBes
Kolovrat1

Aber ohne Guide kann ich nur schlecht einschätzen wie schwer/leicht die Touren sind. 

Viel Auswahl an irgendwas bestimmtes brauchen wir nicht, ich dachte halt von Kobarid aus hat es vielleicht leichtere Aufstiege bei den Touren, außerdem liegt es in der Mitte 

Tolmin wäre von dort aus auch schnell erreichbar.

Unterkunft muss nix besonderes sein, einfach ein Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück und ne Möglichkeit die Bikes sicher abstellen zu können. Abends irgendwo essen gehen sollte kein Thema sein.

GPS-Karten, naja ich weiss das die OpenMTB ne Topo Karte ist, ich besitze aber bereits die Original Garmin Topo Karten Adria und TransAlpin. OpenMTB habe ich bislang nur hier im Schwarzwald hin & wieder probiert, hat mir aber nie so recht gefallen..

Ich muss mir das mal in aller Ruhe in Mapsource und auf dem Gerät angucken.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Dezember 2012)

Matajur ist super! Ich durfte im Herbst auch nur wirklich leichte Trails ohne Sturzgefahr fahren, so sind wir auch Matajur gefahren, allerdings haben wir uns die Straße gespart und sind bis Livek mit dem Auto gefahren. Der Trail vom Gipfel runter bis zu der Verzeigung Auf-/Abfahrt war für mich nicht fahrbar, daher würde ich dir raten, rauf und runter dieselbe Route zu nehmen. Man kann dann auch das Bike ab Beginn Tragestrecke einfach liegenlassen und spart sich das Geschleppe.
Kapela Bes hat mir persönlich von den Wegen her am besten gefallen, bis auf ein kurzes Stück vor und nach der Kapelle alles mit Spaß und Flow fahrbar, kaum S1.
Wir sind dann auf der anderen Seite noch die Dreznica gefahren, aber das ist kaum ne 1/2-Tagestour. Dennoch ganz nett!
Im Vergleich zu den Lebenhaltungskosten ist übernachten relativ teuer. Wir hatten ein Sonderangebot für Halbpension zwischen Bovec und Kobarid in der Penzion Boka, ist aber echt j.w.d. D  Wir sind trotzdem jeden 2. Tag auswärts essen gewesen  www.boka-bovec.si/Cheap_Accomodation_bovec/


----------



## vitaminc (29. Dezember 2012)

Super, Danke für deine Eindrücke.

Welche Matajur-Tour seid Ihr denn gefahren, da gibt es die I, II und inzwischen auch die III ? 

Mit Auto sind wir da auch flexibel, bevor wir da stundenlang bei glühender Hitze auf dem Asphalt bergauf fahren, packe ich die Räder lieber schnell ins Auto.



> Der Trail vom Gipfel runter bis zu der Verzeigung Auf-/Abfahrt war für mich nicht fahrbar, daher würde ich dir raten, rauf und runter dieselbe Route zu nehmen.



Was heisst nicht fahrbar? - S4?
Muss ich mir dann mal auf der Karte angucken, wenn das richtig Strecke bis zum Gipfel ist, wäre es sicher praktischer die Räder unten zu lassen.



> Kapela Bes hat mir persönlich von den Wegen her am besten gefallen



Sehr gut, gleich mal ne Priorität drauf legen 



> Im Vergleich zu den Lebenhaltungskosten ist übernachten relativ teuer.



Ich hatte schonmal geguckt, also für 25-30 EUR inkl. Frühstück pro Person ist in Kobarid kein Problem. Keine Ahnung wie es mit den Lebensunterhaltskosten da unten steht..

Die Pension Boka sind mir schon fast zu schick aus - ich mags lieber so rustikal, einfach, gerne mit Küchecke usw. - aber trotzdem Danke für den Link, schaue ich mir nochmal genauer an.

Wir ziehen nach der 1 Woche Soca-Tal weiter nach Kroatien, und zwar nach Fazana. Nicht ganz so weit weg wartet dann mein persönliches Abschlussschmankerl für den Urlaub:
http://www.tourfinder.net/do/tour?action=show&part=overview&menutoken=12110&id=2007&categoryId=1

Muss es nur noch der Frau beichten, dass ich da alleine hin möchte und Sie am Strand bleiben muss, denke so ganz Unrecht wird Ihr das nicht sein..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab bei Matajur nicht geschrieben, dass es nicht fahrbar ist, sondern für MICH! Das ist einfach ne sehr schmale, z.T. recht steile und tiefe Grasspur, mit groben STeinen drin oder Stufen. Schon anspruchsvoll.... vor allem ist die Gefahr, da irgendwo hängen zu bleiben, recht groß und mit frisch operiertem Schlüsselbein einfach ein no go. Wir sind Matajur I gefahren, aber eben mit Start in Livek (hat dann 1000hm und ca. 27km).
Zudem sind wir noch die Uccea Tour gefahren, da ist allerdings das Teer/Trail-Verhältnis für meinen Geschmack etwas ungünstig. 
Bei der anderen Tour in Kobarid hab ich mich getäuscht, das war nicht Dreznica, sondern die heißt Magozd.
In Bocec oben ne Tour an der Soca solltet ihr euch auch nicht entgehen lassen, schöne Trails und landschaftlich echt toll, mit zig spektakulären Hängebrücken über die Soca 

Eine Bitte: Wenn du in Kobarid was Nettes zum Übernachten gefunden hast, lässt du mir dann ne Info drüber zukommen?


----------



## vitaminc (31. Dezember 2012)

> Ich hab bei Matajur nicht geschrieben, dass es nicht fahrbar ist, sondern für MICH! Das ist einfach ne sehr schmale, z.T. recht steile und tiefe Grasspur, mit groben STeinen drin oder Stufen. Schon anspruchsvoll.... vor allem ist die Gefahr, da irgendwo hängen zu bleiben, recht groß und mit frisch operiertem Schlüsselbein einfach ein no go. Wir sind Matajur I gefahren, aber eben mit Start in Livek (hat dann 1000hm und ca. 27km)



D.h. ihr seid dann auch nicht die Variante 1 runtergefahren.
Die Straße bis Livek gefällt mir auch nicht, habe ich mir eben mal über Google Earth angesehen. 

Ich denke für uns könnte die Matajur III interessant sein, da wir auch in Kobarid wohnen werden, aber ich muss noch auf das Buch warten, habe es erst gestern bestellt, und mir den GPS Track genauer ansehen. Scheinbar führt dieser im Tal nach Italien bis nach Loch Specognis, um dann den Matajur zu erklimmen und dann gehts auf der anderen Seite Richtung Kobarid runter. Sieht nach einer schönen Runde aus. Bei Matajur 1 fährt man Hin und Rückweg wohl oft auf dem gleichen Weg. Auch ne Möglichkeit wäre Matajur 1 hochfahren, und dann über Matajur 3 runterfahren  - aber mal gucken. Habe noch viel Zeit zum Planen, aber die Vorfreude ist jetzt schon gewaltig.

Pension ist auch so gut wie gebucht, und zwar direkt im Zentrum von Kobarid (Hisa Sonca). Preis/Leistung erscheint mir dort richtig gut zu sein.
Bewertungen die ich darüber gefunden habe waren durchweg positiv.



> In Bocec oben ne Tour an der Soca solltet ihr euch auch nicht entgehen lassen, schöne Trails und landschaftlich echt toll, mit zig spektakulären Hängebrücken über die Soca



Auf jeden Fall. Denke wir werden 1 Tour in Bocec fahren und 1 unten in Tolmin. Rest in unmittelbarer Kobarid-Nähe.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Dezember 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> D.h. ihr seid dann auch nicht die Variante 1 runtergefahren.
> Die Straße bis Livek gefällt mir auch nicht, habe ich mir eben mal über Google Earth angesehen.



Doch, genau das haben wir gemacht, aber eben nicht für gut befunden. Das nächstes Mal würde ich Hin- u. Rückweg komplett gleich machen, wobei ich das Bike nicht auf den Gipfel mitnehmen würde.

Ach ja, vom Matajur Gipfel hat man einen Klasse Blick auf den Stol, da kriegt man richtig Lust drauf, dort am nächsten Tag raufzufahren 

Ja, berichte mal, wie es dir in den Appartments gefällt.


----------



## vitaminc (31. Dezember 2012)

> Doch, genau das haben wir gemacht, aber eben nicht für gut befunden. Das nächstes Mal würde ich Hin- u. Rückweg komplett gleich machen, wobei ich das Bike nicht auf den Gipfel mitnehmen würde.



Die Variante 1 Abfahrt geht doch erst bei Livek/Perati los und geht dann runter nach Idrsko. Das heisst ihr habt euch nach Livek fahren lassen, seid auf den Matajur 1, dann ab Livek bis nach Idrsko (Variante 1) abgefahren, wie habt ihr das mit Auto organisiert, oder seid ihr mit Bus oder sowas gefahren?

Jedenfalls die Straße von Livek nach Idrsko runterfahren hab ich keinen Bock. Lieber wird zwischendrin mal geschoben, Trails sind def Pflichtprogramm 

Stol haben wir auch geplant, entweder Süd oder Nord, je nach Hitze.

Alles was mehr als S2 hat, wird die Frau halt schieben müssen. Ab S4 werde ich mich dann beim Schieben beteiligen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Dezember 2012)

Okay, dann haben wir uns mißverstanden, wir sind die ganz normale Matajur I gefahren, nur dass wir die Straße mit dem Auto rauf und runter sind. Wenn man keine Variante fährt, macht die Straße nämlich keinen Sinn, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast.
S hin oder her, so eindeutig lässt sich das nicht immer zuordnen, zumindest tue ich mich schwer damit. Das ist immer etwas subjektiv, einer steht mit verblockten Wegen auf Kriegsfuß und ordet es schwer ein, ich stehe mit eher mit schmalen Wiesentrails auf Kriegsfuß, weil sie halt in der Regel keinen Lenkerwackler dulden und sofort zum Sturz führen. Da wird dann S0-1 schnell zu gefühlten S3  , wenn´s dann noch ausgesetzt ist, umso schlimmer 
In meinem Album hab ich Bilder von der Auffahrt, da sieht man a) ganz gut, wie steil der letzte Teil zum Gipfel ist und b) wie super man zum Stol rüber sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (1. Januar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Pension ist auch so gut wie gebucht, und zwar direkt im Zentrum von Kobarid (Hisa Sonca). Preis/Leistung erscheint mir dort richtig gut zu sein.
> Bewertungen die ich darüber gefunden habe waren durchweg positiv.



Da hast du alles richtig gemacht!
Ich war schon 2x mal dort, schöne Räume und sehr gutes Frühstück!


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. März 2013)

hallöhleh

kurze Lokalfrage: wie schaut es dort schnee-mässig aktuell aus; 
laut Wetter.com steigen die Temperaturen in Richtung Ostern zweistellig

? ist aktuell schon was fahrbar....oder lieber noch paar Wochen warten? 
Wie schaut es mit den Campingplätzen vor Ort aus....ist da schon was 
geöffnet?

merci,
allseits gute Fahrt


----------



## Pokora (19. März 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> hallöhleh
> 
> kurze Lokalfrage: wie schaut es dort schnee-mässig aktuell aus;
> laut Wetter.com steigen die Temperaturen in Richtung Ostern zweistellig
> ...


fast nichts fahrbar, it is snowing all time, yesterday we had a lot of wet snow here in Ljubljana (at laest 5-10 cm of "standing water" on streets), nasty weather, everything is wet, slippery or under snow

I propose to wait for a while, it is conditionally bikeable only on Carst region and close to coast, we all have abstinence crisis (biking)  

we are also waiting for "zweistellig Temperaturen"
If you are planning to come here for Eastern holidays, ask again after one week, maybe due to mild temperatures  the snow will vanish and the trails will be dry again (but probably only at lower altitides)

Gruess from Ljubljana,

Denis


----------



## freiraus (20. März 2013)

Hallo,

hier kann man sich ein ungefähres Bild machen:
Webcams Bovec
Webcam Blick auf Matajur von Südwest/Italien

Gerade in Bovec scheint noch einiges an Schnee zu liegen.
Ich denke aber dass an Ostern im südlicheren Soca-Tal ein paar niedrigere/südseitige Sachen fahrbar sein werden.
Ich erkundige mich noch mal bei den Locals und berichte...

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Goldi03421 (20. März 2013)

Wann wäre denn die empfehlenswerteste Reisezeit für das Soca-Tal? Hochsommer wird sicherlich zu heiß? Juni oder doch eher September?

Das Buch habe ich mir noch nicht bestellt - für richtig flowige Abfahrten und Touren mit tollen Sichten, sollte es doch die richtige Wahl sein oder?


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. März 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn die empfehlenswerteste Reisezeit für das Soca-Tal? Hochsommer wird sicherlich zu heiß? Juni oder doch eher September?
> 
> Das Buch ....., sollte es doch die richtige Wahl sein oder?



April, Mai, Juni....September, Anfang Oktober sind i.O.
Im Juli, August... 
evtl. um 4 Uhr los fahren; auf >1500 hm ist es eh immer etwas kühler
als in den Tälern. 

ja, das Buch ist sein Geld wert. Nicht lange überlegen, ....kaufen! 
( bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert; waren zwischenzeitlich 3 x dort;
nicht mal Zentral-Ost-Slowenen kennen die Gegend gescheit )

Krof, Cremeschnitte, Strukle + Lasko-Holder ....lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (21. März 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> April, Mai, Juni....September, Anfang Oktober sind i.O.
> Im Juli, August...
> evtl. um 4 Uhr los fahren; auf >1500 hm ist es eh immer etwas kühler
> als in den Tälern.



...da gibt es nicht viel hinzuzufügen - Juli ist in der Regel der heisseste Monat....früh losfahren ist im Sommer auch wegen evtl. Gewittern nicht verkehrt. Aber wes finden sich auch einige schattige Auffahrten die für Langschläfer geeignet sind.



> ja, das Buch ist sein Geld wert. Nicht lange überlegen, ....kaufen!
> ( bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert; waren zwischenzeitlich 3 x dort;


Danke! Freut uns immer zu hören wenn das Buch & das Revier gefallen.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (21. März 2013)

Ich nochmal:

Von 13. bis 15. September findet in Tolmin das erste "Soca Outdoor Festival" statt, Details gibt es auf der Hompage (demnächst auch in Englisch&Deutsch) und in facebook:
http://www.soca-outdoor.com/domov/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Soca-Outdoor-Festival/104231666434811

Unter anderem ist ein Marathon geplant.
Das Festival wird von unserem Freund&Guide Peter Dakskobler organisiert, es kann also nur gut werden!

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Pokora (25. März 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> hallÃ¶hleh
> 
> kurze Lokalfrage: wie schaut es dort schnee-mÃ¤ssig aktuell aus;
> laut Wetter.com steigen die Temperaturen in Richtung Ostern zweistellig
> ...


if there is somebody who is thinking to come for biking in "SoÄa Tal" for Eastern holidays I propose to leave bikes at home and take skies for tour-skiing instead . It is snowing like crazy here in Slovenia together with strong bora wind (even the highway from Ljubljana towards coast is closed and blocked with tracks due to snow and wind).

If it will continue like this we will have again "zweistellig Temperaturen" with minus in front 

greetings, Denis

there were jokes on radio that people are selling summer tires for cars - because we will not need them this summer


----------



## goegolo (25. März 2013)

that doesn't sound good, but the weather will not be better in germany this year


----------



## freiraus (27. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie jedes Jahr sind wir auch dieses Mal wieder auf dem Argus-Bikefestival am 6.&7.April in Wien!
Eine sehr lohnenswerte Veranstaltung u.a. mit dem Vienna Air King
Am slowenischen Stand bekommt Ihr Infos zu unserem Tourenführer, unseren Reisen und zu ganz Slowenien.
Wir freuen uns über Euren Besuch!

Bis dahin schon mal frohe Ostern!

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Sepp290579 (31. März 2013)

Wir machen die Slovenien Tour im August. Der Schnee sollte ja hoffentlich bis dahin geschmolzen sein


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. April 2013)

Gibt´s Neuigkeiten bezügl. der Schneelage? Ist in den letzten Tagen eher was dazu gekommen oder was weggeschmolzen? Wie sind die Prognosen für Mitte April?


----------



## Pokora (1. April 2013)

what can I say - it is cold, it is raining or snowing all the time... and the weather forecast is still bad - low temperatures, rain.... no sign of spring in the first week of April has just said the meteorologist on TV (the hightest temperture in coming week is 11 for Thursday  )

Maybe the summer is going to be better


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. April 2013)

Thank you, that sounds really bad and almost like the same than on the northern side of the Alps  
Maybe we have to choose another bikesite for our holiday. Next time better luck


----------



## freiraus (9. April 2013)

> what can I say - it is cold, it is raining or snowing all the time... and the weather forecast is still bad - low temperatures, rain.... no sign of spring in the first week of April has just said the meteorologist on TV (the hightest temperture in coming week is 11 for Thursday  )
> 
> Maybe the summer is going to be better



Das kann ich bestätigen....so sah es bei Kozina vor einer Woche ca. 20 km von der Küste entfernt aus .... brrrr, war das kalt....aber der Frühling kommt bestimmt! Irgendwann vorm Sommer normalerweise ;o)

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (9. April 2013)

Peter, maybe you are a bit wrong - we will go directly to summer 
The weather forecast for weekend is about 18 C, it is making me happy 
and in fact the very southern parts of Slovenia are "already" bikeable, it was like this last weekend (above Dragonja river on the Croatian border):







Unfortunately elsewhere is still snowy and weeeet (it was wet and muddy also here )

greetings,

Denis


----------



## Athabaske (9. April 2013)

...oh, the Dragonja River Valley, allways an adventure. But no rose without thorns...

My best wishes for Slovenia!


----------



## santakruzzifix (11. April 2013)

Pokora schrieb:


> The weather forecast for weekend is about 18 C, it is making me happy



Temperaturmässig geht es wohl auf-wärts.





es geht so langsam los? 





haben paar Campingplätze schon geöffnet? In Kroatien geht es erst so mitte Mai langsam los? 
http://www.bovec.si/unterkünfte/campingplätze/1//


----------



## MarkusL (11. April 2013)

Eine Frage an die Slowenien Kenner:
Gibt es eigentlich eine Empfehlung für EINEN Ausgangsort für eine Woche bis 10Tage MTB-Touren, möglichst mit hohem Trail-Anteil?

Danke für Tipps.
Markus


----------



## freiraus (11. April 2013)

> Eine Frage an die Slowenien Kenner:
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Empfehlung für EINEN Ausgangsort für eine Woche bis 10Tage MTB-Touren, möglichst mit hohem Trail-Anteil?
> 
> Danke für Tipps.
> Markus



Hallo Markus,

also Kobarid/Tolmin oder dazwischen ist ein guter Ausgangsort.
Von dort lassen sich die meisten Touren im Soca-Tal starten, nach Bovec kann man mal mit dem Auto fahren um von dort zu starten.
Ins Vipava-Tal, auch ein gutes Trail-Revier, ist`s auch nicht so weit, ca. 1 Stunde mit dem Auto. 
Slowenien ist nicht groß - ca. 30% von Bayern - da sind die Entfernungen kurz.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## flowbike (14. April 2013)

bin mal gespannt auf Slowenien.
In weniger als 3 Wochen geht's ja schon los.
Bei den derzeitigen und zu erwartenden Temperaturen sollte das ja prima werden. 

  @Peter:


----------



## freiraus (15. April 2013)

> bin mal gespannt auf Slowenien.
> In weniger als 3 Wochen geht's ja schon los.
> Bei den derzeitigen und zu erwartenden Temperaturen sollte das ja prima werden.
> 
> @Peter:



Jaaaaa! Ich hoffe und denke, dass Schnee bis dahin kein Thema mehr ist! Auf jeden Fall werden um die Zeit mehr als genug Trails fahrbar sein, wenn nicht sogar alle.
Du bist dabei? Freut mich. Das wird bestimmt eine schöne Woche!

Grüße zurück!
Peter


----------



## flowbike (15. April 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> ..
> Du bist dabei? Freut mich. Das wird bestimmt eine schöne Woche!


Ja, ich bin der eine von den beiden Brüdern 
Ich freu mich drauf.
Sehen wir dich eigentlich auch?


----------



## Pokora (15. April 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Slowenien Kenner:
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Empfehlung fÃ¼r EINEN Ausgangsort fÃ¼r eine Woche bis 10Tage MTB-Touren, mÃ¶glichst mit hohem Trail-Anteil?
> Danke fÃ¼r Tipps.
> Markus



first tip gave you Peter, here you have two more:

- if you go to Ljubljana, you have everything on 1-2 hours drive and a "lot of life" in the evenings 
- beside SoÄa valley which was proposed by Peter a very nice place to bike is KoroÂka with its small / big place - Ärna na KoroÂkem, home town of Tina Maze. I was there for 5 days last summer on a MTB camp and I enjoyed it very much, here are some pictures, but I took almost no pictures on descents (I enjoed more riding than taking photos )

https://plus.google.com/photos/103155630512980907117/albums/5778486177923703521?banner=pwa

one article about biking in KoroÂka that Google gave me :
http://www.mtbpark.com/UserFiles/File/FrankfurterA.pdf

And additionally some "fresh" snow/nosnow news:

- snow is melting very quickly, the southern parts up to 1000 m are normally bikeable, we were around Ilirska Bistrica (Volovja reber) and there were just some signs of snow:
https://plus.google.com/photos/103155630512980907117/albums/5866796462067982433?banner=pwa

Friends of mine were in Tolmin, they wanted to go to Stol from southern side, but they did not suceed - they came to about 1100 m of altitude and there snowdrifts started (to those who have already been there - to the curve where the antenna is), they had to turn back 

But the temperatures are high and the "biking" situation is improving from day to day 

Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (15. April 2013)

Pokora schrieb:


> ..
> But the temperatures are high and the "biking" situation is improving from day to day
> 
> ..


sounds good


----------



## freiraus (16. April 2013)

> Ja, ich bin der eine von den beiden BrÃ¼dern
> Ich freu mich drauf.
> Sehen wir dich eigentlich auch?



Aha! Ja, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt bin ich die Woche mit dabei! Freue mich ebenfalls schon.



> beside SoÄa valley which was proposed by Peter a very nice place to bike is KoroÅ¡ka with its small / big place - Ärna na KoroÅ¡kem,


Das kann ich bestÃ¤tigen! Dort gibt es auch eins ehr schÃ¶nes Bikehotel/Bauernhof. Dixi& sein Sohn Anej kennen alle Trails in der Gegend.

Noch eine Info in eigener Sache:
Der Server unseres Providers ist leider abgeraucht - unsere homepage lÃ¤uft im Moment nicht.
Wer ein Buch bestellen mÃ¶chte oder Fragen zu unseren gefÃ¼hrten Touren hat bitte email an [email protected]

SchÃ¶ne grÃ¼Ãe!
Peter


----------



## MarkusL (16. April 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> also Kobarid/Tolmin oder dazwischen ist ein guter Ausgangsort.
> Schöne Grüße
> Peter


Danke! Hast Du für diese Orte (oder dazwischen) auch Übernachtungstipps?


----------



## flowbike (16. April 2013)

http://www.kamp-koren.si/de/


----------



## Pokora (16. April 2013)

there was one "illustrative" photo from last weekend taken on Matajur (I guess, I "borrowed" it on our forum), behind is Kanin and Stol in between


----------



## freiraus (17. April 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Danke! Hast Du für diese Orte (oder dazwischen) auch Übernachtungstipps?



Kobarid
Kamp Koren wurde schon genannt
- Hotel Hvala
- Apartma Ra soll auch o.k. sein (keine eigene Erfahrung)

Dazwischen:
- Apartement Maharac in Kamno

Prapetno bei Tolmin:
- Bauernhof Pri Kafolu

Poljubinj bei Tolmin:
- Pension Kobala

Mehr Auswahl hier:
http://www.dolina-soce.com/unterkunft/


 @Pokora:
Although there is still snow it`s a very nice picture!
Ich denke, es ist in Höhe der Hütte aufgenommen.

Zitat unser local Guide Peter Dakskobler bzgl. der Frage nach der Schneelage:
"Im Moment ist sehr heiß, morgen 25 Grad. Schnee geht schnell weg, aber ... hängt davon ab, ob nordliche oder südliche Seite meinst. Z.B. man kann noch nicht von Stador nach Razor kommen. Aber man kann manche Touren fahren, sicher."

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (17. April 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> ...Prapetno bei Tolmin:
> - Bauernhof Pri Kafolu...



...kann ich auch sehr empfehlen!)


----------



## MarkusL (17. April 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> Kobarid
> Kamp Koren wurde schon genannt
> - Hotel Hvala
> - Apartma Ra soll auch o.k. sein (keine eigene Erfahrung)
> ...


Vielen Dank!


----------



## freiraus (24. April 2013)

Hallo,

ein wichtiger Hinweis für alle, die planen demnächst ins Soca-Tal zu fahren:
Der Weg von der Planina Kuhina zur Kapela Bes (Tour 13, 2.Auflage/bzw. 14, 1.Auflage) ist momentan leider gesperrt  - es ist ein Stück vom Weg abgerutscht.
Theoretisch gibt es die (längere) Möglichkeit über die Planina Zaslap zur Kapela Bes zu kommen, Beschreibung haben wir hierzu momentan leider keine.
Diese Foto vom Weg habe ich heute erhalten ich informiere Euch sobald ich Neuigkeiten habe.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Mad_Mike (6. Mai 2013)

Hi leute,

fahre diese Woche Donnerstag noch nach Slowenien.

Welche Touren sind den von der Mtb-slowenien.de Seite zu empfehlen.
(viel trail anteil sollte vorhanden sein)

Der 13 Weg is wohl ganz gesperrt oder kann man das abgestürtze Stück vor ort umgehen?

mfg mike


----------



## freiraus (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo

es gibt leider noch eine schlechte Nachricht:
Bei Tour 25 gab es auf dem flowigen Mittelteil einen gewaltigen Hangrutsch (zwischen WP 12+13, 2. Auflage).
Den Weg hat es hier auf ca.30 m Länge kpl. "weggerutscht". Eine Umgehung der Stelle ist, zumindest bei feuchten Bedingungen unmöglich. Leider....also besser auf der Strasse abfahren!



Mad_Mike schrieb:


> Der 13 Weg is wohl ganz gesperrt oder kann man das abgestürtze Stück vor ort umgehen?
> 
> mfg mike


,

Das werden wir die Tage testen bzw. In Erfahrung bringen.


Schöne Grüsse aus dem grünen Soca-Tal!
Peter


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Peter,

wann bist du denn unten und checkst die Lage vor Ort?
Wir werden vom 26.5 - 30.5 im Kamp Koren sein und wollen auch die Kapela Bes fahren. Die Tour ist einfach nur super! Wäre schade, wenn die ausfallen muss.

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage: 
Hast du eine Idee, wie wir nach der Matajur Tour aus San Pietro Al Natisone zurück ins Kamp Koren kommen? Das ganze soll möglichst ohne Anstrengung erfolgen 

Danke + Grüße,
Gunter


----------



## flowbike (12. Mai 2013)

Wir sind soeben von einer Woche feinster Slowenientrails zurück.
Da können echt viele achso gehypte Bikeregionen einpacken.
Sensationelle trails (für Jeden was dabei), grandiose Lanschaften und vor allem auch eins: unheimlich gastfreundliche Menschen.
Leider hat uns das Wetter, das ein oder andere Schmankerl verdorben, aber wir kommen bestimmt wieder.

Vielen Dank noch mal an Peter und Michel für die geile Woche 

Demnächst kommen dann noch ein Paar Fotos.


----------



## Pokora (12. Mai 2013)

flowbike schrieb:


> DemnÃ¤chst kommen dann noch ein Paar Fotos.


Looking forward to see your photos 

Which "trails" have you visited (I mean regions  -SoÄa region and around or something else, too)?


----------



## vitaminc (13. Mai 2013)

@flowbike


> Wir sind soeben von einer Woche feinster Slowenientrails zurück.
> Da können echt viele achso gehypte Bikeregionen einpacken.
> Sensationelle trails (für Jeden was dabei), grandiose Lanschaften und vor allem auch eins: unheimlich gastfreundliche Menschen.



Welche Touren seid Ihr gefahren?

Bin leider erst Ende August unten, bin aber vorab schon an allen Touren mit überwiegend Trails interessiert. Buch liegt auch schon vor.


----------



## Mad_Mike (13. Mai 2013)

So bin auch mal wieder aus Slowenien zurück.
Einafach wunderschöne gegend dort.


Wir sind die Touren 11, 13, 19 gefahren.

Hier habt ihr die Bilder von der gesperrten Stück von der Tour 13 Kapela Bes.
Dort gibt es 2 ausgespülte Löcher!
Bis jetzt ist der Weg zum überqueren mit etwas Risiko noch möglich (siehe fotos).
Bei einem weiteren Abrutschen des Hanges (steinmauer) geht dan da gar nichts mehr.


Wer nach den Toueren von mtb Slowenie geht und auch sich ein bisschen was von der Natur usw. an den Touren anschauen will sollte schon mal um einiges mehr Zeit einplannen als im Buch angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (13. Mai 2013)

Gibts eine Empfehlung für eine frei verfügbare GPS-Karte für Garmin- Geräte für Slowenien?


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Mai 2013)

Welche wären denn eure "super Flow" Empfehlungen ohne Forststraßenabfahrten für meine Freundin und mich? Ich kenne ein paar Touren. Die "hart erkämpfte Traumabfahrt" (oder wie die Tour heißt) wäre für sie bergab zu schwer. Die grandiose Abfahrt vom Matajur könnte vermutlich gehen (ganz oben müsste sie alles runter tragen).

Cool wären halt flowige Touren mit 800-1200hm pro Tag, die bergab S1 bis maximal S2 Charakter haben und nicht auf Forstwegen runter gehen. 

Das Buch hab ich eh....also daran scheitert's nicht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Mai 2013)

Martin..., Die Kapela Bes Tour..., kennste die?

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr richtig was den Schwierigkeitsgrad anging, das bedeutet aber, dass es nicht zu heftig war


----------



## freiraus (14. Mai 2013)

> Hier habt ihr die Bilder von der gesperrten Stück von der Tour 13 Kapela Bes.
> Dort gibt es 2 ausgespülte Löcher!
> Bis jetzt ist der Weg zum überqueren mit etwas Risiko noch möglich (siehe fotos).
> Bei einem weiteren Abrutschen des Hanges (steinmauer) geht dan da gar nichts mehr.



Gewagt, gewagt...zum Nachahmen nicht unbedingt empfohlen.
Inoffizielle Alternative: In der Rechstkehre bei WP 7 weiter bergauf zur Pl. Zaslap. Von dort Ri. Kozljak auf ca. gleicher Höhe queren, erst leicht bergauf, dann auf unscheibarer Wegtrasse bergab, weiter auf gleicher Höhe. Am Sattel dann auf Pfad im Wald R. Kapella Bes. Am Zaun/Beginn weglosem Gelände (Weidefläche!) links am Waldrand halten, bitte hier schieben!! bis man auf einen Pfad trifft. Auf diesem bergab zu WP 8.
Die Route ist noch nicht offiziell freigegeben! Bitte äusserste Rücksicht auf Kühe etc. und nicht über wegloses Gelände fahren, sondern schieben/tragen. 
Und: ca. 200, teils steile, Höhenmeter mehr einrechnen!

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (14. Mai 2013)

Pokora schrieb:


> Looking forward to see your photos
> 
> Which "trails" have you visited (I mean regions  -SoÄa region and around or something else, too)?



We did a special tour with a group - Soca-Valley/Vipava-Valley and Karst.
Here are a few pictures -  some more here :
I think you will recognize most of the places ;o)


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Mai 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Martin..., Die Kapela Bes Tour..., kennste die?
> 
> Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr richtig was den Schwierigkeitsgrad anging, das bedeutet aber, dass es nicht zu heftig war



nein, die kenne ich noch nicht.  Ich vertrau dir einfach einmal!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> nein, die kenne ich noch nicht.  Ich vertrau dir einfach einmal!



Mach das, ich glaube aber, dass die gesperrt ist zur Zeit..., ist das nicht die, von der oben gesprochen wird?

Ansonsten ist die traumhaft!!! 

Das Foto ist u.a. dort entstanden


----------



## freiraus (15. Mai 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Mach das, ich glaube aber, dass die gesperrt ist zur Zeit..., ist das nicht die, von der oben gesprochen wird?
> 
> Ansonsten ist die traumhaft!!!
> 
> Das Foto ist u.a. dort entstanden



Ja, der Weg ist wie oben geschrieben gesperrt - bitte möglichst nicht den gesperrten Weg sondern die beschriebene Alternative benutzen!!


Grüße
Peter


----------



## santakruzzifix (18. Mai 2013)

flowbike schrieb:


> Wir sind soeben von einer Woche feinster Slowenientrails zurück.
> Da können echt viele achso gehypte Bikeregionen einpacken.
> Sensationelle trails )



so was ließt man gern.
werden auch demnächst dort eintrudeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

am Samstag den 6.Juli steigt in Tolmin die "Riders Pre-Festival Party"! Auf dem Programm steht eine Tour auf der geplanten Marathon-Strecke zum Soca-Outdoorfestival, abends ist Party angesagt! Teilnahme für jedermann möglich!

Mehr Infos hier:
https://www.facebook.com/events/509496345782924/

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MarkusL (18. Juni 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> ...am Samstag den 6.Juli steigt in Tolmin die "Riders Pre-Festival Party"! Auf dem Programm steht eine Tour auf der geplanten Marathon-Strecke zum Soca-Outdoorfestival, abends ist Party angesagt! Teilnahme für jedermann möglich!


Das trifft sich gut. Wir sind ab 05.07. in Kobarid stationiert.


----------



## freiraus (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hier das Programm für die "Ridersparty" am kommenden Samstag!
Die Bar Labrca ist direkt bei der Brücke über die Soca


RIDERSPARTY - 6.7.2013, TOLMIN, BAR LABRCA


Geführte Tour auf der Marathon Route des Soca-Outdoor-Festivals, ca. 50 km und 1.500 hm, ca. 5 h Fahrzeit, 
Treffpunkt um 8:30 Uhr am Maya Center/Labrca bei Tolmin. Start ist um 9:00 Uhr 
Für alle die nicht den kompletten uphill auf dem bike bewältigen wollen gibt es eine Shuttle-Möglichkeit: Anmeldung bis 5.7. an [email protected], Preis 6 EUR/Person, Treffpunkt um 9:30  
Mittagspause um 12:00 bis 13:00 Uhr an der Planina Razor, Ende in Tolmin ca. 16 Uhr, Beach Party mit DJ! Wer möchte kann noch am Picknick/Barbecue teilnehmen (9 Eur/Person), bitte Voranmeldung per email an [email protected] or [email protected]
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit bie "Positive Sport" bikes zu mieten/testen: Trek Remedy 7, Trek 4900, Trek Superfly al, Cannondale F29, Cannondale Trail SL1, Promotional price - 10 EUR!! Bei Interesse bitte email an [email protected]

Für alle "Nicht-Biker":
Geführter Kayak Trip from Kamno to Tolmin, Preis 20 EUR/person, Start um 9:30. Anmeldung bis 5.7. an [email protected]
Geführte Mini-raft Tour von Kamno nach Tolmin. Preis 50 EUR/mini raft(3 Personen), Start um 9.30, Labrca, Tolmin. Anmeldung bis 5.7. an [email protected]

Bis dann!
Grüße
Peter


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. Juli 2013)

Sind eigentlich wieder alle Touren aus dem Buch fahrbar?

Wie sieht es zeitlich mit der ersten Woche im September aus? Ist da noch Hauptsaison/Ferienzeit und alles "überlaufen"? Plane gerade ob ich in dieser Woche ins Socatal fahre und soviele Touren wie möglich aus eurem Buch fahre  

Übernachten wollte ich auf einem der Campingplätze im Zelt - am liebsten direkt an der Soca  Empfehlungen? Würde auch innerhalb der Woche umziehen wenn es sich hinsichtlich Startpunkt für die Touren lohnt.


----------



## JDEM (4. Juli 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich wieder alle Touren aus dem Buch fahrbar?
> 
> Wie sieht es zeitlich mit der ersten Woche im September aus? Ist da noch Hauptsaison/Ferienzeit und alles "überlaufen"? Plane gerade ob ich in dieser Woche ins Socatal fahre und soviele Touren wie möglich aus eurem Buch fahre
> 
> Übernachten wollte ich auf einem der Campingplätze im Zelt - am liebsten direkt an der Soca  Empfehlungen? Würde auch innerhalb der Woche umziehen wenn es sich hinsichtlich Startpunkt für die Touren lohnt.



War auch schon mal in der ersten Septemberwoche dort und fand es sehr angenehm, meist war man für sich unterwegs, also von überlaufen keine Spur.

Kamp Lazar in Kobarid fand ich klasse, direkt an der Soca gelegen, ruhig, sauber und preiswert.


----------



## MarkusL (5. Juli 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> ...
> Geführte Tour auf der Marathon Route des Soca-Outdoor-Festivals, ca. 50 km und 1.500 hm, ca. 5 h Fahrzeit,
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Peter,
wir sind heute in Slowenien angekommen und werden morgen mitfahren! 8:30h Treffpunkt steht noch?

Bis dann,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (5. Juli 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> wir sind heute in Slowenien angekommen und werden morgen mitfahren! 8:30h Treffpunkt steht noch?
> 
> Bis dann,
> Markus



Ja!
Bis morgen!


----------



## freiraus (11. Juli 2013)

> RIDERSPARTY - 6.7.2013, TOLMIN, BAR LABRCA
> Geführte Tour auf der Marathon Route des Soca-Outdoor-Festivals, ca. 50 km und 1.500 hm, ca. 5 h Fahrzeit,
> Treffpunkt um 8:30 Uhr am Maya Center/Labrca bei Tolmin. Start ist um 9:00 Uhr...



Hallo,

für alle die letzten Samstag nicht dabei waren - hier ein Bericht im slowenischen Fernsehen. Auf slowenisch natürlich, aber mit ein paar schönen Bildern:

http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/novice/gorsko-kolesarjenje-pri-nas-velik-a-neizkoriscen-potencial/312802

Grüße!
Peter


----------



## Goldi03421 (14. Juli 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich wieder alle Touren aus dem Buch fahrbar?
> 
> Wie sieht es zeitlich mit der ersten Woche im September aus? Ist da noch Hauptsaison/Ferienzeit und alles "überlaufen"? Plane gerade ob ich in dieser Woche ins Socatal fahre und soviele Touren wie möglich aus eurem Buch fahre
> 
> Übernachten wollte ich auf einem der Campingplätze im Zelt - am liebsten direkt an der Soca  Empfehlungen? Würde auch innerhalb der Woche umziehen wenn es sich hinsichtlich Startpunkt für die Touren lohnt.



Hat vielleicht noch jemand weitere Infos? Insbesondere ob man wieder alle Touren fahren kann, interessiert mich.


----------



## santakruzzifix (14. Juli 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Bar Labrca ist direkt bei der Brücke über die Soca
> 
> RIDERSPARTY - 6.7.2013, TOLMIN, BAR LABRCAr




hallo
gibt es da evtl. mehrere geführte Touren? unabhängig von der Ridersparty? 
Sakkrah, Material knoorke


----------



## freiraus (15. Juli 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand weitere Infos? Insbesondere ob man wieder alle Touren fahren kann, interessiert mich.



Hallo,

meines Wissens sind alle Touren fahrbar, mit oben beschriebener Einschränkung bzw. Umfahrung bei der Tour "Kapela Bes" und "Kolovrat I".
Evtl. ist die Stelle bei Kolovrat I auch mit Kletterei mittlerweile zu umgehen, vielleicht ist ja hier jemand die Tour inzwischen gefahren?
Ansonsten ist Anfang September ein guter Zeitraum für Touren, es ist auch (noch) etwas "ruhiger".
Camping (von Süd nach Nord): Camp Vili in Volarje liegt direkt an der Soca und ist sehr entspannt, Kamp Lazar/Koren in Kobarid. Kamp Toni in Vodenca bei Bovec (oder einer der anderen), Kamp Klin am Eingang zum Lepena-Tal.




> hallo
> gibt es da evtl. mehrere geführte Touren? unabhängig von der Ridersparty?
> Sakkrah, Material knoorke



Meinst Du bei der Bar? Die betreibt "Maya", sie bieten auch geführte Touren: http://www.maya.si/cycling.html
Ansonsten z.B. http://www.positive-sport.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=51&lang=en

Für Gruppen können wir auch gerne (Wunsch)Touren organisieren!

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## MarkusL (17. Juli 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für alle die letzten Samstag nicht dabei waren - hier ein Bericht im slowenischen Fernsehen...


Danke, Peter, für den Link zum Video. Zum Glück haben sie mein "Scheitern" an dem Gatter herausgeschnitten. 
War echt ein schöner Tag und eine tolle Tour.


----------



## MarkusL (17. Juli 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand weitere Infos? Insbesondere ob man wieder alle Touren fahren kann, interessiert mich.


Stand von letzter Woche:

Auf der Tour 13, Kapela Bes, ist der Trail nach dem Almgelände nach wie vor gesperrt. Es hängt noch immer ein Zettel vom April am Gatter "Way closed". Grund sind zwei Erdrutsche/Abrüche auf jeweils ca. 2 - 3m Wegstrecke, die man beide jedoch auf einem ca. 50cm breiten übrig gebliebenen Rand gut umgehen kann. Mit etwas Vorsicht und Schwindelfreiheit halb so schlimm. Es sieht jedoch so aus, dass jederzeit auch noch mehr wegbrechen könnte.

Auf der Tour 16, Stol Nord, ist der Schotterweg entlang der Soca zwischen Pkt. 7 und Pkt. 8 komplett abgerutscht. Dieser Abschnitt sollte auf der Straße umfahren werden. Wir mußten 20m die Böschung im losen Geröll hinunter, unten ca. 100m am Ufer entlangkraxeln und dann wieder 20m die Böschung hoch.


----------



## freiraus (18. Juli 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Stand von letzter Woche:
> Auf der Tour 16, Stol Nord, ist der Schotterweg entlang der Soca zwischen Pkt. 7 und Pkt. 8 komplett abgerutscht. Dieser Abschnitt sollte auf der Straße umfahren werden. Wir mußten 20m die Böschung im losen Geröll hinunter, unten ca. 100m am Ufer entlangkraxeln und dann wieder 20m die Böschung hoch.



Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit auf Höhe Srpenica über eine Brücke auf die andere Soca-Seite zu queren und dann auf der Straße bis Zaga zu fahren.
Die Brücke kann man in Google maps/Earth ganz gut erkennen! Westlich von Srpenica, kurz bevor die Soca sich zu Schlängeln anfängt....

Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

für alle die gerne mal abheben - in Livek gibt es seit letzter Woche einen Dirt-Park!
https://www.facebook.com/events/392411424203654/

Vielleicht besser nicht gleich mit einem backflip starten...


Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## bergmurmel_01 (7. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre nächste Woche in Soca Tal, habe auch den MTB Führer Slowenien, 
der macht einen super Eindruck.

Hab noch eine Frage: 

Habe mir vorgestern noch ein GPS zugelegt. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit OSM Karten von Slowenien?
Oder fahrt ihr hier alle mit Garmin Transalpin?

Bin für jede Idee offen. Danke. 

Gruss Bergmurmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergmurmel_01 (7. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

fahre nächste Woche in Soca Tal. 
Habe mir die Woche noch ein GPS Gerät gekauft
und will jetzt nicht unbedingt noch teure Karten dazu kaufen. 

Wer ist mir GPS schon in Slowenien gefahren und welche OSM Karten benützt ihr?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?

Bin für jede Idee offen. 

Danke euch erstmal. 

viele Grüße
Bergmurmel


----------



## Goldi03421 (14. August 2013)

Fährt denn keiner dieses Jahr nach Slowenien? Verdächtig ruhig hier 

Welche Touren aus dem Führer sind ein Muss?
Welche haben die schönsten Trails?
Wie sieht's mit Mücken aus? So eine Plage wie bei uns teilweise dieses Jahr?


----------



## vitaminc (15. August 2013)

@bergmurmel_01
Da gibt es verschiedene die man nehmen kann.

Von Garmin gibt es die kostenpflichtige Trans Alpin Karte.
Ebenfalls möglich ist von Garmin die Adria Topo, die gefällt mir aktuell am Besten.

Kostenlos, basierend auf OSM:
- OpenFietsMap (openfietsmap.nl)
- OpenMTBMap (openmtbmap.de)
- OpenMTBMap2 (mtbnavi.de)
- OpenSRTMap (Kleineisel.de)

Ist Geschmackssache was einem da am Besten gefällt.

 @Goldi03421
Schließe mich deiner Frage an, auch wenn ich schon mal eine Vorauswahl getroffen habe.

Von Kobarid aus:
- Stol
- Matajur
- CapellaBes+Dreznica Kombination

Wie sieht es mit Zecken aus?


----------



## freiraus (15. August 2013)

Hallo,

bzgl. Karten schliesse ich mich vitaminc an:
- Adria Topo ist am Besten/enthält die meisten Wege, hört aber an der italienischen Grenze auf
- Trans Alpin habe ich mir angeschaut und war nicht so begeistert: gute Darstellung aber, gerade auf der italienischen Seite kaum Wege eingezeichnet (z.T. nicht mal die markierten Wanderwege), dann lieber ->
- openmtb, reicht zur Orientierung aus

Bei der Tourenauswahl schliesse ich mich ebenfalls an, evtl. noch:
- Planina Golobar
- Planina Razor
- Mrzli vrh/Planina Pretovc

Bei der Kapela Bes Wegsperrung/Umfahrung über Zaslap beachten (siehe hier weiter oben, #781  und bei Stol Nord/Golobar die Umfahrung über Srepenica, siehe #800 

Zum Thema Blutsauger:
- Mücken eher nein
- Zecken: Ja! Unbedingt nach jeder Tour nachschauen! Genau - die sind in der Regel eher winzig. Das Soca-tal ist angeblich keine FSME-Risikogebiet aber....

Viel Spaß & Grüße
Peter


----------



## bergmurmel_01 (15. August 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Fährt denn keiner dieses Jahr nach Slowenien? Verdächtig ruhig hier
> 
> Welche Touren aus dem Führer sind ein Muss?
> Welche haben die schönsten Trails?
> Wie sieht's mit Mücken aus? So eine Plage wie bei uns teilweise dieses Jahr?


 

Hallo aus Kobarid, 

mit Mücken gibt es keine Probleme. 
Alles gut hier. )) Wetter Top

Gruss Bergmurmel


----------



## bergmurmel_01 (15. August 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bzgl. Karten schliesse ich mich vitaminc an:
> - Adria Topo ist am Besten/enthält die meisten Wege, hört aber an der italienischen Grenze auf
> ...


 
Hallo und danke für deine Rückmeldung, 

Frage: 

Adria Topo  - ist die kostenpflichtig???

Danke und Gruss aus Koberid
Bergmurmel_01


----------



## Al84 (16. August 2013)

Ja, ist sie. 
Naja, mit den Mücken haben wir damals andere Erfahrungen gemacht,  mir haben die Viecher so di Waden zerstochen, dass ich die letzten Tage nicht mehr Biken konnte. Kann aber auch nur Pech gewesen sein. 

Wir sind damals auch noch die Tour Monte Ionas gefahren, die war auch ganz schön.


----------



## vitaminc (21. August 2013)

@freiraus


> Bei der Tourenauswahl schliesse ich mich ebenfalls an, evtl. noch:
> - Planina Golobar



Du meinst damit die im Buch beschriebene Tour: Planina Zaprikraj ?


----------



## vitaminc (21. August 2013)

@freiraus


> - Mrzli vrh/Planina Pretovc



Habe diesen Tourenhinweis gefunden:


> http://www.mountainride.de/index.ph...=38:socataltour24&catid=8:allgemein&Itemid=26



Ist das noch aktuell oder kann man die beschriebene Tour laut Buch ohne Umwege fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (21. August 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ist das noch aktuell oder kann man die beschriebene Tour laut Buch ohne Umwege fahren?


 
"Sehr stark verwachsen" kann dir dort überall begegnen. Ist uns auch passiert. Man muß sich darauf einstellen, dass die Wege alle etwas "wilder" sind als in deutschen Mittelgebirgen. Es geht auch niemand mit dem Besen durch wie in Latsch oder Livigno. 

Zum Thema Mücken: In der ersten Juli-Hälfte hatten wir damit keine überdurchschnittlichen Probleme.


----------



## vitaminc (21. August 2013)

@MarkusL
Stark verwachsen ist kein Thema, mir geht es eher um die angeblich eingestürzte Brücke.

Update: hat sich erledigt, wurde bereits im GPS Track angepasst.


----------



## vitaminc (21. August 2013)

Hier übrigens meine selbsterstellte Matajur 4 Tour, spielt sich ausschließlich in Italien ab. Werden wir nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen, hoffentlich taugt es.... Verbesserungsvorschläge sind Willkommen!


----------



## vitaminc (21. August 2013)

*Noch ne Frage zur Stol Nord/Süd Tour:*
Bei Stol Nord bei Punkt 15, anstatt Staro Selo runter, gäbe es ein direkter Weg nach Kobarid, ein Hirtenweg/Wanderweg über Starijski Vh. Fahrbar?


----------



## re lax (21. August 2013)

Der direkte Weg nach Kobarid geht zunächst schön über den grasigen  Bergrücken und bricht dann zunächst steil und schwierig ab (vielleicht 50-100 hm, ggf.schieben), danach wirds leichter. Insgesamt ein ziemlich blockiges Vergnügen,  erinnert an Pianauratrails ohne die flowigen Abschnitte. Also insgesamt relativ steil und technisch. Den Track findest Du auf openmtbmap.


----------



## vitaminc (21. August 2013)

@re lax
Ja, eingebaut habe ich den Weg in meinen Track bereits, fraglich nur, was wir fahren sollen. Entweder runter nach Staro Selo mit Abfahrtsvariante oder eben diesen Hirtenweg direkt nach Kobarid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (22. August 2013)

Hallo,

zum Thema Stol wurde ja schon geantwortet  - dann antworte ich auch noch auf ein paar Fragen:
- Planina Golobar=Planina Zaprikraj im Buch, ja (sorry, so war immer unser "Arbeitstitel")
- Hinweis bei Mountainride: In der neuen Auflage wird die Brücke umfahren, ein update zur alten Auflage gibt`s unter "news" auf unserer homepage. "Verwachsen" ist dort je nach Jahreszeit vieles....
- Abfahrt Stol: direkt nach Kobarid macht nur Spaß wenn man fahrtechnisch fit ist. Oben kurz steil, dann Geröll und dann grober Maultierpfad. Nur bei trockenen Bedingungen zu empfehlen! Das obere Stück kann man auch auf der Stol Süd-Abfahrt umfahren und dann später auf den Maultierpfad rüberqueren. Ich habe gerade leider keine Karte zur Hand aber es geht auf der Abfahrt nach der Alm vom Schotterweg in einer Rechtskehre durch eine Senke rüber in den Wald, dort beginnt in der Rechtskehre (Weg geht bergauf) der untere Teil der Abfahrt. Auch als Kurztour von Kobarid aus machbar!
Die Abfahrt nach Staro Selo ist im oberen Teil leider in nicht so gutem Zustand, dann aber o.k., vor allem die unserem Buch beschriebene Variante auf dem Pfad macht Spaß! 

Den Matajur-Track schaue ich mir demnächst an...

Grüße
Peter


----------



## vitaminc (22. August 2013)

Hallo Peter,

Abfahrt-Stol, habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht.







*Legende:*
Blau = Abfahrt runter Staro Selo
Gelb = Abfahrt Stol-Süd
Lila/Margenta = Abfahrt direkt nach Kobarid (Hirtenweg)
Rot = der von dir beschriebene Zwischeneinstieg von Stol Süd auf Hirtenweg (direkt nach Kobarid)
Abzweig = auf Abfahrt runter Staro Selo die Abfahrtsvariante


----------



## freiraus (22. August 2013)

Hallo,

ja, dort müsste der Zwischeneinstieg sein.

Der Abzweig zu dem Wanderweg nach Staro Selo leicht zu übersehen - es ist an einer Art Lichtung, der eigentliche Weg macht hier eine weite Linkskehre.

Deine Matajur-Tour sieht auch gut aus - du könntest von San Pietro auch auf der anderen Flussseite bis nach Loch/Linder fahren - habe ich noch nicht selber gemacht, ist aber wahrscheinlich etwas "idyllischer" als die Hauptstraße (trotz allem nicht sehr viel befahren).
Alternative vom Gipfel: zurück zur Hütte und dort rechts runter zu dem von Dir markierten Punkt 12 - siehe hier bei ca.2:50 min
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2_qmah5WtE"]CICLOSCASSATI - matadown - integrale - 28/07/2013 pt1 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Das war ein Enduro/DH Rennen neulich, größtenteils auf der von uns im Buch beschriebenen Abfahrt, dann allerdings runter bis nach Savogna.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## vitaminc (22. August 2013)

Hallo Peter,

Danke für die Tips.

Habe den Track mal gemäß deiner Vorschläge angepasst.

Ich werde vor Ort entscheiden in welche genaue Richtung es dann geht.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## freiraus (5. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gute Nachrichten aus Tolmin:
Die beschÃ¤digte Wegstrecke auf der Tour "Kapela Bes" wurde repariert, die Tour ist wieder laut unserer Beschreibung fahrbar:

"Alpe Adria Trail â stage 26 opened again
Winter avalanches had severely damaged an exposed part of AAT between the Planica chapel and Kuhinja alm. We finished reconstruction works on 4th of Avgust. The critical part of the trail is enabled again and  well protected. The reconstructed place is still exposed but not technically demanding so it suits to any of hiking categories."

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Peter


----------



## vitaminc (7. September 2013)

*1 Woche Slowenien, hier unser Tourbericht:*

Ãbernachtet haben wir in der Hisa Sonca in Kobarid, tolle Zimmer, gutes FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, direkt in der Stadt, guter Ausgangspunkt fÃ¼r alle mÃ¶glichen Touren. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir leider ziemlich viel Pech, von den 6 Tagen wurden wir an 5 Tagen leider nass, teilweise waren unsere Regenjacken echt Ã¼berfordert mit den Wassermengen 

*Tag1:*
Gleich am ersten Tag war Weltuntergangsstimmung in Kobarid: Dauerregen, mal stÃ¤rker, mal schwÃ¤cher, gegen Nachmittag fast nur noch leichter Nieselregen, so dass wir spontan entschlossen haben ne schnelle/kurze Runde zu fahren. Zum warm werden wÃ¤hlte ich Tour9 (Valle Di Pradolino) aus. Durchgelesen habe ich mir den ganzen Text im Buch nicht, was ich aber besser hÃ¤tte tun sollen. Auffahrt easy, bisschen Rad hochschieben, der Karrenweg fÃ¼r mich sehr gut fahrbar, fÃ¼r die Frau schon too much, dann kamen die Stufen. Habe mich erstmal vorsichtig herangetastet (Stotterbiken), mein Vorderrad liess sich aber in der Steile kaum kontrolliert bremsen. Nach kurzem Test mit den Schuhen stellte ich fest: Die Steine sind spiegelglatt. Die Frau tat sich beim runterlaufen sehr schwer, und ich ballerte das erste StÃ¼ck mit Hochgeschwindigkeit ohne Bremse runter, wurde mir dann aber weiter unten zu riskant, so dass ich ebenfalls anfing an dem wunderschÃ¶nen Regentag die Abfahrt runterzulaufen 
Ich war tatsÃ¤chlich gleich am ersten Tag in Sachen Fahrtechnik an meine Grenzen angekommen. Nagut, meine Bereifung (Vorne 2.4er Monkey, Hinten ein Smorgasbord in 2.25) und mein Schuhwerk (billige Deichmann-Sneaker, die guten FiveTen lagen zu Hause) waren vielleicht auch nicht optimal fÃ¼r die Strecke. 

*Tag2:*
Der nÃ¤chste Morgen sah vielversprechend aus, die Wettervorhersage meldete eher durchwachsen. Ich wÃ¤hlte das Tolmin-Gebiet aus, und zwar wollten wir ne Kombi aus Tour28 (Planina Sleme) und Tour22 (TolminkaQuelle) fahren. In Zatolmin angekommen, RÃ¤der ausgeladen, zack hat es direkt angefangen zu regnen. Egal, wir fuhren los. Anfangs noch gut fahrbar, wurde es spÃ¤ter fÃ¼r meine Frau zu steil, mal wieder schieben. FÃ¼r mich noch fahrbar, aber schon sehr grenzwertig, so dass ich schnell merkte, dass ich nicht langsamer schiebe als hochfahre. Also schob ich beide RÃ¤der hoch, und meine Frau genoÃ eine gemÃ¼tliche Wanderung. In der NÃ¤he der HÃ¼tte Pretovc hagelte es Katzen, so dass wir den Aufstieg abgebrochen haben und die kurze Tourvariante gefahren sind. Der Almweg war Toll, fÃ¼r mich trotz Matsch und Regen durchweg fahrbar, die Frau schob hin & wieder. Das Wetter wurde dann plÃ¶tzlich auch besser, mit einem sehr netten Bauer in Englisch geplaudert und die schÃ¶ne Natur genoÃen. An der Kirche angekommen hatten wir Sonne satt. Und dann hatte meiner einer mal wieder ne groÃartige Idee: Ich musste natÃ¼rlich die Kirchentreppen runterballern, und nach der letzten Stufe verabschiedete sich mein Hinterreifen. Warum? - tja, hatte nur 1 bar hinten drin, kÃ¶nnte aber auch die direkte Bestrafung gewesen sein, weil man sowas nicht macht  - also Schlauch reingezogen und weiter gings. Die Tolminkaquelle haben wir dann weggelassen und sind dann einfach nur bergab Richtung Zatolmin abgefahren. Insgesamt schÃ¶ne Tour, mit nem Freerider vielleicht etwas zu steil bergauf 

*Tag3:*
Der nÃ¤chste Tag, erneut durchwachsene Wettervorhersage. Wir wollten keine groÃe Tour fahren, um KrÃ¤fte fÃ¼r Stol und Matajur zu sparen. Da wir auch unbedingt mal nach Bovec wollten, und Planina Zaprikay einfach too much fÃ¼r mein FrÃ¤ulein gewesen wÃ¤re, fiel unsere Entscheidung auf Tour 4 (Moznica-Tal). Umso hÃ¶her, desto schlechter wurde mal wieder das Wetter, d.h. hinten am Tal angekommen regnete es zur Abwechsung mal wieder. Die Abfahrt anfangs sehr flowig, nach der BachbettÃ¼berquerung ging es auf den Forstweg, etwas spÃ¤ter kann man den Forstweg wieder verlassen und rechts in einen Trail einbiegen (ist im Buch und auf dem Track nicht beschrieben). Dann wieder ein kurzes StÃ¼ck Forstweg, und dann kommt rechts eine Sitzbank, kurz bevor man den Forstweg rechts verlassen mÃ¼sste, da ist erneut ein kleiner kurzer schmaler Pfad, den man mitnehmen kann. Kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter an der Alm vorbei, am Gatter sind wir natÃ¼rlich erstmal dran vorbei gefahren, also zurÃ¼ck, durch das Gatter, am Zaun entlang, dann kommt eine kleine technische Abfahrt, etwas steiler. Eigentlich einfach, die Frau schob, und ich problemlos runter, bis zur vorletzten Stufe und dann kleiner technischer Fehler und schon bin ich Ã¼ber den Lenker und Resultat: Oberschenkelzerrung. Naja, egal, Rest der Tour war kein Problem, meine Frau beklagte sich zum Schluss hin dass es dann doch nochmal bergauf ging, wo sie mit ihren KrÃ¤ften bereits am Ende war. Insgesamt ne schÃ¶ne Tour, viel Trailanteil, schÃ¶ne Umgebung, das Moznica-Tal mit dem Bachbett als solches empfanden wir beider aber als eher langweilig.

*Tag4:*
Am nÃ¤chsten Tag war Pause angesagt, a) ich konnte nur schwer laufen, b) Frau war kaputt. Also c) bisschen wandern bei Dreznica, so haben wir uns die WasserfÃ¤lle angeguckt, sind mit dem Auto mal nach San Piedro gefahren und schonmal das extremst leckere Eis gegÃ¶nnt.

*Tag5:*
Das Wetter sollte besser werden, also entschieden wir uns den Tag darauf unsere Matajur Tour in Angriff zu nehmen. Mit dem Auto nach San Piedro, sonniges Wetter, und dann gemÃ¤Ã Matajur Tour 3 sind wird die scheinbar endlose AsphaltstraÃe nach oben gefahren. Sehr gemÃ¼tlich, sogar fÃ¼r meine Frau komplett fahrbar. Am Rifugio angekommen genehmigten wir uns eine Pause bevor wir zum Gipfelsturm ansetzten. Wir liefen los, und genau 5min spÃ¤ter fing es an leicht zu nieseln, kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter Platzregen und Hagel, kurz unter nem Baum/GebÃ¼sch untergestellt. Im Matsch und Regen hochgelaufen, oben angekommen das tolle Panorama genoÃen, bei schÃ¶nem Wetter sicher noch schÃ¶ner. DrÃ¼ben am Stol die Serpentienen bewundert, unser nÃ¤chstes Ziel damit vor Augen gehabt, aber erstmal wollten wir von dem Berg wieder runter. Wir nahmen gleich den direkten Pfad (ich schÃ¤tze Sentiero 749), leider nur teilweise fahrbar gewesen. Kurz danach ein steiles verblocktes StÃ¼ck, definitiv Schiebe/Tragepassage. Danach fÃ¼r mich problemlos fahrbar, die Frau traute sich kein Meter bei der Matschseife zu fahren. Unsere Reifen waren vÃ¶llig zugesetzt. Ich hatte inzwischen hinten einen billigen MKII drauf, der war ne vÃ¶llige Katastrophe bei den VerhÃ¤ltnissen. Zwischendrin musste ich der Frau beim Schieben/Tragen helfen, war der Matsch so dermaÃen rutschig war, dass man kaum laufen konnte ohne gleich auffe Fresse zu fliegen. Irgendwann kamen wir wieder an der StraÃe an, an dem gerade aus der Trail weiterging, man rechts aber der StraÃe wieder bergab folgen konnte. Meine Frau fuhr StraÃe, und ich den Sentiero 749 bis nach San Piedro weiter. Zwischendrin war der Trail durch den Matsch fÃ¼r mich fast nicht fahrbar, gerade wenn rechts oder links der Steilhang vorhanden war, hatte ich etwas zuviel Respekt, gerade wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, die Strecke noch nicht kennt, war mir das vom Kopf her zuviel. Hier & da kurze Schiebe und Tragepassagen, durch die BodenverhÃ¤ltnisse schon sehr anspruchsvoll, meine KrÃ¤fte und Konzentration lieÃen nach, so dass ich irgendwann froh war unten angekommen zu sein. Sicher ne Traumabfahrt wenn es Trocken ist, bei den Matschbedingungen aber keinesfalls zu unterschÃ¤tzen.

*Tag6:*
Stol SÃ¼d Auffahrt und Stol Nord Abfahrt mit Abfahrtsvariante. Der einzige Tag ohne Regen!!!!

Die Auffahrt ohne Probleme, tolle Blicke, einfach nur richtig geil. Die Frau ist den gleichen Weg (Schotterpiste) wieder runter. Ich bin dann dem BergrÃ¼cken entlang, absoluter HÃ¶hepunkt. Zwischendrin kam eine Abzweigung in Richtung Potoki, sah vielversprechend aus, bin aber weiter da ich den Trail in Richtung Staro Selo nehmen wollte. Anfangs gut fahrbar, Serpentinen auch noch, dann wurde der Weg so dermaÃen schlecht, dass er eigentlich nicht mehr befahrbar war, auÃer man mag es nur auf groÃen Steinen rumzurutschen wÃ¤hrend man Ãste im Gesicht hat und teilweise auch jede Menge Unterholz. Die Abfahrtsvariante bei 870hm bot sich also an, ich meine aber bereits bei 950-1000hm die Abfahrtsvariante in einer Linkskurve gesehen zu haben, da geht es erst kurz steil runter...aber egal. Die Abfahrtsvariante war mit Laub und leider darunter wieder etwas Matsch zugesetzt. Teilweise steil, dementsprechend anspruchsvoll, hier und da schob ich paar Meter da ich einfach nicht den nÃ¶tigen Halt auf die RÃ¤der bekommen habe, ansonsten durchweg gut fahrbar. Insgesamt keine so wirklich geile Abfahrt.

*Zusammenfassend:*
Ohne das Buch wÃ¼rde ich die Touren nicht fahren wollen, das Buch war schon sehr hilfreich, tolle Arbeit von Peter & Michael !!

Mit Matschreifen wÃ¤re ich vielleicht etwas besser unterwegs gewesen, die Billigschuhe habe ich heftig verflucht, das nÃ¤chste Mal nehme ich entweder die FiveTen mit oder gleich mein alpines Schuhwerk. Das Fahrtechniklevel variiert natÃ¼rlich je nach Bedingungen stark. Ist natÃ¼rlich auch immer subjektiv. Meine Matajur-Tourvariante von San Piedro aus fand ich Spitze, das Eis im kleinen Ort hat nen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen: Saulecker, besser geht's kaum. Das Essen in Kobarid war gut, besonders der dortige Dessert "KobariÅ¡ki Å¡truklji" ist mÃ¶rderisch lecker, meine Frau wird es die Tage nachkochen. Pizza war Ã¼berall gut, bestes Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis fÃ¼r ein Lokal fÃ¼r Fleisch/Fisch/Pfannkuchen/etc. fanden wir unten am Kamp Lazar.

*Nachschlag:*
Danach sind wir nach Kroatien/Istrien, vorwiegend Badeurlaub. Zum GlÃ¼ck nicht Ã¼berfÃ¼llt, dennoch musste ich auch hier nochmals das Bike auspacken, und bin dann den dortigen Holy Trail (alleine) gefahren: http://www.tourfinder.net/de/mtb/tour/show/2007/index.html
Absolute Traumabfahrt, auch wenn sehr anspruchsvoll, bÃ¶ser Sturz gehabt, Resultat: Rippenprellung. So muss ich mich jetzt erstmal schonen.

Bilder von den Touren etc. kann ich auf Wunsch gerne nachreichen.


----------



## Goldi03421 (7. September 2013)

Toller Bericht!!! Schade, dass es mit dem Wetter nicht gepasst hat.

Bilder wären natürlich super


----------



## vitaminc (8. September 2013)

Habe paar Bilder bei mir hochgeladen, ich will den Thread nicht noch weiter zukleistern: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62792


----------



## freiraus (10. September 2013)

Hallo!

Schade, dass Ihr so schlechte Bedingungen hattet!
Und danke für den Bericht - vielleicht sollten wir Dich als Autor engagieren ;o)

Vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang auch noch mal der Hinweis:
Die "erdigen" Trails wie eben die Abfahrten vom Matajur und z.B. auch die von der Kapela Bes brauchen in der Regel mindestens 2 Tage zum abtrocknen, ansonsten ist`s eine Rutschpartie und man tut dem Weg auch nichts Gutes. 
Besser bei Nässe sind da z.B. die Abfahrt der Planina Razor oder die unteren 2 Abschnitte der Abfahrten vom Kolovrat.
Ist eigentlich jemand von Euch in letzer Zeit das Mittelstück der Abfahrt von Kolovrat I gefahren? Kann man den Hangrutsch passieren?

Schöne Grüße
Peter

p.s. die erwähnten Trails auf der Moznica-Tour sind absichtlich nicht beschrieben, da wir uns hier im Nationalpark bewegen - so wie beschrieben ist die Tour "legal"
Und: der obere Abschnitt im Bachbett ist fahrtechnisch kein Highlight, ja, aber bei schönem Wetter landschaftlich sehr beeindruckend (fidne ich zumindest...)

p.p.s. den oberen Abzweig bei der Stol-Abfahrt bei ca. 950 m kann man auch schon nehmen, so umgeht man etwas die verfallenen/zugewachsenen Abschnitte. Und: wir hoffen, dass nächste Saison mal eine Säuberungsaktion durchgeführt wird


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2013)

> Die "erdigen" Trails wie eben die Abfahrten vom Matajur und z.B. auch die von der Kapela Bes brauchen in der Regel mindestens 2 Tage zum abtrocknen, ansonsten ist`s eine Rutschpartie und man tut dem Weg auch nichts Gutes.



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich da auf eine Empfehlung verlassen, die von nem Typ aus dem Rafting/Bike Shop, Nähe Info, in Kobarid stammte. Er meinte aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen besser Stol am sonnigen Tag fahren weil wäre "technisch", und die Matajur Abfahrt an dem zuvorigen Tag, an dem eigentlich auch kein Regen vorhergesagt war. Aber wie so oft wird man halt in den Bergen eines Besseren belehrt. Wären wir ne Stunde früher dran gewesen wäre die Abfahrt auch nicht so matschig gewesen, aber genau beim Gipfelsturm hat es halt böse runtergemacht, kann man nix machen.



> p.s. die erwähnten Trails auf der Moznica-Tour sind absichtlich nicht beschrieben, da wir uns hier im Nationalpark bewegen - so wie beschrieben ist die Tour "legal"
> Und: der obere Abschnitt im Bachbett ist fahrtechnisch kein Highlight, ja, aber bei schönem Wetter landschaftlich sehr beeindruckend (fidne ich zumindest...)



Ja, das habe ich mir fast gedacht, dass die Pfade nicht abgesegnet sind. 
Landschaftlich wäre das auch in diesem Fall sicher beeindruckender gewesen, wenn nicht alles in graue Wolken umhüllt gewesen wäre 



> den oberen Abzweig bei der Stol-Abfahrt bei ca. 950 m kann man auch schon nehmen, so umgeht man etwas die verfallenen/zugewachsenen Abschnitte. Und: wir hoffen, dass nächste Saison mal eine Säuberungsaktion durchgeführt wird



Hoffen wir mal das Beste. Andere Biker die wir trafen sind alle die Süd-Abfahrt runter, aufgrund der angeblichen Schiebepassage von der ich hörte sie wäre unfahrbar, habe ich mich deswegen für die Nord-Abfahrt entschieden gehabt. 

Seid Ihr die Abfahrt auf dem Stol Richtung Potoki schon mal runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (10. September 2013)

> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich da auf eine Empfehlung verlassen, die von nem Typ aus dem Rafting/Bike Shop, Nähe Info, in Kobarid stammte. Er meinte aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen besser Stol am sonnigen Tag fahren weil wäre "technisch", und die Matajur Abfahrt an dem zuvorigen Tag, an dem eigentlich auch kein Regen vorhergesagt war....


Vielleicht meinte er die Abfahrt direkt nach Kobarid runter - dann hatte er auf jeden Fall Recht.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Andere Biker die wir trafen sind alle die Süd-Abfahrt runter, aufgrund der angeblichen Schiebepassage von der ich hörte sie wäre unfahrbar, habe ich mich deswegen für die Nord-Abfahrt entschieden gehabt.



Wenn´s trocken ist kann man das nach Süden runter schon fahren ;o)
Und sooo lange ist die nicht, die Schiebepassage. ich persönlich finde aber trotz des verfallenen oberen Abschnitts die Abfahrt nach Staro Selo besser, die Variante auf dem Trail ab 850 m ist schön zu fahren, die Serpentinen so, dass man sie gerade noch ohne Umsetzen fahren kann und vor allem unten raus wo man Gas geben kann macht`s Spaß!



> Seid Ihr die Abfahrt auf dem Stol Richtung Potoki schon mal runter?



Nach Potoki sind wir noch nicht runter - ist das der Abzweig am Bivak Hlek? Wenn ja: die Abfahrt soll sehr enge Serpentinen haben, für den normalen Otto eher nix.

Grüße!
Peter


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2013)

> Und sooo lange ist die nicht, die Schiebepassage. ich persönlich finde aber trotz des verfallenen oberen Abschnitts die Abfahrt nach Staro Selo besser, die Variante auf dem Trail ab 850 m ist schön zu fahren, die Serpentinen so, dass man sie gerade noch ohne Umsetzen fahren kann und vor allem unten raus wo man Gas geben kann macht`s Spaß!



Bei den Serpentinen kann man auch schön das HR umsetzen, war an dem Tag aber mit viel Laub und drunter Matsch zugesetzt, so dass ich in der Steile 2-3mal nicht den nötigen Druck auf das VR bekommen habe, bin da fast einmal abgeflogen, also ging ich es vorsichtiger an, weil alleine unterwegs und keine Menschenseele in der Nähe. Insgesamt würde ich die Abfahrtsvariante nicht mehr zur Variante machen, sondern eindeutig als Hauptabfahrt definieren, da diese auch weniger von Erdrutschen und Geröll betroffen sein wird.



> Nach Potoki sind wir noch nicht runter - ist das der Abzweig am Bivak Hlek? Wenn ja: die Abfahrt soll sehr enge Serpentinen haben, für den normalen Otto eher nix.



Ja, genau. Für den normalen Otto ist auch die spiegelglatte Valle di Pradolino Abfahrt nix  - zumindest nach meinem subjektiven Geschmack.

Im Kamp Lazar haben wir jemand kennengelernt, der aus eurem Buch über die Hälfte der Touren gefahren ist. Seine große Empfehlung war die Casera Nischiuarch Tour, er meinte da wäre man irgendwie in einer anderen Welt, fast schon gottverlassen, tolle Umgebung. Leider konnten wir diese Tour nirgends mehr reinquetschen, also dann das nächste Mal, leider frühestens nächstes Jahr.


----------



## freiraus (10. September 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Im Kamp Lazar haben wir jemand kennengelernt, der aus eurem Buch über die Hälfte der Touren gefahren ist. Seine große Empfehlung war die Casera Nischiuarch Tour, er meinte da wäre man irgendwie in einer anderen Welt, fast schon gottverlassen, tolle Umgebung. Leider konnten wir diese Tour nirgends mehr reinquetschen, also dann das nächste Mal, leider frühestens nächstes Jahr.



Da hat er recht - vor allem unter der Woche eine einsame Angelegenheit. Ich bin die Tour damals alleine im Herbst gefahren. Da war niemand. Und es sah so aus als wäre da schon lange niemand mehr gewesen, war nicht einfach die Trailabfahrt zu finden, deswegen hatten wir dann selber die Bäume gelb markiert   ....als ich die Tour letzten Sommer seit längerem wieder mal gefahren bin musste ich schmunzeln als ich eine schon fast ausgefahrene Trasse nach der Hütte sah...das war damals anders.
Die italienische Seite um das Val Resia hat mit Sicherheit noch einiges zu bieten - man bräuchte einfach noch mehr Zeit!

Grüße
Peter

p.s. für die Wegsuche auf der italienischen Seite:
http://www.sentierinatura.it/


----------



## h4wk (11. September 2013)

Mit der Meran 2000 den Berg hinauf, dann rüber zu den Steinmännchen und weiter runter nach Hafling. 

Ein paar Bilder und den GPS Track zur Tour findest du hier: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/alpen/sudtirol/hoch-uber-meran-stoanerne-mandln/1376 

Mit Family sollte man den unteren Teil ab Hafling anders gestalten, gibts aber genug alternativen. 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## freiraus (11. September 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Mit der Meran 2000 den Berg hinauf, dann rüber zu den Steinmännchen und weiter runter nach Hafling.
> 
> Ein paar Bilder und den GPS Track zur Tour findest du hier: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/alpen/sudtirol/hoch-uber-meran-stoanerne-mandln/1376
> 
> ...



..mmmhhhh...auch schön da. Aber doch vielleicht falscher Beitrag?


----------



## freiraus (12. September 2013)

Hallo,

nicht vergessen: morgen abend startet das erste Soca-Outdoor-Festival in Tolmin!
Wir werden auch vor Ort sein - haltet nach dieser Fahne Ausschau!

Bis dann
Peter


----------



## h4wk (12. September 2013)

@freiraus: ups... sorry.... keine Ahnung wie der Post in dem Beitrag gelandet ist....


----------



## Mabe (29. September 2013)

Wir sind heute entlang der soca ri cezsoca gefahren und haben bei diesem Erdrutsch umdrehen müssen. Ist quasi Tour 7 nur andere Richtung.






Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150


----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. September 2013)

Mabe schrieb:


> Wir sind heute entlang der soca ri cezsoca gefahren und haben bei diesem Erdrutsch umdrehen müssen. Ist quasi Tour 7 nur andere Richtung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (30. September 2013)

Hallo!

Die Stelle kann man umfahren im dem man auf Höhe Srpenica die Brücke nimmt - siehe mein Beitrag auf Seite 32 ganz unten.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Mabe (30. September 2013)

Stimmt, mit ein bissl Einsatz gehts. Wollt ich nur melden. @freiraus: hab deine Meldung nat. über sehen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150


----------



## sub-xero (30. September 2013)

Die Stelle kenne ich. Unten rum zu laufen, auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen... Man konnte vom Wegende auch nicht sehen, wo es wieder weiter geht bzw. wie viel vom Weg zerstört war.


----------



## freiraus (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Fotos! Da wir leider nicht so oft vor Ort sind und nicht immer alle Touren fahren (können) sind solche Infos sehr hilfreich!

Da wir gerade wieder beim Thema beschädigte Wege sind:
Ist jemand von Euch in letzter Zeit die Abfahrt von "Kolovrat I" gefahren?
Im Mittelteil der Abfahrt gab es relativ weit unten einen Hangrutsch, bei unserer Befahrung im Mai war dieser nicht passierbar, da zu "feucht". Ist dieser evtl. jetzt passierbar?

Danke!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## re lax (2. Oktober 2013)

freiraus schrieb:


> ....Ist jemand von Euch in letzter Zeit die Abfahrt von "Kolovrat I" gefahren?



Stand Ende Juli 2013: Ging, war aber relativ aufwändig, Räder mussten über bzw. durch umgestürzte Bäume getragen werden. Beziehe mich auf den Hangrutsch zwischen Wegpunkt Punkt 12 und 13 dieser Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qhstxludnvfbzyib


----------



## WeinFlo (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Slowenien Biker,
da wir im Frühjahr feststellen mußten das es im Vergleich zu Österreich, Schweiz mit freien GPS-Daten für Routen durch Slowenien recht mau ausschaut dachte ich mir ich stelle mal unsere Tour-Daten zur Verfügung. Bei der Planung haben wir versucht aus vielen Teilstücken eine Durchgängige Tour auf die Bein zu stellen, was uns durch Können oder Glück keiner weiß es ganz gut gelungen ist. Unser Augenmerk lag dabei auf vergleichsweise wenig Tragepassagen bergauf und schöne Trails bergab.

* Tage 1: Arnoldstein (Ö) --> Bovec*
Arnoldstein (Ö) bei Villach auf das Dreiländereck über gut fahrbare Forstwege zum Gipfel.
Dann ging’s runter nach Slowenien super Trail ich schätze mal S2 max S3. Die größte Schwierigkeit sind die unzähligen teils steilen Spitzkehren, zumindest für mich da ich nur rechts Kurven anstände fahren kann . Weiter über Ratece und Kranjska Gora rauf auf zunächst Schotter später auf Asphalt auf den Vrsic. Anschließend runter Richtung Soca Quelle. Sehr schöne teils technische Abfahrt S2 kurze Stücke S3. _!! Leider haben wir uns bei Höhe 1318m oder1270m irgendwo verfahren und mußten uns durchs Unterholz ca 300m zurück zum eigentlichen Weg kämpfen. !!_ Das Kartenmaterial ist zum Teil halte auch bescheiden. (Kompass u. Openstreetmap) Sind dann dem Trail der stets parallel zur Soca verläuft gefolgt. Schließlich sind wir dann aus Zeit und Kraftgründen die letzten Kilometer auf der Straße nach Bovec. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob da MTB verboten ist. Ich hab ein paar Verbotsschilder gesehen da sich der Weg im Nationalpark befindet.

*Tag 2: Bovec --> Kobarid --> Pulfero (I)*Von Bovec ging’s abseits der Hauptstaße Richtung Stol. Die Auffahrt wieder recht gemächlich  erst Teer dann Forststraße. Relativ „stark“ befahren da viele Gleitschirmflieger zum Start auf den Stol geshuttelt wurden. Weiter recht flowig immer am Kamm der Stols entlang bis wir die schon oft diskutierte Direttissima nach Koberid erreichten. Man merkt soforte ab hier wird’s ernst. Für reine Downhill-fahrer oder Harald Philip sind die ersten Höhenmeter bestimmt ohne weiteres fahrbar S3 – S4, wir haben dann doch die ersten 50hm nach unten geschoben. Anschließend geht’s zwar heftig aber auch spaßig weiter. Dank Daniel, den wir den Vortritt ließen „geht scho alles fahrbar“ kamen wir alle heil in Kobarid an. Da es noch zu früh für das Etappenende war sind wir nach einer Stärkung noch flach nach Pulfero geradelt.

*Tag 3: Pulfero (I) --> Tolmin*
Von Pulfero über kleine Sträßchen und Dörfer zu einer Hütte des italienischen Alpenvereins auf 1300hm. Von da an ist dann doch schieben oder tragen bis zum Gipfel des Matajur angesagt. Die Abfahrt bis nach Cepletischis ist genial. Auf den ersten 500m muss man noch ein paarmal aus dem Sattel da der Weg zu verblockt ist der weitere Verlauf ist aber spitze. Auf den Weg nach Tolmin sind nochmals ca. 600hm auf einer wenig befahrenen Asphaltstraße zu bewältigen bevor ein schöner Trail uns runter nach Tolmin führte.

*Tag 4: Tolmin --> Ajovscina*Damit wir nicht so lange auf die erste Abfahrt warten müßen haben wir uns gleich den ersten Berg hinter Tolmin gegönnt. Die Abfahrt war die Mühe wert. Ein schöner kleiner Wanderweg nicht schwerer als S2 denke ich. Wir folgten dem Fluss Idrijca auf einem schönem Weg. Einziger Nachteil man muß kurz nach dem letzten Haus das Rad ca.20min schieben wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert den Fluss zu queren was bei niedrig Wasser kein Problem sein dürfte und der Hauptstraße ein paar hundert Meter zu folgen so erspart man sich das sinnlose schieben da nicht mal eine richtige Abfahrt auf eine wartet. Wir folgten dem Tal erst flach den doch immer steiler werden bis Richtung Gipfel des Mali Golak den wir umfuhren. Der Downhill war wieder gigantisch mit viel Flow und nich so schwere wie die Abfahrten vom Stoll oder nach Tolmin. Es gibt zig Wege die nach unten führen und sicherlich gibt es noch besser Varianten als die unsere. Net währe wenn man das 1.5km lange Teerstück vermeiden könnte aber wie gesagt das Kartenmaterial gab nicht mehr her.

*Tag 5: Ajovscina --> Triest*
Mehr oder weniger eine Überführungsetappe die landschaftlich aber doch einiges zu bieten hatte. Das einzig was negativ aufgefallen ist wahr wieder einmal eine Schiebepassage am letzen Berg dem Grenzkamm zwischen Slowenien und Italien. Also den letzten Kilometer vor der grünen Grenze anders planen. Die Abfahrt nach Sgonico ist eine schönen Hochgeschwindigkeitsabfahrt. Auf der Abfahrt zum Schloß Miramare ist noch mal der Mountainbiker gefragt da es ziemlich steil und über etliche Treppen hinunter geht.

PS. Sieben Platten zwei Aufgeschlitzte Mäntel und ein Gebrochener Rahmen. Ob’s an der schlechten Technik lag? Kein Ahnung aber im Zentrum von Tolmin gibt’s nen tollen Bikeladen der sogar Alu schweißen kann.

_Wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeagain (20. Dezember 2013)

Was für Konsequenzen hat jetzt die neue rigorose Vignettenverteuerung für Fahrzeuge mit Vorderachse-Dachhöhe 130 cm für Biker in Slowenien? Viele Biker fahren einen Van, Kleinbus oder ähnlich. Lohnt sich da noch ein Kurztrip - oder gibt es Pensionen in Slowenien, ähnlich wie in Österreich, die die 80 Euro slowenische Autobahngebühr übernehmen. Mit den autobahnfreien Schleichwegen ist das nämlich so eine heikle Sache, aus Versehen ist man schnell mal auf einer vignettenpflichtigen Strecke und dann wird es wirklich teuer. Eine Anfrage beim ADAC konnte auch keine Klärung bringen, ob Räder auf dem Dach in die Höhe eingerechnet werden. Denn dann wäre man selbst mit einem Sportwagen in dem verteuerten Bereich. Hatten sich bisher mehrere Biker einen Kleinbus gemietet, um billiger auf Bikereise in Slowenien zu gehen, ist es nun mit der Herrlichkeit vorbei. Schade!


----------



## freiraus (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind auf der f.re.e in München!
Am Freitag den 21.2. und Sonntag den 23.2. könnt Ihr uns persönlich am Stand von Slowenien/Soca-Tal in Halle B4/Stand 245 bzw. in Halle A6/Stand 412 bei den Kollegen von Positive Sport antreffen. An den restlichen Tagen geben gerne unsere slowenischen Kollegen Auskunft.
Und: Am Stand von Positive Sport gibt es ein nagelneues TREK Fuel EX 7 in 18,5"  von 2013 mit 25% Rabatt!

Bis dann,
Peter

p.s. wir haben unsere Webseite überarbeitet - schaut mal rein!


----------



## Mabe (20. Februar 2014)

Super, neue HP gefällt! Die Galerie hab ich gleich durchstöbert. Kann mich aber an keine Bike Berichterstattung 2013 erinnern! Wo sind die Fotos gemacht? Matajur und stol hab ich erkannt , aber nicht alle...


----------



## freiraus (20. Februar 2014)

Mabe schrieb:


> Super, neue HP gefällt! Die Galerie hab ich gleich durchstöbert. Kann mich aber an keine Bike Berichterstattung 2013 erinnern! Wo sind die Fotos gemacht? Matajur und stol hab ich erkannt , aber nicht alle...



Freut mich wenn`s gefällt!
Die Story in der bike kommt voraussichtlich im Juni-Heft - im September 13 war das "Shooting".
Die Fotos sind auf einer Tour ähnlich unserer "Best Singletrails" entstanden, die ersten Fotos sind aus dem Soca-Tal, richtig, ab Foto 11 bis Foto 16 ist etwas östlich Richtung Bohinji (super Tour!) der Rest ist im Vipava-Tal, die letzten 3 Fotos noch etwas weiter Richtung Küste.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Mabe (20. Februar 2014)

Danke! Da freu ich mich schon auf den Bericht!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Februar 2014)

Meine Freundin hat die Tage endlich ein Video zusammengestellt mit unserem Urlaub aus 2013..., man was das der Hammer da in Slowenien. Das Land und die Menschen sind einfach toll!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (20. Februar 2014)

Ostern ist es endlich wieder soweit...Soca wir kommen!!!!


----------



## freiraus (20. Februar 2014)

Noch ein Hinweis für alle die eine Reise nach Slowenien planen:
Wie Ihr evtl. mitbekommen habt, gab es in Slowenien vor kurzer Zeit heftigen Eisregen in bestimmten Höhenlagen/Regionen. Eine teilweise bis zu 20 cm dicke Eisschicht hat zahlreiche Bäume umknicken lassen bzw. Äste sind abgebrochen etc.
Es kann also sein, dass auf einigen Abschnitten der Trails & Touren mit "Behinderungen" zu rechnen ist. Wie schlimm der Schaden ist wird sich erst noch rausstellen, die Aufräumarbeiten werden mit Sicherheit eine Weile dauern.
Falls Ihr bei den Touren auf Hindernisse stösst wäre es super wenn Ihr das hier oder an uns per email melden könntet, wir können es dann weiterleiten oder das nächste Mal die Motorsäge in den Rucksack packen ;o)

Danke & schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## joka0482 (2. März 2014)

Hi, ich bin durch Zufall auf den Tipp mit dem Soca Tal gestossen. Tourenführer habe ich gestern gekauft, den gibt es sogar in Wien zu kaufen Ich plane eine Tour in der zweiten Mai Woche. Wie sieht es denn hier mit den Temperaturen bzw. mit Schnee in Slovenien aus? Ich würde nur ungern mit den Winterklamotten ausrücken 

btw: hat jemand Hoteltipps für die Nähe? Danke!Lg Jochen


----------



## trailproof (4. März 2014)

joka0482 schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin durch Zufall auf den Tipp mit dem Soca Tal gestossen. Tourenführer habe ich gestern gekauft, den gibt es sogar in Wien zu kaufen Ich plane eine Tour in der zweiten Mai Woche. Wie sieht es denn hier mit den Temperaturen bzw. mit Schnee in Slovenien aus? Ich würde nur ungern mit den Winterklamotten ausrücken
> 
> btw: hat jemand Hoteltipps für die Nähe? Danke!Lg Jochen



Hallo Jochen,

klar, es hat sehr viel geschneit dieses Jahr, aber ich denke dass es in der zweiten Mai Woche keine Probleme mehr mit dem Schnee geben sollte. Garantiert sagen kann man das nie, waren schon öfter im April, aber auch Oktober unten, und es war mal super schön warm, mal nur Regen und kalt...
Denke aber dass du im Mai gut fährst, normalerweise ist schon Ostern sehr wetterresistent. Ist ja doch sehr sonnenverwöhnt.

Zu empfehlen ist eindeutig das Camp Lazar in Kobarid (Palacinken), bzw. das Hotel Jazbec. Der Chef vom Jazbec ist selbst Biker, sein kleiner Sohn fährt Dirt und sie haben sogar einen eigenen kleinen Dirtpark gebaut (allerdings in Livek).

Grüße aus "Nordslowenien" ;-)

Daniel
trailproof.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (6. März 2014)

ja, es hat ein bissi geschneit heuer in den südalpen. sogar ein bissi mehr als 2009, man beachte die bilder aus dem rotkariertenforum, http://www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthr...vis-wieder-offen-4-3-2014&p=843707#post843707

schön brav scrollen und staunen.


----------



## aka (7. März 2014)

Krass


----------



## zweiheimischer (10. März 2014)

so. wir waren dieses wochenende im sočatal.

uns kamen die tränen.

ab kobarid südwärts sind die wälder im bereich zw 300 und 800 m seehöhe extrem von der eiskatastrophe beeinträchtigt. apokalypse, teilweise endzeitstimmung.
es wird jahre dauern, bis die schäden behoben und in unzugänglicheren gebieten jahrzehnte dauern, bis das zeugs verrottet ist.

als erste info kann ich sagen, dass die trails zw kobarid und tolmin in dieser seehöhe derzeit definitiv unpassierbar siind, ganz arg ists auch rauf nach livek. brutal siehts nach krn rauf aus.
die italienische seite des matajur/montemaggiore ist hingegen verschont geblieben (dorthin sind wir ausgewichen), 200m unter livec ists vorbei.

hier drei eindrücke:


----------



## joka0482 (10. März 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> so. wir waren dieses wochenende im sočatal.
> 
> uns kamen die tränen.
> 
> ...



was würdest du meinen....zahlt sich ein MTB Urlaub Anfang Mai dann überhaupt im Soca Tal aus?!

Danke für die Info!

Lg Jochen


----------



## zweiheimischer (10. März 2014)

ich denke ja.
weiter oben bei bovec dürtfe es nur geschneit haben. dort hab ich keine schäden gesehen.
ioanaz, stol süd und matajur südseite sind auch nicht betroffen.

arg ist im bereich kolovrat - livek, krn (bereich ober kobarid bis tolmin).


----------



## freiraus (10. März 2014)

Hallo

danke für die Infos zweiheimischer - solche Fotos habe ich auch schon gesehen - wirklich schlimm. Das mit den Tränen stimmt...
Ich habe schon Kontakt zu unseren Freunden in Slowenien, es gibt eine Menge zu tun. Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten welche Wege passierbar sind. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch mal eine größere Aufräumaktion zu der sich auch Leute hier aus dem Forum finden, das wäre doch was ;o) 
Das mit Bovec deckt sich mit meinen Infos, dort hat es wohl nicht geregnet sondern geschneit.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (10. März 2014)

- doppelt -


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. März 2014)

soferns terminlich passt und genug grüne dosen zur ersten löschhilfe beigestellt werden, sind die zweiheimischen für so einen einsatz zu haben!


----------



## freiraus (1. April 2014)

Hallo,

noch ein Nachtrag bzw. ein aktueller Lagebericht zum Thema Schäden durch Eisregen:
Laut Auskunft der Locals ist das Vipava-Tal nicht betroffen, d.h. die Touren am Caven und auf der Seite vom Nanos Richtung Vipava-Tal sind fahrbar. Schlecht sieht`s wohl auf der Seite vom Nanos Richtung Postojna aus und in der Gegend um Postojna. Im Karst Richtung Küste gibt es ebenfalls keine Schäden.
Im Soca-Tal wird schon fleissig aufgeräumt, ich treffe am Wochenende einen Freund aus Tolmin, dann kann ich Euch mehr zur aktuellen Lage berichten.
Im Anhang noch eine Karte mit dem prozentualen Anteilen der beschädigten Bäume - teilweise wirklich heftig.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (2. April 2014)

sleet really made terrible damage in our forests, but there are many young fellows who are trying to clean and re-open trails  For impression, here is a short fotostory (from FB) about joint action on the trail from Kolovrat toward Volče in Soča valley:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.655671454482259.1073741833.486315364751203&type=1

For those who don't have access to  FB


----------



## freiraus (2. April 2014)

...uuuuuuuh my heart is bleeding if I see the damages.
But the guys are doing really a great job! Big respect.

Regards
Peter


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. April 2014)

i saw the damages few weeks ago; my heart was bleeding. i´ve never seen something like this before - apocalypse.
it´s a very dangerous and hard job in the forests. thanks to all those working in the slovenian forests cleaning the trails!


----------



## freiraus (17. April 2014)

Hallo,

die Aufräumarbeiten schreiten voran - nach unseren Informationen Momentan sind folgende Touren um Kobarid und Tolmin (neben den Touren Richtung Italien) nach unseren Informationen gesichert fahrbar. Wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben sind die Touren um Bovec nicht betroffen.

- Tolminka-Quelle
- Planina Razor, Abfahrt nur oberer Teil Razor bis Tolminske Ravne, im unteren Teil wird noch gearbeitet, dort kann auf der Straße gefahren werden
- Kolovrat I, Abfahrt Richtung Volče nur im oberen Teil und im unteren Teil (Mittelteil aus zweiter Auflage nicht fahrbar)
- Kolovrat II
- Kapela Bes

Zu den restlichen Touren liegen uns im Moment noch keine Infos vor, viele der Auffahrten auf Asphalt-/Forststraßen und Schotterwegen werden mit Sicherheit fahrbar sein, bei den Abfahrten auf Trails kann es noch zu Behinderungen kommen. Es empfiehlt sich vor Ort im Tourismusbüro in Kobarid oder Tolmin oder in den lokalen Bikeshops zu fragen welche Routen noch fahrbar sind.

Wir bemühen uns Euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten und wünschen Euch trotz der Situation viel Spaß in Slowenien!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. April 2014)

Der Hangrutsch vom letzten Jahr bei Kapela Bez ist also auch wieder befahrbar? Oder gilt noch die "Umleitungsempfehlung"?


----------



## freiraus (17. April 2014)

Hallo Pfadfinderin

der war bereits letztes Jahr wieder fahrbar, sollte also gehen, der Weg liegt auch über der "kritischen" Höhe.
Siehe auch der Beitrag #822

Noch ein paar gute Nachrichten:
- neuer Bikeshop von Positive Sport in Kobarid
- Pumptrack bei der Bar Labrca bei Tolmin an der Brücke über die Soca

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. April 2014)

Sorry und danke, da hab ich wohl nicht alles oder schlampig gelesen. Aber das sind gute Nachrichten, ist ja so eine schöne Tour!


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2014)

Hi,
wie schaut die Schneelage aus?

Wollen in der 1. Maiwoche nach Tolmin, ist da nach Italien alles fahrbar auf den Touren?

Ist jemand zu der Zeit auch dort? Ggf. kann man sich dann zusammenschließen...

Welcher Campingplatz hat euch am besten dort gefallen? Sind mit dem Bus dorthin unterwegs 

Danke und schönen Gruß


----------



## Eklk (23. April 2014)

http://www.camp-gabrje.com/


----------



## freiraus (24. April 2014)

Hallo,

Richtung Italien dürfte kein Schnee mehr liegen, der Gipfel des Matajur scheint schneefrei zu sein, sieht man normalerweise hier (ich seh momentan nur das Vordach...). 
Auf den anderen Touren soll südseitig Schnee bis ca. 1500 m liegen, nordseitig noch etwas weiter runter.
So sieht`s z.B auf dem Gipfel des Stol aus (1673 m), die Straße von Norden ist angeblich noch geschlossen, Südseite müsste gehen. 

Campingplatz bei Tolmin?
Camp Vili!!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## sun909 (29. April 2014)

Mist, hier sollte schon paar Tage mein Beitrag stehen...

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich überlege dann, das Wetter schaut arg wechselnd aus, ob wir den Trip später ins Jahr schieben...

Schöne Grüße
C.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

wir waren auch mal wieder im Socatal. Die Tour 8 ist derzeit schon heftig mit klettern und tragen verbunden. Macht aber evtl. gerade aus diesem Grund richtig viel Spaß. Auch sonst war es mal wieder ein richtig schöner Urlaub im geliebten Socatal. Bissel geschrieben und Bilder haben wir auch. HIER KLICKEN

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf den Spätsommer in Slowenien

Gruß Datt Vieh


----------



## freiraus (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Vieh,

kannst Du genauere Infos zum Zustand auf der Tour 8 geben? Wo muss geklettert/getragen werden?
Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Peter, an der Soca direkt nach den ersten Metern Schotter hinter dem Dorf. Steht auch ein Durchfahrtsverbotschild derzeit, allerdings kann man die Stelle gut per Pedes überwinden. Bilder der Tour und Tragestellen findest du auch hier: KLICK
Evtl. kannst du die Bilder ja dem Weg zuordnen.

Richtig schieben und tragen mussten wir den gesamten Abschnitt von dem Freilichtmuseum (bzw. der Wiesenanfahrt zum Wald) bis zum Kriegsdenkmal oben. Der Weg ist derzeit zumindest für uns absolut nicht befahrbar, siehe Bilder. Bei trockenem Wetter mag das schon eher gehen. 

Zur "eurer" Abfahrt kann ich nichts sagen da wir uns da oben irgendwie verfahren haben und kanppe 350 Höhenmeter einen Steilhang die Räder runtergeschleppt haben. Dazu kam leider auch das wir den Satellitenempfang in den dunklen Regenwolken verloren hatten und ich frür diesen Abschnitt nur einene geraden Strich in der Aufzeichnung habe. Grundsätzlich ist die Tour oben aber bis auf wenige Stellen befreit von Schnee. 

Aber egal wie und wo man im Socatal fährt, es macht Spaß und ist wunderschön. 

Gruß datt Vieh


----------



## freiraus (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Vieh,

vielen Dank für die Fotos! Ich bin die Tour selber schon länger nicht mehr gefahren daher sind sie sehr hilfreich.
Die Querung ab der Planina Predolina war schon immer etwas "spannend", ohne Schieben und Tragen habe ich das noch nie erlebt. Offensichtlich gab`s bei euch noch Reste von Lawinen, was die Sache nicht leichter macht.
Die Stelle nach Czesoca kann umfahren werden indem man oberhalb von Zaga über die Brücke fährt und dann auf der Straße über Zaga nach Srpenica und dort über die Soca. Ab Srpenica kann man dem Alpe-Adria-Trail zur Brücke folgen, einen Track gibt es hier - Etappe 25: http://www.alpe-adria-trail.com/de/routenfuehrer.html
Der Track für Etappe 27 ist auch hilfreich: Ihr könnt diesem in Gegenrichtung vom Kolvrat bergab folgen, der obere Teil entspricht unserer Abfahrt von Tour 25, der Mittelteil nach der Hütte "ersetzt" unseren, dieser ist momentan nicht passierbar.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

jetzt im aktuellen bike-Magazin (6/14)!
Reportage von Stefan Loibl mit Fotos von Robert Niedring über unseren Roadtrip im September 2013 - eine Tour auf den Spuren unserer "Best Singletrails".
Inklusive 3 Touren zum download:
der Traumtrail vom Matajur nach San Pietro (Variante unserer Tour Matajur II), Slatnik (neu!) und Nanos im Vipava-Tal (auch neu!).
Nicht verpassen!
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...ischung-aus-gardasee-und-voralpen/a18933.html

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joka0482 (12. Mai 2014)

Ahoi,
ich war letzte Woche von Donnerstag bis inkl. Sonntag in Kobarid unterwegs. 

Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung von mir:


Das Tal ist WOW. Alles wahnsinnig grün, viel Mischwald, die Berge (bis ca. 1.600 m) dicht mit Bäumen bedeckt.
Die Leute megafreundlich, mit Englisch und Italienisch kommt man weit 
Dort sind praktisch keine Leut unterwegs! Ich habe in 4 Tagen max. 5 Radfahrer und 10 Motorradfahrer gesehen?!
In Kobarid selbst ist die Infrastruktur top, außerhalb schauts mit Versorgung und Hütten denkbar schlecht aus. Also immer Essen und Trinken einpacken!
Die Trails selbst sind top. Es liegen aber sowohl beim up- als auch beim downhill viele Steine! Beim uphill war das für mich (ich bin einfache Forststraßen gewohnt) ein bisschen eine Herausforderung (Kontentration und Konditionell). Beim Downhill gings 

Zu den Unwettern bzw. Schäden:
Wir sind die Stol Nord Tour gefahren. Bei einer Stelle entlang der Soca ist der Weg durch eine Mure etc. weggerutscht. Das kann man leicht beheben, man schnappt sich das Bike und geht ein bisschen abenteuerlich runter Richtung Flussufer und geht dann dort entlang, bis nach ein paar Metern der Weg wieder beginnt. Rauf auf den Stol kommt man 1a. ABER: runter geht schwer bis gar nicht. Alle 5 m liegen Bäume quer und div. Steinabgänge haben den Weg versperrt. Wir haben allein für den Abstieg mehr als 3 h zusätzlich gebraucht. Die Route kann ich momentan nicht empfehlen!

Matajur 2 sind wir ebenfalls gefahren. Die Route ist Hammer! Auch wenns von Kobarid nach Levik rauf allein schon 500 hm zusätzlich sind  Bergbab sind die Trails teilweise technisch tricky - ich musste das eine oder andere mal absteigen (bei einem halben Meter breitem Trail mit fetten Steinen drauf und links nen Abgrund von zig Metern sei es mir verziehen . Die ganze Runde ist 100% fahrbar, die Italiener sind entweder von den Unwettern verschont worden oder sie haben schon alles brav aufgeräumt 

Zum Abschluss sind wir noch die Tour 10 und irgendeine kürzere Tour noch gefahren. Bei Tour 10 fehlt der Wegweiser bzw. der Abstecher in den Berg nach Rechts ist ziemlich verwachsen und teilweise auch mit um gestürzten Bäumen übersäät.

Zur Unterkunft: Wir haben in Kobarid im Kamp Koren übernachtet. Dort gibt es 4-5 Holzblockhütten. Preislich iO, es passen bis zu 6 Personen rein, Küche, Bad, WC, TV alles da, sehr urig, wir hatten noch nen griller mit, uns hats sehr gefallen 

Zum Ort: Es gibt ein Bike Geschäft, Sonst ist alles da was man braucht (mehrere Supermärkte, Bäcker, gehobeneres Restaurant, Pizzaria mit Eisverkauf etc.).

Ich war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal dort. Auch wenn meine Beine und mein Hintern grad nicht so wirklich aufs Rad wollen 

Ciao 
Jochen

PS: Buch und GPS Tracks sind top und sehr genau. Die Kombination aus GPS Navi uns Karte ist auf alle Fälle zu Empfehlen. An die Autoren: Ihr müsst nen Zahn drauf gehabt haben, Respekt! Bei den längeren Touren haben wir teilweise um einiges länger dafür gebraucht


----------



## freiraus (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Joka,

vielen Dank für Dien feedback!

Zur Stol Nord-Tour:
Alternativ ist die Abfahrt direkt auf dem Rücken bis nach Kobarid möglich - beim Wegweiser am Baum vor der Senke diesem Richtung Kobarid folgen und im weiteren Verlauf den Markierungen folgen - anspruchsvoll! Bei Nässe nicht zu empfehlen, da der untere Teil fast nur aus groben Steinen besteht (alter Maultierpfad)



joka0482 schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> Zum Abschluss sind wir noch die Tour 10 und irgendeine kürzere Tour noch gefahren. Bei Tour 10 fehlt der Wegweiser bzw. der Abstecher in den Berg nach Rechts ist ziemlich verwachsen und teilweise auch mit um gestürzten Bäumen übersäät.


Meinst Du Tour 10/erste Auflage (Valle di Pradolino) oder Tour 10/zweite Auflage (Magozd) - es klingt mehr nach Valle di Pradolino.



joka0482 schrieb:


> PS: Buch und GPS Tracks sind top und sehr genau. Die Kombination aus GPS Navi uns Karte ist auf alle Fälle zu Empfehlen. An die Autoren: Ihr müsst nen Zahn drauf gehabt haben, Respekt! Bei den längeren Touren haben wir teilweise um einiges länger dafür gebraucht



Danke...bei der Tourenrecherche waren wir noch ein bisschen jünger ;o)

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Beach90 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte nächste Woche gern ins Soccatal zum biken . Wie schauts denn gerade mit dem Schnee so aus? Sind dort auch noch Folgen der Unwetter auf dem Balkan zu spüren?


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Mai 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte nächste Woche gern ins Soccatal zum biken . Wie schauts denn gerade mit dem Schnee so aus? Sind dort auch noch Folgen der Unwetter auf dem Balkan zu spüren?



hmmm? fussballtal? soccer valley? ah, soča!
ja, ich weiss, die deutschsprachige tastatur hat keine hatscheks ; hier zum p+c, falls wer mal welche braucht: Š š / Č č / Ž ž

zum frage:
schnee auf den gewöhnlichen biketouren kein thema mehr.
unwetter waren am balkan, also weit weg;  weniger ausgeprägt am alpenostrand österreichs, nicht in den südalpen. in den östlichen südalpen und am alpenostrand war der orkan ein thema (windwurf), das aber eher von der gorjenska ostwärts bis ins westliche niederösterreich, also loiblpass bis schneeberggebiet bei wien, am schlimmsten in der steiermark.

weils da irgendwie dazupasst, hab grad einen link gefunden; schaurig-schöne bilder (soweit man in so einem fall von "schön" sprechen darf) vom eisegen aus postojna: http://www.iztokmedja.com/ice-age-postojna/

btw: bitte penibel auf die trailrules achten, in slowenien ist die lage nimmer so entspannt, wie gerne propagiert wird. die ersten verbotsschilder sind schon da (um idrija, zb), ein neues gesetz ist auch in arbeit und prinzipiell war biken auf trails eigentlich immer schon verboten, wurde aber einfach nicht konsequent sanktioniert, bzw wars den leuten egal.


----------



## sinex (22. Mai 2014)

Bin nächste Woche auch mal wieder unten an der Soça. Hoffe der Wetterbericht ändert seine Meinung noch einmal... 
Wollte auch mal an dem Bikepark in Bovec vorbeischauen. War einer von euch da schonmal? Lohnt sich das? Oder lieber die Zeit auf den Naturtrails nutzen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Mai 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Bin nächste Woche auch mal wieder unten an der Soça. Hoffe der Wetterbericht ändert seine Meinung noch einmal...
> Wollte auch mal an dem Bikepark in Bovec vorbeischauen. War einer von euch da schonmal? Lohnt sich das? Oder lieber die Zeit auf den Naturtrails nutzen?


Moin,

ich war da vor zwei Jahren. Ich bin selber hochgekurbelt, weil der Lift nicht lief aufgrund normaler Wartungsarbeiten. Bikepark..., naja, also es ist ein Trail mit ein paar Holzaufbauten zwischendrin. Der Trail ist sehr schön und teilweise recht knackig und anspruchsvoll. Bei mir lag im oberen Teil extrem viel Laub (50 cm hoch schätzungsweise) in der Fahrrinne und das hat die ganze Sache sehr tricky gemacht, denn man sah fussballgroße Steine einfach nicht. Ich würds wieder tun


----------



## freiraus (23. Mai 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war da vor zwei Jahren. Ich bin selber hochgekurbelt, weil der Lift nicht lief aufgrund normaler Wartungsarbeiten. Bikepark..., naja, also es ist ein Trail mit ein paar Holzaufbauten zwischendrin. Der Trail ist sehr schön und teilweise recht knackig und anspruchsvoll. Bei mir lag im oberen Teil extrem viel Laub (50 cm hoch schätzungsweise) in der Fahrrinne und das hat die ganze Sache sehr tricky gemacht, denn man sah fussballgroße Steine einfach nicht. Ich würds wieder tun



Kann ich nur bestätigen "bikepark" ist etwas übertrieben - und: Die Gondel fährt nicht! Leider kaputt und kein Geld da zum reparieren...
Man muss also selbst hochtreten, geht aber bequem auf der Forststraße. Da die Abfahrt 2mal die Straße kreuzt kann man auch nur Teilabschnitte fahren - ich war schon längr nicht mehr da aber den unteren Teil habe ich als verblockt in Erinnerung.
Falls Du gerne Park fährst könntest Du einen kleinen Umweg über Kranjska Gora machen, dort gibt es einen:
http://www.bikepark.si/www/index.php?lang=en

Grüße
Peter


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Mai 2014)

Hast Recht Peter, die Forststraße sollte erwähnt werden, dass man da häufig einfach runterfahren kann wenns einem reicht. Verblockt trifft es ganz gut 

Zu Kranjska Gora sei noch gesagt, dass der Lift nicht täglich fährt oder zumindest Biker mitnimmt. Als wir da waren, fuhr der nur am Wochenende oder ab mittwochs oder so.

Schönes Wochenende!
Karsten


----------



## sinex (24. Mai 2014)

Danke Peter und Karsten für die Tipps. 
Verblockt klingt ja erstmal gut und ich radle sowieso lieber selber hoch. 
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen. 

@freiraus : Danke euch für den wirklich guten Führer!  Sind damals nur dadurch auf diesen Flecken Erde aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

am nächsten Wochenende fidnet die Vorverasntaltung des Soca Outdoor Festival statt, u.a. mit Touren auf der Marathonstrecke zum Stol und Matajur und natürlich der Riders Party!
Wer Lust & Zeit hat kann teilnehmen!

http://en.soca-outdoor.com/riders-party/
https://www.facebook.com/events/547642335344223/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

Grüße
Peter


----------



## urli (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Slowenienkenner,
wir möchten heuer unsere Jungvätertour in Slowenien vorbeischaun. Ich hätte mir folgende Strecke vorgestellt.
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...46952&t=1386151683&hp=1&activity=Mountainbike
Ich habe gelesen, dass die Schäden des Eisregens beseitigt sind und die Strecken frei sind. Wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier durchlese ist das anscheinend nicht der Fall. Kann man die Routenwahl so machen oder sollte man Gebiete meiden? Hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag und eine Abschlussetappe nach Udine? Danke.


----------



## trailproof (6. Juni 2014)

So, anscheinend hat es das bike Magazin nötig nur eine Ausgabe nach dem Fotobericht von Peter, die Trans-Slovenia als Entdeckung von Uli Stanciu zu verkaufen. Gelinde gesagt finde ich es eine Frechheit, dass er sich einen Guide nimmt, die Tour nachfährt und dann haufenweise gps-Daten verkauft. Ohne Scouting, ohne mühsame Sucherei.

Es gibt seit Jahren slowenische, österreichische und deutsche Anbieter, die diese, oder ähnliche Touren im Programm haben. Und noch länger Locals und Biker aus den angrenzenden Nachbarländern die in Slowenien fahren. 

Dann werden auch noch die Slowenen als Idioten verkauft: "herrscht da noch Kommunismus?", "Braucht man ein Visum?"... Was soll das?! Nur weil ein ganzes Land bis jetzt am Radar des Gardasee Liebhabers gefehlt hat, heißt das nicht, dass es vorher dort nichts gegeben hat. Aber wenn man die Macht eines so großen Mediums hinter sich hat, kann man anscheinend alles behaupten.


----------



## freiraus (7. Juni 2014)

...ich möchte dazu nur hinzufügen, dass er die Touren mit dem ebike abfährt ;o) und: ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es derrichtige Weg ist Monutainbiker umgeführt auf eine eigentlich illegale Route zu schicken. Genau aus diesem Grund biete wir unsere Mehrtagestouren nur mit Guide an. In Slowenien wird MTB vielerorts geduldet, man muss aber genau abwägen wo und zu welcher Zeit man unterwegs ist. Und dazu muss man Land und Leute und auch die Hintergründe kennen, ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das bei uns der Fall ist.
Ich habe mich ein paar mal mit Uli unterhalten, ihm hat West und Ostalpen gefehlt, die hat er jetzt! Möge er glücklich sein.
Schöne Grüße aus Slowenien!
Peter


----------



## umtreiber (13. Juni 2014)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt im aktuellen bike-Magazin (6/14)!
> Reportage von Stefan Loibl mit Fotos von Robert Niedring über unseren Roadtrip im September 2013 - eine Tour auf den Spuren unserer "Best Singletrails".
> ...



Hat jemand den download link oder die GPX Tracks und mag sie mir zusenden?
Das bike-Magazin 6/14 gibts bei mir nimma am Kiosk :-(


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (13. Juni 2014)

Reicht das aus?







Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (13. Juni 2014)

passt. merci.

möchte vom 19.06. - 22.06. eine slowenin durchquerung machen. wie ist denn dort die schneelage?
geht sowas schon? Rifugio Gilberti?
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/253248-tdl-tag-5-f/


----------



## freiraus (15. Juni 2014)

umtreiber schrieb:


> passt. merci.
> 
> möchte vom 19.06. - 22.06. eine slowenin durchquerung machen. wie ist denn dort die schneelage?
> geht sowas schon? Rifugio Gilberti?
> http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/253248-tdl-tag-5-f/



Ich denke da wird noch etwas Schnee liegen - frage mich auch ob man da hoch fahren kann, wir haben mal die Piste (größtenteils) hochgeschoben, oberhalb des Rifugio gibt es mittlerweile auch eine, da war früher nur ein Weg - Schiebestrecke. Evtl. fährt ja die Gondel bis zum Rifugio? Die Abfahrt nach Bovec runter ist auch nicht ohne - größtenteils verblockt.

grüße
Peter


----------



## trailproof (18. Juni 2014)

Hier mal eine Webcam:

http://www.promotur.org/code/15222/Sella-Nevea

Ob die Gondel fährt oder nicht konnte ich so schnell nicht herausfinden. Ich bezweifle aber, dass sie Bikes mitnehmen... Sind im Winter schon sehr streng gegenüber Skitourengehern, etc.
Vielleicht mal bei Promotour nachfragen.


----------



## freiraus (25. Juni 2014)

Nicht verpassen!

Von 4.7-6.7. findet das Soca-Outdoorfestival statt!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Soca-Outdoor-Festival/104231666434811
Bereits in der kommenden Woche gibt es Vorveranstaltungen, u.a. geführte Bike- und Wandertouren, am Festivalwochenende gibt es z.B. auch eine Enduro-Camp:
http://en.soca-outdoor.com/programme/

Auch wir werden wieder vor Ort sein!
Bis dann!


----------



## Rines (30. Juni 2014)

Hey ich würde gern mit 3 Freunden ins Socatal. Allerdings wollten wir eine Rundtour bzw. Hüttentour machen. Gibst da möglichkeiten?


----------



## selima (4. Juli 2014)

hallo liebe slo-freunde, 

erstmals ein ordentliches "Hut-Ab"  für den tollen Führer von Freiraus, sehr übersichtlich und eindeutig mit Herzblut gemacht. Top.

Sind denn die Matajur-Touren durchwegs fahrbar oder gibts Behinderungen wegen dem Eisregen heuer? wie schauts mit Stol und Kapela Bes aus?

danke,  lg aus Kärnten und schönen Abend!


----------



## ski-x-mtb (5. Juli 2014)

Mich würde auch die Situation in der Gegend um Bovec interessieren speziell im Bezug auf den Eisregen und welche Trails befahr sind ... auch die Matajur Tour ... Danke für die Info!


----------



## freiraus (6. Juli 2014)

Dobro Jutro,

Matajur Richtung Italien und bei Bovec gibt es keine Schäden, Matajur Richtung Livek und Suzid kann es evtl. Noch Behinderungen geben.
Kapela Bes ist frei, evtl. Behinderungen bei der Variante unterer Teil (=Tour Dreznica) nach Ladra. 

Grüße aus dem Soca-Tal
Peter


----------



## bern (6. Juli 2014)

dreznica nach ladra: der ehemalige flowtrail ist leider mittlerweile eine extrem gatschige forststrasse, die offenbar wegen der schäden errichtet wurde.


----------



## Eklk (7. Juli 2014)

Wo kan man das Buch kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (7. Juli 2014)

http://mtb-slowenien.de/buch.html


----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2014)

Ist eigentlich eine neue Auflage für den Führer geplant? Zur Zeit scheint er eher schwer erhältlich!?


----------



## freiraus (14. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich eine neue Auflage für den Führer geplant? Zur Zeit scheint er eher schwer erhältlich!?


Hallo,

ist nach wie vor bei uns bestellbar. s.o.
Da wir aber nicht bei den Großhändlern gelistet sind sagt so mancher Buchhändler "vergriffen" - er könnte direkt bei uns bestellen.
Bei amazon taucht unser Buch mit "nicht verfügbar" auf, warum weiss ich nicht, wir haben dort nicht verkauft, die Bedingungen für Verlage sind schlichtweg unverschämt.
Eine neue Auflage ist trotz allem in Planung, dank Euch, die Ihr fleissig das Buch gekauft habt! Danke!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2014)

ah, o.k., wollte mir nur die Versandgebühren sparen. Müßten doch eigentlich drin sein, wenn Ihr quasi als Direktverlag verkauft?
Gibts den neuen Führer noch dieses Jahr? Brauche ihn erst im Herbst und wäre doch etwas genervt, wenn ich jetzt kaufe und in 4 Wochen kommt die Neufauflage...


----------



## freiraus (14. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> ah, o.k., wollte mir nur die Versandgebühren sparen. Müßten doch eigentlich drin sein, wenn Ihr quasi als Direktverlag verkauft?
> Gibts den neuen Führer noch dieses Jahr? Brauche ihn erst im Herbst und wäre doch etwas genervt, wenn ich jetzt kaufe und in 4 Wochen kommt die Neufauflage...


Die Versandgebühren sind bereits etwas reduziert, wir führen den Versand nicht selbst durch und das Buch wiegt mehr als 600g, das ist nicht ganz günstig. Wenn du keine Versandkosten zahlen möchtest schau bei Sport Schuster oder Globetrotter in München oder auch bei bergzeit.

Die neue Auflage kommt voraussichtlich gegen Jahresende. Es wird sich nicht viel ändern, evtl. packen wir 1,2,3 neue Touren mit rein, die kannst du dann aber als gps runterladen.

grüße
peter


----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank! Dann werde ich das Buch auf jeden Fall kaufen. Freu mich schon auf Ende September...


----------



## Alpacca (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, danke erstmal für vielen und auch aktuellen Infos. Wir werden ab 3.8. eine knappe Woche in Kobarid nächtigen und - nicht nur, aber vor allem - biken gehen.
Ich habe mich hier reichlich durchgeklickt und hab dennoch eine dumme Frage:
Welches Bike soll ich am Besten einpacken? Zur Wahl stehen ein sportliches HT oder ein kletterfaules AM-Fully(150er Wege). Wenn die Einhimischen und Ortskundigen schreiben, dass es v.a S2 bis S3 Trails sind, was mir auch reicht, dann ist die Wahl eigtl. klar. ;-) Nur leider haben die meisten von euch meist nur fantastische Panoramen mit weniger schwierigen Wegen gepostet - klarer Publikationsfehler, wenns grade technisch ist kann halt keiner nen Foto machen.  Daher stelle ich die dumme Frage.
Und eine dumme habe ich noch: Wenn ich das AM nehme, lohnt es sich dann ggf. Protektoren einzupacken? Würde ich ab S2+ machen.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

Wenn alles Trocken ist, kannste mit jedem Rad jeden Trail locker runterfahren, an großartige S3 Stellen kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber wehe es hat geregnet und alles ist Matsch und Laub, dann hilft nur noch eins: Ordentliche Bereifung!

Nimm besser das Fully mit, macht unter'm Strich mehr Spaß auf den Trails. Bergauf ist das mit 150mm Gabel alles problemlos machbar, vorausgesetzt die Fahrtechnik ist vorhanden.


----------



## Alpacca (11. August 2014)

So, meine Woche vor Ort ist rum. Hier noch ein paar Kommentare dazu:



bern schrieb:


> dreznica nach ladra: der ehemalige flowtrail ist leider mittlerweile eine extrem gatschige forststrasse, die offenbar wegen der schäden errichtet wurde.



Dreznica: die Forststraße war zudem an Ihrem Einstieg etwas verbarrikadiert, da kommt man aber problemlos vorbei. Der Trail runter nach Ladra ist frei.

Kapela Bes:
Die Abfahrt war bei uns etwas feucht. Wir hatten danach gefühlt 2kg Schlamm an Rad und Mann dran. ;-)

Matajur I: die Abfahrtsalternative unterhalb von Avsa ist komplett unpassierbar. Kurz hinter dem bewirtschafteten Grundstück kommen die ersten umgestürzten Bäume. Dann sind es nur noch umgestürzte Bäume. Da hat auch noch niemand nen Handschlag gemacht.

Hier noch ein Hinweis meinerseits: unser Garmin war der Meinung uns am ersten Tourentag mal hier am Orteingang Avsa (von der Straße weg) den Wanderweg hochschicken zu müssen. Dass führte dazu, dass diese Tour mehr eine Trage-/Schiebetour war. Wer auf Trails mit höherem Verblockungsgrad und ausgesetzten Wegen steht, der könnte das aber als Abfahrt testen (nass fly noch kniffliger- war es bergauf zumindest ;-) ). Mir persönlich hat der Sentiero 736 aber als Abfahrt sehr gut gefallen.


Planina Razor: 
Die Trailabfahrt ab Wegpunkt 16 ist gemischt. Hälfte fahrbar (und da recht flowig), andere Hälfte noch durch Bäume zu tragen. Leider lagen noch genau in 2 der Kehren umgestürzte Rotbuchen. Ich hatte die Lesebrille nicht dabei, mutmaße aber, dass auf den angenagelten Schildern stand, dass man da eigtl. nicht durch soll. Dort war aber immerhin mehr oder minder etwas in Arbeit.

Planina Zaprikaj:
Nur ein Kommentar zur Abfahrt (Wegpunkte 19-22): mitunter gibt es hier (die Kehren abkürzend) einige Hühnchenwege, das scheint also von Bikern frequentiert zu sein. Außer aber an den schwierigsten felsigen Kehren – wohl mangels Platz. ;-)

Monte Joanaz I:
Man ahnt es schon bei der Asphaltauffahrt - ich habe eine kurze Begehung auf der Abfahrt des Sentiero 744 gemacht. Dem Sperrschild des Alpenvereins sollte man hier mal gehorchen – nach einigen Metern gibt es keinen Weg mehr. Da ich kein Freund von Asphaltdownhills bin,  haben wir uns eine Alternative gesucht. Diese war ganz OK. Kurzbeschreibung für Interessierte: Am Wegpunkt 19 nicht auf den 744 einbiegen, sondern zunächst dem Schotterweg folgen. Von diesem zweigt der 744 in andere Rchtg. zum Dorf Montefasco ab – fahrbar. In Montefasco beginnt dann der 752. Diesen kann man dann über Goregnavas bis Erbezzo fahren. Mitunter ganz witzig direkt vor den Haustüren durchs Dorf verlaufend. Da muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht die (anscheinend obligatorischen) italienischen Dorfbellmiezen überfährt. Man kann hier noch überlegen, ob man dem Pfad zur Kapelle St. Andrej folgt - steile Schiebepassage, dafür laaange Natursteintreppe auf der anderen Seite wieder runter nach Erbezzo. Ab Erbezzo sind wir Straße runter nach Loch. Von da die SS54 nach Robic und weiter bis Kobarid.


Alles in Allem waren die Ansichten schön und die Abgeschiedenheit klasse. Mit alpinem Massentourismus hat das nichts zu tun. Die Trails, wenn sie denn befahrbar waren, waren auch schön. Allerdings nervt es mit der Zeit schon, wenn man viel umplanen muss. Und wenn ich auf Asphalt wieder runter muss, dann ist die Tour für mich nur halb so viel wert. Pauschal würde ich daher entweder einige Jahre warten oder nach Bovec (oder noch woanders hin) ausweichen.

Wir haben uns auf Touren mit mittlerem bis hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad eingeschossen. Es soll ja alles möglich sein, aber ich würde es nicht empfehlen mit einem HT zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (11. August 2014)

Hallo,

danke für Dein feedback!



> Matajur I: die Abfahrtsalternative unterhalb von Avsa ist komplett unpassierbar. Kurz hinter dem bewirtschafteten Grundstück kommen die ersten umgestürzten Bäume. Dann sind es nur noch umgestürzte Bäume. Da hat auch noch niemand nen Handschlag gemacht.


Der Weg war schon immer eher ungepflegt, das wird auch wohl noch etwas dauern ....



> Planina Razor:
> Die Trailabfahrt ab Wegpunkt 16 ist gemischt. Hälfte fahrbar (und da recht flowig), andere Hälfte noch durch Bäume zu tragen. Leider lagen noch genau in 2 der Kehren umgestürzte Rotbuchen. Ich hatte die Lesebrille nicht dabei, mutmaße aber, dass auf den angenagelten Schildern stand, dass man da eigtl. nicht durch soll. Dort war aber immerhin mehr oder minder etwas in Arbeit.


Da wird momentan gearbeitet....



> Monte Joanaz I:
> Man ahnt es schon bei der Asphaltauffahrt - ich habe eine kurze Begehung auf der Abfahrt des Sentiero 744 gemacht. Dem Sperrschild des Alpenvereins sollte man hier mal gehorchen – nach einigen Metern gibt es keinen Weg mehr.


Wo genau war das Schild und wie sah es aus? Allgemeine Sperrung oder Bikeverbot? 



> lles in Allem waren die Ansichten schön und die Abgeschiedenheit klasse. Mit alpinem Massentourismus hat das nichts zu tun. Die Trails, wenn sie denn befahrbar waren, waren auch schön. Allerdings nervt es mit der Zeit schon, wenn man viel umplanen muss. Und wenn ich auf Asphalt wieder runter muss, dann ist die Tour für mich nur halb so viel wert. Pauschal würde ich daher entweder einige Jahre warten oder nach Bovec (oder noch woanders hin) ausweichen.


Das Hauptproblem: Zu wenig Leute und zu viel umgestürzte Bäume.  Die Jungs vor Ort haben schon einiges geleistet - siehe z.B. hier  aber es wird einfach noch etwas dauern bis alle Wege wieder komplett fahrbar sind.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. August 2014)

Sind die Touren am Stol denn einigermaßen frei befahrbar, oder liegen da auch Bäume rum?


----------



## vitaminc (11. August 2014)

Stol Nord-Abfahrt nach Staro Selo runter war damals der obere Bereich in keinem so guten Zustand, ich bezweifele das sich das geändert hat? - weiter unten dann früh genug in den Serpentinen-Waldweg abbiegen, der dann um einiges spaßiger ist!


----------



## Bike_Atze (11. August 2014)

Besteht die Möglichkeit die GPS-Daten für die Transslowenien zu erhalten? Gerne auch gegen Bezahlung! Möchte im September mit 2Freunden diese in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## vitaminc (11. August 2014)

Hier gibt es wohl auch so paar Alternativen für ne Trans-Slow:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gps/reisen_reviere/slowenien/slowenien-durchquerung/a4013.html


----------



## Bike_Atze (11. August 2014)

Perfekt! Danke, sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetzi2002 (12. August 2014)

Hallo,
wir planen ab 28.08 ins Socatal zu fahren, ist da zurzeit Ratsam (Bericht *Alpacca*) wo anders hinzufahren!!!
DANKE!


----------



## freiraus (12. August 2014)

jetzi2002 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir planen ab 28.08 ins Socatal zu fahren, ist da zurzeit Ratsam (Bericht *Alpacca*) wo anders hinzufahren!!!
> DANKE!


Hallo,

ich bin evtl. nicht ganz objektiv, aber ich würde sagen: hinfahren.
Es gibt genug schöne, fahrbare Routen. 

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Alpacca (12. August 2014)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wo genau war das Schild und wie sah es aus? Allgemeine Sperrung oder Bikeverbot?



War ein Schild vom italienischen Alpenverein (a la 'Durchgangsverkehr verboten') und aus Lateinrestwissen frei übersetzt stand drunter 'Weg gesperrt'. Es hing direkt am Beginn des S.744 wo dieser von der Schotterstraße abzweigt am Baum. Wer zügig abbiegt übersieht das Schild zu seiner Linken leicht. ;-)



freiraus schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem: Zu wenig Leute und zu viel umgestürzte Bäume.  Die Jungs vor Ort haben schon einiges geleistet - siehe z.B. hier  aber es wird einfach noch etwas dauern bis alle Wege wieder komplett fahrbar sind.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Peter



Da ich hin und wieder im privaten Rahmen etwas Forstarbeit mache, möchte ich das auch nicht als Kritik verstanden wissen. Die Arbeiten sind gefährlich, zeitraubend und unwirtschaftlich. Hut ab vor denen die sich da ranwagen.




freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin evtl. nicht ganz objektiv, aber ich würde sagen: hinfahren.
> Es gibt genug schöne, fahrbare Routen.
> ...



Letztlich schließe ich mich dem an. Hier wurden genug Vorschläge gemacht, was fahrbar ist bzw. was Alternativen sind. Und im Raum Bovec ist es ohnehin weniger problematisch. Auch wenn Slowenien ja noch mehr zu bieten haben soll.


----------



## vitaminc (12. August 2014)

Slovenien / Soca Tal hat ja nicht nur den Vorteil, das man oft alleine auf den Trails unterwegs ist, d.h. die Wege für sich hat, sondern  auch den besondere Flair dort, das ganze noch gepaart mit schönen kleinen kulinarischen Raffinessen (z.B. Struklji) und extremst freundlichen Leuten. Auch preislich halte ich die Gegend für eher günstig. Ein Abstecher ins Soca Tal lohnt sich daher immer..

ps, unbedingt die Eisdiele in San Pietro besuchen.. laut meinem Weibchen die bislang beste Eisdiele Ihres Lebens!!!


----------



## jetzi2002 (12. August 2014)

Hallo,
gibt es Unterkünfte die zu empfehlen sind, eventuell mit Frühstück?


----------



## vitaminc (12. August 2014)

Hisa Sonca in Kobarid hat uns gut gefallen!


----------



## Waschbaer (15. August 2014)

Wir sind nach 10 Tagen Kobarid nun ebenfalls zurück. Zeit für ein kurzes Strecken-Feedback:

Gefahren sind wir Magozd, Kapela Bes, Planina Zaprikraj, Kolovrat I, Stol Süd (über den nicht im Buch beschriebenen Trail direkt nach Kobarid), Casere Nischiuarch und Matajur II.

Wie schon von anderer Seite erwähnt, waren Magozd, Kapela Bes, Planina Zaprikraj, Casere Nischiuarch und Matajur II komplett frei bzw. gar nicht von dem Eisregen betroffen und daher völlig problemlos zu fahren. Bei Kolovrat I können auch wir den Mittelteil derzeit insbesondere aufgrund des Hangrutsches nicht empfehlen. Schade, da sich dort offensichtlich schon eine menge Leute viel Arbeit gemacht haben, den Weg von den umgestürzten Bäumen freizuräumen.

Trailtechnisch am besten gefallen haben uns Planina Zaprikraj und Matajur II (auch ohne die Trailalternative nach San Pietro), wobei mein ganz persönlicher Favorit Planina Zaprikraj war. Landschaftlich besonders eindrucksvoll fanden wir aufgrund der Einsamkeit Casere Nischiuarch. Hier kam man sich streckenweise wie in eine andere Zeit versetzt vor.

@freiraus: Ein dickes Kompliment für dieses wirklich feine Tourenbuch. Man merkt bei jeder Tour, dass hier leidenschaftliche Biker und Slowenienliebhaber am Werk waren! Wir waren bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal in Slowenien. Danke dafür!


----------



## trailproof (19. August 2014)

Hallo Leute.

Bin ab 26.8. wieder mal in unserem Nachbarland. Das einzige was noch fraglich ist: ist die Abfahrt vom Stol nach Staro Selo (im Buch "Stol Süd") schon etwas mehr freigeräumt, oder sollten wir lieber ausweichen. Eventuell ist ja im letzten Monat gearbeitet worden...

Danke für die Info.

Daniel


----------



## jetzi2002 (1. September 2014)

Hallo,
sind auch zurück aus Koabrid.
Echt eine coole Gegend da unten.
Unsere Unterkunft war die Pizzeria in Kobarid, kann man nur weiterempfehlen, 21 Euro mit einem sehr guten Frühstück.

Gefahren sind wir folgende Routen:

Tag 1: Tour 12
Tag 2: Tour 13 mit der schweren Steckenvariante über die Tour 11
Tag 3: Tour 20
Tag 4: Tour 23 (Der Waldtrail ist von der Alm bis zur Forststraße nicht zu befahren)

Feedback zum Führer: Ist ein feines Tourenbuch, die Karten könnten vl. etwas größer sein und die Zeitangaben  sind sportlich


----------



## TTT (7. September 2014)

Gibt es schon ein genaues Datum, wann der neue Führer erhältlich sein wird? Wird er dann gleich auch vor Ort erhältlich sein? Wenn ja, wo? Auch in Bovec? Pfingsten habe ich dort überall nachgefragt und weder Touristinfo noch Buchladen kannten den alten Führer überhaupt! Ein Outdoorgeschäft hatte ein einzelnes, unverkäufliches Exemplar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (7. September 2014)

In Kobarid solltest du den Führer auf jeden Fall bekommen. Haber gerade einen z.B im Gasthof Jazbec gesehen, aber auch im Bikeshop. Im Supermarkt in Kobarid gabs aber letztens auch einen slowenischen Führer, der ähnliche Touren auflistet. (Ev. präferieren die Buchläden in Bovec auch inländische Publikationen?)


----------



## freiraus (17. September 2014)

Hallo,

wir arbeiten noch ander neuen Auflage, sie erscheint voraussichtlich Ende Oktober.
Restexemplare sollte es noch in Kobarid und Tolmin in der Touristinfo geben, evtl. auch bei Sport Schuster in München.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## dit71 (29. September 2014)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Matajur I: die Abfahrtsalternative unterhalb von Avsa ist komplett unpassierbar. Kurz hinter dem bewirtschafteten Grundstück kommen die ersten umgestürzten Bäume. Dann sind es nur noch umgestürzte Bäume. Da hat auch noch niemand nen Handschlag gemacht.
> .



Wir waren das Wochenende unten, und an der Abfahrt hat sich nichts geändert, leider hatte ich es vorher nicht gelesen sonst wäre uns einiges erspart geblieben, u.a ein nächtlicher Ritt ohne Licht die Asphaltstraße hinunter, da es nach der Matajur II Tour schon etwas spät geworden war und wir uns die ca. 140hm wieder zurückarbeiten mussten.


----------



## freiraus (19. November 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Unsere Tourentermine für die Saison 2015 sind online! Neu für kommende Saison: Unsere Transslowenien-Routen als selfguide-package! Nochmals optimiert startet unsere "Best Singletrails" in die zweite Saison, noch mehr Trails, noch mehr Spaß!
Und: Die neue Auflage des Tourenführers ist (endlich) im Druck, die ersten Bücher sind voraussichtlich ab 24.11. erhältlich.

Als Vorgeschmack auf die nächste Saison hier noch ein tolles Video aus dem Soca-Tal!
In den Genuss der Abfahrt (ab 1:30) kommt Ihr bei unserer "Best Singletrails" in der nächsten Saison!

Grüße!
Peter


----------



## freiraus (20. November 2014)

An alle Slowenien-Interessierte:

Wir halten einen Vortrag am bei m97 in der IG Feuerwache: Dienstag 25.11. um 20 Uhr.
Auch Nichtmitglieder sind herzlich eingeladen!
Bitte Unterhosen nicht vergessen! (siehe Spendenhinweis)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/25-11-2014-m97-gettogether-biken-in-slowenien.733112/
http://www.m97.de/gettogether.htm

Bis dann!
Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (26. November 2014)

Hallo,

ab sofort ist die dritte Auflage unseres Tourenführers erhältlich!
Spitzen Weihnachtsgeschenk ;o)

Grüße
Peter


----------



## simonu (7. Januar 2015)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ab sofort ist die dritte Auflage unseres Tourenführers erhältlich!
> Spitzen Weihnachtsgeschenk ;o)
> ...



Arghh. Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen den Führer beim Sport Schuster gekauft.
Wie ich grad feststelle, haben die mir noch die zweite Auflage verkauft. Das ist schon ärgerlich.
Nachdem ich mich durch diesen Thread gebissen habe und viel über unfahrbar gewordene Trails gelesen, meine Frage:
Wieviel neue und aktualisierte Informationen enthält die neue dritte Auflage?

Ich bin grad am Planen unserer MTB-Woche. Insbesondere frage ich mich welcher Ort sich am besten als Base eignet?
Wir sind eine gemischte Gruppe, wo manche weniger MTB machen und eher zu Baden und Wandern tendieren.
Kennt jemand ein super Ferienhaus für 8-12 Leute?

Der Führer ist sehr informativ. Ein Minikritikpunkt. Bei der Übersichtskarte auf S206/207 fehlt die Maßstabsangabe. 
Liebe Autoren, habt ihr die Information zur hand?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2015)

simonu schrieb:


> ..
> Ich bin grad am Planen unserer MTB-Woche. Insbesondere frage ich mich welcher Ort sich am besten als Base eignet?
> Wir sind eine gemischte Gruppe, wo manche weniger MTB machen und eher zu Baden und Wandern tendieren.
> ...



Für MTB und Wandern ist Kobarid sicher gut, für Baden fällt mir im ganzen Tal kein geeigneter Ort ein.


----------



## simonu (7. Januar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für MTB und Wandern ist Kobarid sicher gut, für Baden fällt mir im ganzen Tal kein geeigneter Ort ein.


Danke für deine Einschätzung.
Gibts an der Soca nirgends ein Plätzchen, wo man ins Wasser hüpfen könnte. Mit Sandbank oder Gumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Da gibt's einige Badeplätze. Die Soča ist einfach nur kalt, deshalb eher abkühlen als Baden. Ein fixer Stopp bei unseren Touren ist immer beim Kamp Klin. Kurz vorher an der Kreuzung. Da ist es schön zum eintauchen und "Klippenspringen". 

Ansonsten gibt's bei Tolmin (Von Kobarid kommend nach dem Kreisverkehr) noch ein nettes Plätzchen inkl. Kneipe. 

Als Base haben sowohl Kobarid als auch Tolmin und Bovec ihren Reiz. Kobarid ist beschaulicher, Bovec ein kleiner sportiver Ort und Tolmin eher schon Stadt (was mir persönlich nicht so gefällt). Kommt vielleicht auch auf die geplanten Touren an.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2015)

simonu schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung.
> Gibts an der Soca nirgends ein Plätzchen, wo man ins Wasser hüpfen könnte. Mit Sandbank oder Gumpen?



Mal schnell ins Wasser hüpfen geht schon, wenn es nicht warm sein muss 
Als Baden würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen...

Wir waren einmal außerhalb des eigentlichen Tales an einem Zufluss der Soca, da war ein Campingplatz mit Badestelle. Der Name fällt mir leider nicht mehr ein.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (7. Januar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wir waren einmal außerhalb des eigentlichen Tales an einem Zufluss der Soca, da war ein Campingplatz mit Badestelle. Der Name fällt mir leider nicht mehr ein.



Kamp Nadiza meinst du bestimmt. Hier kann man von der alten Steinbrücke ins Wasser springen. Bild

Ist allerdings kein Zufluss der Soca


----------



## freiraus (7. Januar 2015)

simonu schrieb:


> Arghh. Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen den Führer beim Sport Schuster gekauft.
> Wie ich grad feststelle, haben die mir noch die zweite Auflage verkauft. Das ist schon ärgerlich.
> Nachdem ich mich durch diesen Thread gebissen habe und viel über unfahrbar gewordene Trails gelesen, meine Frage:
> Wieviel neue und aktualisierte Informationen enthält die neue dritte Auflage?
> ...



Hallo Simon,

ich kann Dich beruhigen, es hat sich nicht viel geändert. Die wichtigste Änderung ist ein neuer Mittelteil der Abfahrt bei Tour 25, die GPS-Daten zur dritten Auflage gibt`s demnächst zum download.
Die Übersichtskarte ist ohne Maßstab!

Zum (länger) baden ist die Soca wirklich zu kalt, schöne Plätze sind z.B. am Eingang zu Lepena-Tal (auch gute Gegend zum Wandern, netter Campingplatz mit Pension in der Nähe "Kamp Klin") und in Tolmin am Zusammenfluss von Soca und Tolminka. Oder etwas oberhalb in der Nähe der Brücke vor Tolmin. Ein Sprung in die Soca ist gerade im Sommer nach einem heissen Tag sehr erfrischend!
Wenn die Knochen und Muskeln schmerzen: Die Nadiza ist etwas wärmer und hat angeblich Heilkräfte ;o)

Grüße
Peter


----------



## trailproof (8. Januar 2015)

Ach ja, die Nadiza hab ich vergessen


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. Januar 2015)

Von der Heilung haben wir nicht direkt etwas gespürt, war damals etwas zu kalt. Allerdings haben die erholsamen Tage dann doch ausgereicht um nach Italien, Kroatien und wieder Slowenien zu fahren.

Hab mal Bilder aus 2011 angeschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (8. Januar 2015)

p.s. Sprung in die Soca


----------



## freiraus (8. Januar 2015)

p.p.s. hier noch ein schönes Video vom Team Kenda DMC in Bovec:


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. Januar 2015)

wo ist dieser Seilzugübergang?


----------



## freiraus (8. Januar 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> wo ist dieser Seilzugübergang?


Wo genau weiss ich leider nicht aber es geht über die Ucja, also auf dem Weg von Zaga zum Stol.
Ich kenne den Veranstalter, falls also jemand Interesse hat....

Grüße
Peter


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. Januar 2015)

Ist das diese Anlage?  Da waren wir 2014,...bei meinem Antrag


----------



## freiraus (8. Januar 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ist das diese Anlage?  Da waren wir 2014,...bei meinem Antrag



..."heirate mich oder Du musst da rüber!"? 

Ich glaub es ist eine andere Stelle - Infos zur Zipline hier.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. Januar 2015)

...könnte ein guter Fluchtweg werden...


----------



## Stefan-S (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo Slowenien-Kenner,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Kovk und würde mich über einen Tipp freuen.

Danke!
Stefan


----------



## freiraus (1. April 2015)

Saisonstart in Slowenien!
Bei Topbedingungen haben wir ein paar Tage auf slowenischen Trails verbracht - wie immer ein Genuss! Für Actionfotos war leider keine Zeit ;o)
Lust bekommen? Das Wetter für Ostern sieht nicht so schlecht aus! Die meisten Touren im Soca-Tal sind bereits fahrbar!

Noch ein Hinweis:
Am 11.&12.April sind wir wieder auf dem Argus-Bikefestival in Wien! Fallas Ihr Infos zum biken in Slowenien braucht kommt am slowenischen Stand vorbei!

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## bobo2606 (7. April 2015)

An alle, die demnächst Richtung Soca-Tal aufbrechen. Der Predilpass ist voraussichtlich die nächsten 4 Wochen wegen eines Erdrutsches gesperrt. Als Umleitung wird der Viršicpass angegeben. Auch sehr schön aber höher (Schnee..) und ca. 30 - 45 min. länger.  Sind heute auf der Rückfahrt drüber und wahr kein Problem wobei Freunde am Freitag bei der Anreise Schneeketten gebraucht haben.

Servus,
Bobo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (7. April 2015)

Danke für die Meldung - Wer den Vrsic-Pass schon kennt und weniger Kurven fahren möchte bzw. als Ziel das südlichere Soca-Tal hat: Über die Autobahn Villach-Tarvisio-Udine, Udine Nord raus und dann über Cividale durch das Nadiza-Tal nach Kobarid/Tolmin. Kann man auch schön mit einem Stopp in Udine oder Cividale verbinden. Vor allem in Dunkeln ist die Route angenehmer als über den Vrsic.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## trailproof (8. April 2015)

Auch im südlichen Slowenien ist alles staubtrocken und die Wege wie gefegt  Hier ein kleiner Schnappschuss.




 



 
Wer Lust hat das Soca Tal mal zu verlassen hätte hier die Möglichkeit: http://trailproof.com/angebote/bikecamp-sloweniens-sueden/


----------



## scratty (16. April 2015)

Wir möchten Anfang Mai durch Slowenien biken. Danke an alle, die diesen Thread mit aktuellen Infos bereichern. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr uns bei folgenden noch offenen Fragen weiterhelfen könntet:

1. Ist eine Vorbuchung der Unterkünfte Anfang Mai ratsam?

2. Von Koper aus fahren meistens nur Busse nach Lubljana. Nehmen die Bikes mit? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht, wie funktioniert es?

3. Kann man in Arnoldstein sicher das Auto abstellen? Wie groß ist Eurer Meinung nach die Aufbruch-/Diebstahlgefahr?


----------



## trailproof (16. April 2015)

Hallo Scratty,

1. Es kommt darauf an was eure Etappenorte sind. Wenn es ein größerer Ort ist, gibt es natürlich mehr Unterkünfte und du findest leichter was, wenns ein kleines Dorf ist wäre es ratsam zu reservieren. Man darf sich das nicht so vorstellen als würde man abends in Ischgl, Sölden oder Madonna einreiten ;-)

2. weiß ich leider nicht, ich denke aber dass die eher noch nicht so weit sind. Eventuell erkundigst du dich direkt dort, oder es kann dir jemand aus einem Reiserad/Radwander-Forum weiterhelfen.

3. Ich komme selbst aus der Gegend, und bei uns ist es eigentlich sehr sicher. Das einizge Problem ist, dass Arnoldstein gleich an der Autobahn und nahe bei Italien liegt. Da zieht schon mal ne Bande über die Grenze zu uns. Wir parken die Autos der Tourteilnehmer immer am Faakersee (wir starten auch dort). Das ist nicht weit nach Arnoldstein...nehme an du fährst übers Dreiländereck.

Schick mir ne pn ich helfe gerne bei Fragen weiter.

lg Daniel


----------



## trailproof (16. April 2015)

Zum Gusto holen 

http://trailproof.com/transslovenia-2-0/


----------



## rzOne20 (17. April 2015)

wir waren letzte woche ein paar tage in slowenien, soca. gegend um kobarid. da geht wirklich schon was. südseitig bis 1900, nordseitig eher nur bis 1600:







nordseitig sind halt schon noch einige schneefelder (pic by @bern):



wege südseitig wirklich staubtrocken:



hier auf einem rücken bei fast 1600m:



rechts vor mir, der spitze gipfel ist wohl der krn mit 2.2xx m. da sieht man die schneegrenze auf südhängen bei ca 1800-1900 recht gut (Pic by @bern):



campen lässt sich auch schon aushalten (pic by @bern)






mehr wie immer im blog...


----------



## rzOne20 (17. April 2015)

eine frage an die soca kenner aber ist offen:




bei der abfahrt vom matajur wollten wir einen weg richtung svino/kobarid nehmen. zuallererst war in karten ein weg eingezeichnet, hier hab ich ihn grün markiert. war eigentlich ein wildes durch die pampa wursteln? gibts den noch offiziell? gugst du:




bei der kreuzung (hier die wo rot blau grün zusammentreffen) war eine straße. von dieser aus hätten wir richtung rot fahren können. da war in der karte so eine kapelle oder alm eingezeichnet dann. der weg führt wohl richtung robic. ist der gut, ist er da, ist er rideable?
gerade runter, unser eigentlicher plan erschien uns seltsam. es waren zwar markierungen aber absolut kein weg auszumachen. ich schickte also meine angestellten zum nachsehen:



wäre der blaue weg also vorhanden, vlt im sommer. wenn ja, bei der gabelung den weg weiter richtung suzid oder richtung svino?

vielen dank für euer wissen darüber.

ahja, ps: erwartet einem dort noch eisbruch?

@zweiheimischer  ; @bern


----------



## freiraus (17. April 2015)

Guten Morgen,

2 Sachen vorweg:
- wildcampen ist schön aber im Soca-Tal nicht gern gesehen und teuer wenn Sie einen erwischen....
- Eure Tour zum XX ist auch schön aber Nationalpark und somit eigentlich tabu. Also besser auch nicht erwischen lassen und nach Möglichkeit nicht nachahmen - allzuviel werden es dank der Tragestrecke ja nicht versuchen
Die Locals bemühen sich um Freigabe einiger Trails im Nationalpark, wir hoffen auf ein positives Ergebnis.

Der Weg nach Robic ist angeblich nicht fahrbar, ein alter Mulatiera, ziemlich verfallen. Der Weg nach Suizid ist da, bei Schnee schlecht zu erkenn, auch ohne ist da über die Alm eher Freestyle entlang der Markierungen angesagt.
Habt Ihr unseren Tourenführer? Dort ist die Abfahrt beschrieben (ab 2ter Auflage).

Anonsten schöne Fotos!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## bern (17. April 2015)

freiraus schrieb:


> - Eure Tour zum xxx ist auch schön aber Nationalpark und somit eigentlich tabu.


aus diesem grund hätte ich auf die namensnennung des heiligen berges verzichtet. ausser dir und 2 anderen hätte ihn auf den fotos eh keiner erkennt. im bereich der obersten alm (also eindeutig schon im np) tummeln sich auch noch die motocrosser.

ausserdem ists als gelernter österreicher immer so ein komisches gefühl, wenn man auf erlaubten wegen fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (17. April 2015)

der @bern hat ja den tourenführer. da war der weg denke ich doch so beschrieben nach svino? ich hab den jetzt nicht, aber @bern ich hab doch recht, oder?


----------



## bern (17. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> der @bern hat ja den tourenführer. da war der weg denke ich doch so beschrieben nach svino? ich hab den jetzt nicht, aber @bern ich hab doch recht, oder?


hab grad nachgeschaut - wir hätten an der stelle unserer factfindingmission einfach der militärstrasse nach links folgen müssen, unterhalb der planina svino (schweinsalm?) wäre dann der wanderweg runter.
allerdings war dort ja alles vollkommen unbegangen und nach aussagen der gipfel-italiener auch wegen des eisbruchs gesperrt. insofern war die entscheidung nach livek zu fahren (zumindest für 2 von uns, danke @rzOne20) wahrscheinlich eh die richtige.


----------



## trailproof (17. April 2015)

Da geb ich Peter aber auch bern recht: ich wurde letztens sehr gerügt nur weil ich den Berg in einem Artikel erwähnt hatte. Also Nationalpark tabu. Bern: Namen nicht nennen ist auch meine Devise, cool dass auch andere mitdenken.

Wildcampen normalerweise 40,- pro Auto Strafe (im NP)

Ich denke der Berg mit dem Schnee ist schon der Kanin...


----------



## freiraus (17. April 2015)

Hab mal den heiligen Berg wieder rausgenommen ;o)
Alternative zu livek ist die Abfahrt auf dem 736 nach Cepletischis, dann zurück nach livek.


----------



## rzOne20 (17. April 2015)

bern schrieb:


> hab grad nachgeschaut - wir hätten an der stelle unserer factfindingmission einfach der militärstrasse nach links folgen müssen, unterhalb der planina svino (schweinsalm?) wäre dann der wanderweg runter.
> allerdings war dort ja alles vollkommen unbegangen und nach aussagen der gipfel-italiener auch wegen des eisbruchs gesperrt. insofern war die entscheidung nach livek zu fahren (zumindest für 2 von uns, danke @rzOne20) wahrscheinlich eh die richtige.





trailproof schrieb:


> Wildcampen normalerweise 40,- pro Auto Strafe (im NP)


 
das ist schade und bitter. kann mir vorstellen das in vor-und nachsaison eher unproblematisch ist. eine italienische gruppe hatte uns erzählt das sie von polizisten verjagd wurden weil sie kein ticket (?) haben? keine ahnung was die gemeint haben, waren auch schon lustig drauf und unser kollege der mit denen geredet hatte sowieso *gg*!

das mit dem verbot von wildcampen ist sowieso voll ... a da könnte ich mich so ärgern drüber


----------



## bern (17. April 2015)

@rzOne20 soweit ich den ausführungen unseres kollegen folgen konnte (den lass ma nimmer einsam und allein am flussufer - zuviel schlechte gesellschaft dort!) sind die italiener lediglich geschimpft worden, weil sie kein paddelticket hatten. mit diesem ticket hätten sie auch dort schlafen dürfen. aber ohne gewähr, es gab ein paar schwachstellen in der kommunikation ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (17. April 2015)

ja stimmt, war irgend was mit paddlen...


----------



## zweiheimischer (17. April 2015)

genau aus den oben diskutierten gründen weichen viele ein- und auch die zweiheimischen ins liberalere westliche nachbarland aus ; einer soll dort ja schon um asyl angesucht haben, ... 

mir kommt vor, dass es in slo in den letzten jahren schön langsam aber sicher in richtung österreichische verhältnisse abdriftet.

ein paar beispiele meinerseits, alle aus den letzten monaten:
- ruhiger dezembertag, golte bei mozirje: slowenischer alpenverinsheinzi wird fast handgreiflich und setzt das befahren eines wanderwegs mit kindstötung gleich (ist ja beides verboten)
- dobrča bei tržič: halter kriegt herzanfall und packt die nazikeule aus (österreicher und deutsche sind alles...) erst nach der wahrnehmung, dass meine bessere 1/2 eh slowenische wurzeln und einen urslowenischen mädchennamen hat, ließ er uns weiterfahren... nicht ohne nun auch über die einheimischen biker zu schimpfen
- koroška: auch in der region eckt man öfter an, seitdem kommerzielle anbieter das gebiet für sich in anspruch nehmen. dementsprechend schauen auch einige trails aus, wobei hier auch die motocrosser aus der mežica-gang ihr scherflein dazu beitragen. wobei ich in der lage bin, die spuren der beiden fortbewegungsmittel zu unterscheiden.
- nanos, čaven: viele neue verbotsschilder, jäger, und pzs-ler maulen

im prinzip isses eh egal, ob man jetzt bilder postet (wenn mans ohne namen macht), vll ein bisserl ungeschickt (verzeih mir, günter) im soča thread, woanders ists wirklich tuttlegal. aufn monte nero zb (aus tarnungsgründen verwende ich den italiensichen namen des berges, insider wissen, was ich meine) werden nur wenige ihre bikes schleppen, denk ich. 

fakt ist, und das wissen leider nur wenige, dass biken auf trails auch in slo und hier auch abseits des NP triglav nach dem naturschutzgesetz grundsätzlich verboten ist. das befahren einer forststraße (gozdna cesta) ist hingegen erlaubt.


----------



## bern (17. April 2015)

@freiraus strenggenommen geht eure tour zu der komischen kapelle ja auch schon durch den NP. viel weiter waren wir auch nicht "drinnen". kann das sein, dass das eh nicht so streng genommen wird - zumindest im randbereich, wenn man das radl nicht grad auf den triglav rauftragt? teilweise sind die wege ja dort nur begeh-/befahrbar, weil ein paar narrische buam mit ihre motocrosser trailpflege betreiben.

egal, noch ein paar fotos, die gegend ist sowas von schön:


----------



## freiraus (17. April 2015)

Ja, in Slowenien gibt es Diskussionen über eine neue Regelung, die brauch es auch. Im Moment ist biken auf Trails mehr oder weniger verboten, es wird aber größtenteils geduldet. Das Problem sind weniger die Leute selbst, wie z.b forstbehöede. Alpenverein etc. Sondern die bestehende Gesetzgebung.

Unsere Tour zur Kapelle geht oben durch den Nationalpark, ja, wir habe aber alle Touren vor Veröffentlichung mit den lokalen Tourismusämtern abgestimmt, diese wiederum mit Nationalpark etc. Also sind die Touren "offiziell".

Da mtb aber in Slowenien immer noch etwas in den in den Kinderschuhen steckt gelten hier die umso mehr die trailrules!

Grüße


----------



## freiraus (17. April 2015)

p.s. Ob streng gehandhabt oder nicht liegt oft im Ermessen des zuständigen Rangers, generell gilt aber natürlich je weniger im Nationalpark unterwegs sind desto besser. Wie gesagt wird an der Öffnung einiger Trails gearbeitet, mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Und: außerhalb gibt es genug schöne Sachen;o)


----------



## rzOne20 (17. April 2015)

ist zwar offtopic: 

aber ihr glaubts doch nicht echt das es etwas bringt hier keine namen zu nennen von den jeweiligen bergen. ist doch voll plunzen! irgendwie ziehts mich grad bissl in die upmove mentalität.
am besten die trails mit MTB´s zuscheißen (sorry für die fäkalsprache). die behörden sollen wissen das das ein wirtschaftszweig ist. die tourismusverbände sollen sich stark machen.

i bin mir sicher das ich nicht der einzige MTB´ler bin der mehr sauft und frisst als 3 so karierte wanderer die eh mitn auto und gondl auffi foan. ergo mehr geld dort lässt. aber um das gehts gar nicht.

dürfen wir uns in mitteleuropa nicht mehr erholen. alles verboten. alles soll man nicht machen wenn man gut erzogen ist.

i find des geheim-getue von de vertrider und wie sie de olle halt nennen echt voll behindert!


so, i glaub des rauchen aufhören lässt meine hormone tanzen *gg*


also, ride on!


----------



## bern (17. April 2015)

@rzOne20 passt scho so, lass es aussi ;-)

bin mir ja auch net so 100% sicher was die "richtige" lösung ist.


----------



## freiraus (17. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ist zwar offtopic:
> 
> aber ihr glaubts doch nicht echt das es etwas bringt hier keine namen zu nennen von den jeweiligen bergen. ist doch voll plunzen! irgendwie ziehts mich grad bissl in die upmove mentalität.
> am besten die trails mit MTB´s zuscheißen (sorry für die fäkalsprache). die behörden sollen wissen das das ein wirtschaftszweig ist. die tourismusverbände sollen sich stark machen.
> ...



Da stimme ich dir - fast - zu. Allerdings in etwas gemäßigter Form ;o)
Slowenien hinkt ein wenig hinterher was den MTB-Tourismus angeht, aber es tut sich was. Das Interesse der lokalen Ämter/Veranstalter/Hotels etc. steigt, auch das der Biker. Ich sehe das da ich seit mehr als 15 Jahren mit dem MTB in Slowenien unterwegs bin und seit 7 Jahren immer wieder auf Messen und Veranstaltungen wie z.B. dem Argus Bikefestival für die Slowenen am Stand stehe. Biketourismus, egal ob MTB oder andere Formen ist eine große Chance für viele "schwächere" Gebiete in Slowenien, das pflanzt sich so langsam in die Köpfe ein.
Das Soca-Tal wird oft als positives Bespiel herangeführt, dank unserer Arbeit (ich weiss, Eigenlob..) und auch Dank der Arbeit der Locals wie z.B. unseres Guides Peter Dakskobler der u.a. das Soca-Outdoorfestival organisiert und z.B. mit Projekten wie Bike Alpe Adria Erfolg hat.
Also: wir hoffen auf das Beste. Es tut sich was!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## trailproof (17. April 2015)

Bitte nicht upmove!  Ich bin für Frieden und nicht Provokation...


----------



## trailproof (17. April 2015)

Wenn man nicht öfter in Slowenien ist (was ich von den 97% der deutschen User annehmen), kennt man einen Trail nicht an einem Bild. Bei uns Kärntnern ist das a bissl anders, richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (17. April 2015)

trailproof schrieb:


> Bitte nicht upmove!  Ich bin für Frieden und nicht Provokation...


ja stimmt schon, das ist fast bissl zu krass...
aber die geheimtuerei ... hmm ob das hilft weis ich halt auch nicht.


ps: hab den "nikotin-haben-will-schub" jetzt überstanden und bin wieder chillig *gg*


----------



## bern (17. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ....und bin wieder chillig *gg*


warst leicht grad beim andi?


----------



## rzOne20 (17. April 2015)

hihi, nein. seit sonntag trocken. des war ein "zuvielbierwoendausrutscher"


----------



## maxl007 (20. April 2015)

Hallo,

Wir wollen Ende Mai übers WE ins Soca Tal fahren.Wir haben bis jetzt Tour 13 (Kapela Bes) und Tour 19 auf den Matajur ausgesucht. Diese beiden Touren können wir von Kobarid aus starten und müssen nicht mit dem Auto wohin.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung, was man unbedingt fahren sollte?
Wir wollen so viel Trail-Anteil wie möglich und wenn es geht ohne Auto-Anfahrt 2 Touren in 2 Tagen.

Danke und LG


----------



## freiraus (20. April 2015)

Hallo,

Stol Nord oder Süd würden sich natürlich noch anbieten oder Planina Zaprikraj, kann man auch von Kobarid starten, hoch über Dreznica, zurück bei Trnovo über die Brücke und dann wie am Ende von Stol Süd auf Straße/runter zur Soca/Napoleon-Brücke, zurück nach Kobarid.

Ein Hinweis noch zu Kapela Bes:
Der Weg zur Kapelle ist leider wieder beschädigt aber, man kommt wohl durch - siehe Fotos Anhang. Er solle demnächst repariert werden. 

Grüße
Peter

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1817850]
	







[/URL]


----------



## scratty (20. April 2015)

trailproof schrieb:


> Hallo Scratty,
> 
> ...
> 
> lg Daniel



Hallo Daniel,
vielen Dank für Deine Tipps und Antworten! Sollte noch etwas sein, melde ich mich per PN. Wir freuen uns immer mehr auf die Tour.
LG


----------



## Waschbaer (25. Mai 2015)

Im Juli ist's wieder soweit und wir werden für 'ne Woche nach Kobarid fahren. Im Anschluss daran soll's für vier Tage nach Piran gehen. Hat jemand für letztere Destination vielleicht ein paar Tourentipps?


----------



## hzN (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Wir fahren Ende Juli ins Soca-Tal. Wollten in Kobarid übernachten und von dort aus Touren starten. Macht es Sinn zwischendurch nochmal die Unterkunft zu wechseln um noch eine andere Gegend zu erkunden? Das Buch vom Freiraus ist ja für das Soca-Tal ausgelegt. Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## vitaminc (4. Juni 2015)

Wir haben damals auch in Kobarid gewohnt ohne die Unterkunft zu wechseln, sondern sind für die jeweilige Tour von Borec oder Tolmin aus einfach mit dem Auto hingefahren. Nach 1 Woche sind wir nach Kroatien weiter, u.a. Ucka Gebirge..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2015)

Die Strecke von Kobarid nach Tolmin oder umgekehrt ist im Rahmen einer MTB - Tour problemlos mit dem Rad zu bewältigen, dafür muss man die Unterkunft nicht wechseln.


----------



## freiraus (18. Juni 2015)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Stol Nord oder Süd würden sich natürlich noch anbieten oder Planina Zaprikraj, kann man auch von Kobarid starten, hoch über Dreznica, zurück bei Trnovo über die Brücke und dann wie am Ende von Stol Süd auf Straße/runter zur Soca/Napoleon-Brücke, zurück nach Kobarid.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

gute Nachrichten: die obige Stelle auf Weg zur Kapela Bes ist wieder repariert!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Waschbaer (22. Juni 2015)

Mangels anderweitiger Wortmeldungen zitier ich mich mal selber:


Waschbaer schrieb:


> Im Juli ist's wieder soweit und wir werden für 'ne Woche nach Kobarid fahren. Im Anschluss daran soll's für vier Tage nach Piran gehen. Hat jemand für letztere Destination vielleicht ein paar Tourentipps?



Der Slavnik soll ja sehr lohnend sein. Nur sehe ich auf Google-Earth jede Menge Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten. Aber welche ist die trailtechnisch spaßigste? Die Diretissima auf altem Eselsweg nach Podgorje? Oder doch den Bergrücken entlang nach Nordwesten gen Kozina? Oder, oder, oder ...


----------



## freiraus (22. Juni 2015)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Mangels anderweitiger Wortmeldungen zitier ich mich mal selber:
> 
> 
> Der Slavnik soll ja sehr lohnend sein. Nur sehe ich auf Google-Earth jede Menge Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten. Aber welche ist die trailtechnisch spaßigste? Die Diretissima auf altem Eselsweg nach Podgorje? Oder doch den Bergrücken entlang nach Nordwesten gen Kozina? Oder, oder, oder ...



Schau mal nach Wanderweg Nr. 1.....aber bitte unbedingt Rücksicht auf Wanderer!

Ansonsten soll es bei Osp und in den Hügeln westlich davon ein paar schöne Trails geben. Auch bei Triest gibt`s ein paar feine Sachen, im Hinterland geht`s z.B auf den Kokos - einfach mal im Netz suchen.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Waschbaer (23. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Der 1er sieht tatsächlich richtig gut aus!

BTW: Zu Wanderern bin ich übrigens immer nett. Was das angeht, pflege ich tadellose Umgangsformen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. Juni 2015)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Mangels anderweitiger Wortmeldungen zitier ich mich mal selber:
> 
> 
> Der Slavnik soll ja sehr lohnend sein. Nur sehe ich auf Google-Earth jede Menge Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten. Aber welche ist die trailtechnisch spaßigste? Die Diretissima auf altem Eselsweg nach Podgorje? Oder doch den Bergrücken entlang nach Nordwesten gen Kozina? Oder, oder, oder ...



slavnik: podgorje - schotterstraße - gipfel (bewirtschaftete hütte) - um die grmada - prešnica - auf schotter- und nebenstraßen anch podgorje (gutes essen gibts bei der gostilna beim bahnhof), auffahrt schotterstraße, abfahrt leichter singletrail mit ein paar stüfchen

golič und kojnik: von podgorje über schotterstraßen via jampršnik auf die westseite des golič, über die wiese aufn gipfel, feldwege zum kojnik und trail ri podgorje. nette kurze tour mit leichten trails.

trst/trieste: val rosandra, alte eisenbahntrasse über pese/pesek aufn kokoš (hütte) und auf div trails ins val rosandra/glinšica.

osp: tinjan und socerb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (24. Juni 2015)

Klasse! Vielen Dank! Das sind jetzt schon mehr Tipps, als ich in 3,5 Tagen Piran abklappern kann. Je mehr ich mich mit dem Karst beschäftige, desto interessanter wird das Gebeit. Werd also noch mal wiederkommen müssen.


----------



## tonne99 (25. Juni 2015)

Hi, kennt jmd im Soca-Tal oder sonstwo in Slowenien ne verlässliche Möglichkeit, gute Bikes zu mieten?


----------



## freiraus (25. Juni 2015)

tonne99 schrieb:


> Hi, kennt jmd im Soca-Tal oder sonstwo in Slowenien ne verlässliche Möglichkeit, gute Bikes zu mieten?


http://www.positive-sport.com in Kobarid
z.B. Trek Remedy 7 / Fuel 5 / Slash 7


----------



## tonne99 (27. Juni 2015)

freiraus schrieb:


> http://www.positive-sport.com in Kobarid
> z.B. Trek Remedy 7 / Fuel 5 / Slash 7


Cool,  Danke! Wird mal ausgechecked 
Kennst Du die evtl. selbst? Zuverlässig?


----------



## freiraus (29. Juni 2015)

tonne99 schrieb:


> Cool,  Danke! Wird mal ausgechecked
> Kennst Du die evtl. selbst? Zuverlässig?


Ja, absolut zuverlässig - auch was Wassersportaktivitäten angeht zu empfehlen. Bietet auch bike-shuttle.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## flowbike (1. Juli 2015)




----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Juli 2015)

flowbike schrieb:


>



0:45, die fahrt über die wiese: no comment. 

vožnja na travniku... vsorno obnašanje.


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Juli 2015)

I sehs schon, de Schlagzeilen in der aktuellen "Wegefreitheitsdebatte": die wilden Mountainbiker, wie ein paar degenerierte Vollpfosten fahren sie alles nieder. Ohne Rücksicht auf verluste ...


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Juli 2015)

ich kenne den großteil der trails (ich meine hier die natürlichen) auf dem video und bin seit jahren dort unterwegs.

in letzter zeit, nachdem auch in den östlicheren regionen von slo biken kommerziell angeboten wird (mit shuttle und guides) sehen manche der wege aus, dass der sau graust. spitzkehren werden hemmungslos abgeschnitten, tiefe bremsrillen, vor jeder und in jeder kurve mehr als deutliche spuren der wegzerstörung. die meisten wege sind alte bauern- und versorgungswege, jagdsteige, die von einheimischen wanderern liebevoll instand gehalten werden, oft auch unmarkierte wege. nicht zuletzt sind sie so flowig. ich hatte da schon diskussionen, klar sind die leute dort sauer, wenn ihre schönen wanderwege von rudeln geshreddert werden.

wobei ich hier nicht nur einen teil der mtb-kollegen verurteile, leider gibts nach wie vor (meist einheimische jungs) motocrosser, die noch viel mehr flurschaden anrichten. deren spuren sind aber leicht von mtb spuren zu unterscheiden und rechtfertigen keinesfalls fragwürdige fahrmanöver der mtb-fahrer.

nochmal, in slo ist die rechtslage nicht auf unserer seite, nur werden wir hier eben nicht so verfolgt wie zb in einigen regionen österreichs. fakt ist aber, mit solchen videos (auch wenns der bauer erlaubt hat...) machen wir uns keine freunde.


----------



## flowbike (1. Juli 2015)

Willkommen in Deutschland, das Land der Dauernörgler und Hobbypessimisten. Da fahren ein paar Biker über eine nicht gemähte Wiese.
Meint ihr, wenn der Bauer da mit seinem Mähwerk drüber fährt, geht's der besser?
Laßt doch mal die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Juli 2015)

1. ich bin kein deutscher. und nicht mal ganzer österreicher.
2. es ist nicht nörgelei, wenn man verlangt, das verhalten anzupassen.
3. die nutzung der wiese des bauern als seine lebensgrundlage mit dem befahren mit bikes zu vergleichen, zeugt von echtem verständnis.

weitere argumente spar ich mir, schad ums tippen...


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juli 2015)

Ist doch immer das gleiche Problem. Wer im "normalen" Leben dumm, gedankenlos etc..ist, der behält diese Eigenschaften auch auf dem jeweiligen Fahrzeug bei. Wer sich aber dann durch so ein Verhalten langfristig u.a. seine eigene Geschäftsgrundlage entzieht, für den finde ich kein passendes Eigenschaftswort mehr.


----------



## trailproof (1. Juli 2015)

Wir sind auch schon lange in dem Gebiet unterwegs, ist ja ein Katzensprung, und immer auf eine rücksichtsvolle, wegschonende Fahrweise bedacht. Ja, die Wege sehen immer schlechter aus, aber das tun sie auch bei uns in Österreich. Die Zahl der Biker nimmt immer mehr zu, viele haben keine gute Technik, das sieht man dann eben. Nicht umsonst ist die Wegefreiheits-Diskussion in letzter zeit wieder aufgeflammt...

Die beiden Jungs hier können aber eindeutig fahren und ich finde den Film gut gemacht. Man weiß auch nicht ob sie nicht eventuell sogar von den Regionen oder dem Land in der Produktion unterstützt wurden. Auf alle Fälle hatten sie einen einheimischen Guide, und wenn mir ein Local mit Firma sagt da kannst du fahren, dann vertraue ich ihm auch (überall kennt man sich dann ja doch nicht so gut aus wie in AUT, SLO oder Südtirol). Hier ist es wenigstens ein Einheimischer der sein Shuttle den Berg hinaufkutschiert und kein deutsches Unternehmen wie am Gardasee oder Finale.

Es ist halt ein großer Zwispalt zwischen Umweltschutz, Respekt und dann doch wieder Bewerbung einer Region um Touristen anzulocken...


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. Juli 2015)

eh, aber das mit der wiese hätten sich die jungs sparen können. denn nicht nur wir biker sehen diese videos. man muss ja nicht alle fettnäpfchen betreten.

ansonsten ist das video eh klasse. und slo hat sich sicher mehr tourismus und beachtung verdient. aber eben aber...


----------



## freiraus (2. Juli 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> eh, aber das mit der wiese hätten sich die jungs sparen können. denn nicht nur wir biker sehen diese videos. man muss ja nicht alle fettnäpfchen betreten.
> 
> ansonsten ist das video eh klasse. und slo hat sich sicher mehr tourismus und beachtung verdient. aber eben aber...



Da stimme ich zu, gerade weil ja auch ein Veranstalter mit im Boot ist bzw. war. Da fehlt mir ein wenig die Vorbildwirkung die man gerade als Veranstalter haben sollte.
Dass sich Slowenien mehr Beachtung bzgl. (MTB)Tourismus verdient hat sehe ich auch so, mit der gesetzlichen Regelung für MTB stehen Sie sich nur leider selber im Weg. So musste der für diese Wochenende vorgesehene Marathon am Soca-Outdoorfestival abgesagt werden. Aber es tut sich was - solche Probleme haben im Moment eher die gegenteilige Wirkung: Viel Presse und Sympathien für die MTBler.
Das die Wege leiden stimmt zum Teil, allerdings haben wir z.B. Wege im Soca-Tal für unsere Touren ausgesucht, die vorher so gut wie gar nicht genutzt wurden. Dass da nun Spuren zu sehen sind ist dann die logische Folge. Und gerade im Soca-Tal sind es in den letzten 2 Jahren die lokalen Biker die die Wege pflegen, unterhalten und zum Teil neu freilegen. 

Grüße
Peter


----------



## laimer83 (2. Juli 2015)

Servus in die Runde. Erst mal ein Lob für die hilfreichen Infos in diesem Thread. Leider habe ich nix über brauchbare Wanderkarten gefunden. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?

Starten morgen Abend für das WE Richtung Kobarid um die ersten Trails im Soca-Tal unter die Stollen zu nehmen (geplant: 2 von 3 --> entweder Tour 11, 13 od. 20). Wird wohl gut warm werden, dann macht der Sprung ins kalte Nass noch mehr Spaß 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## freiraus (2. Juli 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde. Erst mal ein Lob für die hilfreichen Infos in diesem Thread. Leider habe ich nix über brauchbare Wanderkarten gefunden. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?
> 
> Starten morgen Abend für das WE Richtung Kobarid um die ersten Trails im Soca-Tal unter die Stollen zu nehmen (geplant: 2 von 3 --> entweder Tour 11, 13 od. 20). Wird wohl gut warm werden, dann macht der Sprung ins kalte Nass noch mehr Spaß
> 
> ...



Die hier ist eigentlich die aktuellste:
http://mapfox.de/9780008646301.php
Diese 2 hier decken das Gebiet ab, bis auf Touren auf der Italienischen Seite:
http://mapfox.de/3838803140077.php
http://mapfox.de/3838803140084.php
für die Italienische Seite (Monte Joanaz, Matajur):
http://mapfox.de/TAB25_41.php

Frohes Schwitzen!
Grüße
Peter


----------



## h.jay (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
im September planen wir unseren ersten Trip ins Soca-Tal. Wir haben zwei Wochen Zeit und möchten gerne das Soca-Tal erkunden.
Der MTB Führer ist bestellt, aber ich wollte hier einfach schon mal nach Tips fragen.

Wir sind mit Wohnwagen unterwegs und suchen deswegen auch schöne Campingplätze in der Nähe der Touren. 

Habt ihr zwei, drei Standorte die wir unbedingt anfahren sollten. Tourentipps sind auch gerne gesehen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## trailproof (21. Juli 2015)

Hi,

Sehr gute Zeitwahl. September passt von den Temperaturen sehr gut. Zwei Wochen sind auch mehr als genug. 

Camp Kovač in Bovec
In Česoča gibt's noch einen Platz direkt beim Fluss 
Camp Lazar in Kobarid

In Tolmin hab ich noch nicht Station gemacht, der Ort gefällt mir aber auch am wenigsten. Bei zwei Wochen könnt ihr noch Richtung Most na Soči fahren und dann über Idrija zurück. Eine Nacht am Wocheiner See (Bohijnsko Herero) zahlt sich auch aus...

Eigentlich sind alle am Fluss gelegenen Camps toll. Kannst sie dir ja ansehen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (21. Juli 2015)

Jezero soll's heißen


----------



## h.jay (21. Juli 2015)

den See muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Evtl kann man da ja auch noch ein paar Tage relaxen dran hängen. 
Schon mal vielen Dank für die Tips

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h.jay (4. September 2015)

Kennt jemand den Camping polovnik in bovec oder den Chalets koren in kobarid?


----------



## der12te (5. September 2015)

Die Chalets von Koren in Koarid kann ich auf jeden empfehlen, echt schöne Holzhäuser!


----------



## Mecka-Joe (5. September 2015)

Ja das kann ich bestätigen.

Gruß Joe


----------



## the_real_iflow (28. September 2015)

Wir fahren die ersten zwei Oktoberwochen in die Nähe von Tolmin. Wer Bock hat auf gemeinsames Touren, bitte melden!

Viele Grüsse,

Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (6. Oktober 2015)

Zum Einrollen gestern zwei Drittel von Kolovrat I gefahren. Dabei festgestellt, dass die gps-Daten nicht mit der Tourenbeschreibung in Ausgabe 3 übereinstimmen. Nun ja, ich bin im "alten" Trail gelandet, von dem leider nichts mehr übrig ist. Komplett mit Ästen dicht. Der Hangrutsch ist noch nicht mal schlimm, bei regelmässiger Trailnutzung wäre da schnell wieder eine Trasse. Allerdings waren ganz unten in der Sektion gerade zwei (übrigens sehr nette) Bauern dabei, quer über den Weg einen Zaun zu errichten. Dieser Pfad dürfte also Geschichte sein.
Was mich am meisten am zugelegten Trail frustriert hat, war mein Eindruck, dass mit einer Motorsäge und einem Nachmittag Zeit der Trail wieder super fahrbar wäre. Das ist wohl der Preis für die Wahl von wenig begangenen Trails im Bike-Guide.

@freiraus Sehr schön gemachter Führer! Gibt es inzwischen auch einen Update der gps-Daten? Oder ist Kolovrat I eine der wenigen Abweichungen von den gps-Tracks und ich habe gestern einfach nur Pech gehabt?

Viele Grüsse,

Wolfi


----------



## freiraus (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Wolfi,

ich hoffe Ihr seid noch ein paar schöne Touren gefahren.
Das mit Kolovrat I tut mir leid, da haben wir aber tatsächlich versäumt den aktuellen track online zu stellen - wird noch nachgeholt! Es sollte aber auch die einzige Abweichung sein. Teilweise sind die Tracks auch etwas älteren Datums und daher nicht so genau wie mit heutigen Geräten möglich.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Boris73 (2. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre nächsten Sommer ein paar Tage nach Bled und bin auf der Suche nach Touren mit Singletrails (also nicht nur Waldautobahnen etc.), die ca. 30 km und 900 Hm haben ;-)

Ich stehe mit meinem Womo auf dem Campingplatz in Bled am See und würde gerne von dort aus starten.

Hat jemand Tipps für mich?

Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## Tom:-) (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Slowenienkenner,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer schönen Unterkunft für unseren Familienurlaub (2Erw, 2Kind w. 7+9) im August 2016. 
Ich habe schon einiges durchforstet, bin aber noch nicht so recht fündig geworden. Berge gewünscht.

Hier unsere Suchkriterien:
- Halbpension, geräumige Zimmer, ideal ein eigenes Schlafzimmer für die Kinder
- Abwechslung und Spielmöglichkeiten für die Mädels, ideal wären Tiere und eine Bademöglichkeit in unmittelbarer Umgebung, gerne Bauernhof
- spannende Wanderungen für Mami (gerne alpin), und schöne Biketoureni für Papi im nahen Umfeld
- Kosten +/-2,5-3K für 14T, gerne günstiger, wir brauchen keinen Luxus.

Hat jemand einen guten Tipp?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Dezember 2015)

Schau dir mal die Gegend um den Bohinj See an http://www.bohinj.si/en.
Am besten direkt um den See. 
Die Gegend weiter vorne im Tal um den See bei Bled ist schon wieder sehr teuer.

Ist zwar alles Gebiet des Triglav Nationalparkes, aber du kannst da trotzdem schöne Touren fahren. Bikebergsteigen und 100% Singletrail wirst du dort aber nicht machen können, da im Nationalpark ein Bikeverbot gilt.


----------



## freiraus (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Pri Kafolu in Prapetno bei Tolmin wäre mein Tipp. Es gibt auch Apartments, Halbpension meines Wissens auch.
http://www.visit-soca.com/de/unterkunft/ferienhöfe/2012041216282968/Ferienhöfe/
Mit Baden ist`s etwas schwierig da saukaltes Wasser aber in knapp einer Stunde ist man auch mal an der Adria-Küste.
Biken, wandern, ein paar Tiere und gastfreundlicher geht`s eigentlich nicht.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Tom:-) (8. Dezember 2015)

Danke Masterlenin und Peter


----------



## RonaldHeinzson (4. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen, 
meine bessere Hälfte und ich fahren an Pfingsten für eine Woche ins Soca Tal. Wir residieren bei Kobarid. Sicher geplant ist die Tour 13. Weitere Runden werden wir uns noch aus dem (übrigens gelungenen) Führer raussuchen.
Ich denke, ich werde mit meinem bike (Propain Tyee) vielleicht sogar "überdimensioniert" unterwegs sein. 
Meine Freundin fährt ein Hardtail. Mit dem wird sie mir bergauf vermutlich davon gehen. Stellt sich aber die Frage, ob auch sie mit Fun den Berg runter kommt, oder ob ihr sogar empfehlt, dass sie sich vor Ort ein Bike leiht!? Klar sagen manche zurecht, dass es nicht auf das bike sondern den Fahrer ankommt und mann auch mit nem Hardtail überall runter kommt, aber sie ist kein Profi....

Wäre nett, wenn der ein oder andere da schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und Lust hat, sie hier mitzuteilen.


----------



## trailproof (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo. 
Wir sind oft in dem Gebiet unterwegs und guiden dort auch. Da war vom Hardtail bis zum Enduro alles dabei. Es kommt halt wirklich darauf an wie man fährt. Meiner meinung nach kann man auch mit dem HT alles fahren, aber langsamer und "anders", "sauberer". Lustig ist es schon mit dem Fully. Ob sie aber mit einem fremden Bike besser zurecht kommt? Ihr könntet ja beides probieren...
Limitierender Faktor ist oft auch nicht die Schwierigkeit, sondern Nässe, etc.


----------



## freiraus (4. Februar 2016)

RonaldHeinzson schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> meine bessere Hälfte und ich fahren an Pfingsten für eine Woche ins Soca Tal. Wir residieren bei Kobarid. Sicher geplant ist die Tour 13. Weitere Runden werden wir uns noch aus dem (übrigens gelungenen) Führer raussuchen.
> Ich denke, ich werde mit meinem bike (Propain Tyee) vielleicht sogar "überdimensioniert" unterwegs sein.
> Meine Freundin fährt ein Hardtail. Mit dem wird sie mir bergauf vermutlich davon gehen. Stellt sich aber die Frage, ob auch sie mit Fun den Berg runter kommt, oder ob ihr sogar empfehlt, dass sie sich vor Ort ein Bike leiht!? Klar sagen manche zurecht, dass es nicht auf das bike sondern den Fahrer ankommt und mann auch mit nem Hardtail überall runter kommt, aber sie ist kein Profi....
> ...



Hallo,

Ihr könnt das ja mal auf der Tour 13 ausprobieren, die kann man gut mit Hardtail fahren, das erste steilere Stück von der Kapelle wird deine Freundin vermutlich schieben - auch mit Fully. Bei nassen Bedingungen bzw. Regen würde ich aber 1, 2 Tage warten sonst wird`s rutschig.
Auch gut zu fahren wäre Planina Razor v.a. der obere Teil, auch der Trail vom Mrzli vrh ist eigentlich (ab dem Wald) nicht so schwer, dort gibt es wenig Steine, er ist nur ein bißchen steiler (als Auffahrt evtl. die flachere Variante über Vrsno, sonst fährt dir deine Freundin mit dem Hardtail davon). Dann gäb`s da noch Matajur I mit Variante auf dem Sent. 736....und und ;o)
Falls Ihr doch ein bike leihen wollt kann ich Euch Positive Sport in Kobarid empfehlen.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonaldHeinzson (4. Februar 2016)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Schonmal vielen Dank für das schnelle feedback.


----------



## steff76 (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

wir (Famile mit 2 Kindern) planen momentan unseren Sommerurlaub und das Soca Tal würde dabei in Frage kommen.
Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps bzgl. Unterkunft (von Fewo bis Hotel).

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## salatbauchvieh (4. Februar 2016)

Ich muss dieses Thema hier unbedingt aus meiner Watchliste entfernen, so viel Fernweh kann einem Menschen nicht gut tun....


----------



## freiraus (8. Februar 2016)

Wir sind wieder auf der f.re.e in München!
Von Freitag bis Sonntag könnt Ihr uns am Stand von Slowenien/Soca-Tal antreffen.
Wir halten auch Vorträge zum Thema "Transslowenien" auf der Fahrradbühne in Halle B6, die Termine sind:
Donnerstag 11.2. um 17:30 Uhr
Freitag 12.2. um 11 Uhr
Samstag 13.2. um 12:30 Uhr
Sonntag 14.2. um 10:30 Uhr

Bis dann 
Peter


----------



## Michael_MTB (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal nach Slowenien fahren.
Die letzten Jahre war ich am Gardasee, Hochpustertal und im Vinschgau unterwegs und möchte jetzt gern von Slowenien verzaubert werden 
Vom 20.06. - 30.06. werde ich in Kranjska Gora sein.
Das Buch von @freiraus über das Socatal habe ich mir auch schon gekauft und werde einige Touren daraus fahren.
Gern würde ich aber auch direkt von Kranjska Gora starten.
Hat einer von euch auch Tips von hier evt. auch mit GPS Tracks?

Besten Dank vorab
Michael


----------



## trailproof (10. Februar 2016)

Von Kranjska Gora aus gibt es einige nette Touren zur Kärntner Grenze oder auch grenzüberschreitend.
Einige wurden im letzten Bike beschrieben. Aber Achtung: zwei ihrer Touren (Vrsic Pass)verlaufen im Nationalpark = No Go. Habe ihnen dazu auch einen Leserbrief geschrieben (vor allem weil sie "Fahrverbot ignorieren" angeführt haben). Sowas einer riesigen Leserschaft zu empfehlen...


----------



## freiraus (10. Februar 2016)

Zu den Touren in der bike: Unverständlich - vor allem da Locals beteiligt waren.
Am Vrsic muss man aber unterscheiden zwischen Nord- und Südseite: der obere Teil auf der alten Passstraße von Kranjska Gora hoch ist mittlerweile "legal", der Trail auf der Südseite zur Soca-Quelle nicht. Denn dort ist nicht nur Nationalpark sondern man befindet sich in der Kernzone des Nationalparks. Wie es mit den Trailpassagen im Norden im Mittelteil aussieht weiss ich nicht - eher nicht ok. 
Richtung Karwanken gibt es wie schon geschrieben auch schöne Touren, z.B. Tromeja/Dreiländereck, Dovska Baba usw.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Michael_MTB (13. Februar 2016)

danke für die Tips, könnt ihr mir sagen welche Bike ausgabe die Strecken enthält?


----------



## trailproof (13. Februar 2016)

12/15
Online Webcode #28431


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Februar 2016)

freiraus schrieb:


> ... mittlerweile "legal", *der Trail auf der Südseite zur Soca-Quelle nicht.* ...
> 
> Grüße
> Peter



Hallo Peter,

im Anhang findest du einen Basecamp-Ausschnitt. "Oben" ist der Vrsic-Pass, von dem ein blauer Track zur Soca-Quelle führt. Geht's um den Abschnitt, wenn du von "nicht legal" sprichst? Das ist der Track aus der Bike ... der rote Track ist die Straßenabfahrt.

Da wir im Juli und September mit Gruppen unterwegs sind und Asphalt natürlich möglichst vermeiden wollen, hatten wir gedacht, mit diesem Weg zur Soca-Quelle eine Alternative zur Straßenabfahrt gefunden zu haben. Wenn der Weg natürlich nicht legal ist, wäre das schade ...

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## freiraus (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

Ja das ist der Trail.
Ich kann nur an euch alle appellieren bzw. Euch bitten dort nicht zu fahren.
Ich habe mich die letzten Tage auf der Messe mit slowenischen Freunden und Kollegen unterhalten, sie sind alle nicht begeistert über die Veröffentlichung in der bike, so etwas ist kontraproduktiv zu den aktuellen Bemühungen mehr Wege im Nationalpark für MTB zu öffnen.
Wir fahre. Mit unseren Gruppen auch die Strasse - ich bin kein asphaltfan aber es macht tatsächlich Spaß dort zu fahren und man kann den Ausblick genießen ;o)

Danke & Grüße
Peter


----------



## trailproof (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo Stefan.

Ja, das ist genau der Weg. Nationalpark Kerngebiet, also verboten.
Leider.
Genau mit Gruppen sollte man da aber Vorbild sein...

Daniel
trailproof.com


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Februar 2016)

... ich weiß, die Straße kenne ich ja. Ist halt mit einer Gruppe im Verkehr immer etwas schwierig, zumal es ja auch viele Serpentinen bis ins Tal sind. Aber wenn die andere Strecke nicht legal ist, kommt sie auch nicht in Frage. Wir wollen uns Slowenien als MTB-Spot ja auch nicht kaputt machen ...

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Stefan


----------



## freiraus (24. Februar 2016)

....wer war noch nicht da wer will noch hin?
Nach dem Video bestimmt alle ;o)
Und für alle die schon mal da waren ist es eine schöne Erinnerung und macht Lust auf´s wieder hinfahren:


----------



## steff76 (8. März 2016)

Hallo,

kann jemand einen Campingplatz empfehlen, wir planen momentan unseren Sommerurlaub im Soca Tal mit dem Womo.
Camp Lazar (http://lazar.si/) gefällt uns eigentlich schon ganz gut. Gibt es noch weitere heiße Tips, gerne direkt am Wasser.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (9. März 2016)

Hi. 

Lazar oder Koren (gegenüber). Freunde waren oft im Camp Villi (oder so ähnlich, von Kobarid etwas flussabwärts). 

Auch in Bovec gibt's einige direkt am Fluss. Kommt auf die Touren an, wo ihr steht


----------



## freiraus (9. März 2016)

Ja, Lazar, Koren oder Vili:
http://www.camp-vili.si/german/campsite.htm

Grüße
Peter


----------



## m4chen (14. März 2016)

Spargel schrieb:


> ...wenn ich da allein an den Panoramaweg (621) über dem Raccolanatal (liegt in Italien) zum Montasch denke, da dürften sich die Pflanzenausrupferbiker mal so richtig austoben, zu gemein zugewachsen wie der vor neun Jahren war - bei jedem zweiten Schritt dachtest du da, daß da einer von hinten zieht.  Da hätten die Wanderer ausnahmsweise mal nix dagegen...
> 
> (Nö, damals war ich noch kein Offroadbiker und es ist schon eine Zeit her, aber ich glaube nicht, daß der Weg mal in eine Top-Trail-Liste kommt, die Landschaft und die riesen Gumpe genießt man sicher besser zu Fuß.)
> 
> ...



... leider gibt es das Problem mit dem Bewuchs auf einem Teil vom 621ser im Raccolanatal nicht mehr: vorletzten Sommer ist ein Abschnitt einem Waldbrand zum Opfer gefallen. Aber zum Glück gib es noch viele wunderschöne einsame intakte  Trails in den Seitentälern des Kanaltals!


----------



## RonaldHeinzson (26. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ist zwar ein bike Forum, aber vllt kann mir einer von euch mit einer Info/ Erfahrung aushelfen. Wir haben eine Unterkunft in Kosec, oberhalb von Kobarid, am Fuße des Krn. Wir sind eine Woche vor Ort und wollen auch ein oder zwei Tage wandern gehen.
Kann man den Berg(gipfel) "erwandern" also sind kein Klettersteig oder ähnlich anspruchsvolle Wege nötig? Oder muss man da Mitte Mai noch mit Schnee rechnen und man kann die Planung ohnehin bleiben lassen?

Grüße, Ronny


----------



## trailproof (26. April 2016)

Hallo. 
Ja, geht zum Wandern. Ist im Winter auch eine Skitour. Uneinsichtige Kollegen probierens auch mit dem Bike... Verboten, da Nationalpark. 

Wegen Schnee check doch die Webcams.


----------



## RonaldHeinzson (26. April 2016)

Jo danke für die zackige Rückmeldung. 
Nee, mit dem bike halten wir uns schön an den Führer. Bei 30 vorgeschlagenen Touren gehe ich davon aus, dass wir vier- fünf Touren für die Woche finden. Und ich denke, wenn wir uns an die Routen halten, machen wir ja nix verbotenes!?


----------



## trailproof (26. April 2016)

Diese Touren sind ja mit dem Tourismus abgesprochen. Denke da ist alles in Ordnung. Hat @freiraus ja gut gemacht


----------



## freiraus (28. April 2016)

RonaldHeinzson schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ist zwar ein bike Forum, aber vllt kann mir einer von euch mit einer Info/ Erfahrung aushelfen. Wir haben eine Unterkunft in Kosec, oberhalb von Kobarid, am Fuße des Krn. Wir sind eine Woche vor Ort und wollen auch ein oder zwei Tage wandern gehen.
> Kann man den Berg(gipfel) "erwandern" also sind kein Klettersteig oder ähnlich anspruchsvolle Wege nötig? Oder muss man da Mitte Mai noch mit Schnee rechnen und man kann die Planung ohnehin bleiben lassen?
> 
> Grüße, Ronny



Hall oRonny,

wandern auf den Krn geht, ja, nur nicht wenn zu viel Sonne bzw. gut schützen - der Aufstieg ab Planina Kuhinja ist kpl. baumfrei.
Es gibt auch einen "Rundweg" - von Planina Kuhinja auf den Krn, vom Gipfel Ri. Südwest zum Sattel Batognica und weiter zum Jezero v Luznici (kleiner See) unterhalb des Skofic, von dort runter zur Alm Leskova und zurück zur Planina Kuhinja. 

Und ja, die Touren aus unserem Buch sind "legal" bwz. mit den Betroffenen abgestimmt. Bis jetzt gab es auf jeden Fall keine negativen Reaktionen.

Viel Spaß & schöne Grüße
Peter

p.s. Kranjc in Kosec? Die können euch auch gute Tipps bzgl. Wandern geben!


----------



## RonaldHeinzson (28. April 2016)

Hallo Peter, danke für den Tipp. Sind hier untergebracht: http://www.turizem-kranjc.si/de/index.html . So langsam steigt die Vorfreude.. noch zwei Wochen


----------



## freiraus (28. April 2016)

Gute Wahl! Nette Unterkunft und das Panorama von dort oben ist super.

Viel Spaß
Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiree1991 (28. April 2016)

Hallo Peter, ( natürlich auch an trailproof und an alle die sich im Soca tal auskennen!),

Ich bin zwar neu in diesem Forum, aber seit 2012 "regelmäßig" (zumindest 1 Woche pro Jahr) im Soca Tal mit dem Bike unterwegs und besitze die 1. Ausgabe eures SlowenienFührers- sehr gelungen - großes Kompliment!.
Dieses Jahr planen wir  eine Bikewoche ab 28.5. im Soca Tal.
Vor 2 Jahren war ich im Sommer vom Mt Joanez auf dem Sent. 744 unterwegs (Tour14), dort waren alle Bäume durch Eisregen im FJ umgestürzt und es war fast kein durchkommen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Rückmeldungen, ob dieser Sent 744 wieder befahrbar ist?
Ihr habt im neuen Führer - glaube ich- eine Änderung der Abfahrt vom Kolovrat (Tour 25) eingebaut - wie verläuft die neue Abfahrtsvariante denn bzw. kann man auch die alte fahren/ welche ist empfehlenswerter (hab leider ein Download Problem der ROuten...)?
in der Bike Zeitschirft 7/2014 (glaub ich) wird eine Tour mit Bahnbenutzung + Umrundung/ Abfahrt vom Slatnik empfohlen, lohnt die sich abfahrtstechnisch?  kann die mit den Trails vom Matajur I (Sent.736), II  (Sent 749) und der Abfahrt von der Planina Zaprikaj (Tour 7) mit halten?
Zu guter letzt, ist die Abfahrt über den Stol - Rücken gradewegs bis nach Kobarid runter immer noch verboten für Biker, d.h. muss man vorher immer noch nach rechts über den grobschrottigen Trail nach Sedlo abbiegen?
ich weiss , ziemlich viele frage, aber ihr würdet mir mit einer Antwort sehr weiter helfen...

Gruss Mats - mit viel Vorfreude aufs Soca Tal !


----------



## freiraus (29. April 2016)

Hallo Mats,

zum Sent. 744 liegen mir keine aktuellen Infos vor aber ich frage mal unsere Freunde im Tal. Da es ein markierter Weg ist vermute ich aber, dass dort inzwischen aufgeräumt wurde.

Die "alte" Abfahrt vom Kolovrat ist wohl im Mittelteil leider nicht mehr fahrbar, die neue verläuft auf dem Alpe-Adria-Trail. Dazu muss man nach dem ersten Teil der Abfahrt über die Straße und über die Leitplanke, dann dort runter, oberhalb von haus zur Straße und nochmal kurz hoch zum unteren Teil - den Track hänge ich an.

Die Tour aus dem bike-Magazin ist auch von uns - sie ist sehr lohnenswert! Ich würde behaupten Sie kann abfahrtstechnisch mithalten. Die Abfahrt lässt sich in 3 Teile unterteilen: Oben schöner Trail mit Serpentinen, dann kurz runter schieben, dann flowiger Mulatiera (ähnlich wie oberer Teil von Planina Razor), unterer Teil netter Trail durch Wald (ähnlich Mrzli vrh).
Auch die Auffahrt auf der Südseite verläuft auf einem schönen Trail, mit tollen Ausblicken.
Hier gibt es noch eine Variante mit Auffahrt von Podrbrdo: http://www.bike-alpeadria.com/en/mountain_trails/2014051916044301/

Die Abfahrt vom Stol nach Kobarid ist immer noch tabu, ja. Aber am runterfahren kann ich natürlich niemand hindern ;o)

Schöne Grüße
peter

p.s. hochladen GPX klappt leider nicht - bitte kurze email, dann schicke ich Sie dir


----------



## tiree1991 (29. April 2016)

Hallo Peter,
 dank für die rasche Antwort. Dann brauch man in podrbrdo ja gar nicht erst in den Zug zu steigen, oder ist die auffahrt vom Norden deutlich eindrucksvoller? -Zur Zeit Bei den Schneemengem ja eher nicht...;-).
Ist die querung der Straße bei der kolovratabfahrt bei einem Brunnen? Da stand ich nämlich letztes Jahr und bin nicht über die Leitplanke sondern dann die Asphaltstraße weiter runter gefahren...
Die gpx Daten wären sehr hilfreich, meine Email: [email protected] , vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß Mats


----------



## tiree1991 (29. April 2016)

Hallo nochmal, 
 welche Karten könnt ihr für die Region  empfehlen? Die slowenische von den Julischen Alpen West 1:50.000 taugt m.e. Nicht wirklich, gibt es bessere bzw. genauere? Was ist z.b. Mit den Tourist and Bike Maps, die in der Bike empfohlen wurden ? Und wo kann man die bekommen? Die Tourist Info in Kobarid scheint damit etwas überfragt....
Gruß Mats


----------



## freiraus (29. April 2016)

tiree1991 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> welche Karten könnt ihr für die Region  empfehlen? Die slowenische von den Julischen Alpen West 1:50.000 taugt m.e. Nicht wirklich, gibt es bessere bzw. genauere? Was ist z.b. Mit den Tourist and Bike Maps, die in der Bike empfohlen wurden ? Und wo kann man die bekommen? Die Tourist Info in Kobarid scheint damit etwas überfragt....
> Gruß Mats


die hier:
http://mapfox.de/9780008646301.php
und Tabacco 041 für die italienische Seite
http://mapfox.de/TAB25_41.php

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MatSmy (29. April 2016)

freiraus schrieb:


> die hier:
> http://mapfox.de/9780008646301.php



Gibt es die auch vor Ort zu kaufen?
Wir fahren spontan zum Paddeln & Biken hin und bei mapfox kann man nur per Banküberweisung bezahlen.
Da ist die Karte bis Mittwoch niemals hier :-(


----------



## tiree1991 (1. Mai 2016)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Gibt es die auch vor Ort zu kaufen?
> Wir fahren spontan zum Paddeln & Biken hin und bei mapfox kann man nur per Banküberweisung bezahlen.
> Da ist die Karte bis Mittwoch niemals hier :-(



Ich hab die Karten jetzt bei Map fox bestellt, wobei die italienische zzt nicht lieferbar ist. Ich habe von der Tourist info Kobarid sehr viel infos über Bikerouten zugemailt bekommen, zusammen mit einer Karte, die aber nicht wirklich brauchbar ist. Ob man vor ort gute Karten kaufen kann, weiss ich nicht.  aber mit z.b. OSMand + Slowenien - Karte auf dem smartphone und den Routenbeschreibungen aus dem führer (s.o., mtb-slowenien.de) + gpx dateien kommt man meist recht gut zurecht.
Dann viel SPass!
Und an Peter:  Hat jetzt doch geklappt, die Kolvrat GPX Dateien runter zu laden, sollte also klappen mit der TOur. Dank nochmal.  Info von dem Sent 744 wäre super, wenn du was hörst.

Gruss Mats


----------



## freiraus (2. Mai 2016)

tiree1991 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Karten jetzt bei Map fox bestellt, wobei die italienische zzt nicht lieferbar ist. Ich habe von der Tourist info Kobarid sehr viel infos über Bikerouten zugemailt bekommen, zusammen mit einer Karte, die aber nicht wirklich brauchbar ist. Ob man vor ort gute Karten kaufen kann, weiss ich nicht.  aber mit z.b. OSMand + Slowenien - Karte auf dem smartphone und den Routenbeschreibungen aus dem führer (s.o., mtb-slowenien.de) + gpx dateien kommt man meist recht gut zurecht.
> Dann viel SPass!
> Und an Peter:  Hat jetzt doch geklappt, die Kolvrat GPX Dateien runter zu laden, sollte also klappen mit der TOur. Dank nochmal.  Info von dem Sent 744 wäre super, wenn du was hörst.
> 
> Gruss Mats



Guten Morgen,

ob es genau die Karte vor Ort gibt weiss ich nicht genau, es gibt aber eine ganz gute im Tourismusbüro in Kobarid und Tolmin bzw eine andere in Bovec zu kaufen. Alternativ auch mal an Tankstellen schauen, die haben auch oft Wanderkarten im Angebot. In Tolmin gibt´s auch eine Buchladen an der Hauptkreuzung im Ort (an der Ampel)

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo nochmal,

wir waren vorletzte Woche an der Küste bei Triest und Koper/Izola und Piran unterwegs auf Trailsuche - und sind fündig geworden!
Ein super Revier für Frühjahr/Herbst, mit vielen schönen Tourenmöglichkeiten mit Meerblick, und das nur ca. 5 Autostunden von München entfernt. Wir sind gerade dabei ein Tourenangebot vorzubereiten, vorab könne wir auch gerne eine individuelles Angebot für Gruppen erstellen.
In einer der nächsten Ausgaben der "bike" wird auch ein von uns verfasster Artikel erscheinen, mit 3 Touren zum nachfahren und vielen schönen Fotos ;o)
Wer vorab schon ein paar (Amateur)Fotos anschauen möchte - hier gibt es ein Album: https://www.facebook.com/Freiraus-177372715708186/

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiree1991 (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Peter,
trails mit Meerblick klingt spannend, v.a. weil ich meist 1-2 Wochen im Jahr in Pula in Istrien verbringe, da könnte man dort ja mal vorbei schauen...
In euren Download-gps Dateien habe ich neu die Tour 4, MTB- Park Kanin entdeckt - ich dachte, das wäre ein alter verlassener Park der kaum noch befahrbar ist - aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt !?! auf you tube findet man dazu ja nur alte Videos von ca. 2010.  Wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die Touren ? und eher Park mit sprüngen etc oder auch vernünftige Trails? ist das was zum "warmfahren" für den ersten Tag, um danach längere Touren zu machen?  und fährt eigentlich die Seilbahn wieder (Das soll nicht heissen, dass wir die benutzen wollen;-))? die letzten Jahre war die ja ausser Betrieb...
Gruss Mats


----------



## freiraus (2. Mai 2016)

tiree1991 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> trails mit Meerblick klingt spannend, v.a. weil ich meist 1-2 Wochen im Jahr in Pula in Istrien verbringe, da könnte man dort ja mal vorbei schauen...
> In euren Download-gps Dateien habe ich neu die Tour 4, MTB- Park Kanin entdeckt - ich dachte, das wäre ein alter verlassener Park der kaum noch befahrbar ist - aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt !?! auf you tube findet man dazu ja nur alte Videos von ca. 2010.  Wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die Touren ? und eher Park mit sprüngen etc oder auch vernünftige Trails? ist das was zum "warmfahren" für den ersten Tag, um danach längere Touren zu machen?  und fährt eigentlich die Seilbahn wieder (Das soll nicht heissen, dass wir die benutzen wollen;-))? die letzten Jahre war die ja ausser Betrieb...
> Gruss Mats


Hallo,

bitte die Daten für dritte Auflage nochmal runterladen - da wurde heute dran gearbeitet, kurzzeitig war der Wurm drin.
Bikepark Kanin war ich lange nicht mehr, weiss nicht wie der Zustand ist. Gondel wurde angeblich verkauft bzw. wird repariert...
Die Abfahrt war/ist dreigeteilt, eine Mischung aus leichteren Trails, Trail mit Nortshore Elementen und steinigem unteren Teil wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die Abschnitte konnten man einzeln befahren da die Forststraße immer wieder gekreuzt wird.

Warmfahren? mmh. Kommt drauf an...

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MatSmy (2. Mai 2016)

Welche der Touren ist denn die mit dem größten Fahrspaß?

Fahrspaß an dieser Stelle definiert mit:
Viel bergab, hoher Trailanteil, flowig.
Technisch leicht bis mäßig.


----------



## McFly77 (23. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen,

eigentlich war unser Plan 1 1/2 Wochen in Bovec zu urlauben und dort an einem 5 tägigen Kanukurs teilzunehmen, allerdings hat meine Partnerin eine schlecht abheilende Sehnenscheidenentzündung an der sie schon seit Wochen rummacht, daher sind wir uns nicht sicher ob ihr rudern Probleme macht.

Es sollte also ein Alternativprogramm her, radeln klappt bei ihr problemfrei jedoch nicht gerade die beste Kondition und auch das Fahrkönnen beschränkt sich auf typische Flowtrails.

Seit Weihnachten habe ich den MTB Führer von freihaus und wollte mir jetzt passend für unseren Standort in Bovec passende Touren aussuchen. Hat irgendjeman Erfahrungen welchen Touren man aus diesem Führer empfehlen kann, besonders mit dem Hinblick, dass ich eventl wegen Platzmangel mein MTB zu Hause lassen würde und lieber den Crosser mitnehmen würde, sodass ich mich noch ein wenig auf Aspahltstraßen austoben kann.


Auch würde es mich interessieren welchen Küstenabschnitt ihr empfiehlt, falls wir von Bovec doch noch ein paar Tage ans Meer möchten.


----------



## RonaldHeinzson (23. Mai 2016)

Hatten trotz eher durchwachsenem Wetter eine wunderbare Woche im Soca Tal! der Führer hat uns drei spaßige Touren möglich gemacht. Da wir auch noch wandern und raften waren, müssen die restlichen Touren nachgeholt werden ;-)

 

 

 
Fotos stammen von der Tour "Stol Süd". Die doch recht anstrengende Auffahrt hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Herrliche Aussichten, eine nette Begenung mit vierbeinigen Einheimischen und natürlich eine tolle Abfahrt (die alten rumpeligen Karrenwege machen richtig Spaß) waren die Plagerei über den Schotter wert.


----------



## burki111 (23. Mai 2016)

Da ich ab Sonntag auch mal eine Woche in Bovec verbringen werde, stellt sich für mich als Soca-Neuling die Frage nach den Perlen aus den 30 Touren.
Da ich mit AM und Rennrad anreise, werden sich je nach Wetter 4-5 MTB-Touren ausgehen.
Dabei mag ich durchaus längere und mit einigen Höhenmetern gespickte Ausfahrten, wobei der Asphalt- (leider ist das bei vielen Vorschlägen nicht so) niedrig und der Trailanteil (S3 ist ok) doch höher sein sollte.
Was sind denn unter diesem Aspekt (klar Landschaft ist natürlich auch sehr wichtig) die Perlen?
Geplant sind bisher die Touren 4, 7, 16 und 19...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (23. Mai 2016)

Bei der 7 auf jeden Fall mehr Zeit einplanen, als angegeben.
Würde ich auch nur bei sicherem Wetter empfehlen.
Teilweise fehlt da deutlich was an Weg (siehe Foto) und bei starkem Regen muss man da nicht unbedingt unterwegs sein.
Die Abfahrt ist teilweise schon nicht ganz einfach (sehr steile und enge Spitzkehren in einem Hang mit beachtlichem Gefälle).
Wir haben 7,5 Stunden gebraucht, hatten aber auch einen größeren Zwischenfall unterwegs und haben dann einen großen Teil der Abfahrt geschoben. Außerdem halt auch mal ab und an ne kleine Pause gemacht, Fotos geschossen und die Tour genossen und nicht im Wettkampf-Modus durchgeballert...


----------



## RonaldHeinzson (24. Mai 2016)

Ach du Scheiße, sollte da n Weg sein?


----------



## bandman (24. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage zu den Touren im Freiraus Tourenführer und den GPS Daten (wir sind ab Do in Kobarid): die Nummer zu den Touren im Download (3. Auflage) stimmen nicht mit den Nummern im Buch (3.Auflage) überein, aber ansonsten stimmen die Angaben für die jeweilige Tour im GPS mit Buch Roadbook überein, richtig ?
Danke !
Servus, Mat


----------



## freiraus (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Bei den Download ist leider der Wurm drin, wird schnellstens behoben.
Solange bitte Daten der 2ten Auflage runterladen! + Tour 25 der dritten Auflage, dann passt`s ;o)

Und ja, da sollte eigentlich ein Wege sein - nicht breit aber mehr Weg als auf dem Foto....danke für das Foto, ich gebe es mal an die Locals weiter, vielleicht können sie die Stelle zumindest etwas absichern.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MatSmy (24. Mai 2016)

Bei starkem Regen dürfte es an dieser Stelle sehr gefährlich sein.
Wer weiß, wann da die nächste Schlammlawine abgeht.

Generell ist die Tour sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
An einer Stelle ist der aufgeweichte Weg unter meiner Freundin weggebrochen und sie ist den Abhang hinunter gestürzt!
Einige Meter hat sie dabei zurückgelegt...

Man ist da schon irgendwann ziemlich weit weg von jeglicher Zivilisation und dort jemanden mit einer größeren Verletzung abtransportieren zu müssen stelle ich mir nicht so einfach vor.

Naja. Es ist jedenfalls alles noch gut ausgegangen.
Der Führer ist insgesamt gut gemacht und hat uns einen schönen und abenteuerlichen Tag ermöglicht.
Einzig die reine Asphalt-Tour ärgert mich ein wenig - ob sowas in einem MTB-Führer eine Daseinsberechtigung hat ist aus meiner Sicht zumindest diskussionswürdig.
Auch hätte ich es gut gefunden, wenn man, wie das bei Wanderwegen in den Alpen auch üblich ist, die Zeiten nach oben rundet.
Wenn man dann schneller ist, ist das nicht so tragisch. Wenn man sich dann aber nach den persönlichen Bestzeiten anderer orientiert, dann kann das auch schnell mal schief gehen.
Natürlich könnte man das selbst im Kopf für sich machen, aber dafür muss man es vorher halt wissen.
Bin es von meinen Hochtouren anders gewohnt.


----------



## Staanemer (24. Mai 2016)

Sind noch genauere Infos verfügbar? Welche ist denn die "Asphalt Tour"?

Bin gerade dabei mich in den Tourenguide einzulesen (den ich recht teuer finde, wenn ich das mal sagen darf) um mich zu entscheiden, ob ich in das Socatal fahre.
Natürlich hab ich nichts gegen familienfreundliche Touren, ich persönlich bevorzuge aber etwas anspruchsvolleres Gelände bis S3, gerne auch mal S4, zur Not laufe ich ein Stück. Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## MatSmy (24. Mai 2016)

Ist im Führer drin. Keine Ahnung welche Nummer.
Wirst du schon finden...

Den Preis finde ich in Ordnung.
So ein Guidebook zu erstellen ist enorm viel Arbeit und ich finde sowas gehört auch entsprechend entlohnt.
Ist halt auch kein Kletterführer fürs Frankenjura, der eine Auflage im 5-stelligen Bereich hat.

Der Support ist sehr freundlich und schnell.

Und Slowenien ist absolut immer eine Reise wert!
Ich kann demnächst auch nochmal ein paar mehr Bilder posten...
Fahre seit über 10 Jahren immer wieder an die Soca.


----------



## RonaldHeinzson (24. Mai 2016)

Jo dem kann ich mich auf jeden Fall anschließen. Wir waren zu ersten, aber ganz bestimmt nicht zum letzten mal dort! Schon alleine weil wir auf den Matajur wollten, aber uns ein Gewitter nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat


----------



## freiraus (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Datendownload ist jetzt für die dritte Auflage korrigiert - sorry nochmal.

Tour 8 / die Asphalttour ist die Tour auf den Mangart, die Straße ist im Moment noch gesperrt wegen Schnee. Und ja, kein Trail, kein Schotter aber landschaftlich wie ich finde einmalig. Auch schön mit Rennrad/Trekkingbike/Crosser zu fahren. Es gäbe dort auch Trailabschnitte aber leider Nationalpark.

Wegen dem Preis: Wir sind ein Micro-Verlag mit einem Buch im Angebot, da sieht die Preisgestaltung evtl. anders aus als bei Großverlagen.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## bandman (24. Mai 2016)

Danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen, Peter, perfekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (28. Mai 2016)

Ja, genau diese übergreifenden Antworten finden sich seit Anfang des Themas. Schön ist es dort und eine Reise wert, jedoch leider keine Details. Daher meine Frage nach genaueren Infos.

Den Guide habe ich jetzt durch (darf man "Führer" sagen? Finde Guide blöd...), der widerspricht sich schon etwas.

Besonders verwirrt bin ich von den Angaben der Streckenschwierigkeit im Führer. Zuerst liest man, dass es ja keine allgemeine Einteilung für Streckenschwierigkeiten gibt.
Dann führt der Führer die Level 1-5 ein, jeweils durch die Anzahl der abgebildeten Helme in der jeweiligen Tourenbeschreibung gekennzeichnet. Anschliessend erwähnt man, dass keine Level 5 Touren beschrieben sind. Irgendwie hätten dann vier Helme gereicht, oder?
Danach wird dann ergänzend auf die allgemeine Single Trail Skala hingewiesen, folgend, dass die Level 1-5 sich von S0 bis maximal S2 bewegen.

Ok, das heisst jetzt, es geht von Level 1 bis 5, also S0 bis S2, wobei Level 5, demnach S2 nicht im Führer beschrieben ist.

Zusätzlich würden mir die Hütten für die Pausen fehlen.
Da lassen sich aber mit Sicherheit noch etwas deftigere Touren mit Hütten-Pausen vor Ort mit einer Wanderkarte planen, oder?

Ich möchte das nicht schlecht reden, es ist nur: ich kann nicht viel Urlaub nehmen und muss daher gut planen. Die Anfahrt ist weit über 800 km.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Zusätzlich würden mir die Hütten für die Pausen fehlen.
> Da lassen sich aber mit Sicherheit noch etwas deftigere Touren mit Hütten-Pausen vor Ort mit einer Wanderkarte planen, oder?



Die Hüttendichte ist generell geringer als in Österreich oder Italien. Und auf keinen Fall sollte man sich darauf verlassen, das die (wenigen) vorhandenen Hütten auch geöffnet sind.


----------



## burki111 (29. Mai 2016)

Bin heute nach Bovec angereist und bin dann auch gleich noch die Tour 4 gefahren.
Aber: Sowohl die Weiterfahrt ab Pkt. 13 als auch die Trailabfahrt ab Pkt. 16 sind laut Schildern verboten.

 
Die Trails empfand ich rel. fordernd, wobei bei meiner Abfahrt ein heftiges Gewitter tobte und die Schmiere selbst die Hängebrücken anspruchsvoll machten.

Apropos Hüttentouren: Lies halt mal diesn Thread etwas aufmerksamer durch.
Die Nationalparks (mit entsprechenden Hütten) sind fürs MTB tabu und sonst (das ist ja gerade der Reiz dieser Gegend) ist das Socatal eben nicht so übererschlossen wie z.B. der österreichische Teil.


----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin die Tour 4 länger nicht mehr gefahren, das mit den Schildern ist mir neu. Es gab in der Vergangenheit dort mal Probleme mit einem lokalen Grundbesitzer, evtl. ist das das Resultat. Ich frage mal beim Chef vom Tourismusbüro in Bovec an, er ist ein Freund von uns.

Mit den Hütten stimme ich Dir zu - es gibt nur wenige außerhalb des Nationalparks und gerade das macht den Reiz aus. Wenig Wanderer, wenig Almwirtschaft, dadurch auch wenig Hütten. Also Essen und vor allem Trinken einpacken.
Die einzige Hütte die zuverlässig geöffnet ist ist die Planina Razor (Tour 27). Ansonsten am ehesten Planina Kuhinja (Tour 13), am Wochenende in der Regel die Dom na Matajure (Touren 18/19/20) und Refugio Pelizzo (Tour 20 - evtl. auch unter der Woche).

Zur Einteilung in unsere Levels:
Wir haben die Bewertung mit der ersten Auflage eingeführt, wir haben damals alle Touren unter einander bewertetet. Damals gab es noch Level 5 (Helme), da der Bikepark am Kanin enthalten war. Mit der dritten Auflage ist Level 5 "verschwunden", da ein Teil der Tour 11/Dreznica zum Forstweg wurde. Es gibt nun mal keine allgemein gültige Level-Einteilung wie z.B. beim Klettern, daher haben wir die Singletrailsskala als Orientierungspunkt verwendet.
Die Bewertung gilt für trockene Bedingungen, dass aus Level 4 schnell mal 5 wird hast, Du burki111, anhand von Regen erleben können.

Schöne Grüße
Peter

p.s. @Staanemer: wenn Du mir verrätst WELCHE Detailinfos Du noch brauchst kann ich Dir evtl. weiterhelfen


----------



## Staanemer (31. Mai 2016)

Nein, Danke sehr. 

Das waren schon die wichtigsten Details, die ich brauchte.


----------



## vitaminc (31. Mai 2016)

freiraus schrieb:


> Die Bewertung gilt für trockene Bedingungen, dass aus Level 4 schnell mal 5 wird hast, Du burki111, anhand von Regen erleben können.



Jupp, so auch die Treppen auf Tour 9 (Valle di Pradolino), wenn es da richtig geregnet hat werden die Stufen zum richtigen Spaß.. evtl. Baron 2.5 oder nen SuperTacky vorne drauf.

Matajur bin ich damals auch in der feinsten Schlammmatsche/seife runter, mein MountainKing war hinten permanent dicht. Wenn ich nochmal anreisen sollte, dann hätte ich definitiv mind. Intermediates dabei, andererseits wäre es eh besser an solchen Tagen lieber einfachere Touren zu wählen!


----------



## freiraus (31. Mai 2016)

....Valle di Pradolino ist ja auch ein Amphibienlehrpfad ;o)
Und ja, die Touren am Matajur und auch die Tour Kapela Bes brauchen mind. einen Tag zum abtrocknen sonst wird´s rutschig und die Wege leiden. 
Ganz gut bei Nässe/nach Regen zu fahren: die Tour Planina Razor oder auch Mrzli vrh.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## burki111 (31. Mai 2016)

Da es heute nicht mehr ganz so stark regnete (ab 12:00 aber wieder Starkregen) bin ich heute gemütlich die Tour 7 (Planina Zaprikraj) gefahren bzw. die halbe Abfahrt runtergestiefelt.
Das ist auf jeden Fall kein Tipp für nasse Verhältnisse...
Schon bei der Anfahrt (bin direkt in Bovec gestartet) musste ich hüfthoch einen Bach queren:
 
Kurz vor der Abfahrt wartete ich noch vergeblich ein Ende des Starkregens ab:
 
und auch unten an der  Soca war jedes Würzelchen eine Qual:
 
Mal sehen, ob ich hier noch weiter mache oder doch lieber abbreche, denn geduscht hab ich jetzt wirklich genug.


----------



## freiraus (31. Mai 2016)

....tapfer, tapfer!
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall für den Rest deines Urlaubs besseres Wetter!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Juni 2016)

btw, fürn threadtitel und für weitere ortsangaben (wer halt will) schenk ich euch ein paar hatscheks:

č, Č wie "tsch"
š, Š wie "sch"
ž, Ž wie "dsch"

die üblichen tastenkombis geben hier im forum leider sonderbares her : alt 269 sollte č ergeben, rauskommen tut: ♪


----------



## burki111 (2. Juni 2016)

So, jetzt hab ich genug von der Nässe und dem Matsch.
Heute früh kurz zum Stol über die Kriegsstraße (wirklich sehr flach, d.h. da bin ich von den Dolomiten ganz andere Kaliber gewohnt) und dank dem üblichen Regen kaum ins Schwitzen gekommen:
 
Oben Sicht um die 50 m und durch den Dung zur wirklich netten Hütte:
 
Der eigentliche Trail dann ein Sturzbach und auch zu Fuss nicht ohne.
Unten dann sogar ein Hauch von Sonne:
 
Allerdings in Kobarid dann wieder verstärkter Regen.

Werde aber wohl (im Frühjahr oder Spätherbst/Weihnachten) nochmals die Gegend besuchen, aber dann keinesfalls wieder in Bovec (ist mir einfach zu touristisch) absteigen.


----------



## knogi (25. Juli 2016)

Komme grad von einem verlängertem WE in Kobarid zurück. Super Wetter und super Touren. 

Kleiner Hinweis:
Wir sind unter anderem auch Tour 24 Planina Pretovc gefahren. Hier war allerdings der letzte Trail (ab dem Aussichtspunkt, Wegpunkt 16 glaub ich) nicht mehr fahrbar weil er total zugewachsen war. Wir sind ein ganzes Stück runter in der Hoffnung dass es besser wird, haben uns dann allerdings fürs wieder rauftragen entschieden.


----------



## tiree1991 (25. Juli 2016)

Wir waren in der "regenwoche" 28.5.-3.6. In kobarid.  28.5. Noch Bei Sonne matajur 736 genial . Anschließend Kolovrat 1 stark zugewachsen im Mittelteil.  29.5. Planina zaprikaj / golobar runter nach Bovec genial - dann kam sintflutartiger regen. 30.5.bike Pause.  31.5. Mrzli vrh Richtung kapela bes -im Anstieg zur letzteren wegen Gewitter abgebrochen.  1.6. Wegen weiter schlechten Wetters im soca Tal zum nanos Plateau im vipava Tal gefahren -genial.  2.6. Schöne Tour im resier tal (-C.  Nichiurasch oder so). Am 3.6. Matajur über meist 749 nach san pietro mit leider noch nassem Untergrund eine ziemliche Rutschpartie. Wir waren zu 4 unterwegs. Trotz des recht schlechten Wetters und kleineren Verletzungen  ( rippenbruch und schürfwunden ) eine tolle Woche. Euch viel Spaß beim entdecken.  Wir sind auch der meinung-gerade die Einsamkeit machts aus-wenn ständigirgendwo Hütten und  Seilbahnen sind und Horden von Wanderern oder andern Bikern unterwegs wären, wäre es nur halb so gut! . Gruß mats


----------



## burki111 (25. Juli 2016)

Na, dann habt ihr die gleiche Regenwoche wie ich genutzt.
Hatte drei Paar Schuhe dabei, die einfach nicht mehr trocken wurden, so dass ich nach der vierten MTB-Runde und einer RR-Runde abgebrochen habe und auf dem Rückweg in den (auch feuchten) Dolomiten noch eine Tour durchzog.
Wo ward ihr denn in Kobarid untergebracht?
Bovec war jetzt nicht so ganz mein Fall, aber das Socatal ruft schon gewaltig nach einer trockeneren Wiederholung.


----------



## tiree1991 (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo burki
Wir haben im Pri brizjak mitten in kobarid gewohnt, toll renoviertes altes Haus. Zu finden unter  " luxury slovenia holiday houses " .War für uns mit 4 Personen  reichlich Platz. Ist für 6 Personen mit 3SZ und 3Bädern.  In kobarid gibt's aber viele auch einfache Unterkünfte in apartments oder pensionen auch in der umgebung, z. B. Suzid -wer es ruhig mag... und natürlich auch Camping direkt an der soca. Auf jeden Fall ist kobarid der ideale Ausgangspunkt für bike touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

freut mich, dass Ihr trotz dem mäßigen Wetter Spaß hattet!

Eine Frage bzw. ein Hinweis an alle:
Uns wurde von einem Leser berichtet, dass er auf Tour 5 (Vas Na Skali) von einem Nationalpark-Ranger gestoppt wurde (bei Start der Variante/Abfahrt). Auch auf Tour 4 soll es ab und zu Probleme geben bzw. ein Verbotsschild. Wem ist schon ähnliches passiert bzw. wer hat ein Schild gesehen und evtl. fotografiert?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Deleted348593 (27. Juli 2016)

Vor dem in der Beschreibung nur kurz erwähnten Tragestück der Tour 7 sollte deutlicher gewarnt werden: an 4 Stellen muss definitiv getragen und balanciert werden, da der Pfad jeweils ein paar Schritte lang nur handbreit Trittfläche bietet. Ohne irgendeinen Halt für die Hände und 3x mit sicher fatalem Ausgang aufgrund der ausgesetzten Hanglage ist das echt nur was für starke Nerven und gute Artisten!

Uns begegneten gut ausgerüstete und erfahren scheinende Wanderer, die schon ohne Gepäck und mit Stöcken nicht weiter wollten...


----------



## tiree1991 (27. Juli 2016)

Das ist doch der Übergang planina zaprikaj zur golobar auf der Tour 7?! Also wir haben die Tour und auch diese passage sehr gemocht und ich  fand sie persönlich nicht sehr gefährlich . Ich finde allerdings auch gipfelbiken gut und das bike mal längere Passagen tragen völlig okay, wenn man dann mit einer super abfahrt belohnt wird...


----------



## freiraus (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ja tragen oder schieben musste man da schon immer aber das sieht zugegebenermassen übel aus.
Das war schon mal besser...danke für die Fotos.
Ich werde mal bei unseren Bekannten im Tourismusamt anfragen ob das geplant ist den Weg etwas zu sanieren wobei das bei den Gegebenheiten dort nicht leicht ist.
Der Weg ist ja auch Teil des "pot Miru" = Weg des Friedens.

Schöne Grüße
Peter

p.s. vor ca. 10 Jahren sash das noch so aus


----------



## Deleted348593 (27. Juli 2016)

tiree1991 schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Übergang planina zaprikaj zur golobar auf der Tour 7?! Also wir haben die Tour und auch diese passage sehr gemocht und ich  fand sie persönlich nicht sehr gefährlich . Ich finde allerdings auch gipfelbiken gut und das bike mal längere Passagen tragen völlig okay, wenn man dann mit einer super abfahrt belohnt wird...


Über die Lebensgefährlichkeit der Passagen kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht streiten: zumindest an zwei der vier Stellen dürfte ein Fehltritt zum unkontrollierten Absturz um deutlich mehr als 10hm führen, und auch an einigen breiten Wegstrecken fällt der laubbedeckte Hang steil auf senkrechte  Abgänge hin ab. Und ich glaube das ganz gut beurteilen zu können da ich gerade vor ein paar Wochen in einem weitaus flacheren Bachbett nach einem Ausrutscher überrascht war, wie schnell und vor allem weit es abwärts gehen kann! Und schieben war hier nirgends mehr eine Option.

Dass es mit alpiner Erfahrung und Trittsicherheit trotzdem machbar ist steht außer Frage, und es mag ja persönlich auch Freude bereiten solchen Nervenkitzel zu haben.

Aber dem gemäßigten Tourenfahrer sollte man als Warnung dennoch mitgeben dass nach der ersten noch weitere kritische Passagen kommen um eine realistische Umkehrentscheidung fällen zu können.


----------



## burki111 (27. Juli 2016)

Nunja, als so dramatisch sehe ich die paar Passagen jetzt nun nicht an.
War da ja Ende Mai bei anhaltenden Starkregen unterwegs und hab mein Bike dort keinen einzigen Meter getragen.
IMHO sollte man von MTBlern schon ein Mindestmass an Trittsicherheit erwarten.
Ganz anders sah es bei mir z.B. über Weihnachten mit fetten Blankeis im Valsugana aus, vorallem wenn man dann nur mit Grödeln und ohne Pickel mit dem Bike unterwegs ist...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Juli 2016)

Danke an sukano! Wenn jemand eine Warnung ausspricht, muss man ja nicht immer gleich alles verharmlosen, mancher ist froh drum. Wem das zu heikel ist, der wird sich dann wohl für andere Touren entscheiden, gibt ja genug.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. Juli 2016)

ein gewisses mass an trittsicherheit schadet nie, aber es ist die frage wie man das vermittelt. der (ebenso in der schwierigkeitsbewertung) typische elitäre anspruch der bikebersteigerzunft ist mir etwas zuwider.

es ist immer alles relativ. jetzt zb, wo ich ein wenig gehandycapped bin, sehe ich stellen, die früher nicht mal realisiert worden mit vor angst offenen augen. vielleicht sollte man als ratgeber immer etwas relativiert denken.


----------



## tiree1991 (28. Juli 2016)

Wir waren zu viert an o.g. "schlüsselstelle" und haben einen unter uns der sehr vorsichtig und manchmal -Grad bei ausgesetzten passagen- auch nachvollziehbar  ängstlich ist. Und wir alle haben diesen Teil gut gemeistert. Würde uns auch eher als besonnen bezeichnen. sicher will ich hier nicht angeben, wie locker wir das gemacht haben, schon gar nicht "elitäre Ansprüche" erheben. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass wir uns dort in den Alpen befinden und darauf bezogen finde ich den Grad der "ausgesetztheit" überschaubar. Die Fotos sind doch gelungen und vermitteln einen guten Eindruck -aber für gut machbar halte ich das schon. Schließlich muss man dann ja bergab auch die engen und teils ausgesetzten Serpentinen überwinden.  Dafür ist das doch schon eine gute Übung. ..;-).


----------



## freiraus (28. Juli 2016)

In unserer Beschreibung findet sich im ersten Absatz ein Hinweis bzw. "Warnung" - Grundlage war noch der Weg wie auf unserem Foto oben, ich bin die Tour länger nicht mehr gefahren. Schmal war er schon immer aber auf dem Foto von sukano ist er geschätzt nur noch halb so breit.
Auf der Grundlage würde die Warnung in einer neuen Auflage etwas deutlicher ausfallen.

ich komme nochmal zurück auf das Thema von meinem Beitrag #1093
"Eine Frage bzw. ein Hinweis an alle:
Uns wurde von einem Leser berichtet, dass er auf Tour 5 (Vas Na Skali) von einem Nationalpark-Ranger gestoppt wurde (bei Start der Variante/Abfahrt). Auch auf Tour 4 soll es ab und zu Probleme geben bzw. ein Verbotsschild. Wem ist schon ähnliches passiert bzw. wer hat ein Schild gesehen und evtl. fotografiert?"

Danke & Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (28. Juli 2016)

Ich war am vergangenen Wochenende mit Freunden in Kobarid. Am Montag wollten wir noch die Tour 5 fahren. Da wir noch den Heimweg vor uns hatten, hatten wir beschlossen die Tour, wie im Führer beschrieben, ab zu kürzen. Beim Einstieg in den Trail wurden wir von einem Parranger aufgehalten und uns wurde erzählt, dass im Nationalpark ausnahmslos alle Wanderwege für Mountainbiker gesperrt sind und der Führer, o-ton Parkranger: gefaked ist.
Was ist davon zu halten?

Wir sind den trail natürlich nicht gefahren, da er mit 100.-€ pro Person gedroht hat.


----------



## freiraus (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo 

Habe die Lokals noch nicht erricht, daher habe ich mich noch nicht gemeldet.
Der Ranger hat nicht Recht - die Touren wurden ALLE mit dem lokalen Tourismuschef und von diesem wiederum mit dem Nationalpark abgestimmt.
Wir würden so etwas nicht schreiben wenn es nicht so wäre.
Vielleicht war das vor der Zeit des Rangers, wie gesagt, ich bin an der Sache dran, bis dahin ist es evtl ratsam die oberen Trailabscjnitte von Tour 4&5 zu meiden.

Grüße Peter


----------



## soulslight (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo Peter,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Ranger hatte gesagt, dass das für alle Bike- und Canyoningguides gelte und diese "gefaked" seien.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt das gut klären. Bei den Touren von Kobarid aus hatten wir keine Probleme, auch nicht mit Hüttenwirten, Wanderern oder auch Almlern.


----------



## sun909 (23. August 2016)

Moin,
wir planen zu zweit Mitte September nach Kobarid zu fahren. 

Ein paar kurze Fragen: 

1. Camping. Welcher der beiden Plätze (Lazar vs Vili) ist denn für einen kleinen Campingbus schöner? Und hat mehr Sonne? Abends kann es ja schon frischer werden...
2. Abweichungen Bike-Führer: Da ich schon seit Jahren ins Soca-Tal wollte, haben wir auch nur die 1. Auflage des Führers. Sind die GPS-Daten noch passend oder gibt es Touren von Auflage 1, die gar nicht mehr zu den GPS-Daten passen (sprich, neue Touren,die die gleiche Nr wie die alte tragen?)
3. Routenplanung: Wir sind gerne technischer (bis echtes S3) unterwegs, gibt es Stellen zum Stolperbiken, die empfehlenswert sind? Ggf. auch per PN... 

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!


----------



## freiraus (24. August 2016)

Hallo,

zu deinen Fragen:
1) beide schön, ich denke Vili ist etwas familiärer und hat mehr Abendsonne 
2) die Tournummern haben sich etwas geändert/verschoben da der Bikepark in Bovec rausgefallen ist. Die Daten sind eigentlich noch aktuell, bis auf Tour 25, da empfehle ich die aktuellen Daten runterzuladen. Tour 20 / Matajur III ist neu dazugekommen
3) die Frage gebe ich weiter...S3 gibt`s auf unseren Touren nur ein paar wenige Stellen - alle Touren mit 4 Helmen sind etwas anspruchsvoller

Grüße
Peter


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2016)

Hallo Peter, 
schon einmal vielen Dank für die Info!

Wir suchen in der Tat die anspruchsvollen Sachen, darf auch mal was zu tragen dabei sein, das stört nicht. 

Mal schauen, wenn ich eine Karte der Gegend vor Ort habe, was wir noch so finden 

Eine weitere Frage: 

Wir wollen danach weiter gen Italien. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass nicht jeder Grenzübergang für Touristen zulässig ist. Mein Navi sagt mir, dass ich von Kobarid nach Udine über die Straße 102 "neben" dem Matajur bzw. dann auf italienischer Seite über die SS54 fahren soll. 

Ist das ein Grenzübergang, den man benutzen darf/kann?

Leider habe ich keine Infos dazu bei ADAC und Konsorten gefunden...

grüße


----------



## mw.dd (29. August 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wir wollen danach weiter gen Italien. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass nicht jeder Grenzübergang für Touristen zulässig ist.



Italien und Slowenien gehören zum Schengen-Raum. Grenzübergänge, die zwischen Einheimischen und Touristen unterscheiden darf es da eigentlich nicht geben.


----------



## sun909 (29. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Italien und Slowenien gehören zum Schengen-Raum. Grenzübergänge, die zwischen Einheimischen und Touristen unterscheiden darf es da eigentlich nicht geben.



...das wäre beruhigend. Hatte die Info mit den Übergängen "ausschließlich für Italiener/Slowenen" hier aus dem Thread, als ich mir brav die 45 Seiten durchgelesen habe 

Grüße


----------



## freiraus (29. August 2016)

Hallo,

es gab tatsächlich kleine Grenzübergänge vor Schengen die nur für Einheimische passierbar waren. z.B. der Grenzübergang bei Robisdisce/Tour zum Monte Ioannez. Aber das ist Vergangenheit....

Und falls Ihr anspruchsvolle Sachen sucht schaut mal in der Karte die Wege um den Kanin an, dann auch eher nach Italien/Sella Nevea Val Resia rüber.
In Richtung Nationalpark bitte eher nicht... 

Grüße
Peter

p.s Respekt, dass Du alle Seiten gelesen hast ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (8. September 2016)

Hallo,

*ein wichtiger Hinweis:*
wie bereits weiter oben berichtet ist der Abschnitt von der Planina Predolina zur Planina Golobar auf Tour 7 / Planian Zaprikraj im Bereich der Querung in sehr schlechtem Zustand, es besteht Absturzgefahr.
Nun ist er, wie uns berichtet wurde, offiziell gesperrt, im Moment gibt es leider keine Alternative.
Wir informieren Euch sobald sich dort etwas ändert.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. September 2016)

Beim Abzweig für den Trail auf Tour 4 steht tatsächlich ein Bikeverbotsschild. Nachdem wir an einem Sonntag unterwegs waren, haben wir es bleiben lassen.

Die Abfahrt der Stol-Nord Tour würde ich als verfallen bezeichnen. Der Weg ist im mittleren Teil total zugewuchert, sodass es schon schwierig ist, das Bike überhaupt durchzuschieben. Zudem liegt durch einen Steinschlag abschnittsweise sehr viel grobes Geröll rum, sodass an fahren erst wieder zu denken ist, wenn man an den "Forstweg" kommt. Die Abfahrt ist nicht mehr zu empfehlen, vor einigen Jahren mag das noch ein schönes Wegerl gewesen sein.


----------



## vitaminc (17. September 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt der Stol-Nord Tour würde ich als verfallen bezeichnen. Der Weg ist im mittleren Teil total zugewuchert, sodass es schon schwierig ist, das Bike überhaupt durchzuschieben. Zudem liegt durch einen Steinschlag abschnittsweise sehr viel grobes Geröll rum, sodass an fahren erst wieder zu denken ist, wenn man an den "Forstweg" kommt. Die Abfahrt ist nicht mehr zu empfehlen, vor einigen Jahren mag das noch ein schönes Wegerl gewesen sein.


Das war 2013 auch schon so, für mich ebenfalls keine so tolle Abfahrt, teils zugewachsen, viele große Brocken, ..
Matajur fand ich weitaus spannender.


----------



## Wbs_70 (20. September 2016)

Hallo,

kurzes Feedback zum Buch und den GPS Touren.
super!!!!! 
danke!

waren jetzt von Anfang September 8 Tage dort und sind im Bovec, Kobarid und Tolmin Gebiet versch. Touren gefahren.
Das Buch habe ich nur wenig benutzen müssen, die GPS Daten waren auch so gut aussagekräftig, die einzelnen Karten im Buch sind gut und schonen das Gewicht auf der Tour ;-)

Übergang planina zaprikaj zur golobar auf der Tour 7 - Thema - alles cool, sind wir auch gefahren / gegangen obwohl vorher am Eingang ein Bikeverbotsschild stand, wusste man ja nicht bis dahin, aber alles machbar, haben versucht so viel wie möglich zu fahren, ging auch mit den Fatbikes gut, bis auf 2 Kurvenstellen wie auf dem Foto letzte Seite hier - da wo der Hang schmal ist und man schieben muss, aber alles halb so wild, wer trittsicher ist brauch nix befürchten, der Rest bis zur verlassenen Minihütte war herrliches techn. Gewurschtel mit dem Bike, echte Herausforderung. Auch sonst war im Buch eine realistische Einschätzung der Schwierigkeit und Kondition am Start, fand ich gut, also für Fahrer welche viel fahren und auch techn. Fahren findet sich so einiges. Wir haben auch mal 2 kleine Touren in kobarid hintereinander an einem Tag gemacht, das war sogar fast noch schöner 

Aufgefallen sind mir aber auch die vielen Bikeverbotsschilder im Park oder am Rad vom Park udn auch auf den Touren aus dem Buch. Wir hatten aber nie Probleme mit Wanderern oder "Rangern" oder Bauern oder so, alles liebe Leute und alles ohne Probleme befahrbar.

n paar Bilder:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/


----------



## zweiheimischer (20. September 2016)

wirklich schöne bilder, aber in slowenien stiegl trinken?????????


----------



## freiraus (21. September 2016)

Hallo,

freut mich, dass Ihr eine schöne Woche hattet! Und wirklich schöne Bilder!

Zum Thema Verbotsschilder Am Rand vom TNP zitiere ich mal einen Freund vor Ort:
"there is a stupid mistake in the TNP law allowing biking within the most protected core area but not on the edge area of the park. Somebody made an unbelievable mistake and now it is nearly impossible to change it"
Unglaublich aber leider war.
Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass die Verbotsschilder auf unseren Touren bald wieder verschwinden...

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (21. September 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> wirklich schöne bilder, aber in slowenien stiegl trinken?????????



das stiegl bier bild ist Österreich am Kitz!

Slowenien gab's nur 
*Laško*, iss klar


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. September 2016)

ok in AT derfst die stiegl-laugen auch trinken...;-)


----------



## Heiko123 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einem Bericht über eine TransSlovenia in der letzten DAV-Zeitung, sind wir auf den Geschmack gekommen, die 2017 TransAlp dahin zu verlagern.

Von Villach nach Triest.

Die Herausforderung die ich nun habe ist, dass einige Mitfahrer dabei sind, die konditionell nicht so fit sind.
Soll heißen, die Tagesetappen sollten 40km/1300hm oder 55km/900hm haben, Trails in S0/S1.
(Da ist selbst die TransSloviena ligth zu heavy.)

Nun bin ich schon durch einige Webseiten/GPS-Tracks druch und sehe dort Tagesettappen mit satten 1600hm auch über mehrere Tage hintereinander.

Nun mal meine Frage hierzu:
Gibt es auch Möglichkeiten/Wege gewisse Höhenprofile zu umfahren, ohne dabei groß auf Teerstrassen zu landen?
Hat evtl. jemand einen Tourenvorschlag?

Danke und Gruss
Heiko


----------



## freiraus (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Heiko,

bei unserer "Transslowenien light" (selfguide) gibt es auch etwas kürzere/leichtere Alternativen, eine Ende in Triest wäre auch kein Problem.
Du kannst mich gerne per email kontaktieren.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Heiko123 (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

bin noch am planen und wollte jetzt doch den "Stol" mit einplanen.
Hierzu hatte ich vor, den schönen Wiesentrail auf dem Bergkam mitzunehmen und erst hinten runterzufahren.
Jetzt bekomme ich dort aber ein Gefälle von 23%.
Kennt jemand die Ecke, ob der Weg noch machbar ist als S1 oder ob ich lieber doch den breiten Weg gleich runter nach Sedlo planen sollte?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Januar 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> ... und wollte jetzt doch den "Stol" mit einplanen.
> Hierzu hatte ich vor, den schönen Wiesentrail auf dem Bergkam mitzunehmen und erst hinten runterzufahren.
> Jetzt bekomme ich dort aber ein Gefälle von 23%.
> ...



Der Weg hat im oberen Teil schon mind. S2/S3-Charakter, ist teilweise so steil, dass man die Bikes bei Nässe kaum runtertragen kann. Die Passage, die du hier in unserem Video-Kanal (Slowenien-Cross - von Bovec nach Kobarid; kurzer Ausschnitt im Wald) siehst, sieht wesentlich leichter aus als sie ist. Es geht aber - nur Not halt schieben. Das meiste ist nämlich sehr schön zu fahren, wenn man bis S2 beherrscht. Wie ist denn sonst dein Streckenverlauf?

Enjoy Your Ride!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Januar 2017)

... ups ... habe jetzt erst deine Karte gesehen... diesen Streckenabschnitt kenne ich nicht. Wir fahren vom Stol aus Richtung Trnovo - da gilt meine Beschreibung...
Sorry für die Verwirrung! 

Enjoy Your Ride!
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (2. Januar 2017)

OK, danke.
Dann plane ich mal den breiten Forstweg ein 
Habe einige Leute bei, bei denen hört ab S2 der Spaß auf, und der soll definitiv erhalten bleiben.

Ich stecke noch mitten in den ersten Planungen. Bin gerade von Villach nach Tolmin am Planen.
Dort soll es einen Tag Pause geben.


----------



## freiraus (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo Heiko,

der Weg ist im oberen Teil leider in schlechtem Zustand, viel Geröll und zugewuchert.
Leichter ist die alte Militärstraße vom Sattel Richtung Süden - und man hat schöne Ausblicke.
Alternativ nicht Ri. Süden nach Staro Selo sondern Ri. Trnovov. Da ist nur ein kürzeres Schiebestück dabei, dann kann man auf einen Forstweg bis zur Straße abfahren. Vorteil bei der Variante ist, dass einem die schöne Fahrt am Bergrücken nicht entgeht.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Januar 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich stecke noch mitten in den ersten Planungen. Bin gerade von Villach nach Tolmin am Planen.
> Dort soll es einen Tag Pause geben.


Vorsicht bei der Suche nach der Unterkunft - Finger weg vom Hotel Krn (absolut unterirdisch! Stand September 2016)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. Januar 2017)

Schätze ich das richtig ein, dass es für 2017 keine gute Idee ist, das Soca-Tal im Rahmen eines Alpencrosses zu queren?
Nach dem Stöbern in diesem Thread und auch in anderen Tourberichten ist beinahe jeder Weg, der die Straße im Tal meidet, mit einem Verbotsschild versehen. Auf einen Spießrutenlauf habe ich keine Lust. Wenn die Slovenen keine Radler wollen, dann fahr ich wo anders. Vielleicht wird die Situation wieder besser im nächsten Jahr.
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an @freiraus für die unermüdliche Arbeit!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Schätze ich das richtig ein, dass es für 2017 keine gute Idee i st, das Soca-Tal im Rahmen eines Alpencrosses zu queren?
> Nach dem Stöbern in diesem Thread und auch in anderen Tourberichten ist beinahe jeder Weg, der die Straße im Tal meidet, mit einem Verbotsschild versehen. Auf einen Spießrutenlauf habe ich keine Lust. Wenn die Slovenen keine Radler wollen, dann fahr ich wo anders. Vielleicht wird die Situation wieder besser im nächsten Jahr.
> Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an @freiraus für die unermüdliche Arbeit!



Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen und kann dir nur meine Einschätzung dazu geben...
Wir sind Ende September mit zwei größeren Gruppen durch Slowenien. Sicher gibt es auf der Strecke zum und auf den Vrsic-Pass und von Bovec bis zur alten Grenzstation (Auffahrt ab Zaga) sowie von Kobarid Richtung Tolmin ein paar Asphaltkilometer. Diese sind jedoch nahezu ohne Verkehr und es ist einfach ein schönes Cruisen entlang der Soca und eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Mir ist auch nur das Bikeverbot ab dem Vrsic-Pass runter zur Soca-Quelle bekannt und es sind mir sonst keine Verbotsschilder aufgefallen. 
Vielleicht lag's auch an unserer Streckenführung mit Etappenzielen in Villach(Start), Kranjska Gora, Bovec, Kobarid, Smartno, Sezana, Piran (Ziel)?

Aber eines ist ganz sicher: die Slowenen wollen uns Biker! In keinem anderen Alpenland sind wir so gastfreundlich aufgenommen worden wie dort. Ein Spießrutenlaufen ist gar nicht möglich, weil es viel zu einsam ist. 

Wenn du noch nicht dort warst - fahr' hin! Bevor es (zuviele) andere tun ... es ist ein einmaliges Gefühl, nach der letzten Etappe von (z.B. Sezana oder Lipica) in Piran die Füße in die Adria zu stecken! Und plane unbedingt einen weiteren Tag dort ein. Die Teilnehmer unseres Slowenien-Cross fanden es super. 


Enjoy Your Ride!
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (5. Januar 2017)

> Mir ist auch nur das Bikeverbot ab dem Vrsic-Pass runter zur Soca-Quelle bekannt und es sind mir sonst keine Verbotsschilder aufgefallen.



Meinst Du hier den Weg der "parallel" zur Strasse geht?
Wollte hier die Strasse an sich runter und dann rechts rüber zur Quelle.
Kann man bis zur Quelle fahren/schieben oder mus man das Radl unten stehen lassen?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Meinst Du hier den Weg der "parallel" zur Strasse geht?
> Wollte hier die Strasse an sich runter und dann rechts rüber zur Quelle.
> Kann man bis zur Quelle fahren/schieben oder mus man das Radl unten stehen lassen?


Ja, den Weg meine ich. 
Bis zur Hütte Pri Izviru darfst du fahren (ganz normale Zufahrtsstrasse, die von der Passstraße abzweigt), danach stellt sich Frage nicht mehr, ob du zur Quelle fahren darfst. Es ist eher ein kurzer steiler Wanderweg hinauf (ca. 100hm auf vielleicht 2-300m) ...

Enjoy Your Ride!
Stefan


----------



## freiraus (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

zu den Fahrverboten: Die hier erwähnten betreffen Wege im Nationalpark und liegen eher nicht auf einer Transslowenien Route.
Vom Vrsic bitte auf keinen Fall den Trail zur Quelle fahren, verboten da Nationalpark.
Auch die ersten Abschnitte des Soca-Trails sind tabu - auch nicht attraktiv, da viele Stufen usw. Erst ab dem Ort Soca lohnt sich die Straße zu verlassen.

Generell ist übrigens MTB in Slowenien auf den meisten Wegen verboten! Im Moment sind wir dort - meist - geduldet. Die Gesetzeslage ist etwas kompliziert, es geht hier um verschiedene Gesetze die das Befahren regeln. Es wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet aber das kann dauern...Es gilt also hier umso mehr sich an die Trailrules zu halten und sich "gut zu benehmen". Wir haben in all den Jahren noch keine negativen Begegnungen gehabt, wir hoffen das bleibt so.
Und wie Stefan schreibt: Mehr Gastfreundschaft als in Slowenien gibt es wohl selten.

Schöne Grüße
Peter

p.s. das bike zur Soca-Quelle tragen lohnt nicht - das letzte Stück ist fast Klettersteig


----------



## Heiko123 (5. Januar 2017)

ok, muss dann wohl einer bei den Bikes bleiben und danke für die Infos.

Noch ne Frage: Die Hotels und Unterkünfte an der Strecke haben die alle einen Bikekeller.
Oder muss man das vorher definitiv abklären?



> Auch die ersten Abschnitte des Soca-Trails sind tabu - auch nicht attraktiv, da viele Stufen usw. Erst ab dem Ort *Soca *lohnt sich die Straße zu verlassen.



Finde den Ort nicht, ich sehe hier nur den Ort *Trenta*.


----------



## freiraus (7. Januar 2017)

Hallo Heiko,

besser fragen - eine richtigen Bikekeller gibt´s selten aber es findet sich meist eine Möglichkeit - auch mal im Käsekeller ;o)
Soca ist etwas weiter unterhalb von Trenta, kurz vor dem Abzweig zum Lepena-Tal.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (7. Januar 2017)

Noch ein Hinweis für alle die ein schönes Frühjahr/Herbstrevier suchen:

In der aktuellen Ausgabe (2/2017) der "bike" ist ein von mir verfasster Revierguide über das Gebiet um Triest und an der slowenischen Küste erschienen. Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf eine neue Tour in unserem Programm....

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Heiko123 (7. Januar 2017)

Danke für den Tipp.
Vielleicht finde ich da noch was Feines für den 7. Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (8. Januar 2017)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> besser fragen - eine richtigen Bikekeller gibt´s selten aber es findet sich meist eine Möglichkeit - auch mal im Käsekeller ;o)
> Soca ist etwas weiter unterhalb von Trenta, kurz vor dem Abzweig zum Lepena-Tal.
> ...



Echt , erst so spät, dann bin ich ja schon fast unten.
Und kann die schönen Gumpen nicht sehen die in der bike beschrieben waren.


----------



## freiraus (8. Januar 2017)

Meinst Du die auf dem Foto unten? Das ist am Eingang zum Lepena-Tal. Und keine Angst, es bieten sich genug Ausblicke auf die Soca bzw. Möglichkeiten zum Fluss zu kommen, bis zum Lepena-Tal und danach führt die Straße direkt am Fluss entlang.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Januar 2017)

... wobei ich das Baden in der Soca - und ich vermute, auch in diesen Gumpen - schon als recht _sportliche _Herausforderung empfinde. Ist doch sacke-kalt, das Wasser ... 

Enjoy Your Ride!
Stefan


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. Januar 2017)

war sack kalt.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. Januar 2017)




----------



## burki111 (9. Januar 2017)

Wieder eines jener Videos, die zeigen wie man es machen muss, um sich als MTBler so richtig unbeliebt zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Januar 2017)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


>


Von dieser Art der Überquerung der Soca(?) habe ich schon gehört, aber noch nichts Näheres gefunden. Würde ich nämlich gern mal ausprobieren!  Weiß jemand was dazu? Ort, Verfügbarkeit, Kosten, Sicherheit etc. 
Ansonsten nettes Video! Werde vermutlich trotzdem nie Kendas fahren ... 

Enjoy Your Ride!
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (9. Januar 2017)

burki111 schrieb:


> Wieder eines jener Videos, die zeigen wie man es machen muss, um sich als MTBler so richtig unbeliebt zu machen...



obwohl das video nicht schlecht ist, kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Schade eigentlich, es geht auch erossionsärmer mit genauso viel Spass.


----------



## Heiko123 (9. Januar 2017)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> besser fragen - eine richtigen Bikekeller gibt´s selten aber es findet sich meist eine Möglichkeit - auch mal im Käsekeller ;o)
> Soca ist etwas weiter unterhalb von Trenta, kurz vor dem Abzweig zum Lepena-Tal.
> ...


Hallo Peter,
mal ne vorsichtige Frage:
Kann man evtl. schon am trenta auf der linken Seite langfahren?
laut goggle maps scheint es gut durch den Wald zu gehen.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Januar 2017)

Das ist doch ein Werbevideo. Ich würde das nicht so ernst nehmen. 
Die Werbung ist auch nötig. Habe zuvor noch nie etwas von Kenda gehört


----------



## freiraus (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo

Trenta liegt noch in der Kernzone des Nationalparks, dort ist auch die Nationalparkverwaltung. Ich bin mir sicher, dass dort auch Verbotsschilder am Soca-Trail angebracht sind. ich bitte Euch diese unbedingt zu beachten!
Zum Video: Mich stimmt es eher etwas traurig wenn man bedenkt dass der gut gelaunte Kelly nicht mehr unter uns weilt....siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/01/kelly-mcgarry-tot-queenstown/

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## umtreiber (9. Januar 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Schätze ich das richtig ein, dass es für 2017 keine gute Idee ist, das Soca-Tal im Rahmen eines Alpencrosses zu queren?
> Nach dem Stöbern in diesem Thread und auch in anderen Tourberichten ist beinahe jeder Weg, der die Straße im Tal meidet, mit einem Verbotsschild versehen. Auf einen Spießrutenlauf habe ich keine Lust. Wenn die Slovenen keine Radler wollen, dann fahr ich wo anders. Vielleicht wird die Situation wieder besser im nächsten Jahr.
> Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an @freiraus für die unermüdliche Arbeit!



Ich war letzten Sommer mitm Zelt&Bike 5 Tage im Soca-Tal unterwegs. Es war einer meiner schönsten Urlaube. Die Leute waren durchwegs freundlich und hilfsbereit. Der Radladen in Kobarid (http://positive-sport.com) hat mir z.B. Werkstatt & Werkzeug zur Verfügung gestellt und ich konnte meine Bremse richten. Die Trails waren super, die Natur sowieso. Ich fahr dieses Jahr wieder hin und bin schon am planen. Mein Tipp: unbedingt machen


----------



## Pflughocke (11. Januar 2017)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Von dieser Art der Überquerung der Soca(?) habe ich schon gehört, aber noch nichts Näheres gefunden. Würde ich nämlich gern mal ausprobieren!  Weiß jemand was dazu? Ort, Verfügbarkeit, Kosten, Sicherheit etc.
> Ansonsten nettes Video! Werde vermutlich trotzdem nie Kendas fahren ...
> 
> Enjoy Your Ride!
> Stefan



http://www.mtbgalaxy.com/zip-bike-mountain-bikes-and-zipline-cables/


----------



## Heiko123 (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

brauche mal Eure Hilfe.
Ich möchte gerne von Tolmino nach Nova Gorica. Hier gibt es zwei Tal-Varianten.
Route 1: an der Soca entlang, aber auf einer Fernverkehrsstrasse
Route 2: nicht an einem Fluss, aber über Nebenstrassen






Kennt jemand diese beiden Routen und kann mir sagen, welche Landschaftlich atraktiver ist.
Und sind in Solwenien die Fernverkehrsstrassen auch zu vermeiden, oder ist der Verkehr dort dünner?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Heiko123 (11. Januar 2017)

Pflughocke schrieb:


> http://www.mtbgalaxy.com/zip-bike-mountain-bikes-and-zipline-cables/



Cool. Weißt Du ob man die ZIPLine auch separat "buchen" kann ?


----------



## Pflughocke (11. Januar 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Cool. Weißt Du ob man die ZIPLine auch separat "buchen" kann ?



Ja Gibt sogar einen Park mit 8 verschiedenen lines

http://www.zipline.si/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pflughocke (11. Januar 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 563627 Anhang anzeigen 563628 Anhang anzeigen 563627 Anhang anzeigen 563628


Heiko123 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese beiden Routen und kann mir sagen, welche Landschaftlich atraktiver ist.
> Und sind in Solwenien die Fernverkehrsstrassen auch zu vermeiden, oder ist der Verkehr dort dünner?



Ich würde (wenn die Kondition und Routenplanung es erlaubt) vor Tolmein die Bergstrasse Richtung Italien hochfahren und dann am Berg oben in die Goriska Brda (Slowenische Toskana) fahren, die geht ja nahtlos ins italienische Collio über , oder von dort dann nach Görz.

Wären so ca. 55km und ca. 1500Hm Von Tolmein, hoch Richtung Hlevnik dann nach  Srednje, und Kombresko,dann z.B . Abstecher nach Smartno wieder etwas zurück und über San Floriano del Collio nach Görz.


----------



## franz_fn (11. Januar 2017)

Wir sind vergangenes Jahr von Kobarid aus über die slowenische Grenzkammstraße gefahren. Du kommst auch von Tolmin aus hoch. Wie der Name schon sagt, fährt man oben auf dem Kamm auf geteerter und kaum befahrener Teerstrasse vor bis Nova Gorica. Du hast nach beiden Seiten eine herrliche Aussicht.

Gruß

franz_fn


----------



## Heiko123 (11. Januar 2017)

Thema sind leider die 1500hm . Die bekomme ich leider nicht durch. 
Bin jetzt im Nachbartal (Route 2) bei 980hm und 55km.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vldsrsoshrpftpxu

Hab aber schlechtes Gewissen, welches Tal "schöner" und "verkehrsruhiger" ist.


----------



## Heiko123 (11. Januar 2017)

franz_fn schrieb:


> Wir sind vergangenes Jahr von Kobarid aus über die slowenische Grenzkammstraße gefahren. Du kommst auch von Tolmin aus hoch. Wie der Name schon sagt, fährt man oben auf dem Kamm auf geteerter und kaum befahrener Teerstrasse vor bis Nova Gorica. Du hast nach beiden Seiten eine herrliche Aussicht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> franz_fn



Weisst Du, ob es da oben auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt?


----------



## freiraus (11. Januar 2017)

Die Fahrt oben entlang ist wirklich sehr schön - man kann auch etwas später hochfahren, z.B bei Kanal.
Ab dort gibt es aber auch einen neuen Radweg an der Westseite der Soca bis Nova Gorica.
Übernachten kann man "oben" am besten hier: http://www.sanmartin.si/domov/
Grüße
Peter


----------



## the_real_iflow (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe meinen Immich/ Kemmler - Slowenien-Führer, 3. Auflage November 2014. Einen Urlaub lang gebraucht, ist bis auf ein paar gefaltete Roadbooks neuwertig.
Bei Interesse PN.

Viele Grüsse,

Wolfi


----------



## franz_fn (12. Januar 2017)

Zur slowenischen Grenzkammstrasse: Wir sind von Kobarid bis Nova Gorica durchgefahren. Kann mich nicht erinnern, eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gesehen zu haben. In Nova Gorica gab es zwei Möglichkeiten: Ein Mehrsternehotel im Zentrum und eine billige Absteige in einem Gewerbegebiez etwas außerhalb - Wir haben leider die billige Variante gewählt.

Gruß

franz_fn


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Januar 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Thema sind leider die 1500hm . Die bekomme ich leider nicht durch.
> Bin jetzt im Nachbartal (Route 2) bei 980hm und 55km.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vldsrsoshrpftpxu
> Hab aber schlechtes Gewissen, welches Tal "schöner" und "verkehrsruhiger" ist.



Vielleicht so als alternative durch's Tal? Start in Kobarid (bis Tolmin sehr entspannt über kaum befahrene schöne Nebenstraßen und Feldwege ca. 15 km / 150 hm), Tolmin links liegenlassen, bei Volce hinauf zum Grenzkamm, eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit (einfach) gibt's im Rifugio Solarie (das befindet sich mit einem Abstecher von ca. 1 km schon auf italienischer Seite; ich würde es aber unbedingt vorher buchen!). Dies dürften so ca. 850 hm und 25-30 km sein. Unsere Einkehr (im Juli) dort war gut, lecker, preisgünstig. Übernachtet haben wir dort nicht, Ende September war es zu.

Am nächsten Tag über die Grenzkammstraße bis San Martin (Smartno) sind es ca. 40 km / 750 hm. Oder bis Solkan/Nova Gorica - das sind dann nochmal ca. 20 /300.

Freiaus' Tipp zur Übernachtung in San Martin/Smartno ist sehr gut, eine besondere Atmosphäre findest du im Hisa Marica nur einen Steinwurf entfernt. In Solkan soll es auch ein gutes Hotel geben, dass ich aber nicht kenne.

Enjoy Your Ride!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Januar 2017)

Pflughocke schrieb:


> http://www.mtbgalaxy.com/zip-bike-mountain-bikes-and-zipline-cables/



Cool! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_89 (18. Januar 2017)

Hi,

ich würde dieses Jahr gerne eine Trans-Slowenien fahren und bin dabei auf die Route aus der Bike 2010 gestoßen und würde diese gerne nachfahren. Zur Planung steht auf dem pdf-Ausschnitt, dass es die GPS-Tracks kostenlos zum herunterladen gibt, auf der Website ist aber nur noch ein Link zum Tourenportal bike-gps, allerdings ist die dort zu findende Variante der Trans Slowenien nicht die gleiche und 10€ für einen Track bezahlen, der eigentlich nicht der ist, den ich suche finde ich etwas doof...
Ist die Route aus der bike 2010 eine gute Variante oder nicht mehr zu empfehlen? Und hat vielleicht jemand von euch zufällig noch die gps-tracks oder kann mir etwas anderes empfehlen? Insbesondere die Runde über den Matajur fehlt bei bike-gps.

Etappe 1: Kranjska Gora (809 m) – Vrsic-Pass
(1611 m) – Trenta (620 m) – Zaga (352 m) – Stol
(1380 m) – Kobarid (234 m

Etappe 2: Kobarid (234 m) – Matajur (1641 m) –
Cepletischis (568 m) – Kolovrat (1150 m) – Volce
(198 m) – Tolmin (200 m)

Etappe 3:
Tolmin (200 m) – Trebusa-Tal – Paradana
(1200 m) – Ajdovscina (106 m) – Vipava (136 m)

Etappe 4: Vipava (136 m) – Nanos/Plesa
(1262 m) – Predjama (520 m) – Postojna (550 m)

Etappe 5: Postojna (550 m) – Sv. Trojica (1106 m) –
Pivka (654 m ) – Prem (486 m) – Pregarje (704 m) –
Kozina (660 m)

Etappe 6: Kozina (660 m) – Slavnik (1028 m) –
Gracisce (325 m) – Dragonja (50 m) – Piran (0 m)


Grüße

heat2k


----------



## freiraus (18. Januar 2017)

heat2k schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde dieses Jahr gerne eine Trans-Slowenien fahren und bin dabei auf die Route aus der Bike 2010 gestoßen und würde diese gerne nachfahren. Zur Planung steht auf dem pdf-Ausschnitt, dass es die GPS-Tracks kostenlos zum herunterladen gibt, auf der Website ist aber nur noch ein Link zum Tourenportal bike-gps, allerdings ist die dort zu findende Variante der Trans Slowenien nicht die gleiche und 10€ für einen Track bezahlen, der eigentlich nicht der ist, den ich suche finde ich etwas doof...
> Ist die Route aus der bike 2010 eine gute Variante oder nicht mehr zu empfehlen? Und hat vielleicht jemand von euch zufällig noch die gps-tracks oder kann mir etwas anderes empfehlen? Insbesondere die Runde über den Matajur fehlt bei bike-gps.
> ...




Hallo,

der Artikel in der bike war von uns - er beschreibt unsere Tour "Transslowenien classic".
Der Verweis bei der bike ist etwas irreführend - die Daten gibt es bei uns nicht zum download, hat es auch noch nie gegeben. Wir bieten für Selbstfahrer aber ein Selfguide-Paket an (ab 2 Personen).
Ich sehe heute auch zum ersten mal dass sich Uli Stanciu, also bike-gps unten "drangehängt" hat - die Routen sind anders. Ich bin natürlich nicht ganz objektiv aber ich finde unsere Route über Vipava-Tal-Nanos-Postojna-Kozina attraktiver.

Zum kostenlosen Download stehen bei uns die Daten für unseren Tourenführer für das Soca-Tal zur Verfügung, damit kann man sich eine Route durch das Soca-Tal "basteln" http://mtb-slowenien.de/download-gps-daten.html

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
das Soca-Tal liegt ja im Triglav Nationalpark. Denn wollten wir zu Pfingsten ansteuern und dann Richtung Triest. 
Suche in dem Park Campingplätze und ein Tages Touren die wir mit unseren Frauen befahren und genießen wollten. 
Navigiere meist mit Outdooractive. 
Um Ratschläge und Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Heiko123 (16. Februar 2017)

Schau dir das mal an: http://www.trail-days.com/
Da gibt es ein Festival in *Kranjska Gora*.


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Februar 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an: http://www.trail-days.com/
> Da gibt es ein Festival in *Kranjska Gora*.



Super, Danke


----------



## burki111 (4. April 2017)

Da ich gerade meinen nächsten Aufenthalt in Kobarid fixiert habe und mit nichtbikender Freundin anreisen werde:
Ist sonst noch jemand in der Woche vor Pfingsten zum Biken unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (4. April 2017)

Leider nein, wir werden es die letzte Juli-Woche anpacken.
Und Pfingsten uns in Paris und Disneyland rumtreiben. :-(
(Was tun man nicht alles für die Kinder und ihren Schulnoten.


----------



## trailproof (5. April 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Soca-Tal liegt ja im Triglav Nationalpark. Denn wollten wir zu Pfingsten ansteuern und dann Richtung Triest.
> Suche in dem Park Campingplätze und ein Tages Touren die wir mit unseren Frauen befahren und genießen wollten.
> Navigiere meist mit Outdooractive.
> ...



Hallo,

Im NP liegt nur der nördliche Teil. Kauf dir doch den Führer von @freiraus , oder lad dir die Daten runter. Campingplätze im NP wirst eher schwer finden, aber in Soča, Bovec, Kobarid und Tolmin. 
Wenns die andere Seite sein soll könnte ich den Wocheiner See (Bohinjsko jezero) empfehlen. Aber auch wieder im Park, also kein Biken! Außer im Mini Bikepark am Vogel. Oder eben außerhalb des NP. 

Touren um Triest waren gerade im Bravo, die ja anscheinend jede Gegend abgrasen und teils grenzwertige Angaben zu Touren machen (Trails im NP fahren!). Diese Version aber wieder von @freiraus, der sich auskennt und mit Locals und Gesetzen etwas respektvoller umgeht 

Lg


----------



## knogi (5. April 2017)

trailproof schrieb:


> Wenns die andere Seite sein soll könnte ich den Wocheiner See (Bohinjsko jezero) empfehlen. Aber auch wieder im Park, also kein Biken! Außer im Mini Bikepark am Vogel. Oder eben außerhalb des NP.


Wocheiner See ist mein Stichwort. Wir sind Ende Mai im Soca Tal und werden davor paar Tage am Wocheiner See sein. Mir wurde da eine Abfahrt vom Vogel runter empfohlen, aber das heißt ja jetzt dass diese gar nicht erlaubt ist, oder? Hat zufällig jemand Tourenempfehlungen für das Gebiet? Notfalls müsste man hald aus dem Park rausfahren...


----------



## freiraus (5. April 2017)

Hallo,

der Vogel liegt im Nationalpark ja, siehe die Karte hier links: http://www.tnp.si/national_park/
Aber dort gibt es ein Skigebiet und seit 2 Jahren (glaube ich) auch einen bikepark: http://www.vogel.si/summer/options/mountain-bike-park
Etwas weiter östlich kannst Du auch an der Soriška Planina fahren - ich glaube dort gibt es mittlerweile auch eine gebaute MTB Strecke, ich weiss aber nicht ob der Sessellift im Sommer geöffnet ist bzw. bikes mitnimmt.
In der Nähe kann man auch über den Pass Vrh Bače ins Baška Grappa Tal fahren, nach Pobrdo, von dort mit dem Zug zurück nach Bohinj.
War auch mal im bike-Magazin bzw gibt es hier eine Tour: http://www.bike-alpeadria.com/de/mountainbiketouren/2014051916044301/
Rund um Bohinj sind ansonsten (legale) Touren nur auf Forstwegen, z.B. auf der Pokljuka-Hochebene möglich.




trailproof schrieb:


> Touren um Triest waren gerade im Bravo, die ja anscheinend jede Gegend abgrasen und teils grenzwertige Angaben zu Touren machen (Trails im NP fahren!). Diese Version aber wieder von
> 
> @freiraus, der sich auskennt und mit Locals und Gesetzen etwas respektvoller umgeht



Ja der Revierguide Triest & Slowenische Küste war von uns und ja, in einer der letzten Ausgaben war die Abfahrt auf dem Trail vom Vrsic-Pass veröffentlicht....ohne Worte

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Thebike69 (17. April 2017)

Wir 3 Paare werden über Pfingsten diesen Weg Richtung Soca-Tal einschlagen.
Denn Wocheiner See würde ich auch gerne miteinander verbinden 
Da nicht jeder Biken möchte suchen wir noch Wanderrouten, Klettersteige und Wellness-Oasen.
Werde mir die Woche Kartenmaterial und Bücher zulegen. Apps zum Navigieren nutze ich meist das Outdooractive.
Für weiter Tipps und Rat(d)schläge wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## kieverjonny (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo an die Bike Gemeinde,

bin aktuell in Kobarid unterwegs und freue mich auf Mitfahrer, bin noch bis zum 13.06 in der Gegend.

VGT


----------



## Heiko123 (6. Juni 2017)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> Hallo an die Bike Gemeinde,
> 
> bin aktuell in Kobarid unterwegs und freue mich auf Mitfahrer, bin noch bis zum 13.06 in der Gegend.
> 
> VGT


Kannst Du mal, wenn du lust hast, schauen, ob der Weg von Stol fahrbar ist.
Hab gehört der wäre jetzt total verfallen.


----------



## burki111 (6. Juni 2017)

Bin leider wieder nach einer Woche Kobarid wieder daheim.
Warm war es und fast alle Trails staubtrocken.
Da ich es nicht so mit der Hitze habe, musste ich allerdings immer recht früh (zwischen 5:00 - 6:00) starten.
Nachmittags gab es dann das Programm für die Frau.

@Thebike69 
Fürs Wandern und Klettersteiggehen gibt es js genug Resourcen im Internet.
Mangartstraße ist noch gesperrt und am Triglav hat es sicher noch einiges an Schnee.
Ich bin aber den Klettersteig auf den Krn gegangen (vor dem Einstieg ein bockelhartes Schneefeld; Gipfelhütte noch - wie auch andere Hütten - geschlossen), wobei man auch hier früh starten und die 1700 hm nicht unterschätzen sollte.
Gemütlich bin ich mit Frau dann noch auf den Vogel gewandert und auch der Besuch der Adria (Wassertemperatur sichervüber 24° C) hat ihr Herz erfreut


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Juni 2017)

Hi Gemeinde, bin auch gerade in Kobarid. Leider dauerregen im Moment.


----------



## kieverjonny (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Mike,

dasnn lass uns doch eine gemeinsame Tour fahren, wenn Interesse besteht, schick mir eine PN, dann können wir was ausmachen.


LG
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kieverjonny (7. Juni 2017)

@Heiko,

welche Tour ist das das ? Stol Süd oder Nord ?

VGT


----------



## kieverjonny (7. Juni 2017)

@Heiko,

welche Tour ist das das ? Stol Süd oder Nord ?

VGT


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Juni 2017)

Wir sind zu 8, werden Heute eine Regenwanderung machen.


----------



## Heiko123 (7. Juni 2017)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> @Heiko,
> 
> welche Tour ist das das ? Stol Süd oder Nord ?
> 
> VGT



Das ist die Strecke von bovec aus.

<a href="http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xlmrbnwooqyfmaem" title="GPSies - 03. Bovec - Kobarid."><img src="http://www.gpsies.com/images/linkus.png" border="0" alt="GPSies - 03. Bovec - Kobarid." /></a>


----------



## trailproof (7. Juni 2017)

Das ist sowieso die schlechteste Variante vom Stol...



Heiko123 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal, wenn du lust hast, schauen, ob der Weg von Stol fahrbar ist.
> Hab gehört der wäre jetzt total verfallen.


----------



## burki111 (7. Juni 2017)

Na, dann habe ich ja (nach dem Dauerstarkregen letzten Jahres) diesmal alles richtig gemacht .

@Heiko123:
Fahr doch die Abfahrt vom Stol Süd herunter. Evtl. ein paar Meter schieben (habe in Erinnerung, dass ihr nicht > S2 fahren wollt) und unten die Abzweigung zum Trail nicht verpassen.
Ist landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch netter...


----------



## Heiko123 (7. Juni 2017)

Was meinst du mit Süd?
Hinten dann rechts runter anstatt links?
Dachte die ist total verwildert und nicht mehr fahrbar?


----------



## burki111 (7. Juni 2017)

Nein, die im Führer als Stol Süd deklarierte Tour führt in der Abfahrt nach Norden hinunter (die Auffahrt benutzt eben den heißen Südaufstieg).
Allerdings eben nicht den ganzen Rücken hinüber, sondern schon vorher nach einem kleinen Anstieg in den Wald und unten von dem Forstweg wieder leicht links ab hinunter nach Tronovo.
Bin ich letzte Woche wieder gefahren und die Wegbedingungen waren sehr gut.


----------



## Heiko123 (7. Juni 2017)

Ha danke habs gefunden.
Bei km 26,5 links runter.
Dann den Trail bei km32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kieverjonny (7. Juni 2017)

Ich habe heute nach der Regenpause eine kleine MopedRunde gemaccht, auch sehr schön. Aber wenn ich die letzten 2 Tage sehe, wäre ich besser auf Rab geblieben, einfach wärmer und mehr Sonne  Das ist der 2 Anlauf in der Gegend, aber morgen soll es ja besser werden..


----------



## freiraus (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo!

Heute siehts doch wunderbar aus
Nach solche Regentagen bitte nicht die Trails am Matajur und Kapela Bes fahren, zu rutschig und die Wege leiden....
Gut zu fahren ist normalerweise Planina Razor.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Lepena-Tal
Peter


----------



## kieverjonny (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern die Planina Razor gemacht und war die richtige Wahl, geniale Ausblicke und alles gut zu fahren trotz der 2 Tage Regen zuvor.
Heute Kapela BES unter die Stollen genommen, einfach eine schöne Abfahrtund ebenfalls traumhafte Ausblicke, die Auffahrt war schon ziemlich fies, ein paar nette Rampen.   

VGT


----------



## kieverjonny (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich mir die Matajur Runde mit Start von Kobarid ausgesucht, der Anstieg nach Livek ist schon recht heftig, danach hält sich die Steigung in Maßen. Runter bin ich dann den 749, Ziel war die Eisdiele, an einer Abzweigung auf einem Bergrücken im Wald, bin ich allerdings anstatt den 749a zu folgen, den 749 weitergefahren und habe dann nicht mehr den Einstieg in den 749 a gefunden, die anscheinend später wieder zusammenführen. Insgesamt eine wunderbare Tour, die mich allerdings mit über 1500 hm, und 55 km bei den temperaturen heute schön gefordert hat. Konditionell war ich im Anschlag. Wenn ich die Tour jetzt mit Kapella Bes vergleiche, war diese für mich flowiger.
Aber immer noch gut zu fahren.

VG
T


----------



## Heiko123 (16. Juni 2017)

Weiss jemand ob die beiden Caoten Brüder bei der Auffahrt von Seltschach zur Dreiländerhütte noch Stress machen oder ob es jetzt durch die Gemeinde offiziell erlaubt ist dort hoch zu radln?


----------



## Fixpunkt (16. Juni 2017)

Hi Leute, ich bin gerade an einem Campingplatz (kamp soca) etwa 10km östlich von Bovec. Da ich eine nicht radelnde Familie dabei habe würde ich gerne von hier kleine touren machen also bis etwa 800hm. Was könnt ihr empfehlen und welche Karte/Führer? Wie ist es mit dem Kanin Bikepark? gibts den noch und ist er offen? 

Besten Dank, Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. Juni 2017)

Fixpunkt schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit dem Kanin Bikepark? gibts den noch und ist er offen?



Gibt es anscheinend noch:
http://kanin.si/en/in-center/2017060915141435/MTB biking from the station B

Die Bahn ist aber noch zu:
http://kanin.si/en/ski-resort-kanin/gondel/


----------



## freiraus (17. Juni 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt es anscheinend noch:
> http://kanin.si/en/in-center/2017060915141435/MTB biking from the station B
> 
> Die Bahn ist aber noch zu:
> http://kanin.si/en/ski-resort-kanin/gondel/



Hallo,

Die Strecke müsste es noch geben.
Es ist sogar geplant, dass man mit bike zur gipfelstation fahren kann - mt Abfahrt durch dass tolle Krnica-Tal.
Überhaupt eröffnet das tolle neue Möglichkeiten, auch Richtung Italien!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Fixpunkt (17. Juni 2017)

So, hab mir jetzt erstmal das Buch geholt in der touriinformation und ne Karte von der Umgebung. Werde erstmal die Phantastische Aussicht genießen und etwas schmökern. Die Zeltnachbarn sehen sich derweil den Bikepark an. Lässt sich aushalten hier...


----------



## Heiko123 (19. Juni 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob die beiden Caoten Brüder bei der Auffahrt von Seltschach zur Dreiländerhütte noch Stress machen oder ob es jetzt durch die Gemeinde offiziell erlaubt ist dort hoch zu radln?



So anbei mal die Aussage des Liftbetreibers, welcher den Fahrradtransport kostenfrei durchführt.


> Bei Regen darf die Sesselbahn leider nicht in Betrieb genommen werden.
> 
> 
> Betreffend der Auffahrt über den Seltschach Weg müssen wir Sie darauf hinweisen, dass dies von der Almgemeinschaft offiziell nicht genehmigt wurde. Es ist jedoch kein Problem, ab der Bergstation in Richtung Slowenien zu fahren.



 +  = 

Habe jetzt mal die Gemeinde Arnoldstein angeschrieben, wie man nun per Muskelkraft hochkommt.

So möchte Euch die Antwort nicht vorenthalten !!! 


> eine Radtour auf das Dreiländereck ist nur von slowenischer oder italienischer Seite her möglich!
> 
> Von Villach aus können Sie auf dem Radweg R3 bis Tarvis und dort weiter Richtung Kranjska Gora fahren.
> 
> ...



*Danke wertes Arnoldstein, danke liebes Österreich !!*


----------



## Pflughocke (24. Juni 2017)

Danke lieber Heiko für deine sachliche unemotionale Antwort. Es fehlt aber doch ein fett gedrucktes !!!!!!!11111 nur so gibst du deiner Botschaft wirklich den nötigen nachhaltigen Druck.

Als weitgereister biker dürfte dir die Rechtslage in Östereich doch klar sein.
Arnoldstein bietet eine Aternative an um günstig aufs Dreiländereck zu kommen.
Es fahren auch genug Biker den nicht offiziellen Weg hoch, aber was will man machen wenn einzelne Grundbesitzer Ihre Wege nicht offiziell freigeben.
Wenn du damit nicht leben kannst nimm doch den Weg über Tarvis oder über den Wurzen, oder die MTB Strecke am Faaker See zum Jepza Sattel und dann nach Kranska Gora.

Ich finde es etwas unangemessen in dicken Lettern gegen Arnoldstein zu pöbeln, was kann den die Gemeinde Arnoldstein machen wenn die österreichische Gesetzeslage so beschissen ist.


----------



## Heiko123 (24. Juni 2017)

... und genau das ist das Problem!
Welche Wege sind nun dort befahrbar und welche nicht? 
Der einzige Straf freie Weg ist die Bundesstrasse über den Wurzenpass (oder dürfen dort auch keine Radl fahren, da eine Autostrasse?)
Und wenn man sich nicht mal "negativ" Äußern kann, dann ändert sich nix.


----------



## Fixpunkt (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo, hier mein kleiner Bericht aus Bovec.

Einmal bin ich mit der Gondel gefahren, die nehmen einen Im Augenblick nach Station C mit aber halt leider noch nicht nach D. Aussichtstechnisch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall die fahrt bis nach C, aber man muss einen Groben Wirschaftsweg runter wieder richtung B um zum Trail zu kommen. Preislich ist es egal, wie weit man fährt. Der Trail ist super und ich wäre ihn auch noch öfter gefahren hätte die Familie nicht gewartet. Allerdings hab ich dort hauptsächlich Tourenfahrer gesehen, die deutlich langsamer also nicht flüssig unterwegs waren. Ob das dann noch so viel Spaß macht weiß ich nicht, sie wurde auf jeden Fall für eine flottere Fahrweise mit einem DH oder jetzt halt Enduro Bike angelegt. In jedem Fall einen Besuch wert und ein Full Face Helm ist nicht abwegig, wenn auch nicht unbedingt nötig.

Dann bin ich den Cez Utro Pass uurück nach Bovec gefahren. Die andere Abfahrt, die in Tour 34 beschrieben ist, ist übrigens gesperrt. Die Abfahrt ist top und abwechslungsreich, wenn auch manchmel etwas ausgesetzt. Sicheres Versetzen hilft auf jeden Fall. Der Anstieg sehr mühsam, da man ein wirklich langes flaches aber ausgesetztes und rutschiges Stück Trail meist tragen/schieben muss, (zumal man hier sinnigerweise eh nicht radfahren darf) bevor man dann zum Pass hoch schiebt. Steht man dann aber auf der Wiese mit dem Partisanen-Denkmal und genießt die Aussicht ist alles Vergessen.

Ein wirklich schönes Stück Erde, denke ich werde wieder kommen und bin gespannt, wie die Fahrrad Infrastruktur in ein paar Jahren aussieht. 

Bestes, Olly


----------



## Heiko123 (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem es die letzte Zeit ruhig war von mir aus hier, muss ich Euch berichten, dass....
*wir morgen Abend aufbrechen zu unserer TransSlowenien Jipieeee jeeee  *
*bei schönstem Wetter und bester Laune*

Meine Tourdaten aktuell sind hier
Werde anschließend noch berichten.


----------



## cubabluete (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Liebe Soca Kenner.
Wir sind mitte Aug. in Bovec.
Da wir nur ein paar Tage zur Verfügung haben würde ich gerne wissen welche 3 bis 4 Tour am schönsten sind.
Vorallem landschaftlich schön und die Abfahrten können auch gerne technisch anspruchsvoll sein.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Rebell-78 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
wir benötigen ein Unterkunft von 12-17.08 für 4 Personen (2 Kids) um Bikepark Kranjska Gora oder Bohinj , oder dort wo schön ist 
Kann jemand etwas empfehlen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (25. Juli 2017)

Sind gerade in Tolmin eingetroffen.
Hier ist grad Metal Week. Geillll 

Das Soca Tal, einfach ein Traum.

So leider ist die Woche viel zu schnell vorbei.
Aber ich muss sagen, das Land ist eine Wucht, viel Laub- wenig Nadelwald.

Die Leute sind immer sehr zuvorkommend und der Service wird gross geschrieben, sind 2 Mal mit dem Auto zum Gasthof und zurückgebracht worden.

Und die Preise für Essen und Alles ist sehr günstig und sehr lecker, Struckli.

Werd mal schauen ob ich noch einen bunten Bericht erstelle. Die Tracks passe ich noch an.


----------



## cubabluete (5. August 2017)

Welche 3 Touren der berühmten 30 würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## RobNbg (10. August 2017)

servus,

wir stehen gerade in der nahe von bovic an der soca und haben heute lazy day. morgen wollen wir die mtb's vom auto schnallen.

das buch vom peter haben wir inhaliert und uns n paar touren rausgesucht.

von freunden wurde uns aber empfohlen einen guide zu nehmen. zum einen weil man nicht ständig aufs GPS schauen muss und zum anderen weil evtl.der ein oder andere secret trail winkt.

wir suchen eine enduro tour. möglichst mit viel ausblickt, berge und natürlich das türkise wasser. die trails dürfen gerne bis S3 gehen. gerne etwas bis ca. 50hm und 1.500hm.

habt ihr einen tipp für einen guide und eine tour die man unbedingt gemacht haben muss?

der startpunkt ist egal. wir haben n pickup camper und sind flexibel. können überall hinkommen


----------



## the_real_iflow (16. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Verkauf steht wieder meinen Immich/ Kemmler - Slowenien-Führer, 3. Auflage November 2014. Einen Urlaub lang gebraucht, ist bis auf ein paar gefaltete Roadbooks neuwertig. 22 Euro inkl. Versand. 
Bei Interesse PN.

Viele Grüsse,

Wolfi


----------



## chorge (18. August 2017)

Wir fahren morgen spontan dort hin!
Leider ohne das Buch... weil spontan...

Hat mir jemand 2-3 schöne Touren zur Hand?! Am besten mit Track...
Gern 1000-1700hm hochwärts, und dann auf schönen Trails runter! Am besten so etwa S2... darf gern aber auch mal S3 kurz drin sein, oder auch nur S1 - Hauptsache Flow und Trail...

100000 Dank!!!


----------



## RobNbg (18. August 2017)

flow und trail? wird hier schwierig.

am besten sind die gebiete um den stol und matajur rum.

ich kann nur empfehlen bei http://www.mtbgalaxy.com eine tour bzw. einen guide zu buchen. mit denen hatten wir mit abstand die besten enduro trails überhaupt. die geben auch tipps für andere touren.

wenn du es dir richtig geben willst, kannste die planina zaprikay tour machen aber die nur bei trockenheit. auch hier geben locals sehr gut tipps.


----------



## chorge (18. August 2017)

Also Guide sicher nicht... muss auch ohne gehen, oder?!


----------



## RobNbg (18. August 2017)

geht auch ohne aber wir hatten zwei traumabfahrten nur mit guide. zum teil waren die abzweigungen so nicht ersichtlich und zum teil nicht mal im GPS als "pfad" zu finden.

hoch zum matajur geht immer. oben dann nach san pietro runter. iss auch ne tolle abfahrt. da findest tracks im netz.


----------



## cubabluete (20. August 2017)

Matajur tour und 749er runter.
Stol süd und abfahrt wanderweg nach kobarid (sehr schwer 2 bis 3 stellen nicht fahrbar für mich zumindest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (21. August 2017)

Hallo

Uns hat gestern die Nachricht erreicht, dass die Abfahrt von Tour 6 / Casera Nischiuarch momentan auf der Höhe von 790 m durch umgestürzte Bäume blockiert ist. Es ist wohl ohne Motorsäge kein durchkommen.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## RobNbg (21. August 2017)

servus,

so, leider ist unserer roadtrip auch schon vorbei. wir waren 7 tage im soca tal. gerne lasse ich mal einen kurzen bericht darüber hier.

vorab zu uns. wir (meine freundin und ich) sind leidenschaftliche enduro biker. wir mögen zum großteil naturtrails mit alpinen touch. gerne dürfen es auch flowige trails mit viel speed sein. technische stücke kommen wir bis S3 bzw. S4 sicher und ohne große probleme runter. wenn ein lift in der nähe ist nehmen wir den auch mal gerne in anspruch aber größtenteils muss sich die abfahrt verdient werden.

unser roadtrip hat uns übers vinschgau und die dolomiten nach slowenien geführt. in slowenien angekommen waren wir geflasht von der grandiosen natur. das ganze soca tal ist grün, unendlich schön aber von schroffen bergketten eingerahmt und mittendrin die faszinierende soca. kleine malerische dörfer so wie schöne städte runden das bild ab. rein von der landschaft, von den leuten und von dem flair her ist das soca tal absolut zu empfehlen.

da wir aber zum biken da waren und das buch „30 Mountainbiketouren im Soca-Tal“ dabei hatten, will ich primär etwas dazu sagen.

das buch ist super beschrieben. die autoren haben sich nicht nur auf die trails gestürzt sondern auch einen schönen kleinen einblick in die geschichte und das leben in slowenien gewährt. es ist somit auch ein kleiner reiseführer. alle touren waren gut beschrieben und oftmals mit hintergrundwissen belegt. jeden abend im buch zu lesen und touren rauszusuchen hat echt spaß gemacht. die beiligenden roadmaps sind eine super sache und recht handlich.

leider sind die dazugehörigen GPS nicht so gut. die trackaufzeichnung weist einen zu hohen abstand zwischen den aufzeichnungspunkten auf. somit hat man oft nur gerade linien anstatts schöne detaillierte routen. die tracks wurden nicht an hand von karten (z. B. outdooractive etc.) glattgezogen. oftmals verläuft der track neben dem weg den man auf der karte sieht und man fragt sich oft, ob man jetzt auf dem karrenweg richtig ist oder doch 3 meter weiter links im wald ein singletrail ist. anfangs haben wir danach gesucht aber nein, da war nix... wir haben dann zum track auch das roadbook in die hand genommen was den fahrfluss etwas gemindert hat.

die touren:

kurz und knapp gesagt, von den routen waren wir leider etwas enttäuscht. warum? wie anfangs gesagt sind wir enduro biker. viele abfahrten aus dem buch sind karrenwege oder schotterstraßen oder verwinkelte technische stücke. eine richtig tolle flowige abfahrt haben wir im buch nicht gefunden. auch ist der anteil von „einweg“ routen zu hoch. bis zu einem punkt fahren und den gleichen weg zurück. das mögen wir gar nicht. und auch sind teilweise die asphalt und forstwege in der abfahrt zu oft vertreten. auch hatten wir bei jeder tour aus dem buch immer wieder schilder „biken verboten“ was uns etwas verwundert hat.

wer gerne technisch fährt und eine ganze tour als herausforderung sucht der ist mit dem buch gut beraten. ich denke das buch sprich eher ambitionierte CC und AM biker an. hier kann ich das buch echt nur empfehlen. jede route ist landschaftlich ein traum. hier haben die autoren ein gutes auge für sehr schöne ausfahrten bewiesen.

kurz zu den gefahrenen touren:

Možnica-Tal:

eine sehr schöne tour zum teil an der soca lang. für uns etwas unverständlich warum der uphill so gewählt wurde. warum ist man den besten trail bergauf gefahren und trägt die räder dann die treppe hoch? die abfahrt auf der anderen seite der soca ist dann eher grober schotter???

etwas gefrustet von der verdrehten uphill und downhill strecke haben wir den unteren teil der tour gleich noch mal gemacht. rüber über die auto hängebrücke auf die andere seite, dann durchs schotterfeld hoch gekämpft und andere seite runter. rüber zur festung, treppe runter gefahren (ist fahrbar) und dann den schönen fast flowigen trail genommen. so rum hat die tour spaß gemacht 

Planina Zaprikraj:

auch genannt „hart verdiente traumabfahrt“. bei dem „hart verdient“ haben die autoren nicht übertrieben. der uphill hat es in sich. oben auf dem plateau angekommen denkt man, man hat es geschafft aber nix da, das richtig schwere kommt erst noch. es gibt ein transfer stück durch den wald durch was ich persönlich als sehr gefährlich empfand. der ganze weg ist offiziell für biker gesperrt. das stück durch dem wald war nass und es gab zahlreiche hangabrutsche. es gab stellen wo absolute absturzgefahr bestand. man musste das bike tragen aber konnte nur einen fuß vor den anderen setzen. nix für jemanden mit höhenangst oder der nicht absolut trittsicher ist. teilsweis gings da schon steil runter. abrutschen war keine option. wir trafen eine gruppe touren biker die fast schon panisch versuchten da wiede rauszukommen. über den ersten schwierigen hang sind se noch drüber gekommen. beim zweiten hatten se dann angst und sind richtigerweise umgekehrt. mit panik im nacken war der erste hang dann für alle kritisch. aber ging noch mal gut. wir mit alpinen erfahrungen haben schon gestaunt was man für eine doch schon nicht ungefährliche tour empfiehlt. das sollte im buch noch genauer beschrieben werden.

 das trage/schiebestück ist auch einfach zu lang gewesen. das hat den spaß an der tour gedämpft. kurz vorm trail hat uns ein bauer ausgelacht und meinte oben rum führt ein viel einfacher weg lang. super... die traumabfahrt entpuppe sich als schmankerl aber nicht als traumabfahrt. viel loser schotter und eher technisches runterrollen aber das hatte durchaus seinen reitz. die sepentinen im mittelstück waren fast alle fahrbar aber man musste höllisch aufpassen. an einigen stellen war versetzen angesagt was durch das lose geröll an brisanz gewann. im waldstück kam dann doch noch flow auf und man konnte den trail gut absurfen. unten angekommen hat meinen eine traumstelle an der soca.

Vas na Skali – Lepena Tal

wir haben diese tour etwas gemixt. nicht ganz in die täler rein sondern eher an der soca gehalten. quasi den fluss mehr oder weniger abgefahren. warum haben wir das gemacht? weil wir vom uphill über die straße mehr als genervt waren. also hier zu fahren ist so eine sache gewesen. die auto und vor allem kajak transporte donnern in cm abständen an einen vorbei. ich hab sogar n spiegel abbekommen. gott sei dank im schritttempo aber musste mich dann noch beschimpfen lassen. irgendwann sind wir dann auf die trails gebogen und haben immer wieder abstecher zur soca gemacht. die trails hier war ganz ok. die soca hat für alles entschädigt.

Drežnica Trails:

das war die erste tour wo wir richtig spaß hatten. die auffahrt richtung krn hat sich etwas gezogen aber war landschaftlich ein traum. der trails runter war mal wieder ein karrenweg aber diesmal viel besser fahrbar. nicht komplett flowig aber viele schöne lange passagen wo man auch mal die bremse aufmachen konnte. zwischendrin etwas technische stücke und dann wieder weiter rollen. diese tour kann ich auch enduro bikern empfehlen.

Stol Tour:

in kobarid angekommen haben wir uns bei positive sport über touren unterhalten. wir haben ihm gesagt, dass wir von den touren hier etwas gefrustet sind. sicherlich keine schlechten touren aber so richtig begeisterung stellte sich bei uns nicht ein. nach 4 tagen im soca tal konnte dann der ausblick nicht mehr dafür sorgen, dass unsere begeisterung noch so hoch war. wir haben mit dem besitzer vor ort gesprochen. er hatte leider keine freien guides mehr. wir haben ihm dann die stol tour aus dem buch gezeigt. er hat uns tipps gegeben wie wir daraus etwas enduro lastiges machen. und siehe da, wir hatten mega spaß!

rauf zum stol ist der weg bekannt. ich war noch so hoch motiviert und habe das rad bis zum gipfel geschoben bzw. getragen. hier als info: es lohnt sich nicht. am gipfel oben steht eine unschöne bebauung und es liegt viel bauschutt rum. aber egal. ich wollte ein gipfelkreuz. die abfahrt vom gipfel runter ist nur für technisch richtig perfekte leute komplett fahrbar. ich habe nur so ca. 85% hinbekommen. aber ok. vom gipfel konnte man den empfohlenen single trail sehen bzw. erahnen. WOW! was für ein trail. es war ein alter militär weg der sich schier endlos durch die verschiendenen bodenarten schlengelte. wie oft in slowenien erst steinig verblockt und dann waldig wurzelig. der trail war perfekt. man konnte laufen lassen, dann wieder bremse rein, kurven räubern, bremse auf, radikales abbremsen, steilstufe, sprung, drop und weiter. einfach nur genial!!!!

wer diesen trail fahren mag sollte sich bei www.mtbgalaxy.com oder positive sport in kobarid informieren.

Matajur Tour:

vollkommen geflasht von der abfahrt am stol. haben wir für den nächsten tag einen guide tour für den matajur gebucht. zu unserer überraschung war da sogar ein shuttle mit drin. also viele anstrengende höhenmeter gespart (es waren aber immer noch ca. 800hm aus eigener kraft) sind wir direkt vom gipfel gestartet. der guide gab eine flowige und verdammt schnelle linie vor. was für ein traum. wir mussten nicht auf GPS schauen und konnten uns auf die linienwahl vom guide verlassen. 1.600hm abfahrt an einem stück mit absolut fetten grinsen im gesicht. slowenien hat uns auf die letzten 2 tage doch noch bewiesen das auch für enduro fahrer ein mega gebiet ist.


Fazit: wir würden sofort immer wieder nach slowenien fahren. dieses land bzw. das soca tal sind immer eine reise wert. jedem der sich dort nicht auskennt und der enduro fahren will sollte sich einen guide nehmen oder an die locals halten. dann hat man auch richtig spaß


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2017)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, wie man einerseits S3-4 fahren kann, andererseits aber technische Kehren nicht als flowig empfindet und weiß auch nicht, was "Enduro fahren" bzw. der Unterschied zu "AM" sein soll, wenn keine Zeitmessung stattfindet aber insgesamt fasst der Bericht meine Eindrücke von vor 7 Jahren immer noch gut zusammen


----------



## RobNbg (21. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar nicht, wie man einerseits S3-4 fahren kann, andererseits aber technische Kehren nicht als flowig empfindet und weiß auch nicht, was "Enduro fahren" bzw. der Unterschied zu "AM" sein soll, wenn keine Zeitmessung stattfindet aber insgesamt fasst der Bericht meine Eindrücke von vor 7 Jahren immer noch gut zusammen



flowig ist immer ansichtssache. für mich persönlich ist der flow unterbrochen wenn ich in Spitzkehren auf schrittempo runterbremsen muss. es mag leute geben die können die richtig fiesen Spitzkehren auch mit Speed fahren; ich gehöre nicht dazu. ich muss runterbremsen und mit gefühl rum. gerade wenn es steil, verblockt oder rutschig ist nehme ich lieber das tempo raus.

ja das mit Enduro und AM und CC ist so ne Sache. wo fängt das eine an, wo hört das andere auf? primär meinte ich damit, dass wir gerne geschwindikeit aufbauen, uns in kurven reinpressen und wurzeln, stein etc. gerne überspringen oder mit direkter Linie drüber. aber da könnte man jetzt das Bierchen rausholen, den grill anwerfen und eine nie endene dabatte führen


----------



## freiraus (21. August 2017)

Hallo Rob,

danke für Deinen dann doch so gar nicht kurzen Bericht ;o)
Als Co-Autor möchte ich ein paar Worte dazu schreiben:

GPS:
Ich gestehe - die Daten sind ungenau, zum Teil sind es die Originaldaten von vor ca. 10 Jahren. Da besteht Nachholbedarf. Wer uns aktuelle tracks zukommen lassen möchte: sehr gerne - wir sind dankbar für Unterstützung! 

Zu den Touren:
Als wir die Auswahl zusammengestellt haben gab`s das Wort "Enduro" noch nicht. Grundsätzlich haben wir versucht fahrbare Auffahrten mit schöne Trailabfahrten zu kombinieren. Also das was wir selbst schon immer gerne gefahren sind. Heute heisst das Enduro...oder Allmountain...oder Trail....oder? Um auch für weniger versierte biker was im Buch zu haben gibt`s auch leichtere Touren, ich würde sagen alles mit 4 "Helmen" kann man durchaus als Enduro/Allmontaintouren bezeichnen. Aber wie du schreibst - die Grenzen verschwimmen...in ein paar Jahren heisst`s dann wieder anders...vielleicht "non-ebike-Touren"

Zu den Einweg-Touren:
Wart Ihr in Bovec stationiert? Denn in dem Gebiet ist der Anteil hoch, ja, das liegt an der Topographie. Die lässt keine großartigen Rundtouren zu. Limitierend wirkt hier auch der Triglav-Nationalpark und das dort herrschende Bikeverbot auf Trails, zum Teil auch Forstwegen.
Bei Kobarid und Tolmin schaut`s anders aus - das südliche Tal ist für Trailliebhaber empfehlenswerter als Bovec.

Du schreibst: "auch hatten wir bei jeder tour aus dem buch immer wieder schilder „biken verboten“ was uns etwas verwundert hat"
Kannst Du sagen auf welchen Touren? Bei den Touren Moznica, vas na Skali stehen mittlerweile welche ja (Nationalpark) bei der "Planina Zaprikraj" auch - wegen von Dir geschilderter Schiebestrecke (siehe auch Beiträge hier weiter oben). Weitere sind uns im Moment nicht bekannt - ich hoffe das ist noch so.
Falls Ihr öfters an der Soca auf dem Trail im oberen Tal (ab Lepena) unterwegs wart: der ist verboten da Nationalpark.

Zur Tour Planina Zaprikraj: Die beschriebene Stelle hat sich in den Jahren nach dem letzten Druck stark verschlechtert, vorher war sie durchaus "begehbar", daher taucht auch keine deutlichere Warnung im Buch auf. Unter "news" auf unserer Webseite steht eine Warnung von letztem September...
Wo hat der Bauer gelacht?  Das wäre interessant...

Zum Stol:
den von Dir beschriebenen Trail kennen wir - er ist genial. Aber veröffentlichen werden wir in nicht, der ist Gruppen mit Guides vorbehaltenen um Ärger zu vermeiden. Er wird von Locals gepflegt und wir respektieren diese "stille Regel".
Wir fahren diesen übrigens auch bei unsere Tour "Best Singletrails"

Matajur:
Dort gibt es "flowige" (?) (Enduro)Abfahrten - nach San Pietro (die seid Ihr wohl gefahren), nach Cepletischis auch die Ri. Kobarid ist in Abschnitten sehr schön. Alle im Buch beschrieben ;o)
Es gibt noch mehr Optionen, ich bin selbst zuletzt eine gefahren, wo wird aber noch nicht verraten ;o)

Generell gibt es noch mehr Optionen für schöne Trail-Touren im Soca-Tal, wir hatten auch 1, 2 mehr für das Buch damals geplant aber in Absprache mit den lokalen Tourismusämtern nicht veröffentlicht bzw. abgeändert. Solange sich an der aktuellen Gesetzeslage in Slowenien nichts ändert werden wir auch erst mal keine neuen Touren veröffentlichen. Grundsätzlich müssen wir als biker froh sein uns im Soca-Tal so "frei" bewegen zu dürfen. Das ist nicht überall in Slowenien so.

Schöne Grüße!
Peter

p.s.
Als Tipp für Enduro Touren würde ich Euch noch das Gebiet um Jamnica empfehlen und auch den bikepark am Krvavec:
http://www.bikenomad.com
https://www.rtc-krvavec.si/en/activities/summer/bike-park-krvavec


----------



## RobNbg (21. August 2017)

hi peter,

schönes feedback. wir haben zuerst bovec angesteuert und später dann festgestellt, dass wir hätten früher nach kobarid fahren sollen 

eure webseite und die infos hatte ich erst zu spät beachtet. 

wir haben am letzten drittel an so ner kleinen hütte mit stacheldraht zaun und tollem plateau den bauern (oder einheimischen?) getroffen. sein englisch war nicht das beste aber er hat uns versucht zu erklären, dass man scheinbar anders rauf kommt. nachvollzogen haben wir das nicht.

die stol tour habe ich aus den von dir genannten gründen darum nicht näher beschrieben 

matajur hätte wahrscheinlich kein guide gebraucht aber war trotzdem toll einen zu haben.

die gründe warum einige touren so gestaltet sind verstehe ich.

ich möchte nich mal explizit erwähnen das ihr da wirklich was tolles zusammen gestellt habt. das ist nicht nur ein buch oder touren. da steckt herzblut drin. es war für uns nur nicht super passend aber wir kamen aus dem vinschgau und dolomiten, da waren wir evtl. trail technisch zu sehr verwöhnt 

p. s. finde ich die zeit dafür kann ich euch ggf. die GPS touren mit kartendaten glatt ziehen. da will ich aber nix groß versprechen und wenn da eh nur bei nicht bikebaren wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (22. August 2017)

freiraus schrieb:


> Aber veröffentlichen werden wir in nicht, der ist Gruppen mit Guides vorbehaltenen ...
> Wir fahren diesen übrigens auch bei unsere Tour "Best Singletrails"



Wer extra bezahlt, ist natürlich der bessere Mountainbiker - da gibt es dann auch keinen Ärger 
Glücklicherweise ist niemand, der die Sigma Online Topo findet auf solche "Dienstleistungen" angewiesen.


----------



## RobNbg (22. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wer extra bezahlt, ist natürlich der bessere Mountainbiker - da gibt es dann auch keinen Ärger
> Glücklicherweise ist niemand, der die Sigma Online Topo findet auf solche "Dienstleistungen" angewiesen.



das hat was mit Respekt zu tun. die guides vor ort pflegen den track und sorgen dafür, dass er so schön fahrbar bleibt. außerdem geht der track nach meinem wissen über privates land und ist mit dem Besitzer so abgesprochen. wird aus dem track ein massen pfad ist dieser bald ausgefahren und evtl. verliert der grundbesitzer dann die lust den track zu "genehmigen".

wenn man dafür etwas geboten bekommt und die lokale bikeszene unterstützen kann, sollte es kein Thema sein ein guide zu nehmen und den leuten mit dem Geld die Chance geben weiterhin solche kleinen Projekte zu finanzieren.

alle wollen immer nur feinste trails, GPS Daten dazu aber am liebsten nichts bezahlen. das geht so nicht. wenn wir mit 4.000 EUR (bzw. weitaus mehr) bikes da aufschlagen sollte ein kleiner beitrag zur Unterstützung drin sein.


----------



## freiraus (22. August 2017)

Hallo Rob,

danke für die netten Worte und das Angebot mit den Karten bzw. GPS-Daten!
Das Problem ist, dass es mir keine Karte bekannt ist wo alle Wege enthalten sind. Da helfen dann aufgezeichnete Daten weiter.

Den "anderen" Weg zum Sattel müssen wir mal prüfen...weiss auch nicht wo der sein soll...? 

@mw.dd 
Das hat nichts mit "besserem" biker zu tun, es macht nur einen Unterschied ob hier "alle" runterfahren oder nur wenige. Die Jungs vor Ort machen die Wegpflege freiwillig und auf ihre Kosten, es fehlt einfach an manpower und Geldern, das kann man nicht mit anderen bekannten Bikeregionen vergleichen wo der lokale Tourismusverband Gelder zuschiesst.
Wer den Weg findet kann ihn natürlich fahren ;o)

Ich habe übrigens nochmal an unsere Freunde  im Tourismusbüro geschrieben ob eine "Renovierung" des Weges bei der Planina-Zaprikraj Tour geplant ist. Das wird aber aufgrund der Geologischen Gegebenheiten nicht einfach sein. Allerdings ist er Teil des "Pot Miru" = "Weg des Friedens" und daher müsste Interesse bestehen, dass der Weg auch für Wanderer gut begehbar ist. 

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (22. August 2017)

RobNbg schrieb:


> das hat was mit Respekt zu tun. die guides vor ort pflegen den track und sorgen dafür, dass er so schön fahrbar bleibt. außerdem geht der track nach meinem wissen über privates land und ist mit dem Besitzer so abgesprochen. wird aus dem track ein massen pfad ist dieser bald ausgefahren und evtl. verliert der grundbesitzer dann die lust den track zu "genehmigen".
> 
> wenn man dafür etwas geboten bekommt und die lokale bikeszene unterstützen kann, sollte es kein Thema sein ein guide zu nehmen und den leuten mit dem Geld die Chance geben weiterhin solche kleinen Projekte zu finanzieren.
> 
> alle wollen immer nur feinste trails, GPS Daten dazu aber am liebsten nichts bezahlen. das geht so nicht. wenn wir mit 4.000 EUR (bzw. weitaus mehr) bikes da aufschlagen sollte ein kleiner beitrag zur Unterstützung drin sein.



Da haben sich unsere Antworten überschnitten - stimme voll und ganz zu.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## mw.dd (22. August 2017)

freiraus schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "besserem" biker zu tun, es macht nur einen Unterschied ob hier "alle" runterfahren oder nur wenige. Die Jungs vor Ort machen die Wegpflege freiwillig und auf ihre Kosten, es fehlt einfach an manpower und Geldern, das kann man nicht mit anderen bekannten Bikeregionen vergleichen wo der lokale Tourismusverband Gelder zuschiesst.



Dann würde ich vorschlagen ihr richtet eine Spendenmöglichkeit ein und verzichtet auf den nutzlosen Versuch, den Trail geheimzuhalten. Es hat nämlich ein "G'schmäckle", wenn man den Leuten erst den Mund wässrig macht, dann aber extra Geld verlangt.
Die Stol-Tour würde übrigens durch eine spannende, aber gut fahrbare Abfahrt sehr gewinnen.


----------



## RobNbg (22. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann würde ich vorschlagen ihr richtet eine Spendenmöglichkeit ein und verzichtet auf den nutzlosen Versuch, den Trail geheimzuhalten. Es hat nämlich ein "G'schmäckle", wenn man den Leuten erst den Mund wässrig macht, dann aber extra Geld verlangt.
> Die Stol-Tour würde übrigens durch eine spannende, aber gut fahrbare Abfahrt sehr gewinnen.



wo ist denn da der fade Beigeschmack? ich habe doch gesagt wie ich an den tipp gekommen bin. bei der stol tour hatten wir keinen guide. wir waren im shop und haben uns informiert. Geld hatte für den tipp niemand verlangt. ok, stefan (glaub so hieß er) hatte von mir n kaltes Bierchen aus dem Auto bekommen und wir haben zwei schläuche gekauft (Slowenien hat mir ein mantel und zwei schläuche gekillt). geht man nett und offen auf die leute zu, sind auch nett und offen zu einem 

geheim halten will hier niemand etwas. wir wurden nur darum gebeten den track nicht im netz zu streuen und dann mache ich so was auch nicht. das finde ich nur fair.

du weißt doch nun, dass es diese abfahrt gibt und die scheinbar sehr genial ist. nun iss es doch kein Hexenwerk mehr diese auch zu finden. man muss es auch würdigen wenn es leute gibt die sich bemühen was auf die beine zu stellen und nicht nur fordern...


----------



## freiraus (22. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann würde ich vorschlagen ihr richtet eine Spendenmöglichkeit ein und verzichtet auf den nutzlosen Versuch, den Trail geheimzuhalten. Es hat nämlich ein "G'schmäckle", wenn man den Leuten erst den Mund wässrig macht, dann aber extra Geld verlangt.
> Die Stol-Tour würde übrigens durch eine spannende, aber gut fahrbare Abfahrt sehr gewinnen.



Das wäre grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, kann ich gerne mal vor Ort anregen.
Geheimhalten tut niemand etwas aber extra nachgeholfen auch nicht - wer suchet der findet 

Für den Stol gibt es eine "neue" Abfahrtsoption, wir müssen nur noch klären ob diese "freigegeben" werden kann. Falls ja werde ich gerne den Track hier zur Verfügung stellen.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## cubabluete (23. August 2017)

Wir waren von den Touren auch begeistert - insbesondere die Landschaft ist wunderschön.
Das mit den ungenauen GPS Daten ist uns auch aufgefallen. Waren uns an einigen Stellen unsicher, wo es weitergeht. Ist aber nix tragisches.
Bei der Moznica Tour haben wir im obersten Teil kurz vor dem Ende im Steinfeld irgendwo halt gemacht. Da war im Wald kein genauer Weg mehr erkennbar. Runter sehr schöner Trail. Beim Runterfahren kommt man mal zu einem Privathaus. Da sollte man direkt beim Einfahrtstor rechts am Zaun vorbei. Wir sind am Grundstück gestanden bis wir das geschnallt haben. Genial war dann kurz vor Bovec der Trail runter zur Soca und der kleinen Hängebrücke.

Matajur sind wir nicht ganz rauf zur Kirche, sondern zum Refugio. Dann einen Wanderweg oberhalb vom Refugio gleich rüber zum 749iger Trail. Da rüber sind ein paar Felsen und man muss das Bike tragen. Dann direkt in den 749er. Der lohnt sich echt. Unten im 1. Ort fährt man ein bisserl Asphalt zum nächsten, wo es dann nochmals rechts rein geht (auch schwer auszumachen). Der Weg runter war ziemlich mit Brombeeren zugewachsen bis zur Hälfte. Ganz unten angekommen sind wir gegenüber rauf und die Höhenstrasse zurück. Das war entbehrlich (derzeit wird dort auch Holz gearbeitet und es liegen viele Äste rum.

Stol Süd war die Auffahrt zwar nicht steil aber Mühsam durch die Hitze und unser spätes Aufbrechen (Peter hats eh erwähnt im Buch).
Oben am Kamm rüber ist natürlich ein Erlebnis für sich mit tollen Ausblicken. An der Gabelung wo die Tour links weiter ginge sind wir gerade aus auf den Wanderweg nach Kobarid. Den würde ich wirklich nur Fahrern empfehlen, die technisch hohes Niveau fahren können.
Rechts runter (quasi die Abfahrt der Stol Nord Tour) soll laut Freunden von uns, die das ein paar Tage zuvor gefahren sind ziemlich zugewachsen sein.

Unser Fazit war: Super Gegend mit toller Landschaft. Wir sind mit Rafting gestartet - sind dann die 3 Touren gefahren und haben mit Kajak abgeschlossen. Man sollte das unbedingt probieren insbesondere dort. Wenn man mehr Touren fahren möchte würde ich auch einen Guide nehmen - insbesondere dann, wenn man viel Trailanteil liebt. Viele Touren im Buch haben einen hohen Asphaltanteil.
Den Bikeshop in Kobarid kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen - die sind sehr nett und haben auch Leihräder von Mondraker. Weiters kann ich auch das Buch sehr empfehlen, weil die Beschreibung echt toll ist. Die enthaltenen Tourenkarten sind auch eine lässige Sache, denn aufs Gps alleine würde ich mich nicht verlassen.
In Summe ein schöner Kurztrip in eine wunderschöne Gegend und ein gelungener Mix aus Bike- und Wassersport.


----------



## Heiko123 (23. August 2017)

freiraus schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Für den Stol gibt es eine "neue" Abfahrtsoption, wir müssen nur noch klären ob diese "freigegeben" werden kann. Falls ja werde ich gerne den Track hier zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> ...



ne neue Auffahrtsoption gibt's nicht oder?
Spezl ist die hochgefahren und hat nur geschimpft. Sehr schlechter Strassenzustand, grobe Steine und ausgewaschen und dann der permanente Shuttleverkehr (fahren wie die Henker) für die Paragleiter. :-(


----------



## freiraus (23. August 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> ne neue Auffahrtsoption gibt's nicht oder?
> Spezl ist die hochgefahren und hat nur geschimpft. Sehr schlechter Strassenzustand, grobe Steine und ausgewaschen und dann der permanente Shuttleverkehr (fahren wie die Henker) für die Paragleiter. :-(



Ist er von Norden hoch? Das ist die "bessere" Auffahrt.
Da ist je nach Wetter Shuttle-Verkehr ja, dafür "pflegen" die Paraglider den Weg auch. Die Auffahrten von Norden und Süden sind beides Trassen alter Militärstrassen, eigentlich ganz gut fahrbar aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu den Forstautobahnen Bayern oder Österreich. Denn wo kein Staatsforst da keine planierten Forstwege.
Eine neue Auffahrt wird es mit Sicherheit nicht geben. 

Grüße 
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (24. August 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> ne neue Auffahrtsoption gibt's nicht oder?
> Spezl ist die hochgefahren und hat nur geschimpft. Sehr schlechter Strassenzustand, grobe Steine und ausgewaschen und dann der permanente Shuttleverkehr (fahren wie die Henker) für die Paragleiter. :-(


Im süden kein verkehr aber auch grober schotter. Aber es geht ja ums biken, sonst muss man Rennrad fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (6. November 2017)

Hallo, 
wer kann mir Tipps für schöne Hüttenübernachtungen entlang der Route Vrisic-Pass - Soca- Ajdovcina geben? 
Rifugio Pelizzo und die Hütte auf dem Vrisic-Pass kenne ich breits.

Viele Grüße,
Max


----------



## trailproof (6. November 2017)

Hallo,

nett aber sehr rustikal sind die Vojkova Koca und die Koca Anton Bavcera (hoffe ich habs auf die schnelle richtig geschrieben) im Gebiet des Caven/Mali Golak. Wir haben schon in beiden übernachtet. Man sollte halt Matratzenlagern gegenüber keine Abneigung haben ;-)


----------



## freiraus (24. November 2017)

Hallo,

die Tage werden kürzer, die Abende werden länger - genau die richtige Zeit um ein paar Fotos anzuschauen 
Wir waren mit unserem Team letztes Wochenende in Ajdovščina, in Goržnjan (Kroatien) und bei Osp/Socerb unterwegs. Downhillquote auf Trails: 100%!
Am ersten Tag hat uns die Bora fast vom bike gepustet dafür waren die Ausblicke grandios und die Trails trocken geföhnt - Fotos von unserem Ausflug hier oder in unserer Galerie.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Freiraus-177372715708186/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1364196883692424
Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## trailproof (24. November 2017)

Netter Trip. Kommt mir seehr bekannt vor . Und Andrej is auch dabei .


----------



## freiraus (25. November 2017)

Jaaaa, sehr nett!
Um die Jahreszeit perfekt.
Und ja, Andrej ist in unserem Team, er hat mir erzählt, dass ihr  bei ihm wart. Slowenien ist ein kleines Land 

Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

für alle Slowenien-Interessierten im Umland von Stuttgart:
Ihr könnt mich am kommenden Wochenende auf der CMT in Stuttgart am Stand von Wandern&Biken Slowenien antreffen (Halle 10 Stand 10G36) und Euch mit Infos zu unseren Touren und zu Radfahren in Slowenien allgemein eindecken.
https://www.messe-stuttgart.de/fahrrad/
Allgemeine Infos gibt es während der gesamten Messe am slowenischen Stand in Halle 6/Stand 6A11

Bis dann
Grüße
Peter


----------



## MatSmy (9. Januar 2018)

freiraus schrieb:


> Wir waren mit unserem Team letztes Wochenende in Ajdovščina, in Goržnjan (Kroatien) und bei Osp/Socerb unterwegs. Downhillquote auf Trails: 100%!



Servus,
gibt es für Kroatien auch irgendwo gesammelte Infos?

Sportliche Grüße
Mat


----------



## Heiko123 (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

da wir letztes Jahr unsere TransSlowenien durchgeführt haben, anbei unser Reisevideo hierzu.
Hoffe damit bei Euch das Interesse zu wecken. 

Kann nur sagen, war sehr begeistert von land und Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo Heiko,

Gratulation zur erfolgreichen Tour! Sieht aus als hättet Ihr Spaß gehabt und auch Glück mit dem Wetter.
Cadrg ist ein besonderer Platz - mit steiler Auffahrt, gell? 
Und auf der Bahntrasse nach Triest rein rollen ist ein schönes Ende.

Grüße!
Peter


----------



## Ydrah (12. Februar 2018)

RobNbg schrieb:


> Stol Tour:
> 
> in kobarid angekommen haben wir uns bei positive sport über touren unterhalten. wir haben ihm gesagt, dass wir von den touren hier etwas gefrustet sind. sicherlich keine schlechten touren aber so richtig begeisterung stellte sich bei uns nicht ein. nach 4 tagen im soca tal konnte dann der ausblick nicht mehr dafür sorgen, dass unsere begeisterung noch so hoch war. wir haben mit dem besitzer vor ort gesprochen. er hatte leider keine freien guides mehr. wir haben ihm dann die stol tour aus dem buch gezeigt. er hat uns tipps gegeben wie wir daraus etwas enduro lastiges machen. und siehe da, wir hatten mega spaß!
> 
> ...



ist das die "ZIP-BIKE" Tour?

Ich fahre im Mai nach Tolmin und würde am liebsten von dort aus Touren machen. Aber eher Tagestouren oder eben nur mal 3-4 Stunden. Wer hat da Tipps? Ich war schon mal da und kenn ein paar Strecken aber was neues ist immer klasse. Darf gerne bergab auch anspruchsvoll sein. So zwischen 1500 und 2000hm etwa ist auch o.k.. Nehme aber gerne Tipps für geführte Touren oder auch Shuttle Touren. Wäre toll wenn in etwa auch Preise genannt werden.


----------



## hzN (12. Februar 2018)

Ydrah schrieb:


> ist das die "ZIP-BIKE" Tour?
> 
> Ich fahre im Mai nach Tolmin und würde am liebsten von dort aus Touren machen. Aber eher Tagestouren oder eben nur mal 3-4 Stunden. Wer hat da Tipps? Ich war schon mal da und kenn ein paar Strecken aber was neues ist immer klasse. Darf gerne bergab auch anspruchsvoll sein. So zwischen 1500 und 2000hm etwa ist auch o.k.. Nehme aber gerne Tipps für geführte Touren oder auch Shuttle Touren. Wäre toll wenn in etwa auch Preise genannt werden.


Ich hätte noch mein Buch vom freiraus Verlag abzugeben, pN bei Interesse.
Kannst auch gern recherchieren, da sind im tourengebiet Tolmin glaube ich 9 Touren dabei.


----------



## Ydrah (14. Februar 2018)

hzN schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch mein Buch vom freiraus Verlag abzugeben, pN bei Interesse.
> Kannst auch gern recherchieren, da sind im tourengebiet Tolmin glaube ich 9 Touren dabei.



Danke für das Angebot. Habe hier aber gelesen das die Touren da drin nicht so wirklich spannend sind. Bist du Touren in der Tolmin Ecke gefahren?


----------



## hzN (14. Februar 2018)

Nein, wir waren in der Ecke Kobarid. Da es aber 2015 war müsste ich nochmal schauen, was wir dort gefahren sind, falls interessant. Fand ich aber durchaus zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Ydrah (17. Februar 2018)

hzN schrieb:


> Nein, wir waren in der Ecke Kobarid. Da es aber 2015 war müsste ich nochmal schauen, was wir dort gefahren sind, falls interessant. Fand ich aber durchaus zufriedenstellend.



wäre auch interessant. Ist ja nicht weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hzN (17. Februar 2018)

Ydrah schrieb:


> wäre auch interessant. Ist ja nicht weit weg.


Hast PN


----------



## prabbatel (14. März 2018)

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich Neuigkeiten zur Wegbeschaffenheit bei der Planina-Zaprikraj Tour?
Am besten natürlich positive


----------



## freiraus (19. März 2018)

Hallo,

aktuell haben wir keine neuen Infos zur Beschaffenheit, der Zustand wird sich aber im Winter nicht verbessert haben. Ich denke der Weg wird zum Frühjahr zumindest wieder "begehbar" sein.
Es wird wohl erstmal eine Tour für "trittsichere" biker bleiben. Sollte sich hier was ändern informieren wir Euch.
Zumindest haben wir die aktuelle Info (von heute), dass die Befahrung von Seiten des Triglav Nationalparks geduldet ist.
Wer die Verbotsschilder aufgestellt hat weiss niemand ;o)
hat evtl. jemand Fotos davon?

Wir bereiten gerade eine voraussichtliche weitgehend unveränderte 4te Auflage vor. Falls Ihr noch Infos für uns habt bzgl. evtl. Nichtbefahrbarkeiten auf den Touren o.ä. wäre es super wenn Ihr sie hier posten könntet oder uns per email mitteilt.
Vielen Dank!

Danke & Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (27. März 2018)

Hallo,

habe soeben folgende Info zur Planina Zaprikraj erhalten:

_"We will absolutely try to maintain the path (Predolina – Golobar) at least in same conditions like it was in the last year. Our worker will go to clean it as soon the road from D. Ravne to Zaprikraj will be repaired and the snow will melt. Because of the rain, snow and heavy transit (timbers) the road is now not transitory. ....it is difficult to make wide path on that section. About the signs, the trail is officially open, so the sign is not an official mark."
_
Grüße
Peter


----------



## jazzi (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte bitte eure Hilfe. Vielleicht wurde es schon einmal gefragt, möchte aber nicht unbedingt alle 50 Seiten durchlesen.
Wir sind Ende Juli mit der Familiy für eine Woche im Socatal, wissen aber nicht wo am besten. Toll wäre ein Campingplatz direkt am Wasser für die Kids und dann sollten dort auch noch DIE Endurotrails in der Nahe sein.
Wie siehts aus? Was könnt ihr empfehlen?
Freue mich auf viele Antworten 
Danke virab


----------



## Thebike69 (21. Mai 2018)

Kamp Vili Volarje Viljem Perdih s.p.
Volarje 64, 5220 Tolmin, Slowenien
+386 5 381 13 13
Denn finde ich mit Kindern perfekt und die Trails findet man auch ganz in der nähe.
Camp Koren und Camp Lazar sind auch toll,  liegen aber mehr im Schatten und der Isonzo ist etwas Wilder


----------



## freiraus (24. Mai 2018)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Kamp Vili Volarje Viljem Perdih s.p.
> Volarje 64, 5220 Tolmin, Slowenien
> +386 5 381 13 13
> Denn finde ich mit Kindern perfekt und die Trails findet man auch ganz in der nähe.
> Camp Koren und Camp Lazar sind auch toll,  liegen aber mehr im Schatten und der Isonzo ist etwas Wilder



...dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Noch ein Hinweis zu Tour 5 / Vas na Skali:
Wir waren dort vor 2 tagen zu Fuss unterwegs - auf beiden Trailabfahrten (Hauptroute ab WP 11 und Variante über die Kapelle) sind leider Fahrverbotsschilder angebracht. Bitte diese beachten und auf der Auffahrtsroute abfahren.
Ihr bewegt Euch hier im Triglav Nationalpark und riskiert höhere Geldstrafen.
Wir hoffen, dass die Schilder in naher Zukunft wieder entfernt werden, ursprünglich waren die Routen von der Nationalparksverwaltung freigegeben allerdings hat der Chef und auch die Gesetzgebung des Parks gewechselt bzw. sich geändert

Danke  & Grüße
Peter


----------



## absvrd (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Wir sind Anfang Juni in kranjska gora. Verstehe ich das richtig und südlich von dem Ort ist erstmal alles Nationalpark? Werden wir da überhaupt fündig nach mtb-geeigneten wegen? Sollen wir uns lieber gleich Richtung Dreiländereck orientieren?


----------



## freiraus (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

auf der Nordseite des Vršič gibt es Trails und die alte Passstraße im oberen Teil. Nach meinem Wissen ist das Befahren hier geduldet. Der trail zur Soča-Quelle nach Süden ist verboten (obwohl mehrfach veröffentlicht...)
Ansonsten gibt es auch Touren in Richtung Italien, z.B.Rifugio Zacchi oder auf der Seite der Karawanken - am besten mal vor Ort in den Shops fragen! z:b. MTB Republic

Grüße
Peter

p.s. Tržič ist auch nicht weit und lohnt sich für einen Ausflug!


----------



## fr3shi (23. Juni 2018)

Kann mir wer einen Bike-Verleih in/um Bovec empfehlen? Werde online irgendwie nicht fündig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (23. Juni 2018)

Positive sport Kobarid
Oder auch Outdoorgalaxy Bovec

Grüße
Peter


----------



## ilfer (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir fahren nächste Woche (auf der Durchreise) ins Kamp Koren nach Kobarid, sind aber leider nur 2 volle Tage dort. Wollen aber unbedingt biken gehen 
Leider ist der Freiraus-Tourenführer momentan überall ausverkauft... hat hier noch jemand einen übrig, notfalls auch nur leihweise gegen Portoerstattung? Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen!
Wir (ich, meine Frau und 2 Jungs mit 9 und 10) wollen ein paar leichte Touren fahren, aber halt nicht nur Asphalt sondern gerne auch leichte Trails!

Freue mich auf Eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## freiraus (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo

Frag mal direkt bei Kamp Koren ob sie noch Bücher haben.
Oder in den Tourismusbüros in bovec/kobarid/tolmin
Dolina-soce.com

Grüße
Peter


----------



## ilfer (16. Juli 2018)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo
> Frag mal direkt bei Kamp Koren ob sie noch Bücher haben.
> Oder in den Tourismusbüros in bovec/kobarid/tolmin
> Dolina-soce.com
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, Peter!


----------



## freiraus (16. Juli 2018)

P.s.
Oder hier: http://www.potmiru.si/deu/


----------



## ilfer (16. Juli 2018)

Falls ich kein Buch finde... welche Touren könnt Ihr denn empfehlen? 
Wie gesagt, ich fahre mit Frau und Buben - das ganze soll sich bevorzugt auf "schönen" Wegen abspielen mit möglicht wenig Asphalt.

Das Buch kauf ich dann wenn die 4. Auflage da ist. Hab mich eh schon durch den Prospekt in die Gegend verliebt.


----------



## 22acme (17. Juli 2018)

Mir gehts ähnlich... Buch ausverkauft und Tipps hätt ich auch gerne! 
Welcher Standort bietet sich denn als Base an?


----------



## ilfer (17. Juli 2018)

freiraus schrieb:


> Frag mal direkt bei Kamp Koren ob sie noch Bücher haben.


Guter Tipp! Kamp Koren hat wirklich noch welche


----------



## 22acme (17. Juli 2018)

Super! Um von hier aus ne Unterkunft organisieren zu können,... wo sind denn lohnenswerte Trails gerne auch technischer bzw. was empfehlt ihr als Standort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (17. Juli 2018)

22acme schrieb:


> Super! Um von hier aus ne Unterkunft organisieren zu können,... wo sind denn lohnenswerte Trails gerne auch technischer bzw. was empfehlt ihr als Standort?


Dazu kann ich nix sagen, aber die Touren im Buch sind aufgeteilt nach Bovec, Kobarid und Tolmin!


----------



## freiraus (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo

Kobarid ist grundsätzlich ein guter Standort (oder zwischen Kobarid und Tolmin) da das der "mittlere" Ort ist. Zum Teil können auch die Touren um Tolmin von dort gestartet werden oder man fährt mal 15 min mit dem Auto. Auch nach Bovec ist es nicht weit.
Wenn Ihr länger Zeit habt und z.B. zum Campen hinfahrt kann man ja auch mal den Standort wechseln.

"leichte Trails" ist bei Kobarid und Tolmin nicht so leicht mit Kids da diese "weiter oben" sind (z.B. Kapela Bes oberhalb von Kosec oder Matajur I - bis zur Hütte Dom na Matajure und gleicher Weg zurück). Die Trails um den Zusammenfluss von Soca und Koritnica bei Bovec wäre nicht allzu schwer und gut erreichbar (Tour 1 und 2) - die sind nicht lang aber schön zu fahren.

"technische" Trails - etwas anspruchsvoller wären um Kobarid Matajur I mit Variante nach Cepletischis oder Matajur II und III, Tour 12, 14, 16
Falls Ihr etwas "richtig" anspruchsvolles fahren wollt: Die Gondel am Kanin nimmt mittlerweile biker bis zur Gipfelstation ("D) mit, von dort noch weiter bergauf und runter durch das Krnica-Tal bis Bovec. Aber hier ist wirklich sehr gute Fahrtechnik erforderlich!
Alternativ könnt Ihr die Strecken des bikeparks ab Station "B" austesten.
Mehr infos hier: https://www.soca-valley.com/en/summer/cable-car-kanin/

Grüße
Peter

p.s. die neue Auflage geht voraussichtlich nächste Woche in Druck, wir hinken leider etwas hinterher...


----------



## ilfer (17. Juli 2018)

> "leichte Trails" ist bei Kobarid und Tolmin nicht so leicht mit Kids da diese "weiter oben" sind (z.B. Kapela Bes oberhalb von Kosec oder Matajur I - bis zur Hütte Dom na Matajure und gleicher Weg zurück). Die Trails um den Zusammenfluss von Soca und Koritnica bei Bovec wäre nicht allzu schwer und gut erreichbar (Tour 1 und 2) - die sind nicht lang aber schön zu fahren.


DANKE für die Tipps, Peter


----------



## 22acme (17. Juli 2018)

freiraus schrieb:


> p.s. die neue Auflage geht voraussichtlich nächste Woche in Druck, wir hinken leider etwas hinterher...



Top Danke! Meinst der Druck wird in der letzten Juli Woche noch versandfertig?


----------



## Morcheltrainer (19. Juli 2018)

Hab gesehen das im aktuellen Bike-Magazin eine Bike-Packing Tour "4 Tage durch Slowenien" vorgestellt wird.
Hat die jemand gelesen und kann sie empfehlen oder abraten. Also zum Magazin. Oder find ich die Infos auch im Netz.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juli 2018)

Ich bräuchte mal ne Empfehlung für Kartenmaterial für eine Durchquerung von Slowenien. Ich habe nämlich immer gerne zusätzlich auch Papierkarten.
Bei Kompass gibt es die Karten 2803 und 2801. Die eine ist nicht lieferbar. Ob sie was taugen würden weiß ich auch nicht.
Wer hat da eine Empfehlung? Ich brauche prinzipiell ganz Slovenien bzw. etwas konkreter die Linie Kranjska Gora - Piran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (25. Juli 2018)

Die slowenische Kartografie kann weiterhelfen – entweder vor Ort kaufen oder bestellen:

Kartografija: Regionalkarten / Turistične Karte, Maßstab 1:75.000: 
Julische Alpen Westteil: https://trgovina.kartografija.si/izdelek/3830048521055/slovenias-julian-alps-west-part und 
Primorska: https://trgovina.kartografija.si/izdelek/3830048521123/primorska-tourist-map sollten den Bereich abdecken. 

Größerer Maßstab (1:50.000), aber nur Julische Alpen: https://trgovina.kartografija.si/izdelek/3830048523752/julian-alps-mountain-map-150000

Alternativ für die Berge: Sidarta https://sidarta.si/en/category/maps/ → Julijske Alpe (1:50.000)  oder Triglav (1:25.000)


----------



## freiraus (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

es gibt die Kartografia Karten auch in 1:40000 https://trgovina.kartografija.si/katalog/G027/turisticne-karte-140000
Gut sind bzw. waren auch die Karten vom Slowenischen Alpenverein in 1:50.000, diese sind aber momentan für den "Westen" vergriffen, vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo noch Restexemplare:
https://www.mapfox.de/WG_951-Slowen...s-Bergwandervereins-Planinska-Zveza-Slovenije

Grüße
Peter


----------



## jalgrattad (26. Juli 2018)

Klar, aber bei der Kombination von digitalem und analogen Kartenmaterial würde ich mich für den kleineren Maßstab entscheiden. 1:75.000 ist immer noch detailliert genug, um mehr als nur einen Überblick zu bekommen, für die Detailfragen würde ich dann die digitalen Daten nutzen (OSM). So hat man bei der geplanten Route ("Linie Kranjska Gora - Piran") nur zwei Papierkarten dabei, statt 4+. Bei der Qualität der Wegmarkierungen in Slowenien muß man ja auch nicht allzu besorgt sein, was zu verfehlen.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Tipps. Werde dann erst mal ohne Papierkrempel losfahren und mich bei Bedarf vor Ort eindecken. Start ist übrigens Berchtesgaden. Die ersten 4 Tage verlaufen durch Österreich. Danach 5 Tage Slovenien (ca. 22. bis 26.8.).


----------



## freiraus (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

osm Karten sind zum Teil besser, ja. Eine Karte in der alle Wege (z.B. im Soca-Tal) drin sind gibt es eh nicht. Die Kartografija Karten sind auch nicht wirklich geeignet für die Wegsuche, dafür sind sie nicht genau genug. Die Sidatra Karte ist da um einiges besser.

Grüße & gute Fahrt
Peter


----------



## jaja007 (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo bin Ende August für 12 Tage in Slowenien, davon auch 4 Tage im soca Tal. Wann ist den das Buch 
*30 Mountainbiketouren im Soca-Tal *wieder verfügbar? Auf der Homepage steht Ende Juli .
Jörg


----------



## opec (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo.
Ich bin demnächst wieder in Kobarid und würde sehr gerne eine neue Tour ausgehend von Kobarid oder ev. auch Tolmin probieren. Bisher kenn ich  folgende Touren: Matajur, Stol Süd und Nord, Kapela Bes, Dreznica und Magozd. Könnte mir jemand eine Tourenempfehlung geben? Ich hab das Tourenbuch von Peter in der 2. Auflage zur Hand. Die Tour 27. Planina Razor hab ich schon etwas ins Auge gefasst.
Lieber Gruss
Christian


----------



## freiraus (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

die Bücher werden gerade gedruckt, wir hinken leider etwas hinterher.
Ich denke in spätestens 2 Wochen sollte die neue Auflage verfügbar sein.

Planina Razor ist - finde ich - eine der schönsten Touren!
Hier gibt es übrigens eine schöne längere Variante mit zusätzlicher Auffahrt nach Cadrg und Trailabfahrt ins Tolminka-Tal:
https://www.bike-alpeadria.com/de/mountainbiketouren/2014051913462375/

Grüße
Peter


----------



## opec (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Peter.
Vielen Dank für die Tourenbestätigung der Planina Razor.
Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## freiraus (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

gerne - den unteren Teil der verlinkten Variante nach Cadrg kann man übrigens auch gut als Kurztour fahren - oder dann weiter mit unserer Tour Tolminka-Tal.

Viel Spaß & Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (6. August 2018)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo
> Falls Ihr etwas "richtig" anspruchsvolles fahren wollt: Die Gondel am Kanin nimmt mittlerweile biker bis zur Gipfelstation ("D) mit, von dort noch weiter bergauf und runter durch das Krnica-Tal bis Bovec. Aber hier ist wirklich sehr gute Fahrtechnik erforderlich!
> Alternativ könnt Ihr die Strecken des bikeparks ab Station "B" austesten.
> Mehr infos hier: https://www.soca-valley.com/en/summer/cable-car-kanin/
> .



Hallo,

hier noch 2 Videos zur oben erwähnten Abfahrt vom Kanin:









Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (8. August 2018)

Hallo,

die vierte Auflage unseres Tourenführers ist ab sofort verfügbar! Die ersten Exemplare können die nächsten Tage versendet werden.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Goldi03421 (8. August 2018)

Hallo Peter, ist die 2. Auflage noch nutzbar oder gab es mittlerweile soviele Änderungen, dass die Touren komplett anders verlaufen oder gar völlig neu sind? Habe das Buch seit vier Jahren liegen und es bisher nicht geschafft nach Slowenien zu reisen. Das ändert sich nun aber endlich mal! 

Gleich noch eine ergänzende Frage: Ist in der ersten Oktoberwoche noch mit passablem Wetter im Soca-Tal zu rechnen oder kehrt da generell schon der feuchte Herbst ein?


----------



## freiraus (9. August 2018)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, ist die 2. Auflage noch nutzbar oder gab es mittlerweile soviele Änderungen, dass die Touren komplett anders verlaufen oder gar völlig neu sind? Habe das Buch seit vier Jahren liegen und es bisher nicht geschafft nach Slowenien zu reisen. Das ändert sich nun aber endlich mal!
> 
> Gleich noch eine ergänzende Frage: Ist in der ersten Oktoberwoche noch mit passablem Wetter im Soca-Tal zu rechnen oder kehrt da generell schon der feuchte Herbst ein?



Hallo,

die Touren sind größtenteils aktuell. Größte Veränderung zur dritten/vierten Auflage ist die Tour 25/Kolovrat 1, da hat sich der Mittelteil der Abfahrt geändert. Da kannst Du Dir die aktuelleren Daten herunterladen.
Tour 11 ist mittlerweile eine Kategorie leichter da im unteren Teil nach den Schäden durch den Eisregen 2014 ein Forstweg gebaut wurde.

Erste Oktoberwoche ist generell noch gut geeignet. Ob`s regnet wage ich jetzt noch nicht vorherzusagen ;o)

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Goldi03421 (9. August 2018)

Prima - ich bedanke mich für die Info. Dann notiere ich mir das mal direkt im Buch.

Ich bestelle dann kurzfristig Sonnenschein


----------



## jaja007 (16. August 2018)

Hatte gestern das Buch im Briefkasten, habe heute angefangen zu lesen.
Muss sagen das Buch ist extrem gut gemacht, sehr übersichtlich und es steckt viel Liebe darin. Kann es nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Witzkracker (21. August 2018)

Bitte löschen


----------



## bern (23. August 2018)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier noch 2 Videos zur oben erwähnten Abfahrt vom Kanin:
> 
> ...



interessanterweise fehlen im film die einfahrts-Serpentinen und ein paar Passagen im Mittelteil ;-)


----------



## Joey12345 (26. August 2018)

Wir sind ab Montag ein paar Tage in Slowenien. 
Da aber nur begrenzt Zeit zum
Biken zur Verfügung steht wollte ich mal nachfragen ob es auch die Möglichkeit gibt die Gondel im
Bikepark zu nutzen und von da aus Naturtrails zu fahren? 
Gerne dann auch noch mit weiteren Höhenmetern von da aus. 
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (2. September 2018)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier noch 2 Videos zur oben erwähnten Abfahrt vom Kanin:
> 
> ...


Hallo Peter, bin nun eine Woche in Tolmin und das Wetter verspricht toll zu werden. Daher möchte ich neben der einen oder anderen Tour aus eurem tollen Buch die Abfahrt ab Station D der Gondel machen. Bisher habe ich noch keine genaue Beschreibung der Route gefunden, gibt es die irgendwo?

PS. Das Tourismusbüro in Tolmin hat einen großen Stapel der Buches in der vierten Auflage. Ich hatte darauf gehofft


----------



## bern (3. September 2018)

Bei der bergstation rechts die piste des sesselliftes raufschieben, dann eine grobsteinige piste zur talstation des nächsten sesselliftes runterfahren. Direkt hinter dem lifthüttel beginnt der weg mit steilen, grobschottrigen serpentinen. Beschilderungen gibts keine. Ist eigentlich ein normaler wanderweg (auf dem das wandern jetzt sicher nimmer viel spass macht).


----------



## Skwal (3. September 2018)

Das Fahren aber auch nur sehr beschränkt...
Der erste Abschnitt  sind ziemlich steile tiefe Schotterreisen, mit Serpentinen. Eher Surf Feeling.
Ein Grosses Felsenmeer kommt auch noch.
Weiter unten ein ziemlich verblockter Singletrail.

Das Landschaftserlebnis ist toll, alles ziemlich einsam!
Der Fahrspass ist eher von der Sorte, "Ich hab's geschafft!"

Unten geht's in den Kanin Mountainbike Trail über.
Den fand ich super, sehr technisch, aber mit festem Untergrund!

Viel Spass


----------



## radlfaxe (10. September 2018)

Ich bin letzte Woche organisiert durch Slowenien mit dem MTB. War sehr schön, kann die Gegend nur empfehlen. Es waren ansonsten sehr wenig Biker unterwegs, was ja auch ganz schön ist.


----------



## Goldi03421 (10. September 2018)

Kann mir vielleicht der ein oder andere eine schöne Unterkunft für zwei Leute in Kobarid empfehlen? Wir wollen in der ersten Oktoberwoche vor Ort sein und natürlich auch die ein oder andere Tour aus dem Buch unter die Räder nehmen. 

Gern nehme ich auch noch Tipps für weitere Empfehlungen bzgl Unternehmungen im Soca Tal.


----------



## Fubbes (10. September 2018)

Ich habe meine Ostostalpen-Tour von Berchtesgaden nach Piran im August gemacht und freue mich, Slovenien mal gesehen zu haben. Im flacheren Gelände der letzten beiden Etappen entlang der italienische-slowenischen Grenze fast wie in der Toskana. Durch die alpineren Etappen in Österreich war es sehr abwechslungsreich. Und Piran ist ein würdiges Ziel.
Übernachtungen waren in Kranjska Gora (Hotel Alpina), Tolmin (Hostel Hildegarden), Smartno (Hisa Marica), Sezana/Dane (Hotel Grahor) und Piran (PachaMama).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (10. September 2018)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht der ein oder andere eine schöne Unterkunft für zwei Leute in Kobarid empfehlen? Wir wollen in der ersten Oktoberwoche vor Ort sein und natürlich auch die ein oder andere Tour aus dem Buch unter die Räder nehmen.
> 
> Gern nehme ich auch noch Tipps für weitere Empfehlungen bzgl Unternehmungen im Soca Tal.


Campingplatz Kamp Koren bietet kleine Loges an.


----------



## Baitman (11. September 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Ostostalpen-Tour von Berchtesgaden nach Piran im August gemacht und freue mich, Slovenien mal gesehen zu haben. Im flacheren Gelände der letzten beiden Etappen entlang der italienische-slowenischen Grenze fast wie in der Toskana. Durch die alpineren Etappen in Österreich war es sehr abwechslungsreich. Und Piran ist ein würdiges Ziel.
> Übernachtungen waren in Kranjska Gora (Hotel Alpina), Tolmin (Hostel Hildegarden), Smartno (Hisa Marica), Sezana/Dane (Hotel Grahor) und Piran (PachaMama).



Wirst du diese Route, wie auch die anderen, auf deiner Seite veröffentlichen?


----------



## Fubbes (11. September 2018)

Das werde ich. Üblicherweise dauert das aber bis Weihnachten, bis alles fertig ist.


----------



## Goldi03421 (11. September 2018)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Campingplatz Kamp Koren bietet kleine Loges an.



Besten Dank für die Info. Die hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Weißt du zufällig wie die Preisliste zu lesen ist? 
http://www.kamp-koren.si/de/preisliste-und-nachlaesse

Bei zwei Leuten in der Nebensaison 75euro/Nacht? Na ja ich frag mal an. Sieht top aus, ich befürchte aber über Budget wenns doch eher die oberen Preise sind


----------



## freiraus (12. September 2018)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Info. Die hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Weißt du zufällig wie die Preisliste zu lesen ist?
> http://www.kamp-koren.si/de/preisliste-und-nachlaesse
> 
> Bei zwei Leuten in der Nebensaison 75euro/Nacht? Na ja ich frag mal an. Sieht top aus, ich befürchte aber über Budget wenns doch eher die oberen Preise sind



Hallo,

ich denke das sind die Preise für die Chalets mit je 2 DZ.Frag mal nach den neuen Glamping-Hütten (für 2 Personen), ich denke die sind günstiger:
http://www.kamp-koren.si/de/glamping

grüße
Peter


----------



## Goldi03421 (25. September 2018)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke das sind die Preise für die Chalets mit je 2 DZ.Frag mal nach den neuen Glamping-Hütten (für 2 Personen), ich denke die sind günstiger:
> http://www.kamp-koren.si/de/glamping
> ...



So, das Holzhaus ist gebucht (75/Nacht/2Personen). Am Sonntag sind wir vor Ort. Wenn ich jetzt noch ein paar tolle Tipps von denen bekomme die schon da waren, würde ich mich echt freuen. 

- 3 bis 4 Touren (welche sind die beeindruckendsten, spaßigsten, flowigsten aus denn Reiseführer?)
- Rafting als Laie zu empfehlen? 
- Zip-Lining (ohne MTB denk ich mal) wäre auch was?
- wo kann man lecker essen?
- Empfehlung bzgl bestimmter Essen/Getränke?
- was gibt es sonst so für heiße Tips?
- Ausflug zur Adria (wohin genau)?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MB-Biker (26. September 2018)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht der ein oder andere eine schöne Unterkunft für zwei Leute in Kobarid empfehlen? Wir wollen in der ersten Oktoberwoche vor Ort sein und natürlich auch die ein oder andere Tour aus dem Buch unter die Räder nehmen.
> 
> Gern nehme ich auch noch Tipps für weitere Empfehlungen bzgl Unternehmungen im Soca Tal.



Wir waren in diesem Hotel, das ich empfehlen kann: http://www.hotelhvala.si/de/

Unser Zimmer war riesig, mit 2 Räumen und 3 Betten. Das Essen ist sehr gut, sie sind auf Fisch spezialisiert. Es gibt aber auch gute Fleischgerichte.


----------



## Goldi03421 (27. September 2018)

Besten Dank schon einmal für den Tip. Die Unterkunft haben wir ja nun schon, aber das Restaurant werden wir sicherlich mal ausprobieren!

Weitere Tipps zur Region nehme ich gern!


----------



## fr3shi (28. September 2018)

Ich fände die Pizzeria Soča ganz gut https://g.co/kgs/vZ3ktr

Ansonsten war ich mehr in Cesoca/Bovec unterwegs. Da fand ich z.B. den Burgerladen Felix gut https://www.tripadvisor.de/Restaurant_Review-d8039477?m=19905

Rafting kannst auf jeden Fall als Laie machen. Natürlich eine geführte Tour... Ob das mit den riesen Booten dort richtig Spaß macht kann ich aber nicht beurteilen. War nur Kajak fahren ;-).


----------



## bern (28. September 2018)

das resti vom camping "lazar" war letztens der volle Wahnsinn. bestes wildgulasch ever, bestes gegrilltes Roastbeef ever und frische grüüde püüz. ambiente passt auch - gastgarten/salettl mit offenen Feuerstellen. ist anscheinend auch für nicht-camping-gäste zugänglich und auch bei den einheimischen recht beliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (16. Dezember 2018)

Wer einen Sloveniencross im Rahmen eine kompletten Alpencrosses fahren möchte, kann sich nun an meiner Tour orientieren.
Mein Bericht ist fertig:
https://alpen-biken.de/alpentour2018/index.html


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schön recherchierter und "kompletter" Bericht, der den Charakter eines Slowenien-Cross sehr gut wieder gibt.


----------



## Fubbes (17. Dezember 2018)

Da ist mir doch schon wieder das V reingerutscht. Ich meine natürlich Slowenien 

@Stefan_SIT 
Dir auch hier öffentlich noch mal vielen Dank für die vielen Streckentipps zu Slowenien.


----------



## Yetihunter (22. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

mal ein ganz anderes Thema, hoffentlich bin ich damit hier richtig. Ein Kollege und ich planen einen SlowenienX im Sommer, von Arnoldstein nach Piran. Soweit zur Info, jetzt zur Frage, ist hier schon mal jemand die Strecke gefahren? Wir wollen das ohne Unterkunftsbuchung durchziehen, d.h. selfguided und unterwegs Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten suchen. In Österreich und Italien ist das problemlos möglich, in Slowenien auch? Soll ja etwas weniger besiedelt sein...❓

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten 
Andreas


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Dezember 2018)

Yetihunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ein ganz anderes Thema, hoffentlich bin ich damit hier richtig. Ein Kollege und ich planen einen SlowenienX im Sommer, von Arnoldstein nach Piran. Soweit zur Info, jetzt zur Frage, ist hier schon mal jemand die Strecke gefahren? Wir wollen das ohne Unterkunftsbuchung durchziehen, d.h. selfguided und unterwegs Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten suchen. In Österreich und Italien ist das problemlos möglich, in Slowenien auch? Soll ja etwas weniger besiedelt sein...❓
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich bin die Strecke schon ein paar Mal gefahren. Man muss die Unterkünfte nicht vorher buchen, es ist jedoch sinnvoll, sich die Strecke so aufzuteilen wie es sinnvoll ist und die Unterkünfte am jeweiligen Etappenziel zu kennen, d.h. Alternativen zu haben, wenn die Unterkunft xy voll ist...

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Yetihunter (22. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die Antwort, die Strecke steht soweit fest, die Einteilung auch. Na dann werden wir das wohl mal so angehen.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Denzinger (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir planen für dieses Jahr auch eine Slovenienrunde, hat mir vielleicht jemand einen guten Tip für die Strecke von San Pietro nach Tolomin?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Denzinger (7. Februar 2019)

So ich habe nun weiter gesucht und habe auch 2 Routen gefunden, ist vielleicht schon jemand eine der beiden Strecken gefahren und möchte mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xthnquvrhubyuamy
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ildmomlsvygjtokb

Schon mal Danke im voraus.


----------



## umtreiber (7. Februar 2019)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wer einen Sloveniencross im Rahmen eine kompletten Alpencrosses fahren möchte, kann sich nun an meiner Tour orientieren.



Wenn man schnellstmöglich durch Slowenien durch will, dann ist das der schönste weg.
Ich finde aber dass die Soca / Triglav Gegend so viel schöne Wege und Trails hat, dass man locker 1-2 Wochen dort biken kann.
Ich würde daher (immer) wieder einen Rundkurs planen - so spare ich mir auch die Rückreise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. Februar 2019)

Ist schon klar. 
Aber das ist ja ein ganz anderer Ansatz.


----------



## freiraus (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich kenne Variante 1 über Castelmonte ganz gut - schöne Ausblicke, relativ viel Asphalt, wenig Verkehr. Im Sommer kann`s heiss werden da eher wenig Schatten.
Variante 2 scheint mehr "Offroadanteil" zu haben, dafür einen Gegenanstieg und weniger Ausblicke - was aber mehr Schatten bedeutet. 
Es gäbe auch noch die Möglichkeit im Tal an der Grenze entlang zu fahren, östlich von Variante 1. Habe ich aber auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Ist bei höheren Temperaturen evtl. eine Alternative zu der Fahrt auf dem Höhenrücken.

Die Abfahrt von Variante 2 führt über Trails (unsere Tour Kolovrat I), die der Variante 1 auf Asphalt ins Tal.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Denzinger (8. Februar 2019)

okay danke. Heißt im Prinzip Variante 1 mit Abfahrt von 2 wäre aus Deiner Sicht optimaler?
Grüße


----------



## freiraus (8. Februar 2019)

Denzinger schrieb:


> okay danke. Heißt im Prinzip Variante 1 mit Abfahrt von 2 wäre aus Deiner Sicht optimaler?
> Grüße


Ja - falls nicht zu sonnig/heiss. 

Grüße
Peter


----------



## DrMud (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind gerade am Planen für eine 3-Tagestour durchs Soca-Tal, bin hier über dieses Video gestolpert: 



welcher Tour entspricht das, Matajur II oder III ?

LG Nik


----------



## freiraus (21. Februar 2019)

Winterzeit - Messezeit: Wir sind wieder auf der f.re.e München! Ihr könnt uns von Freitag 22.2. bis Sonntag 24.2. am Stand von (Wandern & Biken) Slowenien in Halle A6 antreffen. Wir und unsere slowenischen Kollegen geben Euch gerne Auskunft zum Thema Biken in Slowenien. Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch!

Bis dann
Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (21. Februar 2019)

DrMud schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir sind gerade am Planen für eine 3-Tagestour durchs Soca-Tal, bin hier über dieses Video gestolpert:
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde sagen Matajur 2 (oder eine Abwandlung)
Zumindest sieht man im Video bei ca 6:10min den Kirchturm von Vernassino:


----------



## freiraus (21. Februar 2019)

umtreiber schrieb:


> ich würde sagen Matajur 2 (oder eine Abwandlung)
> Zumindest sieht man im Video bei ca 6:10min den Kirchturm von Vernassino:
> Anhang anzeigen 829337


Ja, sieht so aus.
Mit Variante zur Hütte zurück und dann rechts runter auf dem alpe Adria trail. Danach dann auf dem 749er.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## DrMud (22. Februar 2019)

Ok super, dann weiß ich wo es lang geht


----------



## Denzinger (28. Februar 2019)

So wir haben unsere Einteilung für unsere diesjährige Tour in Slowenien soweit fertig, da wir im August fahren werden (Lehrer an Bord ) wird es wohl Sinn machen die Quartiere vorzubuchen, oder?
Aus diesem Grund wäre ich für gute Übernachtungstipps in Boves, Kobarid und Tolomin dankbar.
Danke schon jetzt.
Grüße


----------



## Fubbes (28. Februar 2019)

Für Tolmin kann ich http://www.hostel-hildegarden.com/ empfehlen.
Klein, modern, sehr günstig (im 6-er Zimmer). Besitzerin spricht deutsch.


----------



## MB-Biker (5. März 2019)

Denzinger schrieb:


> So wir haben unsere Einteilung für unsere diesjährige Tour in Slowenien soweit fertig, da wir im August fahren werden (Lehrer an Bord ) wird es wohl Sinn machen die Quartiere vorzubuchen, oder?
> Aus diesem Grund wäre ich für gute Übernachtungstipps in Boves, Kobarid und Tolomin dankbar.
> Danke schon jetzt.
> Grüße



In Kobarid  waren in diesem Hotel, das ich empfehlen kann: http://www.hotelhvala.si/de/

Unser Zimmer war riesig, mit 2 Räumen und 3 Betten. Das Essen ist sehr gut, sie sind auf Fisch spezialisiert. Es gibt aber auch gute Fleischgerichte.


----------



## MB-Biker (5. März 2019)

Weiss jemand mehr?

Ich habe gehört, dass im 2019 vom Vršič Pass nach Bovec runter ein Trail geöffnet werden soll? Das wäre super, da ansonsten die normale Passstrasse runter gesurft werden muss. Für eine Info wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Denzinger (5. März 2019)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> In Kobarid  waren in diesem Hotel, das ich empfehlen kann: http://www.hotelhvala.si/de/
> 
> Unser Zimmer war riesig, mit 2 Räumen und 3 Betten. Das Essen ist sehr gut, sie sind auf Fisch spezialisiert. Es gibt aber auch gute Fleischgerichte.



Schon gebucht, danke


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. März 2019)

Das Hotel Hvala hat sehr unterschiedliche Zimmer. Wir waren 2015 zur Recherche eines Slowenien-Cross dort. Es war ok, aber lebt m.E. davon, dass es das einzige am Platz ist. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis fand ich nicht ganz i.O. Das Frühstück/Essen habe ich nicht in bester Erinnerung. Das kann sich natürlich in den letzten Jahren alles gewandelt haben. Booking.com stuft es als "sehr gut" mit der Durchschnittsnote 8,0 (von 10) ein, was - "sehr gut" hin oder her - aus meiner Sicht und im Vergleich mit anderen Hotels keine sehr gute Benotung ist. Die Google-Rezensionen sind hier wesentlich realistischer mit einer 3,9 (von 5). 
Ich würde es mal im Kamp Koren versuchen... oder (siehe Post von Fubbes) in einem der Hostels/Privatunterkünfte. Die sind oftmals besser als die Hotels.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## freiraus (5. März 2019)

Hallo

wir arbeiten seit Jahren mit dem Hotel Hvala zusammen - bisher waren alle Gäste zufrieden (wir auch).
Kamp Koren ist aber auch schön, es kommt halt drauf an welche Art von Unterkunft man will.

Wegen dem Trail vom Vrsic werde ich mich mal bei Freunden vor Ort erkundigen - ich hab noch nichts von einer Öffnung gehört. Ich kann`s mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen....aber schön wärs!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (23. April 2019)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Uns hat gestern die Nachricht erreicht, dass die Abfahrt von Tour 6 / Casera Nischiuarch momentan auf der Höhe von 790 m durch umgestürzte Bäume blockiert ist. Es ist wohl ohne Motorsäge kein durchkommen.
> 
> ...



Waren dort am Ostersonntag unterwegs. Leider haben sie das erwähnte Obelix' Mikado noch nicht weggeräumt. War sehr mühseelig über und unter den Buchen die Bikes zu wuchten. Hat uns gut 20min. und jede Menge Kraft gekostet. Der Rest des Trails war frühjahrsüblich voll mit Laub und kleineren Ästchen. Beim Aufstieg von der Kirche weg haben uns noch 2-3 kleinere Schneefelder zum Absteigen gezwungen. Die sollten aber bald weg sein.
Trotzdem und auch wegen des grandiosen Wetters eine schöne Tour.

Servus,
Bobo


----------



## thomaximilian (28. Mai 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Waren dort am Ostersonntag unterwegs. Leider haben sie das erwähnte Obelix' Mikado noch nicht weggeräumt. War sehr mühseelig über und unter den Buchen die Bikes zu wuchten. Hat uns gut 20min. und jede Menge Kraft gekostet. Der Rest des Trails war frühjahrsüblich voll mit Laub und kleineren Ästchen. Beim Aufstieg von der Kirche weg haben uns noch 2-3 kleinere Schneefelder zum Absteigen gezwungen. Die sollten aber bald weg sein.
> Trotzdem und auch wegen des grandiosen Wetters eine schöne Tour.
> 
> Servus,
> Bobo



Hallo Bobo,
habt Ihr einen Blick in die Casera Nischiuarch geworfen? Plane demnächst eine Übernachtung dort. Anhand der Bilder die man so findet schaut's drinnen recht gut aus, aber ein Bericht aus erster Hand ist immer besser 

Gibt es sonst aktuelle Erkenntnisse zur Schneelage? Ist die Stol-Nordrampe schon befahrbar?

Besten Dank und Grüße
Thomas


----------



## bobo2606 (30. Mai 2019)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> ...
> habt Ihr einen Blick in die Casera Nischiuarch geworfen.....



Nein, sorry. Wir sind einfach nur daran vorbei gerauscht....


----------



## umtreiber (4. Juni 2019)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst aktuelle Erkenntnisse zur Schneelage? Ist die Stol-Nordrampe schon befahrbar?



Wir waren letztes WE in Kobarid. Stol, Matajur etc ist schneefrei.


----------



## gmak (27. Juni 2019)

Wir hatten uns überlegt dieses Jahr eine mehr oder weniger klassischen Slowenien-Durchquerung zu machen.

Wie schaut es dort eigentlich mit den Rückreisemöglichkeiten (Zug?, Shuttle?) aus?


----------



## Fubbes (30. Juni 2019)

Ich bin zu zweit von Piran zurück bis Salzburg mit dem Taxi von https://tuamv.com/
Sehr zu empfehlen und noch bezahlbar.


----------



## ich121212 (1. Juli 2019)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Wenn man schnellstmöglich durch Slowenien durch will, dann ist das der schönste weg.
> Ich finde aber dass die Soca / Triglav Gegend so viel schöne Wege und Trails hat, dass man locker 1-2 Wochen dort biken kann.
> Ich würde daher (immer) wieder einen Rundkurs planen - so spare ich mir auch die Rückreise.



Hallo,
Hast du zufällig so einen Rundkurs bei der Hand? Möchte Ende August mit meinem Bruder eine 5 Tages Tour machen. Sollte allerdings technisch nicht zu schwer sein(S2, max S3 bzw Hardtail tauglich). Tagesleistung max 60km 1600hm, gerne auch weniger.
Hab mal versucht eine route zu erstellen:
Triglav Rundtour
Allerdings is der Trailanteil noch sehr gering und der Straßenateil mit 30% recht hoch.

LG Roman


----------



## umtreiber (2. Juli 2019)

ich121212 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hast du zufällig so einen Rundkurs bei der Hand?



Hallo Roman, zufällig hab ich jetzt leider keinen Rundkurs mit 60km&1600hm / Tag zur hand 

Im Ernst: Eine schöne 5 Tagestour, die zum persönlichen Geschmack und Fahrstil passt, schüttelt man nicht so einfach ausm Ärmel.
Bei meinen ersten Besuch in SLO habe ich mich hauptsächlch hier informiert: https://mtb-slowenien.de/ ( ) Dort gibts auch gpx tracks zum download. Ausserdem hier oder hier. Viel Info gibts auch in diesem Thread. 

Ganz grob würde ich Dir diese 'Runde' empfehlen.


----------



## ich121212 (2. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldung,

schade, wäre natürlich ein schöner Zufall gewesen. Werd mir mal das Buch vom freiraus Verlag ordern.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann, einen schönen mehrtages Rundkurs rund um den Triglav Nationalpark zusammenzustellen. 
Kennt jemand eine Schöne Route für den östl. Teil des Nationalparks (Tolmin-Bohinj-Bled)? Das Buch deckt ja nur den Bereich im Westen und Süden ab.

Beste Grüße Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
hat jemand das Buch "Mountainbiketouren in Slowenien" und würde es gegen eine Gebühr verleihen oder ggf. verkaufen? 
Fahre Ende nächster Woche in den Urlaub in Soca-Tal und habe bisher keine Info ob es lieferbar ist...
Würde mich freuen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MB-Biker (29. Juli 2019)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wir arbeiten seit Jahren mit dem Hotel Hvala zusammen - bisher waren alle Gäste zufrieden (wir auch).
> Kamp Koren ist aber auch schön, es kommt halt drauf an welche Art von Unterkunft man will.
> ...



Hallo Peter

Gerne würde ich nochmals wegen dem Trail vom Vrsic nachhacken. Konntest Du etwas in Erfahrung bringen? Bin in 2 Wochen dort.

Lieben Dank schon im Voraus.
Stefan


----------



## freiraus (6. August 2019)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand das Buch "Mountainbiketouren in Slowenien" und würde es gegen eine Gebühr verleihen oder ggf. verkaufen?
> Fahre Ende nächster Woche in den Urlaub in Soca-Tal und habe bisher keine Info ob es lieferbar ist...
> Würde mich freuen!
> ...


Hallo Tom,

hattest Du bei und angefragt? DAs Buch ist lieferbar! Bestellen kannst Du es direkt bei uns: http://mtb-slowenien.de/buchbestellung.html
Falls es zu knapp ist - die Tourismusbüros vor Ort (Bovec, Kobarid, Tolmin) müssten ich noch Exemplare haben.

@stefan:
 Meines Wissen ist der Trail vm Vrsic Pass immer noch für MTB tabu.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kiter94 (11. August 2019)

Kann jemand Touren mit guten Trails aus dem Buch rund um Kobarid empfehlen? Sind heute die Tour „am Kobarsinski Stol“ gefahren, die Abfahrt aus eher groben, steilen Schotterwegen war leider nicht so lohnenswert...


----------



## BennyTheCat (13. August 2019)

Hi Kiter94, habe vor zwei Wochen aus dem Buch eineinhalb Touren gemacht (Buch habe ich nicht zur Hand, deshalb kann ich dir jetzt keine Details oder die Nummer nennen).
DIe erste haben wir komplett wie im Buch beschrieben durchgeführt, sie ging über Kobarid, Ladra, Smast, Vrsno, Krn bis zu der kleinen italienischen Kriegskapelle und dann bergab. Sehr empfehlenswert. Der Anstieg ist zum größten Teil über Asphalt, nach Krn wirds dann schotterig und es geht in den Wald. Teilweise sehr enge Stellen am Hang, über die man das Bike besser trägt/schiebt. Ab der Kapelle eine sehr schöne Abfahrt, teils recht anspruchsvoll mit engen, felsigen Kurven. Danach geht's über Asphaltserpentinen weiter bergab, hier haben wir leider den Traileinstieg, der als Variante beschrieben wird, verpasst und es erst nach ca. 80hm bemerkt... haben wir also gelassen. War trotzdem eine sehr schöne Nachmittagstour.

Die zweite Tour hat uns auf den Stol geführt. Den Anstieg zum Gipfel haben wir dem Buch gleich gemacht. Das war wahrscheinlich dieselbe, die ihr auch gemacht habt. Da die Abfahrt nicht so prickelnd beschrieben klang, haben wir, statt die Tour wie im Buch durchzuführen, den Berg richtung Norden über zwei Trails verlassen, welche man auch auf Trailforks findet, die nach Srpenica führen. Während der obere, kürzere Trail 'naja' war (viel über vernebelte, felsige Bergwiesen), war der untere längere teil ein echtes Highlight. Teils anspruchsvoller Naturtrail über vielfältiges Terrain, in dem sich technische sachen und Stellen, wo man einfach mal laufen lassen konnte sich die Waage gehalten haben. Hier und da waren ein paar gebaute Sachen drin, aber größtenteils bliebs naturbelassen. Am Schluss noch jede Menge enger Switchbacks auf felsigen Wanderwegen, denn wer legt nicht gern noch ein wenig Umsetz-Training nach 1300hm Anstieg und anschließend 5km Unterarme durchschütteln ein 
Wenn ihr kein Problem damit habt, den selben Climb zweimal zu fahren, kann ich die Tour vorbehaltlos empfehlen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. August 2019)

Die erste von BennyTheCat beschriebene Tour heißt im Buch Kapela Bez, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Am Stol habe ich auch noch keine schöne Abfahrt gemacht, eine war so zugewachsen, dass man nicht mal wirklich schieben konnte, weil sich ständig irgendwelche Zweige an diversen Biketeilen verhakt hatten.

Oben am Matajur ist es auch sehr schön, die Touren lassen sich ja gut kombinieren. Die alten Militärstraßen sind auch bergauf richtig gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (15. August 2019)

Hallo!
Ja, Kapela Bes & Matajur mit den Varianten auf dem sentiero 736 und nach San Pietro haben schöne Trails. Die Tour Planina Zaprikraj lässt sich auch von Kobarid starten.
Vom Stol fehlt leider eine schöne Abfahrt, die erwähnte nach sreprenica und Zaga ist die beste.

Noch ein Hinweis: bei Robidisce wurden 2 Trails ins Nadiza-Tal gebaut, mehr sollen folgen. eine schöne Ergänzung zu den Touren am Monte Joanaz.
Start ist nach Robidisce an dem Abzweig Schotterweg (mit Tisch) dann Ca. 300 m nach dem Friedhof links runter (trail 1). Schön angelegt, oft leider zu Teil etwas rutschig da Nordseite. Infos gibt es im Ort bei Miha, das Haus gegenüber der Kmetija/Gasthof. Danke an dieser Stelle fürs bauen!!

Viel Spass
Grüsse
Peter


----------



## gmak (26. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand zufällig den Track zur Slowenien-Durchquerung aus der Bike 10/2010 zur Verfügung stellen.
Auf der Homepage von www.mtb-slowenien.de ist er leider nicht zu finden.

Danke!


----------



## freiraus (26. August 2019)

gmak schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand zufällig den Track zur Slowenien-Durchquerung aus der Bike 10/2010 zur Verfügung stellen.
> Auf der Homepage von www.mtb-slowenien.de ist er leider nicht zu finden.
> ...



Hallo,
der Hinweis auf unsere Seite ist leider irreführend - die Daten zur Transslowenien gab es noch nie und gibt es nicht als download.
Ihr könnt mit Hilfe unserer Daten zum MTB Führer Soca-Tal 2-3 Etappen zusammenstellen.
Oder Ihr fahrt die Tour in unserem "Selfguide-Paket", inkl. Daten, Beschreibung&Karten, Übernachtungen, Rücktransport und wenn gewünscht Gepäcktransport.
Bei Interesse kannst Du uns gerne anschreiben.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. November 2019)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *ein wichtiger Hinweis:*
> wie bereits weiter oben berichtet ist der Abschnitt von der Planina Predolina zur Planina Golobar auf Tour 7 / Planian Zaprikraj im Bereich der Querung in sehr schlechtem Zustand, es besteht Absturzgefahr.
> ...



Wäre der Weg der darüber eingezeichnet ist und mir in der Einmündung wie ein überwachsener Karrenweg erscheint eine Alternative?


----------



## freiraus (8. November 2019)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wäre der Weg der darüber eingezeichnet ist und mir in der Einmündung wie ein überwachsener Karrenweg erscheint eine Alternative?


Hallo,

das wäre einen Versuch wert allerdings ist das Gelände genauso steil - der bisherige wird wenigstens gepflegt da er Teil des "Pot Miru" (Weg des Friedens) ist. Ich war dieses Jahr dort nicht unterwegs allerdings scheint er ok gewesen zu sein.

Oder gibt es von Euch andere Erfahrung?

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. November 2019)

Als ich an der letzten Jagdhütte vorbei bin bevor man über die Wiese in den Weg einsteigt kam ein Auto mit Jägern angefahren, die mir irgendwas hinterhergerufen haben. Vermutlich dass der weg mit Bike verboten ist. Stehen ja auch Verbotsschilder.

Ich hab dann halt geschoben, weil nach dem in Relation ewigen uphill umkehren auch nicht so geil ist. Und der Weg ist ja auch so grenzwertig dass man meistens schieben muss.

Also es geht wenn man trittsicher ist aber an ein paar Stellen ist die Fläche auf der man stehen kann ca 10-20cm breit und man muss das Rad vor sich nehmen. Und drunter geht's dann ein paar hundert Meter die geröllhalde runter. Also gepflegt ich weiß nicht. Andererseits wundert es mich eh dass der nicht schon längst weggespült wurde.


----------



## Weilichdejanbin (15. November 2019)

Moin, 
Ich denke gerade darüber nach vom 05.-14.06.20 mit meiner Freundin und ihrer Kajak-Gruppe nach Bovec zu fahren (sie fährt Wildwasserkajak, ich Mountainbike). 

Da Bovec das Basislager darstellt, würde ich gerne Tagestouren machen. Bis jetzt habe ich vor allem von großen Rundreisen gelesen. Gibt es in dem Gebiet genug schöne Tagestouren für eine Woche?

Ich würde nur ungern allein durch ein Gebiet fahren, in dem wenig los ist und ich mich nicht auskenne. Gibt es vielleicht eine Gruppe oder einzelne Mountainbiker, die in dem Zeitraum um Bovec unterwegs sind und denen ich mich anschließen könnte?

Gruß,
Jan

(Keine Ahnung ob das hier das richtige Forum dafür ist)


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2019)

Zu Punkt 1:

ich kenn mich jetzt nicht super aus, aber hab einen Überblick. Kommt halt drauf an ob du zwingend Singletrails fahren willst oder nicht. Mit Trails wirds vielleicht etwas knapp wenn man jeden Tag ein paar hundert Höhenmeter Sahnetrails fahren will, auch weil im angrenzenden Nationalpark Fahren auf Wanderwegen verboten ist. 

Schau dich mal bei trailguide und trailforks um. Empfehlen kann ich die Tour die ich oben beschrieben hab, bis auf den letzten Teil des Anstiegs und die Mata-Down-Strecke vom Monte Matajur. Die ist richtig spaßig und lang!


----------



## WOli (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
wir fahren nächste Woche spontan nach Bovec und ich kenn mich dort noch nicht aus. Für eine Buchbestellung ist die Zeit leider zu knapp.

Die Tour von Prevala durch's Krnica-Tal, die einige Seiten vorher erwähnt wurde, sieht sehr schön aus. Die will ich auf jeden Fall machen.

Hat jemand die Tour von Bovec aus über Cukla zum Rombon und dann nach Osten über "Veliki rob" runter ausprobiert? Taugt das?

Mein Bike über längere Strecken hoch tragen stört mich nicht und technisch anspruchsvolle Abfahrten mit Kehren mag ich gerne. Notfalls trag ich auch irgendwo ein Stück runter, falls es gar zu heftig wird...

Viele Grüße und danke für Infos
Oli


----------



## WOli (28. Mai 2020)

...und von Bovec mit der Gondel hoch, dann nach Süden am Mali Dol vorbei und wieder nach Bovec runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. Mai 2020)

WOli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir fahren nächste Woche spontan nach Bovec und ich kenn mich dort noch nicht aus. Für eine Buchbestellung ist die Zeit leider zu knapp.
> 
> Die Tour von Prevala durch's Krnica-Tal, die einige Seiten vorher erwähnt wurde, sieht sehr schön aus. Die will ich auf jeden Fall machen.
> ...


Wie machst du das mit den Grenzen??


----------



## bern (29. Mai 2020)

Abgesehen von der grenzen-g'schicht hat das schigebiet bovec seit zwei wochen wieder offen. https://www.nachrichten.at/panorama...turm-auf-skigebiet-in-slowenien;art17,3259143


----------



## chorge (29. Mai 2020)

bern schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der grenzen-g'schicht hat das schigebiet bovec seit zwei wochen wieder offen. https://www.nachrichten.at/panorama...turm-auf-skigebiet-in-slowenien;art17,3259143


Das ist klar... aber ich frag deshalb, ob man nen Buchungsnachweis braucht?! Also in Ö... 
Wir wechseln gern spontan die Zeltplätze - da hat man sowas nicht.


----------



## soundfreak (29. Mai 2020)

chorge schrieb:


> Wie machst du das mit den Grenzen??


Heut verkündet A bezüglich grenzen wieder ein update...

Sollte evt. auch zu slo eine Erleichterung geben ...☺


----------



## WOli (29. Mai 2020)

Freunde die zum Kayakfahren schon oft dort waren, fahren auch hin. Die haben sich erkundigt, Buchungsnachweis reicht offenbar für die Grenze


----------



## WOli (29. Mai 2020)

Wir sind mit dem WoMo unterwegs und haben die Kinder dabei; daher werden wir auf einem Campingplatz bleiben


----------



## chorge (29. Mai 2020)

Hmmmm - Mist, denn den Buchungsnachweis haben wir nicht. Camping Vili macht das vermutlich nicht, und wir wechseln ja ständig...


----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich denke einem Urlaub in Slowenien steht nichts mehr (größeres) im Wege!!
Laut aktuellem Stand brauchst Du eine Buchungsbestätigung oder musst eine Immobilie besitzen, dann geht´s ohne Quarantäne, siehe hier:








						Corona-Pandemie in Slowenien  -  Informationen u.a. zu den Einreise- und Quarantänebestimmungen sowie zur Impfstrategie.
					

Vorbemerkung: Die nachfolgenden Informationen dienen der Unterrichtung deutscher Staatsangehöriger. Andere Personen werden gebeten, sich an die Botschaft desjenigen Landes zu wenden, dessen…




					laibach.diplo.de
				




Lasst Euch doch von Vili was ausstellen per email, das macht er bestimmt.

Durch Österreich darf man wenn: 
"....der deutsche Staatsangehörige im direkten Transit ohne Zwischenstopp durch Österreich durchreist."
Also vorher Tank füllen und Blase leeren 
Ich denke auch hier musst Du nachweisen können, dass Du nach Slowenien fährst -> Buchungsbestätigung.

Vor Ort gelten ansonsten ähnliche Regeln wie bei uns (Schutzmasken beim Einkaufen etc.)

Bas Buch gibt es evtl. noch vor Ort in den Tourismusbüros in Bovec/Koabrid und Tolmin oder in Kobarid im Büro von "pot miru" ("Weg des Friedens") gegenüber vom Museum. http://www.potmiru.si/eng/

Viel Spaß!!
Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2020)

WOli schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Tour von Bovec aus über Cukla zum Rombon und dann nach Osten über "Veliki rob" runter ausprobiert? Taugt das?


Ich denke hoch musst du mehr oder weniger alles tragen runter..??
Wir haben nur mal die Querung vom Fort Herrmann nach Bovec probiert (Weg B4) , war nicht sehr lohnend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. Mai 2020)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke einem Urlaub in Slowenien steht nichts mehr (größeres) im Wege!!
> Laut aktuellem Stand brauchst Du eine Buchungsbestätigung oder musst eine Immobilie besitzen, dann geht´s ohne Quarantäne, siehe hier:
> ...


Kommt man so auch durch Italien???


----------



## WOli (29. Mai 2020)

freiraus schrieb:


> Ich denke hoch musst du mehr oder weniger alles tragen runter..??
> Wir haben nur mal die Querung vom Fort Herrmann nach Bovec probiert (Weg B4) , war nicht sehr lohnend.



Ok, danke. Mal sehen, wenn sich's ergibt, probiere ich das aus. 1.000 HM tragen kenn ich, das stört mich nicht


----------



## bern (29. Mai 2020)

WOli schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Mal sehen, wenn sich's ergibt, probiere ich das aus. 1.000 HM tragen kenn ich, das stört mich nicht



nimm dir schneeschuhe mit! schau dir die bilder im verlinkten zeitungsartikel an. sogar das stückerl wo man normal fahren könnte (von der bergstation bis zum prevalia sattel) ist noch schipiste.


----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2020)

chorge schrieb:


> Kommt man so auch durch Italien???


Ich denke durch Italien geht erst ab 3.6.
Grenze am Predil ist angeblich auf bis 18 Uhr, aber bis 3.6. würde ich lieber die Route über Wurzen- und. Vrsic-Pass nehmen.


----------



## WOli (29. Mai 2020)

bern schrieb:


> nimm dir schneeschuhe mit! schau dir die bilder im verlinkten zeitungsartikel an. sogar das stückerl wo man normal fahren könnte (von der bergstation bis zum prevalia sattel) ist noch schipiste.



danke, damit hat sich die Idee erledigt. Schneefelder mit dem Rad queren hatte ich schon, bin nicht scharf drauf ?


----------



## WOli (29. Mai 2020)

Hab gerade die Webcam Prevala angesehen ... ziemlich weiß noch da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

hier noch eine Seite mit weiteren Webcams:





						Webcams
					

Webcams in the mountains. Live pictures.




					www.hiking-trail.net
				




Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2020)

freiraus schrieb:


> Ich denke durch Italien geht erst ab 3.6.
> Grenze am Predil ist angeblich auf bis 18 Uhr, aber bis 3.6. würde ich lieber die Route über Wurzen- und. Vrsic-Pass nehmen.


Ich muss ich selber korrigieren:
Auf der Seite der slowenischen Polizei steht, dass der Grenzübergang am Wurzenpass geschlossen ist. Also muss man, so lang die Fahrt durch Italien nicht möglich ist durch den Karawanketunnel:





						Policija - Crossing the state border and restrictions due to Covid-19
					

Slovenska Policija




					www.policija.si


----------



## chorge (30. Mai 2020)

Also ich lese da, dass man einen dauerhaften oder temporären Wohnsitz in SLO braucht, um ohne Quarantäne einreisen zu dürfen. Zählt Urlaub als temporärer Wohnsitz???


----------



## the_real_iflow (30. Mai 2020)

chorge schrieb:


> Also ich lese da, dass man einen dauerhaften oder temporären Wohnsitz in SLO braucht, um ohne Quarantäne einreisen zu dürfen. Zählt Urlaub als temporärer Wohnsitz???


Das lese ich da auch. 
Unter den 'exceptions' steht, dass man zum Transit in ein anderes Land einreisen darf. 
Also z. B. um nach Kroatien weiterzufahren. Was ich fürs Biken für eine sehr gute Idee halte.


----------



## freiraus (30. Mai 2020)

schweddl schrieb:


> Das lese ich da auch.
> Unter den 'exceptions' steht, dass man zum Transit in ein anderes Land einreisen darf.
> Also z. B. um nach Kroatien weiterzufahren. Was ich fürs Biken für eine sehr gute Idee halte.


Guten Morgen,
Eine Buchungsbestätigung reicht aus, hier die Info vom slowenischen Tourismusbüro in München:

"Touristen von EU-Länder dürfen schon nach Slowenien reisen, sie müssen aber eine Reservierung für Unterkunft zeigen. Sie können mehrere Infos auch hier sfinden:https://www.slovenia.info/en/business/press-centre/information-about-the-coronavirus"
Ihr könnt also in Slowenien bleiben ?
Grüße 
Peter


----------



## freiraus (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo!

Zur Info: Die Anreise ins Soča-Tal ist momentan nur über Karawankentunnel-Vrsic Pass möglich. (Mittlerweile auch ohne Buchungsbestätigung)
Alternativ mit dem Autozug von Bled bis Most na Soci , Infos hier https://potniski.sz.si/en/motorail/

Es lohnt sich!!
Schöne Grüsse aus dem Soča-Tal!
Peter


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Juni 2020)

viel spass.


----------



## chorge (13. Juni 2020)

Also wir haben uns für SUP auf Krk letzte Woche entschieden.... Ist auch erträglich....


----------



## freiraus (2. Juli 2020)

Dobro Jutro!

Ist jemand von Euch in den letzten 2-3 Wochen die Tour zur Kapela Bes gefahren? 
Laut meiner Info ist der Weg oberhalb der Hütte an der Planina Kuhinja zur Kapelle mal wieder wegen Hangrutsch gesperrt. Aber manchmal ist er ja trotzdem passierbar.....?

Gleiches gilt übrigens für die Tour 7 / Planina Zaprikraj - Querung zur Planina Golobar. Die Stelle hier ist wohl nicht offiziell geperrt aber wohl in schlechtem Zustand, siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slowenien-soca-tal.322432/page-44#post-13957368

Danke Euch!

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## thomaximilian (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo Peter,
wir waren vor ein paar Tagen dort und haben uns zielsicher zwei gesperrte Touren ausgesucht und zwar genau die beiden.  

Kapela Bes
Unproblematisch. Am Parkplatz nähe Planina Kuhinja ist ein Schild mit Hinweis "Path to Planica closed". Oben am Trailabzweig an der Kehre ist ein rot-weißes Absperrband gespannt und das gleich Schild. Bike-Verbot ist nicht explizit dabei. Der Weg war dann aber auf der ganzen Länge bis zur Kapela unkritisch. Es gibt einen frischen Anriß unterhalb des Weges, ich glaube zwischen zweitem Bachgraben und Sattel. Vom Weg selbst war noch nichts abgerutscht, er war auf voller Breite nutzbar. Ich habe kein Foto, weil wir an der Stelle nicht dachten, dass es der Grund für Sperrung sein könnte.

Planina Zaprikraj
Habe leider echt verpennt, im Thread danach zu suchen, sonst hätten wir es nicht gemacht. Am Beginn des Trails bei der letzten Alm ist ein Bike-Verbot-Schild. Während der Hangquerung gibt es ca. drei unangenehme Querungen wie auf dem Bild. Man kommt durch aber man sollte hier wirklich davon abraten. Ich denke, dass sich die Lage langsam weiter verschlechtert, der Hang oberhalb ist wirklich ungemütlich. Ab der Hütte das Tragestück hoch ist wieder alles bestens, der Trail runter sowieso.

Ansonsten: Predil ist offen, haben es aber erst vor Ort gehört, wir sind über Karawanken hingefahren, über Predil zurück.

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo Thomas,

super - danke für die Infos!
Ja, da habt Ihr wirklich zielsicher die kritischsten Touren rausgesucht - aber auch mit die schönsten.
Das Verbotsschild an der Alm vor der Querung steht schon länger dort. Ich habe versucht herauszufinden wer es aufgestellt hat. Aber keiner weiss wer es war...? Aber man muss aj eh schieben - dann macht man ja nichts verbotenes 
Könnte sein, dass es Jäger aufgestellt haben, sie pflegen zusammen mit "Pot Miru" (Weg des Friedens) den Weg. Er wurde wohl nach dem WInter repariert aber dann hat es vor ca. 3 Wochen sehr stark geregnet.
Eine dauerhafte Lösung ist hier allerdings auch schwierig.

Das die Grenze am Predil (für Touristen) offen ist ist merkwürdig - von der slowenischen Polizei bekommt man eine andere Info. Aber es kommt auch auf den Zöllner vor Ort an .... wir haben es auch in der zweiten Pfingstwoche rein geschafft 
Allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass der Übergang eigentlich nur mit Erlaubnisschein möglich ist (z.B. als Berufspendler u.ä.)

Schöne Grüße!
Peter


----------



## bobo2606 (2. Juli 2020)

freiraus schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> super - danke für die Infos!
> Ja, da habt Ihr wirklich zielsicher die kritischsten Touren rausgesucht - aber auch mit die schönsten.
> ...



Freunde waren letzte Wochen in Bovec und die haben keine Zöllner am Predil gesehen, weder Italienische noch Slowenische....


----------



## stuntzi (8. Juli 2020)

Bin gerade hier auf dem Weg von Rom nach München. An den grünen und offiziellen Grenzen zwischen Adria und Gorizia ist nix los, alles entspannt, keine Kontrollen von irgendwas. Auch die Einreise aus Kroatien nach Italien bei Trieste vorgestern war problemlos, obwohl die slowenischen Regeln da mittlerweile auf Papier anderes behaupten. Über ein paar Kringeltips und BestOfs würde ich mich freuen, mein letztes Mal im Socatal ist schon ewig her.

Gerne auch hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/adriatix-von-rom-nach-muenchen.921178/

Grüße aus Tolmin.


----------



## Nurmi92 (12. Juli 2020)

freiraus schrieb:


> Das die Grenze am Predil (für Touristen) offen ist ist merkwürdig - von der slowenischen Polizei bekommt man eine andere Info. Aber es kommt auch auf den Zöllner vor Ort an .... wir haben es auch in der zweiten Pfingstwoche rein geschafft
> Allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass der Übergang eigentlich nur mit Erlaubnisschein möglich ist (z.B. als Berufspendler u.ä.)



Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her aber bin auch Ende Juni mit dem Rad über den Predil. Auf Tafeln stand da an der Grenze so wie ich das verstanden schon was von Einreisebeschränkungen, nur aus SLO und IT erlaubt wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe. Es stand auch ein Wagen der Slowenischen Polizei ca. 100m nach der Grenze von ITA kommend und haben das Einreisen des Urlauberverkehrs aus D/A usw beobachtet aber sonst auch nichts. Wahnsinn wie viel da im Soca Tal an dem Tag generell los war, so schlimm hab ichs als Radfahrer dort Ende Juni noch nie empfunden. Vom Predil bis nach Bovec Richtung Süden im Grunde Kolonnenverkehr...


----------



## andi-kl (5. August 2020)

Hi, 

bin nächste Woche unter anderem im Soca-Tal in Kobarid.
@ Peter: Könntest du mir sagen, wieviel Trailanteil die Tour “Matajur I“ hat? 

Das Buch werde ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig ordern können. Danke im Voraus!

Grüße
Andi


----------



## freiraus (5. August 2020)

Servus Andi,

Matajur 1 ist Trail ab der italienischen Grenze und zurück. Du kannst den Trailanteil erhöhen wenn Du die Variante auf dem Sentiero 736 nach Cepletischis wählst. Von dort Gegenanstieg auf der Straße zurück nach Livek, ca. 180 hm.
Bei der Variante bis Idrsko weiss ich den aktuellen Zustand nicht - ist da jemand in letzter Zeit gefahren?

Das Buch kannst Du bzw. alle last-Minute-Bucher auch vor Ort kaufen. In den Tourismusbüros in Bovec/Kobarid/Tolmin oder z.B. am Kamp Koren oder in der Stiftung "Pot Miru" gegenüber dem Museum in Kobarid.

Viel Spaß!
Grüße
Peter

p.s. falls Du über den Predil anreist wäre es super wenn Du berichten könntest ob es geklappt hat


----------



## andi-kl (5. August 2020)

Super, danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich wohl die Variante nehmen.

Bzgl. Predil-Pass: Einige Leute im Internet schreiben, dass es wohl möglich ist. Ich werde mein Glück auf jeden Fallversuchen und dann berichten!

Viele Grüße
Andi


----------



## Matschklumpen (9. August 2020)

Bin lezte Woche über den Predil eingereist. War kein Problem. Haben Tour 6 Casera Nischiuarch versucht. Ab Uccia ist die Straße gesperrt. Sind dann dann zurück und haben die Tour dann mit einen Mix aus Stol Nord und Süd beendet. War eine sehr schöne Tour. Strava link


----------



## andi-kl (13. August 2020)

Matschklumpen schrieb:


> Bin lezte Woche über den Predil eingereist. War kein Problem. Haben Tour 6 Casera Nischiuarch versucht. Ab Uccia ist die Straße gesperrt. Sind dann dann zurück und haben die Tour dann mit einen Mix aus Stol Nord und Süd beendet. War eine sehr schöne Tour. Strava link



Kann ich bestätigen! Der Predilpass ist frei - keine Kontrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (13. August 2020)

Weiß jemand ob derzeit bei Uccea eine Grenzüberquerung ins und aus dem soca Tal möglich ist?


----------



## Schoppaaa (16. Juni 2021)

Servus,
habe mal ne generelle Frage zu den Trails im Buch, weil ich gerade überlege ob es sich fü rmich lohnt das zu bestellen.
Sind die Touren eher was für CC/Touren-Fahrer, oder gibts da auch was Enduro/Downhill lastiges?


----------



## the_real_iflow (16. Juni 2021)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe mal ne generelle Frage zu den Trails im Buch, weil ich gerade überlege ob es sich fü rmich lohnt das zu bestellen.
> Sind die Touren eher was für CC/Touren-Fahrer, oder gibts da auch was Enduro/Downhill lastiges?


kannst meins haben  ==> PN


----------



## freiraus (17. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen,
also ich würde sagen es ist für jeden was dabei. Es gibt schon was für "Enduro" - den Begriff gab`s noch nicht als wir den Führer zur ersten Auflage veröffentlicht haben 
Aber das ist die Art von biken die wir selbst schon immer gerne gemacht haben.
Kapela Bes, Planina Zaprikraj (mit schwieriger Schiebe- Tragestrecke - Trittsicherheit erforderlich, Matajur etc.
Ansonsten kann ich auch die neu angelegten Trails in Robidisce empfehlen! Kann man auch gut mit den Touren am Monte Joannes kombinieren. https://www.arbischa.si/
Auch ein Ausflug Richtung Nova Gorica wäre möglich, dort gibt es neu gebaute Trails am Sveta Gora un Skabriel.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2021)

Matajur ist Bombe und Planina Zaprikraj bis auf den uphill (tiefer Schotter, weggebrochener, ausgesetzter weg). Also letzteren vielleicht nicht nach nem starken regenguss fahren weil dann könnte der weg ganz weg sein.

Enduro ist halt ein schwammiger Begriff. Aber Matajur flowt richtig gut und ist sehr lang.

Planina in den oberen zwei Dritteln auch, nur unten sinds dann steile, schottrige Kehren.


----------



## bern (17. Juni 2021)

für endurobomber wäre natürlich auch bovec/sella prevala interessant, mit grenzüberschreitendem seilbahndoppel zum sella nevea. aber fraglich, ob da heuer der schnee rechtzeitig vorm ersten neuschnee wegschmilzt. sella prevala ist der sattel rechts oben im hintergrund:








						bergfex - Webcam Seggiovia Gilberti - Sella Nevea - Cam Bergstation - Livecam
					

Webcam Seggiovia Gilberti - Sella Nevea: Alle Informationen zur Live Webcams Sella Nevea. Sie erhalten Wintersport-Infos zu Cam in Sella Nevea, zu Wetterkamera in Sella Nevea und Livebilder Sella Nevea.




					www.bergfex.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoppaaa (17. Juni 2021)

Okay, vielen Dank euch für die Antworten!


----------



## Weilichdejanbin (17. Juni 2021)

Letzte Woche fuhr die Seilbahn in Bovec noch nicht, aber die Trails in Robidisce kann ich empfehlen. Besonders, wenn am Wochenende das Shuttle fährt. Allerdings trägt dort niemand Maske.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2021)

Hat denn noch niemand den oberen Weg zur Planina Golobar ausprobiert?


----------



## freiraus (21. Juni 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat denn noch niemand den oberen Weg zur Planina Golobar ausprobiert?


Hallo,

wir waren Pfingsten gegenüber auf dem Krasji vrh, ich habe mal rübergespäht. Der Weg war im Bereich wo er sichtbar ist, also auf der freien Wiesenfläche wohl vorhanden - siehe Foto. Danach? Grundsätzlich ist der ganze Hang steil und lawinengefährdet. Einen Versuch wär`s aber wert - wenn man sich darauf einstellt evtl. umzukehren ;o)
Der Weg auf ca. 1500 m war auch auszumachen, er scheint aber wriklich wie in der Karte aufzuhören. Er führt wohl nur zu Kavernen im Hang, wenn man näher hinschaut gibt´s da eine Mengen Löcher im Hang.

Der Gipfel des Krasji Vrh ist (zu Fuß) übrigens sehr lohend, man hat dort einen tollen Ausblick. 

Grüße!
Peter


----------



## chorge (28. Juni 2021)

Hi! Hat Zufällig jemand das Tourenbuch übrig, und würde es mir verkaufen?! Ich brauch es allerdings schon am Freitag… SMILE…
Neu nirgends zu bekommen… :-(


----------



## freiraus (28. Juni 2021)

chorge schrieb:


> Hi! Hat Zufällig jemand das Tourenbuch übrig, und würde es mir verkaufen?! Ich brauch es allerdings schon am Freitag… SMILE…
> Neu nirgends zu bekommen… :-(


Doch bei uns oder Bergzeit oder über den Buchhandel.



			Buch - MTB Slowenien - Reisen und Führer
		


Amazon beliefern wir nicht. Deren Konditionen sind unverschämt.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Galtviech (23. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat denn noch niemand den oberen Weg zur Planina Golobar ausprobiert?


Hab ich 2019 gemacht. Ich bin nicht zimperlich, kann den Weg aber mit dem Bike nicht empfehlen. Zu Beginn bereits schwierige Orientierung da der Weg kaum begangen wird und teilweise kaum vorhanden. In manchen Passagen auch etwas ausgesetzt mit Steinschlag vor allem im Frühjahr. Nach einer Abwärtspassage verliert sich der Weg in einem Kessel, der stark verwachsen ist, vorankommen mit Bike am Rücken katastrophal. Hab dann den finalen Teil der Tragepassage dann durch Zufall gefunden. In Summe hatte ich phasenweise wirklich Sorge den ganzen Weg wieder zurücktragen zu müssen falls ich mich total


----------



## bern (13. Juni 2022)

freiraus schrieb:


> Der Gipfel des Krasji Vrh ist (zu Fuß) übrigens sehr lohend, man hat dort einen tollen Ausblick.



....ausser es ist etwas dunstig:




mit bike (tragen natürlich) zahlt sichs meiner meinung nach nur am nördlichen weg bis zur befestigungsanlage  aus (bild). dort das radl deponieren und die letzten 100 hm zu fuss rauf klettern.




der südliche weg - auf der karte wunderschöne serpentinen - ist zu flach und zu verwachsen, als dass er übermässig spass macht. bei guter sicht aber´sicher tolles panorama


----------



## maxs87 (9. August 2022)

freiraus schrieb:


> Doch bei uns oder Bergzeit oder über den Buchhandel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, hab gerade geordert. Habt ihr euren Führer noch auf Lager oder muss ich warten?


----------



## freiraus (9. August 2022)

Hi,

wir haben noch Bücher - geht morgen raus - danke für die Bestellung und viel Spaß damit.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (18. August 2022)

Servus, 

gibt es ein Update zu Planina Zaprikraj? Hat man den Weg wieder instand gesetzt?

Mich würden auch aktuelle Meinungen zum Kanin-Trail, insbesondere zum unteren Teil, interessieren. Man kann ja relativ weit hoch treten. Kann man da unten von Flow sprechen? So richtig frequentiert scheint das Ganze ja nicht zu sein

Danke vorab für jede Auskunft!

(Würde gerne das ein oder andere mit meinem Sohn probieren. Da möchte ich das Experimentelle nicht übertreiben)


----------



## soundfreak (7. September 2022)

Bin am überlegen,  das we spontan für 1 oder 2 tage richtung bovec/kobarid zu fahren. 

Wäre für mich das erstemal im socia tal. Muss nun keine trailorgie sein,  lieber panorama und erste schöne eindrücke von der gegend mitnehmen. Möglicher mitfahrer ist techn. auch nicht ganz so sattelfest.

Was für touren wären bei euch in der engeren auswahl? Tour kann schon gesamt richtung 2 bis 2500hm gehen.

Nach 4h bikeführer (30 touren im soca tal) anschauen ists noch schwieriger. Wirklich Qual der Wahl...

Auf den ersten blick ist mir mal der matajur ins auge gestochen ... mit start evt. in bovec...

Was für weitere "flowpanoramatouren" würdet ihr sonst noch machen? Da bikeführer vorhanden reichen ein paar schlagworte schon aus .. 😇😉


----------



## bobo2606 (8. September 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen,  das we spontan für 1 oder 2 tage richtung bovec/kobarid zu fahren.
> 
> Wäre für mich das erstemal im socia tal. Muss nun keine trailorgie sein,  lieber panorama und erste schöne eindrücke von der gegend mitnehmen. Möglicher mitfahrer ist techn. auch nicht ganz so sattelfest.
> 
> ...


Matajur, Stol, Joanaz… alles von Bovec aus eher weit…, besser in Kobarid Quartier beziehen.


----------



## Frankentourer (9. September 2022)

Unterer Sektion der Seilbahn bei Boves (Kanin) ist ein toller Trail. Für diesen offizielle Kanin Trail (anfangs ist eine Tafel) man muss aber ein Stück ab der ersten Seilbahnsektion nach oben treten. Dies ist eine schwere Enduro Strecke (S2 bis S3+). Eine Sektion höher rentiert sich nicht (obwohl ohne Aufpreis), da es nur einen sehr steiler Schotterweg gibt oder eine mir nicht bekannte noch schwerere Wanderwegstrecke im Norden (laut Trailforks) geben soll. Der Trail wird nicht beworben, das Seilbahnpersonal kennt ihn nicht und er ist nicht mehr so frequentiert, was sich am vielen Laub zeigt. Bei Regen ist das Gestein wie Schmierseife. Dann nur für Könner geeignet!


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2022)

Matajur beschde!


----------

